# coup de coeur/de pompe filmique (Parlons cinéma)



## ApplePie (6 Décembre 2002)

dans la famille "coup de..."









vos "pulsations" cinématographiques _(tous supports confondus)_
------------------------------

sortie d'un coffret dvd *e. kazan* reprenant "america, america"(1963), "a face in the crowd" (1957), "baby doll" (1956). 

j'attends avec impatience l'édition de mon préféré : "the arrangement" (1969).




_moi, je t'aime elia !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## Foguenne (6 Décembre 2002)

Un de mes derniers coup de coeur :  "L'Ultimo Bacio"  de Gabriele Muccino, jeune cinéaste italien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Autre coup de coeur : 
"Une femme de Ménage" film de Claude Berri avec l'excellent Jean-Pierre Bacri et Emilie Dequenne (une compatriote 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
Deux films sur les couples, la vie,...


----------



## ApplePie (6 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* Un de mes derniers coup de coeur :  "L'Ultimo Bacio"  de Gabriele Muccino, jeune cinéaste italien. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Deux films sur les couples, la vie,... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
c'et drôle que tu dises cela ; une confrère m'a dit en être sortie un peu déprimée !!


----------



## Foguenne (7 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
c'et drôle que tu dises cela ; une confrère m'a dit en être sortie un peu déprimée !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Je n'ai pas dis que j'en suis sorti "desuperbonnehumeuretoptimiste", j'ai juste dis que c'était un de mes derniers coup de coeur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Effectivement, ce film jusqu'au bout montre une vision assez pessimiste sur les couples, mais bon ce qu'il montre est "tellement vrai"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les dernières minutes du film sont jubilatoires...


----------



## ApplePie (7 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Foguenne:</font><hr />* 

Je n'ai pas dis que j'en suis sorti "desuperbonnehumeuretoptimiste", j'ai juste dis que c'était un de mes derniers coup de coeur. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Effectivement, ce film jusqu'au bout montre une vision assez pessimiste sur les couples, mais bon ce qu'il montre est "tellement vrai"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Les dernières minutes du film sont jubilatoires... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
la dernière fois que je suis sorti emballé.. mais déprimé d'une séance c'était pour "little odessa" _(qui ressort cette semaine en dvd)_.
impression étrange et paradoxale d'être satisfait mais, en même temps, profondément triste. expérience unique (sauf peut-être lorsque l'on tombe amoureux et que l'on sent que cela va être difficile !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ApplePie (11 Décembre 2002)

vu en avant-première, hier soir :




_l'une des meilleures réalisations de loach ces dernières années. un peu plus de drame (au sens artistique) dans la peinture sociale, une sincérité parfois troublante. à conseiller... *vous devriez opter pour la première séance, cet après-midi*_


----------



## krystof (13 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *  l'excellent Jean-Pierre Bacri    *


C'est un euphémisme. Le grandissime, le génialissime, le monument, Monsieur The acteur Jean-Pierre Bacri, et sa femme Agnès. On pourrait également citer Jean-Pierre Daroussin..etc...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sinon, mon coup de coeur 2002 : The Pianist de Roman Polanski


----------



## krystof (13 Décembre 2002)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *  l'excellent Jean-Pierre Bacri    *


C'est un euphémisme. Le grandissime, le génialissime, le monument, Monsieur The acteur Jean-Pierre Bacri 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et sa femme Agnès. On pourrait également citer Jean-Pierre Daroussin..etc... 
Sinon, mon coup de coeur 2002 : The Pianist de Roman Polanski


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2002)

_Le Sacrifice_, _Le Miroir_, _Stalker_, _Andreï Roublev_ d'Andreï Tarkovsky
tous les Ingmar Bergman
tous les Godard (sans exceptions)
tous les de Oliveira
et tous les João César Monteiro (même ceux qui énervent le ministère de la culture portugaise)

et comme je l'ai mis dans le sujet littéraire, l'un des objets filmiques les plus réjouissants qu'il m'ai été donné de voir : _Institut Benjamenta_ des Frères Quay


----------



## alèm (13 Décembre 2002)

et je vais bien entendu aller voir le dernier alain cavalier même si je n'aime pas trop ce qu'il fait.

et le film de Marina De Van _dans ma peau_

et les deux films qui sortent actuellement avec Anna Mouglalis à l'affiche !!


----------



## krystof (13 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 
tous les Godard (sans exceptions)
*<hr /></blockquote>

Ouaahh  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Les bras m'en tombent
Je suis à bout de souffle (d'accord, elle était facile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## ApplePie (17 Décembre 2002)

petite _(mais longue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_ séance du *amadeus director's cut* de m. forman en dvd.
quelle richesse !! il y a quasiment tout dans ce film : musique bien sûr, humour, drame, amour, tragédie, mythe, politique...
talent de la distribution.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2002)

Tiens ça me fait penser à "Ludwig Von B" (Immortal Beloved/Bernard Rose).
Pour *Gary Oldman* ...


----------



## krystof (18 Décembre 2002)

En plus de mon précédent post, je rajouterais mon coup de coeur, non pas de l'année, mais du siècle : 
La ressortit de "The Great Dictator", et puis de toutes façons tous les Chaplin, Le Maître absolu.


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* En plus de mon précédent post, je rajouterais mon coup de coeur, non pas de l'année, mais du siècle : 
La ressortit de "The Great Dictator", et puis de toutes façons tous les Chaplin, Le Maître absolu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
je l'ai mais n'ai pas trouvé le temps de le visionner. je ne suis pas un inconditionnel, mais je dois reconnaître qu'il a marqué l'histoire et le cinéma.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 
La ressortie de "The Great Dictator", et puis de toutes façons tous les Chaplin, Le Maître absolu. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

Coffret et DVD superbes, ne pas hésiter  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  (beau cadeau)


----------



## KARL40 (18 Décembre 2002)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> * et tous les João César Monteiro (même ceux qui énervent le ministère de la culture portugaise)*



Comédie de dieu : fabuleux !!


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* petite (mais longue 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) séance du amadeus director's cut de m. forman en dvd.
quelle richesse !! il y a quasiment tout dans ce film : musique bien sûr, humour, drame, amour, tragédie, mythe, politique...
talent de la distribution.*<hr /></blockquote>
je vens de me refaire, juste pour le plaisir, la scène de la collaboration mozart-salieri pour la composition du "requiem"... quel grand moment !!

_voilà ti pas que je me cite à présent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
je vens de me refaire, juste pour le plaisir, la scène de la collaboration mozart-salieri pour la composition du "requiem"... quel grand moment !!

voilà ti pas que je me cite à présent 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 *<hr /></blockquote>

Quel hypocrite ! il est juste à côté entrain de causer de partoches, de raies, pas joli, pas joli l'applepie


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr />* 

Comédie de dieu : fabuleux !!




*<hr /></blockquote>

haha  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a comedia de deus

 film cul-te !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




parfois, je me rêve maitre-nageur ou glacier !!


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

Quel hypocrite ! il est juste à côté entrain de causer de partoches, de raies, pas joli, pas joli l'applepie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*<hr /></blockquote>
viens vérifier par toi même


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
je viens de me faire, juste pour le plaisir, mozart  et salieri  ... quel grand moment !!

*<hr /></blockquote>

On te croit sur parole


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

On te croit sur parole 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
vous êtes plusieurs ?!?!


----------



## RV (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* Le Sacrifice, Le Miroir, Stalker, Andreï Roublev d'Andreï Tarkovsky
tous les Ingmar Bergman
tous les Godard (sans exceptions)
tous les de Oliveira
et tous les João César Monteiro (même ceux qui énervent le ministère de la culture portugaise)

et comme je l'ai mis dans le sujet littéraire, l'un des objets filmiques les plus réjouissants qu'il m'ai été donné de voir : Institut Benjamenta des Frères Quay 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

avec une préférence pour _Andreï Roublev_.
D'avoir oublié _Nostalghia_  est de bon goût


----------



## Luc G (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
vous êtes plusieurs ?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

Elle est déchaînée, ce soir.
Qu'est-ce qu'elle a bien pu manger ? ou boire


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
vous êtes plusieurs ?!?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

On : les gens en général


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Elle est déchaînée, ce soir.
Qu'est-ce qu'elle a bien pu manger ? ou boire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
je ne sais pas... et suis pas préposé aux analyses (médicolégales !!)


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Luc G:</font><hr />* 

Elle est déchaînée, ce soir.
Qu'est-ce qu'elle a bien pu manger ? ou boire  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
Fallait pas m'énerver [pas de smiley correspondant]


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

On : les gens en général  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
tu souffres d'un dédoublement de la personnalité (voire pire) !?!


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
je ne sais pas... et suis pas préposé aux analyses (médicolégales !!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

On (les gens en général) en est pas encore là, 
Ah met des housses Mozart


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 

On (les gens en général) en est pas encore là, 
Ah met des housses Mozart  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
j'avais peur que tu dises : des oustes mozart !!


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
j'avais peur que tu dises : des oustes mozart !!   *<hr /></blockquote>

Mooooooooooi Jaaaaaaaaamais


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
tu souffres d'un dédoublement de la personnalité (voire pire) !?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Tu parles à qui là


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />* 

avec une préférence pour Andreï Roublev.
D'avoir oublié Nostalghia  est de bon goût   *<hr /></blockquote>

Roublev est une montagne et la fin un torrent de larmes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nostalghia est malheureusement enfin bref, dommage, le jeu sur les fenêtres aurait pu être si merveilleux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ma préférence va au _Stalker_ pour ce que j'y retrouve d'intime.


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

Roublev est une montagne et la fin un torrent de larmes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nostalghia est malheureusement enfin bref, dommage, le jeu sur les fenêtres aurait pu être si merveilleux.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
je vois pas bien ce que tu veux dire, alèm, voudrais pas être un peu plus explicite !!!


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
je vois pas bien ce que tu veux dire, alèm, voudrais pas être un peu plus explicite !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>

tu l'as vu ?


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu l'as vu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*<hr /></blockquote>
non et toi ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le film de tarkovski ? bien sûr que je l'ai vu, tu n'étais même pas né en 1966 !!
à l'époque je fréquentais assidument une greco-russe peintre d'icônes qui m'a fait les sous-titres !!


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
non et toi ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le film de tarkovski ? bien sûr que je l'ai vu, tu n'étais même pas né en 1966 !!
à l'époque je fréquentais assidument une greco-russe peintre d'icônes qui m'a fait les sous-titres !!   *<hr /></blockquote>

faut toujours que tu te vantes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi je l'ai vu à côté d'une guichetière de banque faisant du 110E d'abord.


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

faut toujours que tu te vantes ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




moi je l'ai vu à côté d'une guichetière de banque faisant du 110E d'abord. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>
et tu as réussi à voir qque chose, quel athlète, ce alèm _(joueur de cornemuse ou de biniou !!)_





je peux même te dire que j'ai vu "apocalypse now" avec un copain vietnamien qui était à saïgon quelques mois avant le départ des américains. il m'a fait les sous-titres aux lance-roquettes et aux baguettes sous les ongles _(mais je sens que, cà, cela va moins t'intéresser)_


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
et tu as réussi à voir qque chose, quel athlète, ce alèm (joueur de cornemuse ou de biniou !!)*<hr /></blockquote>

je joue juste de la trompette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




non, c'est une amie.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				applepie a dit:
			
		

> *je peux même te dire que j'ai vu "apocalypse now" avec un copain vietnamien qui était à saïgon quelques mois avant le départ des américains. il m'a fait les sous-titres aux lance-roquettes et aux baguettes sous les ongles (mais je sens que, cà, cela va moins t'intéresser)
> 
> 
> 
> *



ça doit être plus intéressant que dans la version originale


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

ça doit être plus intéressant que dans la version originale  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






*<hr /></blockquote>
ouais,mais ca fait plus mal


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
ouais,mais ca fait plus mal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

tu dis ça parce que tu es en colère !!


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
et tu as réussi à voir qque chose, quel athlète, ce alèm (joueur de cornemuse ou de biniou !!)





je peux même te dire que j'ai vu "apocalypse now" avec un copain vietnamien qui était à saïgon quelques mois avant le départ des américains. il m'a fait les sous-titres aux lance-roquettes et aux baguettes sous les ongles (mais je sens que, cà, cela va moins t'intéresser)



*<hr /></blockquote>
Tu l'as vu avec un copain cambdogien ?


----------



## barbarella (18 Décembre 2002)

Mais bon ce n'est qu'une déchirure


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr />* 
Tu l'as vu avec un copain cambdogien ?   *<hr /></blockquote>
non, lui il cherchait un buffle pour le sacrifier... heureusement, il a fait cà proprement


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

tu dis ça parce que tu es en colère !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>
totalement zen, au contraire


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
non et toi ?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le film de tarkovski ? bien sûr que je l'ai vu, tu n'étais même pas né en 1966 !!  *<hr /></blockquote>

p'tre pas l'Alèm, mais moen si (hihihii) j'suis nez de 66


----------



## alèm (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
totalement zen, au contraire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

zen mon cul eut dit Zazie


----------



## RV (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par alèm:</font><hr />* 

zen mon cul eut dit Zazie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











*<hr /></blockquote>

certes, mais pas sur un forum


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par RV:</font><hr />* 

certes, mais pas sur un forum 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

à ton avis ?


----------



## RV (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Zazie quenelle:</font><hr />* 

à ton avis ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*<hr /></blockquote>

elle l'aurait dit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 je crois


----------



## ApplePie (18 Décembre 2002)

retour à la fiction pour h. santiago... _si vous n'êtes pas engloutis vivants (happés par la tête par les 900 salles des "deux tours")_


----------



## Yip (18 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* retour à la fiction pour h. santiago... si vous n'êtes pas engloutis vivants (happés par la tête par les 900 salles des "deux tours")
*<hr /></blockquote>

Moi, je sens que je vais bientôt être englouti (vendredi soir) mais pour l'instant la tête dépasse encore.


----------



## ApplePie (19 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Yip:</font><hr />* 

Moi, je sens que je vais bientôt être englouti (vendredi soir) mais pour l'instant la tête dépasse encore.







*<hr /></blockquote>
non, il ne reste que la queue !!


----------



## Crüniac (19 Décembre 2002)

applepie a dit:
			
		

> *si vous n'êtes pas engloutis vivants (happés par la tête par les 900 salles des "deux tours")*



954 pour être précis (et meilleur démarrage de l'année sur paris &amp; banlieue cet après-midi)
J'ai pas été déçu c'était pas mal.


----------



## camisol (21 Décembre 2002)

C'était magnifique. A part les wargs à tête de lycaons....

Fiers amis des Wargs, criez votre honte ! Jackson nous les a transformés en hyennasses !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (21 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr />* 
Sinon, mon coup de coeur 2002 : The Pianist de Roman Polanski  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Le mien de coup de coeur 2002 serait plutôt Bowling for Colombine (bon d'accord c'est pas vraiment un film, plus un doc, mais bon michael a un p'tit coté colombo dedans)


----------



## krystof (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr />* 

Le mien de coup de coeur 2002 serait plutôt Bowling for Colombine (bon d'accord c'est pas vraiment un film, plus un doc, mais bon michael a un p'tit coté colombo dedans) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

Pas vu, mais ai lu plusieurs articles sur ce personnage qui m'a l'air fort intéressant


----------



## [MGZ]Slug (24 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par camisol:</font><hr />* C'était magnifique. A part les wargs à tête de lycaons....

Fiers amis des Wargs, criez votre honte ! Jackson nous les a transformés en hyennasses !  *<hr /></blockquote>

bouuuhhhh bouuuhhhh honte sur Jackson !


----------



## Deckard (24 Décembre 2002)

Coup de coeur de cette année : Le Voyage de Chihiro.
J'en reviens toujours pas d'ailleurs! Moult personnages attachants, enigmatiques... Le graphisme est magnifique !
A quand un film d'animation recevant un prix digne de sa valeur ? ( l'Ours d'Or pas mal mais ça merite mieux!!!)


----------



## ApplePie (26 Décembre 2002)

classique mais savoureux :





_un des rares AH bucoliques 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, très surprenant quand on connait l'oeuvre du maître !! un peu théâtre filmé, mais une qualité de mise en scène et un humour omni présent... un pur régal_


----------



## ApplePie (27 Décembre 2002)

tati


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Décembre 2002)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr />* 
tu souffres d'un dédoublement de la personnalité (voire pire) !?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*<hr /></blockquote>

besoin d'un psychologue ?


----------



## ApplePie (31 Décembre 2002)

un peu en avance :
*"and they're bringing the mac"* _(message subliminal ??)_ : fullthrottle


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2003)

Pour passer à l'an X.2.3 ce sera "Strange Days" chez les carab's

Kathryn Bigelow

Avec :Angela Basset, Ralph Fiennes...


----------



## ApplePie (3 Janvier 2003)

pour les amateurs du grand *stanley k.*... ou plutôt pour les autres _(les premiers doivent déjà l'avoir 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)_. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_pour l'approcher, vous pouvez opter pour des oeuvres en général moins connues, coffret réunissant :









_


----------



## Graphistecomfr (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par applepie:</font><hr /> * tati









* 

[/QUOTE]

J'espère que tout le monde a donné a manger à son magnéto hier soir.


----------



## ApplePie (4 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par graphistecomfr:</font><hr /> * 

J'espère que tout le monde a donné a manger à son magnéto hier soir.












* 

[/QUOTE]
MIAM MIAM


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Janvier 2003)

Quelqu'un aurait-il des nouvelles sur un film s'appelant _the experiment_ qui était prévu en décembre selon Cinélive de septembre 2002 ?Ce film est tiré d'un livre de Mario Giordano qui s'est inspiré d'une célèbre expérience réalisée à Stanford bien connue des psychologues sociaux  et des étudiants( Pour plus d'infos voir ici ).
Annoncé en décembre également par le site Madmovies, j'ai pas eu de nouvelles depuis. Alors, le film serait-il passé à travers les mailles du filet ? Ou a-t-il était repoussé ?
Pour ceux que çà interesse, voilà un extrait  ici 

Comme c'est un film deutsch, j'ai peur qu'il ne soit pas diffusé en France, ou du moins ne serait-ce que dans 1 salle dans ma région....


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Quelqu'un aurait-il des nouvelles sur un film s'appelant the experiment qui était prévu en décembre selon Cinélive de septembre 2002 ?* 

[/QUOTE]
prévu pour mai 2003 !!
pas gagné cette sortie : deux informations _(la seconde est plus récente)_ :
objectifcinema allocine


----------



## Graphistecomfr (7 Janvier 2003)

Pendant qu'on y est, quelqu'un a-t-il des infos sur 'Country of my skull' de John Boorman. Ce film devait sortir dans les salles au mois de janvier, parait-il...


----------



## ApplePie (7 Janvier 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par graphistecomfr:</font><hr /> * Pendant qu'on y est, quelqu'un a-t-il des infos sur 'Country of my skull' de John Boorman. Ce film devait sortir dans les salles au mois de janvier, parait-il...



* 

[/QUOTE]
il me semblait que le tournage devait avoir lieu en 2003


----------



## Graphistecomfr (8 Janvier 2003)

Ah bon ? Alors je me serai trompé, la sortie serait prévue pour janvier 2004 ? On peut prévoir la sortie d'un film sans l'avoir tourné, ni monté ?
Faut que je retrouve mes sources. Grmbl


----------



## ApplePie (13 Janvier 2003)

qui a vu "gangs of new york" et a apprécié ?


----------



## Graphistecomfr (16 Janvier 2003)

Apparement personne.


----------



## ApplePie (21 Janvier 2003)

un petit retour en forme avec les  GG


----------



## Foguenne (24 Janvier 2003)

Juste pour que ce soit visible.


----------



## Luc G (24 Janvier 2003)

"John McCabe" (Robert Altman) ressort, au moins à Paris. Si vous voulez voir un western "think different", c'est l'occasion. J'ai gardé un super souvenir de ce film dont j'avais apprécié l'humour autant sinon plus que celui de Mash.

Tous à l'ouest


----------



## mister blonde (10 Février 2003)

Je fais dans la simplicité mais j'ai trouvé "8 femmes " absolument parfait, tout y est.
Sinon je viens de voir un petit film britanique vraiment excellent, surtout pout les 2 jeunes acteurs,et c'est "Newcastle boys" que je conseil à tous le monde.
Mais il y en a tellement,
- Le seigneur des anneaux
- Astérix,de mon maitre Chabat
- Joue la comme Beckam !
- L'auberge espagnole
- Ocean's eleven
- Mulholand drive
- Ginostra
- The ring (L'original)
- Punch drunk love
- Presque célèbre
- Monstres et cie et Shrek etc...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Petite sélection perso :

- Fouette moi avec le filet à provision (trés bien surtout les deux jeunes acteurs...)
- Remouille moi la compresse (un peu dur...)
- Détache moi, j'ai caca (le premier film de laurent baffie)
- Prout prout, tagada tsoin tsoin...(c'est un florilège des plus belles blagues de mr Chabat)


----------



## mister blonde (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * Petite sélection perso :

- Fouette moi avec le filet à provision (trés bien surtout les deux jeunes acteurs...)
- Remouille moi la compresse (un peu dur...)
- Détache moi, j'ai caca (le premier film de laurent baffie)
- Prout prout, tagada tsoin tsoin...(c'est un florilège des plus belles blagues de mr Chabat)   * 


[/QUOTE]

Je n'en attendais pas moins de toi Sonny, calamar de broussaille que tu es va!


----------



## mister blonde (11 Février 2003)

Attention , ne pas toucher à Chabat sinon tu auras à faire a moi et à Krystof, enfin j'èspère


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

Sincèrement je vois pas ce que vous lui trouvez, mais je ne demande qu'a apprendre.


----------



## krystof (11 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par mister blonde:</font><hr /> * Attention , ne pas toucher à Chabat sinon tu auras à faire a moi et à Krystof, enfin j'èspère 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu es assez grand pour te débrouiller tout seul. Ne viens pas me chercher à chaque fois que quelqu'un te fouette  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En plus, je crois que tu aimes ça


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Février 2003)

C'est vrai ?

Il aime le fouet ?

Ici il est servi...

La recette pour se faire fouetter :

- Un peu d'humour décalé
- Un peu de contestation de bon alloi
- Pas de fautes d'ortho...


----------



## Méga-Propre & Maxi-Clean © (13 Février 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par sonnyboy:</font><hr /> * C'est vrai ?

Il aime le fouet ?

Ici il est servi...

La recette pour se faire fouetter :

- Un peu d'humour décalé
- Un peu de contestation de bon alloi
- Pas de fautes d'ortho...   * 

[/QUOTE]


----------



## nato kino (13 Février 2003)




----------



## ApplePie (16 Février 2003)

vu *une affaire privée* de g. nicloux.
privée... de tout, malheureusement : pas d'histoire et de scénario, pas de direction d'acteurs, t. lhermitte a l'air de s'emm..... ferme _(nous, c'est une certitude !!)_ sous son costume de détective blasé et looser. du faussement glauque, du faussement sexe... rien !
ah si : seule lumière (noire) : la présence d'un vieux powerbook !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Février 2003)

)<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par ApplePie:</font><hr /> * 
prévu pour mai 2003 !!
pas gagné cette sortie : deux informations (la seconde est plus récente) :
objectifcinema allocine * 

[/QUOTE]

je confirme : Sortie prévue pour le 21 février en France (certainement sur moins de 100 copies


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

Salut à tous revoici un thread d'Applepie (à servir bien frais à tout moment), en espérant que çà le fasse revenir vu que je ne l'ai pas vu depuis un moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en prfite pour lancer une question : voilà je cherche un film (sans Mackie, ce n'est pas les énigmes de RV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais peut-être que Monsieur Cinéma pourra m'aider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Alors c'est un western-spaghetti (mais je ne sais pas si c'est Sergio Léone) que j'avais vu en vidéo lorsque j'étais au collège il y a plus de 10 ans je crois). Donc pas de connaissances exactes sur la date. 
De plus, il me semble que l'un des 2 acteurs principaux était Jack Nicolson (qui devait plus ou moins jouer le rôle du gentil). Face à lui un mec en blanc qui avait une arme en croix. Je ne me rappelle plus de l'histoire mais j'avais adoré ce film.
Quelqu'un voit ou pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ah oui, il me semble que dans le titre du film il y avait "chûtes" ou "fall" mais je n'en suis pas sur.

Merci de m'aider.


----------



## krystof (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Salut à tous revoici un thread d'Applepie (à servir bien frais à tout moment), en espérant que çà le fasse revenir vu que je ne l'ai pas vu depuis un moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Effectivement, ce serait une bonne idée.


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Salut à tous revoici un thread d'Applepie (à servir bien frais à tout moment), en espérant que çà le fasse revenir vu que je ne l'ai pas vu depuis un moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en prfite pour lancer une question : voilà je cherche un film (sans Mackie, ce n'est pas les énigmes de RV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais peut-être que Monsieur Cinéma pourra m'aider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Alors c'est un western-spaghetti (mais je ne sais pas si c'est Sergio Léone) que j'avais vu en vidéo lorsque j'étais au collège il y a plus de 10 ans je crois). Donc pas de connaissances exactes sur la date. 
De plus, il me semble que l'un des 2 acteurs principaux était Jack Nicolson (qui devait plus ou moins jouer le rôle du gentil). Face à lui un mec en blanc qui avait une arme en croix. Je ne me rappelle plus de l'histoire mais j'avais adoré ce film.
Quelqu'un voit ou pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

non


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

non   * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci quand même.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Les autres ?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

non   * 

[/QUOTE]

RV sort de ce corps !!!


----------



## KARL40 (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

non   * 

[/QUOTE]

Moi non plus, désolé


----------



## jpmiss (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Salut à tous revoici un thread d'Applepie (à servir bien frais à tout moment), en espérant que çà le fasse revenir vu que je ne l'ai pas vu depuis un moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'en prfite pour lancer une question : voilà je cherche un film (sans Mackie, ce n'est pas les énigmes de RV 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 mais peut-être que Monsieur Cinéma pourra m'aider 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Alors c'est un western-spaghetti (mais je ne sais pas si c'est Sergio Léone) que j'avais vu en vidéo lorsque j'étais au collège il y a plus de 10 ans je crois). Donc pas de connaissances exactes sur la date. 
De plus, il me semble que l'un des 2 acteurs principaux était Jack Nicolson (qui devait plus ou moins jouer le rôle du gentil). Face à lui un mec en blanc qui avait une arme en croix. Je ne me rappelle plus de l'histoire mais j'avais adoré ce film.
Quelqu'un voit ou pas ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ah oui, il me semble que dans le titre du film il y avait "chûtes" ou "fall" mais je n'en suis pas sur.

Merci de m'aider. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Essaye avec Internet Moivie Database 
Super base de donnée sur le ciné avec possibilité de recherche par acteur, réalisateur...


----------



## krystof (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Merci quand même.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Les autres ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Non....de rien.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

J'ai toujours pas trouvé malgré l'aide de jpmiss. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vraiment personne ne sait ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Et RV il fait quoi là ?


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

Et d'abord pourquoi veux tu le savoir


----------



## Finn_Atlas (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Et d'abord pourquoi veux tu le savoir    * 

[/QUOTE]

Pardi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 pour pouvoir le voir évidemment !!!


----------



## barbarella (24 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Pardi !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 pour pouvoir le voir évidemment !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Oui, ce serait bien, comme ça on aurait plus de détails


----------



## barbarella (25 Avril 2003)

Si tu es sûr pour Nicholson tu devrais trouver ton bonheur  ici


----------



## Finn_Atlas (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Si tu es sûr pour Nicholson tu devrais trouver ton bonheur  ici * 

[/QUOTE]

Un grand merci à Barbarella !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Merci merci et encore merci !


----------



## barbarella (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Un grand merci à Barbarella !!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













* 

[/QUOTE]

Toi tu as ton film, et moi ma chanson, on est heureux non


----------



## tomtom (25 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * 

Toi tu as ton film, et moi ma chanson, on est heureux non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Avoir un bon copain
Voilà c'qui y a d'meilleur au monde
Oui, car, un bon copain
C'est plus fidèle qu'une blonde
Unis main dans la main
A chaque seconde
On rit de ses chagrins
Quand on possède un bon copain


----------



## barbarella (25 Avril 2003)

ça c'est bien vrai


----------



## Finn_Atlas (29 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * Quelqu'un aurait-il des nouvelles sur un film s'appelant the experiment qui était prévu en décembre selon Cinélive de septembre 2002 ?Ce film est tiré d'un livre de Mario Giordano qui s'est inspiré d'une célèbre expérience réalisée à Stanford bien connue des psychologues sociaux  et des étudiants( Pour plus d'infos voir ici ).
Annoncé en décembre également par le site Madmovies, j'ai pas eu de nouvelles depuis. Alors, le film serait-il passé à travers les mailles du filet ? Ou a-t-il était repoussé ?
Pour ceux que çà interesse, voilà un extrait  ici 

Comme c'est un film deutsch, j'ai peur qu'il ne soit pas diffusé en France, ou du moins ne serait-ce que dans 1 salle dans ma région.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Il vient de sortir il y a peu et et n'est déjà presque plus à l'affiche. Courez le voir viiiiiiiiiiiite !


----------



## Foguenne (30 Mai 2003)

Je viens d'aller voir Swimming Pool de François Ozon avec la magnifique Charlotte Rampling que j'avais déjà adoré dans " Sous le sable " du même Ozon et Ludivine Sagnier dont je n'avais pas imaginé les charmes dans "Huits femmes". 
Dans "Swimming Pool" Ludivine Sagnier est superbe en "bimbo".
Quand j'étais ados, Isabelle Adjani que j'avais vu dans "L'été meurtrier" était source d'émois...
Ludivine Sagnier dans "Swimming Pool" déclanchera certainement la même réaction pour les petits jeunes qui verront ce film à la télé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Plus sérieusement j'ai bien aimé l'ambiance mystérieuse de ce film et la prestation remarquable des actrices.
Ca fait du bien de voir un film "plus lent", "qui se laisse vivre". 
Avant celui-là j'ai vu Matrix 2 que j'ai bien aimé également (pas vraiment comparable... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Finn_Atlas (30 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Il vient de sortir il y a peu et et n'est déjà presque plus à l'affiche. Courez le voir viiiiiiiiiiiite !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui j'avais oublié de vous mettre l'affiche du film






et puis quelques images (bon je sais du matin, c'est un peu glauque mais je vous assure que c'est vraiment un bon film)


----------



## jpmiss (5 Juin 2003)

Dogville! Excellent (et pourtant je ne suis pas un afficionado de Lars), Mais le partit pris de mise en scene est extremement original et deplus on l'oublie tres vite (15 min). Les 2H59 du film passent sans aucun temps mort et (ce qui ne gache rien) Nicole Kidman est sublime!


----------



## bonpat (6 Juin 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Dogville! Excellent (et pourtant je ne suis pas un afficionado de Lars), Mais le partit pris de mise en scene est extremement original et deplus on l'oublie tres vite (15 min). Les 2H59 du film passent sans aucun temps mort et (ce qui ne gache rien) Nicole Kidman est sublime!  * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout à fait d'accord mais je pense que la fin jure énormément avec le reste du film.
Cette mise en scène n'aurait aucun mal à s'adapter au théâtre.


----------



## krystof (6 Juin 2003)

Sur les écrans en ce moment :






Quoi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Vous n'y êtes pas encore allé.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Juin 2003)

Le capitaine Achab de Moby Dick est mort. 
Au revoir Mr Gregory Peck.


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)

Je suis allé voir 24H Party People (la "bio" de Tony Wilson et de la "Factory").

Intéressant (on y voit une copie assez réelle de JOY DIVISION, NEW ORDER, les HAPPY MONDAYS, la fameuse HACIENDA à "Madchester" ...). Du sommet à la déchéance de la Factory.
Quelques scènes excellentes (la tournée des HAPPY MONDAYS ; Pendant que Ian Curtis fait une crise Peter Hook vient lui piquer une clope ...).
Joli documentaire sur une époque.


----------



## Foguenne (10 Juillet 2003)

Dans la page d'actu du site Apple France il y a un article sur Mathieu Kassovitz qui raconte qu'il bosse sur Mac.
Sur  son site, certaines photos sont hébergées sur un compte  .mac




Bon après, on aime où aime pas son travail...


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juillet 2003)

Mais déjà on l'aime parce qu'il travaille sur Mac ! c'est bien ce que tu voulais dire


----------



## Foguenne (11 Juillet 2003)

Héhé, c'est ça.


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2003)

j'ai mille et une fois apprécie "Vaï et vem" de João César Monteiro... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



son dernier film malheureusement... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




maintenant, je m'adonne aux joies de la pipechine...


----------



## Foguenne (25 Juillet 2003)

Un bon film, c'est ????

Le réalisateur de  Charlie's Angels 2 lui, a la réponse...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










1. Des jolies filles, un maximum. (Cameron Diaz, Lucy Liu, Drew Barrymore, Demi More,...)
2. Des bagnoles rutilantes (Ferrari F60, AC Cobra, Porsche 911, Maserati spyder,...
3. De l'action et des effets spéciaux à la Matrix.
4. Une B.O. dynamique...

Voilà.
C'est tout ?, rien d'autre ?
Non, non ça ira comme ça.
Un scénario ?
Un quoi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Loin de moi l'idée de faire l'intello mais vraiment c'est ça ce film. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cela ne m'a pas empêché de passer une excellente soirée. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'avais oublié combien Demi More avec des longs cheveux pouvait être magnifique.
Etant pationné de voiture, voir une F60, en action n'est pas pour me déplaire.
Pour le reste, les jolies filles du film m'ont suffit.

Elle est pas belle la vie !


----------



## legritch (25 Juillet 2003)

_Sept ans de mariage_ de et avec Didier Bourdon. Très marrant et pas vulgaire pour un sous.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2003)

Pfffiiiou!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Drolement perfectionnées les poupées gonflables du futur!












Vivement le "jugement dernier"!!!


----------



## WebOliver (8 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> (...) 1. Des jolies filles, un maximum. (Cameron Diaz, Lucy Liu, Drew Barrymore, Demi More,...) (...)



Ouais bof... je trouve pas que Cameron soit si jolie que ça, ses comparses non plus d'ailleurs... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Je préfère Monica B... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et les amies de Foguenne.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ouais bof... je trouve pas que Cameron soit si jolie que ça, ses comparses non plus d'ailleurs...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lucy Liu quand meme...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Moins pulpeuse que monica mais bon...


----------



## bonpat (12 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pfffiiiou!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Le film n'est pas aussi remarquable que le minoit de la donzelle...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Août 2003)

bonpat a dit:
			
		

> Le film n'est pas aussi remarquable que le minoit de la donzelle...



C'est bien pour ca que je n'ai pas parlé du film  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



'zons de la chance que les cinés soient climatisés


----------



## Fulvio (12 Août 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> C'est bien pour ca que je n'ai pas parlé du film
> 
> 
> 
> ...



de toutes façons, ces super-productions ricaines où à la fin un républicain sauve le monde, c'est un peu chiant. J'avais déjà pas beaucoup apprécié celle de mai dernier 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(de la politique ? pas du tout, c'est du rigolage)


----------



## decoris (15 Août 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Il vient de sortir il y a peu et et n'est déjà presque plus à l'affiche. Courez le voir viiiiiiiiiiiite !



DAS EXPERIMENT est vraiment un film tape à l'oeil pour le plaisir, une horreur...
et il est sorti il y a plus de 18 mois en belgique...

franchement médiocre... et cruel...


----------



## decoris (15 Août 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Etant pationné de voiture, voir une F60, en action n'est pas pour me déplaire.



étant passionné de voiture, tu devrais savoir que la F60 n'existe pas, elle s'appelle Enzo!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> étant passionné de voiture, tu devrais savoir que la F60 n'existe pas, elle s'appelle Enzo!



Non, elle n'existe pas... mais on l'appelle F60 officieusement car elle est le successeur de la F40 et F50...


----------



## decoris (15 Août 2003)

c'est enzo quand même, na!


----------



## Foguenne (16 Août 2003)

decus a dit:
			
		

> étant passionné de voiture, tu devrais savoir que la F60 n'existe pas, elle s'appelle Enzo!



C'est l'inverse, Enzo c'est dans les revues, F60 c'est pour les amateurs.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Octobre 2003)

Vos impressions sur *Hero** ?


* je parle du film, pas de l'amateur de hache**

** je parle de cet outil de bucheron détourné de son emploi originel afin de retirer la tête du corps de quelques assaillants, aucun rapport avec ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ***

*** mais revenons en à nos moutons****...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







**** inutile de faire "bêêê" iMax***** 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




***** idem pour les autres******

****** quand je dis "les autres" je parle de tout le monde, pas du film*******

******* c'est fini oui !!!


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2003)

Au cinéma, je fais partie de ce qu'on appelle le "bon publique" c-à-d pas trop difficile, qui n'en demande pas trop. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Aujourd'hui nous avons été voir un film JUBILATOIRE.

Il s'agit du dernier film des frères Coen, deux de mes réalisateurs américains favoris, "INTOLERABLE CRUAUTE", avec George Clooney,  Catherine Zeta-Jones, le toujours excellent  Billy Bob Thornton,...

Ce film plus grand publique que leur dernier (The Barber) est vraiment très très drôle. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Vraiment, allez le voir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il y a comme toujours avec les frères Coen, une série de personnages improbables. La mort de "Joe le sifleur" est 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Catherine Zeta-Jones, est magnifique.

QUE DU BONHEUR.






Nous avons la chance à Luxembourg qui est un pays multilingue de pouvoir voir tous les films en V.O. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ce qui est toujours plus sympa.


----------



## krystof (21 Octobre 2003)

Les films des frères Coen sont toujours une valeur sûre. De plus, avec un tel casting...
On attend impatiemment sa sortie.


----------



## Spyro (21 Octobre 2003)

Le Roi Et L'Oiseau !!!
Ils ressortent Le Roi Et L'Oiseau !!!
Youpi !
Bon ok je l'ai en cassette, mais j'ai déjà commandé le DVD 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Le monde est une merveille
Il y a le jour et la nuit
Il y a la mer qui est profonde
Il y a la terre qui est toute ronde_

(air content)


----------



## Foguenne (22 Octobre 2003)

Bon, après l'excellent film des frères Coen, ce soir je suis allé voir le dernier et 4ième film de Quentin Tarantino ( qui a réalisé entre autre Pulp Fiction, Jacky brown,...) Kill BiLL, avec Uma Thurman, David Carradine, Lucy Liu, Michael Madsen. 

Ce film va devenir  *LE film culte de Macki*  avec une partie manga sanglant du meilleur cru 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et une jeune tueuse japonaise au look d'étudiante. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Ce film est hyper violent (comme toujours avec Tarantino).
C'est des torrents de sangs, des fontaines d'hémoglobines (allez le voir et on reparle du mot fontaine, j'aurais pu dire geyser...) qui s'écoulent sur les écrans. J'ai rarement vu autant de membres découpés.
Ce qui ne m'a pas empêché de rire très souvent.
J'ai adoré ce film et ses nombreux clin d'oeil aux film du genre mais bon, il y aura polémique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



La musique est extra, Uma Thurman superbe en vengeresse.
Vivement la suite.

Macki, la jeune tueuse au look d'étudiante est à gauche de Lucy Liu.


----------



## krystof (22 Octobre 2003)

Le problème de ce film (qui, je n'en doute pas, doit être excellent) est que la production, qui ne jure que par le roi dollar, a décidé de le couper en deux, alors que Tarantino ne le souhaitait pas.
J'ai peur que nous nous dirigions de plus en plus vers ce genre de cinéma business, à suite. Vous aves aimé la première partie ? Nous sommes sûr que vous viendrez voir la deuxième.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Octobre 2003)

Bien d'accord, c'est vraiment dommage qu'il soit coupé.
J'aime beaucoup les longs films surtout quand ils sont bons. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dans ce cas ci, il aurait pu durer beaucoup plus. C'est assez frustrant.
Mais bon ils vont pouvoir sortir le dvd du 1 un peu avant la sortie du 2 sachant que beaucoup de gogos (dont je fais partie) l'acheteront pour le revoir avant d'aller voir le 2.


----------



## MackZeKnife (22 Octobre 2003)

le feuilleton est pourtant un genre commercial qui ne date pas d'aujourd'hui.


----------



## krystof (22 Octobre 2003)

MackZeKnife a dit:
			
		

> le feuilleton est pourtant un genre commercial qui ne date pas d'aujourd'hui.



Plus rare au cinéma. Aujourd'hui, malheureusement, cela devient de plus en plus fréquent.


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2003)

Ca parait bien mais j'ai peur que certains essaye de profiter du genre asiatique alors que ce n'est pas pour eux. J'ai du mal à imaginé Uma Thurman dans ce role. Ca ne colle pas.

Y en a-t-il qui ont vu Hero ? Est-ce que c'est bien ?

Sinon dans un autre genre, je serais curieux de voir la suite de Despérado, surtout si l'ambiance reste la même


----------



## krystof (22 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> J'ai du mal à imaginé Uma Thurman dans ce role. Ca ne colle pas.



La meilleure façon de s'en rendre compte, avant de se prononcer, est d'aller voir le film à sa sortie.

Je ne pense pas que Tarantino fasse les choses au hasard.


----------



## Foguenne (22 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Ca parait bien mais j'ai peur que certains essaye de profiter du genre asiatique alors que ce n'est pas pour eux. J'ai du mal à imaginé Uma Thurman dans ce role. Ca ne colle pas.














 sacré Melaure.
Je l'ai vu hier et Uma Thurman est très crédible dans ce rôle.
Va le voir avant de parler de "récupération" du genre asiatique.
Tarantino ne "profite" pas du genre asiatique. Il lui fait un superbe clins d'oeil.


----------



## melaure (22 Octobre 2003)

Je parlais juste d'Uma Thurman. Dans ces précédent film, je trouve qu'elle ne faisait que de la figuration ...


----------



## krystof (22 Octobre 2003)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> Dans ces précédent film, je trouve qu'elle ne faisait que de la figuration ...



Par exemple, lesquels ?


----------



## Foguenne (22 Octobre 2003)

Je t'assure qu'ici elle fait bien plus que de la figuration.


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

quelqu'un a vu ken park ?


----------



## alèm (23 Octobre 2003)

et "un film parlé" de De Oliveira ?


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2003)

Non Alèm, pas encore. Il y a parfois un grand décalage entre les sorties à Luxembourg et en France. On les a parfois plutôt, parfois plus tard.


----------



## Foguenne (23 Octobre 2003)

MiniMe a dit:
			
		

> Dans le sujet iBook G4 de réagissez.
> 
> Et encore, tu n'as pas vu les pubs subliminales pour l'iPod ajoutées au montage grâce à Final Cut Pro !



Héhé, magnifique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Dans le dernier Tarantino, pendant une scène de combat incroyable, on voit l'ombre des protagonistes sur un ton mauve, comme dans la pub iPod.
Je serais curieux de revoir cette scène avec un iPod dans la main de chacun des acteurs. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




p.s. Si vous allez voir "Intolerable cruelty" des frères Coen, n'oubliez pas de venir donner vos impressions sur la fin de Joe le siffleur.


----------



## KARL40 (23 Octobre 2003)

Avec plaisir, mais il ne sort que le 19 novembre en france .... 
Tiens, cela me fait penser que qu'un re-visionnage de "the barber" s'impose


----------



## KARL40 (23 Octobre 2003)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] quelqu'un a vu ken park ?



En prévision


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, cela me fait penser que qu'un re-visionnage de "the barber" s'impose




Tu peux également te laisser tenter par o'brother, ça ne fait pas de mal.


----------



## maousse (23 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Par exemple, lesquels ?


dans chapeau melon et bottes de cuirs, elle était bien plus regardable que schwarzie en mr. Freeze, mais bon, je ne crois pas avoir cité le film qui mette le plus en avant le talent de miss Thurman


----------



## krystof (23 Octobre 2003)

Je crois plutôt que le monsieur disait qu'elle n'avait fait que de la figuration, jusqu'à présent.
D'où ma question.

Bien évidemment, elle tient parfaitement un rôle de premier ordre dans la reprise de Chapeau melon...


----------



## Foguenne (4 Novembre 2003)

Décidément, il y a d'excellents films pour le moment. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je viens de voir un film à voir absolument,  "Mystic River"  de Clint Eastwood.
Un thriller pationnant.
Sean Penn y est fabuleux. 
Tim Robbins, Kevin Bacon, Laurence Fishburne,... ne sont pas en reste.
Un grand Clint Eastwood.


----------



## Zitoune (4 Novembre 2003)

je confirme : du très bon


----------



## jpmiss (5 Novembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Décidément, il y a d'excellents films pour le moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rien a ajouter. Un tres grand film!


----------



## PetIrix (12 Novembre 2003)

Trois DVD.

Pour les gamins : Atlantis (Disney)
Pas vilain.
Le graphisme a baissé depuis quelques années et s'est un peu japonisé, mais l'ensemble est très sympas.
Mes gamins ont adoré.
Comparés aux derniers, c'est un bon Disney.

15/20

Pour adultes :

SleepWalker

Thriller scandinave assez efficace.
Peu de moyens, mais très bon sujet.
Un brin angoissant.

17/20

Signes 

Pas (ou peu) d'effets spéciaux.
Un peu Hitshcockien.
Gibson est pas mal en prêtre désabusé.
Ambiance un peu oppressante.
Bon film fantastique.
Sans  délire d'ET.

14/20


----------



## PetIrix (17 Novembre 2003)

Avec ce dimanche tout pourri, 2 DVD

Stuart Little

Pour les enfants.
Vos petits devraient adorer.
Une petite souris de synthèse parfaitement animée.
Très mignonne.


Panic Room

Pas pour les petits.
Un thriller huit clos.

Jodie Foster est égale à elle même.
Suspens soutenu.
Bon scénario.


----------



## Foguenne (26 Novembre 2003)

Je viens de rentrer du ciné où nous avons été voir  Finding Nemo 

Ce film est une merveille, nous avons passé un excellent moment.
Certains passages sont très très drôles. 
Le "parler" baleine  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			










Les mouettes, ect, ect,... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




La morale de l'histoire nous change un peu la société "hypersécuritaire".

Vivement que mes filleules grandissent que je leur montre ça. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yip, tu dois absolument y aller avec ta fille, on y voit même un dentiste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'allais oublier, avant le film, il y a un petit film très sympa, "KnickKnack" dont on peut voir un extrais  ici.


----------



## Kalou (26 Novembre 2003)

Un collègue m'a dit que le requin avait effrayé sa fille.
C'est tout public, ou pour les grands enfants?


----------



## salvatore (27 Novembre 2003)

Certains passages peuvent impressionner mais pas au point de traumatiser un gosse, je pense. C'est du meme niveau de "frayeur" que Monsters, donc pas d'inquiétude sur ce point.

Un film à aller voir, absolument. Quel talent !


----------



## dude (27 Novembre 2003)

Dans le meme registre je suis allé voir Kill Bill





Gogo je t'adore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Le passage où elle dit:
"Ferrari.. italian trash" m'a bien fait marrer, me trouvant dans un cinéma en italie, toute la salle a fait "hooooooooooooooooooooo"


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Vos impressions sur *Hero** ?
> 
> 
> * je parle du film, pas de l'amateur de hache**
> ...



Je viens s'aller voir "hero", waouwww, magnifique, sublime, superbe.
Je manque de mot.
Je ne suis pas fana de ballets mais là... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est beau, poétique.







La scène ci-dessus est ma préférée, un bataille, imaginée entre une "maître de guerre" et une jeune servante.






Le film "Kill Bill" parait bien fade à côté de ce film.
(j'ai aimé "Kill Bill" mais là, c'est autre chose.)


----------



## camisol (6 Janvier 2004)

t'aurais pas pleuré devant Ran, plus jeune ?


----------



## macinside (6 Janvier 2004)

dude a dit:
			
		

> Dans le meme registre je suis allé voir Kill Bill
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ben il y a que la vériter qui Blaise


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2004)

Si, pourquoi ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










J'irais voir un de ces jours, " Zatoichi", histoire d'un samourai aveugle.

p.s. il y a beaucoup de samourai c'est dernier temps.


----------



## camisol (6 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'irais voir un de ces jours, " Zatoichi", histoire d'un samourai aveugle.



C'est grand!


----------



## Finn_Atlas (23 Mai 2004)

Non aux doublons


----------



## supermoquette (23 Mai 2004)

Finn se réveille: deux threads fermés! une main de fer dans un plat de truffade


----------



## Foguenne (23 Mai 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Non aux doublons


Tout à fait d'accord cher collègue. 
Je croyais que celui-ci avait déjà 100 pages.


----------



## Eric Blair (10 Août 2004)

L'année n'est pas terminée, mais parmis tous les films que j'ai vu au cinéma en 2004, voici ceux que j'ai le plus appréciés :

Les yeux secs (Narjiss Nejjar)





Immortel (Enki Bilal)





Fahrenheit 9/11 (Michael Moore)





Je vous donne aussi ceux que j'ai le plus aimés en 2003 :

Dolls (Takeshi Kitano)





Les Lois de L'Attraction (Roger Avery)





Kill Bill vol. 1 (Quentin Tarentino)





Punch Drunk Love (Paul Thomas Anderson)





Dogville (Lars von Trier)


----------



## Piewhy (10 Août 2004)

Kill Bill, Farenheint 9/11, Snatch, Pulp Fiction, C'est arrivé près de chez vous...

Et coté navet en puissance : L'extraterrestre, Le boulet....


----------



## Lio70 (10 Août 2004)

J'ai également vu (et apprécié) Fahrenheit 9/11 et Dolls.

Vu récemment: "Printemps, été, automne, hiver... et printemps" ainsi que "La grande séduction". Très beaux films.


----------



## Lio70 (10 Août 2004)

J'ignore s'il y a des fans de feu le cinéaste Yasujiro Ozu sur ce forum. Samedi dernier j'ai acheté le coffret DVD édité par Arte Video "Yasujiro OZU : 5 films en couleur" illustrant la période fin 50/début 60 de son oeuvre. En revoyant ces films, je me suis dit que cela me faisait penser aux films de Jacques Tati. Les connaisseurs, je ne sais pas ce que vous en pensez...


----------



## hegemonikon (6 Septembre 2004)

Un film (toujours) génial...


----------



## ficelle (6 Septembre 2004)

j'ai vu Exils de Tony Gatlif.
ça met un peu de temps à démarrer, mais on en ressort jouasse, avec une furieuse envie de prendre la route.
ce coup ci, Rona HARTNER n'est pas devant la camera, mais les amateurs reconnaîtront sa voix sur toute la BO  :love:


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2004)

Le rayon vert d'eric rohmer....je sais c'est pas très récent...mais bon...
et zoolander !!!  le contraste ...;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Septembre 2004)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu Exils de Tony Gatlif.
> ça met un peu de temps à démarrer, mais on en ressort jouasse, avec une furieuse envie de prendre la route.
> ce coup ci, Rona HARTNER n'est pas devant la camera, mais les amateurs reconnaîtront sa voix sur toute la BO  :love: ]



Romain Duris et Rona Hartner... me font penser à l'excellent, au lumineux "Gadjo Dilo"... du bonheur à l'état pur...  :love:  :love:  :love: 







"Exils"... j'y cours...


----------



## IceandFire (6 Septembre 2004)

J'aurais pu également dire "Perceval le gallois"....  ou le genoux de Claire...


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> Le rayon vert d'eric rohmer....je sais c'est pas très récent...mais bon...



Le genou de Claire, c'est encore bien plus vieux   C'est d'ailleurs marrant : c'est un film que j'ai plutôt oublié (à part quelques trucs) mais j'ai un souvenir très fort d'avoir été le voir tant ce film m'avait plu. Mais ça remonte à 1970-1971, ça nous rajeunit pas, enfin surtout moi.   

Quant au rayon vert, j'aime bien ce côté conte de fée qui émerge de temps à autre dans les personnages de Rohmer (conte d'hiver, par exemple), en fait j'aime bien ce côté quand on le trouve chez des gens qui ne font normalement pas vraiment dans la guimauve. C'est comme "le Docteur Pascal", ou bien plus encore, "le rêve" chez Zola.

Sur ce ,rohmeriens de tous les pays, unissons-nous   

Je ne vais guère au cinéma depuis quelques années (c'est plus compliqué que quand j'étais étudiant  ), un film qui m'a beaucoup touché, c'est Mischka de Jean-François Stevenin.


----------



## Modern__Thing (6 Septembre 2004)

Je viens de m'acheter le DVD de "Lost in translation", excellent!   :style: :love:


----------



## piro (6 Septembre 2004)

excellent film "lost in translation" 
la bande son est superbe elle aussi
j ai un petit faible pour le more than this chante par bill murray


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2004)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de m'acheter le DVD de "Lost in translation", excellent!   :style: :love:



J'avais adoré également.   

Je viens d'aller voir un film relax après une journée de boulot. CATWOMAN avec Halle Berry, la sublime Sharon*Stone (et oui je fais partie des jeunes trentenaires qui ont fantasmé sur cette superbe femme.  ), Lambert*Wilson toujours excellent dans ses rôles de méchants "classe".
Evidement, c'est un film de "superhéros" mais il est pas mal foutu.    
A noter, il a du être sponsorisé par Apple, il y a des macs partout. Chez les gentils, chez les méchants...  (Titanium, Alu15', ancien écran 23')












Quand j'ai vu Sharon, grrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Septembre 2004)

Hier soir j'ai découvert un petit bijou de cinéma japonais complètement surréaliste et très drôle : _De l'eau tiède sous un pont rouge_ de Shohei Imamura.

Ce soir, à l'Étrange festival était projeté le désopilamment absurde et jouissivement hystérique _Crazy Family_ du japonais Sogo Ishii.

Que du bonheur !

Vu également dernièrement le sympathique _Hellboy_, le "je-vous-en-remets-une-couche-encore-plus-épaisse" _Chroniques de Riddick_, l'assez efficace _La mort dans la peau_, le désormais classique _Spiderman 2_, le médiocre _I, robot_, le prévisible _Shrek 2_ et le sérieux et beau _Mon père est ingénieur_


----------



## Foguenne (14 Septembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir j'ai découvert un petit bijou de cinéma japonais complètement surréaliste et très drôle : _De l'eau tiède sous un pont rouge_ de Shohei Imamura.
> 
> 
> Que du bonheur !



Je l'avais vu à sa sortie il y a un moment, j'en avais également parlé avec enthousiasme. 
(non non, je ne vais pas que voir des superproductions américaines.  )

Le mythe de la femme fontaine, tout un programme...  
Cet homme qui "renaît"....
Un film dont j'étais sorti, je m'en rappelle, tout "guilleret" "heureux".   
(il doit être sorti en dvd maintenant.)


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Hier soir j'ai découvert un petit bijou de cinéma japonais complètement surréaliste et très drôle : _De l'eau tiède sous un pont rouge_ de Shohei Imamura.
> 
> Ce soir, à l'Étrange festival était projeté le désopilamment absurde et jouissivement hystérique _Crazy Family_ du japonais Sogo Ishii.
> 
> Que du bonheur !



Ah tiens, tout ça me donne bien envie de voir ces deux films !



			
				Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je l'avais vu à sa sortie il y a un moment, j'en avais également parlé avec enthousiasme.
> (non non, je ne vais pas que voir des superproductions américaines.  )
> 
> Le mythe de la femme fontaine, tout un programme...
> Cet homme qui "renaît"...



Ce que tu dis Paul me fait penser à un autre film, tout aussi déjanté, névrosé, glauque trash : mais drôle  :love: (bon humour noir of course), c'est "Visitor Q" de Takashi Miike


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

l'anguille ..... battle royal... le cinéma japonais.... araki....les sushis...les makis...les sashimis... OUI !


----------



## jeanba3000 (14 Septembre 2004)

IceandFire a dit:
			
		

> l'anguille ..... battle royal... le cinéma japonais.... araki....les sushis...les makis...les sashimis... OUI !



Oui mais alors pas le natto


----------



## Gorn (14 Septembre 2004)

Avez-vous vu le film Atomik Circus? Pour ma part, je me suis dit en sortant du cinéma, enfin un film français de genre (mélange de séries B et Z), g accroché à mort!


----------



## IceandFire (14 Septembre 2004)

les affranchis hier soir sur M6...classe... la dream team : joe pesci, robert de niro, ray liotta....


----------



## Juste en passant (18 Octobre 2004)

Je ne sais pas si un sujet similaire a déjà été ouvert, mais l'on pourrait écrire quelques mots sur le (les) film(s) que vous avez vu récemment et qui vous ont marqué (critiques positives comme négatives seront les bienvenues).

En ce qui me concerne, je suis allé voir "comme une image" de Jaoui/Bacri et ai trouvé que l'analyse psychologique des personnages était très réussie. Et c'est aussi l'occasion de voir (en plus de Bacri, que je trouve toujours aussi "génial") Marilou Berry, qui est, à mon sens, une future "grande".

Je ne saurai donc trop vous conseiller ce film, qui permet de passer un très bon moment, et qui est sans concession sur les dangers de la célébrité.

La conclusion, sans dévoiler le film, serait : "vive la jeunesse" !!!


----------



## guytantakul (18 Octobre 2004)

Gang de requins, vu hier matin ('vec ma ch'tiote)
Jolie animation de visages (yeux et bouche), beaux décors (7 "surfaceurs" dans l'équipe), personnages attachants (même l'anti-héros qui mérite des baffes tout du long).

À voir !


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2004)

Un sujet existe, c'est ici. 

J'ai fusionné les deux.


----------



## guytantakul (18 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Un sujet existe, c'est ici.
> 
> J'ai fusionné les deux.



Merci monsieur !


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je ne sais pas si un sujet similaire a déjà été ouvert, mais l'on pourrait écrire quelques mots sur le (les) film(s) que vous avez vu récemment et qui vous ont marqué (critiques positives comme négatives seront les bienvenues).
> 
> En ce qui me concerne, je suis allé voir "comme une image" de Jaoui/Bacri et ai trouvé que l'analyse psychologique des personnages était très réussie. Et c'est aussi l'occasion de voir (en plus de Bacri, que je trouve toujours aussi "génial") Marilou Berry, qui est, à mon sens, une future "grande".
> 
> ...



Je vais aller le voir aujourd'hui ou demain.

J'ai été voir vendredi Collateral de Michael Mann avec Tom Cruse, Jamie Foxx,...
L.A. est filmé de bien belle manière, Tom Cruise y est excellent. (oui, oui, j'assume. )






Un film noir, thriller sublime, j'ai adoré. Le meilleur thriller depuis longtemps.

Il y a une BD très noir que j'aime beaucoup également avec un taxi important dans l'histoire. 

Berceuse assassine chez Dargaud


----------



## alan.a (18 Octobre 2004)

Mon dernier film est "Land of plenty" de Wim Wenders.

Un bémol sur la fin un peu gnangnante, et même si ça ne vaut pas "Million Dollar Hotel" mais j'ai passé un bon moment. J'ai trouvé plusieurs plans très beaux et intelligents.


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Octobre 2004)

Bon j'ai vu quelques merdes (désolé pour ceux qui ont apprécié, ça reste mon avis) : 

_Collateral_ : mouaif bof hyper convenu. Vous pouvez économiser une place pour aller voir autre chose.

_Catwoman_ : c'est incroyable comme on peut encore aujourd'hui faire d'aussi mauvais films avec autant de moyens.

Maintenant qu'on s'est débarrassé des boulets, on va pouvoir causer cinéma  :

_The Bourne supremacy (La mort dans la peau)_ avec Matt Damon. Dans le genre film d'action bien ficelé, rondement mené et divertissant, il remplit parfaitement sa mission, et bien mieux que _Collatéral_. Dommage que je n'ai pas vu le premier, _The Bourne identity (La mémoire dans la peau)_, mais ça se suit très bien quand même.

_Infernal affairs_ de Andrew Lau. Polar efficace hong-kongais comme on les aime avec les stars hongkongaises du genre Tony Leung et Andy Lau en ennemis jurés au destins implacables...

_Steamboy_, le nouvel opus de Otomo, le créateur de Akira. Une animation de toute beauté, épaulée par une débauche d'images de synthèse plutôt pas mal intégrées avec l'animation tradi pour rendre  un univers bien campé. Un scénar pas mal, mais ça n'est pas le pain (de C4) dans la tronche d'Akira à l'époque. Ça reste un grand moment de dessin animé et de SF dans le genre "Steampunk".

_Oldboy_, de Park Chan-Wook. Film coréen magnifique avec ce comédien qui avait incarné le peintre dans _Îvre de femmes et de peinture_. C'est hyper barré, très agité, avec de bonnes pointes d'humour et surtout une bonne dose de malaise avec un scénar de malade, hyper malsain. Préparez vous à un choc violent.

_Clean_, le dernier Assayas, avec Maggie Cheung et Nick Nolte. L'image est superbe et Maggie impressionnante de justesse et d'émotion. Le scénar édulcore un peu l'univers de la drogue et certains comportements des autres personnages sont un peu raccourcis ou caricaturaux aussi, mais ça ne suffit pas à entamer la fascination pour la belle et magistrale Maggie.

Voili voilou


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je vais aller le voir aujourd'hui ou demain.
> 
> J'ai été voir vendredi Collateral de Michael Mann avec Tom Cruse, Jamie Foxx,...
> L.A. est filmé de bien belle manière, Tom Cruise y est excellent. (oui, oui, j'assume. )


 Je suis encore une fois d'accord avec toi. Ca devient lassant


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> _Catwoman_ : c'est incroyable comme on peut encore aujourd'hui faire d'aussi mauvais films avec autant de moyens.


 Ce qui me parrait le plus incroyable c'est qu'on puisse attendre quoi que ce soit de ce film  (si ce n'est le plaisir des yeux a voir évoluer Hale Berry en combinaison de latex moulante :love: )



			
				jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> _The Bourne supremacy (La mort dans la peau) avec Matt Damon. Dans le genre film d'action bien ficelé, rondement mené et divertissant, il remplit parfaitement sa mission, et bien mieux que Collatéral. Dommage que je n'ai pas vu le premier, The Bourne identity (La mémoire dans la peau), mais ça se suit très bien quand même.
> 
> Infernal affairs de Andrew Lau. Polar efficace hong-kongais comme on les aime avec les stars hongkongaises du genre Tony Leung et Andy Lau en ennemis jurés au destins implacables...
> 
> ...


_ 
 T'es abonné au Inrocks?   Blagues a part je n'ai vu que Clean parmi ces films et je partage ton opinion  Les autres bah j'ai pas eu le temps  mais les Inrocks en disaient effectivement le plus grand bien. J'espere avoir le temps d'aller en voir un ou deux si ils passent encore..._


----------



## jeanba3000 (18 Octobre 2004)

Je ne lis pas de presse papier, parfois Libé, Le Monde ou Courrier International, genre quand je prends l'avion ou si je tombe dessus chez quelqu'un et que je n'ai rien d'autre à foutre. Je vais parfois lire sur le site de Libé leurs critiques des films que j'ai déjà vu, et je n'ai ni télé ni radio. Par contre j'ai une carte illimitée qui me permet de voir également toutes les merdes dont j'ai envie sans complexe en plus des bons films.

Ceci dit je ne suis pas allé voir _Les Parisiens_. Il y aurait une limite à tout ? Étonnant, non ?


----------



## Foguenne (18 Octobre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Bon j'ai vu quelques merdes (désolé pour ceux qui ont apprécié, ça reste mon avis) :
> 
> _Collateral_ : mouaif bof hyper convenu. Vous pouvez économiser une place pour aller voir autre chose.
> 
> ...



On ne peut pas être d'accord sur tout.  
Je suis, je dois bien l'avouer assez "bon publique" assez "grand publique". 
Donc pour ma part j'ai adoré Collatéral. Catwoman je l'ai vu aussi et effectivement, c'est du vu et revu mais bon, ça détend. Pas indispensable c'est clair.  



			
				jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> _The Bourne supremacy (La mort dans la peau)_ avec Matt Damon. Dans le genre film d'action bien ficelé, rondement mené et divertissant, il remplit parfaitement sa mission, et bien mieux que _Collatéral_. Dommage que je n'ai pas vu le premier, _The Bourne identity (La mémoire dans la peau)_, mais ça se suit très bien quand même.



J'ai beaucoup aimé The Bourne supremacy mais je lui préfère Collateral. J'ai adoré dans Collatéral la façon de filmer L.A. la nuit.



			
				jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> _Infernal affairs_ de Andrew Lau. Polar efficace hong-kongais comme on les aime avec les stars hongkongaises du genre Tony Leung et Andy Lau en ennemis jurés au destins implacables...
> 
> _Steamboy_, le nouvel opus de Otomo, le créateur de Akira. Une animation de toute beauté, épaulée par une débauche d'images de synthèse plutôt pas mal intégrées avec l'animation tradi pour rendre  un univers bien campé. Un scénar pas mal, mais ça n'est pas le pain (de C4) dans la tronche d'Akira à l'époque. Ça reste un grand moment de dessin animé et de SF dans le genre "Steampunk".
> 
> ...



Oldboy est sur ma liste de film à voir, les autres tu m'as donné envie sauf Clean.
Sur ma liste, j'ai aussi La femme de Gilles de Frédéric Fonteyne avec Emmanuelle Devos, Clovis Cornillac, Laura Smet.


----------



## yvos (18 Octobre 2004)

Les films à aller voir sont dans ma signature...
 

Eternal sunshine of a spotless mind est énorme et j'ai vraiment adoré.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oldboy est sur ma liste de film à voir, les autres tu m'as donné envie sauf Clean.


 Si si, Clean est tres bien. Et bonne BO en plus


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (18 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oldboy est sur ma liste de film à voir, les autres tu m'as donné envie sauf Clean.



J'ai vu Old Boy vendredi. Je ne mangerai plus jamais des supions    

Le scénario est bien ficelé. C'est violent mais cette violence est finalement peu dérangeante par rapport à toute le reste. Les acteurs sont bons. La BO est Bien. Rarement vue de films comme celui-ci.

Vu cela fait plus longtemps "Infernal Affairs". Très bien également.

"Eternal bidule of a machin" (me rappelle pas le titre) est sur la liste. Gondry, depuis Absolut Vodka et le bullet time,a fait beaucoupo de bonnes choses.

Le Jeunet avec Amélie Poulain adapté de Japrisot peut-être !


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Octobre 2004)

Oups, fausse man½uvre.


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Octobre 2004)

Je viens de mater en vidéo le premier volet de la trilogie Jason Bourne : _The Bourne identity (La mémoire dans la peau)_ que j'avais loupé en salles, et ça fonctionnait déjà pas mal du tout. Dommage que je ne l'aie pas vu avant le deuxième, mais bon ça fonctionne bien. Vivement le troisième opus. En tout cas, ce Jason, c'est pas le gars à emmerder, et Matt Damon est bien crédible dans ce rôle et n'en fait pas une simple brute épaisse.

Juste en passant, c'est vrai que la photo dans _Collateral_ est belle, j'aime beaucoup même en fait, en y repensant, mais c'est surtout le scénario que je critique.


----------



## poildep (19 Octobre 2004)

je reviens sur Catwoman, que j'ai trouvé à chier, juste pour parler de HellBoy, qui est pas mal  voire bien, pour le genre*. 


*ceci dit, dans le genre : Spiderman I et II


----------



## Foguenne (19 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> je reviens sur Catwoman, que j'ai trouvé à chier, juste pour parler de HellBoy, qui est pas mal  voire bien, pour le genre*.
> 
> 
> *ceci dit, dans le genre : Spiderman I et II



Mes deux films préférés de superhéros restent Batman 1 et 2 de Tim Burton.   
Ensuite Spiderman.


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Octobre 2004)

Alors il faut que je vous dise, je sors du ciné, je viens de voir _L'histoire du chameau qui pleure_. C'est beau tellement c'est simple, d'une légèreté très poétique mais pleine d'émotion, aussi apaisant que dépaysant. On sourit, on est ému selon les moments et au final on en sort heureux. Bref que du bonheur, un plaisir rare.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> En ce qui me concerne, je suis allé voir "comme une image" de Jaoui/Bacri et ai trouvé que l'analyse psychologique des personnages était très réussie. Et c'est aussi l'occasion de voir (en plus de Bacri, que je trouve toujours aussi "génial") Marilou Berry, qui est, à mon sens, une future "grande".
> 
> Je ne saurai donc trop vous conseiller ce film, qui permet de passer un très bon moment, et qui est sans concession sur les dangers de la célébrité.
> 
> La conclusion, sans dévoiler le film, serait : "vive la jeunesse" !!!



Je suis allé voir ce film mardi soir et j'ai beaucoup aimé également.   
Bacri, égale à lui-même et effectivement, Marilou Berry est très convaincante.
Un très bon moment de cinéma.   
Je n'arrive pas à la même conclusion que toi. 
Je dirais plutôt: "la vie est complexe mais c'est tellement bon. "


----------



## Foguenne (21 Octobre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Alors il faut que je vous dise, je sors du ciné, je viens de voir _L'histoire du chameau qui pleure_. C'est beau tellement c'est simple, d'une légèreté très poétique mais pleine d'émotion, aussi apaisant que dépaysant. On sourit, on est ému selon les moments et au final on en sort heureux. Bref que du bonheur, un plaisir rare.



J'ai vu l'affiche au ciné ou je vais à Luxembourg et ne me suis pas attardé. J'essayerais de ne pas le rater. Les films ne restent parfois pas assez longtemps dans les salles.  

14H30 et 19H30, pas trop pratique comme horaire.


----------



## Juste en passant (21 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je suis allé voir ce film mardi soir et j'ai beaucoup aimé également.
> .....
> 
> Je n'arrive pas à la même conclusion que toi.
> Je dirais plutôt: "la vie est complexe mais c'est tellement bon. "


 
MESSAGE A TOUS CEUX QUI NE SOUHAITENT PAS CONNAITRE LA FIN (bien que cela n'est pas grande importance pour tout le reste du film...  ) : *NE LISEZ PAS !!*

Alors, voici ce qui m'a amené à cette conclusion. Vois-tu quand, à la fin, Marilou prend son vélo pour rattraper son petit ami, quand elle a compris qu'il était le seul autour d'elle a n'en avoir rien à cogner de ce que son père est, représente, peut pour sa carrière de futur journaliste, c'est ce qui me fait dire : "vive la jeunesse".

Les seuls dans ce film à "s'en tirer", humainement parlant, sont ces deux tourtereaux. TOUS les autres sont vendus au "merchandising", à la célébrité qui monte la tête (l'écrivain, copain de Jaoui, le souffre-douleur de Bacri, dans une moindre mesure, la compagne de Bacri....), TOUS prisonniers des paillettes et de la futilité (on ne peut s'empêcher de faire un parallèle avec le couple Jaoui/Bacri qui fuit en permanence les fastes télévisuels).

A ce sujet, une anecdote concernant Bacri : lorsqu'il a monté les marches de Cannes, il a, parait-il, fait scandale.

Connaissez-vous la raison du courrou des journaleux, invitants (staff de Cannes)... ?

Je vous le donne en mille....

Et bien, figurez-vous que notre très cher Jean-Pierre n'était pas rasé !!!! *OUI*, vous avez bien lus : un scandale à Cannes car on s'y présente non rasé !!!

Bacri commentant cet épi-phénomène n'en revenait pas.... On le comprend aisément.

Voili.


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2004)

Bacri et Jaoui ont un peu tendance à nous refaire le même coup à chaque fois. Avec Jaoui toujours aussi exaspérante. 
J'ai apprécié ce film, mais les caricatures sont trop énormes et les réactions souvent prévisibles (probablement voulu, mais quand même gauchement amenées).


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (21 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Bacri et Jaoui ont un peu tendance à nous refaire le même coup à chaque fois. Avec Jaoui toujours aussi exaspérante.
> J'ai apprécié ce film, mais les caricatures sont trop énormes et les réactions souvent prévisibles (probablement voulu, mais quand même gauchement amenées).



Bacri & Jaoui auraient du mal à les amener droitement


----------



## yvos (21 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Bacri & Jaoui auraient du mal à les amener droitement



   forcément..


----------



## yvos (22 Octobre 2004)

Vu hier 2046 de Wong Kar Wai. Toujours le même thème, toujours la même classe, toujours la même beauté esthétique. Superbe.  :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Les films à aller voir sont dans ma signature...
> 
> 
> Eternal sunshine of a spotless mind est énorme et j'ai vraiment adoré.


 Tout à fait d'accord. C'est LE film de l'année. Quel acteur ce Jim, il est Carreyment excellent!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Octobre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Mes deux films préférés de superhéros restent Batman 1 et 2 de Tim Burton.
> Ensuite Spiderman.


 Tout à fait d'accord, Les 2 premiers Batman sont des merveilles. Superman 1 et 2 : ok c'est Kitcsh mais j'adore! Très fidèle au comics original. 
Euh par contre, Spiderman 2 : Je pense qu'il n'y a pas pire, sachant que je n'ai pas vu Catwoman. De toute façon, à coté de Michelle Pfeiffer cela ne peut qu'être de la daube!    :love:


----------



## jeanba3000 (22 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Vu hier 2046 de Wong Kar Wai. Toujours le même thème, toujours la même classe, toujours la même beauté esthétique. Superbe.  :love:



N'en dit pas plus, je le vois d'ici quelques jours au plus tard !


Sinon je me suis maté Hana-bi de Kitano cette nuit, c'est un vachte de bon film.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Vu hier 2046 de Wong Kar Wai. Toujours le même thème, toujours la même classe, toujours la même beauté esthétique. Superbe.  :love:



Je suis allée le voir vendredi dernier : SUPERBE !  :love: 

Je me retiens d'en dire plus pour vous laisser un peu de mystère (et pourtant c'est dur de ne pas en parler !  )

Lio70  ; fonce le voir


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

question :

c'est plus ou moins chiant que "in the mood for love" ?

oui :

non :

sans opinion :


----------



## poildep (25 Octobre 2004)

question :

ça t'intéresse vraiment ?

oui

non

sans opinion


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

poildep a dit:
			
		

> question :
> 
> ça t'intéresse vraiment ?
> 
> ...


 reponse :

à 9 ¤ la place, oui, un peu, je peux dormir pour moins cher


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Octobre 2004)

G revu Ali G hier soir, c'est vraiment lourd mais qu'est ce que c'est drole!
 Wicked!


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> reponse :
> 
> à 9 ¤ la place, oui, un peu, je peux dormir pour moins cher



:affraid: 9 ¤ ???

Réponse : si tu n'as pas aimé In the mood for love, économise 9¤ pour aller les boire en bière ...


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> :affraid: 9 ¤ ???
> 
> Réponse : si tu n'as pas aimé In the mood for love, économise 9¤ pour aller les boire en bière ...


 disons que  "in the mood for love", comme fond d'ambiance dans mon salon, sur tout un mur avec une bonne sono, quelques amis,  
au cinema pendant 3 heures :sleep:

du coup je vais suivre ton conseil, il ya pleins d'autres trucs bien à voir


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

et oui, une place de ciné, sans reduction, c'est 9 ¤ voire 9¤50 :affraid:


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et oui, une place de ciné, sans reduction, c'est 9 ¤ voire 9¤50 :affraid:



t'habites à Londres ou quoi? 
 :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'habites à Londres ou quoi?
> :mouais:



Quoi


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Quoi



qu'est-ce qu'il dit?


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'habites à Londres ou quoi?
> :mouais:


 tu vas jamais au cinema ?
(ou alors t'es une famille nombreuse d'etudiants avec carte d'abonnement ? )

9¤ c'est le prix dans un UGC ou Gaumont, ou pathé de la region parisienne.
c'est souvent un poil moins cher dans les cinema independants.

j'ai decouvert récemment que le cinema municipal de ma banlieue bourgeoise (une sceance/jour, un film/semaine) vendait les places 6 ¤, mais VF obligatoire


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (25 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu vas jamais au cinema ?
> (ou alors t'es une famille nombreuse d'etudiants avec carte d'abonnement ? )
> 
> 9¤ c'est le prix dans un UGC ou Gaumont, ou pathé de la region parisienne.
> ...



mk2 entre 8,20 et 8,50¤: VOST
4,90¤ avant 12h : le dimanche matin c'est désert
avec carte 6 places valable 2 mois : 7¤


----------



## Anonyme (25 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> 9¤ c'est le prix dans un UGC ou Gaumont, ou pathé de la region parisienne.
> c'est souvent un poil moins cher dans les cinema independants.



Oui effectivement, cinéma d'art et d'essai, chez moi (le fin fond d'une contrée lointaine nommée le béarn) séance de 22h : 3¤40 pour *tous*, V.O. obligatoire !   

Vive la capitale !


----------



## yvos (25 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> tu vas jamais au cinema ?
> (ou alors t'es une famille nombreuse d'etudiants avec carte d'abonnement ? )
> 
> 9¤ c'est le prix dans un UGC ou Gaumont, ou pathé de la region parisienne.
> ...



heu, disons que j'ai au ciné deux fois semaine minimum..
 

9¤, c'est le prix à l'unité dans les ciné les plus chers à Paris (genre Biblio, Grand ECran), mais il y a bcp de petits cinés moins chers. Sans compter les possibilité d'avoir des prix plus bas en prenant des coupons 3 ou 5 places...

9¤, c'est le pire cas de figure mais en étant prévoyant ou en choisissant son ciné, ça va mieux.


----------



## jeanba3000 (25 Octobre 2004)

Vive la carte illimitée, le prix de deux places par mois quand j'en suis à deux par semaine en moyenne...


----------



## Grug (25 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> heu, disons que j'ai au ciné deux fois semaine minimum..
> 
> 
> 9¤, c'est le prix à l'unité dans les ciné les plus chers à Paris (genre Biblio, Grand ECran), mais il y a bcp de petits cinés moins chers. Sans compter les possibilité d'avoir des prix plus bas en prenant des coupons 3 ou 5 places...
> ...


   
Jamais pretendu le contraire, il y a heureusement moyen de trouver des cinoches moins chers  
mais bon, une place au debotté dans un UGC (genre les halles) c'est 9 ¤


----------



## Juste en passant (25 Octobre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> ...une place au debotté ...


Vas-y sans ton chat ....  

Tu paieras moins cher


----------



## Lio70 (25 Octobre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> t'habites à Londres ou quoi?
> :mouais:


Oui, c'est cher à Londres mais les salles sont terribles (Empire, Odeon Leic. Sq.) :love:  
J'ignore comment les prix ont évolué dans les multiplexes et les salles de périphérie; cela fait des années que je n'y suis plus allé.


----------



## jeanba3000 (27 Octobre 2004)

Bonsoir les gens

Je viens de voir _2046_, le dernier chef-d'½uvre de Wong Kar Wai, c'est tout simplement merveilleux ! Photo somptueuse avec des cadrages brillants et une lumière magnifique, comédiens et surtout comédiennes fantastiques, d'une prestance et d'une présence envoûtante, une histoire toute en finesse. Éblouissant, subjuguant même, je ne suis pas près de l'oublier ; sans préjuger du nombre de fois où je risque de retourner le voir ces prochaines semaines...


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

_"Eternal sunshine...."_.


Très agréablement surpris.

Décalé.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> _"Eternal sunshine...."_.
> 
> 
> Très agréablement surpris.
> ...


 Oui, c'est super ce film. Hier soir j'ai vu Taxidriver, la claque! :casse: :love:


----------



## yvos (2 Novembre 2004)

_Outfoxed_...pas vraiment un coup de coeur filmique, mais un reportage assez consternant sur les pratiques de la chaine Fox News. Instructif, mais un peu longuet et répétitif.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> _Outfoxed_...pas vraiment un coup de coeur filmique, mais un reportage assez consternant sur les pratiques de la chaine Fox News. Instructif, mais un peu longuet et répétitif.



Some people says


----------



## yvos (2 Novembre 2004)

you shut up, you shut up


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> _Outfoxed_...pas vraiment un coup de coeur filmique, mais un reportage assez consternant sur les pratiques de la chaine Fox News. Instructif, mais un peu longuet et répétitif.


Je vais sûrement m'offrir le dividi.

Sans l'avoir vu encore, la longueur ne vient-elle pas de la nécessité de démonter et démontrer l'ampleur de la manipulation ?

En d'autres termes, vu le matraquage effectué par Fox, si l'on veut prouver quoi que ce soit, ne doit-on pas procéder à un matraquage "opposé", au risque d'avoir un effet contre-productif... ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> you shut up, you shut up



Je vous demande de vous taire !

Eternal c'est bien mais je trouve que cela s'oublie vite. Peut-être que j'ai subi un effacement de la mémoire


----------



## yvos (2 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je vais sûrement m'offrir le dividi.
> 
> Sans l'avoir vu encore, la longueur ne vient-elle pas de la nécessité de démonter et démontrer l'ampleur de la manipulation ?
> 
> En d'autres termes, vu le matraquage effectué par Fox, si l'on veut prouver quoi que ce soit, ne doit-on pas procéder à un matraquage "opposé", au risque d'avoir un effet contre-productif... ?




La longueur vient du fait qu'il n'y a pas vraiment grand chose à démontrer ou d'enquête à mener, alors je trouve que le propos est un peu court. La manipulation de Fox n'est pas vraiment insidieuse, cachée, mais violente, ahurissante. Si c'est l'avenir de l'information, ça fait vraiment, vraiment, vraiment très peur.

Pour le "matraquage inverse", je doute que le film soit beaucoup distribué aux US, et en France, peu de salles le diffusent.

Chose étonnante, c'est le premier film qui ne peut être vu via les pass, il fait l'objet d'une tarification spéciale, d'ailleurs pas chère (séance à 6¤ contre 9¤ la place normale dans le ciné en question)

Fair and balanced  :mouais:


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> La longueur vient du fait qu'il n'y a pas vraiment grand chose à démontrer ou d'enquête à mener, alors je trouve que le propos est un peu court. La manipulation de Fox n'est pas vraiment insidieuse, cachée, mais violente, ahurissante. Si c'est l'avenir de l'information, ça fait vraiment, vraiment, vraiment très peur.
> 
> Pour le "matraquage inverse", je doute que le film soit beaucoup distribué aux US, et en France, peu de salles le diffusent.
> 
> ...



Ce genre de "film" (c'est un documentaire en plus) me dérange (je suis poli) car nous nous complaisons des "tares" américaines alors que ce type de programmes n'est pas réalisé en ce qui concerne les "tares" françaises du point de vue politico-informationnel (TF1, M6, FRANCE 2).

Arte et les documentaires de William Karel sont suffisants pas la peine d'aller se prendre le chou au cinéma avec FOX que je ne regarde pas. 

Un bon "Mortal Kombat" ou un "Vampires" ou un "Ghost of Mars" de John Carpenter c'est du cinéma   Le reste c'est du documentaire.

Je m'étonne ( ) d'ailleurs que Moore obtienne la palme d'or à Cannes. Que les artistes bien-pensant applaudissent des deux mains mais que 2 ou 3 ans plus tôt des "non acteurs" (il me semble qu'il s'agissait d'Emilie Duquenne dans un film belge) se soient fait lynchés car il n'y avait pas de "jeu" d'acteur et que donner un prix à des amateurs était honteux pour les acteurs professionnels.


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

Je crois que tu mélanges un peu tout là.


Pour les _"tares" françaises du point de vue politico-informationnel, _je te conseille l'excellent "les nouveaux chiens de garde" de *Serge Halimi*.

De plus, les medias français sont parmi les plus verrouillés sur la planète, verrouillés par de gros groupes industriels ou par l'Etat. Donc comment veux-tu qu'un quelconque documentaire puisse avoir une diffusion digne de ce nom ?

Pour le reste, je ne tiens pas à polémiquer


----------



## yvos (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Ce genre de "film" (c'est un documentaire en plus) me dérange (je suis poli) car nous nous complaisons des "tares" américaines alors que ce type de programmes n'est pas réalisé en ce qui concerne les "tares" françaises du point de vue politico-informationnel (TF1, M6, FRANCE 2).
> 
> Arte et les documentaires de William Karel sont suffisants pas la peine d'aller se prendre le chou au cinéma avec FOX que je ne regarde pas.
> 
> ...



Mossieur le justicier

1. je ne me complais pas des tares des médias américains, je m'informe. 
2. cette info, je la digère et j'essaie de comprendre ce qu'il peut y avoir dérrière.
3. je ne suis pas anti americain ou pro qqchose. Ce docu est d'ailleurs pas du tout anti américain, seuls les anti l'interprétront comme cela.  
4.Il n'y a que toi pour te poser la question en des termes tares américaines/tares française et continuer sur ce registre   . Ce docu pose une vraie question qui dépasse largement le cadre américain: l'avenir des médias et de la démocratie, même si il reste le "nez dans le guidon" en se focalisant sur fox news. Cette question ressurgit chez nous en ces temps de concentration des pouvoirs au niveau de la presse qui deviens de moins en moins indépendantes des milieux industriels et financier
5. La palme d'or de Michael Moore a choqué tout le monde? Etais-tu ailleurs au moment du palmarès, parce que ça a fait couler bcp d'encre et beaucoup considèrent que c'est un palmarès uniquement rien de plus. 
J'ai trouvé bcp de points intéressants au film de moore (et en particulier des images d'américains que l'on a pas coutume de voir), et d'autres m'ont choquées, mais il faut le prendre comme ce qu'il est: un film combattant, pas un docu fiable
J'ai par contre été consterné par les applaudissement nourris de la salle (600 pers...), parce que franchement, ça sent vraiment l'anti americanisme primaire que tu soulevais   
6. les reportages d'Arte en ce moment sur les US: et ben franchement, certains sentent le réchauffé et la caricature, alors après tout :mouais: 

Pour en revenir à Outfoxed, ce n'est bien entendu pas un grand moment de cinéma, mais après tout, ça peut intéresser certains


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Je crois que tu mélanges un peu tout là.



Probablement



			
				Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Pour les _"tares" françaises du point de vue politico-informationnel, _je te conseille l'excellent "les nouveaux chiens de garde" de *Serge Halimi*.
> 
> De plus, les medias français sont parmi les plus verrouillés sur la planète, verrouillés par de gros groupes industriels ou par l'Etat. Donc comment veux-tu qu'un quelconque documentaire puisse avoir une diffusion digne de ce nom ?



Justement le dernier film de Moore était face à des problèmes de diffusion du fait de la réticences de Disney avant de recevoir la palme d'or à Cannes. Outfoxed est d'abord sorti en DVD car la diffusion posait également problème.

A quand un documentaire d'un auteur français sur la situation des médias français "verrouillés par les gros groupes industriels ou par l'Etat" par qui serait diffusé disons ... aux Etats-Unis ?        



			
				Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Pour le reste, je ne tiens pas à polémiquer



Pareil.

Mon conseil DVD/VHS "Journal intime" et "Palombella Rossa" de Nani Moretti


----------



## Juste en passant (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ....A quand un documentaire d'un auteur français sur la situation des médias français "verrouillés par les gros groupes idnustriels ou par l'Etat" par qui serait diffusé disons ... aux Etats-Unis ? ....


 

Mouarff !!!!!!

Sais-tu qu'aux Zétazunis, il n'y a pas de cours de géographie avant l'université ?

Sais-tu que l'américain "de base" ne sait pas où se trouve l'Europe ?

Ce que tu demandes relève de la fiction.....


----------



## poildep (2 Novembre 2004)

vous allez arrêter de vous chamailler ?


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

Mossieur le justiciable



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Mossieur le justicier
> 
> 1. je ne me complais pas des tares des médias américains, je m'informe.
> 2. cette info, je la digère et j'essaie de comprendre ce qu'il peut y avoir dérrière.
> 3. je ne suis pas anti americain ou pro qqchose. Ce docu est d'ailleurs pas du tout anti américain, seuls les anti l'interprétront comme cela.



Mon propos ne visait pas cela.




			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> 4.Il n'y a que toi pour te poser la question en des termes tares américaines/tares française et continuer sur ce registre   .



si tu fais allusion à "Mortal Kombat" (le 1 & le 2 faut pas déconner quand même) c'est pour préparer mon cerveau à l'achat de coca-cola je trouves certaines émissions pas assez crétines  



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Ce docu pose une vraie question qui dépasse largement le cadre américain: l'avenir des médias et de la démocratie, même si il reste le "nez dans le guidon" en se focalisant sur fox news. Cette question ressurgit chez nous en ces temps de concentration des pouvoirs au niveau de la presse qui deviens de moins en moins indépendantes des milieux industriels et financier



Je m'étonne de la grande capacité à le souligner dans le cas des Etats-Unis et une plus grande difficulté dans le cas de la France   



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> 5. La palme d'or de Michael Moore a choqué tout le monde? Etais-tu ailleurs au moment du palmarès, parce que ça a fait couler bcp d'encre et beaucoup considèrent que c'est un palmarès uniquement rien de plus.
> J'ai trouvé bcp de points intéressants au film de moore (et en particulier des images d'américains que l'on a pas coutume de voir), et d'autres m'ont choquées, mais il faut le prendre comme ce qu'il est: un film combattant, pas un docu fiable
> J'ai par contre été consterné par les applaudissement nourris de la salle (600 pers...), parce que franchement, ça sent vraiment l'anti americanisme primaire que tu soulevais



Le coté partisan/ mauvaise foi me dérange lorsque c'est ce que l'on veut justement dénoncer  



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> 6. les reportages d'Arte en ce moment sur les US: et ben franchement, certains sentent le réchauffé et la caricature, alors après tout :mouais:



D'accord



			
				yvos a dit:
			
		

> Pour en revenir à Outfoxed, ce n'est bien entendu pas un grand moment de cinéma, mais après tout, ça peut intéresser certains



Je ne le nie pas et n'irait pas le voir : il doit bien avoir une salle parisienne qui diffuse en ce moment le film des Power Rangers et cela Mossieur c'est du Cinéma : des dialogues, des costumes, des interprétations d'une justesse inégalée depuis Sankukai ou X-Or 

Je me dévoile un peu


----------



## iTof (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je me dévoile un peu


c'est pas vrai, t'as moins de cheveux...


----------



## yvos (2 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> si tu fais allusion à "Mortal Kombat" (le 1 & le 2 faut pas déconner quand même) c'est pour préparer mon cerveau à l'achat de coca-cola je troyuves certaines émissions pas assez crétine




"ce que nous vendons à Coca Cola, c'est du temps de cerveau humain disponible"   

(non, non, je ne lis pas télérama   )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (2 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> "ce que nous vendons à Coca Cola, c'est du temps de cerveau humain disponible"
> 
> (non, non, je ne lis pas télérama   )



Je suis même abonné (je crois - j'en suis sûr même - que c'est mon épouse qui a insisté) et je me dis que l'être humain est vraiment plein de contradictions : je vais me rabonner aux inrocks d'ailleurs.

Dans télérama, outres les chroniques de disque 1 an après leur sortie (au moins il n'y a pas de risque d'erreur), j'aime leur objectivité et leur amour de la télévision

En DVD je cherche "Underground" mais ces "marchands" (un cousin de mon épouse rencontrée par hasard à la séance de "La menace fantôme" et avec lequel nous évitons de parler système économique n'a rien trouvé de mieux que de me dire que les "méchants" - son terme était un peu plus couillu - étaient la fédération du commerce) de TF1 sont détenteurs des droits et il parait que le sujet du film n'est pas assez "coca-colesque".


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> ...ce type de programmes n'est pas réalisé en ce qui concerne les "tares" françaises du point de vue politico-informationnel (TF1, M6, FRANCE 2).....







Un site entier leur ai consacré


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> Un site entier leur ai consacré



Merci partenaire de "polémique"       

"Mondovino" de Nossiter me tente bien : une soirée Mondovino, charcuterie, fromage, vin avec modération serait une bonne idée ?

Yvos !!!!


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Merci partenaire de "polémique"
> 
> "Mondovino" de Nossiter me tente bien : une soirée Mondovino, charcuterie, fromage, vin avec modération serait une bonne idée ?
> 
> Yvos !!!!



ouais moi je vais y aller le voir ce mondovino, la bande annonce m'a fait sourire d'abord 
 

je sais, il y aussi des reportages sur Arte qui sont tout aussi intéressants  :rateau:  mais j'adore aller voir la télé au cinéma   

qui sait, demain, vous aurez ptetre une chronique sur Mondovino (faut que je persuade ma copine de pas aller voir le Jeunet, c'est pas gagné   )


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ouais moi je vais y aller le voir ce mondovino, la bande annonce m'a fait sourire d'abord
> 
> 
> je sais, il y aussi des reportages sur Arte qui sont tout aussi intéressants  :rateau:  mais j'adore aller voir la télé au cinéma
> ...



Je plaisante pas sur Mondovino. 20 euros le DVD d'Outfoxed c'est l'arnaque  !  

Le Jeunet c'est adapté de Japrisot quand même.  

Ta copine ne veut pas aller voir des films avec Julia Roberts & Hugh Grant par hasard ? J'ai à la maison une grande romantique


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Je plaisante pas sur Mondovino. 20 euros le DVD d'Outfoxed c'est l'arnaque  !
> 
> Le Jeunet c'est adapté de Japrisot quand même.
> 
> Ta copine ne veut pas aller voir des films avec Julia Roberts & Hugh Grant par hasard ? J'ai à la maison une grande romantique



Japrisot ou pas, c'est du Jeunet: probablement superbe, images flatteuses, gros sentiments. Bref, ça va pleurer dans les chaumières...

Zavez pas entendu la prise de bec au  masque et la plume  entre Kaganski et les autres critiques?...mémorable (faut dire que le serge, il s'était mis à dos tout le monde en disant qu'Amélie Poulain était un film au relents des années 40...)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (3 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Japrisot ou pas, c'est du Jeunet: probablement superbe, images flatteuses, gros sentiments. Bref, ça va pleurer dans les chaumières...
> 
> Zavez pas entendu la prise de bec au  masque et la plume  entre Kaganski et les autres critiques?...mémorable (faut dire que le serge, il s'était mis à dos tout le monde en disant qu'Amélie Poulain était un film au relents des années 40...)



Yvos a quel moment as tu pleuré dans Alien la résurrection ?  

Kaganski, je ne me rappelle plus très bien : il écrit dans Télérama ou dans les Inrockuptibles ?


----------



## yvos (3 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Yvos a quel moment as tu pleuré dans Alien la résurrection ?
> 
> Kaganski, je ne me rappelle plus très bien : il écrit dans Télérama ou dans les Inrockuptibles ?



Dans Alien, je sais plus si j'ai éclaté de rire ou pleuré au moment où il y a accouplement entre ripley et le machin (peut-être me trompe-je   ). Des 4, je trouve que c'est le pire mais cela n'engage que moi   

Kaganski, c'est Libé-Inrocks. Telerama ils avaient adddddddddddooooooooooooooooooooré


----------



## jeanba3000 (3 Novembre 2004)

Alors moi, la nuit dernière je me suis fait une soirée anime sympa à la maison avec mon vidéoprojo qui revenait tout juste de chez le docteur se faire un petit détartrage-vidange-graissage, avec au programme : _Ghost in the shell_ et _Ghost in the shell 2 - Innocence_. Un vrai régal sur 2m40 de large jusqu'à pas d'heure. Bref que du bon. J'ai pas osé enchaîner avec la série télé _Ghost in the shell - Stand alone complex_, mais un de ces quatre...


----------



## Grug (3 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Dans Alien, je sais plus si j'ai éclaté de rire ou pleuré au moment où il y a accouplement entre ripley et le machin (peut-être me trompe-je   ). Des 4, je trouve que c'est le pire mais cela n'engage que moi



oui, moi je trouve le 3 en dessous


----------



## Lio70 (3 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Dans Alien, je sais plus si j'ai éclaté de rire ou pleuré au moment où il y a accouplement entre ripley et le machin (peut-être me trompe-je   ).


Je ne me souviens pas d'une scène d'accouplement entre Ripley et le machin, mais je me souviens qu'à la fin, le machin, dans sa version mutante de couleur blanche, appelle Ripley "Maman". Comme c'était attendrissant 
Et dire qu'elle le tue. La salope! 

Le week-end dernier, j'ai vu "Voyageurs et magiciens" en salle, un film bhoutanais. Sympa mais un peu longuet.


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Novembre 2004)

Oui, j'avais bien aimé ce petit film très sympathique. Belle et simple histoire qui ne m'a pas ennuyé un seul instant, mais bon, je ne suis peut-être pas une référence : je ne m'ennuie pas non plus avec des films bien plus lents et contemplatifs.


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> je ne m'ennuie pas non plus avec des films bien plus lents et contemplatifs.




as-tu vu Gerry? (mon film préféré cette année)


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> as-tu vu Gerry? (mon film préféré cette année)



C'est l'autre gus qui a fait Elephant, n'est ce pas?. Un peu le même sujet que Bowling for Columbine mais avec des acteurs ?


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2004)

Oui, Gus Van Sant a fait Gerry il y 2 ans je crois, mais il n'était pas sorti en salle; je crois que le succès d'Elephant l'a remis en selle


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> Oui, Gus Van Sant a fait Gerry il y 2 ans je crois, mais il n'était pas sorti en salle; je crois que le succès d'Elephant l'a remis en selle



Tu voulais écrire "je crois que ... l'a remis en SALLE" ? 

Ce Plot Outline (un pitch comme dirait thierry ?) n'est pas engaegant : "Two guys named Gerry (Damon and Affleck) are stranded in the desert during a hiking expedition. Improvisation and dehydration follow" (lu ici)

Sinon moi cette année j'ai vu Hellboy & Chroniques de Riddick. C'est dans la catégorie films de cinéma que l'on va voir au cinéma ou bien films de cinéma que l'on peut attendre de voir sur TF1-M6-Canal plus ?


----------



## jeanba3000 (4 Novembre 2004)

Ou qu'on se laissera tenter à 4 ¤ sur cdiscount... J'ai bien aimé ces deux-là dans le genre quand même, un peu détente du cerveau qui reste à la maison, mais le ciné c'est aussi ça.

Pas vu _Gerry_, même pas entendu parler. Ça a du tomber à un moment où je n'allais pas au ciné, ça m'arrive comme ça de louper des pans entiers de programmations.


----------



## yvos (4 Novembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Tu voulais écrire "je crois que ... l'a remis en SALLE" ?
> 
> Ce Plot Outline (un pitch comme dirait thierry ?) n'est pas engaegant : "Two guys named Gerry (Damon and Affleck) are stranded in the desert during a hiking expedition. Improvisation and dehydration follow" (lu ici)
> 
> Sinon moi cette année j'ai vu Hellboy & Chroniques de Riddic. C'est dans la catégorie films de cinéma que l'on va voir au cinéma ou bien films de cinéma que l'on peut attendre de voir sur TF1-M6-Canal plus ?



sur TF1, on a droit à Banzai et la Grande Vadrouille, nan?

alors Hellboy, peut-être en...2046


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (4 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> sur TF1, on a droit à Banzai et la Grande Vadrouille, nan?
> 
> alors Hellboy, peut-être en...2046



Tu as oublié la 7ème compagnie qui est passé cet été  

2046 c'est de ces années 401 dont parlait Kanangski ?


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

ça m'étonne que personne n'ait encore parlé de "Tarnation" de Jonathan Caouette. Film déjanté formé de petits bouts de films Super8 et instantannés récoltés au fil des ans ... le premier film monté entièrement sur Imovie ... 

Je ne l'ai pas vu, j'ai juste vu quelques extraits, je ne sais pas si il sera programmé par ici, mais si oui je foncerai le voir (non pas à cause D'iMovie, mais plutôt parce qu'il a l'air complètement différent ...


----------



## yvos (22 Novembre 2004)

Lorna a dit:
			
		

> ça m'étonne que personne n'ait encore parlé de "Tarnation" de Jonathan Caouette. Film déjanté formé de petits bouts de films Super8 et instantannés récoltés au fil des ans ... le premier film monté entièrement sur Imovie ...
> 
> Je ne l'ai pas vu, j'ai juste vu quelques extraits, je ne sais pas si il sera programmé par ici, mais si oui je foncerai le voir (non pas à cause D'iMovie, mais plutôt parce qu'il a l'air complètement différent ...




ba le problème avec ce film est qu'il est diffusé dans très peu de salles.. (18 salles en France)


----------



## Anonyme (22 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ba le problème avec ce film est qu'il est diffusé dans très peu de salles.. (18 salles en France)



 :hein: effectivement ... ça fait pas beaucoup ... et là donc vraiment aucune chance qu'il passe par ici  :hein:  :mouais:


----------



## dool (22 Novembre 2004)

Bon, j'avoue j'ai pas remonter toutes les pages et ça se trouve je vais faire un "déjà bu" mais tant pis j'assume 

Hier,avec le Captain que vous cherissez tant ici , on s'est maté Ken Park...C'est à dire qu'on avait acheter Bully de Larry Clark un peu par hasard, on a un peu bloquer dessus, et derrière je me suis rappeller de ce film de ce meme realisateur (donc ken park) qui avait eu plein de nominations en même temps que plein d'interdictions ! 
Je vais pas dire que je suis une fan de Clark mais Ken Park est merveilleux a mon sens : ce p***** de réalisateur sais montrer les choses et quoiqu'en disent beaucoup, c'est loin d'être de la pornographie ! Un monde fascinant a découvrir messieurs et dames et m'zelles...
A découvrir aussi les photos de Larry Clark qui sont assez spéciales....
par exemple
ou autre (c'est pas les meilleures mais j'ai pas le temps de chercher plus loin )
...Mais j'aime assez 

Voilà, reste plus qu'à nous trouver Kids qui se fait rare dans nos magasins et on sera aux "anges"


----------



## Lio70 (22 Novembre 2004)

Vu Mondovino ce week-end. Excellent! (hormis le fait que c'est mal cadré)


----------



## Le Gognol (24 Novembre 2004)

'

J'ai vu Tarnation. Le film est impressionnant, mais procure finalement peu d'émotions, malgré la dureté de la réalité "réelle" qui est présentée. Il y a certains moments forts (Couette est impressionnant surtout pendant son enfance), mais surtout le montage est assez bluffant (cumuler autant de choses, les trier et les arranger de cette façon pour en faire un espèce d'énorme clip). Par contre impossible de croire que tout a été fait sous iMovie, il y clairement des choses qui ont été post-produites. Mais on reconnaît bien iMovie par moment. 

'+


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

Le Gognol a dit:
			
		

> '
> 
> J'ai vu Tarnation. Le film est impressionnant, mais procure finalement peu d'émotions, malgré la dureté de la réalité "réelle" qui est présentée. Il y a certains moments forts (Couette est impressionnant surtout pendant son enfance), mais surtout le montage est assez bluffant (cumuler autant de choses, les trier et les arranger de cette façon pour en faire un espèce d'énorme clip). Par contre impossible de croire que tout a été fait sous iMovie, il y clairement des choses qui ont été post-produites. Mais on reconnaît bien iMovie par moment.
> 
> '+



ah ba tiens, j'y suis allé hier soir. pas évident de trouver des salles qui le diffusent, ce film, d'ailleurs. 
je trouve que c'est un "objet" un peu particulier, surtout sur la mise en scène (enchainement constant d'éléments réels, assez clip), mais vraiment fort, très fort. Histoire d'un destin réel, humain, ravagé, d'un individu qui cherche à s'en sortir par tous les moyens. 
Je trouve qu'il y a quand même beaucoup d'émotion, et c'est parfait très violent, voire insupportable (la scène de la maman filmée pendant 3 minutes en train de délirer dans le cadre familier...), mais pas vain, voire peut-être salutaire.

Moi j'ai bien aimé et on en ressort pas indifférent en tout cas


----------



## yvos (25 Novembre 2004)

Lio70 a dit:
			
		

> Vu Mondovino ce week-end. Excellent! (hormis le fait que c'est mal cadré)



argh, ça fait bien mal au crâne, mais il utilise de façon assez géniale sa caméra, toujours l'oeil sur un détail qui donne un sens, une note particulière à un discours ou une scène.

(enfin, deux efferalgan, c'est pas de trop   )


----------



## Le Gognol (25 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> je trouve que c'est un "objet" un peu particulier, surtout sur la mise en scène (enchainement constant d'éléments réels, assez clip), mais vraiment fort, très fort. Histoire d'un destin réel, humain, ravagé, d'un individu qui cherche à s'en sortir par tous les moyens.
> Je trouve qu'il y a quand même beaucoup d'émotion, et c'est parfait très violent, voire insupportable (la scène de la maman filmée pendant 3 minutes en train de délirer dans le cadre familier...), mais pas vain, voire peut-être salutaire.


C'est clair que ce qui se passe et qui est filmé de façon très directe est extrêmement fort et rude, mais je me suis peut être trop focalisé sur la forme choisie, le côté "clip", ce qui a atténué l'impact sur moi...

'+


----------



## Lio70 (26 Novembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> argh, ça fait bien mal au crâne, mais il utilise de façon assez géniale sa caméra, toujours l'oeil sur un détail qui donne un sens, une note particulière à un discours ou une scène.


Oui, par exemple, il y a un plan où il interviewe je ne sais plus quel intervenant, et l'image est floue car la mise au point est faite sur l'arrière-plan pour montrer un vieil homme qui descend péniblement une échelle. Délicieux! Mais ma critique portait sur des plans où il n'y a vraiment rien sauf le sujet principal, sans que celui-ci présente de particularité à montrer, et le cadrage maladroit ne peut donc être justifié.


----------



## molgow (27 Novembre 2004)

J'ai vu Le Secret des Poignards Volants (_House of Flying Daggers_ en anglais) hier soir. Je vous le conseille vraiment, le film est excellent, les décors sont sublimes, les combats impressionnants, l'atmosphère irréelle. Mais si vous allez le voir, choississez de préférence la version originale (chinoise) sous-titrée. Je l'ai malheureusement vu en français, et ça enlève un peu de son charme, surtout lorsque l'héroine chante.


----------



## Le Gognol (28 Novembre 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Mais si vous allez le voir, choississez de préférence la version originale (chinoise) sous-titrée.



Précision inutile, il faut toujours voir les films en VO si on a la possibilité. 

'+


----------



## jeanba3000 (1 Décembre 2004)

Ce soir j'ai vu en avant première _Hauru no Ugoku Shiro_ (_Le château ambulant_ en furansujin), le nouveau film de Miyazaki, en présence du Maître, et y a pas à tortiller, c'est encore un chef d'½uvre qui repousse plus loin les bornes de l'animation, à la fois en terme de technique que scénaristiquement. C'est d'une liberté incroyable. D'une certaine manière on n'est pas dépaysé, on retrouve tous les thèmes chers à Miyazaki, c'est un peu comme s'il recommençait à chaque fois le même film, mais à chaque fois en le renouvellant totalement, en repartant d'une page blanche, et en allant beaucoup plus loin et avec une maestria sans commune mesure avec ce qu'il a fait précédemment. Comme à chaque fois je resors de la salle chargé à bloc "d'ondes positives". Un film de Miyazaki c'est vraiment une bouffée de bonheur, même quand le ton ou la situation sont graves, et ça devrait même être remboursé par la sécu tellement on se sent bien en sortant d'une telle projection  . 

Miyazaki s'est bien sûr fait ovationner avant même la projection (toute la salle, quasiment que des professionnels, debout à l'aplaudir pour l'accueillir), je ne vous dit pas l'explosion à la fin du film ! 

Je n'ai qu'une hâte, c'est d'être en janvier pour retourner le voir quelques fois...


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2004)

J'ai eu des horaires qui me permettait moins d'allé au cinéma. Heureusement un très bon ami m'a envoyé pour la St-Nicolas, un DVD merveilleux.   

"L'important c'est d'aimer" film de Andrzej Zulawski avec une Romy Schneider sublime, boulversante. Fabio Testi et Jacques Dutronc comme je ne l'avais jamais vu. 







Je crois que Romy Schneider est mon actrice préférée. Elle est très très belle dans ce film même si rien n'y est fait pour la rendre belle. 

J'ai beaucoup de film plus ancien à découvrir, c'est vraiment des moments de pures bonheurs.


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir j'ai vu en avant première _Hauru no Ugoku Shiro_ (_Le château ambulant_ en furansujin), le nouveau film de Miyazaki, en présence du Maître, et y a pas à tortiller, c'est encore un chef d'½uvre qui repousse plus loin les bornes de l'animation, à la fois en terme de technique que scénaristiquement. C'est d'une liberté incroyable. D'une certaine manière on n'est pas dépaysé, on retrouve tous les thèmes chers à Miyazaki, c'est un peu comme s'il recommençait à chaque fois le même film, mais à chaque fois en le renouvellant totalement, en repartant d'une page blanche, et en allant beaucoup plus loin et avec une maestria sans commune mesure avec ce qu'il a fait précédemment. Comme à chaque fois je resors de la salle chargé à bloc "d'ondes positives". Un film de Miyazaki c'est vraiment une bouffée de bonheur, même quand le ton ou la situation sont graves, et ça devrait même être remboursé par la sécu tellement on se sent bien en sortant d'une telle projection  .
> 
> Miyazaki s'est bien sûr fait ovationner avant même la projection (toute la salle, quasiment que des professionnels, debout à l'aplaudir pour l'accueillir), je ne vous dit pas l'explosion à la fin du film !
> 
> Je n'ai qu'une hâte, c'est d'être en janvier pour retourner le voir quelques fois...



j'en salive d'avance  :love:


----------



## Foguenne (11 Décembre 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> j'en salive d'avance  :love:


 Moi aussi mais il faudra attendre ici. Pas d'avant première.


----------



## macinside (11 Décembre 2004)

la belgique sera servi en 2005 (source : http://www.nausicaa.net/miyazaki/howl/faq.html#release )


----------



## Anonyme (11 Décembre 2004)

*Choses promises choses dues LeSqual !*






*LOVE*​



​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> J'ai eu des horaires qui me permettait moins d'allé au cinéma. Heureusement un très bon ami m'a envoyé pour la St-Nicolas, un DVD merveilleux.
> 
> "L'important c'est d'aimer" film de Andrzej Zulawski avec une Romy Schneider sublime, boulversante. Fabio Testi et Jacques Dutronc comme je ne l'avais jamais vu.
> 
> ...



De loin, le meilleur Zulawski. Klaus kinski fugace mais géant...


----------



## FANREM (13 Décembre 2004)

J'ai vu dans la semaine 2 (excellents) films en dvd 

La jeune fille a la perle
Lost in translation

Pour le premier, parce que j'aime tout particulierement Wermeer (j'etais allé voir l'expo a la Haye)
et pour le second parce que j'avais vu sur Canal Virgin Suicides, et que je m'etais dit que pour un premier film, c'était particulièrement inventif et bien filmé

J'ai adoré les deux et Scarlett Johansson qui joue dans les deux est craquante a souhait   :love:


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> Lost in translation
> 
> J'ai adoré les deux et Scarlett Johansson qui joue dans les deux est craquante a souhait   :love:


 
 :love::love::rose:


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> De loin, le meilleur Zulawski. Klaus kinski fugace mais géant...



Je ne connaissais pas trop cet acteur mais c'est vrai qu'il est excellent dans ce film.


----------



## Foguenne (13 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu dans la semaine 2 (excellents) films en dvd
> 
> La jeune fille a la perle
> Lost in translation
> ...



Soffia Coppola est jeune réalisatrice qui promet. J'ai adoré ces deux premiers films. On ne sort pas intact de "Virgin Suicides"


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Décembre 2004)

FANREM a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu dans la semaine 2 (excellents) films en dvd
> 
> La jeune fille a la perle
> Lost in translation
> ...



Lost  in Scarlett Johnasson  :love:


----------



## yvos (13 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> Lost in Scarlett Johnasson :love:


ah non, Pitch, j'étais le premier   ...

sinon, ça va? 

ah ouais, tiens, dans le rayon coup de pompe filmique, je me suis "pantalonné" ce week end pour aller voir 36 quai des orfèvres (argh...), et ben perso, j'ai trouvé cela mauvais, mauvais, mauvais... Encore perdu deux heures, tiens.


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (13 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah non, Pitch, j'étais le premier   ...
> 
> sinon, ça va?
> 
> ah ouais, tiens, dans le rayon coup de pompe filmique, je me suis "pantalonné" ce week end pour aller voir 36 quai des orfèvres (argh...), et ben perso, j'ai trouvé cela mauvais, mauvais, mauvais... Encore perdu deux heures, tiens.



ça boume 

moi j'ai acheté le dernier prix du quai des orfèvres


----------



## Lio70 (14 Décembre 2004)

"House of Flying Daggers", un film chinois, vu dimanche après-midi en salle. Excellent!


----------



## Juste en passant (14 Décembre 2004)

....car cela m'a permis de voir un film que j'avais "loupé" lors de sa sortie :





​ 

   Superbe.


----------



## PoorMonsteR (14 Décembre 2004)

ça peut paraître gnangnan, mais j'adoooooooore Halle Berry


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Décembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> ....car cela m'a permis de voir un film que j'avais "loupé" lors de sa sortie :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bon ça fait guère avancer le schmilblik, mais j'avais été extrêmement déçu par ce film:
- Les voix travaillées par ordinateur ne valaient pas celles d'un vrai contre-ténor (à défaut de castra).
- L'histoire... mbof...
- Et en particulier le ponpon: le "bon je peux pas terminer, je te laisse avec mon... flûte c'est son frère ou son meilleur pote?".
Bref, je l'ai vite oublié.
En matière de films avec de beaux chants et des costumes du XVIIIème, le Don Giovanni de Losey a largement ma préférence.

A.


----------



## Adrienhb (14 Décembre 2004)

Vous avez déjà du en parler, mais le dernier Pixar est vraiment génial: réalisation époustouflante! Histoire qui tient la route! Plein d'humour (bien plus que Némo par exemple)!  L'ambiance James Bond de la grande époque est très sympa! Bref, du tout bon!
Un seul regret: Y a rien à la fin du générique!!! On veut les faux rushs! On veut les faux rushs! On veut les faux rushs!

A.

ps:
Vous croyez que le clin d'½il à la menace fantome est voulue?

pps:
Aucun rapport, mais Monvo vino, dans un tout autre genre, comme il a été dit, est tooop!


----------



## jeanba3000 (15 Décembre 2004)

Oui, _The incredibles_ est LE film poilant du moment, les classiques revisités tout en finesse, un humour bien dosé, un excellent moment de détente.

Sinon je viens de me faire une soirée paire de claques, tout d'abord avec, enfin, _Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind_ de Michel Gondry, et il faut bien l'avouer, ce type est très très fort, a une imagination plutôt fertile et assez tordue, un grand réalisateur comme j'aime. La seconde claque est plutôt un coup de marteau piqueur dans la tronche : _Tarnation_ de Jonathan Caouette, ovni hallucinant, très dur et formellement hors du commun. Très talentueux et surtout très dérangeant. On ne sort pas indemne de cette projection.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Décembre 2004)

...Pour JP Jeunet
Merci, petit Montmartrois confit, pour le personnage du Corse lâche et méprisable du "Long Dimanche de fiançailles".
Dans le bouquin de départ, c'est un marseillais d'origine italienne (Ce qui plairait déjà à mes potes Phocéens), mais il a fallu le transformer en Corse pour les besoins du film... C'est tellement plus "mode" depuis quelques temps... Je ne pensais pas qu'un mec dont je suis fan depuis les débuts 80 puisse être aussi mauvais tout à coup.
Dans le prochain film il nous fait quoi?
Un arabe voleur de mobylettes?...
Un usurier juif ruinant de pauvres français?...
... non, bien sûr. C'est plus risqué au niveau levée de boucliers médiatiques et juridiques.
L'alibi cité par ce Parisien à burnes roses, est que ce choix est motivé par son amour de l'ile (sic) et son désir d'y tourner des scènes... Et pourquoi pas montrer des belges très cons pour le simple plaisir de tourner en Belgique (Sorry les Belges  )

... et merde! traîtez moi de ce que vous voulez, je m'en fous. Entre la Corsophobie classique et la Corsophilie baveuse des truffes du showbiz à villas côtières... Je fatigue.


----------



## jeanba3000 (16 Décembre 2004)

Je ne savais pas que le Corse était "mode" en ce moment. Je ne savais pas non plus que le "Corse lâche et méprisable" faisait partie du panthéon des blagues nazes au même titre que les Belges idiots, les Suisse lents, les Écossais avares et les Français affublés entre autres d'un complexe de supériorité. Pourtant je suis comme tout le monde passé par pas mal de cours de récré et j'ai même déjà entendu des extraits de ce qui sert de fond de commerce de Guy Montagné, c'est dire.

Je n'ai pas (encore) vu le film, mais visiblement il fallait un personnage lâche, et forcément il est de quelque part. Ça t'agace qu'il soit Corse parce que tu l'es aussi, mais aurais-tu réagi de la même manière s'il avait été Bordelais ou Lillois ? Permet moi d'en douter. Bref je me demande si tu n'as pas une sensibilité exacerbée et mal placée, comme un peu trop de monde en ce moment sur notre planette, et qui te fait faire des procès d'intention à tout va. Tu devrais mettre un peu plus de glaçons dans ton Casanis 

Sinon pour en revenir au cinéma, j'ai vu ce soir _La demoiselle d'honneur_. Ça ne casse pas la barraque mais ça se laisse voir. Le scénar est néanmoins assez prévisible, certains comédiens de second rôle sont assez moyens, contrairement aux trois rôles principaux qui sont très bons : Aurore Clément est très bien, Benoit Magimel très juste aussi, et Laura Smet que je découvre dans ce film, plutôt pas mal avec un certain charme, pas désagréable du tout la demoiselle.


----------



## Le Gognol (16 Décembre 2004)

'
En tout cas si le forum explose, on saura d'où ça vient... :rateau: 

'+


----------



## Pitch/fork/work (16 Décembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Je ne savais pas que le Corse était "mode" en ce moment. Je ne savais pas non plus que le "Corse lâche et méprisable" faisait partie du panthéon des blagues nazes au même titre que les Belges idiots, les Suisse lents, les Écossais avares et les Français affublés entre autres d'un complexe de supériorité. Pourtant je suis comme tout le monde passé par pas mal de cours de récré et j'ai même déjà entendu des extraits de ce qui sert de fond de commerce de Guy Montagné, c'est dire.
> 
> Je n'ai pas (encore) vu le film, mais visiblement il fallait un personnage lâche, et forcément il est de quelque part. Ça t'agace qu'il soit Corse parce que tu l'es aussi, mais aurais-tu réagi de la même manière s'il avait été Bordelais ou Lillois ? Permet moi d'en douter. Bref je me demande si tu n'as pas une sensibilité exacerbée et mal placée, comme un peu trop de monde en ce moment sur notre planette, et qui te fait faire des procès d'intention à tout va. Tu devrais mettre un peu plus de glaçons dans ton Casanis
> 
> Sinon pour en revenir au cinéma, j'ai vu ce soir _La demoiselle d'honneur_. Ça ne casse pas la barraque mais ça se laisse voir. Le scénar est néanmoins assez prévisible, certains comédiens de second rôle sont assez moyens, contrairement aux trois rôles principaux qui sont très bons : Aurore Clément est très bien, Benoit Magimel très juste aussi, et Laura Smet que je découvre dans ce film, plutôt pas mal avec un certain charme, pas désagréable du tout la demoiselle.



En tant que représentant de la classe des marseillais d'origine italienne (  ), une petite précision : Sébastien Japrisot (je vous conseille "Compartiments tueurs") est l'anagramme de Jean-Baptiste Rossi qui est né dans la cité phocéenne en 1931 dans une famille d'immigrés napolitains. Ceci explique le personnage du marseillais d'origine italienne. Comme le souligne Patochman (  ) quel est l'intérêt de modifier ce personnage en un corse par rapport à l'intrigue ou au contexte : a priori RIEN. D'où sa réaction.


----------



## yvos (16 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ...Pour JP Jeunet
> Merci, petit Montmartrois confit, pour le personnage du Corse lâche et méprisable du "Long Dimanche de fiançailles".
> Dans le bouquin de départ, c'est un marseillais d'origine italienne (Ce qui plairait déjà à mes potes Phocéens), mais il a fallu le transformer en Corse pour les besoins du film... C'est tellement plus "mode" depuis quelques temps... Je ne pensais pas qu'un mec dont je suis fan depuis les débuts 80 puisse être aussi mauvais tout à coup.
> Dans le prochain film il nous fait quoi?
> ...


Tout à fait d'accord avec toi   et JP Jeunet est coutumier du fait: 
enfermer ses personnages dans des caricatures vivantes auxquelles le public souscrit, avec plein de bons sentiments.
Le succès d'Amélie Poulain est basé la dessus, et celui d'un Long dimanche de fiançailles encore plus. Autant j'avais Amélie Poulain, autant son dernier film, franchement, c'est zéro et l'émotion est même plus faible que dans le bouquin, extra.
Mais ça fait pleurer dans les chaumières alors on adore. Ou alors ça rappelle les vieux bouquins pour enfants aux couleurs criardes avec des personnages de contes.

Sur l'arabe et le juif, c'est marrant, parce que ça me rappelle la polémique Inrock/Libé- reste du monde sur l'aspect pétainiste d'Amélie Poulain...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Et pourquoi pas montrer des belges très cons pour le simple plaisir de tourner en Belgique (Sorry les Belges  )


    ... qu'ils viennent ! on a l'habitude !!!!!!!!!!   
Si on avait du exploser tous les gars qui se sont foutus ou se foutent des belges ... ben il ne resterait plus que les belges !!!   Arf !!!
Nous, on est blindés ... on a Poelvoorde !!! :love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2004)

et puis ... "belges" et "très cons" , c'est un pléonasme !!!!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2004)

Je n'ai pas (encore) vu le film, mais visiblement il fallait un personnage lâche, et forcément il est de quelque part. Ça t'agace qu'il soit Corse parce que tu l'es aussi, mais aurais-tu réagi de la même manière s'il avait été Bordelais ou Lillois ? Permet moi d'en douter.  

Tu te foures le doigt dans kl'oeil jusqu'au coude.... J'aurais eu la même réaction.
Je déteste ce genre de clichés... Quelle que soit la catégorie qu'ils touchent!!!!
Le Casa... C'est aussi un cliché!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2004)

Pitchfork a dit:
			
		

> En tant que représentant de la classe des marseillais d'origine italienne ( ), une petite précision : Sébastien Japrisot (je vous conseille "Compartiments tueurs") est l'anagramme de Jean-Baptiste Rossi qui est né dans la cité phocéenne en 1931 dans une famille d'immigrés napolitains. Ceci explique le personnage du marseillais d'origine italienne. Comme le souligne Patochman (  ) quel est l'intérêt de modifier ce personnage en un corse par rapport à l'intrigue ou au contexte : a priori RIEN. D'où sa réaction.


Merci. tu as bien compris mon propos et l'origine de ma réaction. Ca fait tout de même plaisir.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Merci. tu as bien compris mon propos et l'origine de ma réaction. Ca fait tout de même plaisir.


   N'empêche ! certains sont plus "sensibles" que d'autres ... maintes fois, j'ai pu constater que dans des réunions ou des soirées assez arrosées, quand on commençait les blagues belges, suisses, françaises, juives, canadiennes qui faisaient s'esclaffer tout le monde ça dérapait toujours (j'allais dire : "ça se corsait") quand on abordait les blagues corses ou bretonnes !!!!!   
J'en ai encore eu le cas la semaine dernière ou j'ai failli me fâcher avec un ami corse parce que  je lui avais envoyé un mail assez décapant mais tout-à-fait innocent...!!! :love:


----------



## Nephou (16 Décembre 2004)

oulà zebig, on a un problème d'adhérence... je sens poindre la rupture de NKK 



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu te foures le doigt dans kl'oeil jusqu'au coude.... J'aurais eu la même réaction.
> Je déteste ce genre de clichés... Quelle que soit la catégorie qu'ils touchent!!!!
> Le Casa... C'est aussi un cliché!



y'a pas photos : faut laisser tomber les clichés ; alors comme qui dirait "laisse, ça vaut pas la cartouche"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Décembre 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> N'empêche ! certains sont plus "sensibles" que d'autres ... maintes fois, j'ai pu constater que dans des réunions ou des soirées assez arrosées, quand on commençait les blagues belges, suisses, françaises, juives, canadiennes qui faisaient s'esclaffer tout le monde ça dérapait toujours (j'allais dire : "ça se corsait") quand on abordait les blagues corses ou bretonnes !!!!!
> J'en ai encore eu le cas la semaine dernière ou j'ai failli me fâcher avec un ami corse parce que je lui avais envoyé un mail assez décapant mais tout-à-fait innocent...!!! :love:


C'est surtout le côté répétitif de certains trucs qui est usant. Les insulaires en général comprennent..


----------



## jeanba3000 (17 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Tu te foures le doigt dans kl'oeil jusqu'au coude.... J'aurais eu la même réaction.



Ah donc ce qui te dérange, ce sont les personnages lâches et méprisables, et les "clichés", du moins du moment qu'ils te paraissent négatifs. Manque de bol le cinéma en est bourré, de clichés et de stéréotypes, y compris négatifs. Peut-être qu'on devrait alors enlever tout stéréotype désagréable dans les films, il n'y aurait que des gens bien, intelligents, forts, courageux, admirables, bref beaux physiquement comme psychologiquement... Ce qui en soit est encore un cliché. En plus, qu'est-ce qu'on s'emmerderait ! Dernière solution, radicale : tu ne vas plus au cinéma, et par extension tu ne lis plus de romans, tu revends ta télé et ta radio, et tu évites tout ce qui te confronterait à l'imagination, donc plus de fréquentation du genre humain non plus.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> C'est surtout le côté répétitif de certains trucs qui est usant. Les insulaires en général comprennent..



Tu crois quand t'en que belge on ne connaît pas le côté répétitif des "allez une fois" "blague belge"...
C'est tellement répétitif que cela forge très tôt notre caractère caractérisé par l'autodérision.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu crois quand t'en que belge on ne connaît pas le côté répétitif des "allez une fois" "blague belge"...
> C'est tellement répétitif que cela forge très tôt notre caractère caractérisé par l'autodérision.


... Justement, je méprise la médiocrité de ces blagues... Et l'humour "Grosses têtes" du beauf moyen.
Et L'auto dérision ; merci... On pratique aussi.


----------



## Foguenne (17 Décembre 2004)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Justement, je méprise la médiocrité de ces blagues...



Et moi je m'en balance. Elle ne me gène pas, ne me vexe pas, ne me touche pas. 
Bon, on reparle cinéma.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Et moi je m'en balance. Elle ne me gène pas, ne me vexe pas, ne me touche pas.
> Bon, on reparle cinéma.


M'ouais, ... Y'a qu'à dire comme ça...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Décembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Dernière solution, radicale : tu ne vas plus au cinéma, et par extension tu ne lis plus de romans, tu revends ta télé et ta radio, et tu évites tout ce qui te confronterait à l'imagination, donc plus de fréquentation du genre humain non plus.



Cette dernière solution est de nos jour impossible à réaliser ( quoi que peut être le suicide, mais vas savoir si
tu ne te retrouves pas avec tous les autres morts, dans ce cas ceux qui sont encore vivants sont sûrement
moins pénibles et surtout moins nombreux pour l'instant ) sur terre l'humain ne peut plus échapper à l'humain 
( j'ai déjà essayé   ) l'humain est son propre envahisseur, pour le meilleur et pour le pire, comme au cinéma...

David Vincent   :hosto:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

ça roule et c'est parti! 

Je suis allé voir Ocean's 12 hier, je ne peux pas encore vous dire si c'est mieux ou moins bien que le 11 mais en tout cas ça m'a plu.


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (17 Décembre 2004)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> ça roule et c'est parti!
> 
> Je suis allé voir Ocean's 12 hier, je ne peux pas encore vous dire si c'est mieux ou moins bien que le 11 mais en tout cas ça m'a plu.



ok, il faudra que j'essaye les deux, mais que c'est il passé dans les dix premiers épisodes


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Décembre 2004)

KIDBOOJIBOY a dit:
			
		

> ok, il faudra que j'essaye les deux, mais que c'est t'il passé dans les dix premiers épisodes


----------



## Foguenne (18 Décembre 2004)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Oui, _The incredibles_ est LE film poilant du moment, les classiques revisités tout en finesse, un humour bien dosé, un excellent moment de détente.



Nous venons d'allé le voir, c'est génial. Nous avons bien aimé également "Saute mouton", le petit dessin animé projeté juste avant. 
Il y avait des petits dans la salle, The Incredibles vise un public moins petits petits que Némo mais bon, ils semblaient passé un agréablement moment malgré tout.


----------



## jeanba3000 (19 Décembre 2004)

J'ai vu hier soir _Le secret des poignards volants_ (_House of the flying daggers_, pas terrible comme traduction en french, _Le clan des dagues volantes_ aurait été plus exact, mais bon, les apprentis-sorciers du marketing ont encore frappé...). Très beau comme on l'attend, superlatif extraordinaire dans la dimension fantastique (que j'adore dans le cinéma chinois, ils osent vraiment y aller à fond ! ), surtout dans les combats, dans la dextérité ahurissante des personnages et le délire des dagues justement, acteurs superbes, Zhang  Ziyi toujours aussi impressionnante, notamment au début dans ses prestations de danse, magnifique, bien que je l'ai préférée dans _2046_ même si ça n'est pas vraiment comparable. Des longueurs cependant, et pourtant je suis plutôt amateur de la lenteur ou de la longueur dans le cinéma asiatique. Au final, ça ne m'a pas autant impressionné que _Hero_ mais j'ai passé un très bon moment.


----------



## Juste en passant (20 Décembre 2004)

_Saraband_

 J'ai trouvé ce film très pessimiste. Il s'agit d'une sorte de testament. Cela m'a beaucoup intéressé...

 Autant vous prévenir de suite, c'est du Bergman, c'est-à-dire que l'action (?) se passe entre 2 pièces, et ce maître suédois sait filmer les gros plans comme personne.


----------



## Foguenne (21 Décembre 2004)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ah ouais, tiens, dans le rayon coup de pompe filmique, je me suis "pantalonné" ce week end pour aller voir 36 quai des orfèvres (argh...), et ben perso, j'ai trouvé cela mauvais, mauvais, mauvais... Encore perdu deux heures, tiens.



Je l'ai vu ce w-e et j'ai bien aimé.

Bon, je suis amateur de polar, ça doit aidé. 
Depardieu, étonnamment sobre, assez bon dans ce film. Auteuil, vraiment bien. J'ai vraiment été pris par ce film assez lent qui renoue enfin avec les polars "à la française" que j'ai toujours adoré.

(je passerais sous silence, "Bridget Jones: l'âge de raison" que j'ai été voir aujourd'hui pour faire plaisir qui est totalement pitoyable.   j'avais assez aimé le premier. )


----------



## yvos (21 Décembre 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> "Bridget Jones: l'âge de raison" que j'ai été voir aujourd'hui pour faire plaisir


ouais ouais ouais


----------



## jeanba3000 (21 Décembre 2004)

Deux derniers films : 

_She hate me_ de Spike Lee, truculent, excellent et drôle. Ce réalisateur est vraiment brillant !

_Blade Trinity_ de je-ne-sais-qui-et-je-ne-veux-pas-le-savoir, une grosse grosse daube bien naze, un Z de chez Z même pas drôle. À jeter dans la même poubelle que _Catwoman_. Wesley Snipes est aussi expressif qu'un menhir, les autres personnages sont ridicules, et le méchant fait peine à voir. Aucune imagination dans ce navet, un collage minable de trucs déjà vu et très mal assemblés. Le méchant dans sa forme primitive est un mélange approximatif de _Predator_, d'un vague air dans le visage du démon de _Legend_ de Ridley Scott (n'est pas Tim Curry qui veut), et de M (oui, Mathieu Chedid) pour la coiffure...

Aujourd'hui je me rattrape avec le sublime _Innocence - Ghost in the shell 2_ de Mamoru Oshii, déjà vu en divx mais je ne résiste pas au plaisir d'y retourner !


----------



## Malkovitch (23 Janvier 2005)

jeanba3000 a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir j'ai vu en avant première _Hauru no Ugoku Shiro_ (_Le château ambulant_ en furansujin), le nouveau film de Miyazaki, en présence du Maître, et y a pas à tortiller, c'est encore un chef d'½uvre qui repousse plus loin les bornes de l'animation, à la fois en terme de technique que scénaristiquement. C'est d'une liberté incroyable. D'une certaine manière on n'est pas dépaysé, on retrouve tous les thèmes chers à Miyazaki, c'est un peu comme s'il recommençait à chaque fois le même film, mais à chaque fois en le renouvellant totalement, en repartant d'une page blanche, et en allant beaucoup plus loin et avec une maestria sans commune mesure avec ce qu'il a fait précédemment. Comme à chaque fois je resors de la salle chargé à bloc "d'ondes positives". Un film de Miyazaki c'est vraiment une bouffée de bonheur, même quand le ton ou la situation sont graves, et ça devrait même être remboursé par la sécu tellement on se sent bien en sortant d'une telle projection  .
> 
> Miyazaki s'est bien sûr fait ovationner avant même la projection (toute la salle, quasiment que des professionnels, debout à l'aplaudir pour l'accueillir), je ne vous dit pas l'explosion à la fin du film !
> 
> Je n'ai qu'une hâte, c'est d'être en janvier pour retourner le voir quelques fois...



:sleep:  Et pourtant je suis un grand fan de Miyasaki. Déjà vu (effectivement il refait le même film). heu poussé scénaristiquement moi j'ai pensé au contraire que Miyasaki devenait gâteux, et pourtant j'étais de bonne humeur. Les personnage ne sont pour la moitié pas crédibles du tout et pas très intéressants (la sorcière des landes est heu coupé en plein élan, le heros bof et encore il s'en sort pas trop mal (la cape et les tours de magie) comparée à l'héroine principale qui est on ne peut plus niaise sous toutes ses formes (moins en vielle et encore). Le message du film bien, encore une déclinaison sur la-guerre-c'est-vilain-plantons-des-arbres-ma-cabane-avec-ma-fermière-c'est-mieux qui a fini par me lasser. Pour moi le moins bon de Miyasaki, même si cela reste poésie et cousu-main encore agréable à l'oeil.  Niais (plus que d'habitude) mais agréable, comme tout bon dessin-animé finalement.


----------



## Gabi (23 Janvier 2005)

Moi aussi je suis déçu par "Le château ambulant" : bien sûr, c'était un vrai moment de bonheur, mais ça manque de profondeur : les personnages, l'histoire, le monde ne sont qu'esquissés.
Et puis, ça manque sérieusement de rythme, la narration est un peu embrouillée...
Il y a plein d'élements qui auraient pû donner un film passionnant, mais j'avais une impression d'inachevé : effectivement, la sorciére des landes a un charisme, de la prestance : on aurait aimé en connaître plus sur sa personnalité, son histoire : de même pour tout les autres personnages.
Et puis aussi un sentiment nouveau : la miévrerie ; autant même "Kiki, la petite sorciére" m'avait paru suportable, autant là, ça m'énervait par moment....
Reste les dessins magnifiques, une BO de Joe Hisaishi agréable (mais bien loin de Mononoke !), et des personnages tout d emême attachants.
Oui, on retrouve encore les même thèmes que dans tout les films de Miazaki : mais est-ce un mal ? Franchement, je ne m'en lasserai qu'une fois que son mesage sera entendu, et je pense que ce genre de message est important aujourd'hui ; problème : le manque de profondeur du film empêche ce message d'être crédible comme dans Mononoke.
Bref, une impression de déclin : moins profond que Mononoke, moins captivant que Chihiro, trop miévre, pas assez original... Ca reste une oeuvre agréable, mais je commence à craindre que Miazaki n'atteigne plus jamais le niveau de Mononoke...


----------



## yvos (10 Mars 2005)

j'exhume ce thread pour parler du Cauchemar de Darwin, docu absolument terrifiant sur l'exploitation de la perche du Nil en Tanzanie...ce n'est qu'un pretexte pour rappeler que des choses immondes continuent tranquillement à prospérer un peu partout.

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=58435.html


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> j'exhume ce thread pour parler du Cauchemar de Darwin, docu absolument terrifiant sur l'exploitation de la perche du Nil en Tanzanie...ce n'est qu'un pretexte pour rappeler que des choses immondes continuent tranquillement à prospérer un peu partout.


 
Tout va pour le mieux dans le malheur du monde ....
De ce que j'ai lu, j'ai "presque peur" d'aller regarder ce documentaire ....  

Je m'en vais écouter "dirty white race" des THUGS pour la peine ...


----------



## yvos (10 Mars 2005)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Je m'en vais écouter "dirty white race" des THUGS pour la peine ...


 
c'est plutôt "on strike", aujourd'hui


----------



## KARL40 (10 Mars 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> c'est plutôt "on strike", aujourd'hui


 
suis-je bête !!!  :love:


----------



## ederntal (11 Mars 2005)

En tout cas il y a une enorme pub pour les ancien ecran Apple dans Brice de Nice


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mars 2005)

J'ai vu Million Dollar Baby,un pur chef d'oeuvre...d'une sobriété qui touche à l'épure,une lumière magnifique,Eastwood remarquable,son plus beau rôle.
Son plus beau film (avec Bird et Unforgiven) qui mérite amplement son oscar...
Aussi pour la découverte d'une jeune actrice prodigieuse Hilary Swank ,qui elle aussi mérite son Oscar...
A voir en VO bien sur,pour la voix rauque d'Eastwood et celle de Morgan Freeman aussi...
qui l'a vu?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Mars 2005)

Pas moi


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu Million Dollar Baby,un pur chef d'oeuvre...



Il existe déjà un sujet pour débattre des coups de c½ur cinématographiques.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mars 2005)

oups, je savais pas ,je vais m'y rendre de ce pas ,barman Foguenne ,SVP, fermez ce post,que j'ai ouvert pour rien hips !


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2005)

Tiens, je vais me faire une petite fusion, moi.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (26 Mars 2005)

ok on a fusionné!
alors qui a aimé ce film ?
pour moi Clint est au sommet ,vraiment ...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> pour moi Clint est au sommet ,vraiment ...



Euh... Je ne voudrais pas passer pour le gros lourd de service, mais pour les sommets, on a aussi un sujet...


----------



## rezba (26 Mars 2005)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Je ne voudrais pas passer pour le gros lourd de service, mais pour les sommets, on a aussi un sujet...



Rhââ, qu'il est lourd !


----------



## AuGie (4 Avril 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu Million Dollar Baby,un pur chef d'oeuvre...d'une sobriété qui touche à l'épure,une lumière magnifique,Eastwood remarquable,son plus beau rôle.
> Son plus beau film (avec Bird et Unforgiven) qui mérite amplement son oscar...
> Aussi pour la découverte d'une jeune actrice prodigieuse Hilary Swank ,qui elle aussi mérite son Oscar...
> A voir en VO bien sur,pour la voix rauque d'Eastwood et celle de Morgan Freeman aussi...
> qui l'a vu?



Je l'ai vu ce Samedi, jamais un film ne m'a fait ça, c'est une pur merveille, c'est indescriptible, je suis assez cinéphile mais là, il se passe quelque chose, je ne sais pas vraiment pourquoi et ne cherche pas à le savoir. Merci Mr Eastwood


----------



## mado (20 Novembre 2005)

Vous avez vu Match point, vous avez aimé, expliquez moi pourquoi ?


----------



## Foguenne (20 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu Match point, vous avez aimé, expliquez moi pourquoi ?



Oui et j'ai ADORE.  

En 1° pour Scarlett Johanson.  ( je l'avais également trouvé sublime dans "Lost In Translation")
Jonathan Rhys Meyers (le prof de tennis) et Chloe Hewett (l'anglaise) sont très bon également.
En 2° parce que ça parle avec finesse et sans tomber dans l'essai trop lourd de chance, d'ironie, de paradoxe. 
J'aime le ton, l'humour noire, la critique social.
Le moment de la bague qui tombe d'un côté et pas de l'autre et les conséquences que ça engendre, c'est assez géniale.


Bref le meilleur Allen depuis un moment, le meilleur film, avec "A history of violence" depuis un moment.


----------



## mado (20 Novembre 2005)

Mouais, j'ai pas été convaincue par la finesse à laquelle tu fais allusion. Tout est tellement convenu, le scénario, les personnages, la mise en scène. Même si je percois bien l'idée de la fable sociale. 

Effectivement seule la bague arrive à me surprendre un peu et faire de moi autre chose qu'une spectatrice passive dans ce film. Pour le reste, je reste perplexe.


Ah sinon c'est sûr Scarlett.. :love:


----------



## Foguenne (20 Novembre 2005)

Je me suis totalement mis dans la peau du tennismen. (je ne joue pas tennis et je suis loin d'avoir son physique mais quand même...  )
Ce choix à faire, le déchirement qu'il procure. (cfr ses imsomnies,...,...) je trouve que c'est remarquablement filmé. J'étais dedans "à fond".
J'ai eu souvent envie de crier "mais casse toi de là et part avec la blonde" 
Ce film m'a replongé dans une période de ma vie, pas si lointaine, plus difficile question choix.
Ca m'a conforté dans mon choix. 
 (j'ai aussi choisi la brune mais pas pour les même raison et je n'ai pas cloturé de la même façon avec la blonde   )


----------



## mado (20 Novembre 2005)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis totalement mis dans la peau du tennismen. (je ne joue pas tennis et je suis loin d'avoir son physique mais quand même...  )
> Ce choix à faire, le déchirement qu'il procure. (cfr ses imsomnies,...,...) je trouve que c'est remarquablement filmé. J'étais dedans "à fond".
> J'ai eu souvent envie de crier "mais casse toi de là et part avec la blonde"
> Ce film m'a replongé dans une période de ma vie, pas si lointaine, plus difficile question choix.
> ...


Ah bien sûr s'il y a identification !  mais en fait c'est peut-être ça qui m'a manqué un peu. Le propos du film ne me parle pas tant que ça en fait. Ou plutôt la façon de parler de ces choix, de ces déchirements, de ces lâchetés, auxquels nous sommes tous, plus ou moins, confrontés un jour.


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2005)

je l'ai vu hier, et j'ai assez apprécié. Convenu, comme tu le dis (quelques petites pointes cyniques quand même), classique également, mais quand même assez bien fait. Je me suis laissé prendre. 

Scarlet, je l'ai pas trouvé particulièrement brillante, mais bon...disons qu'elle a des lèvres pulpeuses


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

Yep, le Match Point, j'lai vu ya deux semaines ! 
Bien sympa j'ai trouve, les personnages sont bien fouillés, élaborés 
Pis Scarlett quoi ! :love:

J'ai vu Oliver Twist avec ma classe jeudi... bonne adaptation, mais bon, c'est pas transcendant quoi 

Et j'ai eu le DVD de Million Dollar Baby, que je n'avais pas vu, c'est vraiment sublime comme film :love:


----------



## Freelancer (20 Novembre 2005)

je suis allé voir matchpoint. j'ai adoré la fin totalement amorale, qui donne un autre éclairage au personnage du prof de tennis: et si le (très) joli garçon un peu dépassé par les événements n'était finalement qu'un arriviste-manipulateur. Quelques longueurs. C'était la première fois depuis très longtemps que je prenais un réel plaisir à voir un film de Woody Allen: moins bavard, moins psycho-hystero-new-yokais. Visiblement, la campagne anglaise lui a fait du bien :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu Match point, vous avez aimé, expliquez moi pourquoi ?




aussi pour Scarlett :love:  ,parce que Woody fait de bons films,et puis l'intrigue est interessante,on suit cela en ce demandant comment cela va finir ,jusqu'a la fin ,comme disait l'autre,amorale...

j'ai vu Three Times,superbe aussi:








et la je file voir Lomesome Jim,on verra bien,mais ca a l'air sympa....


----------



## Pierrou (20 Novembre 2005)

:affraid: uuuuhh ! 
des chinois !


----------



## mado (20 Novembre 2005)

Sans aucun le doute le prochain sur la liste Three Times.
Comme l'impression que le charme de Shu Qi n'a rien à envier à Scarlett par ailleurs


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Sans aucun le doute le prochain sur la liste Three Times.
> Comme l'impression que le charme de Shu Qi n'a rien à envier à Scarlett par ailleurs




oui tout a fait!
certaines actrices n'ont pas grand chose à faire pour avoir du charme ,ces deux la en font partie!
three times, est a voir absolument ,pour qui aime les films sensibles,calmes ,esthétiques...


----------



## puregeof (20 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu Match point, vous avez aimé, expliquez moi pourquoi ?



J'en sors. Un très bon Woody Allen. La moralité bien sûr n'est pas au rendez-vous mais ce n'est pas ça qui fait un bon film. J'y ai pris beaucoup de plaisir. Les acteurs étaient tous impeccables. Le rythme excellent, et pourtant il n'est pas courant de voir un Allen qui dépasse les deux heures. Les prises de vue et le montage nickels (et c'est souvent ce qui faisait défaut dans les derniers opus). Pas trop de parlote psychanalytique. Bref un très bon cru.

Juste avant j'ai vu "History of Violence" de Cronenberg. Pur chef d'oeuvre. Un film qui fait référence de façon intelligente à beaucoup de sujets et qui les traite avec intelligence. A ne pas rater.


----------



## mado (21 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> J'en sors. Un très bon Woody Allen. La moralité bien sûr n'est pas au rendez-vous mais ce n'est pas ça qui fait un bon film.
> ..



Ai-je parlé de morale ?


----------



## puregeof (21 Novembre 2005)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Ai-je parlé de morale ?


Non pas toi, c'est Freelancer qui avait abordé le sujet. Je trouvais intéressant de reprendre la chose. On est tellement confronté à des films américains bien pensants que lorsqu'on se prend a voir évoluer et prendre parti pour un personnage dont la moralité est douteuse ça fait comme une bouffée d'oxygène. Parce que oui, je n'avais pas envie que notre tennisman se fasse pincer. Quoi que moi, je crois que j'aurais suivi la blonde et laissé tomber le reste.


----------



## Freelancer (21 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Non pas toi, c'est Freelancer qui avait abordé le sujet. Je trouvais intéressant de reprendre la chose. On est tellement confronté à des films américains bien pensants que lorsqu'on se prend a voir évoluer et prendre parti pour un personnage dont la moralité est douteuse ça fait comme une bouffée d'oxygène. Parce que oui, je n'avais pas envie que notre tennisman se fasse pincer. Quoi que moi, je crois que j'aurais suivi la blonde et laissé tomber le reste.



Tu as très bien résumé ma pensée puregeof. j'ai employé le mot "amoral" dans le sens où notre très joli prof de tennis (1) , est une ordure qui s'en sort et que c'est très agréable (2) car très rare de nos jours au cinéma. J'ai enfin utilisé le mot amoral car je suis allé voir ce film avec une charmante jeune femme, et autour d'un café, on en est arrivé à lui trouvé des circonstances atténuantes, ce qui est totalement aberrant, n'est-il pas (et je ne peux pas aller plus loin sans rentrer dans les détails du film)


(1) qui était déjà un très joli entraîneur de foot dans Joue-la comme Beckham :rose:
(2) au cinéma, s'entend, dans la vraie vie, c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Novembre 2005)

puregeof a dit:
			
		

> Juste avant j'ai vu "History of Violence" de Cronenberg. Pur chef d'oeuvre. Un film qui fait référence de façon intelligente à beaucoup de sujets et qui les traite avec intelligence. A ne pas rater.



j'ai vu aussi .Pas mal effectivement


----------



## Sydney Bristow (21 Novembre 2005)

voila aujourd'hui j'ai vu Lonesome Jim ,marrant,a la woody allen! 

http://mk2.com/lonesomejim/site.htm


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2005)

le coup de pompe : "le pharmacien de garde" avec guillaume depardieu et vincent perez...
on va dire qu'on a bien rigole pendant une heure et demie... c'etait pas le but du film de nous faire rire, mais on s'en est paye une bonne tranche... 







et le coup de coeur : "l'experience", un premier film qui accroche du debut a la fin, qui plus est base sur des faits reels (toute la premiere moitie du film en tout cas correspond a la realite, le reste est totalement fictif...)
a voir absolument


----------



## guytantakul (26 Novembre 2005)

D'un autre côté, si on va chez le pharmacien de garde, c'est souvent pour un coup de pompe (putain, c'est trop drôle, je suis un génie  )


----------



## puregeof (27 Novembre 2005)

Je sors à linstant de "Trois enterrements" de Tommy-Lee Jones

Voir la pièce jointe 7450


Superbe film à tous points de vue :

Excellent scénario
Superbe jeu d'acteur
Très bon rythme
Sujet(s) intéressant(s)
Images magnifiques

Surtout ne le ratez pas.


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Décembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> D'un autre côté, si on va chez le pharmacien de garde, c'est souvent pour un coup de pompe (putain, c'est trop drôle, je suis un génie  )


personne a vu ce smilie qui se tient la tête d'un air las?


----------



## yvos (2 Décembre 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> j'ai vu Three Times,superbe aussi:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiens je l'ai vu aussi, et c'était assez chouette  ..par contre, c'est la première fois que je vois autant de gens quitter la salle :afraid:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Décembre 2005)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tiens je l'ai vu aussi, et c'était assez chouette  ..par contre, c'est la première fois que je vois autant de gens quitter la salle :afraid:



dingue!un si beau film...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (27 Décembre 2005)

Stargazeur dans un autre sujet a dit:
			
		

> Fallait pas courir nu bourré dans le froid comme ça aussi !


 
 Ca me fait penser à ce film

*Atanarjuat
*http://www.atanarjuat.com/index_fr.html
http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=34881.html


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Janvier 2006)

a voir ,C magnifique ,j'avais lu le livre il y a 2 ans et demi ...
le film est sorti cette semaine


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tiens je l'ai vu aussi, et c'était assez chouette  ..par contre, c'est la première fois que je vois autant de gens quitter la salle :afraid:


Si tu aimes terminer ton film tout seul je te recommande_ *Eureka*__*, *_de_ Shinji Aoyama_(2000)






Ça commence par une prise d'otage dans un bus, au bout de 2 heures on est encore dans le bus&#8230;(heureusement il reste alors 1h40 pour en sortir )


----------



## Foguenne (18 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Ça commence par une prise d'otage dans un bus, au bout de 2 heures on est encore dans le bus?(heureusement il reste alors 1h40 pour en sortir )



Tu viens de découvrir Speed ?    

Dernier bon film vu: Jarhead de l'excellent Sam Mendes (American Beauty)






La guerre du Golfe 1.0 vécue par des marines bien utiles...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2006)

Tu mens !!!


----------



## hegemonikon (18 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> *Tu viens de découvrir Speed ?*
> Dernier bon film vu: Jarhead de l'excellent Sam Mendes (American Beauty)
> La guerre du Golfe 1.0 vécue par des marines bien utiles...



Eureka c'est encore plus fort que Speed: le bus reste à l'arrêt!


----------



## yvos (18 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Si tu aimes terminer ton film tout seul je te recommande_ *Eureka*__*, *_de_ Shinji Aoyama_(2000)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hé hé, je note.. ..


----------



## yvos (18 Janvier 2006)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu viens de découvrir Speed ?
> 
> Dernier bon film vu: Jarhead de l'excellent Sam Mendes (American Beauty)
> 
> ...



perso, j'ai trouvé ce film assez inutile  ...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

J'ai bien aimé "Lord of war" (même si la tête de cocker benêt de N. Cage m'insupporte de plus en plus).
Au début, toute la méchanique hollywoodienne marche à bloc - tu le trouves sympa et malin cet escroc qui vend des armes sans aucun problèmes de conscience. On applaudirait presque quand il roule le "nuque raide" de flic qui le course dans la farine...
Après, tu te manges la dernière demi-heure genre coup de poing dans la gueule, tu n'as plus du tout envie d'applaudir.

A la fois sur le trafic d'armes (c'est mal) et la manipulation par l'image (c'est mal aussi) mais en évitant le discours moralisateur gnangnan genre boy-scout qui découvre la laideur du monde.

Très fort.


----------



## Galatée (18 Janvier 2006)

Moi j'ai beaucoup aimé Lord of War, ça fait quand même vraiment peur (comme les docus de Michael Moore, mais en film...)


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien aimé "Lord of war"





			
				Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai beaucoup aimé "Lord of war"



Copieuse.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Janvier 2006)

Un grand coup de pompe dans le derche!


----------



## Galatée (18 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Copieuse.



Non, très cher, tu as écrit :



			
				PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> J'ai bien aimé "Lord of war"



Et moi j'ai mis :



			
				Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Moi, j'ai beaucoup aimé "Lord of war"



Il y a une différence de degré dans l'appréciation !!!


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Un grand coup de pompe dans le derche!


Si tu ne connais pas, essaye "Hard Boiled" (A toutes épreuves) du même.

A mon avis le meilleur film de "gunfight stylisé" qui aie jamais été fait.


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Si tu ne connais pas, essaye "Hard Boiled" (A toutes épreuves) du même.
> 
> A mon avis le meilleur film de "gunfight stylisé" qui aie jamais été fait.



 Noté !


----------



## Burzum (18 Janvier 2006)




----------



## G2LOQ (19 Janvier 2006)




----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Janvier 2006)

Dans la série :
 "Tiens si je passais une soirée à bouffer des pringles en regardant un film américain plein de jeunes cons d'américains qui passent leur temps à faire deux groupes de un quand ils sont que deux alors qu'un méchant tueur psychopathe attend que ça pour les déssouder à tour de rôle"

Je présente : "La maison de cire" (house of wax)






Dans le genre, celui-là le fait bien.
C'est bien foutu, ça mange pas de pain, on ressort pas grandi, on a pas vu un grand film, mais un bon divertissement.
Et ça fait du bien aussi.


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Dans la série :
> "Tiens si je passais une soirée à bouffer des pringles en regardant un film américain plein de jeunes cons d'américains qui passent leur temps à faire deux groupes de un quand ils sont que deux alors qu'un méchant tueur psychopathe attend que ça pour les déssouder à tour de rôle"
> 
> Je présente : "La maison de cire" (house of wax)
> ...



Ca ferait un wallpaper sympatique cette image tiens.


----------



## Talchan (20 Janvier 2006)

Je ne m'attendais pas à tant d'émotions, vraiment magnifique


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Janvier 2006)

Talchan a dit:
			
		

> Je ne m'attendais pas à tant d'émotions, vraiment magnifique



vu aussi ,mercredi ...
c'est vrai qu'il est magnifique...mais ,je sais pas çà me mets un peu mal a l'aise...
attention ,je ne critique pas le fait que ...enfin on me comprend...
mais j'étais un peu mal a l'aise ,même si le film est évidement superbe...


----------



## bobbynountchak (20 Janvier 2006)

pourquoi?
c'est une histoire d'homosexuels, c'est ça?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (20 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi?
> c'est une histoire d'homosexuels, c'est ça?



oui ...mais le film est superbe et très émouvant...


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Janvier 2006)

Le secret de bareback mountain ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Le secret de bareback mountain ?


Associer l'homosexualité à cette pratique n'est pas forcément la chose la plus intelligente à laquelle j'ai assisté dans les dernières 72 heures.
Un peu moyen, en gros...

Ceci dit, je pense que je n'irai pas voir le film, déjà les trucs sentimentaux en général ça me pète, mais en plus, entre homos de sexe masculin, il y a des chances pour que ça me dérange aussi.


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Janvier 2006)

Cette association n'est pas une pure invention non plus.

L'humour n'est pas la chose du monde la plus partagé&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Cette association n'est pas une pure invention non plus.
> 
> L'humour n'est pas la chose du monde la plus partagé&#8230;


Ya pas de souci.
Mais n'oublions pas que c'est une pratique qui concerne autant les hétéros que les homos, c'est tout.
(Donc statistiquement, qui concerne plus les hétéros, mais stop le débat, bonne soirée, et envoyez les films on s'emmerde, là!)


edit : ya un "e" a partagéE!


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Janvier 2006)

+1 pour l'accord féminin: mais ce n'est pas toujours facile de citer (ou presque) de l'André Glucksmann

Faire allusion à une pratique n'est pas forcément en faire l'apologie&#8230;

Pour les films je viens de me faire une intégrale Gus Van Sant: je n'avais pas vu son dernier film sur la fin de la vie de Kurt Cobain (The last days): spécial !


----------



## yvos (21 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Pour les films je viens de me faire une intégrale Gus Van Sant: je n'avais pas vu son dernier film sur la fin de la vie de Kurt Cobain (The last days): spécial !




as-tu vu Gerry? :love:


----------



## Talchan (21 Janvier 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> pourquoi?
> c'est une histoire d'homosexuels, c'est ça?


Si deux hommes qui se sont rencontrés tous les six mois sur vingt ans, et qui vivent chacuns auprès de leurs épouses et enfants, sont homosexuels alors oui, mais vraiment c'est réduire un film qui pour moi ressemble plus à un voyage dans les sentiments humains.

Peut-etre que tu préfèreras "La Saveur de la Pastèque" plus étéro , nettement plus dérangeant et tout aussi génial


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Janvier 2006)

Nan mais moi je disais ça comme ça, c'est la première fois que j'entends parler de ce film...


----------



## Burzum (21 Janvier 2006)

A voir très bon film +++ La même claque que pour Requiem For A Dream.


----------



## Pierrou (22 Janvier 2006)

Gros coupe de Pompe là...; 

*DIRTY DANCING*
Ma soeur est en train de regarder ça, j'ai jamais vu un truc autant à chier sur la moqutte... :rateau:


Sinon, je pense que je vais aller voir *Le secret de Broketruc Mountain*
Ca a l'air beau, comme film, homo ou pas homo, ça reste une histoire d'amour, c'est universel 





j'irai voir ça avec une fille


----------



## guytantakul (23 Janvier 2006)

Bon, j'ai vu Pompoko hier (avec ma fille), le dessin animé de Takahata (le pote à Myasaki, de chez Ghibli).
C'est bien. un peu longuet par moments (deux heures en tout), mais sympa, ces tanukis (sortes de canidés transformistes au scrotum démesuré chez les mâles*).

Un bon moment pour toute la famille** (en comparaison du "tombeau des lucioles" du même auteur qui n'est vraiment pas fait pour les enfants en bas âge - vraiment pas) 


* ça sonne bizarre comme ça, mais c'est leur tradition et ça passe très bien - pas de vulgarité du tout.
** bon, c'est tendance écolo, mais pas extrémiste comme c'est souvent le cas hélas de ce côté-ci du globe.


----------



## imimi (23 Janvier 2006)

Vu Pompoko aussi vendredi soir.  
C'est quoi ces bêtes !!! 

Soit j'étais vraiment fatiguée, soit j'accroche pas du tout l'univers animé asiat, soit la VF n'était pas bonne, soit le côté moralisateur m'a saoulée.

Allez, j'étais fatiguée ! 
M'suis endormie ... :rose:


----------



## guytantakul (23 Janvier 2006)

Ah, ben le studio Ghibli, c'est ça, hein faut le savoir.
Vive la forêt ! À bas Ginza !  

Mais je t'accorde qu'il y a des longueurs que nous, occidentaux, avons du mal à surmonter.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Janvier 2006)

l'Huma:

Attention, dynamite ! Avec son documentaire le Cauchemar de Darwin, Hubert Sauper nous montre avec une acuité rare le capitalisme se nourrissant de la mort. 

Télérama:

A travers le scandale de la perche du Nil, un documentaire effarant sur les rapports Nord-Sud. Le Cauchemar de Darwin est un superbe documentaire aux allures de polar.

Les inrock:

Un film effrayant par ce qu'il montre, splendide par comment il le montre. Et une nouvelle vision apocalyptique de l'Afrique [...] Rarement on aura exprimé autant de désespoir avec autant de grâce.


----------



## yvos (24 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> l'Huma:
> 
> Attention, dynamite ! Avec son documentaire le Cauchemar de Darwin, Hubert Sauper nous montre avec une acuité rare le capitalisme se nourrissant de la mort.
> 
> ...




oui, c'est ahurissant..
la semaine de sa sortie, il était programmé dans une unique salle à Paris..et puis avec le bouche à oreille, (et le matraquage du masque  et télérama, faut bien le dire) et ben il a réussi a tenir au moins jusqu'à la sortie du dvd.

Faut vraiment le voir, on en sort pas indemne. Au fur et à mesure qu'on le regarde, on s'enfonce dans l'épouvante réelle..
Probablement le film-docu le plus fort produit plusieurs années


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Janvier 2006)

oui je pense la meme chose :C vraiment un cauchemar ,au fur et a mesure du film on croit avoir vu le pire ,et il y a encore pire qui arrive après...
c'est atroce...
j'ai honte d'etre occidental quand je vois çà...
beurk...


----------



## Burzum (24 Janvier 2006)

Je viens de le commander, merci Yvos et merci Sydney  
J'en avais jamais entendu parler avant.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (24 Janvier 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de le commander, merci Yvos et merci Sydney
> J'en avais jamais entendu parler avant.



ouai ,tu seras pas déçu ...mais attention c'est dur comme film ...et pas facile...
bref c'est pas un divertissement ,mais un vrai film ,qui dresse un térrible constat...


----------



## Burzum (24 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> bref c'est pas un divertissement ,mais un vrai film ,qui dresse un térrible constat...



Je ne l'avais pas compris autrement...


----------



## krystof (25 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> l'Huma:
> 
> Attention, dynamite ! Avec son documentaire le Cauchemar de Darwin, Hubert Sauper nous montre avec une acuité rare le capitalisme se nourrissant de la mort.
> 
> ...




Sydney Bristow :

Heu... c'est comme y disent eux. Sinon, moi, je rajouterais que c'est super...


----------



## G2LOQ (25 Janvier 2006)

Comme, j&#8217;ai pu constater qu&#8217;un peu plu haut sur le fil on parlais de Miyazaki (enfin de son pote, mais passons) je ne peux que recommander le superbe Porco Rosso dont la version française impeccable rend hommage à ce magnifique film.


----------



## cadillac (25 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> et puis avec le bouche à oreille, (et le matraquage du masque  et télérama, faut bien le dire) et ben il a réussi a tenir au moins jusqu'à la sortie du dvd.



Pour une fois que Télérama sert à autre chose qu'à s'essuyer les fesses!

:style:


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2006)

cadillac a dit:
			
		

> Pour une fois que Télérama sert à autre chose qu'à s'essuyer les fesses!
> 
> :style:


tu es dur...
ça peut utilement caler un meuble


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> tu es dur...
> ça peut utilement caler un meuble




parce que télé7 jours ,ce torchon réac de droite c'est mieux?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Janvier 2006)

:mouais: 

On avait pas dit pas de politique?!? En plus, on peut pas vraiment dire que télé7jours soit politisé. Nan, parce que sinon, je fais prendre une carte d'électeur à mon poisson rouge. 
Non mais.


----------



## yvos (25 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> parce que télé7 jours ,ce torchon réac de droite c'est mieux?



ba non, là n'est pas la question..c'est pas parce que je critique un journal (que je lis de temps en temps qu'en même) que je suis partisan d'un autre


----------



## Sydney Bristow (25 Janvier 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> :mouais:
> 
> On avait pas dit pas de politique?!? En plus, on peut pas vraiment dire que télé7jours soit politisé. Nan, parce que sinon, je fais prendre une carte d'électeur à mon poisson rouge.
> Non mais.




jfé pas de politique,je fait un constat .
c'est connu de toute façon...


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Comme, j?ai pu constater qu?un peu plu haut sur le fil on parlais de Miyazaki (enfin de son pote, mais passons) je ne peux que recommander le superbe Porco Rosso dont la version française impeccable rend hommage à ce magnifique film.


Ce film est une merveille! :love: :love: :love: 
Il est beau, mais beau!
Et puis l'histoire, les personnages, la musique, ce petit parfum de nostalgie qui s'en dégage... un de mes films préférés tous films confondus!

Ce passage lorsque Porco revient saluer Gina avec son avion retrouvé, cette plongée dans leurs souvenirs communs... c'est beau, mais c'est beau!

Si vous ne l'avez pas vu... foncez!


A.


ps:
Et en effet la vf est vraiment à la hauteur. Sans doute le meilleur rôle de Jean Reno (comment ça ce n'est pas difficile?)
Et le dvd ressort avec une version collector... ouais pour les fans, mais le film ressort enfin!!!


----------



## imimi (26 Janvier 2006)

Séance de 20h hier soir : _*La Véritable Histoire du Petit Chaperon Rouge*_. :love: :love: :love:​En VO s'il vous plait !

Un chouette film (je ne me suis pas endormie !!!  ).
Vraiment fidèle à l'esprit de la bande-annonce, les images sont jolies, l'histoire pas trop mal et les personnages ont chacun leur touche et ça fait plaisir.


A voir ! 





NB : Reno, c'est vrai, est vraiment génial dans Porco Rosso :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Janvier 2006)

Old boy, voilà encore un film à vous botter le cul. L&#8217;histoire d&#8217;un homme séquestré pendant près de quinze ans sans raison apparente et relâcher un jour sans aucune explication. Une quête de vengeance, une histoire d&#8217;amour, et un final plein d&#8217;ironie composent ce film coréen adapté d&#8217;un BD japonaise. A voir en VO la VF ne vaut pas tripette.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Janvier 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Old boy, voilà encore un film à vous botter le cul. Lhistoire dun homme séquestré pendant près de quinze ans sans raison apparente et relâcher un jour sans aucune explication. Une quête de vengeance, une histoire damour, et un final plein dironie composent ce film coréen adapté dun BD japonaise. A voir en VO la VF ne vaut pas tripette.





			
				La machine qui voudrait bien que je sois gentil avec tout le monde au lieu de cibler a dit:
			
		

> Vous devriez peut-être aller bouler au pif avant de saluer les goûts cinématographiques de G2LOQ



Ouais, ouais, ouais !
J'ai regretté de ne l'avoir vu "que" en vidéo et pas au ciné - mais la baffe est terrible, même sur petit écran, vraiment remarquable.

Par contre, je n'ai pas essayé la VF, je n'essaye jamais les VF, je râle comme un putois contre les fabriquants de DVD qui mettent les réglages par défaut sur VF, je n'aime pas les VF - la VF ferait ressembler un chef d'oeuvre à un épisode de "Hélène et les garçons"

Hé, old boy, tu viens à la cafet' ?
Aaaaaargh !


----------



## G2LOQ (26 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, je n'ai pas essayé la VF, je n'essaye jamais les VF, je râle comme un putois contre les fabriquants de DVD qui mettent les réglages par défaut sur VF, je n'aime pas les VF - la VF ferait ressembler un chef d'oeuvre à un épisode de "Hélène et les garçons"
> 
> Hé, old boy, tu viens à la cafet' ?
> Aaaaaargh !



 Je partage complètement ton avis, mais parfois l&#8217;entourage fait pression&#8230;
  D&#8217;ailleurs, à ce propos je tiens à saluer la chaîne *Arte*, qui souvent passe les films en VO alors qu&#8217;une VF existe. Je pense par exemple au récemment diffusé " L&#8217;étrange noël de M Jack ", qui, alors que je m&#8217;attendais à une diffusion en VF j&#8217;ai eu la surprise de le revoir en VO (c&#8217;est quand même bizarre cette manie de toujours regarder des films qu&#8217;ont possède à la TV)


----------



## guytantakul (26 Janvier 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Ce film est une merveille! :love: :love: :love:
> Il est beau, mais beau!
> Et puis l'histoire, les personnages, la musique, ce petit parfum de nostalgie qui s'en dégage... un de mes films préférés tous films confondus!
> 
> ...



Ouais, ma VHS n'est pas trop morte, mais bon, je vais peut-être le reprendre.
Mais je ne suis pas tellement d'accord, on manque de données sur leur passé. Des flashbacks récurrents auraient été de bon aloi, quitte à rogner un peu sur l'usine ou les dogfights...

Mais vivement Totoro en DVD - de loin mon préféré (ma VHS est lessivée )


----------



## reineman (26 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> parce que télé7 jours ,ce torchon réac de droite c'est mieux?



Télé7 jours un journal de droite?
....et le catalogue la redoute c'est de gauche ou de droite?


----------



## guytantakul (26 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> Télé7 jours un journal de droite?
> ....et le catalogue la redoute c'est de gauche ou de droite?



Les pages impaires sont de droite, les paires de gauche


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Janvier 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, ma VHS n'est pas trop morte, mais bon, je vais peut-être le reprendre.
> Mais je ne suis pas tellement d'accord, on manque de données sur leur passé. Des flashbacks récurrents auraient été de bon aloi, quitte à rogner un peu sur l'usine ou les dogfights...


Justement... je trouve que ne pas trop en savoir... et bien cela permet d'imaginer... se sont-ils toujours aimés? quels étaient leurs rapports avec les 3 autres... non justement ce mystère fait partie  de ce que j'aime dans ce film...
Tiens vous aviez vu que l'avion de Porco est amarré à l'île lorsque Flo revient?  Pour Miyazaki, tout comme on voit le jardin vide, cela signifie qu'ils se sont enfin (re)trouvés...



			
				guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais vivement Totoro en DVD - de loin mon préféré (ma VHS est lessivée )


Aaaaah Totolo!
Quel enchantement! Quelle douceur! Quelle magie!  Enfin un film pour enfants (et grands enfants...  ) sans une once de violence, sans chanson débile au beau milieu d'une scène, sans seconde degré déplacé, mais juste une belle histoire qui fait rêver...  Après l'avoir vu, vous verrez, vous aussi vous voudrez dormir sur un Totolo! :love:
Si seulement les courts-métrages étaient diffusés....

Ouais, mes deux préférés de Miyazaki... avec Chihiro pas loin.  Nausicaa dégage une belle magie aussi.  Les autres... Kiki est mignon, Laputa décevant, Mononoke assez fort, voir très fort, Howl's... joli mais un brin confus. Enfin, imho. 

A.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

Munich

Le sujet est interressant, le traitement horriblement froid, semé de tous les poncifs connus du cinéma américain (la scène où les agents du Mossad ne font pas exploser le vilain arabe parce que sa fille est revenue dans l'appart est un chef d'oeuvre de ce point de vue : prévisible, sans véritable suspens, sans sympathie particulière pour qui que ce soit, sans tension dans la mise en scène...)

En plus, sur un sujet aussi propice à la réflexion (une civilisation doit-elle, peut-elle, parfois transiger avec les principes qui la fondent), le film est d'une neutralité effarante, comme si Spielberg s'interressait plus au réalisme de ses explosions d'appart qu'au fond de son film.

Et la scène finale, à mon avis, est d'un ridicule achevé (je ne raconte pas, des fois que vous ayez envie d'aller voir le film)

Bref, un truc long et mou, propice à encourager la consomation de Popcorn, deux heures d'esprit vide.


----------



## imimi (27 Janvier 2006)

Et dire que c'est le prochain film à aller voir dans ma liste


----------



## yvos (27 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que c'est le prochain film à aller voir dans ma liste



personne t'y oblige non plus, tu dois bien avoir une quantité de film bien à voir, nan?


----------



## imimi (27 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> personne t'y oblige non plus, tu dois bien avoir une quantité de film bien à voir, nan?


 
le souci c'est que ceux qui sont dans ma liste sont tous bien  
la selection ayant été faite en voyant la BA...

alors main'ant je vais aller voir Munich avec mon a priori "bon" de la BA et l'a priori "mauvais" de PonkHead.
mais c'est mon a priori à moi qui compte le plus  

 merci PonkHead !!!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> merci PonkHead !!!


Hé hé hé
J'aime rendre service...

Tu as raison d'y aller - mieux vaut toujours se faire son propre avis.

Je vais peut-être aller voir "le secret de brokeback mountain" tout à l'heure, mais j'ai un peu peur de m'ennuyer.
Tout le monde dit que c'est très bien, très beau, blablabla...

Bon, si je n'aime pas, ce soir, je me louerais une bonne bouse au vidéo club pour compenser (genre un truc avec un méchant et des ados très couillons qui se séparent pour se faire massacrer*)

* Dans le style, j'ai adoré "Souviens-toi l'été dernier 2" un summum.
Les voilà bloqués sur une île avec un psychopathe à leurs trousses et, non seulement ils se séparent tout le temps, mais en plus quand les nanas se retrouvent seules, c'est pour aller prendre des douches (et mettre ensuite un peignoir un peu transparent sans s'être trop séché, miam miam miam) ou aller faire des UVs...
Aller faire des UV quand on a un tueur aux fesses... Crever bronzés, c'est trop la classe !


----------



## reineman (27 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Hé hé hé
> J'aime rendre service...
> 
> 
> ...



A ce propos, moi j'attend 'Hostel' avec impatience...


----------



## reineman (27 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Et dire que c'est le prochain film à aller voir dans ma liste



vas voir un autre truc...le dernier spielberg est vraiment pas terrible...


----------



## imimi (27 Janvier 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Je vais peut-être aller voir "le secret de brokeback mountain" tout à l'heure, mais j'ai un peu peur de m'ennuyer.
> Tout le monde dit que c'est très bien, très beau, blablabla...


 
Un autre film que j'veux aller voir celui-là...
Peur aussi que ce soit "gnan-gnan" mais comme j'suis une fille il y a en moi, normalement, une part fleur bleue qui va adorer  






Elle se cache bien quand même la drôlesse pour le moment   ​


----------



## Burzum (27 Janvier 2006)

inclassable et tellement drôle.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (27 Janvier 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> vas voir un autre truc...le dernier spielberg est vraiment pas terrible...




pas forcément,çà peut etre sympa,mais je suis lassé de ce films a gros budget fait pour attirer les masses...
attention ,ne me faites pas dire ce que je l'ai pas dit,Spieberg a beaucoup de talent,mais bon ...
Une exception , pour moi :Eastwood:un cinema populaire de qualité ,très grande qualité meme...
Scorcese aussi ,aviator c'est chouette...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Un autre film que j'veux aller voir celui-là...
> Peur aussi que ce soit "gnan-gnan" mais comme j'suis une fille il y a en moi, normalement, une part fleur bleue qui va adorer
> 
> 
> ...


J'y suis allé, finalement.
Pas gnangann du tout
Superbe
A tous points de vue.

Très beau film, autant pour la photo que pour la justesse des personnages, sans que ça sombre un seul instant dans le ridicule, le convenu ou le chiant.
Vraiment très bien.


----------



## guytantakul (29 Janvier 2006)

Alors, ce dimanche un dessin animé (comme tous les dimanches).
La vraie histoire du petit chaperon rouge.

Coup de c½ur mitigé au final. L'animation est assez quelconque (surtout les visages), mais les cadrages et mouvements de caméras sont pas mal du tout. La bande-son est presque du niveau de shrek (très bonne) et l'histoire tient la route.

Bilan : la prochaine fois, faites un pont d'or à un animateur d'expressions faciales professionnel  

Mais c'est quand-même mon coup de c½ur animé de la semaine


----------



## FANREM (30 Janvier 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> vu aussi ,mercredi ...
> c'est vrai qu'il est magnifique...mais ,je sais pas çà me mets un peu mal a l'aise...
> attention ,je ne critique pas le fait que ...enfin on me comprend...
> mais j'étais un peu mal a l'aise ,même si le film est évidement superbe...



Je rentre de la sceance, et evidemment je partage ton point de vue, ce film est splendide.
Pour moi, il ne faut absolument reduire ce film à une simple histoire d'homosexuels. Il y a tellement de choses sous jacentes dans la narration de l'histoire. La beauté des paysages renvoie a la noirceur de l'ame des personnages. Tout n'est que tempete dans les cranes de tous les personnages : les 2 héros naturellement, mais aussi la femme trompée et parfaitement au courant de la double vie de son mari, la fille en mal de l'amour de son père, le beau père ayant réussi dans le machinisme agricole, etc... et que dire des longs silences de Ennis qui des le debut du film avoue qu'il n'est pas "****"... 

Tous les sentiments sont exacerbés dans ce film, l'amour bien entendu, mais aussi la haine, la peur du qu'en dira t'on, la volonté de réussite, la pseudo facilité avec laquelle les filles tombent dans les bras du premier venu, les mensonges, la volonté de construire une vie avec un foyer. La liste est longue.

Le jeu de tous les acteurs et actrices est absolument superbe, d'une justesse absolue. Quel que soit le personnage, il est d'une crédibilité parfaite, et les récompenses internationales semblent parfaitement justifiées. 

J'avais peur de sortir en larmes de la scéance, mais finalement, il n'en a rien été, et je regrette juste que l'histoire débute en 1963 pour se finir 20 années plus tard. J'aurais trouvé encore plus crédible que les faits soient antérieurs. Quoique le Texas ou au Wyoming ne passent pas pour des etats particulierement progressistes en y reflechissant bien


----------



## hegemonikon (30 Janvier 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> as-tu vu Gerry? :love:



Oui et même au cinéma&#8230; Une grande leçon de patience&#8230;


----------



## yvos (31 Janvier 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Oui et même au cinéma&#8230; Une grande leçon de patience&#8230;



idem..j'avoue en avoir eu marre au bout d'un moment...mais...la fin...justifiait les moyens :love:


----------



## imimi (1 Février 2006)

Alors voilà, c'est fait, j'ai vu Brokeback Mountain !
C'était superbe, tant l'histoire qui ne tombe pas dans le mélo homo que les plans.
Des paysages aux couleurs splendides :love: et des acteurs au jeu impec.


A aller voir si ce n'est déjà fait


----------



## jojofk (1 Février 2006)

deux films vus cette semaine:

C'est pas tout à fait la vie dont j'avais rêvé  /  Les amants réguliers .

Deux français, en somme, alors que j'étais parti pour une semaine Clooney / Spielberg.. 

Bref..


Le premier est libre et ne tombe pas à l'eau, mais un peu usant peut etre, et une insolence qui parfois -je trouve- laisse transparaître l'âge de son auteur. Mais ce n'est pas une critique.

Le second est long (tant mieux!) et surprenant, lent (tant mieux!) et exigeant. Ce que je dis là ne veut rien dire, mais allez Y, s'il n'est trop tard.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (1 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> inclassable et tellement drôle.



Je l'adore, depuis, Kévin Smith (même s'il a fait de bons film, DOGMA, JAY & SILENT BOB STRIKE BACK ) n'a jamais égalé celui-ci. 
J'attend la suite avec impatience, par contre il sera en couleur, mais nous aurons droit à Rosario Dawson en prime et...Ben Affleck (pour qui ça interesse)

Voir la pièce jointe 8860


Désolé j'ai pas plus grand


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Février 2006)

Alors, quelqu&#8217;un est aller voir *Les Bronzés* ? Comment c&#8217;était ?


----------



## Burzum (2 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Alors, quelqu&#8217;un est aller voir *Les Bronzés* ? Comment c&#8217;était ?


 
Vu le monde qu'il va y avoir, je préfère attendre au moins 3 mois avant d'aller le voir.

Sinon je conseille vivement Rochester, une très belle performance d'acteur de Johnny Depp.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Février 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Alors, quelqu?un est aller voir *Les Bronzés* ? Comment c?était ?




il faudrait me payer ...


----------



## yvos (2 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> il faudrait me payer ...




arrête, faut que tu ailles, sinon, à moins de 10 millions d'entrées, ce film est déficitaire! (ça doit être les effets spéciaux sur la poitrine de Chazel  )


----------



## Ichabod Crane (2 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> arrête, faut que tu ailles, sinon, à moins de 10 millions d'entrées, ce film est déficitaire! (ça doit être les effets spéciaux sur la poitrine de Chazel  )



Yerk, yerk


----------



## imimi (2 Février 2006)

Burzum a dit:
			
		

> Sinon je conseille vivement Rochester, une très belle performance d'acteur de Johnny Depp.


 
La BA me dit que j'irai pas le voir...
J'aime énormément Depp :love: et me faisait un plaisir d'aller le voir sur grand écran mais bizarement la BA du second volet de _Pirates des Caraïbes_ me fait plus envie que Rochester :hein: 
J'attends les retombées...


Sinon je suis assez tentée par _Nouvelle cuisine _de Fruit Chan.
Quelqu'un l'a vu?


----------



## Ichabod Crane (2 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> La BA me dit que j'irai pas le voir...
> J'aime énormément Depp :love: et me faisait un plaisir d'aller le voir sur grand écran mais bizarement la BA du second volet de _Pirates des Caraïbes_ me fait plus envie que Rochester :hein:
> J'attends les retombées...
> 
> ...



Entre Rochester et Jack Sparrow il ne faut pas hésiter, il faut aller voir Rochester, même si moi de toutes façon j'irais voir les deux  

Pour Fruit Chan, j'aimerais bien aussi, mais il y a une chance sur miille pour qu'il passe dans ma ville et si tu as la chance de le voir essaies de me de faire part de tes impressions, merci


----------



## Ichabod Crane (2 Février 2006)

J'avais oublié, mon petit chef d'oeuvre perso et cela de puis LE PARRAIN , c'est SIN CITY

Voir la pièce jointe 8870


----------



## Sydney Bristow (2 Février 2006)

yvos a dit:
			
		

> ça doit être les effets spéciaux sur la poitrine de Chazel  )



beurk...
100 000 fois mieux ,Scarlett Johansson dans Match point...


----------



## hegemonikon (3 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> beurk...
> 100 000 fois mieux ,*Scarlett Johansson dans Match point*...


Au début alors, jusqu'à ce que sa vertu soit perdue parce qu'ensuite elle termine en Bridget Jones&#8230;


----------



## bobbynountchak (3 Février 2006)

Et Bambi 2 alors?
Personne n'a d'avis?


----------



## G2LOQ (3 Février 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Et Bambi 2 alors?
> Personne n'a d'avis?


 Depuis la fin de son procès, je crois qu&#8217;il se porte mieux


----------



## reineman (3 Février 2006)

tain!
personne ne parle içi des bronzés 3!...ça se voit que vous n'etes pas cinéphiles!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> tain!
> personne ne parle içi des bronzés 3!...ça se voit que vous n'etes pas cinéphiles!


Je comprends ta déception, mais la guerre des bronzés 3 n'aura pas lieu.


----------



## yvos (3 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> tain!
> personne ne parle içi des bronzés 3!...ça se voit que vous n'etes pas cinéphiles!



ba si, on t'attendait!


----------



## Galatée (4 Février 2006)

Je viens d'aller voir "Orgueil et préjugés", et il est vraiment bien.

J'avais un peu peur de Keira Knightley, parce qu'elle a joué dans des superproductions bien hollywoodiennes, mais elle joue très bien.

Le film est d'une rare justesse sur les sentiments.

Pour résumer, vraiment un film à voir  

:love:  :love:


----------



## imimi (6 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> tain! personne ne parle içi des bronzés 3!...ça se voit que vous n'etes pas cinéphiles!


 
OK, parlons *Bronzés 3*.
J'avais eu du mal avec les deux premiers (j'les ai vu seulement il y a peu :rose: ) et le troisième n'a rien arrangé... Enfin si, en un sens, puisque je les préfère à celui-ci  
Même le bronzéophile de service coucou a été déçu...
La fin d'une époque moi j'vous le dis !



Heu sinon on a vu *Sheitan* aussi.
Et là, heu comment dire, j'ai toujours pas d'avis à donner...  
J'aime, j'aime pas.
_Je ne sais pas, je ne sais plus, je suis perdue..._
Surprenant est le rôle de Cassel.
Dérangeante est l'histoire.
Foutrement bien effrayants sont les personnages.
A voir juste pour voir un Kourtrajmé   et Cassel :love:


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> OK, parlons *Bronzés 3*.
> J'avais eu du mal avec les deux premiers (j'les ai vu seulement il y a peu :rose: ) et le troisième n'a rien arrangé... Enfin si, en un sens, puisque je les préfère à celui-ci
> Même le bronzéophile de service coucou a été déçu...
> La fin d'une époque moi j'vous le dis !
> ...



me serai meme pô déplacé ,ni pour l'un ni pour l'autre...


----------



## imimi (7 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> me serai meme pô déplacé ,ni pour l'un ni pour l'autre...


 
Disons qu'avec _Le Pass_ on s'attarde un peu moins sur la sélection des films que l'on va voir...
Et ça permet également de voir des p'tites perles auxquelles on n'aurait jamais pensé  


NB : me serais pas déplacée toute seule non plus pour voir *Les Bronzés 3* moi   
 namour


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2006)

Les bronzés m'ont bien fait rire, d'un bon gros rire bien épais qui sent l'ail (et le pruneau).


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Février 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Disons qu'avec _Le Pass_ on s'attarde un peu moins sur la sélection des films que l'on va voir...
> Et ça permet également de voir des p'tites perles auxquelles on n'aurait jamais pensé
> 
> 
> ...



le cinéma ou je vais ne passe pas ce genre de films...


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le cinéma ou je vais ne passe pas ce genre de films...




C'est un cinéma X ?


----------



## reineman (7 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> le cinéma ou je vais ne passe pas ce genre de films...



toi t'es 100 pour 100 vip faut dire aussi...
et sinon 'la goutte d'eau qui tombait trois fois par heures du robinet' de Frittes Langue,le cinéaste allemand, t'as trouvé ça comment?


----------



## reineman (7 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est un cinéma X ?


nan mais c'est quand meme tres cul-cul-la-praline comme salle de cinéma..


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> toi t'es 100 pour 100 vip faut dire aussi...
> et sinon 'la goutte d'eau qui tombait trois fois par heures du robinet' de Frittes Langue,le cinéaste allemand, t'as trouvé ça comment?



non mais C pas des blagues ,le ciné ou je vais ,ne passe pas çà ...
C un cinéma a taille humaine ,plus intimiste,ou il n'esdt pas question de goutte d'eau ,mais de films ....tout simplement ...
ce que l'on appelle du cinéma...

tu parles de Fritz Lang?....
un des plus grands cinéastes,aussi bien sa période allemande ,qu'américaine...
j'avais un prof d'histoire en 1ere qui nous a fait découvrir M le Maudit ...et d'autres films d'auteurs..
çà m'est resté...
ouai ,pas la meme catégorie que les bronzés...


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> toi t'es 100 pour 100 vip faut dire aussi...
> et sinon 'la goutte d'eau qui tombait trois fois par heures du robinet' de Frittes Langue,le cinéaste allemand, t'as trouvé ça comment?




La goutte d'eau, je trouve ça un peu mystérieux.

Un peu comme dans "L'assassin mange des brocolis", de Maurice Pubis. A la 73ème minute, il y avait un acteur, Hector Boyau (celui qui interprète le 72ème rôle, pendant 3 secondes), qui a été coupé au montage. On a jamais su pourquoi, et c'est ce qui fait toute la beauté du film. A travers ce non-dit, on apprend beaucoup de choses, en fait.

J'ai acheté le DVD édition collector limited à 372 euros. Une pure merveille !

Ce soir, c'est diffusion privée avec quelques amis du bureau, autour d'une bonne petite salade de saison, arrosé d'un bon chianti 12 ans d'âge. La soirée s'annonce bien.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan mais c'est quand meme tres cul-cul-la-praline comme salle de cinéma..



et toi tu es quoi?


----------



## supermoquette (7 Février 2006)

une mâche de rotterdam avec du thym ?


----------



## krystof (7 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> une mâche de rotterdam avec du thym ?



(prononcez "du thyme")

Oui, c'est ça, entre autre...


----------



## reineman (7 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> non mais C pas des blagues ,le ciné ou je vais ,ne passe pas çà ...
> C un cinéma a taille humaine ,plus intimiste,ou il n'esdt pas question de goutte d'eau ,mais de films ....tout simplement ...
> ce que l'on appelle du cinéma...
> 
> ...



moué...pas mon style...Tout ça...les freres lumieres, fritz lang, pasolini, les pubs citroen...c'est trop intello pour moi.


----------



## reineman (7 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> La goutte d'eau, je trouve ça un peu mystérieux.
> 
> Un peu comme dans "L'assassin mange des brocolis", de Maurice Pubis. A la 73ème minute, il y avait un acteur, Hector Boyau (celui qui interprète le 72ème rôle, pendant 3 secondes), qui a été coupé au montage. On a jamais su pourquoi, et c'est ce qui fait toute la beauté du film. A travers ce non-dit, on apprend beaucoup de choses, en fait.
> 
> ...



mdrrrrrrrr


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moué...pas mon style...Tout ça...les freres lumieres, fritz lang, pasolini, les pubs citroen...c'est trop intello pour moi.


non ce ne sont pas des films intello ...
Fritz Lang c'est du très grand cinéma...
il faut savoir apprécier les belles choses,et pour çà pas besoin d'etre intello ...il suffit d'être humain ,et sensible aux émotions que procurent le bon cinéma...

et puis je vois que tu as 10 ans de moins...
a ton age je n'etais pas encore mur pour ce genre de choses,meme si comme je l'ai dit ,un prof nous avait fait découvrir Fritz Lang au lycée...
avec les années,on apprécie plus les belles choses,on change...
c'est normal...on a un vécu que l'on a pas a 20 ans...


----------



## reineman (7 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> non ce ne sont pas des films intello ...
> Fritz Lang c'est du très grand cinéma...
> il faut savoir apprécier les belles choses,et pour çà pas besoin d'etre intello ...il suffit d'être humain ,et sensible aux émotions que procurent le bon cinéma...
> 
> ...


nan mais je te taquine....Le prend pas mal l'ami


----------



## Sydney Bristow (7 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan mais je te taquine....Le prend pas mal l'ami




oh mais ca ne me dérange pas ...
en plus chacun est libre d'aller voir les bronzés,tant mieux çà fait moins de monde ailleurs ,moi qui aime le calme c'est top !


----------



## samoussa (7 Février 2006)

sympa les bronzés...un bon "Fim"quoi...pour toute la famille. Pas comme Freaks !


----------



## guytantakul (7 Février 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> C'est un cinéma X ?


Vache, ça fait longtemps que je n'ai pas vu un film X en salle. 
Je ne sais même plus s'il existe des salles qui projettent des films X (saloperie d'internet) de nos jours.
Si vous connaissez une salle X en France qui vend encore des places, répondez-moi !

Ici, à Brest, on en a eu 3 salles au temps béni, puis 2 (dont une minable), enfin une dernière qui a tenu un peu plus longtemps, et puiffff ! Terminé.
Maintenant, ce sont les sex-shop qui ont des cabines genre peep-show (je suppute*, je n'y suis jamais allé - peut-être je devrais y faire un tour, pour me rendre compte de l'étendue du désastre - je n'adhère qu'au film X sur grand écran, moi - sinon, je reste à la maison)

* enfin, je connais les lieux, un ancien photograveur était installé là avant. Ce n'est pas possible d'y mettre une salle de ciné.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> en plus chacun est libre d'aller voir les bronzés,tant mieux çà fait moins de monde ailleurs ,moi qui aime le calme c'est top !


En plus, ceux qui vont voir les bronzés, ils mangent du popcorn (bruyament), ils ont ammenés leurs chiards et ils rotent leur coca sans aucune retenue !
Un calvaire.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> nan mais je te taquine....Le prend pas mal l'ami


reineman_le_taquin, qui a des amis / rennesman le (boulé) rouge, le couteau entre les dents.

Salut, Norman, ta maman va bien ?


----------



## reineman (8 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Salut, Norman, ta maman va bien ?


je sais pas...impossible d'ouvrir mon frigo depuis quelques jours.


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

Je t'avais bien dis qu'après dissolution sulfurique dans la baignoire fallait bien lui sécher les cheveux, sinon condensation ennuyeuse sur les joints en caoutchouc du fridge


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> En plus, ceux qui vont voir les bronzés, ils mangent du popcorn (bruyament), ils ont ammenés leurs chiards et ils rotent leur coca sans aucune retenue !
> Un calvaire.



mais oui ,qu'ils aillent ,qu'ils s'amassent ,qu'ils s'aglutinent....
comme çà on a la paix ailleurs...
il devrait ya avoir plus de films comme çà finalement...


----------



## supermoquette (8 Février 2006)

Un peu comme toi dans le forum Réagissez ?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (8 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Un peu comme toi dans le forum Réagissez ?



et tout comme toi dans le bar


----------



## samoussa (9 Février 2006)




----------



## G2LOQ (9 Février 2006)

samoussa a dit:
			
		

>


C'est un  sauvage dans ce film *Nick Nolte*!
Sinon, très bon film de guerre effectivement. (y a toujours des couillons pour le confondre avec *La ligne verte*)


----------



## Patamach (9 Février 2006)

Vu hier: 36 quai des orfevres d'Olivier Marchal

Bon polar, scenario efficace, acteurs dans le ton, le tout bien filmé. Ca faisait un bout de temps que je n'avais vu Depardieu dans un bon rôle où il ne surjoue pas. Vraiment à voir.


----------



## jojofk (10 Février 2006)

(re)vu _Deadman_ hier. 




Du bon .. du beau ... et puis.. enfin.. tout ça pour ça:


----------



## yvos (11 Février 2006)

Bon, je suis allé voir 13 tzameti







sortie assez remarquée pour un film très spécial...un polar glauque étonnant, dont l'intérêt réside en grande partie dans l'ambiance et la forme (noir et blanc stylisé/ musique  / acteurs aux tronches pas possibles), le scenario n'étant pas fantastique...deuxième partie de film très particulière en huit clos.

le site officiel est à voir


----------



## Adrienhb (12 Février 2006)

Ce film est un petit bijou!  :love: 
On s'attend à une sympathique comédie d'une vielle excentrique qui monte un spectacble de nues pendant la guerre, on tombe sur un film aux acteurs excellents, à une plongée dans les 40 (les physiques des figurants sont vraiment vraiment vraiment bien trouvés!), à une musique géniale, à de l'émotion, du rire, de l'honneur, à une ode à la Liberté (si, si), à ses valeurs... Bref... un pur délice!
Et le nue dans tout ça? Bof... on le voit à peine... et tellement anecodtique qu'on ne le voit plus!

Bref, foncez le voir!

Et si vous êtes à Paris, allez le voir à l'Escurial... la salle où il est projetté fait de suite penser au film! :love: 

A.


----------



## GroDan (12 Février 2006)

salut, etant donner votre érudition cinématographique, je me suis dis que vous alliez pouvoir m'aider, je recherche le titre d'un film que je crois étre d'un réalisateur palestinien...c'est l'histoire d'un amour entre une israelienne et un palestinien, un film trés photographique avec bcp de plans fixes et trés peu de dialogue.L'affiche représentait un portrait d'Arafat sur un ballon de baudruche. On voyait dans ce film de nombreuses scénes d'absurdités humaines quotidienne, du type qui jetait ses ordures chez le voisin, au keuf qui controlait les gens rien que pour faire ierchi.Je crois me souvenir qu'il y avait un "extraordinaire" dans le titre de ce film.Alors si quelqu'un pourrait me mettre sur la voie, ça m'aiderai pour le petit cadeaude la st Valentin.Ah, c'est un film qui doit avoir 3-4 ans. Merci!


----------



## yvos (12 Février 2006)

GroDan a dit:
			
		

> salut, etant donner votre érudition cinématographique, je me suis dis que vous alliez pouvoir m'aider, je recherche le titre d'un film que je crois étre d'un réalisateur palestinien...c'est l'histoire d'un amour entre une israelienne et un palestinien, un film trés photographique avec bcp de plans fixes et trés peu de dialogue.L'affiche représentait un portrait d'Arafat sur un ballon de baudruche. On voyait dans ce film de nombreuses scénes d'absurdités humaines quotidienne, du type qui jetait ses ordures chez le voisin, au keuf qui controlait les gens rien que pour faire ierchi.Je crois me souvenir qu'il y avait un "extraordinaire" dans le titre de ce film.Alors si quelqu'un pourrait me mettre sur la voie, ça m'aiderai pour le petit cadeaude la st Valentin.Ah, c'est un film qui doit avoir 3-4 ans. Merci!



C'est Intervention divine


----------



## GroDan (12 Février 2006)

merci beaucoup Yvos, merci.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2006)

On lui a piqué ses éléphant, voilà Tony Jaa très en colère.
Et quand Tony Jaa est en colère, ça castagne à tout va, ça brise des os et du mobilier, ça sent le sapin pour la mafia asiatique de Sydney (c'est eux qui ont volé les éléphants, pour des raisons qui échappent un peu à notre logique d'occidentaux...)

Bref, scénario très con, acteurs grimaçants et assez figés, mais scènes de combats impressionantes.
Un régal pour les amateurs du genre.

Et j'ai adoré la conclusion en voix off : 
"Nous les thailandais, nous sommes un peuple pacifique qui aime la nature et les éléphants... Mais faut pas nous faire chier"


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Février 2006)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> On lui a piqué ses éléphant, voilà Tony Jaa très en colère.
> Et quand Tony Jaa est en colère, ça castagne à tout va, ça brise des os et du mobilier, ça sent le sapin pour la mafia asiatique de Sydney (c'est eux qui ont volé les éléphants, pour des raisons qui échappent un peu à notre logique d'occidentaux...)
> 
> Bref, scénario très con, acteurs grimaçants et assez figés, mais scènes de combats impressionantes.
> ...


 C&#8217;est vrai qu&#8217;il est impressionnant ce mec. Il donne la sensation de réellement frapper. Donc si j'en crois ton commentaire c'est pareil que OngBak. A louer quoi...


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Février 2006)

Je viens de le visionner, et après tous ces mois de "je le loue ou je ne loue pas ?", je me suis donc décidé ce soir.
J'avoue ne pas avoir été deçu quant à la qualité du film, superbe réalisation, interprétation interessante.
Quant à l'histoire en elle même je ne peux en parler n'étant pas croyant. Ce que je peux dire en revanche, c'est qu'une fois de plus, tout découle de la connerie des hommes, de leur bêtise, de leur non-acceptation des choses différentes, du racisme etc...En tous les cas, chapeau Mr Gibson, et j'espère qu'APOCALYPTO sera du même accabit.


----------



## dada didouda (16 Février 2006)

Un superbe film sur l'amour, l'amitié, le cinéma, les convictions politiques et l'italie d'après guerre, tout ça filmé à la perfection. Une histoire s'étendant sur près de 40 ans et comportant plein de petites histoires, de petites tragédies et de petits bonheurs. Et contrairement au titre, ce n'est pas une histoire d'amour, enfin pas uniquement, mais surtout une histoire de la vie.

 c'est l'excellent Nous nous sommes tant aimés de Ettore Scola :love:  







 Un film à découvrir   mais malheureusement difficilement trouvable en dvd.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2006)

Je viens de découvrir un site merveilleux pour tous les amateurs de cinéma. Il s'agit de Dr. Macro's High Quality Movie Scans. Comme son nom l'indique, on peut y trouver des images en haute résolution de stars hollywoodiennes de la première moitié du XXe siècle (et même au-delà pour certain(e)s). La galerie contient plusieurs centaines de portraits tous plus magnifiques les uns que les autres. Un _must_ qui a vite trouvé une place de choix dans mes signets...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Février 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de le visionner, et après tous ces mois de "je le loue ou je ne loue pas ?", je me suis donc décidé ce soir.
> J'avoue ne pas avoir été deçu quant à la qualité du film, superbe réalisation, interprétation interessante.
> Quant à l'histoire en elle même je ne peux en parler n'étant pas croyant. Ce que je peux dire en revanche, c'est qu'une fois de plus, tout découle de la connerie des hommes, de leur bêtise, de leur non-acceptation des choses différentes, du racisme etc...En tous les cas, chapeau Mr Gibson, et j'espère qu'APOCALYPTO sera du même accabit.



Un très bon film gore...


----------



## krystof (16 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir un site merveilleux pour tous les amateurs de cinéma. Il s'agit de Dr. Macro's High Quality Movie Scans. Comme son nom l'indique, on peut y trouver des images en haute résolution de stars hollywoodiennes de la première moitié du XXe siècle (et même au-delà pour certain(e)s). La galerie contient plusieurs centaines de portraits tous plus magnifiques les uns que les autres. Un _must_ qui a vite trouvé une place de choix dans mes signets...




Effectivement, ça vaut le détour.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Février 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de découvrir un site merveilleux pour tous les amateurs de cinéma. Il s'agit de Dr. Macro's High Quality Movie Scans. Comme son nom l'indique, on peut y trouver des images en haute résolution de stars hollywoodiennes de la première moitié du XXe siècle (et même au-delà pour certain(e)s). La galerie contient plusieurs centaines de portraits tous plus magnifiques les uns que les autres. Un _must_ qui a vite trouvé une place de choix dans mes signets...



Superbe, et hop dans le signet "cinéma", merci


----------



## Kreck (19 Février 2006)

Je viens de voir le remake de la Panthère Rose, c'est une grosse merde.


----------



## supermoquette (19 Février 2006)

Kreck a dit:
			
		

> Je viens de voir le remake de la Panthère Rose, c'est une grosse merde.


Dis-moi pas que t'es fâché, en plus ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Février 2006)

J'ai revu, hier soir, _Minority Report_

Quelle daube!


----------



## imimi (20 Février 2006)

Ce week end nous avons eu la joie d'aller voir *Le nouveau Monde*.
Heu comment dire... Moi qui m'attendais à un nouveau *1492* ben j'ai été déçue  

Certes y'a des p'tits moments sympatiques mais p***** qu'est-ce que je me suis faite chier !
C'est gnangan à souhait : tout le film on a le droit aux échanges de regards entre le coker- frit Colin Farrell et Pocahontas :mouais: 


Des plans superbes sauvent un peu ce film


----------



## supermoquette (20 Février 2006)

Ahhhhh, c'est toi qui a hurlé _YES!*_ à l'apparition du générique ?   moi j'ai bien aimé son côté contemplatif. Et la façon de rendre les souvenirs.

* véridique


----------



## imimi (20 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Ahhhhh, c'est toi qui a hurlé _YES!*_ à l'apparition du générique ?
> * véridique


 
Nan c'était pas moi.
Dans ma salle à moi c'était silence de mort du début du film jusqu'à la fin du générique... :sleep:  
Même en sortie de salle, dans les couloirs, personne n'a moufté...


----------



## Kreck (20 Février 2006)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Dis-moi pas que t'es fâché, en plus ?


Si, si, pour la bonne et simple raison que je suis un grand fan de Peter Sellers.
Mais là, franchement, impossible de rester zen.


----------



## jojofk (22 Février 2006)

L'ai revu hier. N'aurait jamais dû passer à la couleur, Jarmush..


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mars 2006)

Je rentre à l'instant de la projection de *Brokeback Mountain*.
C'est un film sobre, tout en retenue et que certains pourront sans doute même trouver un peu aride en dépit des paysages majestueux du Wyoming.
C'est un film délicat, plein de non-dits qui laissent deviner l'intériorité des êtres et les mouvements de leurs c&#339;urs et de leurs âmes. C'est un film qui ne juge pas.
Ce n'est pas un film militant. Ce n'est pas même un film qui banalise l'homosexualité masculine comme on a pu le lire ici ou là.
C'est un film qui banalise l'amour. Pas au sens où l'amour serait une chose banale, mais dans celui où l'on ne choisit pas ni qui on est ni qui on aime, et que tout amour entre deux êtres, quels qu'ils soient, est une chose belle, difficile et éminemment respectable. Bref, il n'y a pas un amour pour les tarlouzes et un amour pour les autres : il y a des regards qui se croisent, des vies qui s'entremêlent, des impressions fugaces du bonheur volé et c'est tout.
_Brokeback Moutain_ est un beau film simple sur une histoire simple : celle d'un amour à la fois compliqué et ordinaire.
Je ne peux qu'inviter tout ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore vu à aller le voir : c'est un film qui donne envie d'être amoureux.


----------



## jojofk (11 Mars 2006)

Tiens je l'ai aussi vu hier à 22h. 

.. films juste. Tout sonne, mais tendance mélodramatique parfois ennuyeuse, j'ai trouvé, dû peut-être à quelques passages musicaux. Un peu elliptique aussi.

C'est cher le ciné, 6, même étudiant. Mais celui-là est à voir en salle, si déjà..


----------



## imimi (13 Mars 2006)

Alors heu... comment dire... heu... heu... ben heu...



C'est tout naze !
            



Ah, voilà, c'est dit  



​5 personnes sont sorties de la salle après 10 minutes de film, m'aurait fait chier aussi de payer 10 euros pour ça.
La VO est pourrie par les accents franchouillards des acteurs, les gags à répétitions passent mal et le scénario est ce qu'il est...  
On a beau aimer Reno et Kline ben ça suffit pas, loin de là !
J'aurais du débrancher plus de neurones encore en arrivant au ciné moi  :hein: :rateau: 


Vos impressions ?​


----------



## mado (16 Mars 2006)

Effectivement il crève l'écran. Et nous emmène dans un étrange voyage où la création artistique et l'humanité se livrent un combat au goût amer. Où on est sans cesse en balance entre l'attirance et la répulsion. 
Truman Capote est un film magnifique. 

A voir en VO, impératif.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (16 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Effectivement il crève l'écran. Et nous emmène dans un étrange voyage où la création artistique et l'humanité se livrent un combat au goût amer. Où on est sans cesse en balance entre l'attirance et la répulsion.
> Truman Capote est un film magnifique.
> 
> A voir en VO, impératif.




Juste pour confirmer


----------



## Craquounette (16 Mars 2006)

Revu il y a qques jours La Ligne Verte.... 

Toujours aussi bien


----------



## mado (16 Mars 2006)

Tiens c'est étrange, sans l'être vraiment j'imagine. Hier soir, au cours de la discussion "post film", certains ont fait un lien avec La ligne Verte


----------



## Patamach (17 Mars 2006)

Un grand film vu hier avec plein de grands acteurs:




​ 
... ou la comédie francaise comme je trouve on ne sait plus faire. Simple, efficace, avec un message à faire passer malgré les rires, un bon scénario et des acteurs qui savent jouer!


----------



## Kreck (17 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Alors heu... comment dire... heu... heu... ben heu...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je confirme, c'est de la merde.
Se replonger dans les deux meilleurs de la série : quand la panthère rose s'emmêle et quand l'inspecteur s'emmêle pour laver cet affront me semble impératif :rateau:


----------



## Galatée (18 Mars 2006)

Aaaah... Je viens de revoir "The Truman Show" :love:  Ce film est vraiment à voir pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu, et à revoir pour les autres...

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Galatée (18 Mars 2006)

Aaaah... Je viens de revoir "The Truman Show" :love:  Ce film est vraiment à voir pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu, et à revoir pour les autres...

 :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## yvos (18 Mars 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> Ce week end nous avons eu la joie d'aller voir *Le nouveau Monde*.
> Heu comment dire... Moi qui m'attendais à un nouveau *1492* ben j'ai été déçue
> 
> Certes y'a des p'tits moments sympatiques mais p***** qu'est-ce que je me suis faite chier !
> ...




ah tiens, moi j'ai vraiment bien aimé  

je m'attendais assez à cela, vu les films précédents de T.Malick très très contemplatifs...

superbe lumière, superbe image (je parle pas forcément de paysages  ) 
...pas du tout le trip aventure genre 1492..avant tout un film esthétique

deux choses m'ont par contre ennuyé: Colin Farrel, qui est vraiment mauvais et qui n'arrive pas à faire autre chose qu'une tête de chien battu, et la voix off qui en ajoute au côté gnan gnan


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Avril 2006)

Le teaser du film des simpson est dispo sue le site d'Apple! :love:


----------



## Kreck (4 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Le teaser du film des simpson est dispo sue le site d'Apple! :love:



Sortie prévue en juillet 2007 :affraid:
Toh !!!


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Avril 2006)

Oui, faut pas être pressé.


----------



## naas (5 Avril 2006)

J'ai profité d'un passage dans notre mère patrie pour aller au ciné (de quartier) il n'y avait pas plétore de choix _(et puis voir un film anglais en vf j'ai du mal :bebe:   )_, je me suis donc rabattu sur sarko, l'histoire d'un cosaque et de son cheval, sympa mais sans plus, un bon petit moment dans une salle obscure


----------



## Lio70 (5 Avril 2006)

Dernier film vu en salle: "Congo River" de Thierry Michel, plutôt un documentaire.

Côté DVD, je suis tombé sur une édition à quelques euros du "Bal des vampires" de Polanski, qui me fait toujours autant marrer.


----------



## HmJ (5 Avril 2006)

Mon chef d'oeuvre, qui repassera sans doute a l'occasion de la Coupe. Dewaere est magistral, comme toujours.


----------



## Saltabadil (6 Avril 2006)

J'espère que Galatée n'en aura pas encore parlé, mais le dernier coup de poing cinématographique (enfin, c'était dans notre salon en fait), c'était The Machinist, avec Christian Bale. Le bougre a perdu 30 kilos pour le rôle, je crois, et en plus il se paye le luxe de jouer extraordinairement bien. C'est un film à pirouette finale, mais qui tient même quand on la connait, car l'atmosphère et la réalisation sont très travaillées.
exemples de films à pirouette finale qui ne se laissent pas voir deux fois :
- le sixième sens
- usual suspects

exemples de films à pirouettes finales qui se regardent à l'infini :
-Fight club
-Les Autres

Sans pirouette finale, voilà le plus beau film du monde selon moi :


----------



## Ichabod Crane (6 Avril 2006)

Joli choix (et joli avatar  ), 
quant aux film " pirouettes" et que je compare un peu a THE MACHINIST d'ailleurs, il ya aussi l'inénarable MEMENTO avec le talentueux Guy Pearce.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (6 Avril 2006)

jojofk a dit:
			
		

> L'ai revu hier. N'aurait jamais dû passer à la couleur, Jarmush..



Je suis d'accord sur le fond, mais je viens de revoir GHOST DOG et j'ai du mal à l'imaginer en N&B.


----------



## Melounette (6 Avril 2006)

Galatée a dit:
			
		

> Aaaah... Je viens de revoir "The Truman Show" :love: Ce film est vraiment à voir pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu, et à revoir pour les autres...
> 
> :love:  :love:  :love:


Exact ! Pourtant j'ai vraiment du mal avec Jim Carrey(autant il peut être bon, autant il peut être carrément mauvais et ridicule), mais là, c'est excellent. 
Bon bin, j'y vais de mon petit film coup de coeur depuis un moment déjà, mais que je re-regarde toujours dès que j'ai un coup de pompe : Secratary (l'histoire)
Bon alors, je vous vois venir, non ce n'est pas un fil SM, ni un film érotique. Au début, on se demande un peu où on est tombé, et en fait on passe un super moment. Et pis bon, une p'tite fessée de temps en temps...:rose:


----------



## HmJ (7 Avril 2006)

Bon, pour faire chuter le niveau, le pire film de ma vie : un copain qui m'a emmene voir cette daube... J'etais ado, j'ai paye les places... Plus jamais ca...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (7 Avril 2006)

Presque aussi bon que :


----------



## G2LOQ (7 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Presque aussi bon que :


 *John Spartan* à *Simon Phoenix*: "Tu crèves lécran !" En le cognant avec un téléviseur.


----------



## la(n)guille (7 Avril 2006)

très impressionant, un beau film, avec de vrais acteurs... malgrès l'image qu'ils véhiculent...


----------



## Adrienhb (8 Avril 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Presque aussi bon que :



Mmmh... pas complètement d'accord... il y avait du bon dans ce film: sa petite critique du politiquement correcte ou l'humour de Stallone et de Schwarzy...

A.


----------



## Ichabod Crane (9 Avril 2006)

Adrienhb a dit:
			
		

> Mmmh... pas complètement d'accord... il y avait du bon dans ce film: sa petite critique du politiquement correcte ou l'humour de Stallone et de Schwarzy...
> 
> A.



Je suis d'accord et de plus c'est un bon film d'action où, d'ailleurs, Stallone ne se prenait pas trop au sérieux et puis qu'on le veuille ou non Wesley Snipes reste un très bon acteur. Dommage qu'il se soit diriger vers la série Z.

Dans un tout autre registre voici deux petites merveilles que je conseille à qui ne les a pas vu.








Le premier bénéficie d'un Vincent Lindon tout en retenue et d'une belle adaptation (Le film et réalisé par l'auteur du livre Emmanuel Carrère)

Le second du talent de tous les interprètes (on se croirait à leur place), et d'une réalisation peu commune. Moi, qui d'habitude n'aime pas Michaël Kaneke, je suis resté vraiment surpris par cette angoissante histoire.

Et les deux ont une fin...oups, je n'en dis pas plus pour ceux qui ne les ont pas vu.

A voir d'urgence


----------



## MonteChristo (9 Avril 2006)

Ichabod Crane a dit:
			
		

> Le second du talent de tous les interprètes (on se croirait à leur place), et d'une réalisation peu commune. Moi, qui d'habitude n'aime pas Michaël Kaneke, je suis resté vraiment surpris par cette angoissante histoire.



Et un magnifique générique de début


----------



## Ichabod Crane (9 Avril 2006)

MonteChristo a dit:
			
		

> Et un magnifique générique de début



C'est vrai, très original, comme tout le film d'ailleurs


----------



## Anonyme (14 Avril 2006)

Ce soir, j'ai revu un film que j'avais vu pour la première fois, par hasard, il y a bien des années à la téloche. Il s'agit d'*Intérieurs*.
Bien que ce film ait été écrit et réalisé par Woody Allen, ce n'est pas une comédie. Au contraire, c'est une histoire sobre et grave, empreinte d'une réelle dimension tragique. Elle raconte les derniers mois d'une femme d'une soixantaine d'années dont la vie s'est résumée à être une parfaite épouse et mère et qui, abandonnée par son mari et délaissée par ses filles, finit par se suicider.
Outre l'hommage évident au cinéma d'Ingmar Bergman dont il est un grand admirateur, Woody Allen signe avec ce film un véritable chef-d'&#339;uvre dont la mise en scène se singularise par sa discrétion et son efficacité. Les acteurs, Geraldine Page et Diane Keaton en tête, sont tout simplement formidables, déployant un sens de la retenue et une sensibilité rares.


----------



## Craquounette (15 Avril 2006)

Scenario très bien ficelé, cadrage et prises de vue digne du réalisateur, très bonne BO, belle brochette d'acteur... Que vous dire d'autre si ce n'est que j'ai beaucoup aimé!
Amateurs de films à suspens sans trop de violence, vous allez aimer


----------



## StJohnPerse (15 Avril 2006)

Les Amants du Flore , j'aime beaucoup . Jeu magistral de Lorant Deutsch , il reproduit toute la puissance de Sartre .


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Les Amants du Flore , j'aime beaucoup . Jeu magistral de Lorant Deutsch , il reproduit toute la puissance de Sartre .



Meuh oui meuh oui...

Sartre... sans déconner... 

Il aura tout essayé... 

Qu'on lui arrache les burnes bordel !!!!!


----------



## Melounette (16 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Les Amants du Flore , j'aime beaucoup . Jeu magistral de Lorant Deutsch , il reproduit toute la puissance de Sartre .


J'ai regardé par curiosité, j'ai éteint par dégoût. Non, vraiment non.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Avril 2006)

Melounette a dit:
			
		

> J'ai regardé par curiosité, j'ai éteint par dégoût. Non, vraiment non.




Et pourquoi ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Avril 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'on lui arrache les burnes bordel !!!!!



Avec des tenailles rouillées, chauffées à blanc et frottées à l'ail...


----------



## Melounette (16 Avril 2006)

Comme c'est évidemment à la télé à une heure de grande écoute, ce genre de film ne peut pas aller jusqu'au bout. J'ai trouvé ça un tantinet gentillet. Je n'ai pas cru à Sartre et surtout à Simone de Beauvoir. Enfin je sais pas, environ 1h30 sur Beauvoir en esclave sexuelle soumise et Sartre en tireur d'élite, mmmh, je suis pas convaincue. Mais bon je résume beaucoup, c'est vrai que y avait quelques trucs, mais pitètre pas de quoi en faire un film. Et puis je suis une très grosse fan de leurs écrits, donc c'est un peu dur de "survoler" le sujet. Ouais en fait mon point de vue n'est pas très objectif.:mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (16 Avril 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Avec des tenailles rouillées, chauffées à blanc et frottées à l'ail...


Gâcheur d'ail ! Rouillées et chauffées d'accord, mais on ne joue pas avec la nourriture ! 

Vu ce matin, le dernier DA 3D produit par Disney : The Wild.
C'est l'histoire de Nemo avec les persos de Madagascar saupoudrés d'un tantinet de Roi lion. Belles images, animation plus que correcte, bonne illumination de scène. Du plaisir pour les yeux.
Mais scénario bancal, alambiqué par moments et ficelles à faire peur (les caméléons) tout auteur un peu consciencieux. Les personnages sont trop simplets et manichéens (sauf le koala qui sauve l'équipe, même s'il n'a que le second rôle après la paire de lions).
Y'a toutefois un petit rongeur masochiste qui m'a fait rire, mais c'est 20 secondes du film.
Voilà. Ca a plu à ma fille quand-même (sans doute pour les premières raisons)


----------



## macinside (16 Avril 2006)

dernier film et aimer : mémoire d'une geisha :love:


----------



## Lio70 (16 Avril 2006)

Vu hier en catastrophe avant qu'il soit retiré de l'affiche: "Du jour au lendemain" avec Poelvoorde. Beaucoup aimé. Drôle sans sombrer dans la franchouillardise. Le personnage du gardien interprété par Rufus est délicieux.

Enfin ! J'ai trouvé un DVD que je cherchais depuis longtemps (même Amazon est en rupture de stock): "The Player" de Robert Altman, un de mes films préférés. Il n'a pas vieilli.


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Avril 2006)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> dernier film et aimer : mémoire d'une geisha :love:



 Je nai pas osé aller le voir. Des geishas qui parlent anglais c'est heu...:mouais:


----------



## mikoo (16 Avril 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:
			
		

> Je nai pas osé aller le voir. Des geishas qui parlent anglais c'est heu...:mouais:



surtout que c'est des chinoises qui jouent des geishas (japonaises), donc bon niveau réalisme on repassera...  

...

Sinon là en écoutant la BOF de Match Point (de l'opéra italien), je me rappelle du film : un chef d'oeuvre.


----------



## StJohnPerse (16 Avril 2006)

mikoo a dit:
			
		

> surtout que c'est des chinoises qui jouent des geishas (japonaises), donc bon niveau réalisme on repassera...
> 
> ...




Ca coutait moins cher , la mondialisation tout ca


----------



## alèm (21 Avril 2006)

pour détendre l'atmosphère, je pense que je vais aller voir le fameux OSS-117... mon côté intello Inrocks/télérama/Cahiers (en vrai, je ne lis que les critiques des cahiers) qui me dit ça... Dujardin, un grand acteur...






en fait, non !

la vraie raison vient du réalisateur parce qu'il a réalisé ça 







  

enfin, un peu de culture cinématographique pour relever le niveau de nos élites parisiennes !! 

MERCI FICELLE !!!


----------



## joanes (21 Avril 2006)

Attention ce flim n'est pas un flim sur le cyclimse


----------



## hegemonikon (21 Avril 2006)

Lundi 24 avril sur ARTE vous pourrez voir ça:






À ne pas rater​


----------



## Adrienhb (22 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Ca coutait moins cher , la mondialisation tout ca



Vue la notoriété des actrices japonaises à l'international, cela aurait sans doute coûté moins cher... oui, mais bon il fallait des actrices déjà connues... et tout le monde le sait, une Asiatique ressemble à n'importe quelle autre Asiatique... 

A.


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous,
J'arrivais pas à trouver le fil qui parlait de cinéma. Heureusement, on me l'a trouvé!


Quelqu'un a vu les films "Camping" et "Silent Hill" qui viennent de sortir au cinema?  
Ils sont comment?

*DW*


----------



## imimi (27 Avril 2006)

J'ai vu Silent Hill moi.


Ben c'est pas terrrib' terrib'... :mouais:

Tout ce qui concerne l'image c'est OK (plan, effets, cadrages,...), tout est quazi nickel mais le scénar est cruellement plat  et je ne parle même pas de la BO plutôt hasardeuse :affraid:
Aucune "surprise-qui-fait-peur", pas d'atmosphère angoissante, des incohérences...



En bref :  :sleep:




NB : je pense que le film doit encore être plus décevant si on connait le jeu...


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Avril 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> J'ai vu Silent Hill moi.
> 
> 
> NB : je pense que le film doit encore être plus décevant si on connait le jeu...


 
C'est justement parce que je connais le jeu et que je l'avais bien aimé que je m'intéressais au film...
Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas su en faire un bon film (selon toi!).
J'irai peut etre le voir, on verra bien..


----------



## StJohnPerse (27 Avril 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> J'arrivais pas à trouver le fil qui parlait de cinéma. Heureusement, on me l'a trouvé!
> 
> 
> ...




Lis les critiques de Camping


----------



## yvos (27 Avril 2006)

merci pour cette participation 


vu hier soir OSS117. Bof. Je me demande si le second degré aura toujours été perçu comme tel. Ca fait un certain temps que j'ai pas vu de truc que j'ai vraiment adoré au ciné, tiens.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Lis les critiques de Camping


Les critiques, j'adore. 

Mais APRES le film.




			
				Yvos a dit:
			
		

> merci pour cette participation



Au poil, comme d'hab.


----------



## imimi (27 Avril 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> C'est justement parce que je connais le jeu et que je l'avais bien aimé que je m'intéressais au film...
> Dommage qu'ils n'aient pas su en faire un bon film (selon toi!).
> J'irai peut etre le voir, on verra bien..



Pour sûr que tu vas aller le voir !
Non mais 





Faut pas t'arrêter à mon seul avis, j'ai des goûts de chiottes parait-il


----------



## jojofk (27 Avril 2006)

Au ciné, 2 films *bof*: _Enfermé dehors_ et _Sophie Scholl_.


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Avril 2006)

imimi a dit:
			
		

> je pense que le film doit encore être plus décevant si on connait le jeu...



 Surtout le 2. Un jeu vachement intelligent.  :love:


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Avril 2006)

StJohnPerse a dit:
			
		

> Lis les critiques de Camping


Ca oui je pourrais le faire, mais je trouvais plus interessant d'entendre des personnes d'ici en parler si elles l'avait vu..  surtout que ce fil est fait exprès 

J'irais bien le voir, mais habitant en Italie, c'est pas sur que ça se fasse..


----------



## hegemonikon (27 Avril 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> ()
> J'irais bien le voir, mais habitant en Italie, c'est pas sur que ça se fasse..



Si tu es à Côme je crois qu'il y a un cinéma à Milan qui passe pas mal de films français en v.o.


----------



## DandyWarhol (27 Avril 2006)

hegemonikon a dit:
			
		

> Si tu es à Côme je crois qu'il y a un cinéma à Milan qui passe pas mal de films français en v.o.


    merci c'est sympa pour l'info. Je crois que je suis passé une fois devant ce cinéma, mais je crois qu'ils programment surtout des films plus classiques..
Mais tu as raison je regarderai


----------



## imimi (20 Octobre 2006)

Bah alors, plus personne ne cause film ici ??? 
Même pas moi... :rose: 

Quelqu'un a vu Le Parfum tiré du bouquin de Süskind ?
Et Indigènes ?
Et Le Diable s'habille en Prada?


----------



## JPTK (20 Octobre 2006)

imimi a dit:


> Bah alors, plus personne ne cause film ici ???
> M&#234;me pas moi... :rose:
> 
> Quelqu'un a vu Le Parfum tir&#233; du bouquin de S&#252;skind ?
> ...



T'as rien d'autres ? Parce que l&#224;...:rateau:
Ah ouai il y avait pas eu de post depuis avril 2006...

Faut dire que le titre de ce sujet aide pas &#224; le retrouver... contient pas le mot cin&#233;ma. Je suis s&#251;r que je l'avais cherch&#233; pour AVIDA.


----------



## imimi (20 Octobre 2006)

C'est sûr en ce moment au cinoche y'a pas grand'chose mais bon hein faut pas jouer les difficiles non plus   

J'ai beaucoup aimé le roman de Süskind et l'adapation ciné m'intrigue... Alors, un avis ?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Octobre 2006)

J'ai vu "Indigènes"

Début laborieux, le type a beaucoup de mal à nous interresser vraiment à ses personnages, ça sent l'illustration, l'image convenue sur fond de bonne morale et les scènes de guerre avec beaucoup de monde sont (à mon sens) un peu ratées.

Et puis, les personnages arrivent en France, le scénario prend le temps de nous parler d'eux, on s'attache et la fin est vraiment prenante, le réalisateur étant d'autant plus interressant qu'il a moins de monde dans le champs.

Au final, bon film... Pour les gens patients...


"Le diable s'habille en Prada" - j'ai lu le bouquin. Annecdotique, laborieux et vite chiant à force de se vouloir drôle à tout prix.
Sans intérêt.


----------



## rezba (15 Novembre 2006)

Je n'ai pas assez le temps d'aller au cin&#233;. Alors je s&#233;lectionne.

J'ai vu Le Labyrinthe de Pan. _





El Laberinto del Fauno. _Un film de Guillermo del toro.
Qu'est ce que je peux vous dire dessus pour que vous y alliez ?
 Que ce n'est pas un film sur Peter Pan, mais que le film se remplit notamment des vieilles l&#233;gendes de Pan, celles qui ont donn&#233; lieu &#224; Peter ensuite. Un univers plus proche du Peter Pan de Loisel que de celui de Disney, en tout cas.
 Que ce n'est pas seulement un film fantastique, et que c'est m&#234;me tout autre chose. Et qu'il faut absolument y aller pour &#231;a.
 Que j'y ai d&#233;couvert un Sergi Lopez et une Maribel Verdu &#224; mille lieux de leurs emplois habituels, et qu'ils servent un grand sc&#233;nar.
 Que Guillermo del Toro est en train, avec Inarritu et De la Iglesias, de r&#233;volutionner le genre fantastique.
 Que je n'ai jamais vu, de ma vie, un tel hybride entre film fantastique et film politique.
 Que les images, les prises de vue et les d&#233;cors sont &#224; tomber.
Que, malheureusement, les &#226;mes trop sensibles vont devoir s'abtenir.
_ 
Bref, j'ai bien aim&#233;... 
_


----------



## lumai (15 Novembre 2006)

Je te rejoins dans ce que tu peux dire sur ce film. Juste je rejouterais que l'on y retrouve pas seulement Peter Pan mais aussi beaucoup de codes li&#233;s aux contes en g&#233;n&#233;ral. Tu parles &#224; la fois de fantastique et de politique, ce film a &#233;norm&#233;ment de facettes par lesquelles on peut l'aborder. Je le reverrai tr&#232;s surement  : je suis sure d'&#234;tre tout autant fascin&#233;e et d'y d&#233;couvrir encore de nouvelles cl&#233;s.
Ha ! Et oui ce n'est pas du tout un film pour enfant, contrairement &#224; ce que le titre pourrait laisser croire. Peut-&#234;tre le titre original " le Labyrinthe du Faune" est-il plus adapt&#233;. Bon oui je suis une &#226;me sensible et j'avoue ne pas avoir voulu tout voir...  

Excellent film en tout cas !


----------



## yvos (15 Novembre 2006)

Le Dahlia Noir.

Fervent lecteur d'Ellroy, &#231;a s'annon&#231;ait plut&#244;t mal (comme souvent lorsque l'on va voir des adaptations de romans qu'on a d&#233;j&#224; lu). Le d&#233;fi &#233;tait lourd &#224; relever.
Le moins que l'on puisse dire, c'est que c'est loup&#233;. On est tr&#232;s loin de l'univers noir et crade d'Ellroy, du c&#244;t&#233; obsessionnel de son &#233;criture, de la fascination pour le Dalhia (amen&#233;e de mani&#232;re grossi&#232;re dans le film). 
Bon...passons sur l'existence du bouquin et prenons le film lui m&#234;me, en esp&#233;rant que l'intrigue tiendra la route:
Le film propose en &#233;change de cela une intrigue mal men&#233;e, des caricatures d'acteurs aussi complexes que des ballons de basket, une absence totale de rythme et une progression laborieuse qu'on paie cash &#224; la fin par un bouclage aussi pr&#233;cipit&#233;.
De Palma ne s'est pas foul&#233;: il a repris plein de plans types des Incorruptibles. Ctrl+C / Ctrl+V

Bref, une daube en barre. Autant garder ses 9 euros pour autre chose, voire m&#234;me l'achat du bouquin.


----------



## macelene (16 Novembre 2006)

... Dur de poster après toi Yvos... Certes je dois être bon public. Mais j'ai aimé ce film. Pour son ambiance, pour ces couleurs d'autrefois, pour les décors, pour les bagnoles, pour ce beau mec: Aaron Eckhart, pour ce fouillis que l'on ressent dans le livre d'Ellroy...  En tous cas ça m'a donné envie de le relire. 
Pas évident de porter à l'écran un livre aussi noir et tordu que celui-ci... 
Nous étions 4, deux ayant lu le livre, plus facile de s'y retrouver; les deux autres un peu perdus dans cette triple histoire.


Pis bon 4  ça va, un bon moment :rateau:  


Il y a un livre de Don Wolfe qui vient de sortir qui reprend l'enquête du Dahlia Noir...   
* "Le dossier Dahlia noir, la pègre, le nabab et le meurtre"*


----------



## yvos (16 Novembre 2006)

4&#8364;?
bon, &#231;a va alors


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2006)

Eh bien moi, ça faisait longtemps que je ne m'étais pas autant ennuyé devant un film et Le Dalhia Noir a été l'occasion de renouer avec cette envie irrépressible de quitter la salle avant la fin, que j'aurais mise à éxecution si je ne m'étais finalement endormi.
Ou comment mettre en image tous les poncifs éculés du cinéma.
Oui le cinéma des 50's avait une esthétique et un style particulier.
Non, mettre un chapeau aux héros et leur faire allumer une clope tous les 3 plans ne suffit pas à retrouver l'ambiance des films de cette époque.
Une sombre bouse selon moi ce film...


----------



## jphg (16 Novembre 2006)

aaah du cinéma !
(classement allociné)

mes derniers coups de cur :
 *labyrinthe de Pan *(4 étoiles) très bien
 *Le Parfum *(4 étoiles) génial
 *Babel* (3,5 étoiles) bien
 *Children of Men* (4 étoiles) génial
 *Ne le dis à personne* (3 étoiles, 18/20) bien

derniers coups de pompe :
 *Poltergay* (-2 étoiles) chiant
 *Une vérité qui dérange* (-4 étoiles) à chier, direction poubelle

le film étranger de l'année :
*Little Miss Sunshine*

le film français de l'année :
hm je dirais "*Indigènes*" quand même, même si pas parfait

la bouze de l'année :
*Une vérité qui dérange*
(*ici le terme de "bouze" s'entend dans un sens plus large que "navet" parce qu'il introduit la notion d'honnêteté intelectuelle.)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

C'est perso ou ça dépend complètement de Allociné ?

Je ne me souviens pas de tout ce que j'ai vu, mais, récement, de bien, j'ai vu "Flandres" et "Je vais bien, ne t'en fais pas".

J'ai bien aimé "Children of men" mais certains trucs....
Hallucinant comme un film intelligent et bien fait mais sans plus devient tout de suite un "chef d'oeuvre" en comparaison de la masse de ce qui sort en anglais...

Film de l'année ?
Le prochain, j'espère (sinon, pourquoi aller au ciné)

Bouze de l'année ?
Oh, plein, je suis un gros consommateurs de dvd loués...
Mais bouze au ciné ?
"Rosario" m'a beaucoup déçu.
C'est très subjectif, non ?
Bouze des 12 derniers millénaires ? "Le projet Blair Witch" - même pas drôle, au contraire de "Beowulf" qui est une daube aussi mais qui est à se tordre de rire.

Et puis, oui, il est nul mon classement, mais je n'aime pas les classements, les awards, les résumés....

On ne m'a pas demandé de faire un classement ?

Ah non, tiens.
Bon, ben bons cinés les macusers - normalement, le prochain pour moi, c'est "Borat".


----------



## jphg (16 Novembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est perso ou ça dépend complètement de Allociné ?.



c'est perso, c'est perso !


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Novembre 2006)

Puisque ce fil est gentiment remonté, je tiens à faire part à notre aimable assemblé que depuis six jours est sorti en DVD la version directors cut remasterisé  de Blade Runner. Si vous navez pas la patience dattendre lannée prochaine pour le collector avec le qui comprendra toute les version du film et la nouvelle Final Cut vous savez ce qui vous reste à faire.


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Puisque ce fil est gentiment remonté, je tiens à faire part à notre aimable assemblé que depuis six jours est sorti en DVD la version directors cut remasterisé  de Blade Runner. Si vous navez pas la patience dattendre lannée prochaine pour le collector avec le qui comprendra toute les version du film et la nouvelle Final Cut vous savez ce qui vous reste à faire.



La version Director's cut est déjà sortie en DVD remasterisé il y a quelques années...


----------



## G2LOQ (16 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> La version Director's cut est d&#233;j&#224; sortie en DVD remasteris&#233; il y a quelques ann&#233;es...



Pas vraiment la m&#234;me qualit&#233; de remasterisation... 

Edit: Un peu de lecture.


----------



## Luc G (16 Novembre 2006)

Macarel, dans un fil voisin m'a rappelé "Fritz the cat", un vieux dessin animé pour les vieux. Instruisez-vous si vous le voyez 

Du coup, un petit mot de quelques DVD que j'ai regardé ces temps-ci. 

Alors, d'abord, que ceux qui n'ont pas vu Mischka de Jean-François Stevenin envisagent de s'y intéresser. Ce film est un concentré d'humanité.   D'ailleurs, les films de Stevenin le sont tous (y en a pas des masses mais là n'est pas la question )

Sinon, revu aussi Zelig, un truc étrange de Woody Allen que j'avais bien aimé à l'époque et qui, même si ce n'est pas Mischka, est intéressant. Et puis un très beau film de Raymond Depardon : La captive du désert. (l'exact contraire d'un film d'action )


----------



## Anonyme (16 Novembre 2006)

Je n'ai vu aucun des trois.

Mes trois derniers dvd étaient :
* underworld2 (bouze à popcorn)
* petites confidences à ma psy (bouze à prozac)
* hostel (presque bien, mais...)

Je devrais arrêter de louer n'importe quoi sous prétexte que je ne l'ai pas vu...


----------



## Fab'Fab (17 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Pas vraiment la même qualité de remasterisation...
> 
> Edit: Un peu de lecture.



ils devraient réviser leur classiques.
J'ai un DVD remasterisé (pas du tout de grain à l'image...) sorti en 2000 ou 2002 avec le director's cut, la version sortie en salle et des commentaires du réalisateur...


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ils devraient réviser leur classiques.
> J'ai un DVD remasterisé (pas du tout de grain à l'image...) sorti en 2000 ou 2002 avec le director's cut, la version sortie en salle et des commentaires du réalisateur...



Zone2?


----------



## justme (17 Novembre 2006)

Je ne saurai trop vous recommander ce film qui traite, avec la gravité et l'émotion nécessaire, un sujet plus que d'actualité, que l'on a trop souvent tendance à oublier sous nos lattitudes... _(enfin, dans les medias je dis...)_

Le sujet ?

Le procès des institutions internationales (Banque Mondiale, FMI...) responsables de la situation actuelle en Afrique.

Poignant, lent à souhait, et tant de clins d'oeil à la vie malienne...

Un beau, très beau film, qui remue bien, qui a le mérite de remettre quelques pendules à leur place (à côté de Foucault si vous voulez ), et qui avec, des mots simples, fait un bilan sans concessions.

La plaidoirie de l'avocat des parties civiles est eloquente, sans compter les témoins qui défilent...

Bref, je vous le recommande (amateurs de courses poursuite s'abstenir... )


----------



## Ed_the_Head (20 Novembre 2006)

Hier apr&#232;s-midi, nous nous sommes lou&#233;s V for Vendetta des fr&#232;res Bogdanov Wachowski. 
Tir&#233; du comics d'Alan Moore. Wouah. 
Vivement l'adaptation des WatchMen. :love:


----------



## Jack O'Neill (20 Novembre 2006)

Moi j'aimerais savoir ce que vous pensez du dernier Woody Allen, Scoop !
Perso, je suis pas un grand fan d'Allen, je trouve que sur le plan du sc&#233;nario et de la direction d'acteur, le film est tr&#232;s bon. En revanche, je trouve le jeu de Woody Allen vraiment pas terrible du tout. Bon, je sais qu'il improvise &#233;norm&#233;ment sur un tournage, et qu'il a tr&#232;s peu de texte d'&#233;crit &#224; l'avance. Mais l'entendre b&#233;gayer et chercher ses mots sans arr&#234;t ont finit par me taper s&#233;rieusement sur le syst&#232;me et m'ont g&#226;cher le plaisir procur&#233; par cette com&#233;die sympathique...


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2006)

je suis assez d'accord avec toi. J'ai trouv&#233; ce film assez p&#233;nible, &#224; cause justement de Woody Allen, qui n'est contr&#244;l&#233; par personne. Non pas que son c&#244;t&#233; burlesque soit totalement d&#233;plaisant, mais l&#224;, je trouve que c'est vraiment trop.


----------



## yvos (20 Novembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah non, tiens.
> Bon, ben bons cinés les macusers - normalement, le prochain pour moi, c'est "Borat".


 

alors, qu'en as-tu pensé? ça m'a un peu gonflé, moi. J'avais un peu le sentiment que la hype fait que 30% de la salle se forçait à rigoler, d'ailleurs.

Cela dit, ça donne vraiment envie de prendre des cours "d'étiquette"


----------



## JPTK (20 Novembre 2006)

Apr&#232;s le superbe L'&#233;quipier, Philippe Lioret nous fait &#224; nouveau un film simplement beau et intense, superbement interpr&#233;t&#233;, magnifiquement &#233;crit, j'ai &#233;t&#233; &#224; nouveau totalement conquis par cette franche sinc&#233;rit&#233;... il ma&#238;trise le genre &#224; merveille, c'est un drame, on pleure, on rit, on est captiv&#233;, on a la gorge serr&#233;e tout le long et on sort de cette histoire le coeur plein, ravi et combl&#233;.

J'ai &#233;t&#233; litt&#233;ralement bluff&#233; par la prestation de M&#233;lanie Laurent ! Mon dieu mais quel talent ! Quelle justesse ! Cette superbe fille joue d'une mani&#232;re admirable... comme tous les autres d'ailleurs. Son jeu m'a clou&#233; &#224; mon si&#232;ge tr&#232;s rapidement, submerg&#233; par l'&#233;motion et la finesse de son jeu, cette fille est monumentale ! 

Julien Boisselier est pas mal non plus, charmant !
Quant &#224; Kad, bluff&#233; aussi, la grande classe, quel acteur ! 
A la rigueur y a juste la m&#232;re de famille qui passe un peu inaper&#231;u mais c'est pas grave.


----------



## Jack O'Neill (20 Novembre 2006)

yvos a dit:


> alors, qu'en as-tu pensé? ça m'a un peu gonflé, moi. J'avais un peu le sentiment que la hype fait que 30% de la salle se forçait à rigoler, d'ailleurs.



Ouais je suis d'accord avec toi. Bon c'est vrai que quand on sait que presque tout le film a été tourné "en live", sans répéter, et surtout à l'insu de certains "figurants" (qui ont d'ailleurs porté plainte à cause des droits de leur images), on se dit que le film est une petite "performance".
Mais bon, perso, dans la même catégorie de film tourné "live", ça vaut vraiment pas des films "documentaires" comme ceux de Michael Moore...

Ahhhh, Farenheit 9/11, je m'en lasserai jamais de celui là !! Enfin quelqu'un qui a du cran dans ce monde de brut !!


----------



## FANREM (20 Novembre 2006)

Il n'y a pas beaucoup de concerts en ce moment, et je vais au cinema. J'ai vu dans les 10 derniers jours (dans l'ordre) : 
Little miss sunshine : sincerement je m'attendais &#224; mieux, au vu de tout ce que j'avais lu ou entendu ici ou la. A part le final d&#233;jant&#233;, le reste est un peu mi&#232;vre. 

Ne le dis &#224; personne & Prete moi ta main. Pas mal pour tous les deux. Le 1er est un bon thriller dans la ligne de ce que font les americains, j'ai trouv&#233; le second particuli&#232;rement juste dans l'interpr&#233;tation de Charlotte Gainsbourg et de Alain Chabat. 

Borat : Le film le plus dr&#244;le que j'aie vu depuis longtemps. La salle etait pleine, et tout le monde eclatait de rire &#224; tout bout de champ. Le film ne respecte rien (heureusement que Ali G est juif, parce que ca commence fort). Ca ressemble &#224; un documentaire d'actualit&#233; qui aurait &#233;t&#233; revisit&#233; par le professeur Choron. Tout le monde en prend pour son grade : famille, eglise, bonne soci&#233;t&#233;, il n'&#233;pargne rien et dans son monde, sa soeur est d&#233;tentrice d'un titre de prostitu&#233;e, le village tol&#232;re un violeur, sa femme est tyrannique.... Sa qu&#234;te du graal consiste &#224; d'&#233;pouser Pamela Anderson, et il traverse l'Am&#233;rique pour arriver a ses fins. Rien ne leur sera epargne (il est accompagn&#233; par son producteur). Que du bon

Babel : Magnifique aussi, j'ai ador&#233;. Comment relier ensemble par la mise en place d'un puzzle un couple am&#233;ricain en voyage au Maroc - suite &#224; la mort subite de leur 3&#232;me enfant - une jeune japonaise sourde et muette - dont la mere s'est suicid&#233;e 10 ans auparavant - et une nourrice qui entraine les 2 autres enfants du couple au Mexique pour le mariage de son fils. Le film nous entraine au plus profond de l'ame de tous ces personnages par des plans tres rapproch&#233;s sur des mains, visages, larmes..., mais aussi s'ouvre en grand sur des paysages splendides. Il y a du sexe (mais pas de provocation, du sexe c&#233;r&#233;bral), de la violence. On y d&#233;couvre aussi l'amiti&#233;, le sens du d&#233;vouement, mais en contrapartie aussi l'&#233;goisme, la lachet&#233; et en permanence la mort qui r&#244;de au dessus des t&#234;tes de tous ces personnages. Vraiment excellent

Globalement extremement positif


----------



## plovemax (20 Novembre 2006)

Dernier film que je sois aller voir : Azur et Asmar de Michel Ocelot, avec mes enfants de 4 et 6 ans.
J'ai trouv&#233; ce film tr&#232;s touchant &#224; la fois sur le plan esth&#233;tique que sur le fond du message de tol&#233;rance qui est v&#233;hicul&#233;. Un tr&#232;s bon moment.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

J'ai bien aimé Kirikou.
Manque de temps, ça sera en DVD pour Azur & Asnar.



Mais je ne suis pas très dessin animé et la vogue actuelle des grands dadais regressifs et au moins trentenaires qui vont kiffer en bande un gros paquet de pop-corn devant tous les Shrek-like qui sortent me filent un peu des boutons...


----------



## GroDan (21 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Hier apr&#232;s-midi, nous nous sommes lou&#233;s V for Vendetta des fr&#232;res Bogdanov Wachowski.
> Tir&#233; du comics d'Alan Moore. Wouah.
> Vivement l'adaptation des WatchMen. :love:



Bon, ben on a lou&#233; ce film hier...&#231;a faisait longtemps qu'un film ne m'avait pas tant filer d'espoir_le dernier c'&#233;tait Fight Club_ V comme Vendetta, c'est une sorte de 1984 light, un pamphlet anti Bush & Tatcher, un hymne &#224; la libert&#233;, un retour sur l'histoire am&#233;ricaine et anglaise...bref, &#231;a m'a filer une p..... de patate. Certains trouverons &#231;a tr&#233;s politique, mais je regrette de ne pas l'avoir vu sur grand &#233;cran. M&#234;me si on &#224; l'impression de retrouver des morceaux de matrix dedans, j'ai retrouv&#233; l'espoir ! Je sais, &#231;a peut paraitre con, mais en ces temps, o&#249; l'on entend nos braves &#233;lus vomir du r&#233;pression, sanction, punition &#224; chaque phrase ...on se dit que peut-&#234;tre un jour, le grand soir pourrait arriver (sic!), et comme de plus en plus d'entre nous on de moins en moins de choses &#224; perdre......Wikip&#233;dia en parle bien, sans tous d&#233;florer, aller ouar
Allez je sens le banissement proche, je sors !


----------



## Talchan (24 Novembre 2006)

SHORTBUS étonnant, époustouflant, l'émotion dans le sexe, le sexe dans l'émotion mélange d'hommes et de femmes à la recherche d'eux mêmes en un mot Superbe !! Cela dit si vous prenez le "school bus" jaune pas la peine d'aller voir ce film, marginaux, esprits libres et ouverts n'hésitez pas !!


----------



## jphg (27 Novembre 2006)

The Host

très bon !
entre Les dents de la mer et Docteur Folamour.

Les dents de la mer : manière de filmer le monstre (on ne le voit pas tout de suite, il est amené progressivement, etc)

Docteur Folamour : satire politique

à part ça : très très bien filmé.


----------



## G2LOQ (27 Novembre 2006)

Un très gros carton en corée il parait. 

C'est pas trop Teen Movie?


----------



## jupiter (28 Novembre 2006)

-vu aussi, le prestige, original.
Demain je vais voir les infiltr&#233;s.
J'en ai lu que des bons &#233;chos alors j'espere que ca sera a la hauteur


----------



## boodou (29 Novembre 2006)

&#224; propos de THE HOST



G2LOQ a dit:


> Un tr&#232;s gros carton en cor&#233;e il parait.
> 
> C'est pas trop Teen Movie?



Pas du tout !
Un des meilleurs films de l'ann&#233;e assur&#233;ment !
Un film sur la famille, sur la politique, un film esth&#233;tique, comique, tragique, un film total, dans lequel effectivement il y a un monstre mais bien plus encore 
&#224; voir absolument ainsi que "Memories of Murder" le pr&#233;c&#233;dent film de ce talentueux r&#233;alisateur cor&#233;en


----------



## G2LOQ (29 Novembre 2006)

boodou a dit:


> à propos de THE HOST
> 
> 
> 
> ...



OK, plus qu'à trouver une salle VO dans mon bled... Et c'est pas gagné... :mouais:


----------



## jupiter (29 Novembre 2006)

les infiltrés, j'ai bien aimé 
les acteurs sont excellents ,Di caprio, matt demon et nicholson , l'histoire est originale, le supsens haletant et la fin inattendue.


----------



## jphg (30 Novembre 2006)

Sid.Vicious a dit:


> les infiltr&#233;s, j'ai bien aim&#233;
> les acteurs sont excellents ,Di caprio, matt demon et nicholson , l'histoire est originale, le supsens haletant et la fin inattendue.



je confirme : la salle &#233;tait tendue comme une arbal&#232;te, du d&#233;but jusqu'&#224; la fin.

note : 19,8/20 (allez, les gars, on note !)

(scorsese perd 0,2 point parce qu'&#224; un moment, on voit une photo de jeunesse de l'un des protagonistes, et comme d'hab le montage photo est limite-limite)

d'ailleurs, The Host : 19,8/20 aussi (film quasi-parfait, sauf qu'il y a _un poil_ de lenteur au milieu. mais presque rien. sinon, non c pas teen movie. simplement un film d'action fait par un r&#233;al qui a un cerveau et qui l'utilise. ce qui donne un film &#224; plusieurs&#8230; comment dire&#8230; plusieurs niveau de compr&#233;hension)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Un très gros carton en corée il parait.
> 
> C'est pas trop Teen Movie?



Pas du tout, tout le contraire, même.

Mais je ne partage pas l'entousiasme lu plus haut sur ce film. J'en avais lu beaucoup de bien, j'ai été très déçu. Le film a trop le cul entre une demi-douzaine de chaises et ne sait visiblement pas trop comment s'assoir...

Finalement, les scènes les plus réussies sont les plus "basiques" du film de monstre (quand la gamine tente de s'évader par exemple, remarquable !) - au lieu d'une excellente série B originale, on se retrouve avec un machin goguenard et prétentieux qui ne m'a guère convaincu.

Bof, quoi.


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Décembre 2006)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pas du tout, tout le contraire, même.
> 
> Mais je ne partage pas l'entousiasme lu plus haut sur ce film. J'en avais lu beaucoup de bien, j'ai été très déçu. Le film a trop le cul entre une demi-douzaine de chaises et ne sait visiblement pas trop comment s'assoir...
> 
> ...



Déçu des 7 euros investis en salle? (Vus en VO ou VF?)


----------



## boodou (1 Décembre 2006)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Déçu des 7 euros investis en salle? (Vus en VO ou VF?)



Le mieux est de se faire son opinion par soi-même 
Vu en VO bien-sûr !


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Décembre 2006)

boodou a dit:


> Le mieux est de se faire son opinion par soi-même
> Vu en VO bien-sûr !



Sur! Si j'arrive à trouver un salle vo près de chez moi (j'aime pas trop faire de route, je suis un peu fainéant au volant...).


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2006)

On enchaîne avec une sombre merde, *CASABLANCA DRIVER*, c'est du pur Robin des bois, genre quelqu'un place une peau de banane sur le sol, un perso rentre et glisse sur la peau de banane, on passe à la scène suivante  :? 

Comment Maurice Barthélémy à pu réaliser l'excellent PAPA avec Chabat, je me le demande...


----------



## Kreck (6 Janvier 2007)

Je viens de voir, cette semaine, Munich (bof), Syriana (moyen, mais intéressant), Superman returns rateau et The Host. Concernant ce dernier, j'ai été déçu et mon avis rejoint celui de Ponkhead (à voir au moins ...  pour la scène du crachat à l'arrêt de bus... ça m'a bien fait marrer).
Hier soir j'ai regardé le Fantôme de la liberté de Bunuel  je ne m'en lasse pas.


----------



## lumai (4 Février 2007)

Un film que je ne peux que conseiller : "Mon frère se marie" de Jean Stéphane Bron. :love:
 Avec une co-production franco suisse, il est sorti  en France cette semaine en passant un peu inaperçu : il n'est projeté que dans 3 salles sur paris... 

Un p'tit résumé : 



> *Vinh, réfugié boat people, adopté vingt ans plus tôt par une famille suisse, va se marier. Sa mère naturelle, restée au Vietnam, saisit l'occasion pour faire le voyage et rencontrer la famille si parfaite qui a aimé et élevé son fils...*




C'est simple, drôle et grave. Un petit film où j'ai alterné les éclats de rire et la larme à l'oeil, joué et filmé avec justesse et finesse (avec notamment Jean-Juc Bideau dans le rôle du père). Cela faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu un film "famillial" avec autant de plaisir. 
Je suis allée le voir un peu par hasard et le hasard fait parfois bien les choses ! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> J'ai vu Le Labyrinthe de Pan. _Qu'est ce que je peux vous dire dessus pour que vous y alliez ?_


Je me pose un peu la m&#234;me question. J'ai vu ce film qui m'avait &#233;t&#233; chaudement recommand&#233; et j'ai &#233;t&#233; terriblement d&#233;&#231;u. Le sc&#233;nario est maladroit, les personnages caricaturaux. En d&#233;pit de quelques belles s&#233;quences et d'un faune tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi, jamais l'&#233;motion ne prend le dessus et c'est regrettable. Bien s&#251;r, l'intention de d&#233;part est louable, le m&#233;lange entre film fantastique et film politique in&#233;dit et s&#233;duisant, mais le r&#233;sultat est bien en de&#231;&#224; de ce que l'on pouvait attendre. Alors, que pourrais-je dire pour que vous y alliez ? Je cherche encore.

En revanche, sur Canal, j'ai vu Le Temps qui reste de Fran&#231;ois Ozon. Le synopsis est simple, le sc&#233;nario sobre et subtil, la r&#233;alisation discr&#232;te (peut-&#234;tre un peu trop dans le c&#244;t&#233; clinique &#224; la limite du documentaire) et efficace, le jeu des acteurs, Melvil Poupaud en t&#234;te, est remarquable. C'est un film d&#233;rangeant, bouleversant, racinien au sens noble : c'est assez dire qu'il ne s'y passe rien mais que tout se bouscule dans la t&#234;te quand on en sort. Si l'on en sort. Mon c&#339;ur en tout cas bat encore.


----------



## JPTK (5 Février 2007)

Excellent film canadien, très touchant, très beau, une réussite !  8)


----------



## Kreck (9 Février 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je me pose un peu la même question. J'ai vu ce film qui m'avait été chaudement recommandé et j'ai été terriblement déçu. Le scénario est maladroit, les personnages caricaturaux. En dépit de quelques belles séquences et d'un faune très réussi, jamais l'émotion ne prend le dessus et c'est regrettable. Bien sûr, l'intention de départ est louable, le mélange entre film fantastique et film politique inédit et séduisant, mais le résultat est bien en deçà de ce que l'on pouvait attendre. Alors, que pourrais-je dire pour que vous y alliez ? Je cherche encore.
> 
> En revanche, sur Canal, j'ai vu Le Temps qui reste de François Ozon. Le synopsis est simple, le scénario sobre et subtil, la réalisation discrète (peut-être un peu trop dans le côté clinique à la limite du documentaire) et efficace, le jeu des acteurs, Melvil Poupaud en tête, est remarquable. C'est un film dérangeant, bouleversant, racinien au sens noble : c'est assez dire qu'il ne s'y passe rien mais que tout se bouscule dans la tête quand on en sort. Si l'on en sort. Mon cur en tout cas bat encore.



Le *labyrinthe de pan* reste effectivement en deça de ce qu'on pouvait en attendre ; je lui préfère nettement *L'échine du diable*, même si la prestation de Sergi Lopez vaut le détour, ainsi que la scène de l'ogre. Autrement le film est trop long, trop mou, trop volontairement et inutilement pessimiste, hélas. En même temps, tant mieux, le chef d'oeuvre de ce réalisateur restant à venir.
Quant à Ozon, désolé, je le trouve definitivement chiant.
Autrement, vu cette semaine *devil's rejets* de Rob Zombie ; malgré un réalisateur au nom prometteur, le film reste moyen  
Re-vu aussi *Memories of murder*, nettement supérieur à *The host*, du même réalisateur, à voir.


----------



## melhao (11 Février 2007)

Ce post, comme son nom l'indique, va nous permettre d'exprimer nos impressions sur diff&#233;rents films, r&#233;alisateurs ou acteurs. 
Vous pourrez venir parler des derniers films que vous avez vus, des r&#233;alisateurs que vous admirez ou d&#233;testez et pourquoi.

Bref, avis aux cin&#233;philes en herbe ou confirm&#233;s 

Alors, je vais commencer tout de suite avec une petite critique du dernier film de Scorsese, *Les Infiltr&#233;s*.





_Petit synopsis rapide :_
Comme son nom l'indique, ce film parle de deux hommes infiltr&#233;s, Collin Sullivan jou&#233; par Matt Damon et Billy Costigan par L&#233;onardo Di Caprio. 
Le premier, proche de l'imposant Frank Costello jou&#233; par Jack Nicholson, est infiltr&#233; dans la police d'&#233;tat ; le deuxi&#232;me est quant &#224; lui un indic de la police d'&#233;tat infiltr&#233; aupr&#232;s du truand. 
Ces deux hommes sont &#233;troitement li&#233;s au m&#234;me personnage, et recherchent &#224; savoir qui est l'autre.
Dans ce suspense latent, Scorsese nous m&#232;ne vers une fin tragique o&#249; personne ne sort indemne d'avoir jou&#233; un double jeu.

Si vous n'aimez pas le style de Scorsese, il est &#233;vident qu'il vous faut &#224; tout prix &#233;viter de voir ce film 
Pour ma part j'admire le style, et comme le disent les critiques, on se laisse avoir par un scn&#233;nario qui a un go&#251;t de d&#233;j&#224; vu ! En effet, l'histoire n'a pas grand chose de nouveau mais avec de tels acteurs on veut bien oublier tout ce qu'on a vu jusqu'&#224; pr&#233;sent !
J'ajouterai que j'ai aussi beaucoup appr&#233;ci&#233; le jeu de L&#233;onardo ( et non ce n'est pas parce que je suis une fille et que j'admire ses beaux yeux :love. Son jeu a vraiment "m&#251;ri", il prend de l'assurance, et m&#234;me si son personnage a une certaine force on d&#233;c&#232;le tr&#232;s bien ses failles et ses faiblesses qu'il tente en vain de cacher. Ce genre de r&#244;le lui va comme un gant! Enfin cela reste mon avis


----------



## patricks (11 Février 2007)

Je ne peux que confirmer ta critique, le film est excellent et Di Caprio commence effectivement à démontrer son énorme potentiel d'acteur.  C'est déjà un grand acteur mais il est en passe de devenir un très grand acteur avec un grand A.  Magnifique prestation des acteurs.


----------



## melhao (11 Février 2007)

patricks a dit:


> Je ne peux que confirmer ta critique, le film est excellent et Di Caprio commence effectivement à démontrer son énorme potentiel d'acteur.  C'est déjà un grand acteur mais il est en passe de devenir un très grand acteur avec un grand A.  Magnifique prestation des acteurs.




Tout à fait ! Je pense qu'il peut encore beaucoup nous surprendre


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue melhao,

Il y avait déjà un fil sur les films. 

Un GM va sûrement fusionner les fils.


----------



## melhao (11 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue melhao,
> 
> Il y avait déjà un fil sur les films.
> 
> Un GM va sûrement fusionner les fils.



ah ok désolée je ne l'avais pas vu :rose: 

pourquoi ne pas faire carrément un espace cinéma?  

à part que je ne l'ai pas trouvé :rateau:


----------



## tweek (11 Février 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Bonjour et bienvenue melhao,
> 
> Il y avait déjà un fil sur les films.
> 
> Un GM va sûrement fusionner les fils.



Le fil meme s'il y a des posts récents, me parait un peu vieillot. 






 ©2002


----------



## JPTK (11 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Le fil meme s'il y a des posts récents, me parait un peu vieillot.





On voilà une phrase qui ne veut rien dire du tout, disons surtout que le topic était peu animé, et je doute que celui-ci le soit plus.


----------



## tweek (11 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> On voilà une phrase qui ne veut rien dire du tout




Le fil est vieillot, il date de 2002, mais il y a quelques posts récents.


'Plus clair comme ça?


----------



## melhao (11 Février 2007)

pourquoi ce fil ne marcherai pas ? on ne peut rien dire pour le moment.

L'important ici est de partager ses id&#233;es, alors &#224; vous de jouer


----------



## Ed_the_Head (11 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> On *voil&#224;* une phrase qui ne veut rien dire du tout, disons surtout que le topic &#233;tait peu anim&#233;, et je doute que celui-ci le soit plus.


----------



## JPTK (11 Février 2007)

tweek a dit:


> *Le fil est vieillot*, il date de 2002, mais il y a quelques posts récents.
> 
> 
> 'Plus clair comme ça?





Et ? Le cinéma aussi est vieillot donc c'était parfait.
2002 c'est pas une bonne année en fait c'est ça ? :rateau: 

Mais bon si ça vous plaît de continuer ici, longue vie à ce nouveau fil, ça condamne juste un peu l'autre qui contient bcp d'infos je trouve.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

J'ai demandé aux modos si ils voulaient fusionner les 2 fils comme ça plus de problèmes


----------



## Nephou (11 Février 2007)

_Voil&#224; voil&#224;&#8230; vous pouvez dor&#233;navant re-parler cin&#233;ma _


----------



## JPTK (11 Février 2007)

Et bien puisque ce fil est peu anim&#233;, j'en profite pour le faire bouger un peu, avec une vieillerie  








*La chiave - Tinto Brass* (1983)

Para&#238;t-il le meilleur film &#233;rotique, projet&#233; hier en pr&#233;sence du r&#233;alisateur &#224; Mons pour le festival d'amour, interview tr&#232;s int&#233;ressante de ce vieil anarchiste amateur de fesses. L&#224; il &#233;tait venu avec sa nouvelle muse, une Ouzbek de 22 ans qui souriait fort tout en pliant les genoux r&#233;guli&#232;rement et en tenant son petit sac le long de son corps gonfl&#233; par le d&#233;sir d'&#234;tre vu, impressionnant mais un peu surr&#233;aliste et ridicule, elle me montrera pas sa belle poitrine blanche et gonfl&#233;e et c'est bien dommage. 

Bref, le film m'a tout de m&#234;me profond&#233;ment ennuy&#233;, je l'ai trouv&#233; assez m&#233;diocre m&#234;me si int&#233;ressant et beau parfois. Trop de longueurs, des th&#232;mes musicaux trop redondants et pos&#233;s l&#224; pour meubler on a l'impression souvent (bordel c'&#233;tait Enio Morricone, il s'est pas cass&#233; le cul sur ce coup-l&#224;....). On voit de la "patte &#233;cart&#233;e" comme dirait l'autre, mais &#231;a suffira pas &#224; nous faire bander, on baille plut&#244;t, alors un film &#233;rotique qui me fait pas bander c'est comme un film d'horreur o&#249; je m'endors, je consid&#232;re &#231;a comme un peu rat&#233;.

J'ai vu 100 fois plus d'&#233;rotisme troublant dans un film comme Amarcord de Fellini que dans Tinto Brass... ok vous allez me dire qu'on joue pas dans la m&#234;me cour, c'est vrai, mais quand m&#234;me.

Les autres ont &#233;t&#233; beaucoup moins s&#233;v&#232;res que moi par contre, tout le monde a trouv&#233; &#231;a tr&#232;s bien, donc voil&#224;... Moi j'aurais voulu voir la jeune fasciste &#224; poil, cette esp&#232;ce de sosie d'Emanuelle B&#233;art version v&#233;nitienne &#233;tait fort bandante dans la rigueur de sa tenue fasciste avec sa coupe genre princesse Le&#239;la, cette aust&#233;rit&#233; monastique qui sentait fortement le sexe m'avait bien captiv&#233; mais malheureusement on ne la verra m&#234;me pas &#233;carter les paupi&#232;res.


----------



## JPTK (11 Février 2007)

C'est vrai que le nom de ce topic était bien sympatique mais vu qu'il coulait fréquemment et que via la recherche il ne montait pas car il ne contenait pas le mot "cinéma" bah c'était pas évident quoi. Apparemment le nom a été modifié tout récemment, tant mieux


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2007)

La semaine derni&#232;re je suis all&#233;e voir Le labyrinthe de Pan. 

C'est un film Espagnol de Guillermo del Toro. 
Espagne, 1944. Fin de la guerre.
Carmen, r&#233;cemment remari&#233;e, s'installe avec sa fille Of&#233;lia chez son nouvel &#233;poux, le tr&#232;s autoritaire Vidal, capitaine de l'arm&#233;e franquiste.
Alors que la jeune fille se fait difficilement &#224; sa nouvelle vie, elle d&#233;couvre pr&#232;s de la grande maison familiale un myst&#233;rieux labyrinthe. Pan, le gardien des lieux, une &#233;trange cr&#233;ature magique et d&#233;moniaque, va lui r&#233;v&#233;ler qu'elle n'est autre que la princesse disparue d'un royaume enchant&#233;.
Afin de d&#233;couvrir la v&#233;rit&#233;, Of&#233;lia devra accomplir trois dangereuses &#233;preuves, que rien ne l'a pr&#233;par&#233; &#224; affronter...

Ce synopsis fait juste allusion au cot&#233; "f&#233;&#233;rique", mais il y a aussi tout un pan du film dans la r&#233;alit&#233;e fachiste Franquiste, sur la lutte entre des r&#233;sistants et le capitaine Vidal, incarn&#233; par Sergi Lopez. :affraid: 


Enfin si vous avez encore un petit cot&#233; enfant, qui se sort de la dure r&#233;alit&#233; grace &#224; des r&#234;ves de f&#233;es et de princesse, ce film va vous plaire. 


Edit: Par contre n'y amenez surtout pas vos enfants :affraid: Avant au moins 14 - 15 ans!


----------



## melhao (11 Février 2007)

Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu le voir, mais je pense bien le louer d&#232;s sa sortie en dvd


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> La semaine derni&#232;re je suis all&#233;e voir Le labyrinthe de Pan.
> 
> C'est un film Espagnol de Guillermo del Toro.
> Espagne, 1944. Fin de la guerre.
> ...


Ce n'est pas du cin&#233;ma, c'est de la BD, avez vous lu "Paracuellos" ?!....
Vous voulez du "dur", du "v&#233;cu", du "qui remue les tripes" ...
Lisez "*Paracuellos*" de Carlos Gimenez en BD, &#233;ditions "fluide glacial"...  :love:


----------



## Nexka (11 Février 2007)

melhao a dit:


> Je n'ai malheureusement pas pu le voir, mais je pense bien le louer dès sa sortie en dvd



Ah mon avis à voir en VO absolument 



tirhum a dit:


> Ce n'est pas du cinéma, c'est de la BD,



Dans la BD il y a pas de BO, alors que dans ce film elle est assez prennante :love: 



Mais moi j'aime bien tout ses nouveaux films où tu as l'impression d'être dans un dessin qui bouge sans que ça soit pour autant un film d'animation


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Dans la BD il y a pas de BO, alors que dans ce film elle est assez prennante :love:


Lis la BD que je conseille, tu verras...
Pas besoin de bande son, avec ça... 
Suffisamment dur comme ça...


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2007)

Sacré documentaire, brillant.


----------



## JPTK (16 Février 2007)

Décidément le topic cinéma sur macg est bien moribond, c'est bizarre, normalement il fait partie des topics à succès sur les forums  







*WASSUP ROCKERS* - Larry Clark

Excellent !    
Alors avant de mettre le film, on se carapace carrément, on se dit "ouah Larry Clark, ça va être hardcore" et puis en fait le film est complètement rock'n roll, sur un fond un de Ramonès latino, l'ambiance est limite badine, les garçons sont adorables et on passe un super moment en leur compagnie... on s'attend pourtant à chaque seconde à un truc atroce, un basculement sordide et puis nan rien de tout ça, c'est coooooool, on fini même sur un joli morceau de Mogwai


----------



## melhao (18 Février 2007)

​
Avalon, sorti en salle en 2002 et r&#233;alis&#233; par Mamoru Oshii est un film qui traite du monde virtuel du jeu vid&#233;o. Unique en son genre, Avalon montre sans doute quelque part pourquoi nous nous r&#233;fugions dans ce genre d'univers. Nous essayons de pallier les carences que nous avons dans la vraie vie, d'oublier pour mieux vivre, enfin c'est ce que l'on croit.

*Synopsis d'allocine :*

Dans une ville fictive d'Europe centrale, Ash est une accro de jeux vid&#233;o et de r&#233;alit&#233; virtuelle. Solitaire, le seul compagnon qu'on lui connaisse est son chien. Elle &#233;tait membre du groupe Wizard, constitu&#233; de v&#233;ritables aficionados d'un jeu de guerre ill&#233;gal nomm&#233; "Avalon", en r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; l'&#238;le l&#233;gendaire o&#249; reposent les &#226;mes des h&#233;ros.
Mais depuis que la bande s'est dissoute, Ash joue seule. Un jour, elle apprend que son ancien amant, Murphy, est devenu un zombie, un "non-revenu". Ce dernier &#233;tait pourtant un joueur talentueux.
Son sort intrigue Ash. Celle-ci d&#233;cide alors de refaire le chemin qu'il a pris en jouant dans une zone interdite baptis&#233;e "Class A". Pour y parvenir, elle doit suivre l'Ombre, une myst&#233;rieuse petite fille aux yeux tristes.



Ce film est tr&#232;s peu connu, mais je voulais quand m&#234;me en parler.
Qui l'a vu par ici ?


----------



## macinside (18 Février 2007)

melhao a dit:


> Ce film est très peu connu, mais je voulais quand même en parler.
> Qui l'a vu par ici ?



j'ai eu l'occasion de le voir a sa sortir en France (on était 3 dans la salle) j'ai halluciner tellement c'est une claque visuel  :rateau:


----------



## melhao (18 Février 2007)

oui c'est s&#251;r qu'au niveau visuel ils ont assur&#233; je trouve.
dommage qu'il n'est pas connu un plus grand succ&#232;s, mais faut dire que bien souvent le succ&#232;s d'un film tient au casting. 
dommage.


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Février 2007)

La version DVD n'est pas mal non plus (avec le CD de la BO) :love:


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> La version DVD n'est pas mal non plus (avec le CD de la BO) :love:



moi j'ai le dvd jap ... :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Février 2007)

macinside a dit:


> moi j'ai le dvd jap ... :rateau:



 Elle contient des bonus inédits au DVD français ? 



  Si tas la possibilité de mettre un photo je suis pas contre.


----------



## yvos (20 Février 2007)

J'vous raconterais bien Inland Empire, mais en fait, non, vu que je n'ai rien compris


----------



## JPTK (20 Février 2007)

yvos a dit:


> J'vous raconterais bien Inland Empire, mais en fait, non, vu que je n'ai rien compris





Pas grave, moi non plus je comprends pas certaines oeuvres quand je les regarde, pourtant je les aime quand même, on s'en branle quoi et c'est ça qui est bon, une atmosphère par exemple


----------



## yvos (20 Février 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Pas grave, moi non plus je comprends pas certaines oeuvres quand je les regarde, pourtant je les aime quand même, on s'en branle quoi et c'est ça qui est bon, une atmosphère par exemple




ouais 

de toutes façons, si j'y suis allé en sachant pertinemment que je ne comprendrais rien...juste une vision étrange.... :style:


----------



## melhao (20 Février 2007)

yvos a dit:


> J'vous raconterais bien Inland Empire, mais en fait, non, vu que je n'ai rien compris



eh oui c'est du Lynch !


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2007)

Hier soir, j'ai vu Slevin.
J'ai aodré ce film, autant par son ambiance que pas le jeu des comédiens. Un suspens qui tient la route et une intrigue suffisament embrouillée pour retenir toute l'attention. Un grand moment.


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Février 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Hier soir, j'ai vu Slevin.
> J'ai aodré ce film, autant par son ambiance que pas le jeu des comédiens. Un suspens qui tient la route et une intrigue suffisament embrouillée pour retenir toute l'attention. Un grand moment.



Je viens de voir le trailer, et ça m'a l'air franchement marrant. (par contre certaines critiques le casse un peu...)


----------



## JPTK (28 Février 2007)

Putain mais quelle bouse quoi... y a rien à sauver, j'aurais mieux fais de me casser une jambe que de prendre ce film de merde... j'en attendais pas grand chose mais c'est encore pire que ça  :hein:


----------



## G2LOQ (1 Mars 2007)

Tu as "saw" le film... Titre prémonitoire?


----------



## hegemonikon (2 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Putain mais quelle bouse quoi... y a rien à sauver, j'aurais mieux fais de me casser une jambe que de prendre ce film de merde... j'en attendais pas grand chose mais c'est encore pire que ça


`
Qu'il est doux de ne pas être seul


----------



## Nexka (3 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Putain mais quelle bouse quoi... y a rien à sauver, j'aurais mieux fais de me casser une jambe que de prendre ce film de merde... j'en attendais pas grand chose mais c'est encore pire que ça  :hein:



Ah, moi rien que de voir les extraits, je ne m'y suis pas tentée


----------



## tweek (3 Mars 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Ah, moi rien que de voir les extraits, je ne m'y suis pas tentée



tu veux faire un jeu?


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2007)

Complètement déjanté et très bon   :rateau:  
Sorte de Bernie 2 mais moins "glauque" je dirais.


----------



## flotow (4 Mars 2007)

et Taxi 4, hein? personne n'en parle


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Mars 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> et Taxi 4, hein? personne n'en parle



 Bah non, le chauffeur est à lombre. :rateau:


----------



## flotow (8 Mars 2007)

Bien que ce soit nul, et que je ne l'ai pas vu... le chauffeur ne compte pas beaucoup dans l'histoire (reve premonitoire du realisateur?)...
Sinon, y'a Trainspotting (1996), si celui ci n'a pas deja ete cité qui est vraiment tres bien, surtout l'ambience 
Little Miss Sunshine est pas mal non plus


----------



## GroDan (8 Mars 2007)

la jungle 
Je me suis bien marré et les acteurs sont d'un grande justesse pour un scénar aussi absurde !
L'imitation de l'ex ex président de l'assemblé national faut 10/10...bon d'accord je suis Franc-Comtois, c'est peut-être pour ça !


----------



## bompi (8 Mars 2007)

"Le go&#251;t du riz au th&#233; vert" de Yasujiro OZU.
C'est simple, c'est beau.


----------



## spud34 (9 Mars 2007)

La plupart des John Carpenter et TOUS les Tarantino :love: :love: :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Mars 2007)

Hier soir jai regardé sur Arté *un héros très discret*  de Jacques Audiard avec Mathieu Kassovitz, Anouk Grinberg love  et bien dautre.

  Jai vraiment apprécié lhistoire de ce grand mythomane qui créa tout son passé pour ce construire un présent/future glorieux pendant la seconde guerre mondial. Une excellente surprise pour moi qui ne lavait pas vu lors de sa sortie en salle en 1996 ou un précédant passage TV. 

Ce fût un très bonne soirée tv, merci Arté.


----------



## bompi (13 Mars 2007)

Vendredi soir : King Kong de Cooper et Schoedsack.
Toujours aussi s&#233;duisant, le King.

Lundi dernier : Les &#201;vad&#233;s de Frank Darabont.
Excellent film pour la t&#233;l&#233;vision. Bonne distribution, bien ficel&#233; (mieux que le suivant : La Ligne Verte). Toujours un bon moment quand les ordures finissent mal et les gentils finissent bien. Du bon divertissement hollywoodien, donc.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Pas grave, moi non plus je comprends pas certaines oeuvres quand je les regarde, pourtant je les aime quand même, on s'en branle quoi et c'est ça qui est bon, une atmosphère par exemple


Ouais, mais non.
la limite entre l'artistique et la fumisterie est là assez fine.

Je ne suis pas un expert de Lynch (tout ce que j'ai vu, c'est le début de Mulholand Drive - je me suis endormi...) mais, globalement, le côté "je fais des trucs tellement compliqué que il y a que moi qui capte" ça sonne un peu comme "Je fais n'importe quoi mais je m'en fous parce que j'ai une étiquette d'intello suffisante pour faire se pâmer les gogos"

Reste l'atmosphère...
Par exemple, en litérature, j'ai lu un Gibson que j'ai bien aimé (me souviens plus du titre) bien que plein de trucs m'aient échappé, mais il y avait une atmosphère d'hallucination, de rêve éveillé assez agréable.

Je dois être imperméable à l'atmosphère Lynch.
Peut-être aussi que je peux passer par dessus quelques zones d'ombres, pas par-dessus l'ensemble du scénario, atmosphère ou pas.


----------



## yvos (14 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, mais non.
> la limite entre l'artistique et la fumisterie est l&#224; assez fine.
> 
> Je ne suis pas un expert de Lynch (tout ce que j'ai vu, c'est le d&#233;but de Mulholand Drive - je me suis endormi...) mais, globalement, le c&#244;t&#233; "je fais des trucs tellement compliqu&#233; que il y a que moi qui capte" &#231;a sonne un peu comme "Je fais n'importe quoi mais je m'en fous parce que j'ai une &#233;tiquette d'intello suffisante pour faire se p&#226;mer les gogos"
> ...



L&#224;, en l'occurence, c'est vraiment une affaire de ressenti, parce qu'il n'y a pas grand chose de tangible dans Inland Empire auquel le public de se raccrocher: pas d'histoire ou si peu, tous les rep&#232;res sont assez vites brouill&#233;s, les objets prennent une importance d&#233;mesur&#233;e, les points de vue changent constamment, et du coup, le film devient une exp&#233;rience visuelle mais aussi carr&#233;ment physique, je trouve. C'est tout &#224; fait logique qu'on adh&#232;re pas, mais il y a un truc d&#233;ment avec lui, c'est cette capacit&#233; &#224; rendre mal &#224; l'aise, &#224; g&#233;n&#233;rer des univers d&#233;lirants et &#224; p&#233;n&#233;trer dans les tr&#233;fonds (sonnyboy  ) du cerveau

Bon, au passage, j'suis all&#233; voir Les lettres d'Iwo Jima, apr&#232;s Les m&#233;moires de nos p&#232;res, du bon vieux Clint.
J'avais d&#233;j&#224; beaucoup aim&#233; le pr&#233;c&#233;dent, mais celui-l&#224;..


----------



## rezba (14 Mars 2007)

J'aime beaucoup Lynch. J'ai une bonne collec de courts pour afficionados.
M&#234;me si depuis quelque temps, je pr&#233;f&#232;re ce qu'il a &#224; me dire que la fa&#231;on dont il me le dit. Je savais qu'Inland Empire &#233;tait un labyrinthe, comme Mullholand Drive, donc j'y suis all&#233; tranquille.
Il y a une grande force, dans la fa&#231;on dont il d&#233;cale petit &#224; petit sa narration, jusqu'&#224; perdre le plus attentif des spectateurs. Mais j'avoue qu'&#224; force de mise en abime, je me suis lass&#233;.
Il y a certainement dans ce film plusieurs histoires &#224; lire diff&#233;remment, comme c'&#233;tait le cas dans Mullholand Drive. Mais autant je me suis r&#233;gal&#233; &#224; chercher les diff&#233;rentes histoires dans le d&#233;v&#233;d&#233; de l'avant-dernier (il y a un point de d&#233;part pour &#231;a dans le DVD, c'est magnifique et troublant), autant l&#224;, je pense que je passerais mon tour.
Sur le plan de la d&#233;monstration fondamentale, je trouve qu'il n'ajoute pas grand chose &#224; ce que Lynch a d&#233;j&#224; dit, et dans l'avant dernier, et dans tout un tas de choses qu'il a faites au d&#233;but.

Reste les images, splendides et totalement maitris&#233;es.

&#199;a me rappelle que j'ai vu, l'autre jour, au Mus&#233;e Lumi&#232;re de Lyon, le petit court que Lynch a r&#233;alis&#233; pour le centenaire Lumi&#232;re. Quelle grande classe.


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2007)

Mull*h*olland Drive, malheureux!


----------



## yvos (14 Mars 2007)

Ici c'est plut&#244;t Mulot Lande


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mars 2007)

Sinon, j'ai vu "Dance with me" avec Antonio Banderas qui apprends à danser la valse à des jeunes délinquants relégués au fond d'une cave.

Mignon tout plein,
Et puis, là, j'ai compris l'histoire.


----------



## rezba (14 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mull*h*olland Drive, malheureux!



"Qui perd une hache n'est pas malheureux". Maxime wisigothe.


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

Jai lou&#233; le DVD de *Marie-Antoinette* de Sophia Coppola hier....

Ba c'est pas choukart, elle s'est plant&#233; sur ce coup l&#224;....


----------



## bobbynountchak (14 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> Jai lou&#233; le DVD de *Marie-Antoinette* de Sophia Coppola hier....
> 
> Ba c'est pas choukart, elle s'est plant&#233; sur ce coup l&#224;....


Ouais, je trouve aussi.
Mais le dis pas &#224; Patoch, il va gueuler sinon. 

Perso r&#233;cemment j'ai vu Stay de Marc Forster.
J'ai bien aim&#233; le sc&#233;nar, les acteurs (Ewan McGr&#233;gor, toujours impec, &#224; part quand il fait le jedi. ) et surtout, surtout, la r&#233;alisation. 
Chaque plan a un petit quelquechose de d&#233;cal&#233;, d'original, il y a toujours un truc dans le cadrage de particulier. J'ai rarement eu ce sentiment en regardant un film : me dire tout du long "qu'est-ce qu'il est fort ce mec".

Moi je dis : regardez le.


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso r&#233;cemment j'ai vu Stay de Marc Forster.
> J'ai bien aim&#233; le sc&#233;nar, les acteurs (Ewan McGr&#233;gor, toujours impec, &#224; part quand il fait le jedi. ) et surtout, surtout, la r&#233;alisation.
> Chaque plan a un petit quelquechose de d&#233;cal&#233;, d'original, il y a toujours un truc dans le cadrage de particulier. J'ai rarement eu ce sentiment en regardant un film : me dire tout du long "qu'est-ce qu'il est fort ce mec".
> 
> Moi je dis : regardez le.



Oui j'ai vu aussi *STAY* y'a 3, 4 jour marrant non?
En fait le scenar m'a un peu saoul&#233;, mais comme tu dis les plans et la mani&#232;re de film&#233; est vraiment hyper chiad&#233; ! graphiquement c'est tr&#232;s bien foutu... 
(ptin on va finir par avoir des points communs maintenant avec Bobby....  )


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2007)

Hier soir, un film authentiquement anecdotique ... Mais sympatoche dans sa m&#233;diocrit&#233;. Et surtout, il y a ce cher Peter Lorre, acteur formidable s'il en est et r&#233;alisateur d'un seul film maladroit, sinistre mais magnifique "Der Verlorene".
Hier c'&#233;tait simplement un bon vieux Mister Moto 






Edith : Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi les photos ne s'affichent pas ...
Edith2 : Petite pi&#232;ce jointe
Edith3 : Pitin ! Chuis un nioube pour toujours ...


----------



## flashednick (14 Mars 2007)

J'ai vu contre-enquète, vraiment super comme filme.

Jean Dujardin essaye de se libérer de l'étiquette "comique à deux sous" que lui ont collés ses films jusqu'a maintenant (Brice de Nice, OSS,...).

Le filme vous balade du début à la fin, c'est super!

Je vous le recommande.

++


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Edith : Je ne comprends toujours pas pourquoi les photos ne s'affichent pas ...
> Edith2 : Petite pièce jointe
> Edith3 : Pitin ! Chuis un nioube pour toujours ...



LoL Bompi !!!
Si tu arrive a fficher l'image toute seule sur cette adresse : http://www.eviltwin.velvetsofa.com/Lorre/graphics/gambleLC 1.jpg

Et bien ensuite tu copies l'adresse (pomme C)
Puis dans ton post tu clique sur le lien image (le petit carré jaune avec une montagne et un soleil), là ca va t'afficher une fenètre et tu fais coller dedans (Pomme V).
Et Hop ton image sera affichée comme il faut !

Comme ca :


----------



## bompi (14 Mars 2007)

L'ennui est qu'il doit y avoir de temps &#224; autre des codes fautifs g&#233;n&#233;r&#233;s par Camino. Normalement, il suffit d'encadrer par 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et c'est bon. Ou faire comme tu l'indiques. Mais l&#224;, pour mon message pr&#233;c&#233;dent, cela s'est affich&#233; correctement puis non puis oui puis non ... au fur et &#224; mesure de mes &#233;ditions !
Enfin, l'essentiel est d'avoir trouv&#233; la photo de Mr Moto.

Sinon, je suis en veine : ce soir, un vrai bon film, rigolo et sans pr&#233;tention. "Fric-Frac" de Autant-Lara/Maurice Lehmann avec Arletty, Michel Simon et Fernandel. Premi&#232;re fois que je le vois : un r&#233;gal. Les trois sont excellents avec une mention sp&#233;ciale &#224; Fernandel. Les dialogues vifs et bien tourn&#233;s. De plus, le film est d&#233;lur&#233; &#224; souhait.
Bref, une bonne poilade datant de 1939.


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, mais non.
> la limite entre l'artistique et la fumisterie est là assez fine.
> 
> Je ne suis pas un expert de Lynch (tout ce que j'ai vu, c'est le début de Mulholand Drive - je me suis endormi...) mais, globalement, le côté "je fais des trucs tellement compliqué que il y a que moi qui capte" ça sonne un peu comme "Je fais n'importe quoi mais je m'en fous parce que j'ai une étiquette d'intello suffisante pour faire se pâmer les gogos"
> ...





D'ailleurs à ce titre, mon admiration pour Lynch s'arrête à Lost Higway. Mulholand Drive est avant tout un produit mercantile j'ai trouvé, dans le sens où il reprend toutes les ficelles des films précédents sans rien apporter d'autre, c'est un film prévisible et surfait, c'est mon avis tout du moins. Je pense que je vais avoir du mal avec le dernier également... :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2007)

J'ai trouvé ça chiant, et surfait, décidément les derniers films de Gilliams ça vaut peau de zob  :? Alors ok c'est plus barré et arty que les Frères Grims, moins Disney aseptisé, mais c'est sans âme malgré tout, moribond, moi ça m'emmerde profond, ça ferait un très joli clip de Bjork mais sinon...


----------



## G2LOQ (18 Mars 2007)

L'affiche elle tape je trouve.


----------



## tweek (19 Mars 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> L'affiche elle tape je trouve.



+1


----------



## JPTK (19 Mars 2007)

Ba voilà vous avez vu l'essentiel du film.


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ba voilà vous avez vu l'essentiel du film.



C'était court, mais ce fût bon.


----------



## NED (19 Mars 2007)

tweek a dit:


> +1



+2 !!!


Mais là j'arrive pas a retrouver tout de suite mais ca m'en rappelle une autre....:hein: 
Si je la trouve ja vous montre....


----------



## tweek (19 Mars 2007)

NED a dit:


> +2 !!!
> 
> 
> Mais là j'arrive pas a retrouver tout de suite mais ca m'en rappelle une autre....:hein:
> Si je la trouve ja vous montre....



Ca serait pas celle-ci ?


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2007)

Je dirais plutôt Big Fish.


----------



## tirhum (19 Mars 2007)

Ou ça ?!...


----------



## rezba (19 Mars 2007)

J'ai une grosse envie de voir "Honor de la caballeria", un truc catalan compl&#232;tement barge librement inspir&#233; de Don Quixote.
Mais je pense que je vais me la mettre sur l'oreille, parce qu'il n'est sorti que dans 8 salles en France, et assez loin de chez moi, somme toute.


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Mais je pense que je vais me la mettre sur l'oreille, parce qu'il n'est sorti que dans 8 salles en France, et assez loin de chez moi, somme toute.



Ouais, sortie de Paris, la France s'arrête... (Enfin bon, j'y retournerais pas, même si les films sortaient avec six mois d'avance.   Je suis très bien ou je suis! :love: )


----------



## rezba (19 Mars 2007)

Oh non, pour le coup, je peux le voir &#224; Aix, &#224; Bordeaux, &#224; Grenoble. Mais pas &#224; Montpellier. 
Et &#224; Paris, y'a pas beaucoup de choix non plus, sur ce coup, tu sais. Deux vieux cin&#233;s d'AE, c'est pas l'offre d&#233;lirante.
On va dire que c'est un film mal distribu&#233; !


----------



## G2LOQ (19 Mars 2007)

En fait, tu n'es pas en pleine cambrousse ! :rateau:


----------



## rezba (20 Mars 2007)

Non non. C'est m&#234;me plut&#244;t correct, Montpellier, question offre de salles et de s&#233;ances.
Mais le film est tr&#232;s mal vendu. 2 arts et essais &#224; Paris, qui le passe une semaine dans une salle, et 6 salles d'Arts et essai ailleurs en France, avec une seule projection par jour.
Il peut esp&#233;rer faire 1000 entr&#233;es m&#233;tropole ! 

(j'esp&#232;re que y'aura au moins une &#233;dition DVD...)


----------



## G2LOQ (20 Mars 2007)

Au pire, c'est le genre de film qui a un chance d'être diffusé sur Arté (ou même édité par eux. Ils ont fait quelques beaux dvd.  )


----------



## JPTK (21 Mars 2007)

Et bah moi je suis tombé sur *CALVAIRE*, j'ai regardé par curiosité, ça passait sur la 2 belge, et bah j'ai trouvé ça bien pourri, chiant et mauvais, genre je me gaufre dans le malsain histoire d'avoir un peu de matière mais j'ai tellement peu d'imagination et de talent que le film est plus vide qu'une pub barilla, c'est à chier quoi, il se passe rien et on s'emmerde grave. Sans parler de l'acteur principal, insupportable et mauvais, ni de son personnage où tu te dis mais *TANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNT MIEUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUX*
 QU'IL CRÈVE CE GLANDU IL EST TELLEMENT CON !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  ):rateau:


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2007)

Il y a deux jours j'ai vu Le Couperet de Costa Gavras et je me suis dit que ce n'&#233;tait pas plus mal de n'&#234;tre pas all&#233; le voir au cin&#233;ma.
C'est trop long, avec de bons acteurs, de bons passages mais aussi de nombreux passages bien moyens. Surtout, le film h&#233;site trop entre com&#233;die, drame et thriller (ou angoisse). Du coup, je suis rest&#233; &#224; distance. Jos&#233; Garcia est un peu moyen : il est bien sauf quand il parle. Ce qui &#224; une &#233;poque de cin&#233;ma parlant est f&#226;cheux.

Quant &#224; la trame, le seul point fondamental de d&#233;saccord est que, quand j'&#233;tais au ch&#244;mage, ce n'&#233;tait pas mes &#233;ventuels concurrents que j'avais envie de zigouiller mais bien les chasseurs de t&#234;tes, DRH et recruteurs de tout poil qui ne montraient qu'indiff&#233;rence, m&#233;pris, mentalit&#233; de m3rd3 et toutes ces sortes de choses. C'est vrai qu'on se demande pourquoi il n'y a pas plus de p&#233;tage de plomb [notre go&#251;t prononc&#233; pour l'asservissement ?]


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2007)

Le jour suivant j'ai revu Twelve Monkeys de Terry Gilliam.
Bin j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a toujours tr&#232;s bien, m&#234;me si quelques petits tics de l'auteur me sont apparus, &#224; cette &#233;ni&#232;me vision. Surtout, l'histoire est bien ficel&#233;e, suffisamment anxiog&#232;ne pour que, connaissant sa fin (ou son d&#233;but, hi hi), on reste int&#233;ress&#233; &#224; l'affaire.
Les acteurs sont bons, notamment Brad Pitt (tr&#232;s chouette la fixit&#233; de son oeil gauche). Un bon film vaguement d'anticipation.


----------



## unizu carn (23 Mars 2007)

J'ai revu Ghost in the Shell 2 : Innocence.
C'est toujours un des plus beaux films d'animation que je connaisse.
Je voulais le revoir, parce qu'une chose me frappait, c'&#233;tait la ressemblance entre les poup&#233;es de Oshii, et une sculpture c&#233;l&#232;bre de Hans Bellmer, _La Poup&#233;e_, qui &#233;tait expos&#233;e au Centre Pompidou l'an dernier :






En cherchant deux minutes, j'ai trouv&#233; une interview de Oshii o&#249; il explique son inspiration, venue efectivement tout droit de l&#224;, et sa fascination pour l'inanim&#233;.
Le surr&#233;alisme allemand dans les mangas... et une citation de plus dans ce film &#233;tonnant.


----------



## G2LOQ (23 Mars 2007)

Superbe film, avec un formidable travail de Kenji Kawai sur la musique! :love:


----------



## NED (25 Mars 2007)

Je suis all&#233; voir (un peu tard, peut-&#234;tre en avez vous d&#233;j&#224; parl&#233,
*Blood Diamond*






C'est pas parceque y'a L&#233;onardo, mais le film est top!
C'est surtout que c'est le genre de film qu'il faut voir...
Peut-&#234;tre reflt&#232;te-t-il mal ou moins bien la r&#233;alit&#233;, mais moi ca me retourne &#224; chaque fois.

Il faut vois ca car ce sont des t&#233;moignages d'une r&#233;alit&#233; de l'Afrique qui souffre chaque jour.
Au m&#234;me titre que d'autres films tels que :
-Les larmes du Soleil
- The constant Gardener
- Le dernier roi d'&#233;cosse
ou une partie de Lord of war...
Bon je suis pas un analyste cin&#233;, mais quand on connais pas ces pays je pense qu'on ne peut plus oublier avec ce genre de films.

Bon cin&#233; ou DVD &#224; vous...


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mars 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et bah moi je suis tombé sur *CALVAIRE*, j'ai regardé par curiosité, ça passait sur la 2 belge, et bah j'ai trouvé ça bien pourri, chiant et mauvais (...)



Complétement d'accord.
Ils ont réussi à créer une ambiance, par contre, ça, on peut pas leur enlever.
Ceux qui aiment être mal à l'aise devant un film peuvent aimer (j'en connais) les autres feraient mieux de regarder autre chose, par contre, c'est clair.
Pour l'acteur principal, comme toi j'ai été déçu, d'ailleurs il a aussi joué dans "Qui a tué Bambi?" que je DEconseille très très vivement à tout le monde : dans ce film, il n'y a vraiment rien à prendre, pas même une atmosphère particulière, rien, nada, peau d'balle.




Ne le regardez surtout pas.


----------



## bompi (26 Mars 2007)

Sans &#234;tre aussi d&#233;finitif, disons que c'est assez rat&#233; ! 

Malheureusement, on semble en ce moment frapp&#233; d'incapacit&#233; &#224; faire des films de genre (policier, fantastique, aventure ...).
Il y a de l'ambition mais un manque de moyens patent. Je ne parle pas de moyens financiers mais plut&#244;t de talent pour cela.

Un autre exemple est le film de Guillaume Canet "Ne le dis &#224; personne". J'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a plut&#244;t sympathique, au d&#233;part, avec des acteurs que j'aime bien (Cluzet, Dussolier entre autres). Mais &#231;a part en c*uille tr&#232;s tr&#232;s vite. Pas cr&#233;dible, mal mont&#233;. On n'y croit pas trop. Trop d'&#233;l&#233;ments pour aboutir &#224; trois fois rien. Le pire est que c'est la premi&#232;re fois depuis des ann&#233;es que je trouve Dussolier peu convaincant. Le battage autour du film a bien march&#233; mais vraiment c'est creux au possible.
Le plus comique est le soi-disant r&#233;alisme du film.
Bref, je ne sais m&#234;me pas si cela peut suffire &#224; combler mollement l'ennui d'une soir&#233;e TV dominicale.


----------



## Bassman (26 Mars 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Un autre exemple est le film de Guillaume Canet "Ne le dis à personne". J'ai trouvé ça plutôt sympathique, au départ, avec des acteurs que j'aime bien (Cluzet, Dussolier entre autres). Mais ça part en c*uille très très vite. Pas crédible, mal monté. On n'y croit pas trop. Trop d'éléments pour aboutir à trois fois rien. Le pire est que c'est la première fois depuis des années que je trouve Dussolier peu convaincant. Le battage autour du film a bien marché mais vraiment c'est creux au possible.
> Le plus comique est le soi-disant réalisme du film.
> Bref, je ne sais même pas si cela peut suffire à combler mollement l'ennui d'une soirée TV dominicale.



Je suis pas d'accord. Je l'ai trouvé très bon ce film de Canet.
La photo est bien sombre ce qui rajoute a l'ambiance. Mais bon les goûts et les couleurs hein


----------



## NED (26 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4216027 a dit:
			
		

> Je suis pas d'accord. Je l'ai trouvé très bon ce film de Canet.
> La photo est bien sombre ce qui rajoute a l'ambiance. Mais bon les goûts et les couleurs hein



Oui je suis de l'avis de Bassou aussi (en fait c'est mon copain c'est pour ca :love: ).
En fait j'ai trouvé que Canet avait vachement progressé sur ce film. Il a vraiment bossé ses cadrages, ses coupures-enchainements, et surtout les ambiances et la musique.
Moi je trouve, apres hein..comme il dit bassou.


----------



## bompi (26 Mars 2007)

Effectivement, go&#251;ts, couleurs et tout &#231;a. C'est que j'ai &#233;t&#233; assez d&#233;&#231;u par le film, quoi. Et comme je n'ai pas l'occasion d'aller au cin&#233;ma bien souvent (ou alors en famille pour voir des films Pixar ), &#231;a m'agace un peu.


----------



## yvos (26 Mars 2007)

Ne pas manquer "Les temoins". Je l'ai trouvé très bon  

_vous êtes bien avancés avec une critique pareille, hein? _


----------



## bobbynountchak (26 Mars 2007)

C'&#233;tait "la critique d'Yvos".

Merci Yvos.


----------



## WebOliver (26 Mars 2007)

Je ne passe gu&#232;re souvent par ici, mon dernier message datant de l'&#233;t&#233; 2003... Mais l&#224;, l'envie de faire partager mon ressenti par rapport au film que j'ai vu vendredi soir, _Je vais bien, ne t'en fais pas_.

Comment peut-on qualifier un bon film? S'il nous en reste quelque-chose apr&#232;s l'avoir vu? Si des questions restent en suspens? Si l'intrigue, la trame, nous travaillent pendant un certain temps? Si c'est tout cela, alors oui, il est un bon film.

Imm&#233;diatement apr&#232;s l'avoir vu, j'ai &#233;prouv&#233; un peu de d&#233;ception. S&#251;rement mon c&#244;t&#233; terre &#224; terre, qui me faisait penser qu'une telle histoire ne pouvait se d&#233;rouler &#224; l'identique dans la r&#233;alit&#233;. Pourtant je me pose et repose cette question: et si c'&#233;tait possible? "Non &#231;a n'est pas possible de..."

Et pourtant... 

Outre l'excellente M&#233;lanie Laurent, l'interpr&#233;tation de Kad Merad dans le r&#244;le du p&#232;re, marque le film de toute son empreinte.






Voil&#224;, c'est tout.


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2007)

Oui j'ai trouvé ce film simplement magnifique, comme le précédent de Phlippe Lioret ("l'équipier") pourtant c'est vraiment pas le genre vers lequel je me dirige par défaut... (je suis allez voir les 2 films par hasard, sans rien en savoir les 2 fois) nan mais quel talent, faire un film ausi peu prétentieux et autant prenant, moi je dis bravo, c'est saisissant, perso Mélanie Laurent m'a cloué au siège très rapidement, j'avais des frissons dans le corps et des sanglots dans la gorge, cette fille est une nébuleuse, une actrice hors norme, un ovni.

Le problème principal de Philippe Lioret ?? Il est trop intello pour les populos, et il est trop populo pour les intellos, du coup il est snobé de toute part et ne fais parler de lui que trop peu je trouve, malgré l'excellence de ses films.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

J'ai adoré aussi.
Je dois être un poputello (ou un intépulo)



J'ai beaucoup aimé 300 aussi - dans un autre genre.
Enfin, visuellement aimé.
Parce que la musique est pompeuse et omniprésente, le sénario trop léger, l'intrigue absente, les acteurs presque aussi caricaturaux que leurs personnages...
Mais il y a un travail sur l'image genbre "BD épique filmée" qui est remarquable.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Mars 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais il y a un travail sur l'image genbre "BD épique filmée" qui est remarquable.



Tout à fait... La première charge en solo de Leonidas est un véritable strip... Même si habituellement le "clipage" à outrance m'ennuie ; là c'est une réussite quand on repense au découpage d'une BD...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

L'arrivée de l'émissaire des perses, au début du film, quand il cabre son cheval - même les postures des personnages de second plan sont étudiées pour "faire BD".

En fait, j'ai été bluffé parce que, les films "clipés" souvent ça ressemble à un singe qui aurait découvert une caméra et ferait joujou avec (et que te te zoome comme un épileptique, et que je te secoue l'image, et que je te rajoute des effets partout sans raison...)
Là, par exemple, dans les scènes de combats, il y a une utilisation des ralentis/accélérations qui a un sens, qui ajoute quelque chose à l'image, à l'action.

Quel dommage que la musique soit aussi fade et convenue !

Bon, bref, j'ai bien aimé !


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2007)

J'crois que tu viens de me d&#233;cider pour aller voir ce film ponk.


----------



## jupiter (30 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4220700 a dit:
			
		

> J'crois que tu viens de me décider pour aller voir ce film ponk.



tu devrais!
c'est tout à fait le genre de film qu'il faut voir au cinema. C'est quand meme vachement bien foutu , et on s'ennuie pas en dépit d'une intrigue un peu faible.


----------



## Bassman (30 Mars 2007)

C'est bien ce que je dis


----------



## Amok (30 Mars 2007)

Toute l'élégance du cinéma asiatique, et des moments de beauté pure. A voir absolument, pour la magie des images et l'intelligence du scénario.

Printemps, été, automne, hiver et...Printemps, de Kim Ki-Duk


----------



## Amok (30 Mars 2007)

Avez-vous vu "Antony Zimmer" ?

Que pensez-vous de la sc&#232;ne de drague, dans le TGV ? Et c'est une question s&#233;rieuse ! 


Putain, le r&#234;ve !!!!!!!


----------



## woulf (30 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Avez-vous vu "Antony Zimmer" ?
> 
> Que pensez-vous de la scène de drague, dans le TGV ? Et c'est une question sérieuse !
> 
> ...



Franchement, de ce que je me souviens, ça fait un petit moment que je l'ai vu, c'était: mais bien sûr, ce genre de truc ça n'arrive jamais dans la vie ou si ça t'arrive, n'importe quelle personne normalement constituée va se dire que c'est louche...
Trop beau pour être vrai, voilà


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Toute l'&#233;l&#233;gance du cin&#233;ma asiatique, et des moments de beaut&#233; pure. A voir absolument, pour la magie des images et l'intelligence du sc&#233;nario.
> 
> Printemps, &#233;t&#233;, automne, hiver et...Printemps, de Kim Ki-Duk



Magnifique film presque sans parole. Et des images a tomb&#233; &#224; la renverse.  



J'ai vu derni&#232;rement "Amour et amn&#233;sie" alors la traduction du titre du film laisse &#224; d&#233;sirer parce que il s'appelle en V.O. "50 first date".
C'est une histoire d'amour pas comme les autres et en plus au d&#233;but du film on se croit pas dans une histoire d'amour. Y'a des sc&#232;nes m&#233;morables &#224; se rouler par terre (enfin surtout une mais si je la raconte y'a plus d'effet de surprise)

Mais comme dit la critique : "Bref, c&#8217;est simple mais malgr&#233; tout inventif et toujours efficace et cela se regarde comme un bon petit film d&#8217;&#233;t&#233; qu&#8217;il est."


----------



## Craquounette (31 Mars 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Avez-vous vu "Antony Zimmer" ?
> 
> Que pensez-vous de la scène de drague, dans le TGV ? Et c'est une question sérieuse !
> 
> ...



Note pour moi-même : visionner ce film avant de prendre le TGV en juin...
ou filer les horaires de mes trains à quelque personne choisie


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Avez-vous vu "Antony Zimmer" ?
> 
> Que pensez-vous de la sc&#232;ne de drague, dans le TGV ? Et c'est une question s&#233;rieuse !
> 
> ...


Si vieux et une imagination d'un gamin de 13 ans. 
C'est pas possible, il doit prendre des trucs.


----------



## Amok (2 Avril 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Si vieux et une imagination d'un gamin de 13 ans.
> C'est pas possible, il doit prendre des trucs.




Non, c'est l'affreuse r&#233;alit&#233; d'un cerveau qui se liqu&#233;fie chaque jour un peu plus, victime du poids des ans et de l'attraction terrestre... Dans pas longtemps, &#224; ce rythme, je vais acheter des l&#233;gos &#224; Mackie !


Tiens, pour le coup je vais re-re-re-re-re voir "la grande illusion". Parce que c'est vraiment classe, et qu'en plus ca me rappelle ma folle jeunesse... Lorsque je courais comme un lapin, que j'&#233;tais malin comme un renard, le regard per&#231;ant comme un aigle et agile comme un singe !


----------



## Ed_the_Head (2 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Non, c'est l'affreuse réalité d'un cerveau qui se liquéfie chaque jour un peu plus, victime du poids des ans et de l'attraction terrestre... Dans pas longtemps, à ce rythme, je vais acheter des légos à Mackie !
> 
> 
> *Tiens, pour le coup je vais re-re-re-re-re voir "la grande illusion". Parce que c'est vraiment classe, et qu'en plus ca me rappelle ma folle jeunesse... Lorsque je courais comme un lapin, que j'étais malin comme un renard, le regard perçant comme un aigle et agile comme un singe ! *



C'est donc vrai ce qu'on raconte. T'es un bon pote de Noé. 

Tiens, en parlant de Noé. J'ai revu il y a quelques jours "La vie de Brian" des Monty Python. Ces types sont des génies.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Lorsque je courais comme un lapin, que j'étais malin comme un renard, le regard perçant comme un aigle et agile comme un singe !



Je pensais que pour faire un loup, ils fallaient des loups  


Bon question film j'hésite à regarder "Ma femme s'appelle Maurice", vu le titre ça a l'air drôle


----------



## Luc G (2 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Non, c'est l'affreuse réalité d'un cerveau qui se liquéfie chaque jour un peu plus, victime du poids des ans et de l'attraction terrestre...
> 
> Tiens, pour le coup je vais re-re-re-re-re voir "la grande illusion". P



C'est Von Stroheim qui te fait rêver, avec la minerve pour tenir le cerveau liquéfié en place 

Sinon, j'ai regardé un DVD hier, pas vraiment dans le genre film d'action : "Ici Najac, à vous la terre", une sorte de documentaire mais avec des personnages plus vrais que dans les fictions (un petit faible pour le chef de gare, poète jusqu'à l'os) et puis la gare de Najac m'a toujours plu. Si vous cherchez un peu d'humanité, jetez-y un oeil


----------



## Kreck (2 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je pensais que pour faire un loup, ils fallaient des loups
> 
> 
> Bon question film j'hésite à regarder "Ma femme s'appelle Maurice", vu le titre ça a l'air drôle



Vu le titre ça a l'air drôle mais en fait ça ne l'est pas.:affraid: 
Qu'est-ce qui m'a pris de voir ce truc... je me le demande encore...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Hier soir, "Le diable s'habille en Prada" - aussi convenu, pr&#233;visible et l&#233;g&#232;rement chiant que le livre.

Qu'est-ce qui m'a pris de louer &#231;a ?

EDIT : vus aussi en DVD :
"Slevin" : bof, tout devin&#233; longtemps avant la fin, commence &#224; en avoir marre de cette fa&#231;on de filmer genre "djeuns qui ponctue ses coups de th&#233;atre par des coups de cam&#233;ra"
"Reeker" : tout devin&#233; avant la fin aussi, mais original, bonne s&#233;rie B
"Mortuary" : ah ah ah - genre, je suis poursuivi par des zombies, alors je me r&#233;fugie dans un mausol&#233;...
"Aeon Flux" : ah ah ah aussi, sous s&#233;rie Z de Matrix/Resident Evil/Underground et, d&#233;cid&#233;ment, il y a deux maronniers du sc&#233;nar de science-fiction dans lesquels les sc&#233;naristes se prennent presque syst&#233;matiquement les pieds : le paradoxe temporel et, ici, le clonage. Grotesque.

Et d'autres trucs dont je ne me souviens plus (c'est dire...)
Quoi, je regarde trop la t&#233;l&#233; ???


----------



## bompi (3 Avril 2007)

Le d&#233;soeuvrement, sans doute ...

R&#233;cemment, j'ai revu The Constant Gardener et je l'ai trouv&#233; tr&#232;s bien une nouvelle fois. Ralph Fiennes, notamment, est tr&#232;s bon, comme d'habitude, je dirais.

C'est d'ailleurs quelque chose qui m'a surpris l'an dernier : deux tr&#232;s bons films "britanniques" r&#233;alis&#233;s par deux latino-am&#233;ricains. Le jardinier, donc, mais aussi Children of Men, que j'avais trouv&#233; assez percutant. Il faut dire que je suis toujours int&#233;ress&#233; par les sujets de l'un comme de l'autre.

Parmi les qualit&#233;s (nombreuses) de ces deux films, je retiendrai la capacit&#233; &#224; r&#233;sister au _happy ending_ idiot de la majorit&#233; des productions. Ainsi qu'un sain pessimisme, plut&#244;t que l'optimisme b&#233;at qui pr&#233;vaut chez certains.

Autre film r&#233;cemment vu : The Matador, avec Pierce Brosnan et Greg Kinnear. Ce n'est pas renversant mais c'est plut&#244;t bien r&#233;alis&#233;, m&#234;me si la fin est un peu trop morale, donc peu en phase avec les deux premiers tiers du film. Pour autant, c'est un excellent film-&#224;-voir-sur-une-TV, lorsqu'on est un peu d&#233;soeuvr&#233; 
Au passage : Greg Kinnear est vraiment sympa, comme acteur. Bien dans Little Miss Sunshine, bien aussi dans le film des fr&#232;res Farrelly avec Matt Damon (Stuck on you).


----------



## Anonyme (3 Avril 2007)

Ah, le _happy ending..._

Je reviens sur "Le diable s'habille en Prada" - même sur une bouse légère comme ça qui, pourtant, ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard et ne révolutionne pas grand chose, il a fallu que la version ciné édulcore le livre, donne un semblant d'humanité à la méchante rédactrice en chef à la fin, une façon de dire "ok, elle n'est pas sympa, mais..."

Dans le livre, c'est juste un monstre.

Bordel, quel besoin ?
Ne pas dégoûter les jeunes filles américaines d'aller s'anorexier en vrai dans le milieu de la mode ?
C'est à pleurer...

J'avais aussi beaucoup aimé _Children of men_ (malgré le côté un peu cristique lorsque l'enfant paraît que je trouvais un peu "too much") - surtout pour sa volonté, justement, de nous éviter la lourdeur d'un happy end crétin auquel personne ne peut croire.


----------



## Amok (3 Avril 2007)

Je me suis refait hier soir Sphère, de Barry Levinson.





​ 

Bon, toujours aussi partagé, même si je suis un poil plus indulgent qu'a la fin de la première vision. Un bon traitement de scénar déjà utilisé X fois mais ici vu un peu différemment, des acteurs (Dustin Hoffman, Sharon Stone, Samuel L. Jackson, Peter Coyotte*...) qui font honnêtement leur boulot, mais un montage qui me laisse dubitatif.

Franchement je ne sais pas quoi penser de ce film. Je suis au juste milieu du "je déteste" et du "hé hé, pas mal du tout !" sans me situer dans le simple "c'est bien, ca valait le coup de voir ca". 

Il y a quand même quelques réussites dans ce film : les décors sont tout à fait comme ils doivent être pour paraitre réalistes, la lumière est nickel, la découverte de l'engin sous marin est filmée juste comme il faut, Sharon Stone est....Hmmmmmmmm (mais bon, je ne suis pas très objectif sur ce coup là ! ), le générique est superbe et comme je le disais, l'histoire bien que déjà vue est traitée originalement.
Bon, je vous laisse vous faire votre propre idée, car ca vaut quand même le coup de le visionner. 

* Que j'avais trouvé très bon dans "lune de fiel" de Polanski, un film réussi, mais à se tirer une balle après vision !


----------



## Nexka (3 Avril 2007)

J'ai bien aimé aussi _children of man_, ils font de bons films fantastiques des fois ces Anglais  


Sinon je suis allée voir _premonition_ (il sortira en aout en France)... Pas la peine de vous déplacer...  . 
Pourtant un sujet bateau (la nana qui "prévoit" la mort de son mari) traité originalement... Mais le scénario tient pas la route... :hein: :mouais: C'est frustrant


----------



## Chang (3 Avril 2007)

En film asiatique >> *la fille du botaniste*. Une histoire d'amour entre deux filles, au milieu de la vegetation, de l'eau qui coule et qui relaxe et puis l'histoire, la societe, rattrape ce doux reve et vous acheve ... un tres joli film, esthetique, feminin, frais.

Toujours en film asiatique, toujours chinois >>*Going Home*  Superbe film sur deux personnages modernes de la societe chinoise actuelle. Un homme ramene son ami au pays, en bus, a pied, en chariot ... le retour au pays interminable de ces travailleurs emigres vers les villes richissimes. Une histoire pleine d'humour bien que sur un fond tres triste. Je conseille TRES fortement.

Fil americain du dimanche apres midi >>> *Tapeheads*. Si vous avez aime Men At Work, alors vous pourrez aime ce film a l'humour potache. Histoire de deux glandus qui revent de faire des videos clips pour des groupes de rock. Film 80s et donc bourre de choucroute yankees et de synthes degueulasses mais ca reste un bon moment.

*Snow Cake*, avec Sigourney Weaver. Ca faisait longtemps que y'avait pas eu un film avec un(e)  autiste. Au moins celui la ne va pas chercher la pitie, c'est une belle histoire incroyable, Weaver joue superbement. 
Y'a un cote Fargo, surement a cause du lieu, petit village isole sous la neige, policier et personnages caricatures. Parti sur un mauvais a-priori de film cul-cul, et en fait un tres bon moment, meme pas un film de gonzesse


----------



## Kreck (3 Avril 2007)

*Une nuit au musée* m'a laissé de marbre ;
*Le dernier roi d'Ecosse*, bien mais sans plus ; je n'ai pas trouvé Forest Whitaker meilleur que d'habitude, enfin pas au point d'avoir l'oscar pour ce rôle, même si ça ne veut pas dire grand chose...
J'ai été déçu par *Faster, Pussycat! Kill! Kill!*, je lui préfère *Supervixens* :rateau: qui possède une dimension de délire assumé que n'a pas le premier (avec d'autres atouts également mais bon, je passe  ).
Je vais peut-être voir *Election 1 & 2* en fin de semaine, à suivre ...


----------



## bompi (4 Avril 2007)

J'ai bien aim&#233; *une nuit au mus&#233;e* [faut dire que j'aime Ben Stiller et Owen Wilson]. Mes enfants ont ador&#233;. 
Et *Supervixens* est un bon film aux formes idoines.  Ah ! Uschi Digard !! Quel enthousiasme !! Et Charles Napier est assrz marrant.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Avril 2007)

Ah ben tiens Starmac m'y refait penser : vous avez vu le film la Moustache ? 

J'ai &#233;t&#233; plut&#244;t enthousiaste en voyant la bande annonce car je trouvais l'id&#233;e saugrenue et donc dr&#244;le car d'habitude c'est plut&#244;t la femme qui va chez le coiffeur et qui attend de voir si son mari voit une diff&#233;rence, lui fera une remarque. L&#224; c'est un homme qui d&#233;cide de se raser la moustache pour faire une surprise &#224; sa femme. Ainsi, je m'&#233;tais dit que le film &#233;tait peut &#234;tre l'occasion d'intervertir les r&#244;les et de voir le point de vue d'un homme sur le th&#232;me de la s&#233;duction et de mani&#232;re plus large l'occasion parler de l'image de soi au travers des autres. Or pas du tout, on entre dans le fantastique, c'est &#224; dire, qu'&#224; la fin on doute m&#234;me que cette moustache est r&#233;ellement exist&#233;e. Les images sont oppr&#233;ssantes et je n'ai pas du tout rit. Donc un peu d&#233;&#231;ue. Il me semble que l'id&#233;e de d&#233;part avait beaucoup de potentiel et que plusieurs pistes pouvaient &#234;tre tent&#233;es, pas forc&#233;ment toutes les mener jusqu'au bout (en 1h30, un film ne peut pas tout traiter) mais permettre une ouverture. Or c'est le contraire, c'est l'enfermement dans cette id&#233;e, on en sort pas et on comprend vite que le metteur en sc&#232;ne n'a pas d'autre but. Ainsi, au bout d'une demie heure, j'ai compris le parti pris et j'ai commenc&#233; franchement &#224; m'ennuyer. Dommage.

"La narration du film se d&#233;tache, vers la fin, de la lin&#233;arit&#233; jusque-l&#224; respect&#233;e, et essaie de faire &#171; d&#233;crocher &#187; le spectateur, pris de vertige." : Et voil&#224; j'ai d&#233;croch&#233;, je peux m&#234;me pas vous dire comment cela finit, j'ai d&#251; faire autre chose que simplement regarder le film.

Edit pour JPTK qui n'a pas tout compris : le film je l'ai lou&#233; et je suis all&#233;e me faire une tisane :mouais:


----------



## Luc G (4 Avril 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ah ben tiens Starmac m'y refait penser : vous avez vu le film la Moustache ?
> 
> J'ai été plutôt enthousiaste en voyant la bande annonce car je trouvais l'idée saugrenue et donc drôle car d'habitude c'est plutôt la femme qui va chez le coiffeur et qui attend de voir si son mari voit une différence, lui fera une remarque. Là c'est un homme qui décide de se raser la moustache pour faire une surprise à sa femme. Ainsi, je m'étais dit que le film était peut être l'occasion d'intervertir les rôles et de voir le point de vue d'un homme sur le thème de la séduction et de manière plus large l'occasion parler de l'image de soi au travers des autres. Or pas du tout, on entre dans le fantastique, c'est à dire, qu'à la fin on doute même que cette moustache est réellement existée. Les images sont oppréssantes et je n'ai pas du tout rit. Donc un peu déçue. Il me semble que l'idée de départ avait beaucoup de potentiel et que plusieurs pistes pouvaient être tentées, pas forcément toutes les mener jusqu'au bout (en 1h30, un film ne peut pas tout traiter) mais permettre une ouverture. Or c'est le contraire, c'est l'enfermement dans cette idée, on en sort pas et on comprend vite que le metteur en scène n'a pas d'autre but. Ainsi, au bout d'une demie heure, j'ai compris le parti pris et j'ai commencé franchement à m'ennuyer. Dommage.
> 
> ...



Lis le livre !


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2007)

odr&#233;;4226069 a dit:
			
		

> "La narration du film se d&#233;tache, vers la fin, de la lin&#233;arit&#233; jusque-l&#224; respect&#233;e, et essaie de faire &#171; d&#233;crocher &#187; le spectateur, pris de vertige." : Et voil&#224; j'ai d&#233;croch&#233;, je peux m&#234;me pas vous dire comment cela finit, *j'ai d&#251; faire autre chose que simplement regarder le film*.
> 
> Edit pour JPTK qui n'a pas tout compris : le film je l'ai lou&#233; et je suis all&#233;e me faire une tisane :mouais:



Ouai ouai c'est &#231;a, &#224; d'autres


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2007)

Un docu sur une affaire qui se passe dans les années 90, 3 enfants de 8 ans sont sauvagement battus, violés et tués, comme on trouve pas de coupables bah on prend les 3 jeunes du coins qui ressemblaient pas aux autres, les cheveux longs, des t-shirt de Metallica, autant satanistes que moi et on préfère cette version des faits, procès bâclé, manipulation, misère sociale et juridique, vieux relents de maccartisme....

J'ai regardé  le 1er DVD, entamé le 2e (4h en tout) c'est passionnant, effrayant, très instructif, révoltant, à voir absolument, ça a rien de ciblé comme je le croyais au début, tout le monde devrait voir ce truc. Je vais regarder la suite dès que possible. Des "pauvres gamins" (là c'est clair...), des pauvres américains miséreux de base, mais Damien quand même il est très fin, intelligent et tout, le pauvre...


----------



## JPTK (6 Avril 2007)

jptk a dit:
			
		

> J'ai regard&#233;  le 1er DVD, entam&#233; le 2e (4h en tout) c'est passionnant, effrayant, tr&#232;s instructif, r&#233;voltant, &#224; voir absolument, &#231;a a rien de cibl&#233; comme je le croyais au d&#233;but, tout le monde devrait voir ce truc. Je vais regarder la suite d&#232;s que possible. Des "pauvres gamins" (l&#224; c'est clair...), des pauvres am&#233;ricains mis&#233;reux de base[/img]



J'ai regard&#233; la fin... mais l&#224; je suis sur le cul... je ne pensais pas que &#231;a finirait comme &#231;a, j'ai pas le smiley appropri&#233;...

En tout cas je comprends pourquoi ce docu a rafl&#233; pas mal de prix, c'est &#224; la fois un docu sur les USA, la mis&#232;re, la "justice", la b&#234;tise crasse, la solidarit&#233; et surtout sur l'absurde, c'est probablement un des docu les plus incroyable que j'ai jamais vu.


----------



## flotow (7 Avril 2007)

Bah moi, le Diable s'habille en prada, j'ai bien aimé, c'est sympa, ca traine pas, et en plus c'est joli :love:


----------



## WebOliver (7 Avril 2007)

Je viens de revoir le film. Cette fois-ci avec le commentaire du r&#233;alisateur... Une seconde lecture. Toute aussi bouleversante que la premi&#232;re. Si ce n'est plus.

Ce film me touche , me bouleverse, me fait trembler. Comme nul autre. Les larmes me viennent.

Bonne nuit.




jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Oui j'ai trouv&#233; ce film simplement magnifique, comme le pr&#233;c&#233;dent de Phlippe Lioret ("l'&#233;quipier") pourtant c'est vraiment pas le genre vers lequel je me dirige par d&#233;faut... (je suis allez voir les 2 films par hasard, sans rien en savoir les 2 fois) nan mais quel talent, faire un film ausi peu pr&#233;tentieux et autant prenant, moi je dis bravo, c'est saisissant, perso M&#233;lanie Laurent m'a clou&#233; au si&#232;ge tr&#232;s rapidement, j'avais des frissons dans le corps et des sanglots dans la gorge, cette fille est une n&#233;buleuse, une actrice hors norme, un ovni.
> 
> Le probl&#232;me principal de Philippe Lioret ?? Il est trop intello pour les populos, et il est trop populo pour les intellos, du coup il est snob&#233; de toute part et ne fais parler de lui que trop peu je trouve, malgr&#233; l'excellence de ses films.


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2007)

Ce week-end, c'&#233;tait cin&#233;ma popote : Pride and Prejudice, sympathique, tr&#232;s classique (trop ?) avec de bons acteurs, entre autres les a&#238;n&#233;s : Judi Dench, qui assure bien en Lady pinc&#233;e et vacharde et Donald Sutherland en p&#232;re philosophe au milieu d'une tribu de demoiselles &#224; marier. Ce qui est le mieux finalement, c'est que l'esprit de J.Austen est conserv&#233;, sa causticit&#233; et son intelligence [en fait, je n'ai pas regard&#233; le film, je l'ai _&#233;cout&#233;_, car j'&#233;tais occup&#233; &#224; autre chose].
Deuxi&#232;me fillm : The break-up, com&#233;die sentimentale &#224; mon sens nettement au-dessus de la moyenne [_i.e._ celles de Hugh Grant ]. Cela tient un peu &#224; la mise en sc&#232;ne et au texte, et pas mal aux acteurs : Vince Vaughn est tr&#232;s bien et Jennifer Aniston commence &#224; virer ses tics _Friends_. En plus, la fin n'est pas le sirop usuel [la purge usuelle, comme on voudra].


----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai beaucoup aim&#233; 300 aussi - dans un autre genre.
> Enfin, visuellement aim&#233;.
> Parce que la musique est pompeuse et omnipr&#233;sente, le s&#233;nario trop l&#233;ger, l'intrigue absente, les acteurs presque aussi caricaturaux que leurs personnages...
> Mais il y a un travail sur l'image genbre "BD &#233;pique film&#233;e" qui est remarquable.



Je me suis fouett&#233; pour y aller, et tr&#232;s franchement, &#231;a fait longtemps que je n'ai pas ressenti un tel ennui.
Le scenar tient pas la route, la mise en scene est catastrophique, c'est particuli&#232;rement lourdingue sur les effets utilis&#233;s. Il n'y a &#233;videmment pas d'acteurs, justes des bovins aussi expressifs que des labradors qui gueulent comme des ours (je savais pas quel animal choisir ) , avec des bonnes blagues bien potaches  ...

Et je ne trouve pas le travail sur l'image fantastique. Contrairement &#224; Sin City o&#249; ce travail &#233;tait au service d'une ambiance et d'un scenario, l&#224;, il d&#233;vore tout le reste par sa lourdeur. 

Alors bien s&#251;r, c'est l'adaptation d'une bd qui explique ce choix..mais bon, cela n'excuse pas tout.

On passera aussi sur le fait que faire un film aujourd"hui sur une poign&#233;e de gerriers aux m&#233;thodes totalitaires justifi&#233;es par la d&#233;fense de la libert&#233; face &#224; un envahisseur perse (superbement d&#233;guis&#233; en drag queen ), c'est l&#233;g&#232;rement troublant..

Bref...:sleep:.


----------



## Bassman (10 Avril 2007)

On est all&#233; voir 300 avec ma femme ce WE, moi j'ai pass&#233; une excellente soir&#233;e a mater ce film.

La photographie et la r&#233;alisation sont super tonique pendant les combats et j'ai ador&#233; ce rythme.

Bon, les Spartiates gaul&#233;s tous gaul&#233;s comme des chipendales, c'est un peu beaucoup, mais &#231;a passe quand m&#234;me.


On me propose de le revoir, que j'y vais direct.


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2007)

On semble reprocher &#224; ce film un c&#244;t&#233; un brin "fascisto&#239;de". Je mets des quotes parce que l'abus de l'appellation est f&#226;cheuse.
Mais vous qui l'avez vu, vous en pensez quoi ? Le c&#244;t&#233; virilit&#233;/force et culte du de la violence ?
&#192; part &#231;a, je trouve assez amusante la protestation de l'Iran [officielle, si j'ai bien compris] ...


----------



## duracel (10 Avril 2007)

Concernant 300, on peut jeter un oeil ici.


----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2007)

bompi a dit:


> On semble reprocher à ce film un côté un brin "fascistoïde". Je mets des quotes parce que l'abus de l'appellation est fâcheuse.
> Mais vous qui l'avez vu, vous en pensez quoi ? Le côté virilité/force et culte du de la violence ?
> À part ça, je trouve assez amusante la protestation de l'Iran [officielle, si j'ai bien compris] ...



Je ne pense pas que ce soit la violence qui en fait un film que certains trouveront comme un brin fascistoïde. C'est probablement plus lié au fait que dans la Sparte de Miller et du film, point de salut si tu as un cerveau: les hommes sont formatés pour se battre, même contre l'absurde (la défaite est assurée), sans se poser de question, aveuglés par un chef charismatique, ou éliminés (soit par la violence, soit par la nature). Point de salut si tu n'as pas le gabarit ou que tu es différent (cf l'être difforme qui est rejeté par Leonidas parce qu'il serait inutile).  On pourra aussi être dubitatif sur la description de l'ennemi perse: perfide, affublé de tous les vices, et la troublante description de Xerxes en androgyne ou homosexuel (on peut se demander pourquoi Miller fait ce choix: assimiler cela au mal, d'autant que d'autres allusions apparaissent à d'autres moment dans le film).

Apparemment, vu le lien de Duracel, tout ceci est bien un choix délibéré de Miller.

Enfin, tout ceci, ce sont des lectures personnelles du film. J'imagine que si on apprécie le rythme, l'histoire, l'ambiance, on a moins de temps à consacrer pour y voir autre chose.  

Quant à la perception iranienne du film, je crois que c'est le pendant de la position de Miller, vu qu'a priori, ceci est bien un parallèle qu'il établit lui même. Alors du coup, je comprends un peu


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2007)

Disons que, effectivement, ta rapide description me fait un peu penser &#224; certains aspects conceptuels du fascisme 

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne souhaite pas lever des pol&#233;miques inutiles, c'est simplement que j'&#233;tais intrigu&#233; par les commentaires glan&#233;s ici et l&#224;.

Merci pour les tuyaux.


----------



## Bassman (10 Avril 2007)

Moi ce qui m'a d&#233;rang&#233; dans 300 c'est ce c&#244;t&#233; s&#233;lection de la race, culte de l'&#233;l&#233;ment sup&#233;rieur.

Les Spartiates pratiquent cette s&#233;lection &#224; la naissance, et &#231;a me rappelle quelques trucs pr&#244;n&#233;s par des illumin&#233;s dangereux du si&#232;cle dernier.

Mais finalement, on fini par l'oublier, et puis une fois rentr&#233; &#224; la maison, je suis retourn&#233; mettre le nez dans mes vieux bouquins d'histoire, et il semble bien, que les spartiates, les vrais de l'&#233;poque, avaient une certaine tendance fascisante, c'est en tout cas ce qui est not&#233; dans mes bouquins.

Le culte de l'&#234;tre sup&#233;rieur, tous les hommes n&#233;s pour &#234;tre soldat, etc...

Bref. Finalement, le film (et la BD) retranscrit assez bien cette fa&#231;on de faire qu'avaient les vrais Spartiates de l'&#233;poque. Et il me semble, que le c&#244;t&#233; androgyne, eff&#233;min&#233; des Perses est l&#224; pour augmenter ce c&#244;t&#233; rugueux / militaires des Spartiates.
De la m&#234;me mani&#232;re que les "difformes" sont pas de simples gens avec une petite diff&#233;rence, mais des cousins proches de Golum.

Face aux vrais guerriers virils, beaux, poilus (mais sans poil) &#224; la pens&#233;e format&#233;e par la tradition militaire et la s&#233;lection du type, on retrouve les eff&#233;min&#233;s * et les moches (tr&#232;s moches).

A mon avis, rien d'ultra chocant, m&#234;me si effectivement, il vaut mieux ne pas s'accrocher a ce d&#233;tail, et prendre ce morceau de l'histoire comme il &#233;tait : 300 vrais guerriers qui ont coll&#233; une fess&#233;e a 20,000 Perses avant de mourir.

PS a Yvos : Faut quand m&#234;me pas oublier que sans la trahison du spartiate que Leonidas avait renvoy&#233;, les "300" auraient pu l'emporter, donc c'est pas compl&#232;tement un combat absurde. Il y avait me semble t'il une intelligence tactique r&#233;elle dans le choix du lieu de la bataille.


* Edit : Mieux qu'un mot qui pourrait &#234;tre maladroit.


----------



## Adrienhb (11 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah, le _happy ending..._
> 
> Je reviens sur "Le diable s'habille en Prada" - même sur une bouse légère comme ça qui, pourtant, ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard et ne révolutionne pas grand chose, il a fallu que la version ciné édulcore le livre, donne un semblant d'humanité à la méchante rédactrice en chef à la fin, une façon de dire "ok, elle n'est pas sympa, mais..."
> 
> ...



Bon pas lu le livre, donc pas évident de comparer... mais j'ai passé un bon moment car il y avait tout de même une histoire dans le film et c'était bien enrobé. Et puis surtout Meryl Streep était parfaite dans le rôle . Comme pour _The Queen_ avec Helen Mirren, son interprétation vaut à elle seule la place de ciné... ou la location du dvd. 

A.


----------



## melhao (11 Avril 2007)

j'en reviens au film 300 que j'ai trouv&#233; sur un point graphique tr&#232;s bien r&#233;ussi m&#234;me si le nombre de ralentis m'a un peu d&#233;rang&#233;. 
en ce qui concerne l'aspect "fasciste", je ne pr&#233;f&#232;re pas me manifester l&#224; dessus, ne sachant pas si Miller voulait mettre en avant ce qu'il a pu trouver sur cette &#233;poque o&#249; bien un lien avec la p&#233;riode contemporaine.

sinon en ce qui concerne le diable s'habille en prada, j'ai trouv&#233; ce film tr&#232;s sympathique avec une meryl &#233;patante !


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2007)

bompi a dit:


> ... The break-up ...


Juste un petit complément au sujet de ce film : y joue Justin Long, le petit gars qui fait le Mac dans les pubs d'Apple. Il est assez amusant dans le film.


----------



## flotow (16 Avril 2007)

J'ai vu Lantana 





Vraiment bien! (DVD)
Film present&#233; au Festival policier de Cognac, il retrace la vie de 5 couples, et de comment leur vies se rencontrent (et se separent). Un effet de surprise agreable vers la fin.
Difficile de faire un resum&#233; tellement ca part dans tout les sens (mais c'est controll&#233; )
Toutes les personnes ont quelques chose a cacher dans leur vie, et c'est le film conducteur de l'histoire.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4231817 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ce qui m'a dérangé dans 300 c'est ce côté sélection de la race, culte de l'élément supérieur.


Léonidas, c'est le DRH idéal.
Il gère ses ressources, les sélectionne, les utilise au mieux de leurs capacités.

Le difforme ne peut pas lever son bouclier ?
Dehors.
Il est impropre au combat, le reste n'a pas d'importance.

Le groupe prime sur l'individu.
Le but prime sur les moyens.
Le projet prime sur le rouage.
C'est l'idéalisme de la fourmillière - et ce n'est effectivement pas une vision très humaniste du monde...

Ca ne m'a pas choqué, ça m'a rappelé le taf.


Sinon, je n'ai pas vu d'homophobie dans l'histoire d'une armée de grecs anciens nus sculptés/huilé/épilés comme des couvertures de Tetu (malgré ce qu'en dit Léonidas à propos des athéniens si je me souviens bien).
Par contre, une belle apologie de l'ordre, du figé face au comopolitisme, au chaos, au changement, ouais.

Ca reste une réussite visuelle - comme je le disais plus haut.
Et l'apprécier ne signifie pas forcément être aveugle au reste.


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

Tiens j'suis all&#233; voir Sunshine avec ma femme Vendredi.

Le film faisait envie, la bande annonce promettait, et puis... pouf ! Plus rien.
Je suis all&#233; tout de m&#234;me voir les critiques, et je suis &#224; l'oppos&#233; complet avec ce qui est dit.

Apr&#232;s un d&#233;but plut&#244;t sympa, de belles vues de l'espace et tout, le film retombe comme un souffl&#233; au fromage loup&#233;.

La photographie devient chiante, les effets de cam&#233;ra p&#233;nibles, l'histoire nulle.

Un m&#233;lange d'armageddon et d'alien sans parvenir &#224; l'int&#233;r&#234;t de ces 2 films.
Le huit clos est glauque, on finit par se demander si l'&#233;quipage cens&#233; sauver le monde a &#233;t&#233; s&#233;lectionn&#233; pour &#231;a, ou s'ils sont les gagnants d'une loterie surprise.

Les acteurs sont eux aussi m&#233;diocres, mais sans doutes servi par des r&#244;les m&#233;diocres. 


Bref, j'ai vraiment pas aim&#233; tant les incoh&#233;rences scientifiques s'accumulent et le vide sid&#233;ral dont l'histoire fait preuve.

Je vous le d&#233;conseille, a 9 euros la place, &#231;a pique les fesses.


----------



## WebOliver (16 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'ai vu Lantana
> 
> Vraiment bien! (DVD)



Et c'est tout? Ça ne devait pas être si bien que ça alors.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4238063 a dit:
			
		

> Sunshine, c'est nul


Ah ?
Merde, je voulais aller le voir.
J'irais peut-être quand même... (je suis tétu)

Dans le genre histoire débile/acteurs consternants/cachet scientifique risible/effets spéciaux cheap, je te conseille "Samouraï commando - mission 1549" - un must.

Quoi ?
Déjà rien que le titre, j'aurais du me douter que...
Pas faux.
En même temps, j'étais crevé et il ne restait plus que ça au vidéo club.
Je me suis endormi devant.



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4238063 a dit:
			
		

> Je vous le déconseille, a 9 euros la place, ça pique les fesses.


Ah oui, mais ça c'est parce que ce n'est pas là qu'il faut le mettre le billet, mon bassou.


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ?
> Merde, je voulais aller le voir.
> J'irais peut-être quand même... (je suis tétu)



Beh tu me diras ce que tu en as pensé. Avec ma femme, on a été unanime à trouver que c'était vraiment pas terrible.


----------



## obi wan (16 Avril 2007)

waa Bassman subtile le faux bouton quote, je m'ai fait eu :rateau: 



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4238117 a dit:
			
		

> Beh tu me diras ce que tu en as pensé. Avec ma femme, on a été unanime à trouver que c'était vraiment pas terrible.



Note qu'être unanime à deux, c'est pas trop dur


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2007)

obi wan a dit:


> Note qu'être unanime à deux, c'est pas trop dur


 
Donc, une à Nîmes et l'autre ?

(Pascal, si tu nous r'gardes)


----------



## Bassman (16 Avril 2007)

Y'a m&#234;me des fois ou je suis unanime avec moi m&#234;me. Bon c'est pas souvent mais &#231;a arrive :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ah ?
> Merde, je voulais aller le voir.
> J'irais peut-être quand même... (je suis tétu)


J'y suis allé.
J'ai adoré.

Alors, bien sûr, il y a des failles :
* L'argument scientifique est risible (relancer le soleil avec une bombe... Franchement !)
* Les plans de coupe en longs travellings sur le vaisseau spatial sont gnangnan (pitié ! Pourra-t-on un jour faire un film de SF sans ce remplissage obligatoire ?)
* Le flou voulu du "méchant" qu'on ne distingue jamais bien à la fin pour faire genre c'est comme quand tu essaye de regarder le soleil en face est, comme effet, un peu niveau CM2 (et encore)
* Effectivement, on se demande un peu sur quels critères ont été choisis les sauveurs du monde... (et quand le physicien super pointu doit faire un choix de trajectoire, que fait-il ? Ben, il pose la question à l'ordinateur de bord ! Ca valait le coup d'étudier la physique, c'est sûr !)

Mais ce côté glauque, étouffant, claustrophobique, que pointait bassman, moi, je l'ai trouvé remarquablement bien fait, prenant !
J'ai passé pratiquement tout le film a retenir ma respiration, dans un état de stress...
Sauf à la fin, bien sûr, avec son happy-end obligatoire et un peu ridicule.


----------



## yvos (2 Mai 2007)

Quelques mots sur deux documentaires compl&#233;mentaires vus ce week end, "We feed the world" et "Notre pain quotidien".
Les deux parlent, grosso modo, de l'industrie agroalimentaire, mais avec deux approches totalement diff&#233;rentes.
Le premier verse assez vite dans la juxtaposition de slogans que l'on qualifiera de faciles ou outranciers, mais a le m&#233;rite, par ces simplifications, de mettre en avant l'absurdit&#233; de l'&#233;conomie alimentaire mondiale actuelle, qui produit chaque jour de quoi nourrir 12 milliards d'individus et avec pour autant, des famines permanentes.
Quelques morceaux valent leur poids de cacahou&#232;tes, notamment la d&#233;claration du PDG de Nestl&#233; expliquant que l'eau, parce &#233;tant un bien, a vocation a &#234;tr&#233; privatis&#233;. 

Le second d&#233;nonce, ou plut&#244;t expose, l'industrialisation, la m&#233;canisation, l'aseptisation &#224; outrance de cette industrie. Le r&#233;alisateur utilise une approche totalement diff&#233;rente et avant tout esth&#233;tique: successions de plans fixes, &#233;clairages blafards, absence de commentaires nous font plonger dans un univers totalement d&#233;shumanis&#233;, digne des plus flippants romans d'anticipation.

A voir  jptk


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Mai 2007)

*Spider-man 3*

Version courte: d&#233;&#231;u.

Version un plus &#233;toff&#233;e:
Il est long... super long... avec de belles longueurs.
Il est aussi tr&#232;s moral, pour ne pas dire moralisateur.
Et puis...
Il y a pas mal de libert&#233;s prises avec la bd... bon ok si vous ne l'avez jamais lue, vous ne le remarquerez pas, mais perso &#231;a m'a beaucoup g&#234;n&#233;.

Ouais... franchement d&#233;&#231;u.

J'esp&#232;re que dans le genre blockbusters, Pirates 3 fera mieux.

A.


----------



## JPTK (2 Mai 2007)

yvos a dit:


> A voir  jptk



:rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Mai 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> *Spider-man 3*
> 
> **bla-bla**
> A.



Il claque pas Venom?


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2007)

SpiderMacMan 3
J'ai pas lu la BD, mais j'ai trouv&#233; le film sympa. Il faisait chaud dans la salle et a la fin, ca devenait lourd (c'est le cas de le dire avec la chaleur )
Sinon, les effets sont bien fait, c'est agreable a regarder, surtout au cinema (oui... ca arrive )
Finalement, l'histoire est plus legere que les autres, et plus drole, je trouve, bien qu'il y ai beaucoup d'action.
Des moments de comedie musicale segmentent le film...
Tres moral sur la fin surtout.
Ce que j'ai trouv&#233; sans interet c'est le commentaires 'off' de Peter Parker, comme 'terrible ce truc' ou encore 'me voila, spider man'...
Bref, pleins d'effets, a voir au cinema (au moins la premiere fois). Forcement, tout n'est pas parfait 

Dans les blockbuster de cette ann&#233;e, je retiens (a venir, Pirates 3, Shrek 3, Les 4 fantastiques)... mais c'est sans doutes Pirates 3 qui fera le meilleur score.
Pour infos, dans la petite ville ou j'habite, la salle a ete remplie 4 fois (sur 4 seances), aussi bien que SW3 (et j'amais vu autant a par SW3)


----------



## Adrienhb (2 Mai 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sinon, les effets sont bien fait, c'est agreable a regarder, surtout au cinema (oui... ca arrive )
> Finalement, l'histoire est plus legere que les autres, et plus drole, je trouve, bien qu'il y ai beaucoup d'action.
> Des moments de comedie musicale segmentent le film...
> Tres moral sur la fin surtout.
> ...



Comme quoi les perceptions de chacuns sont fort différentes... avis purement perso qui n'engage que moi:
J'ai justement trouvé qu'il y avait peu d'action... elle met un temps fou à arriver.
Ok il y a deux chansons, mais pas au sens comédie musicale le-type-se-met-à-chanter-pour-dire-ce-qu'il-à-dire et un morceau de danse assez sympa... mais pas l'essentiel du film donc.
Le commentaire of... m'a pas plus gêné que ça. On l'avait déjà dans les autres films non?
En effet très moral comme film.
Quant aux effets... non franchement, ce n'était pas un film avec de super grandes scènes qui justifient une place de ciné.  Même s'il faut reconnaître que les scènes de "je vais de building en building" sont de mieux en mieux maîtrisées et c'est la parfaite mise en image de ce qu'on pouvait imaginer en lisant la bd.

Enfin encore une fois que mon avis à moi perso. 

A.


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2007)

Pas de super grande scene non  mais c'est bien sympa quand meme de voler avec SpiderMan au dessus de building 
Finalement, y'a pas tant d'action que ca.. enfin, c'est mieux reparti. Ca evite un truc enorme a la fin (quoique la fin )
MJ est moins relou que dans les deux autres... meme si...
La voix off, y'avait pas ca dans les autres (ou du moins, je m'en souvient pas)
J'ai trouvé qu'il n'y avait pas de vrai mechant (sauf le photographe)


----------



## JPTK (8 Mai 2007)

Voilà, je l'ai vu, comme pour Eternal Sunshine, c'est beau, c'est magique, intelligent, bien foutu, hyper créatif, mais on s'ennuie un peu, voir beaucoup.

Autant pour ES, on manquait de peu d'assister à un superbe film (il manquait juste un truc pour qu'on soit submergé par l'histoire, on était pas assez imprégné), autant là ça marche quasi pas du tout, ils sont pas touchants, l'histoire est banale, on y croit pas, on s'ennuie, dommage.


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2007)

D'accord avec toi.  pour Gondry.

Hier, vision du troisi&#232;me homme pour la &#233;ni&#232;me fois : je ne parviens pas &#224; m'en lasser.
Tout y est bon, de chaque plan &#224; la plupart des acteurs. Ah! l'arriv&#233; de Welless dans le film !
Bref, du pur bonheur.


----------



## Kreck (8 Mai 2007)

Vu _Lily la tigresse_, c'est con, c'est sans intérêt, mais ça m'amuse  . Ça m'amuse bien plus que d'autres Woody Allen, ceci dit en passant... et j'en tire plus de plaisir qu'à voir le troisième homme, pardon Bompi, car ce n'est jamais qu'un film raté de Welles (sans doute parce qu'il n'est pas de lui, hé, hé  , mais bon, je cauchemarde encore à l'idée de Welles acteur dans un film autre qu'un des siens, mais j'ai une excuse : je ne me suis pas remis de la décade prodigieuse :afraid: ).
Autrement, j'ai fini par voir Election 1 & 2, mouais, pas mal, surtout le 2 ... j'ai revu Une nuit au musée avec mes enfants qui m'assurent que c'est très bien, alors je leur laisse le bénéfice du doute... Vu également Danger Diabolik de Mario Bava (no comment :rateau: ).
A venir : the thing with two heads       Comme je vous sens motivés, je ne manquerai pas de vous tenir au courant.


----------



## bompi (8 Mai 2007)

Ne pas aimer le troisi&#232;me homme ... grands dieux !! 
Quant &#224; la nuit au mus&#233;e, ce n'est pas g&#233;nial mais bien sympa quand m&#234;me  [j'ai bien ri ...]

&#199;a a l'air rigolo, The thing with two heads : un film de Bergman sous pseudo ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Mai 2007)

"Le dernier roi d'Ecosse" - sur l'aveuglement d'un jeune écossais devenu le médicin personnel du dictateur Idi Amin Dada.

Du cinéma, du vrai.
Remarquable (et Forest Withaker en gamin fou suant des litres dans son uniforme de général dictateur à médailles... Putain, quel acteur !)

Ah, un détail...
Que dit Amin Dada dans le film, ses premiers mots à l'image ?
"Mon gouvernement sera un gouvernement d'action et non de mots"
Ok, ok, je fais du mauvais esprit...

Sinon, j'ai vu aussi Spiderman 3 - ce que j'appelle du film à popcorn, c'est agréable à regarder, sympa mais...
Mais, le scénario est bateau, la morale pire encore et assez niaise, les acteurs ni bons ni mauvais, la réalisation standardisée, la musique convenue.

Je suis ressorti du premier lessivé, des images fortes plein la tête,
je suis ressorti du second comme d'une sieste.


----------



## F118I4 (9 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> "Le dernier roi d'Ecosse" - sur l'aveuglement d'un jeune écossais devenu le médicin personnel du dictateur Idi Amin Dada.
> 
> Du cinéma, du vrai.
> Remarquable (et Forest Withaker en gamin fou suant des litres dans son uniforme de général dictateur à médailles... Putain, quel acteur !)


Je suis entièrement d' accord avec toi.

"The Fountain" un film sublime qui raconte le combat d' un homme à travers trois époques (16ème siècle,aujourd'hui et au 26ème siècle) pour sauver la femme qu' il aime.


----------



## flotow (9 Mai 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Je suis entièrement d' accord avec toi.
> 
> "The Fountain" un film sublime qui raconte le combat d' un homme à travers trois époques (16ème siècle,aujourd'hui et au 26ème siècle) pour sauver la femme qu' il aime.



je voulais le voir, et je l'ai raté au ciné


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2007)

Ce soir, nouvelle vision de *Internal Affairs*, film de Andrew Lau et Alan Mak avec les tr&#232;s s&#233;duisants Tony Leung et Andy Lau (sans compter les in&#233;vitables et renversantes beaut&#233;s f&#233;minines). Polar de bonne facture, toujours un peu lyrique ou mani&#233;r&#233;, c'est selon, mais bien interpr&#233;t&#233;.
J'aime d&#233;cid&#233;ment bien ce film o&#249; l'on ne d&#233;fourraille pas toutes les dix secondes ni ne torture &#224; qui mieux-mieux.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ce soir, nouvelle vision de *Internal Affairs*, film de Andrew Lau et Alan Mak avec les très séduisants Tony Leung et Andy Lau (sans compter les inévitables et renversantes beautés féminines). Polar de bonne facture, toujours un peu lyrique ou maniéré, c'est selon, mais bien interprété.
> J'aime décidément bien ce film où l'on ne défourraille pas toutes les dix secondes ni ne torture à qui mieux-mieux.


Justement, j'attendais du John Woo, j'ai été super déçu.
Je me suis ennuyé.

Faut faire gaffe avec les attentes pré-visionnage, des fois on est complètement à côté et on se gâche le film avant même qu'il ait commencé.

Pour la défouraille magistrale : Hard boiled (de John Woo)
Pour la torture : non. Je n'aime pas. Et c'est de plus en plus gratuit dans le cinéma (voir ce film de truands français récement, j'ai déjà oublié le nom, avec une scène avec une perceuse...)


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Pour la torture : non. Je n'aime pas. Et c'est de plus en plus gratuit dans le cinéma (voir ce film de truands français récement, j'ai déjà oublié le nom, avec une scène avec une perceuse...)



Moi j'aime bien 
Nan mais je m'en fous, c'est un truc comme un autre, l'important c'est que ça soit pas là pour combler les faiblesses d'un film, après ça peut-être hyper trash, ça me dérange pas.

Ça me fait penser à ce film avec Jacky Berroyer, *Calvaire*... quelle bouse... un calvaire pour celui qui le regarde surtout, ce film est pathétiquement nul... dommage il aurait pu être bon et puis l'acteur principal est à chier.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Mai 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Moi j'aime bien
> Nan mais je m'en fous, c'est un truc comme un autre, l'important c'est que ça soit pas là pour combler les faiblesses d'un film, après ça peut-être hyper trash, ça me dérange pas.
> 
> Ça me fait penser à ce film avec Jacky Berroyer, *Calvaire*... quelle bouse... un calvaire pour celui qui le regarde surtout, ce film est pathétiquement nul... dommage il aurait pu être bon et puis l'acteur principal est à chier.


Une scène de torture ne me gêne pas en soi, si elle sert un propos, si elle apporte quelque chose au film.
Par exemple, "La jeune fille et la mort"

Ce que je déplore, c'est le systématisme récent et à mon sens inutile d'un point de vue cinématographique (mais utile d'un point de vue marketing, sans doute) de la scène "illustration de la folie/méchanceté de tel personnage par la scène la plus réaliste et la plus insoutenable qu'on ait jamais filmé"

Et il m'est beaucoup plus facile de voir la ribambelle d'horreur gore d'un film comme Hostel que les deux petites minutes de suspension par la peau du "dernier roi d'Ecosse"


----------



## F118I4 (10 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Une scène de torture ne me gêne pas en soi, si elle sert un propos, si elle apporte quelque chose au film.
> Par exemple, "La jeune fille et la mort"
> 
> Ce que je déplore, c'est le systématisme récent et à mon sens inutile d'un point de vue cinématographique (mais utile d'un point de vue marketing, sans doute) de la scène "illustration de la folie/méchanceté de tel personnage par la scène la plus réaliste et la plus insoutenable qu'on ait jamais filmé"
> ...



Je pense la même chose , c' est pour ça qu' on a du mal à trouver de bons films de nos jours en particulier les films d' action qui sont stéréotypés ,trop de cascades (des fois les cascades sont pas top) avec des scènes trop téléphonées et vraiment pas d' histoires.


----------



## rezba (29 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> J'ai une grosse envie de voir "Honor de la caballeria", un truc catalan compl&#232;tement barge librement inspir&#233; de Don Quixote.
> Mais je pense que je vais me la mettre sur l'oreille, parce qu'il n'est sorti que dans 8 salles en France, et assez loin de chez moi, somme toute.




Je l'ai finalement vu.
Et ?
Est-ce que &#231;a valait la peine de se mettre dans la plus mauvaise salle de cin&#233; de la ville pour voir le truc de ce type qui a film&#233; les interstices entre les sc&#232;nes d'action de Don quichotte ? Ou les chapitres ne sont qu'&#233;voqu&#233;s ? Ce film o&#249; le vent est omnipr&#233;sent, comme le silence ? Ou les plans durent assez longtemps pour voir la lumi&#232;re du jour tomber ?

Ben oui.  &#199;a m'aurait manqu&#233; !


----------



## G2LOQ (4 Juin 2007)

Avec la sortie du prochaine DieHard, je me demandais d'ou venais cette expression que balance toujours John McClane  à ses opposant à savoir,  _yippee-kai-yay mother fu**er.

_Si quelqu'un a une réponse.


----------



## Mobyduck (4 Juin 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Avec la sortie du prochaine DieHard, je me demandais d'ou venais cette expression que balance toujours John McClane  à ses opposant à savoir,  _yippee-kai-yay mother fu**er.
> 
> _Si quelqu'un a une réponse.



Par là?


----------



## G2LOQ (5 Juin 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Par là?



 Merci, voilà qui enrichie ma culture générale.


----------



## Mobyduck (5 Juin 2007)

Y'a pas de quoi.


----------



## Luc G (6 Juin 2007)

Pour ceux qui, trop jeunes, n'auraient pas eu l'occasion de voir cet OVNI cinématographique, "la montagne sacrée" de Jodorowsky vient de sortir, enfin, en DVD en France (un coffret avec 3 films dont la dite montagne).

Je viens, en attendant de me prendre le temps de déguster le film entier, de me repasser la scène de la conquête du Mexique par une armée de crapauds, toujours aussi délirante que dans mon (vieux ) souvenir.

Ce n'est pas un objet à mettre entre toutes les mains (ça ressemble plus au chien andalou qu'à Star wars  et je comprends très bien qu'on n'aime pas) mais ça devrait être remboursé par la sécurité sociale  Ceci dit, je ne sais pas si c'est bon pour le cinéma : vu le nombre d'idées à la minute, même si le film tient un peu de guingois, beaucoup d'autres films paraissen ternes à côté.

Si vous avez l'occasion de jeter un oeil sur ça, vous aurez élargi votre culture


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Juin 2007)

J'ai regardé trailer et extraits sur Allocine ça semble barré comme film.


----------



## tirhum (6 Juin 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> J'ai regard&#233; trailer et extraits sur Allocine &#231;a semble barr&#233; comme film.


Comme tout ce que fait Jodorowsky...  
Si tu as eu l'occasion de lire les BD qu'il sc&#233;narise, tu t'en es s&#251;rement aper&#231;u....


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Juin 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Comme tout ce que fait Jodorowsky...
> Si tu as eu l'occasion de lire les BD qu'il scénarise, tu t'en es sûrement aperçu....



J'avais complètement flashé sur la couverture de _Les Technopères
_faudrais que j'y jette un oeil effectivement. 






:love:


----------



## bompi (6 Juin 2007)

oui, mais la couverture c'est Fred Beltran (plus que janjetov, dirait-on), pas Jodo


----------



## JPTK (10 Juin 2007)

Et bah c'était vachement bien   8)
Super Zik d'ailleurs, c'est moi où il y avait une reprise/remix de Blonde Redhead ?







Un film qui fait un peu penser à Punch Drunk Love en moins psycho, mais tout aussi beau et poétique.


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Juin 2007)

Hier, soirée DVD avec Tokyo Godfather de Satoshi Kon.

  Un film qui raconte les péripéties des trois SDF (un quadra, un travelo et une ado) qui découvre dans les ordures un bébé et qui vont parcourir les rues de Tokyo à la recherche des parents du bambin.

  A la fois hilarant et touchant cette quête par des personnages atypiques si différents mais partageant une même condition est un régal à visionner.  Une très très bonne soirée et un achat rudement recommandé (de même que Millenium Actress) ! :love:







  Et le vingt juin, sort son dernier film en DVD Paprika. Une future bonne soirée en perspective.


----------



## F118I4 (25 Juin 2007)

Hier , j' ai regardé en DVD un superbe film "*Little Miss Sunshine*".
C' est un road movie vraiment très drôle.Ce film est une critique de la société américaine (compétition acharnée ,exploitation des enfants au profit des adultes etc...) mais aussi un formidable hymne à la vie ,à la tolérance...
Enfin j' ai adoré.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

saint_shaka a dit:


> Hier , j' ai regardé en DVD un superbe film "*Little Miss Sunshine*".
> C' est un road movie vraiment très drôle.Ce film est une critique de la société américaine (compétition acharnée ,exploitation des enfants au profit des adultes etc...) mais aussi un formidable hymne à la vie ,à la tolérance...
> Enfin j' ai adoré.



Je l'ai regardé hier et je plussoie : allez donc voir la bande annonce et les extraits.
Je ne suis jamais déçue par les films où joue l'actrice Toni Collette. :love:

Mais bon j'en ai vu que deux : Muriel est dans la même veine.


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2007)

Il a l'air très bien en fait SPIDERMAN 3  

[YOUTUBE]sUfDeSigscY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## G2LOQ (2 Juillet 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Il a l'air très bien en fait SPIDERMAN 3
> 
> **vidéo**


 Marre du Baygon, il a quitté la ville pour la campagne ou les insectes ont droit à plus de respect.


----------



## rezba (2 Juillet 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Pour ceux qui, trop jeunes, n'auraient pas eu l'occasion de voir cet OVNI cin&#233;matographique, "la montagne sacr&#233;e" de Jodorowsky vient de sortir, enfin, en DVD en France (un coffret avec 3 films dont la dite montagne).
> 
> Je viens, en attendant de me prendre le temps de d&#233;guster le film entier, de me repasser la sc&#232;ne de la conqu&#234;te du Mexique par une arm&#233;e de crapauds, toujours aussi d&#233;lirante que dans mon (vieux ) souvenir.
> 
> ...




N'&#233;coutez pas Luc, il y connait rien.
Ce coffret vaut d'abord pour El Topo, un western gothique unique au monde ! 

Pour la petite histoire, ces films &#233;taient introuvables parce que le d&#233;tenteur des droits, Apple Corp, bloquait leur distribution.
Apr&#232;s des ann&#233;es de proc&#232;s et de p&#233;tition, Jodorovsky et Allen Klein ont finalement trouv&#233; un terrain d'entente. J'ai fait partie de ces p&#233;titionnaires. Jodo nous encourageait &#224; diffuser des versions pirates des films, &#224; les projeter. Ce que l'on faisait, d'ailleurs.

Les trois films sont superbes. Compl&#232;tement barr&#233;s, oui, mais superbes. Dat&#233;s aussi (sauf El topo), mais qu'importe.
Je regrette juste que le coffret n'ai pu contenir Santa Sangre, pour des raisons de droits. Alors qu'une version d'El Topo avec moult bonus est d&#233;ja sortie, &#231;a fait un peu doublon.

Ceci dit, y'a de jolis bonus dans le coffret. La Constellation Jodorovsky, superbe. Et d'autres.

Bref, &#231;a vaut vraiment le coup.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Bref, ça vaut vraiment le coup.


Bon... Toi, je veux bien te croire...


----------



## JPTK (2 Juillet 2007)

Sp&#233;ciale d&#233;dicace &#224; Web0 qui avait ador&#233; _*Je vais bien ne t'en fais pas*_ car ce soir sur France 2 il y a son film pr&#233;c&#233;dent, tout aussi beau, tr&#232;s bien &#233;crit, beau et m&#234;me dr&#244;le parfois, c'est gr&#226;ce &#224; ce film que j'ai d&#233;couvert ce r&#233;al, je sais &#231;a fait tr&#232;s saga de l'&#233;t&#233; sur France 2 et pourtant ce film est simple et beau, moi j'adore  






Bon dommage qu'il n'y ait pas M&#233;lanie LAurent :love:






Mais bon la vieille elle est mettable aussi


----------



## WebOliver (2 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour la d&#233;dicace. Je prends note, et aussi qu'Emilie Dequenne y joue.


----------



## bompi (2 Juillet 2007)

J'ai vu samedi "Persepolis". Le ton de la BD est l&#224;, c'est souvent tr&#232;s beau, bien &#233;crit et par moment carr&#233;ment &#233;mouvant.
Chiara M. est bien, mais c'est la moins aboutie du doublage. Catherine D. est tr&#232;s bien. Simon A. est parfait (j'adore sa voix et son accent ind&#233;finissable). Et Danielle D. est, une fois encore, parfaite elle-aussi [Danielle D. est une actrice extraordinaire. je ne l'ai jamais vue m&#233;diocre].
Seul b&#233;mol : la musique un peu pesante.

Vive Marjane (et vive l'Association, aussi, au passage).


----------



## Luc G (2 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> N'écoutez pas Luc, il y connait rien.
> Ce coffret vaut d'abord pour El Topo, un western gothique unique au monde !
> 
> Pour la petite histoire, ces films étaient introuvables parce que le détenteur des droits, Apple Corp, bloquait leur distribution.
> ...



N'écoutez pas rezba, il n'y connait rien : quand la montagne sacrée est sortie, il avait 7 ans (et tous ses cheveux ). J'ai vu le film à sa sortie, et peut-être que voir un film a sa sortie peut marquer plus ? En tous cas c'était le cas pour celui-ci. El topo, je ne l'ai pas (encore) vu. Ce sera cet été sans doute mais rien ne presse, c'est comme un vieil armagnac : il faut savoir choisir le moment même s'il faut attendre pour ça . Quand el topo est sorti en 70, je n'en ai pas entendu parler. Mais je me rappelle très bien de quelques-uns des films que j'ai vu cette année là (aux places tarif étudiant, les 3 premiers rangs, torticolis garanti à force de lever le nez pour voir l'écran ) et ce n'est pas sans rapport avec la montagne sacrée :
- Le genou de Claire (qui passe ce soir sur Arte) : l'antithèse de Jodorowsky  Je ne m'étendrais pas sur le genou, certains aiment Rohmer (c'est mon cas, d'autres non)
- Leo the last, un film de Boorman à la fois délirant et très classe, grâce entre autres à ce grand monsieur qu'était Marcello Mastroianni. Encore un "vieux" film qui mérite peut-être un peu de lumière 
- Woodstock, le film : j'attends qu'il sorte en DCD en France pour voir s'il tient toujours la distance, je suppose que oui 
- c'est la même année universitaire aussi (mais c'était peut-être fin 69) que j'ai vu "Il était une fois dans l'ouest" sorti en août 69.

J'allais encore assez peu au cinéma mais c'était une belle année quand même, non ? 

PS J'avais lu les interview de Jodo dans lesquelles il râlait comme un putois sur le blocage de ses films et c'est parce que je savais qu'il essayait de remettre ça sur ses rails que j'ai continué à regarder si ça ne sortait pas, ce qui m'a permis de me jeter sur "la montagne sacrée" dès sa sortie comme la moindre midinette sur un iphone  En tous cas, rezba, tu as au moins fait une bonne action dans ta vie  en soutenant la (re)sortie de ce film


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2007)

Là, je reviens juste d'aller voir Die Hard 4 (sur un écran plus grand que mon jardin ).

Que dire ... Ça va, il n'y a pas trop de longueurs ... 

Bon, il y a quelques temps morts, hein, le premier coup de feu ... non, en fait, c'est une explosion, n'intervient pas avant la quatrième minute du film, et vers le tiers du film, il y a un moment ou au moins six secondes s'écoulent sans que personne ne meure, mais bon, dans l'ensemble, ça reste supportable 

:rateau:


----------



## Luc G (6 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je reviens juste d'aller voir Die Hard 4 (sur un écran plus grand que mon jardin ).
> 
> Que dire ... Ça va, il n'y a pas trop de longueurs ...
> 
> ...



Tu me donnes envie de regarder tout de suite "l'hypothèse du tableau volé" de Raoul Ruiz histoire d'avoir un peu d'action à me mettre sous la dent  un superbe fim tiré de l'oeuvre du sublime Pierre Klossovski (j'adjective aujourd'hui )

Bon, il n'y a pas l'acteur américain machin, je ne sais plus son nom mais il y a Jean Reno, alors c'est forcément de l'action 
(Je n'avais rien contre Jean Reno, même si je n'étais pas vraiment amateur des films qu'il tournait jusqu'au jour où, dans une émission de télé, je l'ai entendu renier, (je ne sais plus s'il l'a fait trois fois comme Saint Pierre mais une suffisait) ce film magnifique (je n'avais même pas fait attention qu'il y avait joué, il était inconnu à l'époque et doit avoir un petit rôle)

Vous croyez que si j'essaye de convaincre des gens d'acheter le DVD, sous prétexte qu'il y Jean Reno dedans, ils vont me lyncher après ?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Des Souris Et Des Hommes, je me souviens l'avoir vu étant enfant.
Très bonne adaptation du film même si comme toujours le bouquin est mieux.


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Là, je reviens juste d'aller voir Die Hard 4 (sur un écran plus grand que mon jardin ).



Il parait que dans ce film John McLane ne fume plus... Tout fout le camp...


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2007)

John Mc*C*lane.

Dans les films am&#233;ricains, on ne fume plus que selon deux conditions :
- on est dans un film "ind&#233;pendant" (si tant est que cela ait un sens) ou de genre, fa&#231;on Tarantino
- on est un beau salaud et on va crever mis&#233;rablement dans le contentement g&#233;n&#233;ral du public

Une troisi&#232;me possibilit&#233; peut &#234;tre offerte au h&#233;ros sympathique s'il promet d'arr&#234;ter avant la fin du film. Parce que fumer, c'est rien que de tr&#232;s d&#233;gueulasse (et que &#231;a tue plein de gens).

PS : Les armes aussi mais comme c'est fait pour, c'est moins hypocrite. Donc on peut continuer &#224; les utiliser.


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2007)

Hier soir, j'ai regardé Collateral, de Michael Mann [et je me suis donc couché trop tard, mais là n'est pas le propos].

Quelques constatations :

 Michael Mann est indubitablement un _vrai_ cinéaste ; il a des idées de mise en scène à la pelle et elles ne viennent pas encombrer la narration mais la servent.
Malheureusement, la présence de Tom Cruise nuit au film : il est _grosso modo_ moins pire que dans d'autres films, mais son omniprésence inexpressive pèse. Ce garçon est agaçant : il amène certes du public à ses films, mais il les dessert le plus souvent par les contraintes qu'il apporte.
Jamie Foxx est plutôt pas mal.
Le scénario est correct mais ... au bout d'un petit moment, tout devient sinon prévisible du moins convenu et maniéré
Conclusion : bon film (pour la TV) mais largement surévalué.


----------



## G2LOQ (6 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> John Mc*C*lane.



Au temps pour moi. 



> Dans les films américains, on ne fume plus que selon deux conditions :
> - on est dans un film "indépendant" (si tant est que cela ait un sens) ou de genre, façon Tarantino
> - on est un beau salaud et on va crever misérablement dans le contentement général du public
> 
> ...


 Le politiquement correct et le consensuel  auront-il notre peau


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Il parait que dans ce film John McLane ne fume plus... Tout fout le camp...





bompi a dit:


> John Mc*C*lane.
> 
> Dans les films am&#233;ricains, on ne fume plus que selon deux conditions :
> - on est dans un film "ind&#233;pendant" (si tant est que cela ait un sens) ou de genre, fa&#231;on Tarantino
> ...



Johnny ne fume plus dans ce film, c'est vrai, mais put1, il y a tellement de trucs qui fument autour de lui pendant les deux heures et quelques du film, que &#231;a compense largement. De toute fa&#231;on, il est occup&#233; &#224; 100&#37; de son temps &#224; essayer de ne pas se faire griller, lui, alors, en griller une, je vois pas quand il aurait eu le temps de le faire :rateau:


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2007)

Et comment est notre Mac favori, dans le film ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Et comment est notre Mac favori, dans le film ?



A priori, je n'en ai vu qu'un un instant, je crois : un PB G4 ou un MacBook Pro, tout le reste, c'était difficilement identifiable, plein de trucs ressemblant à de supers PDA, quelques PC, et pas mal de consoles de gros systèmes.


----------



## bompi (6 Juillet 2007)

Ah ah ... Tu n'as donc pas remarqu&#233; que Justin Long tient un r&#244;le important dans le film (que je n'ai pas vu mais bon). Justin Long, _aka_ "_Hello, I'm a Mac_".


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ah ah ... Tu n'as donc pas remarqué que Justin Long tient un rôle important dans le film (que je n'ai pas vu mais bon). Justin Long, _aka_ "_Hello, I'm a Mac_".



Sans doute mon côté "publiphobe"


----------



## woulf (8 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans doute mon côté "publiphobe"



Bin si t'étais un "vrai" cinéphile, tu saurais qu'il a aussi joué dans ce mémorable film....


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Juillet 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Bin si t'&#233;tais un "vrai" cin&#233;phile, tu saurais qu'il a aussi jou&#233; dans ce m&#233;morable film....



Honn&#234;tement, je ne suis pas certain qu'un type qui, comme moi, va au cin&#233;ma une fois tous les cinq ou six ans puisse &#234;tre qualifi&#233; de "vrai" cin&#233;phile :rateau:

De plus, lorsque je regarde un film, si je suis moyennement attentif &#224; l'histoire qu'il raconte, j'avoue n'&#234;tre jamais parvenu &#224; me passionner pour le g&#233;n&#233;rique, d'o&#249; ... 

Comme le disait si justement Rheingard Van Daag dans l'Esprit d'&#201;loi* : "de toute fa&#231;on, les acteurs sont du b&#233;tail" !




(*) Cet excellent album d'Achille Talon


----------



## woulf (8 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Honnêtement, je ne suis pas certain qu'un type qui, comme moi, va au cinéma une fois tous les cinq ou six ans puisse être qualifié de "vrai" cinéphile :rateau:
> 
> De plus, lorsque je regarde un film, si je suis moyennement attentif à l'histoire qu'il raconte, j'avoue n'être jamais parvenu à me passionner pour le générique, d'où ...
> 
> ...



C'est sûr que c'est toujours difficile à la fois de suivre le film et de bécquoter sa chère et tendre...
C'est sûr que vu l'explosion pyrotechnique dans Die Hard 4, ta conquête a mille fois moins de chances de s'endormir que lors de la projection, au hasard, d'un Rohmer.


----------



## morphoas (8 Juillet 2007)

Vu hier soir au NIFFF

Tekkon Kinkreet

... une fable magnifique doublée d'un vrai coup de pied au cul visuel    :rateau:  :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas le film *Amer Beton* fait par un français? Il est sorti chez nous il me semble bien.


----------



## morphoas (9 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> C'est pas le film *Amer Beton* fait par un français? Il est sorti chez nous il me semble bien.



*AMER BETON* est effectivement le titre français, mais *Michael Arias* est d'origine américaine ...


----------



## G2LOQ (9 Juillet 2007)

morphoas a dit:


> *AMER BETON* est effectivement le titre français, mais *Michael Arias* est d'origine américaine ...



Américain... Je sais pas ce que j'avais en tête pour dire français... :rateau:


----------



## mademoisellecha (9 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai vu samedi "Persepolis". Le ton de la BD est là, c'est souvent très beau, bien écrit et par moment carrément émouvant.
> Chiara M. est bien, mais c'est la moins aboutie du doublage. Catherine D. est très bien. Simon A. est parfait (j'adore sa voix et son accent indéfinissable). Et Danielle D. est, une fois encore, parfaite elle-aussi [Danielle D. est une actrice extraordinaire. je ne l'ai jamais vue médiocre].
> Seul bémol : la musique un peu pesante.
> 
> Vive Marjane (et vive l'Association, aussi, au passage).



Vu hier soir... je partais sceptique, vu comme la version papier m'avait retourné. Et puis en fait c'est tout simplement une merveille. L'animation est douce et jolie, les voix sont extraordinaires parfaites, et surtout, j'ai été ravie de voir que les expressions de Marjane n'aient pas été édulcorées pour l'adaptation ciné (en même temps, Persépolis sans le franc-parler de la mamie, ça voudrait plus rien dire :love: )

A voir, selon moi, que vous ayez lu ou non les quatre tomes de la BD. Je n'ai pas été déçue, pas du tout  .


----------



## morphoas (9 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Américain... Je sais pas ce que j'avais en tête pour dire français... :rateau:



... et c'est assez singulier pour être souligné, un non-japonais réalisant l'adapatation majeure d'un manga culte


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2007)

mademoisellecha a dit:


> Vu hier soir... je partais sceptique, vu comme la version papier m'avait retourné. Et puis en fait c'est tout simplement une merveille. L'animation est douce et jolie, les voix sont extraordinaires parfaites, et surtout, j'ai été ravie de voir que les expressions de Marjane n'aient pas été édulcorées pour l'adaptation ciné (en même temps, Persépolis sans le franc-parler de la mamie, ça voudrait plus rien dire :love: )
> 
> A voir, selon moi, que vous ayez lu ou non les quatre tomes de la BD. Je n'ai pas été déçue, pas du tout  .


Et Danielle Darieux est impeccable en mamie "libertaire".
L'équilibre entre le tragique et le comique est assez miraculeux, je dirais (dans une manière tout-à-fait laïque, bien entendu )


----------



## woulf (13 Juillet 2007)

J'ai &#233;t&#233; voir les Transformers hier soir. Du bon gros blockbuster, les effets sp&#233;ciaux sont irr&#233;prochables (quoique tout va tellement vite, on du mal &#224; suivre parfois !), et &#231;a se laisse voir. Parfait pour un film d'&#233;t&#233;.
Quant aux fans des transformers en dessin anim&#233;, je ne pense pas qu'ils seront d&#233;&#231;us, mais n'ayant que des souvenirs vagues de la s&#233;rie (ah, ils auraient adapt&#233; Goldorak au cin&#233;ma, en vrai, c'aurait &#233;t&#233; autre chose !!!), je laisserai ceux-ci s'exprimer 

Edit: et John Turturro est absolument g&#233;nial dans son r&#244;le d'agent du secteur 7 "MIB like" 

En tous cas, ce que je peux dire c'est qu'Harry Potter lui a vol&#233; la vedette; 2 grosses files pour voir le petit sorcier au cinexplex, et pour les boites de conserve, aucune file (il faut dire qu'il est sorti ici au Qu&#233;bec le 5 ou le 7 juillet, alors qu'Harry, c'&#233;tait avant hier).


----------



## G2LOQ (13 Juillet 2007)

woulf a dit:


> J'ai été voir les Transformers hier soir. Du bon gros blockbuster, les effets spéciaux sont irréprochables (quoique tout va tellement vite, on du mal à suivre parfois !), et ça se laisse voir. Parfait pour un film d'été.



 Après avoir vu les différent trailers et avis (notamment celui de DVDRAMA) je sens que ça va être sympa. Cerveau sur OFF, clim sur ON et Lets take a ride !


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Juillet 2007)

woulf a dit:


> (...) ah, ils auraient adapté Goldorak au cinéma, en vrai, c'aurait été autre chose !!! (...)



Le jour où ça se fait, j'y cours!!!! :love:


----------



## Nexka (13 Juillet 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Cerveau sur OFF


 
Alors là oui en effet je confirme   Faut pas se poser trop de questions...
Puis bon c'est pas donné à tout le monde de faire une pub de 2h pour GM 

Mais je regrette pas, fallait vraiment que je vois ce genre de film au moins une fois dans ma vie


----------



## woulf (13 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Alors là oui en effet je confirme   Faut pas se poser trop de questions...
> Puis bon c'est pas donné à tout le monde de faire une pub de 2h pour GM
> 
> Mais je regrette pas, fallait vraiment que je vois ce genre de film au moins une fois dans ma vie



Il faut avouer qu'elle est vraiment pas mal la Camaro 
(et puis ils cassent plein de gros 4*4, c'est un film militant pour les économies d'énergie, forcément !!!  )


----------



## huexley (13 Juillet 2007)

woulf a dit:


> Il faut avouer qu'elle est vraiment pas mal la Camaro



Tu peux l'acheter sur ebay si jamais


----------



## divoli (15 Juillet 2007)

Dernièrement je suis allé voir _Roman de gare,_ de Claude Lelouch. On y retrouve l'atmosphère très particulière et très prenante des films de Lelouch.

Fanny Ardant, Audrey Dana et Dominique Pinon y sont particulièrement excellents. Je suis d'ailleurs très content que l'on mette en avant celui-ci, qui est un excellent comédien, et que l'on devrait voir plus souvent.


Sinon, en DVD (location) est sorti _Mon meilleur ami _(avec Daniel Auteil et Dany Boon qui y excellent)_. _Un film sympa et sans prétention, qui mérite que l'on s'y intéresse.


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2007)

J'ai vu "La maison du bonheur" de Dany Boon, justement. Je ne connaissais le bonhomme que de nom et je l'ai trouv&#233; pas mal du tout. Assez sobre, pour un comique qui passe au cin&#233;ma. Pour le reste, le film est gentil [genre spectacle pour la famille : rien de vulgaire, rien de grossier, tout bien nickel, quoi ...]

J'ai aussi revu un 5 derni&#232;res minutes avec Bourrel [Raymond Souplex]. On peut dire que c'est assez ringard ! Mais j'adore cette s&#233;rie  C'est fait avec des bouts de ficelles (et des gaffes qui pendouillent dans le champ) et c'est bien de son temps, mais en m&#234;me temps c'est assez cruel et proche de Simenon sur un point : que des histoires sordides d'int&#233;r&#234;t et de sexe. Finalement, pour la TV de tante Yvonne, c'est bien l&#233;nifiant que l'on peut le croire aujourd'hui. Et Souplex est excellent quand il s'&#233;nerve [il n'est pas tr&#232;s bon quand il fait le mielleux ]


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juillet 2007)

Ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas loué une bonne grosse daube. Ce trophée est donc décerné à Session 9. Où l'action (relative vu la cadence du film) dans le dernière minute.

Bravo.


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> A priori, je n'en ai vu qu'un un instant, je crois : un PB G4 ou un MacBook Pro, tout le reste, c'était difficilement identifiable, plein de trucs ressemblant à de supers PDA, quelques PC, et pas mal de consoles de gros systèmes.


Y'avait aussi un "Apple Cinema Display 23 pouces" au début, juste avant que ça se gâte après le premier contact entre Bruce Willis et Justin Long

En tout cas un bon moment de détente que ce "Die Hard 4" avec de superbes scènes d'actions qui vous en mettent pleins les mirettes


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2007)

Je n'en ai vu que la bande-annonce et bof. Je trouve que la surench&#232;re d'effets sp&#233;ciaux num&#233;riques n'est pas toujours bien int&#233;ressante. En clair : des voitures qui volent comme des _Dinky Toys_, re-bof. Disons que _Die Hard_ avait, je trouve, un c&#244;t&#233; (vaguement) "r&#233;aliste" qu'il semble avoir perdu (alors que _Matrix_ &#233;tait de la &#232;ss&#232;ffe).

_A posteriori_, j'ai r&#233;alis&#233; que ce qui m'avait bien plu dans le dernier Tarantino &#233;tait justement une utilisation tr&#232;s sobre des effets sp&#233;ciaux et c'&#233;tait agr&#233;able.


----------



## flotow (16 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> _A posteriori_, j'ai réalisé que ce qui m'avait bien plu dans le dernier Tarantino était justement une utilisation très sobre des effets spéciaux et c'était agréable.



Il est bien le dernier Tarantino? Je sais pas trop si je doit me deplacer pour le voir


----------



## kisco (16 Juillet 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Il est bien le dernier Tarantino? Je sais pas trop si je doit me deplacer pour le voir


c'est très "bizarre" et plutôt étonnant comme film, je ne peux le comparer à rien et c'est déjà un excellent point. 
Le jeu de Kurt Russell est excellent, rien à redire.
Pareil pour les trouvailles musicales, très bonnes, peut-être moins que celles de Pulp Fiction, mais on va pas faire la fine bouche non plus.
L'ambiance est années 70 totale, sauf l'utilisation de téléphones portable et des voitures "figurantes" .
A noter aussi de belles filles qui se trémoussent :love:





Donc en réponse à ta question : si tu n'as pas peur de voir un délire de Tarantino, vas-y ! 

(au fait, je n'ai vu que "Death Proof" et pas encore "Planet Terror" l'autre partie de ce dyptique)


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2007)

Le film se d&#233;coupe en deux parties bien distinctes, avec une trame tout &#224; fait similaire.
La premi&#232;re partie fait vraiment _seventies_, y compris dans rythme mollasson et les dialogues &#233;tir&#233;s. Sympa mais pas renversant [ma femme s'ennuyait ferme, moi j'aimais bien mais bon]

La deuxi&#232;me partie est beaucoup plus dynamique, marrante, r&#233;jouissante, m&#234;me.
Le deuxi&#232;me quatuor a des textes bien plus vifs &#224; dire et &#231;a p&#233;tarade : elles sont absolumet craquantes ! On sent que QT les adore et c'est communicatif.

Total : nous sommes sortis avec la p&#234;che !

J'ai toujours trouv&#233; Kurt Russel m&#233;chamment caricatural et l&#224;, il est parfait. Le second degr&#233; truff&#233; de r&#233;f&#233;rences de QT lui convient parfaitement.


----------



## Pascal 77 (16 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai toujours trouvé Kurt Russel méchamment caricatural et là, il est parfait. Le second degré truffé de références de QT lui convient parfaitement.



Kurt Russel, c'est bien ce sosie de Duke Nukem qui jouait dans Star Gate (le film, pas la série, hein !) ?


----------



## Majintode (16 Juillet 2007)

C'est effectivement un bon délire de Tarantino, visuellement très fort (comme d'hab') et complètement barré. Pour les fans de Tarantino : foncez ! Pour les autres... attention...


----------



## Majintode (16 Juillet 2007)

Bon je ne sais pas si c'est l'endroit pour parler d'un teaser... mais celui-là fait couler beaucoup d'encre et il donne furieusement envie de voir le film...

http://www.apple.com/trailers/paramount/11808/

Le film mystère produit par JJ Abrams...


----------



## flotow (16 Juillet 2007)

J'avais vu la BA, ca a l'air terrible  (en fait, on voit rien, on comprends rien...) mais c'est la tout le charme :/


----------



## Majintode (16 Juillet 2007)

Et c'est parti pour du bon teasing via le net aussi... 
Le blog d'Ethan Haas...
Le site Ethan Haas was right...

Sur un forum ils disent que c'est la bestiole de Lost qui arrive à New York (JJ Abrams étant le producteur de Lost)...


----------



## Adrienhb (16 Juillet 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'avais vu la BA, ca a l'air terrible  (en fait, on voit rien, on comprends rien...) mais c'est la tout le charme :/



C'est sûr qu'on veut en savoir plus... mais c'est du n'importe quoi de faire une ba pour un film qui ne sortira qu'en janvier je trouve... j'espère au moins que la sortie sera mondiale. :hein:

A.

ps:
Elle est si petite que ça la tête?


----------



## Majintode (16 Juillet 2007)

Attention il s'agit d'un teaser et non d'un trailer... donc ils sont dans les temps


----------



## huexley (17 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> C'est sûr qu'on veut en savoir plus... mais c'est du n'importe quoi de faire une ba pour un film qui ne sortira qu'en janvier je trouve... j'espère au moins que la sortie sera mondiale



En fait on ne sait pas à quoi correspond cette date peut-être simplement à l'annonce du film et non pas sa sortie en salle

4,40 m. La hauteur de la tête de la statue d'après son Wiki, ca joue donc les proportions


----------



## Majintode (17 Juillet 2007)

Quelqu'un a réussi à passer la "porte" du site Ethan was right...?


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

&#199;a vous d&#233;rangerait beaucoup de rester dans le sujet ?
Merci :mouais:


----------



## Majintode (17 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Johnny ne fume plus dans ce film, c'est vrai, mais put1, il y a tellement de trucs qui fument autour de lui pendant les deux heures et quelques du film, que ça compense largement. De toute façon, il est occupé à 100% de son temps à essayer de ne pas se faire griller, lui, alors, en griller une, je vois pas quand il aurait eu le temps de le faire :rateau:



Je reviens vite fait sur Die Hard 4. Quand j'avais vu la bande-annonce, je m'étais dit "houlala, Bruce, mais qu'est-ce que tu fous... ".
Et quand j'ai vu le film, c'était plutôt "woohoo, yippie kay yeah !! ". 
Dans la salle il y avait un tas de vieux de la vieille de McClane, des gars qui ont grandi avec l'Arme Fatale et Die Hard, époque où il fallait une cinquantaine méchants criblés de balle par le ou les héros (quand on y repense, c'était quand même bien violent le cinéma US fin 80's - 90's... )... 
A la fin la salle a applaudi, tout le monde était ravi de voir que John avait toujours ces bonnes vieilles vannes et qu'il était toujours Death Proof (comme la voiture de Kurt Russel ).
Die Hard 4, un bon Die Hard


----------



## Anonyme (17 Juillet 2007)

Je fais partie de la g&#233;n&#233;ration McClane et j'en suis un poil d&#233;&#231;u. 
Un peu trop de "c'est tout ce que t'as ?" qui rendent peu plausible l'affaire.

Mais c'est quand m&#234;me des bonnes cascades comme les autres Die Hard.


----------



## G2LOQ (17 Juillet 2007)

Il semblerait que la version DVD du film soit plus "sanglante"...


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2007)

Vu deux films fran&#231;ais :

*"Les travaux, on sait quand &#231;a commence ..."* de *Brigitte Ro&#252;an*.
Tr&#232;s bien : marrant, pas c*n, pas trop manich&#233;en, avec une galerie de personnages un peu bras cass&#233;s sympathiques comme tout (le fait qu'ils soient colombiens et parlent en tous cas un espagnol tout en douceur latino-am&#233;ricaine contribue &#224; mon plaisir). On y voit Castaldi en dragueur d&#233;bile et ... Aldo Maccione en ma&#231;on italien un brin grandiloquent (c'est sympa de le revoir d&#233;barrass&#233; de ses d&#233;bilit&#233;s &#224;-la-Philippe-Clair).
Carole Bouquet est impeccable en avocate grande bourgeoise un peu n&#233;vros&#233;e, un peu d&#233;pass&#233;e et qui s'occupe des sans-papiers. Il y a une douce causticit&#233; et une d&#233;dicace finale &#224; laquelle je ne peux que pleinement souscrire.

"*Hors de prix*" de *Pierre Salvadori*.
Je l'avais vu et beaucoup aim&#233; &#224; sa sortie en salle. Une deuxi&#232;me vision en DVD m'a confort&#233; dans mon impression. Salvadori &#233;crit des com&#233;dies tr&#232;s fines, parfois hilarantes (avec Rochefort, par exemple). Ici, tout est subtilement trait&#233; et le jeu des acteurs (premiers comme seconds r&#244;les) y aide grandement. Notamment Gad Elmaleh que je trouve parfait. Il &#233;vite les bons sentiments et la morale &#224; deux sous. D&#233;licieux.

Et un film anglo-mexicain (?)
"*Children of men*" d'*Alfonso Cuar&#243;n*.
Pareil. Impressionn&#233; en salle. Impressionn&#233; en DVD. C'est sinistre &#224; souhait mais avec la petite distance que mettent les Anglais dans leurs histoires. Le sc&#233;nario est bien ficel&#233; et on a droit &#224; de la vraie mise en sc&#232;ne. Ce qui ne g&#226;te &#233;videmment rien est (une fois encore) le jeu des acteurs. Clive Owen parfait, ainsi que Claire-Hope Ashitey. Julianne Moore est l&#224; (toujours appr&#233;ciable). On notera la pr&#233;sence et le talent de Michael Caine en sosie de Lennon avec Ganja.


----------



## clochelune (17 Juillet 2007)

je viens de voir un vieux film d'Agn&#232;s Varda qui n'existe que dans quelques vid&#233;os clubs, "Kung-Fu Master"
une histoire qui ne passerait plus &#224; pr&#233;sent puisqu'il s'agit de l'amour d'une m&#232;re pour un adolescent de quinze ans... c'est vraiment bien interpr&#233;t&#233;, j'ai trouv&#233; Jane Birkin vraiment tr&#232;s juste... rien n'&#233;tait vraiment montr&#233; bien s&#251;r, mais il s'agit de th&#232;mes qui perdureront longtemps m&#234;me si sous silence &#224; pr&#233;sent (pourtant c'&#233;tait aussi le souvenir de ce qu'elle &#233;tait &#224; cette &#233;poque... elle s'imaginait avoir le m&#234;me &#226;ge, enfin pas &#233;vident &#224; raconter mais vraiment &#231;a vaut d'&#234;tre vu!)


----------



## Majintode (18 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Vu deux films français :
> 
> *...*
> 
> ...



J'ai vu Hors de Prix récemment en DVD, je n'étais pas allé le voir en salle (la bande-annonce ne m'avait pas donné envie, c'est pas comme pour Cloverf... bref  ).
Gad Elmaleh est vraiment excellent dedans. Le film touche a un sujet quand même "sensible" tout en restant drôle et attachant. Je regrette de ne pas l'avoir vu au ciné.

Children of Men : bonne grosse claque visuelle, avec des plans séquences d'une rare intensité (l'attaque de la voiture avec la bonne grosse marche arrière, l'attaque du building vu de l'intérieur...), et bonne histoire, le tout avec de très bons acteurs


----------



## Aurélie85 (23 Juillet 2007)

*Photo Obsession, "one hour photo" en anglais*

J'aime beaucoup Robin Williams, et là, encore une fois, il a brillé. Un film comment dire, émouvant? non c'est pas le mot. Zut je trouve pas de mot. Bref, un film bien, mais pas exceptionnel. Un sénario qui roule, qu'on arrive à suivre, voire même à anticiper, ce qui ne gâche néanmoins rien au suspens. Suspens accrochement bien tenu, je trouve pas d'autre mot. Bref, on y croit, jusqu'au bout. Certains tableaux ultra bien mis en scènes, des jeux de fondu-caméra dans les couloirs, je sais pas comment on appelle, mais une mise-en scène parfaite, des décors pile-poil dans le juste, une focalisation sur les acteurs troublante à certains moments, voire trop troublante au point que j'ai du détourner mon regard de l'écran, mal-à-l'aise. Pis l'acteur principal est brillant, on arrive facilement dès le départ à se mettre dans la tête, troublant ça aussi. 

Décidemment, j'arrive pas à m'exprimer. je vais aller dodo.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juillet 2007)

Ah c'est marrant, moi il m'avait gonflé ce film... En plus il se finit vraiment en *******...


----------



## Majintode (24 Juillet 2007)

*Harry Potter et l'Ordre du Phoenix*

Comme tout Harry Potter movie, celui-ci est pas mal dans l'ensemble mais il manque quand même la moitié du bouquin. Le film se veut plus sombre que les autres (le livre l'est beaucoup, mais la Coupe de Feu version livre est déjà bien bien dark).
Ron et Hermione sont laissés de côté au profit du jeune Radcliffe qui joue beaucoup mieux que dans le film précédent (il est allé au cours Florent ou quoi ?  ).
La scène de combat final est chouette, l'actrice qui joue Ombrage est irritante à souhait, comme dans le bouquin.
Dommage qu'il soit impossible de retranscrire entièrement un livre Harry Potter en film... (ça donnerait des films de 4h...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> *Harry Potter et l'Ordre du Phoenix*
> 
> 
> Dommage qu'il soit impossible de retranscrire enti&#232;rement un livre Harry Potter en film... (&#231;a donnerait des films de 4h...)



ou de 8...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

*A l'intérieur*

Film français, "de genre" comme on dit.
Très glauque et très drôle.
Un film a- (pas de morale, pas vraiment d'intrigue, pas de message) - jouissif de virtuosité premier degré.
Béatrice Dalle en folle furieuse aussi implacable et inarrêtable qu'un Jason de vendredi 13 est tout simplement formidable.

A voir, le coeur bien accroché.


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> *Harry Potter et l'Ordre du Phoenix*
> 
> Comme tout Harry Potter movie, celui-ci est pas mal dans l'ensemble mais il manque quand même la moitié du bouquin.



S'il n'y avait que ça... ils ont aussi compilé des scènes et... non perso ça passe pas.
Dire que j'ai été déçu est en de-ça de la vérité... je le range parmi les "bouses". Perso, pour l'instant seul le 3ème film trouve grâce à mes yeux.

Par contre le livre... 
Mais bon le fil où je voulais en parler est en train d'être pourri.  

A.


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2007)

Quel fil ?


----------



## Majintode (24 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> S'il n'y avait que ça... ils ont aussi compilé des scènes et... non perso ça passe pas.
> Dire que j'ai été déçu est en de-ça de la vérité... je le range parmi les "bouses". Perso, pour l'instant seul le 3ème film trouve grâce à mes yeux.
> 
> Par contre le livre...
> ...



Le 3 est sauvé par Gary "J'ai toujours aimé ces petits moments de calme avant la *tempête*" Oldman... 

(oui, quel fil...?)


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> S'il n'y avait que &#231;a... ils ont aussi compil&#233; des sc&#232;nes et... non perso &#231;a passe pas.
> Dire que j'ai &#233;t&#233; d&#233;&#231;u est en de-&#231;a de la v&#233;rit&#233;... je le range parmi les "bouses". Perso, pour l'instant seul le 3&#232;me film trouve gr&#226;ce &#224; mes yeux.
> 
> Par contre le livre...
> ...


UN fil pour UN livre&#8230; Et &#231;a t'&#233;tonne ?


----------



## etudiant69 (24 Juillet 2007)

Persepolis :love: 

Une belle r&#233;alisation pour une histoire forte. Une narration subtile emplie de rires et d'amertume.


----------



## flotow (24 Juillet 2007)

Prete moi ta main, avec Alain Chabat et Charlotte Gainsbourg,
a chaque fois que Chabat l'ouvre, c'est marrant (enfin, j'ai trouvé )

sinon, Harry Potter, j'ai bien aimé. Ce qui m'a fait le plus mal au coeur, c'est la voix (FR) de Bellatrix L.

The Shining, vraiment terrible comme film :affraid:, l'ambience est vraiment genial.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Persepolis :love:
> 
> Une belle réalisation pour une histoire forte. Une narration subtile emplie de rires et d'amertume.


Oui ! Oui ! Oui !

Avec un petit bémol pour la partie autrichienne, un peu longue à mon gout et plus anecdotique.

Mais, au-delà de l'histoire très touchante et bien faite, c'est une vraie réussite visuelle.

Allez-y !


----------



## yvos (24 Juillet 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Oui ! Oui ! Oui !
> 
> Avec un petit bémol pour la partie autrichienne, un peu longue à mon gout et plus anecdotique.
> 
> ...



j'suis pas d'accord   

Persepolis, c'est pas qu'une histoire sur une adolescente iranienne...ça me paraît beaucoup plus riche que cela. La partie autrichienne, assez présente dans la livre (1 tome entier) est indispensable pour la complexité que ça apporte - période adolescente, déracinement du sujet, universalité de certaines valeurs  et est indispensable pour expliquer le regard de Marjane. 
Certains ajouts du film par rapport au livre (scène à Orly) appuient d'ailleurs le propos sur le thème du déracinement


----------



## WebOliver (24 Juillet 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Prete moi ta main, avec Alain Chabat et Charlotte Gainsbourg,
> a chaque fois que Chabat l'ouvre, c'est marrant (enfin, j'ai trouvé )


 
Je l'ai vu la semaine dernière. J'ai trouvé assez moyen. Quelques répliques assez marrantes, mais dans l'ensemble c'est plutôt lourd. Le mauvais jeu de la famille de Chabat y est pour beaucoup.

Dommage.


----------



## Adrienhb (24 Juillet 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Prete moi ta main, avec Alain Chabat et Charlotte Gainsbourg,
> a chaque fois que Chabat l'ouvre, c'est marrant (enfin, j'ai trouvé )



Une des rares comédies récents où j'ai ri du début à la fin... et je n'étais pas le seul dans la salle.
Vaut mieux aimer l'humour à la Chabat, mais bien mené. 
Je recommande.



Majintode a dit:


> Le 3 est sauvé par Gary "J'ai toujours aimé ces petits moments de calme avant la *tempête*" Oldman...



Perso, je trouve qu'Oldman ressemble autant à Sirius qu'à la Reine d'Angleterre. À la lecture, j'avais l'impression que Sirius et James se ressemblaient un brin tout de même.




bompi a dit:


> Quel fil ?





Majintode a dit:


> (oui, quel fil...?)



Celui-ci.  


A.


----------



## bompi (25 Juillet 2007)

Depuis, j'ai vu le fil en question o&#249; tu dis que _(bip)_ se fait _(bip)_ par _(bip)_ mais en fait, c'est _(bip)_ qui fait le coup.
En effet, c'est assez mal parti, comme fil (le bar, quoi ...)

Quelqu'un aurait-il vu le film de de Niro, avec Matt Damon ? Je pensais y aller mais j'h&#233;site.


----------



## divoli (25 Juillet 2007)

Un film qui est entrain de passer inaper&#231;u (il me semble), tant il b&#233;n&#233;ficie de peu de couverture m&#233;diatique. Et pourtant il vaut la peine d'&#234;tre vu (j'y suis all&#233; il y a 2 jours).

*Buenos Aires 1977*.

Un aper&#231;u de ce qu'ont pu subir certains opposants politiques (s&#233;questration, tortures) sous la dictature argentine de la fin des ann&#233;es 1970...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

yvos a dit:


> j'suis pas d'accord
> 
> Persepolis, c'est pas qu'une histoire sur une adolescente iranienne...ça me paraît beaucoup plus riche que cela. La partie autrichienne, assez présente dans la livre (1 tome entier) est indispensable pour la complexité que ça apporte - période adolescente, déracinement du sujet, universalité de certaines valeurs et est indispensable pour expliquer le regard de Marjane.
> Certains ajouts du film par rapport au livre (scène à Orly) appuient d'ailleurs le propos sur le thème du déracinement


Oui, sur le déracinement, sur le gap entre les "problèmes" de la jeunesse autrichienne avec ceux des iraniens, sur l'importance de ce vécu dans son histoire, ok.
Mais, je persiste à trouver ça un peu long - ses déconvenues amoureuses m'ont paru terriblement banales (même si le traitement humouristique est assez agréable) - bref, sur le film, là dedans, j'aurais enlevé quelques minutes deci-delà, voilà.
Ca n'enlève pas grand chose à la beautée de l'ensemble.


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2007)

On dirait que tu bosses &#224; T&#233;l&#233;rama


----------



## Majintode (25 Juillet 2007)

*Transformers*

Nous sommes allés le voir hier soir avec une bande de potes trentenaires, donc complètement concernés par cette adaptation au cinéma du dessin animé qui faisait croucricricricricaaa 

Et bien c'est du Michael Bay au niveau de l'action : ça pète de partout, tous les éléments du décor volent dans tous les sens et les robots se transforment bien en faisant croucricricricricaaa 

Nous avons vu le film en VF et les dialogues avec le gamin sont marrants, avec des bons jeux de mots à la djeunss'.
En revanche les monologues des robots... houla...

Donc une bonne surprise, un "bon film d'été" (mon film d'été préféré du moment restant de loin Yippie Kay yeaaah  ), avec des croucricricricricaaa qui font bien plaisir plus 20 ans après...


----------



## flotow (25 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait-il vu le film de de Niro, avec Matt Damon ? Je pensais y aller mais j'hésite.



"Secret d'etat", c'est ca? J'ai meme pas vu la bande annonce!! (ou la trouver, en VO?) meme pas dispo sur le site trailers d'apple


----------



## Adrienhb (25 Juillet 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> "Secret d'etat", c'est ca? J'ai meme pas vu la bande annonce!! (ou la trouver, en VO?) meme pas dispo sur le site trailers d'apple



La ba en vo se trouve là ou sur le site d'Apple, ici. 

A.


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juillet 2007)

Ben en cherchant sur "Raisons d'état" plutôt


----------



## flotow (25 Juillet 2007)

pensais pas que ca s'appellai comme ca en anglais  et pourtant, je l'ai vu passer celle la  (mais pas regardé)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurait-il vu le film de de Niro, avec Matt Damon ? Je pensais y aller mais j'h&#233;site.


Je ne l'ai pas vu, mais ce que j'ai lu dessus ne m'a pas donn&#233; envie.
En gros, le film serait assez pr&#233;visible, enfonceur de portes ouvertes, avec des personnages trop survol&#233;s et trop st&#233;r&#233;otyp&#233;s - on s'y ennuirait pas mal...
Surtout, il &#233;viterait soigneusement, sous des dehors d&#233;nonciateurs, de mettre vraiment le doigt l&#224; o&#249; &#231;a fait mal.

Bon, en m&#234;me temps, la chronique ci-dessus est le souvenir vague d'un truc que j'ai lu il y a 15 jours, dans un journal dont les critiques cin&#233; n'&#233;pousent pas toujours (loin de l&#224 mes propres opinions et sur un film que je n'ai pas vu, alors...


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Juillet 2007)

"Secrets d'Etat" existe aussi mais c'est avec Sharon Stone et Rupert Everett&#8230;


----------



## bompi (25 Juillet 2007)

Ce soir, j'ai enfin vu "The Host", de Joon-Ho Bong, dont j'avais bien aim&#233; "Memories of murder". On retrouve d'ailleurs plusieurs acteurs/rices.
C'est tr&#232;s bien, d&#233;cid&#233;ment. La b&#234;te est gluante &#224; souhait, le film oscille habilement entre suspense et com&#233;die, les personnages sont sympathiques comme tout.
De belles id&#233;es de mise en sc&#232;ne (cadrages, mouvements) et un _happy ending_ plus subtil que 99 &#37; des grosses machineries habituelles. On sent en filigrane une critique acide de l'&#233;tat cor&#233;en et, nettement plus visible, des USA, qui sont repr&#233;sent&#233;s par des saligauds cyniques et irresponsables (sauf un type h&#233;ro&#239;que). De ce point de vue, on dirait presque Godzilla, si je me rappelle bien.

Bref, un film composite et r&#233;ussi.

NB : on notera d'ailleurs comment la version am&#233;ricaine de Godzilla rendra habilement la France responsable du monstre ...  C'est de bonne guerre, non ?


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> *Transformers*
> 
> [...]
> 
> Donc une bonne surprise, un "bon film d'été" (mon film d'été préféré du moment restant de loin Yippie Kay yeaaah  ), avec des croucricricricricaaa qui font bien plaisir plus 20 ans après...




Je seconde, c'est même un très bon film d'été.
J'y suis allé un peu à reculon et j'en suis sorti avec le sourir aux lèvres: de l'humour, une histoire potable, de bons effets spéciaux, un second degré, une actrice top mimi :love: et de l'action en veux-tu en voilà! Vraiment sympa!
Je recommande!   

A.

ps:
Il n'y a que 3 scènes durant le générique et rien à la toute fin.


----------



## Majintode (26 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> ps:
> Il n'y a que 3 scènes durant le générique et rien à la toute fin.



mini spoil... quoi que bon on s'en serait douté  :
Dont une des 3 qui annonce un Transformers 2...?


----------



## Adrienhb (26 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> mini spoil... quoi que bon on s'en serait dout&#233;  :



Tout mini-spoil, mais bon &#231;a permet de ne pas attendre 10 minutes la fin... 
Disons que &#231;a laisse la porte ouverte, mais c'est d&#233;j&#224; annonc&#233; par la conclusion d'Optimus de toute fa&#231;on non? 


A.


----------



## Majintode (27 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Tout mini-spoil...
> A.




Et puisque les acteurs principaux ont déjà signé pour le 2 voire même le 3...


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Juillet 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Et puisque



Bon ben tout est dit... en attendant, ne boudez pas votre plaisir, n'hésitez pas à aller le voir.


Sinon je viens de voir *les Simpsons*.

Autant la première partie est vraiment drôle avec tout le monde qui rit aux éclats, autant par la suite, c'est plus calme... pas mauvais, mais plat... Vous sentez pas obligés de foncer au ciné pour le voir.   La télé suffira amplement.

A.


----------



## Bassman (27 Juillet 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Je seconde, c'est m&#234;me un tr&#232;s bon film d'&#233;t&#233;.
> J'y suis all&#233; un peu &#224; reculon et j'en suis sorti avec le sourir aux l&#232;vres: de l'humour, une histoire potable, de bons effets sp&#233;ciaux, un second degr&#233;, une actrice top mimi :love: et de l'action en veux-tu en voil&#224;! Vraiment sympa!
> Je recommande!
> 
> ...



Vu aussi.

C'est effectivement un bon gros film d'action, mais je pond&#232;rerais l'avis de ce film par une petite remarque :

Comme tous les gros films d'action a effets sp&#233;ciaux, ils veulent nous en mettre plein la gueule.
Et l&#224;... Presque un peu trop, les sc&#232;nes d'actions des transformers deviennent un peu fouilli tellement &#231;a va vite et tellement y'en a, on fini par plus trop pouvoir dissocier les robots emm&#234;l&#233;s. C'est un poil dommage.


Mais sinon, j'ai pass&#233; un super moment, ma femme aussi, avec quelques bons fous rires dans la salle.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

*Hot fuzz*

L'inverse des Simpsons alors - démarage un peu lent, mais qui installe bien l'ambiance du film et seconde moitié complètement délirante et allumée.
Je me suis bien marré.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Juillet 2007)

Avant hier, je me suis fait "The Great Rock'n'roll Swindle".

LE film des Sex Pistols, réalisé par Julian Temple.

Un grand moment du Punk. Ca m'a rappelé mes 15 ans... :love:


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4345295 a dit:
			
		

> Comme tous les gros films d'action a effets spéciaux, ils veulent nous en mettre plein la gueule.
> Et là... Presque un peu trop, les scènes d'actions des transformers deviennent un peu fouilli tellement ça va vite et tellement y'en a, on fini par plus trop pouvoir dissocier les robots emmêlés. C'est un poil dommage.



Vrai... on a du mal à suivre les combats... c'est un peu dommage d'ailleurs, pasque mine de rien les robots sont hachement bien fait.
Aucun rapport, mais pourquoi Citroen n'a pas acheté des écrans pubs avant ce film???

A.


----------



## bompi (28 Juillet 2007)

Ce que vous en dites ne m'incite gu&#232;re &#224; aller le voir. Je commence &#224; me lasser des surdoses d'effets sp&#233;ciaux. Pourtant j'aime bien ce genre de chose mais l&#224;, trop c'est trop. Les _blockbusters_ y vont trop fort et c'est un peu l'indigestion. La moindre voiture fait un triple axel avant d'exploser comme 20 t de TNT : autant regarder du Tex Avery, c'est plus rigolo


----------



## Majintode (28 Juillet 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ce que vous en dites ne m'incite guère à aller le voir. Je commence à me lasser des surdoses d'effets spéciaux. Pourtant j'aime bien ce genre de chose mais là, trop c'est trop. Les _blockbusters_ y vont trop fort et c'est un peu l'indigestion. La moindre voiture fait un triple axel avant d'exploser comme 20 t de TNT : autant regarder du Tex Avery, c'est plus rigolo



Il y a quand même des passages où tu rigoles bien (et d'autres où...  ). Je m'attendais à un film plus "sérieux" en voyant les BA mais le jeune Shia LaBeouf est bien allumé dans ce film et ça passe bien.
Mais c'est vrai que si ces temps-ci les effets spéciaux te gonflent un peu, avec Transformers tu risques d'être vite saoûlé...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2007)

Ouais&#8230; enfin ils sont absolument magnifiques ces effets sp&#233;ciaux quand m&#234;me. D'un point de vue graphique, c'est absolument incroyable ! Le probl&#232;me de vision des combats, c'est le parti pris de la r&#233;alisation de les montrer de si pr&#232;s qu'on pourrait se croire au centre des combats. Et l&#224;, forc&#233;ment, tout va trop vite parfois et les plans sont beaucoup trop serr&#233;s, et confus.


----------



## bompi (29 Juillet 2007)

Deux films vus ces deux derniers jours :

- *Priscilla* : pas mal du tout. Terence Stamp y est tr&#232;s bien (comme chaque fois que je le vois, d'ailleurs). Les deux autres sont bien (Hugo "Elrond/Agent Smith" Weaving et Guy "Memento" Pearce) aussi, un petit cran en-de&#231;a. Le film prend le parti des hors-castes et est assez joyeux dans l'ensemble. Sympa.

- *Borat* : j'avais pas encore vu la chose. C'est pas du grand cin&#233;ma, mais on se doute que ce n'est pas l'objet non plus. Reste quelques gags franchement dr&#244;les et des id&#233;es bien d&#233;biles. De l'humour juif bien d&#233;connant aussi (la sc&#232;ne du Bed & Breakfast par exemple) et assez gonfl&#233; (quelques reparties que je me garde bien de retranscrire, pour la sant&#233; de ce fil ) Je suis plut&#244;t heureusement surpris.


----------



## Bassman (2 Août 2007)

RATATOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLE !!!

3 mots : Enorme, magnifique, tendre.


Ma femme a pas plus appr&#233;ci&#233; que &#231;a, elle l'a trouv&#233;  trop "Walt Disney", moi j'ai bien aim&#233; l'histoire, et alors la r&#233;alisation 3D... &#233;poustouflante.

Bref j'ai pass&#233; un super moment, le rat est cro mimi :love: :love:


Allez le voir, c'est du beau et du grand Pixar.


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2007)

GGrr, Ratatouille ne passe pas en VO &#224; Lyon.





PS: participez au lobby pour une VO en laissant un message au service client d'UGC  (&#231;a avait march&#233; avec les Indestructibles  )


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

*FIDO*

Le pitch : dans une am&#233;rique ann&#233;es 50, suite &#224; un nuage cosmique, il y a des zombies partout.
Mais la soci&#233;t&#233; Zomcon a mis au point un collier qui les rends doux comme des agneaux et il est "in" pour la bourgeoisie blanche des banlieux d'avoir son(ses) zombie(s) domestiques.
Un jeune gar&#231;on un peu en marge va se prendre de piti&#233; puis d'amiti&#233; pour le zombie que ses parents viennent d'acheter.

Satire f&#233;roce, parabole sur l'exploitation, charge contre le mod&#232;le social wasp...
Un peu de tout &#231;a.

Surtout un film assez hallucinant qui singe avec brio le ton si d&#233;licieusement kitsh et d&#233;pourvu de nuance des pubs et de la t&#233;l&#233; des ann&#233;es 50 aux states.
Un petit moment de magie, assez inclassable, avec un humour noir de tous les instants qui impr&#232;gne tellement le film qu'il n'y a pas de "gag" &#224; proprement parler, juste une atmosph&#232;re absolument jubilatoire.

Allez-y vite, vu le peu de monde dans la salle et la p&#233;riode estivale, &#231;a m'&#233;tonnerait qu'il reste longtemps &#224; l'affiche.

(et &#231;a change un peu des blockbusters qui sauvent le monde dans des d&#233;bauches grotesques d'effets sp&#233;ciaux...)


----------



## ScubaARM (2 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4351297 a dit:
			
		

> RATATOUIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIILLE !!!
> 
> 3 mots : Enorme, magnifique, tendre.
> 
> ...





J'y vais demain soir avec mon petit banc de sardines. Les bandes annonces sur le net m'ont enchant&#233;. 
Au passage, j'ai vu le dernier HP, j'ai bien aim&#233;. J'aime bien les ados perturb&#233;s car beaucoup deviennent des gens tr&#232;s bien. Bon, c'est vrai, A. Skywalker a eu une p&#233;riode tr&#232;s noire, mais il contribue &#224; r&#233;tablir l'&#233;quilibre &#224; la fin 
Merci pour le conseil Bassman.


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> GGrr, Ratatouille ne passe pas en VO à Lyon.
> PS: participez au lobby pour une VO en laissant un message au service client d'UGC  (ça avait marché avec les Indestructibles  )


Ce qui est cool est que, les enfants étant en vacances, nous pourrons le voir en V.O. justement.
Il me semble qu'à Lyon, de nombreuses salles où il y avait des films en V.O. ont été fermées.


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Sat*y*re f&#233;roce, parabole sur l'exploitation, charge contre le mod&#232;le social wasp...
> Un peu de tout &#231;a.


Comme quoi une lettre peut changer le sens ...


PonkHead a dit:


> (et &#231;a change un peu des blockbusters qui sauvent le monde dans des d&#233;bauches grotesques d'effets sp&#233;cieux...)


De toutes fa&#231;ons, le monde n'est pas sauvable, alors ...


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Ce qui est cool est que, les enfants étant en vacances, nous pourrons le voir en V.O. justement.
> Il me semble qu'à Lyon, de nombreuses salles où il y avait des films en V.O. ont été fermées.


La salle dont tu parles (le Coemedia) a rena&#238;t de ses cendres tel le phoenix flamboyant.
Et en plus, il y a un resto, un bar, une librairie, et il est interdit de manger dans la salle


----------



## bompi (2 Août 2007)

Je l'aimais bien, celui-l&#224;.


----------



## etudiant69 (2 Août 2007)

Voui, voui, celui sur l'avenue Berthelot en face du Centre d'Histoire de la R&#233;sistance et de la D&#233;portation


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Avec la même équipe ou bien des gens parachutés ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Août 2007)

Je serais vous, j'opterais pour un bon ptit salon iChat de derri&#232;re les fagots, hein ? C'est facile, c'est gratuit, &#231;a &#233;pargne les autres et les fils du bar, ce qui &#224; tout le moins, me concerne moi 

voil&#224; voil&#224;.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Antiphon (2 Août 2007)

En parlant de _Ratatouille_, pour ceux qui auront le courage de regarder le générique de fin jusqu'au bout, il y a une mention spéciale pour Steve Jobs du style : « À notre grand ratatouilleur en chef »  Très sympa Sinon, c'est un petit chef d'uvre ce film ! :love:


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Août 2007)

En parlant de _Ratatouille_ , je l'ai trouv&#233; graphiquement tr&#232;s r&#233;ussi ce qui m'a un peu d&#233;&#231;u au milieu du film &#231;a dure un peu , c'est lent . Dommage


----------



## tirhum (2 Août 2007)

T'as pas h&#233;sit&#233; sur le film que tu voulais voir ?!...


----------



## StJohnPerse (2 Août 2007)

Et non ...


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> En parlant de _Ratatouille_ , je l'ai trouvé graphiquement très réussi ce qui m'a un peu déçu au milieu du film ça dure un peu , c'est lent . Dommage




Je serais plus de ton avis: Techniquement éblouissant, l'histoire ne m'a pas plus emballé que ça. Pourtant le personnage de Rémy est excellent, et à certains moments j'ai vraiment bien ri, mais autrement je n'ai pas été plus emporté dans l'action que ça... Il manquait un chtit truc... Je m'étais plus amusé sur les Incredibles. 
Enfin cela reste un film plus que correcte. La fin est p'tet un peu trop happy end moralisatrice, mais pourquoi pas... la morale est somme toute assez sympa quand on y pense.


A.


ps:
Vous avez eu un court-métrage au début?
Rien de mon côté... et la tradition des bêtisiers semble bien abandonné... pfff... que fait Pixar?

pps:
À la fin, c'est pas un Ratatouille thanks plutôt à Jobs?


----------



## Bassman (3 Août 2007)

Moi j'ai eu un court m&#233;trage au d&#233;but. L'histoire d'un extra terrestre qui passe son permis navette spatiale 

Bien rigolo


----------



## StJohnPerse (3 Août 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Je serais plus de ton avis: Techniquement éblouissant, l'histoire ne m'a pas plus emballé que ça. Pourtant le personnage de Rémy est excellent, et à certains moments j'ai vraiment bien ri, mais autrement je n'ai pas été plus emporté dans l'action que ça... Il manquait un chtit truc... Je m'étais plus amusé sur les Incredibles.
> Enfin cela reste un film plus que correcte. La fin est p'tet un peu trop happy end moralisatrice, mais pourquoi pas... la morale est somme toute assez sympa quand on y pense.





Oui !  A des moments du film , je l'ai trouvé bien plat , il n'y avait pas cette " folie " pixar . Dommage


----------



## Adrienhb (3 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4352289 a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai eu un court métrage au début. L'histoire d'un extra terrestre qui passe son permis navette spatiale
> 
> Bien rigolo



Mais, mais, mais, mais... je l'ai pas euuuu!!!!

Reusement qu'on a le forum... 

Enfin avait... 

Reusement qu'on a internet! 

A.


----------



## etudiant69 (3 Août 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Mais, mais, mais, mais... je l'ai pas euuuu!!!!
> 
> Reusement qu'on a le forum...
> 
> ...


Vous avez remarqu&#233; le son si familier au macuser que nous sommes: "hero" ?
(c'est celui que j'ai param&#233;tr&#233; pour la notification de nouveaux mails)


----------



## bompi (4 Août 2007)

Vu Ratatouille : extramidable !
Graphiquement c'est d&#233;j&#224; un r&#233;gal mais, comme souvent avec Pixar, le sc&#233;nario est &#224; la hauteur. M&#234;me la morale finale est plut&#244;t fine.
Les rats sont trop mignons et l'anthropomorphisme leur sied parfaitement.
Surtout, ce qui me botte toujours autant est la volont&#233; de faire du _cin&#233;ma_, avec habiles mouvements de cam&#233;ra (comme, d'ailleurs en fait le Studio Aardman) et mise en sc&#232;ne.

En plus, la ratatouille est _aussi_ un plat de mon enfance (et d'aujourd'hui bien s&#251;r). Tout ceci met diablement en app&#233;tit.

Bref, tout ce qu'on leur souhaite, &#224; Pixar, c'est que Disney ne vienne pas mettre ses d&#233;goulinades de bons sentiments niaiseux enr&#244;b&#233;s de chansons ineptes au milieu de leurs films ...


----------



## ScubaARM (6 Août 2007)

Tout à fait d'accord, j'ai adoré


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Adrienhb a dit:


> Je serais plus de ton avis: Techniquement éblouissant, l'histoire ne m'a pas plus emballé que ça. Pourtant le personnage de Rémy est excellent, et à certains moments j'ai vraiment bien ri, mais autrement je n'ai pas été plus emporté dans l'action que ça... Il manquait un chtit truc... Je m'étais plus amusé sur les Incredibles.
> Enfin cela reste un film plus que correcte. La fin est p'tet un peu trop happy end moralisatrice, mais pourquoi pas... la morale est somme toute assez sympa quand on y pense.


Le truc c'est que c'est peut-être le premier film pour gosses qui soit réellement pour les gosses depuis longtemps...
Histoire plus simple,
Moments plus calmes (on est loin de la frénésie de "souris city", par exemple)
Pas d'allusions, de clin d'oeil au 200 films les plus récents que les mômes n'ont pas vu,
Morale "premier degré" et pleine de bon sentiments.

Tout l'inverse de Shrek, par exemple.


----------



## flotow (9 Août 2007)

Sauf que Shrek est genial aussi, et que toutes les allusions sont toujours marrantes a trouver 
je vais aller ce WE au ciné pour voir ratatouille :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Sauf que Shrek est genial aussi, et que toutes les allusions sont toujours marrantes a trouver
> je vais aller ce WE au ciné pour voir ratatouille :love:


Oui, mais ça apporte de l'eau à mon moulin.

J'adore Shrek (surtout le premier) - mon fils aime bien mais sans plus. Il ne veut pas aller voir le 3
J'ai bien aimé Ratatouille - mon fils a adoré, à peine sorti de la salle, il voulait y retourner.


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Août 2007)

Cool, le lobby pro-VO &#224; Lyon vient de rencontrer la victoire :king:
Ratatouillle en VO &#224; l'UGC Cin&#233;-Cit&#233;


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Cool, le lobby pro-VO &#224; Lyon vient de *rencontrer* la victoire :king:
> Ratatouillle en VO &#224; l'UGC Cin&#233;-Cit&#233;


... remporter.... 
Uniquement pour ce film ?!...


----------



## Majintode (9 Août 2007)

Cet après-midi avec un ami on hésitait entre les Simpsons et Ratatouille. Vu l'engouement sur le forum pour le second, on a décidé d'opter pour le petit chef. Et on n'a pas regretté ! Excellent, très très beau, ça fourmille de petits détails et la moral est bien sympa.


Le jour où il n'y aura plus de bérets, de DS et autres 2CV à Paris dans les films US...


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Août 2007)

Si tu as remarque , le film se passe durant les ann&#233;es 70 ...


----------



## Majintode (9 Août 2007)

Des fours à micro-ondes dans les 70's ? Avec des motos dignes des derniers modèles de chez Suzuki...
Ca se passe de nos jours, sauf qu'en France on vit encore comme dans les années 70 justement, enfin, c'est ce que pense les américains apparemment.


----------



## StJohnPerse (9 Août 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Des fours à micro-ondes dans les 70's ? Avec des motos dignes des derniers modèles de chez Suzuki...
> Ca se passe de nos jours, sauf qu'en France on vit encore comme dans les années 70 justement, enfin, c'est ce que pense les américains apparemment.





Bien ouais ! Le micro-ondes date des années 50


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Bien ouais ! Le micro-ondes date des années 50


En France ?!...


----------



## Aurélie85 (9 Août 2007)

"L'existence des ondes &#233;lectromagn&#233;tiques telles que les *micro-ondes*  a &#233;t&#233; pr&#233;dite par James Clerk Maxwell en 1884 &#224; partir de ses fameuses &#233;quations de Maxwell. En 1888, Heinrich Rudolf Hertz fut le premier &#224; d&#233;montrer l'existence des ondes &#233;lectromagn&#233;tiques en construisant un appareil produisant des ondes radio."

Allez allez, on se calme, on va tous aller voir Ratatouille pour se d&#233;tendre hein! 

"paix et amour :love:" &#169; Nexka


----------



## flotow (9 Août 2007)

C'est un choix du realisateur, d'ailleur il en parle tres bien dans la 'preview'


----------



## bompi (9 Août 2007)

Il y a des poncifs ou clich&#233;s sur les Fran&#231;ais bien pires que ceux de Ratatouille.
Au contraire, il y a un c&#244;t&#233; gentil, gentiment moqueur parfois. Cela change quelque peu des ann&#233;es pass&#233;es ... J'aime bien quand la jeune cuisini&#232;re dit, en prenant Linguini par le col pour s'en aller : "Nous sommes grossiers, nous sommes Fran&#231;ais ..." (ou quelque chose d'approchant) lors de la conf&#233;rence de Presse. C'est presqu'un clin d'oeil amical &#224; ce c&#244;t&#233; impoli que nous trouvent les Am&#233;ricains. Une petite vanne bien sympathique.

De toutes fa&#231;ons, c'est malgr&#233; tout de l'image d'&#201;pinal : la tour Eiffel, le vin et la cuisine, les pav&#233;s, les quais de Seine ... C'est _aussi_ le Paris de Gene Kelly (mon h&#233;ros _forever_), le mythe que m&#234;me Mme Carmela Soprano cherche (en vain).

Et nous, qui voyons toujours les USA par le Ouestern, la statue de la Libert&#233; ou Sunset Blvd. etc. Nous sommes bien pareil.


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> "L'existence des ondes électromagnétiques telles que les *micro-ondes*  a été prédite par James Clerk Maxwell en 1884 à partir de ses fameuses équations de Maxwell. En 1888, Heinrich Rudolf Hertz fut le premier à démontrer l'existence des ondes électromagnétiques en construisant un appareil produisant des ondes radio."
> 
> Allez allez, on se calme, on va tous aller voir Ratatouille pour se détendre hein!
> 
> "paix et amour :love:" © Nexka


Ah mais !...
Si j'ai envie de faire le boulet, moi aussi, comme d'aut', là !... 
Que la science ait découvert les ondes au XIX ème s, je le savais... 



Tucpasquic a dit:


> C'est un choix du realisateur, d'ailleur il en parle tres bien dans la 'preview'


Voilà, comme ça c'est clair !... 
Je l'savais, forcément !....   
Ben non !...   



StJohnPerse a dit:


> Bien ouais ! Le micro-ondes date des années 50


Mais là, nan !...
J'interprète peut-être mal ta phrase (faut écrire mieux ou différement...), mais par cette phrase tu semble indiquer que les micro-ondes étaient monnaie courante en France dans les années 70.... 
Et ça....



bompi a dit:


> Il y a des poncifs ou clichés sur les Français bien pires que ceux de Ratatouille.
> Au contraire, il y a un côté gentil, gentiment moqueur parfois. Cela change quelque peu des années passées ... J'aime bien quand la jeune cuisinière dit, en prenant Linguini par le col pour s'en aller : "Nous sommes grossiers, nous sommes Français ..." (ou quelque chose d'approchant) lors de la conférence de Presse. C'est presqu'un clin d'oeil amical à ce côté impoli que nous trouvent les Américains. Une petite vanne bien sympathique.
> 
> De toutes façons, c'est malgré tout de l'image d'Épinal : la tour Eiffel, le vin et la cuisine, les pavés, les quais de Seine ... C'est _aussi_ le Paris de Gene Kelly (mon héros _forever_), le mythe que même Mme Carmela Soprano cherche (en vain).
> ...


Tout à fait !...
Les français sentent le saucisson (ou le pâté) et bouffent de la baguette en permanence et les ricains portent tous des Stetsons et crachent leur chique de tabac par terre...


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> En France ?!...



Ça a beau se passer en France, ça reste un film américain, et oui, en France, en 1963, je connaissait quelqu'un qui avait un four à Micro-ondes, ça n'était pas répandu, mais il y en avait. Ce four dont le principe à été découvert en 1943 ou 1944 par des aviateurs américains de l'aéronavale, lorsqu'ils se sont aperçu qu'ils pouvaient cuire un poulet en le mettant au foyer d'une antenne radar. Sitôt la guerre passée, il y en eut pour commercialiser la découverte (au grand dam des radio-astronomes).


----------



## Majintode (10 Août 2007)

Héhé ! Personnellement je ne m'insurgeais pas contre la vision de la France donnée par le film Ratatouille, c'était juste une petite remarque...  
Encore une fois, ce film est excellent.

Quant à la vision qu'ont les anglo-saxons en général des Frenchies... pour avoir vécu en Angleterre je peux vous assurer que c'est assez énorme  


Bref, parlons ciné (avant de nous faire dégommer par un modo  )

La sortie de la démo de Stranglehold sur 360 m'a donné envie de revoir *A toute épreuve* de John Woo...
J'avais oublié à quel point c'était violent ! Du John Woo au sommet de son art  
Le film a déjà quinze ans... cela ne nous rajeunit pas ! Chow Yun Fat et Tony Leung sont eux intemporels, ils font plus jeune mais pas 15 ans de moins


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (11 Août 2007)

tu peux toujours regarder dans sa filmographie à Jack Nichkoson 
http://www.biosstars.com/j/j_nicholson/filmographie.htm


----------



## bompi (12 Août 2007)

Chuis all&#233; voir le film de Julie Delpy *2 days in Paris* et je suis partag&#233; ...
D'un c&#244;t&#233;, c'est assez marrant, avec des r&#233;pliques assez bien tourn&#233;es. C'est bavard comme du cin&#233;ma new-yorkais, disons. Bref c'est plut&#244;t rigolo.

D'un autre c&#244;t&#233;, &#231;a ne tient pas tout &#224; fait la longueur, comme souvent, et le film a un creux certain. Couper un petit quart d'heure n'aurait pas nui. L'aspect narcissique/cul est aussi un peu lassant.

Ensuite, le troisi&#232;me aspect : on a beau se dire que c'est du second degr&#233;, &#224; la longue, on finit par se dire que c'en n'est pas. Du coup, que les Parisiens (il s'agit de Paris, apr&#232;s tout) soient c*ns, racistes, x&#233;nophobes, sexistes etc. on le savait, mais tout de m&#234;me, cela devient un peu syst&#233;matique. Bref, je ne sais pas si JD voulait s'amuser avec les poncifs mais je crains fort que cela ne fasse que leur donner davantage de publicit&#233;, le second degr&#233; s'&#233;moussant au bout d'une heure et demie.


----------



## ScubaARM (12 Août 2007)

Très pédagogique : toutes les erreurs à ne pas commettre quand on plonge ...
Terrifiant : avec peu de moyen, vous pouvez me croire, la pression monte, devient insoutenable et vous rend très très mal alaise. On ne voit rien de ce qui se passe en dessous, c'est çà le truc, notre esprit devine, le pire.
Lors du tournage, il paraît que les acteurs n'étaient pas au courant que les requins avaient été attirés  (quelques gouttes de sang suffisent, alors imaginez des litres avec de bons gros bouts de poiskailles bien pourris...). Le réalisateur demandait aux acteurs de se mettre à l'eau et de dire leur texte. Il suffisait alors de les filmer....:affraid: faut voir leurs têtes... ils ont vraiment,,, peur.......



​


----------



## rezba (21 Août 2007)

J'ai vu _Fight Club_. Je l'avais pas vu.
Quand il est sorti, personne n'a &#233;t&#233; foutu de m'expliquer pourquoi il aurait fallu que j'aille voir ce truc.
Un de mes potes, qui vendait du  cin&#233;ma en boite, m'avait parl&#233; d'un type qui montait un club de baston, point. "tu vas voir c'est super".
Cet &#233;t&#233;, j'ai lu du Chuck Palahniuk. Celui qui a &#233;crit le roman adapt&#233; par Fincher. Du coup, en rentrant, j'ai vu _Fight Club_.

C'est bon. Tr&#232;s bon.

Apparemment, Jesse Peyronel est en train d'adapter _Monstres invisibles_, et Clark Gregg tourne _Choke_. Je ne les raterai pas.
D'ici l&#224;, je vais lire le reste.
Notamment _le festival de la cou.ille et autres nouvelles_.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2007)

Le festival, c'est très inégal - il y a du très bon et du très annecdotique.
Quelqu'un en a parlé dans le fil sur les bouquins, ça m'avait donné envie de le lire.

Mais puisque ici, c'est ciné :

*Les 4 fantastiques et le surfeur d'argent*
Film à popcorn.

*Planet terror*
J'adore !
Vraiment.
Rien que pour la fausse bande annonce du début qui est à se pisser dessus.
Du cinéma qui réussit avec brio, à la fois à être complètement déjanté et complètement fidèle à un genre.
Je suppose que quand on n'aime pas on trouve ça débile. Au delà, même.
Moi, j'aime.

Sinon, je pense que, malgré mes commentaires élogieux, vous avez raté *DIDO* - tant pis pour vous, vous êtes passé à côté de quelque chose.

Bons films les maqueux.


----------



## Nexka (21 Août 2007)

Je suis allée voir Stardust (le mystére de l'étoile), il sortira vers fin octobre en France. 
Juste pour vous dire, ça ne vaut pas vraiment le coup d'aller le voir au cinéma... :hein: 
Mais à louer en dvd, oui! Rien que pour la prestation de Robert Deniro :love: Completement allumé  Michele Pfeiffer est trés bonne (en actrice :mouais: ) aussi  .
Bon sinon l'histoire est plan plan, un peu longue, décousue... Mais c'est marrant :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Août 2007)

Ah, Michelle Pfeiffer....
Un poème, cette femme.

Il y a une scène dans Grease2 où elle est assise de dos, elle ne dit rien - et bien, même ça elle parvient à le jouer faux.
Un comble.

Et faut-il vraiment parler de "Esprits rebelles" ?

Hé hé hé.

Et puis, physiquement, je la trouve trop squellétique (oui, ça on s'en fout, ok, mais quand même. Non ?)


----------



## Pascal 77 (21 Août 2007)

Bon, c'est pas tout &#231;a, parlons d'actualit&#233; : ce soir je suis heureux d'avoir la t&#233;l&#233;vision. Arte nous a fait 3H35 d'un cadeau somptueux : Woodstock en version int&#233;grale. J'ai pass&#233; l'apr&#232;s midi &#224; graisser et r&#233;viser mon magn&#233;toscope, sorti ma plus belle cassette, et l&#224;, &#231;a tourne encore. Bien entendu, j'en ai suivi des moments en direct (Country Joe and the fish, Ten Years After, Crosby Still and Nash et quelques autres), mais un de ces quatre, il va y avoir une aprem "69"* &#224; la maison, avec le tout gros ampli branch&#233; sur la t&#233;l&#233; ! :love:


(*) J'ai mon bouton &#224; bannir en ordre de marche, gaffe les plaisanteries vaseuses, il y a des sujets sacr&#233;s avec lesquels on ne plaisante pas, hein !


----------



## woulf (22 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bon, c'est pas tout ça, parlons d'actualité : ce soir je suis heureux d'avoir la télévision. Arte nous a fait 3H35 d'un cadeau somptueux : Woodstock en version intégrale. J'ai passé l'après midi à graisser et réviser mon magnétoscope, sorti ma plus belle cassette, et là, ça tourne encore. Bien entendu, j'en ai suivi des moments en direct (Country Joe and the fish, Ten Years After, Crosby Still and Nash et quelques autres), mais un de ces quatre, il va y avoir une aprem "69"* à la maison, avec le tout gros ampli branché sur la télé ! :love:
> 
> 
> (*) J'ai mon bouton à bannir en ordre de marche, gaffe les plaisanteries vaseuses, il y a des sujets sacrés avec lesquels on ne plaisante pas, hein !



Va y avoir embouteillage de déambulateurs...  

Et orgie de Champomy


----------



## G2LOQ (22 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et puis, physiquement, je la trouve trop *squell&#233;tique* (oui, &#231;a on s'en fout, ok, mais quand m&#234;me. Non ?)



C'est vrai que cette mode des actrices tr&#232;s maigre c'est pas g&#233;nial... Quand je regarde les premiers &#233;pisodes de Friends, et que je compare avec les derniers, *Monica* et *Rachel* font un peu peur... :mouais: Par contre *phoebe* semble bien moins touch&#233;.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et faut-il vraiment parler de "Esprits rebelles" ?



C'est oublie le fabuleux Téquila Sunrise...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Août 2007)

Persepolis.

Je vais pas redire ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit.  Poignant, dr&#244;le, triste, impertinant, mais plein d'espoir.


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Août 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Persepolis.
> 
> Je vais pas redire ce qui a &#233;t&#233; dit.  Poignant, dr&#244;le, triste, impertinant, mais plein d'espoir.


 

et il y a une sc&#232;ne particuli&#232;rement dr&#244;le, dans laquelle la petite fillette se fait clouer au mur par les oreilles. &#231;a fait tr&#232;s lapin.


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Août 2007)

Pan&#232;te Terreur (en VO :love: )

Un film d'amour.  Un sc&#233;nario construit et profond :mouais:, des persos cr&#233;dibles :hein:, des grosses tranches de rires au milieu d'hectolitres d'h&#233;moglobine. :style:

Et oui, Machete (prononcez Mak&#233;&#233;&#233;tyyyi ) donne vraiment envie.


----------



## Adrienhb (29 Août 2007)

J'ai profité d'un voyage en avion pour voir _Ensemble, c'est tout_.  
C'est courant que les adaptations trahissent les livres, mais là! Pfff, toute la délicatesse du livre, toutes ces petites touches se retrouvent massacrées par de gros raccourcis, quand ce n'est pas des changements complets... bref, lisez le livre, mais abstenez vous d'aller voir le film.
(Un mot sur Tautou: elle n'aurait dû faire qu'Amélie Poulain, pasque là... non elle est inexistante...)

A.


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2007)

Et bien... on finit la trilogie en beaut&#233;, quel film quand m&#234;me ! Mais bordel que c'est &#233;prouvant, cette tension tout du long, c'est rare que je ressente &#231;a aussi fortement, mais avec lui c'est &#224; chaque fois, on &#233;tait vraiment oppress&#233; quoi, &#224; fond dedans, faut dire qu'il joue tellement avec nos angoisses et nos phobies que j'ai toujours l'impression qu'on me plonge fermement la t&#234;te sous l'eau et que je vais &#233;touffer !     N'emp&#234;che que c'est un beau film, un film remarquable m&#234;me.


----------



## JPTK (15 Septembre 2007)

On m'a tellement rabattu les oreilles que du coup bof, c'est toujours le problème quand on voit un film après tout le monde, ça permet aussi de voir s'il est vraiment si bon que ça ou pas, bon c'était sympa mais j'ai je m'attendais à mieux, enfin à pire surtout  :rateau:


----------



## Majintode (15 Septembre 2007)

Le 3e volet des aventures de Jason Bourne. Ca ressemble pas mal au #2 (cavalcade, close combat, course poursuite en voiture) mais c'est tellement bien fait qu'on en redemande


----------



## bompi (15 Septembre 2007)

Chouette, je vais aller le voir la semaine prochaine. Matt Damon est int&#233;ressant en espion hyper-dynamique. Son c&#244;t&#233; renfrogn&#233;, voire introverti est une bonne id&#233;e.

Quant &#224; Borat, je partage ton avis, JPTK. C'est au final une succession de sayn&#232;tes plus ou moins r&#233;ussies, mais c'est bien moins satirique que je ne l'attendais.


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2007)

Sympa sans plus


----------



## JPTK (26 Septembre 2007)

Surprenant petit film, tr&#232;s bon  

En gros, un n&#233;o nazi a encore 11 jours de peine &#224; purger et il doit les passer dans une petite &#233;glise orthodoxe avec un pr&#234;tre singulier, il doit y trouver un but, ce sera de faire un g&#226;teau avec les pommes du jardin.


----------



## Majintode (27 Septembre 2007)

99 F






Pas mal du tout... Dujardin assure bien, et on retrouve une bonne partie de la bande de Kounen (l'abbé, moustique...).
Ok, quand on est parigot et qu'on bosse plus ou moins dans la comm', on "apprécie" encore plus le film...


----------



## JPTK (28 Septembre 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> 99 F
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mais c'est fidèle au bouquin ou de plutôt de loin ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Septembre 2007)

Majintode a dit:


> Ok, quand on est parigot et qu'on bosse plus ou moins dans la comm', on "apprécie" encore plus le film...



C'te chance de cumuler ainsi trois bonheurs...


----------



## Majintode (29 Septembre 2007)

@ Jaipatoukompri : sur certains points c'est assez proche (la drogue, les filles, la narration omniprésente, la thune, le monde de la comm', etc.) mais il manque pas mal de chose (l'intro des chapitres et sa conclusion par exemple  ).
Mais dans l'ensemble Kounen signe un bon délire visuel et sonore, et Dujardin s'en sort bien et on imagine bien Beigbeder aussi barré voire plus que son personnage...

@ Patocheman : t'as vu


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Octobre 2007)

La semaine derni&#232;re je suis all&#233; voir Control d'Anton Corbijn.






Un r&#233;gal.  La musique de Joy Division et de l'&#233;poque (David Bowie, the Buzzcocks, etc.). :love: Le cadrage d'Anton Corbijn.  L'histoire de Ian Curtis r&#233;dig&#233;e par sa femme. 

Un bon moment de cin&#233;ma, un film touchant sur un gamin qui grandit trop vite sous les spots des sc&#232;nes, inapte face &#224; l'amour, &#224; l'amour de ses fans, de son &#233;pouse, de sa ma&#238;tresse. Trop fort, trop vite, trop beau.


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2007)

Mais comme c'était fin nul, méga chiant et trop pourri...


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Mais comme c'était fin nul, méga chiant et trop pourri...
> 
> http://www.legend-films.com/db/images/476-dogbitedog_niurental_frontcover.jpg



Mais ... C'est qu'ils mordraient, ces chiens !


----------



## Pierrou (19 Octobre 2007)

Soir&#233;e cin&#233; avec le paternel...






Tr&#232;s bon film, quoique un peu long... Un film fleuve port&#233; par des acteurs excellents, quelques sc&#232;nes &#224; la tension absolument insoutenable et un &#233;clairage nouveau sur le "mythe" ou plut&#244;t l'antimythe ( sans mauvais jeu de mots  ) du "l&#226;che" Robert Ford ( incarn&#233; de fa&#231;on assez troublante par Casey Affleck )...

A voir &#224; condition d'avoir le temps


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2007)

Une fois de plus du tr&#232;s bon Mickael Moore, pertinent et intelligent, le film est vraiment effrayant. Bien s&#251;r on pourra toujours alimenter la pol&#233;mique et &#224; nouveau lui reprocher de manier de grosses ficelles, mais comme d'habitude le fond me para&#238;t plus important que la forme et je crois pas qu'il soit vraiment tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant de remettre en cause les probl&#232;mes qu'il soul&#232;ve juste parce que la m&#233;thode d&#233;pla&#238;t.






En tout cas en voyant ce film, si on est Canadien, Anglais, Cubain ou Fran&#231;ais, on ressent comme une certaine joie &#224; vivre dans nos pays respectifs o&#249; la couverture maladie universelle "gratuite" est assur&#233;e pour "tous", m&#234;me si elle est malmen&#233;e en ce moment surtout, on est &#224; 1000 lieues de subir ce que vivent 50 millions d'am&#233;ricains et plus si on compte tout ceux qui sont assur&#233;s mais qui ne seront pas pris en charge malgr&#233; tout car tout est fait pour.

Tr&#232;s int&#233;ressant en particulier le t&#233;moignage d'un fran&#231;ais ayant v&#233;cu aux USA qui est revenu en France pour &#234;tre soign&#233; d'un cancer et surtout &#233;difiant les t&#233;moignages d'am&#233;ricains vivant en France.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2007)

Je connais des gens qui avaient ador&#233; "Bowling" - &#224; qui le film avait donn&#233; peut-&#234;tre envie d'ouvrir un peu les yeux, de s'interresser &#224; certaines choses...

Les m&#234;mes furent sceptiques sur "september 9/11" (le pire de ses films &#224; mon avis, si j'ai envie de voir des larmes quasiment sans aucun recul, je met Delarue...).

Les m&#234;mes sont ressortis furieux de sicko (surtout par rapport au d&#233;calage entre la r&#233;alit&#233; fran&#231;aise et ce qui est dit dans le film), furieux au point de s'interroger sur ce qui les avait accroch&#233; dans "Bowling".

A force de justifier la forme par le fond, je pense que Moore est en train de se tirer une balle dans le pied.

J'ai bien aim&#233; sicko. Mais les raccourcis, amalgames et grosses ficelles que Moore utilise me semble de plus en plus criantes au fur et &#224; mesure de ses films.

La fin ne justifie pas les moyens.




Plus l&#233;ger, hollywood pop-corn : *resident evil 3 *(mieux que le 2, sans rattraper tout &#224; fait le 1 - comme quoi, quand on met un r&#233;alisateur derri&#232;re la cam&#233;ra plut&#244;t qu'un t&#226;cheron standard...) et *Rush Hour 3 *(marrant, quoi que la vision "musette, ringard, pas aimable" des fran&#231;ais par les am&#233;ricains commence vraiment &#224; me saouler)


C'&#233;tait PonkHead-rama en direct de sa petite t&#234;te,
&#224; vous les studios.


----------



## JPTK (23 Octobre 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> J'ai bien aim&#233; sicko. Mais les raccourcis, amalgames et grosses ficelles que Moore utilise me semble de plus en plus criantes au fur et &#224; mesure de ses films.



Moi je trouve ce d&#233;bat vraiment intellectualiste &#224; vrai dire, un peu comme de reprocher &#224; Mermet de faire du mis&#233;rabilisme quand il est le seul quasiment &#224; venir sur les sites des entreprises qui d&#233;localisent pour donner le micro aux gens qui se retrouvent sur le carreau.

Ok il montre un syst&#232;me fran&#231;ais parfait, mais &#224; c&#244;t&#233; du syst&#232;me am&#233;ricain, il l'est.

Apr&#232;s y a des chiffres qui parlent aussi, par exemple le 8 : 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Non je veux dire, la 26e place des USA pour leur syst&#232;me de sant&#233;, selon l'OMS (c'est &#231;a non ?), juste avant ou apr&#232;s le salvador, &#231;a fait fr&#233;mir quand m&#234;me... la mortalit&#233; infantile et l'esp&#233;rance de vie, assez dingue.

Alors oui comme pour le port d'armes, nous sommes dans un sujet manich&#233;en, mais les clich&#233;s existent aussi, les caricatures &#233;galement, ne doit-on pas en parler pour autant ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Octobre 2007)

This is England.
Grosse baffe.
Acteurs, B.O., réalisation, tout est impeccable. Rien à dire.
Un seul truc quand même : à mon gout il y a 3 minutes de trop dans ce film. Sans le petit symbole final j'aurais trouvé ça plus percutant. 
Mais ça ne gache pas le plaisir que j'ai eu à regarder ce film.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Octobre 2007)

*OÏ!!! *

 :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Octobre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Moi je trouve ce débat vraiment intellectualiste à vrai dire, un peu comme de reprocher à Mermet de faire du misérabilisme quand il est le seul quasiment à venir sur les sites des entreprises qui délocalisent pour donner le micro aux gens qui se retrouvent sur le carreau.
> 
> Ok il montre un système français parfait, mais à côté du système américain, il l'est.
> 
> ...


Oui, ok.

Moi aussi je préfère notre système au leur, moi aussi les discours sur le "fabuleux" système US qu'il faudrait absolument importer chez nous parce que la mondialisationpaslechoix et gnagnagna me colent la gerbe et moi aussi, au final, je trouve utile (et salutaire) que des gens comme Moore existent et fassent ce genre de mise en lumière.

Cependant, je pense que de bonnes intentions ne font pas forcément un bon film et que, à trop tirer sur la corde de l'approximation, il va finir par ne plus prêcher que des convaincus.

Quand je vais voir ce film, j'ai déjà lu des trucs sur le système de santé américain, je suis déjà, grosso modo, au courant, je sais ce que je vais voir.
Je voudrais juste que celui qui ne sait pas, ressorte de là en se disant "mais putain, jamais de ça en France !!!!" - or, je ne suis pas sûr que ce soit sa réaction première (en tout cas au vu des réactions autour de moi).

Maintenant, je ne sais pas quel effet ça a sur le public US.

Bientôt un afflux de malades ricains dans nos hopitaux ?


----------



## JPTK (27 Octobre 2007)

Boudiou quel film !! Esthétiquement incroyable, complètement barré, surprenant, un vrai ovni en fait !


----------



## fpoil (27 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


> La semaine dernière je suis allé voir Control d'Anton Corbijn.




j'ai aussi beaucoup aimé mais c'est définitivement un film de fan pour les fans.... les autres se feront ch.. à coup sûr à moins de vouloir découvrir cette musique qui reste toujours aussi hypnotique, les scènes de concert sont un régal, le mythe de Ian Curtis, j'avoue que je ne suis jamais rentré dedans, la preuve je suis aussi un mordu de new order

pour les parisiens, le voir au Max linder  c'est vraiment sympa

sinon Michael Clayton : mouais bof, rien de bien terrible, une série B honnète à voir un dimanche soir pluvieux 

99f : comédie sympa, un peu trop "jan Kounen" à mon gout (tics de réalisateur : un côté clip par moment), idées piqués aux monty pythons (dessin animés), des côtés Las vegas parano par moment, pas désagréable mais rien de transcendant


----------



## Chang (30 Octobre 2007)

This is England >>> comme dit precedement, est un excellent film tres prenant 

Sinon, Employee Of The Month >>> il y a un cote humour british dans ce film mais la VO et l'absence d'accent anglois le ramene aux USA. Bon film humoristique, avec de bonnes idees et de bons acteurs ...  Un bon moment simple et agreable de cinema qui change des productions ricaines habituelles ...  ...


----------



## bompi (30 Octobre 2007)

Hier soir, j'ai vu "Laissons Lucie faire ..." d'Emmanuel Mouret.
Et je me suis bien amus&#233;. C'est un film assez improbable, qui ne tient qu'&#224; un fil et dont le sc&#233;nario est des plus minimal.
Les acteurs sont tous excellents et entrent bien dans le style d&#233;cal&#233; du film. Par certains c&#244;t&#233;s, on pourrait dire que c'est une sorte de version positive de Max P&#233;cas, c-a-d d&#233;barrass&#233; de la vulgarit&#233; tant des intentions que des moyens, mais avec un certain go&#251;t pour le n'importe quoi.
Emmanuel Mouret lui-m&#234;me est parfait, avec son air et ses accents &#224; la Fernandel.

On parle souvent de Rohmer comme influence de Mouret. L'agr&#233;able tient &#224; ce que son film soit plus frais et l&#233;ger que n'importe quel Rohmer, et qu'il y ait en quelques minutes plus d'humour (gentil) qu'il n'y en a jamais eu dans un quelconque film de Rohmer.

&#199;a m'a vraiment plu, cette histoire !


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Octobre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> L'agréable tient à ce que son film soit plus frais et léger que n'importe quel Rohmer, et qu'il y ait en quelques minutes plus d'humour (gentil) qu'il n'y en a jamais eu dans un quelconque film de Rohmer.



Ah mais Rohmer n'a jamais été drôle. Il a juste été chiant... :rateau:


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2007)

Ce soir j'ai revu *Thank you for smoking*. Et &#231;a reste toujours aussi sympa &#224; la deuxi&#232;me vision. Ironie, cynisme, humour noir. Vraiment bien ficel&#233;.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2007)

etudiant69 a dit:


>



*AYÉÉÉÉÉÉ!!!! JE L'AI VU!
JE L'AI VU! JE L'AI VU!
JE L'AI VU! JE L'AI VUUUUU!!!*


:love: :love: :love: :style:


----------



## bobbynountchak (31 Octobre 2007)

Et this is england alors? 

Allez, file!
Tu reviendras quand t'auras fait tes devoirs!


----------



## Chang (31 Octobre 2007)

Dans la serie films britishs:

From London to Brighton >>> bon film bien flippant ... ca m'a un peu rappele la montee en puissance de Requiem For A Dream.

En gros une mome et une jeune femme bien amochee par un mysterieux z'evenement recent sont en fuite ... et la tout s'enchaine ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Octobre 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et this is england alors?
> 
> Allez, file!
> Tu reviendras quand t'auras fait tes devoirs!



Tu rigoles ; mais hier il passait dans la salle juste à côté et quand il y avait des blancs dans la bande son de Control, j'entendais du Toots and the Maytals en fond...


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2007)

Tain mais personne va au ciné ou quoi ? :rateau: 



Je suis aller le voir par hasard, assez angoissant, étrange, bien barré, un bon film en provenance direct de Norvège évidemment.








> Un bus arrive dans un pays désert. Un homme hirsute, Andreas, en sort, lair désorienté. Il est accueilli par un petit bonhomme amical qui l'emmène en voiture vers une ville. Tout a été préparé pour son arrivée : il reçoit un appartement, un beau costume, un travail respectable, une femme magnifique et tous les habitants sont particulièrement amicaux. Pourtant, il y a quelque chose détrange dans cette ville ; tout y est trop parfait, trop propre, dénué démotion. Les gens semblent éteints, la nourriture na pas de goût et lalcool ne soule pas Andreas tente alors de séchapper de cet univers apparemment sans issue.


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2007)

Deux (bonnes ?) raisons pour ne pas aller au cin&#233;ma :
- la pr&#233;sence d'adorables bambins
- l'absence de motivation au vu des sorties

Profitant d'une lev&#233;e de la premi&#232;re raison, j'ai fait fi de la seconde et suis all&#233; voir "L'heure z&#233;ro" de Pascal Thomas.

Bin ...

1. l'histoire est sympathique (c'est la force d'Agatha Christie, qui &#233;crivait comme un pied sur des trames classiques mais plaisantes) et les dialogues honn&#234;tes ;
2. les acteurs sont dans l'ensemble bons
3. une mention sp&#233;ciale pour Danielle Darrieux, toujours impeccable [ah la la ... quelle classe !]
4. on a quand m&#234;me l'impression de voir un (bon) t&#233;l&#233;film, ce qui est dommage et peu motivant pour aller au cin&#233;ma
5. l'image est d'une laideur que je ne parviens pas &#224; comprendre : pas d'argent ? pas de bon mat&#233;riel ? ou alors : aucune ambition esth&#233;tique ? Il devrait pourtant &#234;tre possible de faire mieux, m'est avis
6. au niveau cin&#233;ma, c'est assez plan-plan et paresseux
7. bref, c'est gentil mais un peu d&#233;cevant, quoi ...


----------



## fpoil (13 Novembre 2007)

L'heure zéro :

Il y a de bonnes idées de cinéma (comme le manège musical) mais ce que je reproche le plus à ce genre de film c'est l'auto distanciation : les acteurs ne jouent pas leur roles mais les interprètent avec distance, en laissant entendre aux spectateurs qu'ils ne sont pas dupes. Genre je fais un film intelligent pour des gens intelligents : regardez comme je fais cela bien.... un peu agaçant à mon gout

L'assassinat de Jessie James par ....

Alors là, c'est un un superbe film du cinéma libre et beau... bon ceux qui veulent aller voir un vrai western seront déçus mais ceux qui aiment les films plutôt lents mais d'une plastique remarquable (un peu manièrée peut être) seront comblés. Et ce film assoie définitivement l'idée que Brad Pitt est le seul descendant de ma trilogie magique hollywoodienne (McQueen, Redford et Newman) : ce n'est pas seulement une belle gueule mais un p... de sacré bon acteur.... Mention spéciale aussi au petit frère Affleck dégoulinant de vice et de fausseté ...


----------



## yvos (13 Novembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Deux (bonnes ?) raisons pour ne pas aller au cinéma :
> - la présence d'adorables bambins
> - l'absence de motivation au vu des sorties



Profitant d'une levée de la première raison, j'ai fait fi de la seconde et suis allé voir les *Promesses de l'ombre*.

C'est brut, c'est puissant, avec un côté irréel, une histoire pour faire peur. Une énorme claque.


----------



## doudou83 (13 Novembre 2007)

yvos a dit:


> Profitant d'une levée de la première raison, j'ai fait fi de la seconde et suis allé voir les *Promesses de l'ombre*.
> 
> C'est brut, c'est puissant, avec un côté irréel, une histoire pour faire peur. Une énorme claque.



+1     mais je trouve que cela se termine un peu en jus de boudin !


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2007)

doudou83 a dit:


> +1     mais je trouve que cela se termine un peu en jus de boudin !



C'est &#224; dire (pas vu le flim) ? Les fins doivent-elles tjs &#234;tre franches forc&#233;ment ?


----------



## spud34 (17 Novembre 2007)

fpoil a dit:


> L'heure zéro :
> 
> Il y a de bonnes idées de cinéma (comme le manège musical)



Je ne vois pas trop en quoi c'est une bonne idée. Ca apporte une touche de loufoquerie à un film dont le genre n'en a absolument pas besoin... En tant qu' amatrice de A. Christie, j'ai bien retrouvé l'ambiance de ses romans, notamment dans les décors. Par contre, réalisation inégale et beaucoup d'acteurs franchement médiocres (des seconds rôles peut-être, mais bon, quand même; et Laura Smet, très belle femme mais quel jeu faux!). Bref, attendez qu'il passe à la télé, ça vous suffira certainement...


----------



## bompi (18 Novembre 2007)

Je viens de voir "Munich" de S.Spielberg.

Le seul point vraiment positif du film est que, pour une fois, John Williams semble ne pas avoir pu louer les services d'un orchestre symphonique et la joue _mezzo voce_. Sa musique est au niveau du film (médiocre) mais au moins elle ne tue pas les tympans.

Le gros problème de Spielberg est qu'il n'est bon (à mes yeux bien entendu) que dans la représentation de l'action. Dès qu'il s'efforce de donner du sens, de l'épaisseur psychologique, c'est la catastrophe. C'est lourd, pataud, mou et en plus ça ruisselle de poncifs à deux balles. Les poncifs en eux-mêmes ne sont pas graves, c'est leur traitement qui fait défaut.

AMHA, si on veut voir un film magnifique sur l'espionnage, la culpabilité, toujours avec le Mossad, autant se rabattre sur "Les patriotes", dont j'ai un souvenir ébloui (ça fait longtemps que je ne l'ai pas vu), tout d'intelligence et de finesse. Exactement l'opposé de "Munich", lequel est encore une fois la preuve que les bons sentiments ne font généralement pas d'uvres intéressantes, du moins entre les mains de gens mal inspirés.


----------



## Chang (30 Novembre 2007)

Apres avoir vu Death Proof, le dernier Tarrantino, qui m'a mis une grosse claque (decidement j'adore ce que fait Tarantino, sauf Kill Bill ...), Hostel 2 qui est pas trop mal mais sans plus, j'essaie de trouver les films produits par Grindhouse et Dimension, deux maisons de prod qui se specialise dans le B movie gore volontairement excessif.

Death Proof ne joue pas trpo la carte de l'excessif mais on retrouve une image similaire, un film sale, des couleurs travaillees pour coller ce style de films.

Hier soir j'ai regarde Planet Terror et je ne peux que le conseiller. Ce n'est pas du Tarrantino mais il est dedans. Un synopsis basic et des flingues a gogo mais des situations cocasses accompagnes de dialogues qui font mouche.

Juste avant sur le DVD il y avait la bande annonce d'une prochaine sortie : Machete (avec Danny Trejo). 





​
Ca s'annonce pareil, completement excessif.

Autant les B movies ne m'avaient jamais interesse auparavant, autant ceux la me plaisent pour le caractere leche de la prod' et l'attention portee a chaque detail, sans oublier une bande son decapante en parallele.

Quelques liens:

Grindhouse (les trailers de Death Proof et Planet Terror y sont dispos)

Le trailer de Machete sur Youtube (a confirmer, je n'arrive pas a ouvrir le lien mais pour vous ca marchera peut etre)

En gros voila, je cherche maintenant les From Dusk Till Dawn 1 et 2 en attendant Sin City 2 et la sortie de Machete en DVD.


----------



## bompi (30 Novembre 2007)

Pas vu le second mais le premier est en effet hautement recommandable.
Toutes ces actrices, c'est cool  [j'ai comme un faible pour Rosario Dawson,
personnellement]. Kurt Russell est très bon dans le 2d degré.

Pour ma part, j'ai revu samedi "Ne le dis à personne". J'étais allé le
voir au cinéma. Et j'avais trouvé le film mauvais. Hé bien la deuxième
chance télévisuelle m'amène à la même constatation : c'est mauvais.
L'intrigue est foiraga à souhait, au bout d'une vingtaine de minutes,
ça part en vrille et le côté soi-disant "réaliste" ne tient pas davantage.
C'est encombré d'une intrigue amoureuse gnangnan et la bande-son est
(au mieux) médiocre et envahissante. Même Dussollier réussit à être très
moyen, ce qui est rare. C'est dommage car je trouve Canet sympathique
mais son film est une misère.

Je me demande depuis quand date le dernier bon film policier français.
Pourtant, dans le passé, on a su en réaliser mais là, c'est vraiment
le désert.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Novembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> ... la sortie de Machete en DVD.



C'est une fausse bande annonce, banane...


----------



## Chang (30 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est une fausse bande annonce, banane...



Oh ??!! T'es sur de toi la ?

Perso je trouve ca comme info ; et bien que le projet ait ete lance comme une blague, ca a l'air de devenir serieux, ce qui serait vraiment une bonne nouvelle ...  ...

Ah et puis tenez, pour vous mettre en haleine "a des fois que" ca sortirait vraiment : le trailer.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Novembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> Perso je trouve ca comme info ; et bien que le projet ait ete lance comme une blague, ca a l'air de devenir serieux, ce qui serait vraiment une bonne nouvelle ...  ...



C'est bien ce que je te disais... Miam miam Dollars... Ils parlent bien de "fake" au départ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Novembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je te disais... Miam miam Dollars... Ils parlent bien de "fake" au départ...


Je me disais aussi...
parce que je l'ai déjà vue ya hyper longtemps, cette bande annonce.


----------



## Chang (1 Décembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je te disais... Miam miam Dollars... Ils parlent bien de "fake" au départ...



Faut pas voir le mal partout. La (fausse) bande annonce a l'air d'avoir fait beaucoup de bruit et ca les a peut etre motive a se lancer dans le projet. 

Evidemment, tu te lances pas dans la production d'une idee qui n'etait pas prevue de naitre au depart si ce n'est pour repondre a une forte demande. Oui il vont vendre, oui ils vont peut etre faire des benefices ... et alors ???

J'avoue ne pas bien suivre ton raisonnement ...  ...

En attendant, j'arrive pas a trouver Control en "DVD" ...  ...


----------



## L.E.A (2 Décembre 2007)

Personelment mon préféré de ce grand homme qu'est Tarantino sera toujour Reservoir Dog

Sinon j'ai revu Sin City dernierment et je tenais juste a noté la qualité purment ésthétique de ce film qui est a mon sens est vraiment géniale


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2007)

Sorte de "21 grams" finlandais, c'était très bien mais bordel que c'était glauque  :rateau:


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Décembre 2007)

Puisque personne ne semble en parler, Jin Roh, le chef d'oeuvre de Hiroyuki Okiura basé sur une histoire de Mamoru Oshii est ressorti en DVD. :love:

Si vous ne connaissez pas (honte sur vous!  ) foncez vite sur cette histoire fantastique de cet homme-loup tiraillé entre sa meute et son amour naissant.





You must buy it! :love:

P.S: Noubliez pas non plus la ressortie de Blade Runner! :love:


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2007)

C'est effectivement excellent pourtant je suis pas très manga.


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2007)

Je le note, donc [mon fils m'initie un peu à ses mangas ; heureusement, il ne rechigne pas à quelques bons vieux Tezuka].
Pour _Frozen Land_ on peut imaginer que c'est glauque : la Finlande, au cinéma, ça rigole moyen  Mais si c'est genre 21 g, bof bof [pas trop apprécié, 21 g ...]

Hier soir j'ai revu une nouvelle fois _Insomnia_ de Christopher Nolan. Malgré un doublage moyen (pas mauvais, moyen), le film reste bien. Dommage que son original scandinave ne soit pas plus diffusé car il est très bien aussi, même si Mister Pacino n'y joue pas.

Et vendredi, j'ai re(re-re-re...)-vu _The lady vanishes_, de sir Alfred H. C'est, comme souvent dans sa période anglaise, plutôt gentil [le carton-pâte aide à adoucir les angles]. Pour autant, c'est très bien mené, avec un couple d'acteurs principaux de qualité.


----------



## JPTK (10 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> Mais si c'est genre 21 g, bof bof [pas trop apprécié, 21 g ...]



En fait je pensais plus à la structure du film et aussi un peu à la tension qui y règne, mais j'aurais pu dire Magnolia ou Amours Chiennes, ou encore Babel, un enchevêtrement de vies qui se croisent et se recoupent, plusieurs histoires dans un film.


----------



## G2LOQ (10 Décembre 2007)

Jin Roh ça n'a vraiment rien de commun avec ce que l'on nomme "manga" (en fait, manga ce n'est que pour la BD pas les animés).

Ca aurait très bien pu être filmé avec de vrais comédiens. Pas de scénario débilisant ou de situation "fan service" cul-cul la praline.

  Non, cest un vrai scénario mature (sans cette surenchère de violence gratuite) qui prend en parallèle lhistoire du petit chaperon rouge dans une version plus ancienne et forcement plus cruel que les dernières versions des frère Grimm.

  Une grande histoire parfois allégorique soutenu pas un jeu sans faille des comédiens de doublage japonais (évitez la vf qui même si elle reste correct, et bien loin de la justesse de la VO) et une musique magnifique. Le dernier grand film danimation japonais fait main.

  Un chef duvre tout simplement.


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2007)

De toutes façons, _manga_ a pris un sens péjoratif injuste, nous sommes bien d'accord.


----------



## Chang (11 Décembre 2007)

G2LOQ a dit:


> Jin Roh ça n'a vraiment rien de commun avec ce que l'on nomme "manga" (en fait, manga ce n'est que pour la BD pas les animés).
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Je n'en ai pas vu beaucoup car je ne suis pas vraiment attire par le genre, ceci dit j'ai ete enchante par le *Voyage de Chihiro* ... 


Sinon j'ai enfin vu *The Green Mile* ... je ne m'attendais pas du tout a ce genre de film. C'est un tres bon moment, on ne s'ennuit pas malgre les 3 heures de peloch' et les acteurs sont tres bons ... Ca reste du cinema yankee (pas pejoratif) mais bien fait, sans en rajouter trop sur les bords.


----------



## G2LOQ (11 Décembre 2007)

bompi a dit:


> De toutes façons, _manga_ a pris un sens péjoratif injuste, nous sommes bien d'accord.



Tout a fait.



Chang a dit:


> Je n'en ai pas vu beaucoup car je ne suis pas vraiment attire par le genre, ceci dit j'ai ete enchante par le *Voyage de Chihiro* ...



En fait, ça n'a pas vraiment de ressemblance avec Chihiro. D'ailleurs, pour moi, le meilleur film de Miyazaki reste Porco Rosso. Un film superbe rudement recommandé! :love:

Sinon, ne parvenant plus a trouver sur le web la bande annonce de Jin Roh vostf (le trailer ricain est une horreur même si il est facilement trouvable...) je l'ai uploader sur Dailymotion à l'instant.

N'hésitez pas à jeter un oeil. Merci.

Jin Roh, Trailer VOstfr.


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2007)

Pendant qu'on parle _anime_, un qu'un j'aime beaucoup, bien différent des oeuvres ambitieuses comme Porco Rosso, Chihiro, Steamboy etc. c'est "Mes voisins les Yamadas", d'Isao Takahata. Graphiquement, c'est superbe (du dessin, façon crayonné, animé par ordinateur apparemment). Les saynètes ou chroniques sont mignonnes comme tout. On retrouve aussi un peu du Japon de Ozu (si, si !!) Bref : un bijou !


----------



## G2LOQ (12 Décembre 2007)

Je pensais pas que quelqu'un ici connaitrait ce film! 

Le plus marrant dans ce film, c'est que malgré sont coté technique qui peut sembler limité, il a couté plus cher que Princesse Mononoké! 

Et puis Takahata, rien que pour Le tombeau des lucioles... :love:


----------



## G2LOQ (15 Décembre 2007)

Then there's this 5 minutes of CLOVERFIELD...

Et bien, le résultat pourrait-être sympa. Wait & see.


----------



## tweek (16 Décembre 2007)

'Reviens du ciné, I am Legend, sympa le tit will smith, mais les zombies gueulards, bof bof..

Ca plait, ça deplait..


----------



## HmJ (21 Décembre 2007)

Fan de films coreens, j'ai revu hier encore Bad Guy (2002).






Un film derangeant mais absolument superbe. Plein de questions, peu de reponses, un film qui creuse profondement certains rapports humains


----------



## Chang (21 Décembre 2007)

Hier soir deux films sur l'Angleterre, encore, eh oui ... 

- Green Street Hooligans (Hooligans en France, je crois) ... bonne baffe dans la (leurs) tete. Meme les scenes de foot, filmees comme celles des phases de jeu d'Any Given Sunday sont palpitantes. Elijah Wood joue bien, mais ce sont surtout les acteurs qui composent les hooligans qui scotchent le spectateur.

Bonne histoire, bon moment, ... Quelques facilites mais dans l'ensemble c'est un film a conseiller.

- Et enfin Control ... pineze je me suis pas couche avec la joie de vivre et haut les coeurs. Le film est bien, mais pas a voir quand on est depressif. 
Perso je connais tres peu Joy Division, j'aime bien quelques titres et je voulais juste en savoir un peu plus, histoire de comprendre les paroles une fois que je me trouverais un CD.
Cependant je trouve le debut un peu rapide et du coup on se rend pas compte de ce dont il se plaint, comme quoi tout se complique. On a meme pas l'impression qu'ils aient jamais repete avant d'atterir sur scene, ensemble. Je ne sais pas si c'est indispensable, mais j'ai touve des longueurs la ou peut etre il n'en aurait pas fallut.

Maintenant, c'est un avis non connaisseur, a priori ceux d'entre vous qui connaissent mieux leurs musique ont vraiment apprecie ce fil sur le chanteur.


----------



## Pierrou (21 Décembre 2007)

Hier, j'ai vu "_Vous n'aurez pas l'Alsace et la Lorraine"_ de Coluche, au ciné ( un ciné à Nantes organise tous les jeudis soir une _Absurde Séance_ au cours de laquelle sont projetés des films insolites, cultes, gore, des nanards etc, et hier soir, une projection du film susnommé au profit des restaus je crois... ).

C'était assez désopilant, même si ça a sûrement un peu vieilli ( Gerard Lanvin en mouleburne simili latex et grande cape blanche qui chante une chanson ridicule et mégalomane avec la voix de pavarotti, ça vaut le détour...  )


----------



## etudiant69 (23 Décembre 2007)

Yé soui le chevaaalier blanc... :love:


----------



## JPTK (25 Décembre 2007)

"tu verras c'est excellent, une pure parodie, c'est très british, tu vas trop te marrer"...

BILAN : fortement poussif, totalement prévisible, pas drôle du tout, convenu, nul, déprimant, dialogues de merde et personnages complètement lourdingues. :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Chang (25 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> "tu verras c'est excellent, une pure parodie, c'est très british, tu vas trop te marrer"...
> 
> BILAN : fortement poussif, totalement prévisible, pas drôle du tout, convenu, nul, déprimant, dialogues de merde et personnages complètement lourdingues. :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:




VF/VO ? Ca peut jouer sur le resultat. La VO est tres bonne. C'est quand meme un film qui sort du commun et meme s'il ne pousse pas a se rouler par terre, il est tres drole.

Maintenant, si on t'en avais fait tout une montagne, au filnal ca peut etre decevant.

Bref, re-regarde le car a mon avis taspastoutcompris ...  ...


----------



## JPTK (25 Décembre 2007)

Chang a dit:


> VF/VO ? Ca peut jouer sur le resultat. La VO est tres bonne. C'est quand meme un film qui sort du commun et meme s'il ne pousse pas a se rouler par terre, il est tres drole.
> 
> Maintenant, si on t'en avais fait tout une montagne, au filnal ca peut etre decevant.
> 
> Bref, re-regarde le car a mon avis taspastoutcompris ...  ...





VO évidemment, mais plutôt crever que de le voir à nouveau et j'étais pas le seul à avoir cet avis


----------



## flotow (26 Décembre 2007)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> VO évidemment, mais plutôt crever que de le voir à nouveau et j'étais pas le seul à avoir cet avis



oui, je suis du meme avis que toi 
autant l'autre (le nouveau, Hot Fuzz, m'avais plus fait rigoler)


----------



## HmJ (26 Décembre 2007)

... 3 jours pour terminer Pirate des Caraibes 3... C'etait pas terrible au premier opus, la ca devient vraiment n'importe quoi. Quel dommage pour Johnny Depp, meme s'il est plutot bon dans son role. Ca me fait rappeler que j'ai le DVD de Ils se marierent et eurent beaucoup d'Enfants, superbe film de Yvan Attal avec Charlotte Gainsbourg. Johnny Depp y fait deux apparitions, je vais me regarder ca ce soir


----------



## bompi (26 Décembre 2007)

Pour Noël, deux DVDs en cadeau :

1. Dracula de Coppola : une merveille où Éros et Thanatos font bon ménage ; enfin du sexe et du sang  Pour l'anecdote, j'ai vu ce film pour la première fois sur une TV un peu pourrie et très petite, en espagnol (que je ne parlais pas beaucoup ...), dans un bus longue distance entre Santiago de Chile et Arica. La force (graphique) du film est telle que je suis resté scotché ! Pourtant, c'était une version édulcorée ne dévoilant plus aucun mamelon ... 

2. Hors de prix de Pierre Salvadori. J'aime décidément beaucoup ce réalisateur, qui continue à faire des comédies (dramatiques, comme on dit) vaille que vaille, au ton et aux acteurs généralement excellents. Ici, Audrey Tautou est très bien (je l'aime bien, cette fille) et Gad Elmaleh est superbe (je l'aime bien, ce gars), tout en finesse. Sur un sujet qui prêterait aisément au cynisme comme à la gaudriole grasse, Salvadori mène son petit monde en douceur, avec un peu d'amertume et beaucoup d'humanité et quelques gags excellents. Bref, je persiste à penser que ce film a été injustement boudé par les critiques qui lui réservent après coup un meilleur sort, comme souvent.

PS : oui, je sais, j'ai déjà parlé de Hors de Prix  mais pour une fois que je vois un film français avec quelque ambition, essayant de se frayer un chemin entre les films rasoirs "à la française" (= parler dans le vide loin de toute réalité) et les gros budgets débiles (_blockbusters_ français affligeants la plupart du temps) ...


----------



## Amok (26 Décembre 2007)

L'info est passée quasi-inaperçue, mais JUDEX, de Georges Franju, vient de sortir en DVD pour la première fois. 44 ans après sa première projection en salle. 

Les cahiers du cinéma. Suivre le lien "DVD" > Collection : "2 films de...".

"_Quand il réalise Judex en 1963, tout semble remonter, ainsi que laveugle recouvre la vue, lamnésique la mémoire : cest le passé qui vous rappelle, comme il rappelle à lordre Favraux, lignoble banquier sur lequel se pose le doigt de la mort et de Judex au cours du bal des oiseaux. La mort, comme un battement daile, un souffle, laigle Judex ne touche pas Favraux, qui ne boit nulle potion mortelle puisquil ne goûte même pas le champagne offert par lillusionniste : il seffondre, en avant, comme si un poids gigantesque, un balancier invisible, lavait sans effort frappé dans le dos et abattu telle une allumette poussée du doigt. *Léblouissante scène du bal des oiseaux** contient, disons, tout Franju. La formule est facile, surtout à laune dune séquence aussi envoûtante, lune des plus belles jamais tournées par le cinéaste.Tout Franju, parce que ce petit peuple qui vous regarde du lointain pays de lanimalité volatile nexhibe nul visage en ce bal, ni même, au fond, de masques - seulement des têtes.Tête de colombe ou de corbeau, daigle ou de vautour. Des yeux sans visage à Nuits rouges en passant par Judex, Franju sest entêté à ne chercher que cela, des têtes. Des regards aussi, bien sûr, des regards à vif : celui dEdith Scob à travers le masque obstinément blanc des Yeux sans visage, celui de lhomme sans visage dans Nuits rouges qui, dès quil porte sa cagoule rouge, ne cligne absolument jamais des yeux, celui des morts-vivants dans le même film, dont le cerveau mort semble sortir par leurs yeux exorbités, celui de Diana Monti à travers le loup noir qui la dissimule dans Judex, etc. Cest Fantômas qui court dun film à lautre."

* _Une merveille totale. Franju, c'est des mouvements de caméra qui ne seront ré-utilisés que des dizaines d'années plus tard. Une maîtrise totale du mouvement à l'époque où le moindre objectif pesait 34 KGs et la caméra un âne mort. A rapprocher de la scène sous marine de la piscine dans "Sunset Bd", de Wilder, et des éclairages phénoménaux des Fritz Lang ou des Clouzot. Des précurseurs, des créatifs, des visionnaires. Des fous de cinéma qui ont tout inventé.

Plus d'infos :

http://www.arkepix.com/kinok/DVD/FRANJU/judex_rouges.html

A noter dans le lien ci-dessus :

_"[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Sans doute que les derniers réalisateurs,            en date, à avoir redonné une telle chair aux corps cinématographiques            sont David Cronenberg et plus certainement un David Lynch Cest            tout dire de limportance de Franju."
"[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nous aimerions nous concentrer            sur une scène qui est simplement une des plus belles de lHistoire            du cinéma et que nous avons déjà évoqué            : le bal masqué. Un travelling près du corps longe un            homme statique comme une statue. Ses souliers bien lustrés révèlent            un smoking impeccable pour arriver à limprobable : une            tête géante doiseau.(...) [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Nous ne pouvons            nous empêcher de percevoir une filiation ici avec lhallucinante            scène de bal orgiaque que Stanley Kubrick orchestre dans Eyes            Wide Shut (1999)[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]"
"[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Le spectateur            est pris en étau entre hypnose, envoûtement et somnambulisme.            Les sens se troublent et donc la perception de la réalité            aussi : un véritable rêve éveillé. Cette            expérience purement esthétique efface les limites entre            la Mort, la vie, lhumain et lanimal, le vraisemblable            et linimaginable en autorisation la caméra de Franju dosciller            entre une statue-humaine, un homme-animal, des danseurs-machines, des            corps de chair et des statues de pierres, un oiseau mort qui renaît,            un mouvement qui semble statique, le temps qui sarrête,            le prosaïque et le poétique, etc tous les contraires            fondus."

[/FONT]_Si après ca vous ne vous ruez pas sur le DVD, je ne peux rien pour vous.


----------



## bompi (26 Décembre 2007)

Respect !! Je crois que je vais _me_ faire un petit cadeau de Noël complémentaire.  Merci pour l'info (j'étais complètement passé à côté).

Je vais en profiter pour chercher aussi *les Yeux sans visage*, un film qui m'a collé une frousse terrible la première fois que je l'ai vu et que je mets à côté de Psychose sans sourciller (sauf que Franju n'est pas un chenapan comme Hitchcock).

Pendant qu'on y est : un de mes voeux cinéphiliques pour l'année 2008 est que les ayant-droits (sans doute Deschamps/Makaïeff) aient la gentillesse de nous sortir un beau *Vacances de Mr Hulot*.


----------



## Ole (28 Décembre 2007)

Pour les fanas du trip Daft Punk, vous avez Electroma (ne cherchez pas le scénario, ça vous rendrait fous)







Sinon je suis littéralement tombé amoureux du jeux d'acteur de Will Smith et de son fils dans The Pursuit Of Happiness


----------



## bompi (29 Décembre 2007)

Hop ! Je viens de (re-re-re-re ...)voir *Vivement Dimanche*. Comédie policière légère et tout ça. Sans doute moins ambitieuse que nombre de films de Truffaut. Pour autant, cela reste le film que je préfère de lui. Image, humour, clins d'&#339;il etc. c'est le pied.
Les acteurs sont à l'avenant (ah ! Ph. Morier-Genoud, Ph. Laudenbach, Fanny A. et Jean-Louis T. !!). J'adore.

Je suis toujours surpris du fait que, souvent, les films _malins_ et intelligents comme celui-ci, truffés de références, soient plutôt dépréciés. Par exemple, *The Hudsucker Proxy* des Coen Bros. : petite merveille admirablement filmée et montée (avec ce grand nigaud de Tim Robbins : miam !)

Enfin, peu importe. Ce qui importe est que je suis en train de voir Joan Crawford à l'écran et qu'elle est d'une beauté à vous réconcilier (momentanément) avec ce triste monde.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2007)

Je viens de voir le film (ou vidéo, la dénomination pose déjà certains problèmes) _The Order_ de Matthew Barney. C'est une vidéo d'environ 35 min reprenant le cycle_ Cremaster _,  durant 35 minutes filmée au Musée Guggenheim. 

Il se sert de l'architecture très concrète de Frank Lloyd Wright pour exposer sur les 5 niveaux circulaires, les cinq degrés du cycle correspondant à un nouvel obstacle issu des cinq opus qui sont rejoués métaphoriquement.

De plus, le film peut-être vu en multiangle permettant de passer au cours de l'ascension des 5 niveaux de l'Enteret Apprentice (incarné par Mathew Barney, personnage clé) de l'un à l'autre des niveaux et de découvrir des séquences inédites. 
On peut ainsi littéralement se perdre dans la vidéo tout en gardant l'idée d'ascension.

Autres DVD de Noël 
_M le Maudit_ de Fritz Lang. Tout simplement un chef d'oeuvre.
_Punishment Park_ de Peter Watkins. Une grande claque.
Un homme sans l'occident de Raymond Depardon. Film fort, très esthétique (avis très raccourci).
_Naqoyoqatsi, life as war_ de Godfrey Regio et Soderbergh. Là, personnellement, faut m'expliquer, car je suis rester un peu (beaucoup) sur ma faim. 
_Delicatessen_ de Caro et Jeunet. Univers unique, film français avec une réelle ambition (je sais, c'est rapide et facile comme jugement).
Et enfin Buster Keaton tout simplement incroyable.


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> _Naqoyoqatsi, life as war_ de Godfrey Regio et Soderbergh. Là, personnellement, faut m'expliquer, car je suis rester un peu (beaucoup) sur ma faim.



C'est tout à fait compréhensible : tu as commencé par le dernier, et sans hésitation le plus abscons des 3 : même les auteurs en conviennent dans la conférence de presse visible sur les bonus.  En fait, les 3 films forment un tout.

Plus d'infos sur cette remarquable trilogie ici.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2007)

Merci Amok, mais malgré que je sois bien atteint par une bêtise profonde, je sais bien qu'il s'agit d'une trilogie .
Bien entendu, j'ai vu les deux premiers opus Koyaaniqatsi et Powaqqatsi, qui m'ont interpellés mais sans grand enthousiasme et donc poussés à voir le troisième opus.  Je commence un truc, je le finis 
Mon jugement n'est donc pas biaisé par un manque de cohérence des trois opus. Je le trouve ainsi trop facile, voulant faire conceptuel et recherché mais n'arrivant à faire que de la "branlette intellectuelle".

Ceci est un avis purement personnel et donc subjectif. Veuillez m'excuser pour le terme employé peu reluisant, mais il exprime mon sentiment en étant bref.

Sinon, parlons de cinéma. J'ai revu ce matin le très grand film de Jean Renoir, _la bête Humaine_. Jean Gabin y est incroyable, la mise en scène est riche. Film qui donne envie de voir des films (pas comme d'autres....  )


----------



## Amok (29 Décembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Merci Amok, mais malgré que je sois bien atteint par une bêtise profonde, je sais bien qu'il s'agit d'une trilogie .
> Bien entendu, j'ai vu les deux premiers opus Koyaaniqatsi et Powaqqatsi, qui m'ont interpellés mais sans grand enthousiasme et donc poussés à voir le troisième opus.  Je commence un truc, je le finis



Et où cela est-il indiqué dans ton post initial ? Si tu n'es pas bête, comme tu le précises, comprends que les autres puissent avoir le défaut profond de ne pas lire dans tes pensées.

Maintenant, tu peux toujours continuer à nous indiquer simplement ce que tu as regardé hier soir en assortissant le programme de "critiques" aussi développées que "_c'est chouette_", "_j'adore_", "_c'est un chef d'uvre_", "_j'ai rien compris_". Nous serons ravis de connaitre les touches les plus usées de ta télécommande.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Décembre 2007)

Fumons la calumet de la paix si tu le veux bien.
IL n'y avait aucune critiques, tu peux noter le petit smile prouvant le côté "détendu" de la remarque. Désolé si j'ai froissé quelqu'un, ce n'étais pas mon but.
En ce qui concerne les remarques que je trouve un poile violentes, mais que j'accepte sans rechigner et même avec plaisirs (autodérision, je précise), je pensais qu'il fallait dans ce post dire simplement les coups de coeurs/de pompe.
Je dois alors me tromper, et je m'en excuse devant toute la communauté Macgéenne. 
S'il le faut, je peux vous mettre une vrai analyse de film de 5 pages mais je pensais, naîvement, que ce n'étais pas le lieu.
J'ai cru avoir pris les précautions mais j'ai dû me tromper. Précision, j'ai bien dis "malgré que je sois bien atteint d'une bêtise profonde" et ça se transforme chez toi par "Si tu n'es pas bête comme tu le précise". J'avoue cependant mon erreur de ne pas avoir préciser dès le départ que j'avais vu la trlogie et je m'en excuse, une nouvelle fois. Il n'y a rien de personnel, j'ai juste envie d'être clair. 
La hache de guerre n'est pas déterrée, j'espère?


----------



## roukinaton (10 Janvier 2008)

Juste un petit mot pour  conseiller a tous ceux qui ne l'aurait pas encore vu de foncer voir *la graine et le mulet* de Abdelatif Kechiche.....

J'avais deja craque pour son premier film,*l'esquive* et le deuxieme m'a enthousiasme... Kechiche a quelque chose de magique ,il rend tout les gens merveilleusement beaux et avec une histoire somme toute banale  il arrive à nous tenir dans un etat de tension que j'avais ,pour ma part rarement ressenti ....

Tous les acteurs sont incroyables de verité...un pur bohneur, 

Voilou,c'etait mon coup de coeur du jour....   

FONCEZ !!!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2008)

en preview et en attente de la sortie de *no country for old men *des frères coen tiré d'un roman de cormac mac carthy (_un enfant de dieu, suttree, la trilogie des confins, la route_...).

sortie le 23 janvier 2008...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

*Dante 01*

Du mysticisme de supermarché,
Pas vraiment d'intrigue, pas trop de scénario non plus,
Des images "bouche trou" et répétitives en boucle,
Une connaissance de Dante du niveau "Dante pour les nuls" (genre, dans l'Enfer de Dante, il y a des cercles. Non ? Mais t'as au moins regardé "qui veut gagner des millions" pour savoir ça, toi !)
Une prestation de Lambert Wilson euh... Ben il fait très bien la descente d'acide, c'est juste que au bout d'une heure et demi, ça gonfle un peu...
Du symbolisme à deux balles (la station patiale en forme de bonhomme en croix... Ouais...)
Et un commentaire en voix off des plus creux et inutile.

Bref,
un beau catalogue de la bouse prétentieuse.
Horrible.

Ah !
Et puis, les plans de coupe style je filme la station spatiale (ou le vaisseau) dans l'espace avec un bruit sourd genre réacteurs, c'est très bien, ça justifie le budget du film, ça séquence l'action (quoi que... Là il n'y en a pas d'action, mais bon, d'habitude...) et ça donne à bouffer aux studios d'effets spéciaux mais quinze fois par film dans absolument TOUS les films de SF...
Faudrait voir à se renouveller, non ?


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2008)

tweek a dit:


> 'Reviens du ciné, I am Legend, sympa le tit will smith, mais les zombies gueulards, bof bof..
> 
> Ca plait, ça deplait..



Un des films les plus nuls vus dernièrement. Hormis quelques plans de NY laissée à l'abandon, que du cousu de gros fil, et même pas ce qui faisait du film "Le survivant" (1971- tiré du même livre), malgré le jeu de gros bourrin de Charlton Heston, 1 heure 40 digne d'intérêt.

Tout ce qui était développé dans le film original est ici totalement zappé (ou si peu abordé): la folie qui guette le survivant, sa façon d'essayer de lutter contre elle (les cabines téléphoniques qui sonnent toutes en même temps dans les rues, ses rapports avec le joueur d'échec automate, etc), sa nostalgie d'une vie révolue (le fait qu'il passe régulièrement dans un cinéma voir le film "Woodstock", monologuant les dialogues et fredonnant les chansons tout au long du visionnage, sa "discussion" avec le squelette du vendeur de voiture, son reflexe d'arracher tous les calendriers qu'il croise), sa rencontre avec une femme épargnée par le virus (qui essaie de lui échapper en mimant un mannequin de cire dans un grand magasin) et qui débouche sur une scène d'amour dont on sent qu'elle est avant tout une scène de sexe (alors que W.S drague les mannequins, mais ne touche pas à la femme qu'il rencontre, après des années de main gauche -y compris pour elle- et surtout l'aspect "animal" qui doit fatalement remonter lors d'une situation pareille)... Bref, que du survolé, du tape à l'oeil même pas impressionnant (le ciné d'aujourd'hui rend exigeant), de la grosse daube.

Film pitoyable, totalement à côté de la plaque, hélas.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Film pitoyable, totalement à côté de la plaque, hélas.


C'est marrant, j'ai aimé, moi.

Enfin, sauf la fin avec la justification à la con du "plan divin pour les hommes" et sauf pour le regret d'un scénario assez léger, superficiel (je n'ai pas lu le livre, mais on sent qu'il y en a nettement plus dedans, ici tout passe très vite - et un peu à côté)

Mais j'ai vu un bon film d'action - et tout le début où il ne se passe rien dans le NY vide m'a plutôt oppressé.

Maintenant, je n'ai pas vu le vieux film dont tu parles - et, à te lire, si ça avait été le cas, je pense que j'aurais été bien plus "dur" dans mon avis sur le film - parce que, à la réflexion, je le trouve effectivement bien "lisse" ce type pour trois ans de solitude totale...


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Maintenant, je n'ai pas vu le vieux film dont tu parles - et, à te lire, si ça avait été le cas, je pense que j'aurais été bien plus "dur" dans mon avis sur le film - parce que, à la réflexion, je le trouve effectivement bien "lisse" ce type pour trois ans de solitude totale...



Prenons, par exemple, les "zombis". Dans le film avec WS, ils sont simplement "malades" , ne supportent pas la lumière et passent leur temps à mordre tout ce qui bouge encore. pour les choper, il suffit de mettre une tapette à souris avec un flacon de sang et hop, point barre. Un peu léger.
Même si ca ne virait pas à la philo universitaire, le scénario du premier film développait un peu plus leur "combat" : le refus de tout ce qui pouvait rappeler ce qui avait conduit l'humain dans cette situation. Menés par un ancien présentateur de télévision vedette, ils étaient parfaitement capables de tenir un discours "sensé" et il y avait plusieurs rencontres entre le leader et le survivant.


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

faut-il rappeler qu'en l'an 1971, Amok préparait sa 3ème thèse universitaire. Bon bah je vais essayr de trouver le film original moi, ça m'évitera de sortir me tremper la tronche sous la pluie et d'entendre le pop-corn dans la bouche des autres spectateurs&#8230;


----------



## Bassman (15 Janvier 2008)

J'ai beaucoup aimé moi je suis une légende. Enfin beaucoup, j'ai passé un bon moment de cinoch, avec quelques belles frayeurs.

J'avais vu qu'un petit bout de la bande annonce, et j'étais resté sur la belle histoire du film précédent avec WS (a la recherche du bonheur). Ce qui fait que je n'ai pas vraiment vu venir l'horreur dans ce film, je ne m'y attendais pas.

Donc j'ai bien aimé ce film, sauf la dernière partie quand la nana arrive avec son morveux. Ce personnage m'a gonflé avec son côté Mireille, ou Jeanne, je sais plus, d'Arc "c'est dieu qui m'a mit son doigt j'ai vu la lumière".

Je pense que sans ce côté illumination de dieu le personnage tenait suffisamment la route pour ne pas avoir besoin de rajouter de couche supplémentaire. Juste de savoir qu'elle a entendu l'appel radio de WS, le retrouve, le sauve sans prendre les précautions que WS avait mit en place jusque là pour "sauver" son microcosme.

Petit bémol donc sur ce point, le reste, j'ai bien aimé, mais je n'ai pas vu non plus le film dont l'Amok parle. Peut être pour ça aussi.


----------



## alèm (15 Janvier 2008)

tiens pour Amok 



> All Alone in L.A.:Charlton Heston Stars in 'The Omega Man'
> 
> As "The Omega Man" Charlton Heston has a real problem. In 1976 he is apparently the sole normal survivor in the entire Los Angeles area following germ warfare "between Russia and China." Fortified in a penthouse perch and guarding a precious life-saving serum, he roams the city by day. At night, he battles a horde of bloodthirsty, half-human scavengers, got up in Spanish Inquisition robes, growling and waving torches. Wait till you see them.
> 
> ...



le film existe en DVD&#8230;


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2008)

Il passe aussi régulièrement à la TV. 

Entendons nous bien : je n'ai jamais prétendu qu'il s'agissait d'un chef d'oeuvre ! Simplement qu'il développait (en tombant évidemment trop souvent dans la sauce Hollywoodienne) des éléments (et probablement les plus intéressants, a mon sens) qui sont totalement ignorés de la nouvelle version, dont j'avoue avoir pas mal espéré (d'où ma frustration).
Car cette nouvelle mouture, non seulement ne se base pas sur le film de 1971 pour éviter de retomber dans les mêmes erreurs, mais les amplifie et se contente de nous la rejouer Michael Jackson (en un peu plus black ) contre les zombies de "Thriller", a ceci près que les cercueils sont absents.
Bien évidemment que les scènes de ville sont plutôt réussies. Mais nous sommes en 2008 et franchement celles qui avaient été filmées en 1971 (écriture cinématographique mise à part) sont au bas mot aussi incroyables, voir plus techniquement car à l'époque il n'était pas question d'effacer d'un coup de pinceau informatique les éléments disgracieux.

Bon, donc, ca c'est fait. Et le reste ? WS promène son chien, fait du tapis de course avec lui, et a peur des zombis a la voix rauque qui ne pensent qu'à une chose : le manger avec, si possible, un peu de mayonnaise. Point. Ah oui, il y a aussi une gonzesse qui lui explique qu'il n'est pas seul (la preuve : elle est là) mais manque de bol, il claque juste avant d'avoir la possibilité d'aller se reproduire dans un parc où les feuilles des arbres se teintent de mille couleurs, probablement sous le coup d'un été indien qui tombe à pic pour nous montrer que c'est un film en couleurs. Super. Bon, il y a bien des petits éléments pour nous expliquer qu'il souffre atrocement de la perte de ses proches (dommage d'ailleurs : sa femme aurait pu servir, en tout cas moi je l'aurais bien récupérée d'occase, mais bon, c'est la guerre et son cortège de gachis) et même nous frisons le dialogue historique lorsqu'à bout de nerfs il jette son assiette d'oeufs (en poudre, c'est précisé) contre le mur en hurlant que "non, c'est pas possib', il ne reste personne et que la vie est une saloperie qui ne vaut la peine d'être vécue que si les supermarchés sont pleins". Là je n'ai pas vraiment pleuré, malgré l'intensité dramatique de la scène (le dernière fois que j'ai autant souffert, c'est lorsque j'ai ouvert un paquet de Barilla N°12) et la perte des oeufs (en poudre, donc) mais j'avoue que j'avais envie de pisser et cela a probablement faussé mon jugement et réduit à néant le peu de sensibilité qu'il me reste... 

Il y a de la place dans un scénario tel que celui-là pour développer un vrai film intelligent et spectaculaire. Il y eu de l'intelligence dans certains films au budget bien moins élevé (voir Malevil, de C. de Chalonge - 1981) et cela ne rend que plus frustrante cette superproduction qui se contente d'un scénario basique teinté de plus d'un message plus que douteux.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

Ah, Malevil...

Remarquable livre, de ceux dans lesquels tu découvre encore des choses à la douzième lecture, bien foutu, bien écrit, bien construit...
le genre de livre que tu finis au petit matin, les yeux explosés, parce que tu n'as pas pu arrêter avant.

Mais c'est le fil sur le cinéma, ici - alors, le film ?
Je l'ai vu il y a longtemps, mais si je me souviens bien, il est extrêmement décevant par rapport au livre - le manque de moyen financier est trop criant, l'interprétation trop plate, les personnages à des kilomètres de la richesses qu'ils ont dans le roman - et pourquoi avoir changé le bled d'à côté en un train bloqué dans un tunnel ?
Bref, plutôt une catastrophe - et très froid par rapport à toute l'humanité, toute la chaleur qui baigne les rapports entre les personnages dans le livre.

Un point commun avec "Je suis une légende ?"
Un appel à la lecture, peut-être.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

Dans _Je suis une légende_, le livre, les autres sont soit des vampires, soit des zombies (vampirés ratés car créés à partir de cadavres). Apparemment le film s'écarte pas mal de l'histoire originale, mais je crois que je vais aller le voir quand même, histoire de me forger ma propre opinion... Mais je ne me fais pas beaucoup d'illusions... 

En tout cas le bouquin est excellent.


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2008)

Dans le genre fin du monde, n'oublions pas "le dernier combat", de Besson.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Janvier 2008)

Personnellement et si je peux me permettre, en vous lisant, j'ai pensé au Film de Chris Marker, La Jetée. 
Bon j'avoue, on est dans un registre différents, quoique... 
Pardon pour l'aparté, je vous laisse dans votre dialogue


----------



## Amok (15 Janvier 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Personnellement et si je peux me permettre, en vous lisant, j'ai pensé au Film de Chris Marker, La Jetée.
> Bon j'avoue, on est dans un registre différents, quoique...



Non, pas si différent .
Etrange moyen métrage (on pourrait presque parler de diaporama), totalement inclassable.
Terry Gilliam disait s'en être fortement inspiré  pour "l'armée des 12 singes", qui est aussi tout à fait dans le sujet : le monde 'd'après'.


----------



## JPTK (15 Janvier 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Dans le genre fin du monde, n'oublions pas "le dernier combat", de Besson.



Un film bien de Besson ?? Le 1er ?


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2008)

Les 12 singes, c'est un excellent film débrouillard (pas énormément de moyen, des idées et une grosse pincée de déprime).

Quant au film avec Monsieur Smith (sans Sénat), vu ce que vous en racontez, je me rends bien compte que j'ai bien fait de n'y pas aller. Merci 

Ce soir, les coeurs enfantins étaient gros : un passage par la case Tous en Scène et il n'y paraissait plus. Lors de la dance magique de la magnifique Cyd Charisse et du génial Fred Astaire dans Central Park, c'était un beau moment aérien, on aurait presque pu apercevoir les idées sombres s'enfuir l'air penaud. Ah ! _Dancing in the dark_ ... Émerveillement des _niños_ et béatitude niaise du père 

Bref, Minelli, c'est magique !


----------



## bompi (16 Janvier 2008)

Restons dans le monde du _musical_ ou du _music-hall_ : en ce moment, sur le câble, passe "Mrs Henderson présente ..." de Stephen Frears.
Excellente comédie, assez musicale, pleine d'humanité et d'affection pour les personnages, sans niaiserie. Ce qui est toujours sympathique.
Comme je trouve Judi Dench magnifique et que Bob Hoskins est un très bon acteur, que la musique est allègre, sous les bombes, que les jeunes filles sont fraîches et énergiques et que le film est hautement britannique : c'est un régal.


----------



## JPTK (18 Janvier 2008)

Plutôt très bon  8)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Plutôt très bon  8)



En plus l'affiche présente toutes les panoplies clefs en main pour se nipper en skin ; pour ceux qui ont loupé le waggon...


----------



## Craquounette (18 Janvier 2008)

J'avais besoin de douceur ce soir, alors j'ai revu : 



​
Personnellement, j'adore l'explication de la chanson "Like a virgin" dans la scène du resto :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Personnellement, j'adore l'explication de la chanson "Like a virgin" dans la scène du resto :love:



... Sinon, quand tu sais pas, tu demandes à tonton PATOCH' :style:


----------



## Nobody (19 Janvier 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Plutôt très bon  8)



Ouais. "LOVE" et "HATE" tatoués sur les phalanges, bien visibles quand on fait le coup de poing contre les hippies... Bah... "Rude Boy" est déjà passé par ce genre-là. Je veux dire le témoignage de cette époque même si c'était côté punk, l'atmosphère, le contexte devait être sensiblement le même. Je n'ai pas vu "This is England" mais est-ce supérieur?


----------



## Bassman (19 Janvier 2008)

Je me suis encore revu Severance en DVD hier soir.





Me lasse vraiment pas de ce film, horreur/thriller mélé d'humour so british.

Certaines scènes sont vraiment bonnes car le comique nous fait oublier l'horreur de la situation de tel ou tel personnage.

J'adore toujours autant !


----------



## Craquounette (19 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Sinon, quand tu sais pas, tu demandes à *tonton* PATOCH' :style:



Ce que j'aime chez toi, c'est ce petit côté XVIIIème siècle... Cette façon, sans pareil, de m'appeler ta nièce dans le hall des grands hôtels.... :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Ce que j'aime chez toi, c'est ce petit côté XVIIIème siècle... Cette façon, sans pareil, de m'appeler ta nièce dans le hall des grands hôtels.... :love:



Que voulez-vous, très chère... Je dois bien reconnaître que je me suis trompé d'époque... :king:


----------



## Craquounette (19 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Que voulez-vous, très chère... Je dois bien reconnaître que je me suis trompé d'époque... :king:



Ne vous inquiétez pas cher ami, votre petit côté anachronique vous donne un charme fou...

Et de toutes façons, que cela soit au XVIII ou au XXI, il y a certaines choses qui ne changent guère... :style:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Et de toutes façons, que cela soit au XVIII ou au XXI, il y a certaines choses qui ne changent guère... :style:



Certes... Et s'il en est pas mal qui se perdent, il nous appartient quand même de tenter de les conserver et de les préserver
 :style:


----------



## Craquounette (19 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Certes... Et s'il en est pas mal qui se perdent, il nous appartient quand même de tenter de les conserver et de les préserver
> :style:



Crois-tu que l'utilisation de _ton doigt_ aurait été autant apprécié il y a qques centaines d'années ? Note que vu l'habilité et la finesse avec laquelle tu t'en sers, il faudrait être très difficile pour ne pas apprécier... ou alors très menteuse


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Janvier 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Crois-tu que l'utilisation de _ton doigt_ aurait été autant apprécié il y a qques centaines d'années ?


Elle l'est depuis que le monde est monde...



> Note que vu l'habilité et la finesse avec laquelle tu t'en sers, il faudrait être très difficile pour ne pas apprécier... ou alors très menteuse



Merci.


----------



## Craquounette (19 Janvier 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Merci.



Oh mais de rien Tonton, la bienséance que tu m'as enseignée (de ceci je peux en parler ici, du reste guère...) ne me permet guère de répondre autres choses !


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2008)

Les acteurs sont bons, les dialogues incisifs ... manque plus que l'histoire et quelques actes.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2008)

cette semaine dans ma retraite campagnarde en attendant le dernier coen, séquences dvd entre amis: the queen de stephen frears _ la vie des autres de florian henckel _ requiem pour un massacre de elem klimov et le coffret de guy maddin (the gimli hospital, archangel, careful et dracula)...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

requiem pour un massacre d'elem klimov
article


----------



## Anonyme (24 Janvier 2008)

dracula de guy maddin
le cinema de guy maddin


----------



## spud34 (27 Janvier 2008)

J'ai été voir Sweeney Todd, le dernier Tim Burton, hier soir... Généralement, l'univers de ce réalisateur me séduit, mais alors là, j'en suis ressortie très déçue. La comédie musicale fait traîner l'intrigue en longueur et la musique est de qualité franchement moyenne... Le jeu des acteurs est bon, comme toujours, mais, là encore, Tim Burton ne prend pas de risque puisqu'il collabore une nouvelle fois avec le fameux Johnny Depp et sa propre épouse, Helena Bonham Carter, deux valeurs sûres pour lui...Bref, une atmosphère gothique, ses acteurs fétiches, du chant, pas de doute, c'est du Tim Burton mais grossier, formaté, qui ne surprend plus...


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Janvier 2008)

Perso j'ai loué la vie des autres.
Grande grande classe. 
Pourtant pas mon genre de film au départ...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2008)

*No countrie for old man*

Sur des conseils de quelqu'un que je ne connais pas vraiment, avec plein de réticences (les frères Coen, d'habitude...) et quelques minutes de retard au milieu d'un jour sans.

Ca partait mal, quoi.

C'est un des meilleurs films que j'ai vu récement, vraiment - maîtrisé de bout en bout, un contre-pied total, constant et magistral aux scénarios habituels du cinéma US, une sorte de lenteur moite, une tension constante...

Bon, allez-y !


----------



## yvos (28 Janvier 2008)

L'ambiance du bouquin est déjà très prometteuse alors je ne suis pas étonné de ce que tu dis...

Vu ce week end après des mois de retard: *De l'autre côté*, de Fatih Akin. 








J'ai trouvé ce film superbe. Un scenario, de l'émotion, de la retenue, de l'humanité, un regard riche. 

J'avais déjà beaucoup apprécié ses deux précédents films (Head On et Crossing the bridge), mais là...:love:


----------



## fpoil (28 Janvier 2008)

bien d'accord avec Yvos : un film à voir sans hésitation. Sinon dernière projection : it's a free world de ken loach : bonne surprise pas trop manichéen et bel objet cinématographique, mention spéciale à l'actrice principale. Le tueur : j'adore Melki et Colin, rythme lent mais bon film.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

no country for old men

dans la lignée de _fargo_, le film tiré du roman éponyme de cormac maccarthy hésite entre le road movie et le film d'action pur en offrant une version moderne du western. 
le western est le genre vectoriel par excellence dont le moteur est le déplacement. 
c'est aussi un lieu, ici, le texas, une terre des confins. 
déjà dans _blood meridian_, maccarthy définissait une éthique de la perception et du nomadisme: le désert.
dans _no country for old men_, le désert maintient les personnages dans un flottement à la limite du flou.
lenteur aléatoire du film avec décalage et retard dans le récit (la traque).
les frères coen ont rajouté une forme d'humour noir, une dimension burlesque complétement étrangère au livre et à l'univers de maccarthy. 

j'aime chez maccarthy la noirceur désespérée et l'ultra violence de ses récits. 
c'est un auteur métaphysique dans la lignée d'un herman melville et proche d'un harry crews.

je vous recommande le film mais surtout le livre.












nota: son dernier livre _the road_ va être mis en scène courant 2008, avec viggo mortensen.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Janvier 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Perso j'ai loué la vie des autres.
> Grande grande classe.
> Pourtant pas mon genre de film au départ...


 
j'ai été bluffé aussi par la maîtrise du récit...


----------



## jmos (1 Février 2008)

Bonjour je viens de parcourir pour la première fois ce topic et je suis assez enthousiasmé par la qualité des discussions et contributions des intervenants. Passionné de cinéma depuis de nombreuses années moi même je voulais partager un petit coup de coeur : je suis allé voir Into the Wild de Sean Penn le week-end dernier. Je connaissais le sujet et j'avoue que j'y allais avec une certaine appréhension mais, après un début du récit ( dans la chronologie de l'histoire du héros, pas dans celle du film qui marche en flashbacks ) un peu laborieux, force est de constater qu'on se laisse emporter par le voyage initiatique, avec ses personnages attachants et ses magnifiques images. Pas trop de paroles, pas de recherche d'émotion facile, pas d'élémenst racoleurs, ce n'est pas un "blockbuster", mais c'est tellement bien.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

Je suis tout à fait d'accord avec toi 
J'ai eu peur un moment que le film ne soit qu'une apologie de la nature pour la nature, mais en réalité, c'est tout autre chose 
...Enfin, je trouve


----------



## Anonyme (1 Février 2008)

une sorte de _jeremiah johnson_ moderne en quête d'utopie sur une musique de *pearl jam*...

un peu long...

edit:


----------



## JPTK (3 Février 2008)

Quel putain de docu quand même


----------



## benmoss (4 Février 2008)

un peu enfantin, mais un excellent divertissement


----------



## Fab'Fab (5 Février 2008)

Tiens, John Wayne a fait des ordis? :rateau:  


:rose:


----------



## alèm (5 Février 2008)

_non, il a fait espionne mâle et d'ailleurs il a fait une danse du ventre au Pole Nord&#8230;_


les ultra-cinéphiles comprendront&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

alèm a dit:


> _non, il a fait espionne mâle et d'ailleurs il a fait une danse du ventre au Pole Nord_


 

je penche pour *le renard des océans* avec lana turner en belle espionne.






et pour *aventure dans le grand nord*


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

le banissement de andrei zviaguintsev.
après le *retour*, la magie de zviaguintsev opère toujours: plans au cordeau, mouvement ample d'appareil, lumière incroyable, omniprésence de la nature... 
mais, une histoire un peu floue, faite de secrets, de non-dits qui finit par nous apesantir.

dommage.







interview de andrei zviaguintsev.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> une histoire un peu floue



C'est la faute du cadreur... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

Probablement déjà mentionné dans ces pages (j'ai pas trouver) Notre Musique de Godard
Film assez étrange comme toujours, mais pas tant que ça en réalité...

Je suis actuellement à Sarejevo et je suis en train de faire un petit périple "godaresque". De plus en plus, j'apprécie ce film, qu'il faut, je pense, voir sur tout les angles.

Pour anecdote, j'ai rencontré une personne ayant travaillé avec lui, qui m'a conseillé, selon les dires de Godard lui-même, de voir les "3 royaumes" dans un ordre différents.
Expérience valant le coup...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Probablement déjà mentionné dans ces pages (j'ai pas trouver) Notre Musique de Godard
> Film assez étrange comme toujours, mais pas tant que ça en réalité...
> 
> Je suis actuellement à Sarejevo et je suis en train de faire un petit périple "godaresque". De plus en plus, j'apprécie ce film, qu'il faut, je pense, voir sur tout les angles.
> ...


 

on ne dit pas plutôt _godarien_ ?


----------



## alèm (6 Février 2008)

tiens, j'aurais pas zappé le d moi&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> on ne dit pas plutôt _godarien_ ?



C'est une invention de ma part 
J'ai voulu mettre en rapport le côté rocambolesque" d'un circuit godarien...
Ca donne donc "Godaresque"

:love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est une invention de ma part
> J'ai voulu mettre en rapport le côté rocambolesque" d'un circuit godarien...
> Ca donne donc "Godaresque"
> 
> :love: :love:


 
je l'avais compris ainsi...


----------



## mado (6 Février 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> J'ai été voir Sweeney Todd, le dernier Tim Burton, hier soir... Généralement, l'univers de ce réalisateur me séduit, mais alors là, j'en suis ressortie très déçue. La comédie musicale fait traîner l'intrigue en longueur et la musique est de qualité franchement moyenne... Le jeu des acteurs est bon, comme toujours, mais, là encore, Tim Burton ne prend pas de risque puisqu'il collabore une nouvelle fois avec le fameux Johnny Depp et sa propre épouse, Helena Bonham Carter, deux valeurs sûres pour lui...Bref, une atmosphère gothique, ses acteurs fétiches, du chant, pas de doute, c'est du Tim Burton mais grossier, formaté, qui ne surprend plus...



Je suis ressortie de la salle avec un sentiment de frustration. Je ne savais pas vraiment comment le formuler mais il était là. Je n'avais pas eu ma dose d'émotion burtonienne. Cette poésie si particulière. Le film semblait si noir, si dépourvu d'humanité.

Puis les jours ont passé. Les images sont restées gravées. Ce soir je lisais une critique, je n'aime les lire qu'après. Elle retranscrit bien la puissance de ce film à mon sens.


----------



## viruce (6 Février 2008)

JUNO une critique ici
que je ne partage qu'a moitie.
Un "joli" film tres frais et que l'on a pas coutume de voir realise aux US, mais ne revolutionne pas grand chose surtout par rapport au sujet.
Seules la performance de l'actrice principale et la BO sont vraiment interessantes.
Bref trop gentil et trop encensse par rapport aux critiques.


----------



## bompi (7 Février 2008)

Vu ce soir sur Arte : "Il était un père" _(Chichi Ariki_ - 1942 - JPN). Un film méconnu de Yasujiro Ozu.
L'histoire toute simple d'un père qui pense devoir se sacrifier pour son fils. Et d'un fils qui accepte (nous sommes au Japon ...) mais qui souffre de leur éloignement.
Comme toujours, peu est dit, peu de mouvement, pas d'effet. Mais à la fin, on a la gorge serrée. La beauté de ce cinéma est de ne pas vouloir trancher ; ce qui est pas mal pour un film de ce temps où, je le suppose, les films de propagande devaient faire florès. C'est d'une finesse, d'une délicatesse qui m'étonnent à chaque fois : vraiment, ce cinéaste est un mystère pour moi.
Par ailleurs, on retrouve le magnifique Chishu Ryu [le père du "Goût du saké"].

Pour qui a un fils et s'interroge sur les liens qui se nouent ou se dénouent, ce film touche au coeur [faut dire que le mien est d'artichaud ...]


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Vu ce soir sur Arte : "Il était un père" _(Chichi Ariki_ - 1942 - JPN). Un film méconnu de Yasujiro Ozu.
> L'histoire toute simple d'un père qui pense devoir se sacrifier pour son fils. Et d'un fils qui accepte (nous sommes au Japon ...) mais qui souffre de leur éloignement.
> Comme toujours, peu est dit, peu de mouvement, pas d'effet. Mais à la fin, on a la gorge serrée. La beauté de ce cinéma est de ne pas vouloir trancher ; ce qui est pas mal pour un film de ce temps où, je le suppose, les films de propagande devaient faire florès. C'est d'une finesse, d'une délicatesse qui m'étonnent à chaque fois : vraiment, ce cinéaste est un mystère pour moi.
> Par ailleurs, on retrouve le magnifique Chishu Ryu [le père du "Goût du saké"].
> ...


 
un très beau film de ozu: le voyage à tokyo.
voir, aussi, gosses de tokyo, un de ses premiers film.

coffret ozu. vol. 1.


----------



## soso11018850 (7 Février 2008)

quelqu'un a vu cloverfield de matt reeves?
j'aurais aimé avoir des avis...




*
*


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

suite du post # 1091...







je suis aller revoir le *banissement* de andrei zviaguintsev (le retour). 
à la première projection, hier, je n'étais resté que 40 mn. étrangement absent, comme pris de nausée, j'étais sorti.
donc séquence de rattrappage mais accompagné d'une personne qui n'avait pas vue le *retour*, le premier film de andrei zviaguintsev.
quand un russe filme la nature ou à un rapport immédiat avec elle (au point d'en faire un personnage à part entière), on pense à _tarkovski_, à ces images hallucinées, organiques, violentes et profondément telluriques. chez andrei zviaguintsev, il y a juste des mouvements amples et souples d'appareils, une modification des lignes, une métamorphose de l'espace, un changement de point de vue...
juste une histoire, toute en rétention. une histoire de geste et de renoncement (une forme d'exil), de non-dit.
on se laisse quand même saisir par tout cela, malgré le manque de conviction et la langueur des plans.
j'ai vécu un étrange voyage, hors et dans le monde. dans et en dehors du film.
comme suspendu...

sensation étrange d'être juste _au bord_ d'un film.

interview de andrei zviaguintsev.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

*CLOVERFIELD*

A la base, le pitch est à peine digne d'un sous-godzilla, le genre d'histoire qui sortent directement en vidéo pour occuper les soirées pyjamas des futurs obèses anglo-saxons.

MAIS

* Le film suit une poignée de types lambda, sans héroisme ou intelligence particulière. Ils ne sauvent pas le monde. Ils ne touchent pas même une arme à feu, vous immaginez ?

* Le film est un faux film amateur - de bout en bout - un peu sur le principe du projet Blair Witch. Sauf que, contrairement à Blair Witch, ce mode filmique _apporte _au film - une tension, ce qui fait qu'un film vous attrape et vous garde cloué au fauteuil du début à la fin, une proximité avec les personnages qui fait que leur destin vous importe.

* Le scénariste a la gentillesse de nous épargner les explications à deux balles - le monstre est là, il est super fort, point barre. C'est le genre de point de départ tellement con que la plupart du temps, les histoires de complot gouvernemental, d'expérience qui foire ou autre qu'on nous brode dessus ne font souvent que plomber le film un peu plus.
Là, non.

* La bluette (ils sont jeunes, ils sont beaux, ils s'aiment) en filigrane n'est pas ridicule, elle est bien intégrée au reste, c'est un vrai ressort de l'histoire plutôt qu'une sorte de rajout obligatoire comme c'est souvent le cas dans le cinéma ricain.

* Les acteurs sont bons.

* Tout est efficace : pas de scène inutile, pas de longueur, pas de verbiage chiant...


BREF : un bon film - dans la catégorie "Je vais au ciné voir un spectacle qui me procure des émotions et me fait passer un bon moment"


----------



## alèm (7 Février 2008)

un ami projectionniste a à peu de choses près le même discours que toi par rapport au film et dieu sait que ce mec est exigeant "le genre ne révolutionne rien mais la manière est efficace, ça fonctionne bien"


----------



## benmoss (7 Février 2008)

c'est un classique mais j'y peut rien...j'aime ce film





:love::love:

et apres avoir vu ce film, j'adhere totalement a woody allen qui dit :
"Quand j'entend du Wagner...j'ai envie d'envahir la Pologne!"


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

viruce a dit:


> JUNO une critique ici
> que je ne partage qu'a moitie.
> Un "joli" film tres frais et que l'on a pas coutume de voir realise aux US, mais ne revolutionne pas grand chose surtout par rapport au sujet.
> Seules la performance de l'actrice principale et la BO sont vraiment interessantes.
> Bref trop gentil et trop encensse par rapport aux critiques.





> *Juno est sortie* toute armée (pulls informes, beauté soigneusement dissimulée, maîtrise éblouissante des langues adolescent adulte) *du crâne d'une scénariste débutante, Diablo Cody*


C'est comment cette inconnue a put écrire un scénario et en faire un film grâce à un réalisateur, et c'est ce qui a plut aux critiques cinématographiques américaines (enfin la californienne).

Interview.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> c'est un classique mais j'y peut rien...j'aime ce film
> 
> 
> 
> ...



j'aime bien la version *redux* avec l'épisode de la plantation française. 
très bien vu de la part d'un américain...

le film est une adaptation de _au coeur des ténèbres_ de joseph conrad.
un récit qui se passe au congo...


----------



## flotow (7 Février 2008)

je suis allé voir Juno cet aprem'! ce film est vraiment terrible!
j'ai trouvé ca bien fichu, agreable a regarder, et finalement, le 'probleme' est pris a l'envers, (je peux expliquer?)

j'avais regardé un telefilm 'mom at sixteen' avec Danielle Panabaker :love:, mais la, c'etait plus le probleme entre elle et ses parents, alors que la, c'est Juno (et son copain) et les parents adoptifs!
j'ai trouvé l'acteur qui joue le futur pere adoptif assez chouette, plutôt cool, et j'ai trouvé ca sympa!
finalement, le probleme, ce n'est pas la fille (et elle n'as vraiment a 100% le sujet de l'histoire) mais c'est bien les futurs parents adoptifs qui jouent un role majeur, et j'ai trouvé que le probleme pris comme ca, c'etait plus bien trouvé 

et surtout, le fait que son copain ne la lache pas (a moitié quand meme a un moment), c'est pas mal. certaines repliques sont aussi tres chouettes,

bref, j'ai vraiment adoré!

voila 
je pense que vais aller voir cloverfield aussi, j'en ai lu pas mal de bien!
sinon, dans Juno (bah oui :love j'aime bien la couleur, la musique, presque que a la guitar seche, enfin, vraiment emballé!


----------



## benmoss (7 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> j'aime bien la version *redux* avec l'épisode de la plantation française.
> très bien vu de la part d'un américain...



la version redux, qui, desormais, est la seule et unique version...



			
				LHO a dit:
			
		

> le film est une adaptation de _au coeur des ténèbres_ de joseph conrad.
> un récit qui se passe au congo...



ouai...en fait c'est une adaptation plutot large du livre..qui lui insiste sur le fait que la folie vient de l'éloignement de la "civilisation"...le livre n'aurait d'ailleurs su etre adapté a aucun autre conflit que celui du viet-nam

si tu veux il y a aussi un téléfilm avec malkovitch qui est plus proche du livre

dans la meme veine de critique d'un conflit il y a _dans la vallée d'elah _qui traite aussi de la folie latente des soldats quand ils sont dans un environnement différent...mais bon...lui je l'ai pas vu


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> la version redux, qui, desormais, est la seule et unique version...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

j'ai les deux versions.

comme le capitaine willard, marlow en remontant le fleuve (congo) retrouve une forme d'humanité des origines et cette quête initiatique débouche sur l'énigmatique et mystérieux kurtz qui hante le livre autant que le film.


----------



## benmoss (8 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> j'ai les deux versions.


a part le passage de la plantation (que le réalisateur n'a pas mis se disant que l'américain moyen ne comprendrait pas ), quels autres passages ont ete rajoutés?



			
				LHO a dit:
			
		

> comme le capitaine willard, marlow en remontant le fleuve (congo) retrouve une forme d'humanité des origines et cette quête initiatique débouche sur l'énigmatique et mystérieux kurtz qui hante le livre autant que le film.


conrad lui aussi a remonté le fleuve pour le compte des belges..d'ou sa capacité a expliquer cette quete...
le docu _congo river _utilise lui aussi la trame du livre mais dans les grande largesse...

enfin apocalypse now m'a fait découvrir et apprécier la musique classique...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> a part le passage de la plantation (que le réalisateur n'a pas mis se disant que l'américain moyen ne comprendrait pas ), quels autres passages ont ete rajoutés?


 
de mémoire:

autre scène de duvall (surf).
l'épisode français avec la présence trouble d'aurore clément.
une scène avec les playmates.
et scène où l'on voit brando lire en pleine lumière...


----------



## benmoss (8 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> de mémoire:
> 
> autre scène de duvall (surf).
> l'épisode français avec la présence trouble d'aurore clément.
> ...


 
merci


----------



## flotow (9 Février 2008)

c'est marqué sur la jaquette sur les n° de chapitres 
comme ca, tu peux choisir un playlist 'courte' ou tout 
tu as deux versions en une (les differentes scenes rajoutent 1h ~)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2008)

j'attend avec impatience la fin du mois:

après _magnolia_, _boogie nights_ et _punch drunk love_, le nouveau film de *paul thomas anderson* _there will be blood_ (sortie le 27) avec daniel day-lewis  (_my beautiful laundrette_ et _my left foot_) d'après le roman *oil!* d'upton sinclair. histoire d'un foreur devenu un magnat du pétrole. prospecteur misanthrope et cupide. 
un film métaphore sur le mal originel américain.

et _redacted_ de *brian de palma* (sortie le 20), sur la guerre en irak, d'après une histoire vraie (un viol perpétré par des gi à samarrah).
au départ, de palma pensait à un documentaire sur la guerre en irak constitué uniquement d'images d'archives tirées d'internet (reportages, vidéo-surveillance, journaux de soldats, séquences et photos trouvées...)
mais pour des problèmes de copyright *de palma* a dû fabriquer les images.

et là, c'est franchement dommage et je demande à voir. 

dommage car la proposition de départ d'un *de palma* en artiste conceptuel (dans la lignée d'un *duchamp *ou d'un *dan graham*) et qui travaille le _found-footage_, c'était le film de la décennie.
mais que *de palma* refilme son idée de départ, après ses remakes ampoulés de hitchcock, son plan séquence inutile mais virtuose façon _la soif du mal_ dans _snake eyes_ (longueur de la séquence: 25 mn), me fait redouter le pire...

mais qu'un cinéaste se penche sur l'histoire récente de l'amérique m'intéresse néanmoins.

en attente...


----------



## benmoss (10 Février 2008)

une petite comédie pour le samedi soir...j'ai craqué




meme apres l'avoir vu 5 fois..je rit toujours autant...


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Février 2008)

C'est quel film ?


----------



## benmoss (10 Février 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est quel film ?


allez...un petit indice...
_oeil-de-lynx_(joué par un le Grand Donald Sutherland!!)


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

hier soir: *magnolia *de paul thomas anderson.

le film qui m'a fait découvrir le talent de tom cruise. 
(explication: à la sortie de _eyes wide shut_ de kubrick, la présence du couple cruise / kidman me fait y aller à reculons, c'est kubrick, on n'avait rien vu de lui depuis _full metal jacket_... et c'est tiré d'une nouvelle de schnitzler... le film est décevant..., le couple pas à sa place ou trop peut être ?... le scandale fait autour du film parfaitement inutile et la version américaine floutée complétement ridicule... je découvre, plus tard, la kidman dans _dogville_ de lars van trier: magistrale. elle et le film... et je découvre tom cruise dans _magnolia_...).

donc un film choral, long et bavard (dans la lignée de_ shorts cuts_ de altman) et où il pleut des grenouilles...

en attente de _there will be blood_, son dernier film (sortie le 27).


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Février 2008)

benmoss a dit:


> allez...un petit indice...
> _oeil-de-lynx_(joué par un le Grand Donald Sutherland!!)





Je suis trop jeune pour connaître .


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Février 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je suis trop jeune pour connaître .



C'est marrant, c'est pas l'adjectif que j'aurais utilisé...  :sleep:

Bon sinon, j'ai vu ça :







Pas vraiment motivé, pas trop l'esprit à ça en ce moment et surtout pas du tout "film musical"... sans parler du "tapage" fait autour de ce film (Oscar, César, Malabar, Zanzibar...) bref, pour moi en général tout ça est assez rédhibitoire... j'ai donc commencé par regarder le film d'un oeil distrait...

Finalement (je vous la fait courte), très bon film, M. Cotillard y est exceptionnelle, La voix et les chansons de Piaf envoûtantes, un excellent moment de cinema en conclusion...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> C'est quel film ?



C'est pas M.A.S.H par hasard?
L'image est petite, mais je crois avoir reconnu la moustache d'un des taré


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> C'est pas M.A.S.H par hasard?
> L'image est petite, mais je crois avoir reconnu la moustache d'un des taré


 
il n'y a pas de hasard: c'est m.a.s.h...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je suis trop jeune pour connaître .


 

je croyais que ton _pseudo_ était né en 1887...
 .


----------



## StJohnPerse (10 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> il n'y a pas de hasard: c'est m.a.s.h...




Connaissait de nom mais je ne l'ai jamais vu !


----------



## Anonyme (10 Février 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Connaissait de nom mais je ne l'ai jamais vu !


 
je ne l'ai pas vu à sa sortie, mais beaucoup plus tard... et je me souviens des anecdotes, blagues et références au film par mon frère, qui lui l'a vu à sa sortie...


----------



## benmoss (10 Février 2008)

StJohnPerse a dit:


> Je suis trop jeune pour connaître .


on est jamais trop jeune pour connaitre les classiques...
j'suis pas tres vieux non plus
et ca fait deja un bail que je le connais(un papa docteur ca aide...)


----------



## jmos (11 Février 2008)

Alors, aucune critique sur John Rambo ?
Je suis allé voir ce film ce weekend avec pas mal d'appréhension car je me méfiais un peu, les derniers partis pris de Stallone ( sur l'Afghanistan et les Russes dans le 3ème opus de la série) étant un peu primaires ( pour rester nuancé !). Mais là, surprise plutôt agréable: le fim est plus subtil que ce que je pensais: les problèmes des ethnies opprimés de Birmanie, le rôle ambigu des humanitaires ( l'aide aux populations, mais avec une bible à la main ! ), et un parti pris assez réaliste avec une image un peu trash... Ames sensibles évidemment, s'abstenir car c'est comme si les vingt premières minutes du Soldat Ryan duraient une heure et demie...
Pas d'autres opinions ?


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

jmos a dit:


> Alors, aucune critique sur John Rambo ?
> Je suis allé voir ce film ce weekend avec pas mal d'appréhension car je me méfiais un peu, les derniers partis pris de Stallone ( sur l'Afghanistan et les Russes dans le 3ème opus de la série) étant un peu primaires ( pour rester nuancé !). Mais là, surprise plutôt agréable: le fim est plus subtil que ce que je pensais: les problèmes des ethnies opprimés de Birmanie, le rôle ambigu des humanitaires ( l'aide aux populations, mais avec une bible à la main ! ), et un parti pris assez réaliste avec une image un peu trash... Ames sensibles évidemment, s'abstenir car c'est comme si les vingt premières minutes du Soldat Ryan duraient une heure et demie...
> Pas d'autres opinions ?


 
non...

mais j'aime bien le _premier_... (en fait, c'est le seul que j'ai vu...).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2008)

jmos a dit:


> Alors, aucune critique sur John Rambo ?
> Je suis allé voir ce film ce weekend avec pas mal d'appréhension car je me méfiais un peu, les derniers partis pris de Stallone ( sur l'Afghanistan et les Russes dans le 3ème opus de la série) étant un peu primaires ( pour rester nuancé !). Mais là, surprise plutôt agréable: le fim est plus subtil que ce que je pensais: les problèmes des ethnies opprimés de Birmanie, le rôle ambigu des humanitaires ( l'aide aux populations, mais avec une bible à la main ! ), et un parti pris assez réaliste avec une image un peu trash... Ames sensibles évidemment, s'abstenir car c'est comme si les vingt premières minutes du Soldat Ryan duraient une heure et demie...
> Pas d'autres opinions ?


 
Alors,

Il y a les bons (birmans) et les méchants (birman aussi) - on s'empêtre bien un peu entre les bons au départ, mais recrutés de force qui sont donc devenus méchant... Bon, pas grave, ils ont un uniforme, on peut les tuer, ce sont des méchants. Ouf, j'ai cru un instant que le scénario allait faire dans le subtil.
Heureusement, on finit assez vite par savoir distinguer : les bons sont de l'ethnie Karen et portent des tenues folkloriques typiques, les méchants sont d'autres ethnies et portent un uniforme kaki.

Il y a de super gentils qui croient très fort et apportent la bonne parole aux gentils birmans (qui sont gentils, mais vivent quand même un peu comme des sauvages et ont bien besoin de Dieu pour structurer leurs pauvres existences...)
Les super gentils ne survivront pas tous (on n'est plus dans les années 60) mais pour chaque gentil tué périront au moins 10 méchant, promis juré.
Bon, ils sont un peu naïfs, les gentils, c'est vrai, mais justement, ils vont se confronter au monde et à sa réalité, faire leur _chemin de croix_ - ils en sortiront plus fort.
D'ailleurs, ils ont raison. Comment je le sais ? Les plus purs d'entre eux survivent et Rambo (le héros) après de vagues doutes, finira par adhérer à leur cause.
Je ne vois pas d'ambiguité là dedans - juste un "appel" à toujours faire accompagner la bible par le canon...

Il y a d'horribles mercenaires appâtés par l'argent mais qui virent bons samaritains dès que Rambo leur fait son regard bovin. L'un d'entre eux en chiera - c'était le plus grande gueule, le plus à priori égoiste - donc il en chie - la rédemption par la souffrance.

Il y a Rambo, bien sûr, guerrier sans âme à la violence inhumaine justfiée (?) par la violence d'autrui. Qui finira par rentrer chez lui, chez son papa, ça y est, il est en paix - rédemption encore, merci la gentille chérie du pasteur qui lui a fait la grande scène du 2 sous la pluie.
Rambo, c'est la version gore du sauveur - mais Dieu l'accompagne. Il peut courir dans la jungle sans sauter sur une mine et l'Eternel pourvoie toujours à ses besoins (jusqu'à lui mettre une bombe non éclatée de la seconde guerre mondiale à disposition. C'est sympa).

Et puis, il y a le chef des méchants - un sadique avec tous les codes du sadique made in Hollywood (basané, barbichette mal rasée, grosses lunettes et suant) - d'ailleurs il finit mal car les méchant sont toujours punis - et, horreur suprême soulignée à coup de musique angoissante et de léger ralentit : le bougre se tape de jeunes hommes. (Ben oui, un chef des méchants faut que ça soit super méchant, alors... Pédophile ! C'est bien, ça pédophile. Et puis, dans le sud-est asiatique, les gens trouveront ça crédible)

Et puis, il y a plein de morts.

Manichéen en diable, très violent, rase bîtume - et sans même l'excuse d'un vulgaire tâcherons de seconde zone derrière la caméra (sans être un chef d'oeuvre, le film est efficace et se tient bien, l'équilibre entre l'attente au début et la boucherie à la fin étant même assez bien foutu)

A vomir.


----------



## Bassman (12 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> *CLOVERFIELD*
> 
> A la base, le pitch est à peine digne d'un sous-godzilla, le genre d'histoire qui sortent directement en vidéo pour occuper les soirées pyjamas des futurs obèses anglo-saxons.
> 
> ...



On doit vraiment avoir les mêmes goûts et la même sensibilité cinématographique* mon bon ponk, parce que ton post a propos de cloverfield est mot pour mot ce que j'en aurais dit.

Très bon moment cinoch pour moi, j'ai presque envie de retourner le voir.

* Et encore il me semble que cela soit presque extensible aux goûts musicaux


----------



## Chang (13 Février 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Alors,
> 
> *John Rambo*
> 
> A vomir.



C'est tout a fait ce que j'ai ressentit ... D'ailleurs quand je l'ai vu je me suis demande si ce n'etait pas le premier Rambo*, tellement les memes cliches sur les asiatiques, les veterans du Vietnam et les phrases comme "War is your blood" m'ont saute au visage ...

Bref, beuuuark ...

*copies DVD en avant premiere dans ce coin du monde ...


----------



## Bassman (13 Février 2008)

Suis allé voir Asterix et les Jeux Olympiques.

Hum... par quoi commencer.
J'avais bien entendu les critiques franchement négatives, mais j'avais choisi volontairement de les ignorer.
J'avais bien vu les différentes bande annonce, qui mettait plutôt l'eau à la bouche.


Ben au final... Cet Asterix là, reste loin derrière celui de Chabat.
C'est rigolo, mais sans plus. Les acteurs (les vrais, ceux dont c'est le métier) sont dans leur registre, font sourire, mais ça suffit pas à tout tenir. L'histoire est bonne, mais... Bof quoi.

Au final, tous les passages drôles sont dans la bande annonce. Alors certes ça recolle d'avantage à la BD comme Goscinny le souhaitait, mais Asterix et Cléopatre est plus bande dessinée dans le délire que ce dernier Asterix.

Fade.

Les stars qui font leur apparition sont très mauvais acteurs, et puis surtout sont très mal employés.
Jérôme Le Banneur et Michael Schumi/Jean Todt sont les seuls bien mêlés à l'histoire, même si leur jeu n'est pas transcendant (mais s'ils sont bien entouré par les vrais acteurs, ça peut ne pas se voir - or c'est pas le cas).

Les autres, on ne les voit qu'à la fin, tous dans les mêmes 5 minutes, ce qui pose vraiment la question de l'intérêt de leur apparition dans le film.

La première réflexion que je me suis fait en sortant de la salle, c'est : "J'suis sûr qu'on se fendrait mieux la poire avec le making of". Ca résume assez bien le tout je crois.

Pour moi, ce film ne vaut finalement que d'être vu sur TF1 ou M6, un soir ou y'a rien d'autre de plus sympa, comme le tout premier Asterix.

Dommage, mais bon, Chabat avait frappé aussi très fort.


Ponk mon bon, garde tes sous pour d'autres films.

D'ailleurs, j'suis bien tenté par quelques uns à venir : 10,000 - Jumper - Bienvenue chez les ch'tits


----------



## soso11018850 (13 Février 2008)

suite au critique je suis allée voir *CLOVERFIELD *et j'ai qu'une chose à dire... j'ai trop envie d'y retourner!!! j'ai été impressionné par le réalisme que procure ce genre de faux film amateur.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2008)

revu fast film et copy shop de virgil widrich.
(les deux liens montrent les deux courts en entier).

entre found footage, cinéma d'animation et origami...





fast film





copy shop

dans *4 films de virgil widrich* produit par chalet films.

lien sur le site de widrich.


----------



## bompi (14 Février 2008)

Je ne connaissais pas et ça a l'air très bien. Merci pour les liens.

De mon côté, j'ai vu "Pars vite et reviens tard" de je ne sais plus qui (aucune importance) d'après Fred Vargas. Ce n'est pas _désagréable_ et cela se laisse même regarder. Mais je trouve que c'est quand même pas grand chose. Les acteurs ne sont ni mauvais ni bons : en fait on s'en fout ! C'est tout bonnement insipide.
Comme je n'y connais rien en grammaire cinématographique, je ne saurais l'expliquer. Mais certains cinéastes parviennent à installer une ambiance en trois plans. D'autres n'installent rien du tout en 1h45m.


----------



## iota (18 Février 2008)

Salut,

j'ai vu Cloverfield ce week-end (qu'on m'avait conseillé) et je suis plus que déçu.

Bon, j'ai eu du mal à finir le film (il m'a collé un sacré mal de tête et une sensation de nausée, pourtant je suis pas sensible...), je ne dois pas être le seul, je n'ai jamais vu autant de monde quitter la salle en plein milieu du film.

Sinon, c'est effectivement pas mal joué, mais je trouve que le scénario est quasiment inexistant (de par le principe même du film à savoir son côté "film amateur").
J'ai pourtant rien contre les films où faut mettre le cerveau sur position OFF, mais là c'est un peu extrême.

Enfin, le film est très long à démarrer (la première partie avant "le drame" ne m'a pas spécialement passionnée ).

@+
iota


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

hier soir, au centre pompidou, avant-première de there will be blood de paul thomas anderson (dont j'ai déjà parlé en preview...).

un ancien chercheur d'or se reconvertit dans le forage de pétrole... d'après le roman *oil !* de upton sinclair.

une séquence d'ouverture magistrale et quasi aphone...
une sorte de western noir perdu dans le désert californien entre leone et steinbeck....
le portrait d'une jeune amérique en transition (la fin du far-west jusqu'au début de la crise de 29)... 
un film pessimiste sur les fondements de l'amérique: le dénuement, l'argent, la cupidité, la violence, l'obscurantisme religieux...

l'interprétation incroyable de daniel-day lewis...

c'est un film éprouvant, long et sombre dont on sort comme anéanti.

demain_ il y aura du sang_ (sortie le 27).


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je ne connaissais pas et ça a l'air très bien. Merci pour les liens.
> 
> De mon côté, j'ai vu "Pars vite et reviens tard" de je ne sais plus qui (aucune importance) d'après Fred Vargas. Ce n'est pas _désagréable_ et cela se laisse même regarder. Mais je trouve que c'est quand même pas grand chose. Les acteurs ne sont ni mauvais ni bons : en fait on s'en fout ! C'est tout bonnement insipide.
> Comme je n'y connais rien en grammaire cinématographique, je ne saurais l'expliquer. Mais certains cinéastes parviennent à installer une ambiance en trois plans. D'autres n'installent rien du tout en 1h45m.


 
regis warnier (sans importance)...

je n'ai pas vu le film, mais j'ai lu le livre avec délectation comme tous les livres de fred vargas.
(difficile tout de même d'incarner à l'écran un personnage aussi atypique qu'adamsberg et l'humour, les ambiances de vargas...).

 je n'irai pas voir le film, je me l'étais dit une première fois (sauf traquenard style campagne pluvieuse et quelqu'un ramène çà) et merci pour me le redire une deuxième fois...


----------



## stephane6646 (19 Février 2008)

J'ai revu "Meurtre dans un jardin anglais" de peter grennaway (1981) avec la célèbre musique de michael nyman et je me suis bien régalé... C'est un film à tiroir où la forme compte autant que le fond... Une histoire esthétique  Un jardin à revisiter en dvd chez Mk2


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> J'ai revu "Meurtre dans un jardin anglais" de peter grennaway (1981) avec la célèbre musique de michael nyman et je me suis bien régalé... C'est un film à tiroir où la forme compte autant que le fond... Une histoire esthétique  Un jardin à revisiter en dvd chez Mk2


 
de greenaway, voir absolument:
*le ventre de l'architecte* et *drowning by numbers*.


----------



## fpoil (19 Février 2008)

Bon rien de neuf, ai vu récemment le dernier Cohen(s) qui sont enfin revenus vers du costaud, aussi délectable que Blood simple ou Fargo : et Javier Bardem est absolument fabuleux.

Attend avec impatience le dernier Paul-Thomas Anderson, Magolia et punch drunk love j'adore

Rambo : ouais, le 1er est vraiment très bien, vu des quantités de fois mais là je vais passer mon tour ou alors un dimanche soir au chaud au lit


----------



## bompi (19 Février 2008)

LHO a dit:


> un film pessimiste sur les fondements de l'amérique: le dénuement, l'argent, la cupidité, la violence, l'obscurantisme religieux...


Hmmm ... Rien n'a changé, donc 
C'est marrant, hier, j'ai regardé le début de "Mr. Smith goes to Washington" de Frank Capra. Il y a 25 ans, encore jeune et naïf, j'aimais Capra ... Là, je n'ai pas tenu plus d'une demi-heure : tout ce prêchi-prêcha plein de fausse naïveté en devient un chouïa écurant.


LHO a dit:


> regis warnier (sans importance)...
> 
> je n'ai pas vu le film, mais j'ai lu le livre avec délectation comme tous les livres de fred vargas.
> (difficile tout de même d'incarner à l'écran un personnage aussi atypique qu'adamsberg et l'humour, les ambiances de vargas...).
> ...


Je ne voulais pas être dur envers RW : c'est un ratage, voilà tout. Perso, je ne connais pas Fred Vargas (les romans policiers ne m'intéressent plus beaucoup).
J'ai vu la première partie du téléfilm de J.Dayan sur France 2, vendredi dernier : je partais avec une pelletée d'_a priori_ négatifs et finalement c'est de qualité. C'est inattendu : une bonne réalisation TV française !


stephane6646 a dit:


> J'ai revu "Meurtre dans un jardin anglais" de peter grennaway (1981) avec la célèbre musique de michael nyman et je me suis bien régalé... C'est un film à tiroir où la forme compte autant que le fond... Une histoire esthétique  Un jardin à revisiter en dvd chez Mk2


Quel beau film ! Un choc il y a 27 ans quand je l'ai vu !

Dans un autre genre (  ), j'ai montré à mes petits loups "Les vacances de M. Hulot" : toujours aussi savoureux et ils ont bien ri (toujours satisfaisant, ça).

Enfin, j'ai revu une fois et demie "The Host"(_Gwoemul_) de Joon-ho Bong : j'en ai déjà dit ici le plus grand bien et je persiste ! C'est vraiment un magnifique film, à tout point de vue.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Enfin, j'ai revu une fois et demie "The Host"(_Gwoemul_) de Joon-ho Bong : j'en ai déjà dit ici le plus grand bien et je persiste ! C'est vraiment un magnifique film, à tout point de vue.



Je ne peut qu'appuyer cet avis   
J'ai vu ce film au cinéma ( 2 fois pour dire vrai ) et tant au niveau de la réalisation que des acteurs, du scénario (ect...) j'ai été bluffé.

Du même réalisateur, c'est aussi pourquoi j'avais été voir The Host, je vous conseil fortement Memories of Murder où une bande de policiers plus déjantés les uns que les autres essaient de résoudre une sombre affaire


----------



## bompi (20 Février 2008)

J'appuie en retour !!  _Memories of murder_ est excellent en effet. On y retrouve Kang-ho Song (le Park Gang-Du de The Host), vraiment épatant.

Ça fait plaisir, ce cinéma : à la fois maîtrisé et un peu fou, classique mais un brin déjanté. Et réciproquement.
http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0814280/


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2008)

bompi a dit:


> J'appuie en retour !!  _Memories of murder_ est excellent en effet. On y retrouve Kang-ho Song (le Park Gang-Du de The Host), vraiment épatant.
> 
> Ça fait plaisir, ce cinéma : à la fois maîtrisé et un peu fou, classique mais un brin déjanté. Et réciproquement.


 

 je ne l'ai pas vu. mais à la façon dont des amis m'en parlaient, je pensais à _kairo_ de kiyoshi kurosawa (ce n'est pas le fils de...) peut-être plus lent, plus sombre que _memories_. 

je crois qu'il est sorti en dvd...
vous m'avez convaincu. 
merci.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Février 2008)

J'ai revu hier soir "singing in the rain".
Quel film. :love: :love: :love:


----------



## bompi (21 Février 2008)

Oui-da. Il n'est pas loin de la réussite absolue : des acteurs/danseurs remarquables, des musiques au poil, un scénario suffisamment bien ficelé, des chorégraphies épatantes etc.
De l'humour, de la fantaisie, du burlesque ... Des couleurs, des décors, des costumes extramidables ... Magnifique !

Mes enfants adorent ce film (ce qui fait que je l'ai vu/entendu une bonne quinzaine de fois en 5 ans ...). Leurs deux moments préférés : "Make'em laugh", "Good Morning", "Singing in the rain". Ce qui fait trois moments préférés !


----------



## stephane6646 (22 Février 2008)

Ce soir chez Tadéï , il y avait un double entretien de Besson et Annaud... Ah, JJ Annaud... J'avais 12 ans et c'était la première fois que j'allais au ciné sans les parents et j'avais vu "Le nom de la Rose"... Je ne m'en suis jamais remis. J'ai dû le voir par la suite une trentaine de fois (entre 1987 et aujourd'hui). Et même si je connais la fin, et même si j'ai lu le livre, et même si j'ai eu d'autres coups de coeur filmiques, je ne peux pas oublier cette sauvageonne qui aimait fréquenter la nuit venue les cuisines malodorantes d'une abbaye dont il vaut mieux taire le nom... ...


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2008)

C'est presque le seul bon film de J.J. Annaud. Pas trop clinquant, bien maîtrisé, bien joué. Un seul détail : notre ami Sean C. est presque trop beau pour être crédible en moine [on croit toujours qu'il va sortir son Walther PPK ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2008)

et quel casting (en second rôle)...

re-revu *raging bull* de scorsese.
l'histoire d'une déchéance avec un _de niro_ hors norme, un noir et blanc granuleux et l'inmanquable: "you f*** my wife"...


----------



## stephane6646 (22 Février 2008)

Pour la petite histoire, JJ Annaud avait contacté De niro pour le rôle de Baskerville. En lisant le scénario, De niro ne comprenait pas pourquoi, à la fin, il n'y avait pas un duel à l'épée entre son perso (baskerville) et l'inquisiteur ... Jj Annaud lui a expliqué que ce n'était pas le genre de scène qui correspondait au film et a décliné la proposition de De niro, et a finalement contacté Sean Connery...
Si ça vous intéresse, vous pouvez voir l'entretien de JJ Annaud dans le second dvd de la version collector du dvd du "nom de la rose"... Il y a même une perle rare, un reportage allemand où l'on voit des parties du tournage et en particulier la scène où le moine à face de lune (l'assistant bibliothécaire Béranger) se noie... 
Pour rebondir sur Raging bull, il est certain que De niro correspond mieux au rôle et fait preuve de tout son talent...
Tiens, ça me donne envie de revoir, ce week end, la première partie du Parrain 2, quand De niro joue Corléone jeune de Sicile à New-york....


----------



## Cath83 (25 Février 2008)

C'est ringard de dire que mon film préféré c'est Bagdad Cafe ? Moi j'aime bien les rencontres improbables, et les histoires qui se terminent bien...  :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Cath83 (25 Février 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Ce soir chez Tadéï , il y avait un double entretien de Besson et Annaud... Ah, JJ Annaud... J'avais 12 ans et c'était la première fois que j'allais au ciné sans les parents et j'avais vu "Le nom de la Rose"... Je ne m'en suis jamais remis. J'ai dû le voir par la suite une trentaine de fois (entre 1987 et aujourd'hui). Et même si je connais la fin, et même si j'ai lu le livre, et même si j'ai eu d'autres coups de coeur filmiques, je ne peux pas oublier cette sauvageonne qui aimait fréquenter la nuit venue les cuisines malodorantes d'une abbaye dont il vaut mieux taire le nom... ...



Ah ! le nom de la rose... chapeau bas !


----------



## sc3fab (28 Février 2008)

Salut,​ 
ce n'est peut être pas mon film préféré mais "Les Invasions Barbares" de Denys Arcand est dans mon top 10  

​


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2008)

Après tant de culture...

Bon, j'ai vu *"Bienvenue chez les ch'tis"* - c'est super mal joué ! Mais vraiment, comme un bêtisier de comédiens de sitcom, ratés et alcooliques, embauché entre deux pubs par des séries au rabais, et encore.

Pourtant, je me suis bien marré.
Vraiment aussi.
D'un bon gros rire simple du gag évident et sans prise de tête.

Alors ?
Ben allez-ysi vous aimez rire - sinon non.

Qu'est-ce qu'on dit pour un avis aussi pertinent ?
Hein biloute ?!?


----------



## marcelpahud (28 Février 2008)

GroDan a dit:


> Bon, ben on a loué ce film hier...ça faisait longtemps qu'un film ne m'avait pas tant filer d'espoir_le dernier c'était Fight Club_ V comme Vendetta, c'est une sorte de 1984 light, un pamphlet anti Bush & Tatcher, un hymne à la liberté, un retour sur l'histoire américaine et anglaise...bref, ça m'a filer une p..... de patate. Certains trouverons ça trés politique, mais je regrette de ne pas l'avoir vu sur grand écran. Même si on à l'impression de retrouver des morceaux de matrix dedans, j'ai retrouvé l'espoir ! Je sais, ça peut paraitre con, mais en ces temps, où l'on entend nos braves élus vomir du répression, sanction, punition à chaque phrase ...on se dit que peut-être un jour, le grand soir pourrait arriver (sic!), et comme de plus en plus d'entre nous on de moins en moins de choses à perdre......Wikipédia en parle bien, sans tous déflorer, aller ouar
> Allez je sens le banissement proche, je sors !



Je découvre le sujet à l'instant et je cite un message d'il y a déjà un bon moment... Mais j'ai aussi vu V for Vendetta il y a peu et c'est devenu instantanément mon film préféré... C'est pas tant le message qu'il fait passer (certes celui-ci est intéressant et touche chacun d'entre nous s'il est un tant soit peu sensible...), qui n'est pas vraiment révolutionnaire (... fin on se comprend) mais c'est surtout l'esthétique du film qui m'a subjugué... Simplement beau. De plus extrêmement bien joué par des acteurs que j'affectionne... Une merveille...


Mais bon, ça reste que mon avis hein


----------



## jmos (5 Mars 2008)

Bonsoir
Qui a vu There will be blood ? Il me semble qu'on a parlé sur ce post juste avant la sortie en salle.
Sentiments partagés: vision réaliste de la fondation de la richesse des Etats Unis au début du 20ème siècle à travers l'exemple d'un homme qui va, en partant de rien, se construire seul par son obstination et son idée fixe une fortune immense en forant et en exploitant le pétrole en Californie. J'ignorais que c'était l'adaptation d'un roman d'Upton Sinclair, écrivain américain du début du 20ème siècle et contemporain de Jack London, qui comme ce dernier se rattache à une veine naturaliste/socialiste ( proche de Zola chez nous, si tant est que ces comparaisons vaillent quelque chose...). La description du monde du pétrole naissant, les difficultés de toutes sortes à affronter s'entrechoquent avec des obsessions très américaines, mais plus discutable, comme la lutte du héros (? ) avec le pasteur autoproclamé chef d'une église-secte cherchant à régner sur les consciences des ouvriers exploités qui creusent le sol à la recherche de l'or noir...
Mais, malgré l'interprétation presque trop envahissante de Daniel Day Lewis, on reste un peu perplexe sur le basculement du héros du côté obscur, qui se révèle vers le milieu du film pour finir dans le meurtre: la richesse corrompt, mais on n'est pas si certain finalement que ce soit l'avidité qui fait sombrer le personnage de Daniel Day Lewis dans l'abjection...
Le film est complexe, plastiquement réussi, avec des scènes qui marquent les esprits, mais c'est aussi très long et très démonstratif ( je ne connaissais que La Jungle, comme roman de Upton Sinclair, qui décrivait le prolétariat des abattoirs de Chicago, mais il me semble que cet aspect un peu manichéen vient probablement du livre original...)
Bref, on reste partagé à la fin de la projection...


----------



## stephane6646 (8 Mars 2008)

Attention!! Biloute ne veut pas dire "mon gars" en ch'ti mais "petite ****"  Donc à manier avec délicatesse  et à ne pas dire à une demoiselle sauf en des circonstances relevant de l'intimité...
J'ai vu la nuit dernière sur Arte à 0h50 un film qui s'appelle "coming apart"( 1969 en noir et blanc) et qui traite d'un psy qui claque tout et qui s'enfonce dans une série d'aventures féminines qu'il filme par une caméra cachée. Ce qui m'a surpris, c'est la manière de filmer du réalisateur car il n'y avait que des plans séquence avec utilisation d'un miroir; ainsi en fonction de l'interlocuteur qui s'adressait au perso principal placé au premier plan on voyait cet interlocuteur dans le miroir ou bien le perso principal dans le miroir et l'interlocuteur au premier plan.... Il y avait cet effet décalage que j'ai trouvé très intéressant...


----------



## doudou83 (11 Mars 2008)

Hello boys & girls !
Comme Ponkhead je me suis bien marré avec les *CH'TIS*. je trouve l'association Boon et Kad  tip top ! 
J'ai vu également :
*Taken* :excellent
*Femmes de l'ombre *pas mal
*Astérix au jeux *: pas top...


----------



## yvos (11 Mars 2008)

jmos a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Qui a vu There will be blood ? Il me semble qu'on a parlé sur ce post juste avant la sortie en salle.
> Sentiments partagés: vision réaliste de la fondation de la richesse des Etats Unis au début du 20ème siècle à travers l'exemple d'un homme qui va, en partant de rien, se construire seul par son obstination et son idée fixe une fortune immense en forant et en exploitant le pétrole en Californie. J'ignorais que c'était l'adaptation d'un roman d'Upton Sinclair, écrivain américain du début du 20ème siècle et contemporain de Jack London, qui comme ce dernier se rattache à une veine naturaliste/socialiste ( proche de Zola chez nous, si tant est que ces comparaisons vaillent quelque chose...). La description du monde du pétrole naissant, les difficultés de toutes sortes à affronter s'entrechoquent avec des obsessions très américaines, mais plus discutable, comme la lutte du héros (? ) avec le pasteur autoproclamé chef d'une église-secte cherchant à régner sur les consciences des ouvriers exploités qui creusent le sol à la recherche de l'or noir...
> Mais, malgré l'interprétation presque trop envahissante de Daniel Day Lewis, on reste un peu perplexe sur le basculement du héros du côté obscur, qui se révèle vers le milieu du film pour finir dans le meurtre: la richesse corrompt, mais on n'est pas si certain finalement que ce soit l'avidité qui fait sombrer le personnage de Daniel Day Lewis dans l'abjection...
> ...



j'ai trouvé ce film assez incroyable, même si tout y est très appuyé par la mise en scène. Je n'y ai pas trouvé d'aspect manichéen (au sens où c'est le bien contre le mal  ): tout y est noir, tout le monde (hormis les deux enfants) a quelque chose à se reprocher. Le héros, selon moi, ne bascule à aucun moment dans la cupidité au cours du film: tout est déjà en place dès les 1eres seconde et il porte en lui les germes du mal. Ce n'est pas l'argent qui le corrompt. C'est sa haine viscérale des autres dans un environnement ambivalent (à la fois très individualiste et très communautaire).
La figure du pasteur est effrayante. Il me semble qu'à travers ce personnage et par le biais de certaines scènes, ce n'est pas une quête de réalisme pour le réalisateur, mais plutôt l'occasion de faire passer des messages biens contemporains (fondamentalisme religieux, alliance objective entre milieux d'affaire et religieux, destruction de l'environnement, etc...).
Je le recommande, même si ce n'est pas vraiment de tout repos.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mars 2008)

jmos a dit:


> Bonsoir
> Qui a vu There will be blood ? Il me semble qu'on a parlé sur ce post juste avant la sortie en salle.
> Sentiments partagés: vision réaliste de la fondation de la richesse des Etats Unis au début du 20ème siècle à travers l'exemple d'un homme qui va, en partant de rien, se construire seul par son obstination et son idée fixe une fortune immense en forant et en exploitant le pétrole en Californie. J'ignorais que c'était l'adaptation d'un roman d'Upton Sinclair, écrivain américain du début du 20ème siècle et contemporain de Jack London, qui comme ce dernier se rattache à une veine naturaliste/socialiste ( proche de Zola chez nous, si tant est que ces comparaisons vaillent quelque chose...). La description du monde du pétrole naissant, les difficultés de toutes sortes à affronter s'entrechoquent avec des obsessions très américaines, mais plus discutable, comme la lutte du héros (? ) avec le pasteur autoproclamé chef d'une église-secte cherchant à régner sur les consciences des ouvriers exploités qui creusent le sol à la recherche de l'or noir...
> Mais, malgré l'interprétation presque trop envahissante de Daniel Day Lewis, on reste un peu perplexe sur le basculement du héros du côté obscur, qui se révèle vers le milieu du film pour finir dans le meurtre: la richesse corrompt, mais on n'est pas si certain finalement que ce soit l'avidité qui fait sombrer le personnage de Daniel Day Lewis dans l'abjection...
> ...


 
c'est sa misanthropie et la paranoïa qui le font basculer dans la démence...

sinon, je l'ai déjà dit, _there will be blood_ est une oeuvre marquée au sang noire de cette amérique naissante (le film va de la fin du far-west jusqu'au début de la crise de 1929 avec une ouverture magistrale digne d'un kubrick....

je viens d'acheter _jungle_ d'upton sinclair...


----------



## jmos (13 Mars 2008)

La jungle, je l'ai lu quand j'étais étudiant en même temps que les romans de Jack London qui décrivait comme un journaliste en fait, la société du début du 20ème siècle avec l'émergence du capitalisme moderne et ses premiers méfaits ( voir un livre comme le Talon de Fer, par exemple que je trouve supérieur à La Jungle ). Mais, le temps a passé et je reste plus sensible aujourd'hui à un livre comme Martin Eden, l'autobiographie à peine déguisée de Jack London. L'indignation y sonne plus juste car on voit qu'elle vient de l'intériorisation des multiples expériences de la vie si tumultueuse de Jack London. En continuant dans cette veine, on rejoint la phrase de l'Espoir ( de Scali à Alvear: transformer en conscience une expérience aussi vaste que possible). Mais cela nous entrainerait trop loin du sujet. Si je dois cependant revenir au film, il faut se rappeler une autre adaptation au cinéma, par John Ford, d'un autre roman qui se place du côté des exploités cette fois-ci: Les raisins de la colère. Je l'ai revu récemment, et la comparaison ne serait hélas pas trop en faveur de There will be blood.. Economie de moyens, noir et blanc, sur un sujet difficile alors que Steinbeck passait pour communiste aux Etats Unis.


----------



## Lio70 (14 Mars 2008)

Vu récemment:

"Lust, Caution": très bon film à l'esthétique et la technique soignées, avec de bons et beaux acteurs.

"Les faussaires": excellent! Hormis l'intérêt de l'histoire et l'aspect moral des choix des protagonistes, le film expose brièvement des éléments fort secondaires qui témoignent en fait des sources socio-culturelles du nazisme et, ce faisant, (et c'est valable tant pour l'extrême-gauche que l'extrême-droite), ce qu'il advient lorsqu'on donne le pouvoir aux éléments les plus vils, les plus bêtes, les plus paumés, les plus frustrés de la société. Une approche intéressante, insuffisemment exploitée selon moi dans l'éducation des jeunes générations sur les causes de ces événements, et pourtant essentiels à une époque où la démagogie bat son plein et où l'on ne parle plus que de "droits", de "faire du social", de "noblesse du peuple" et j'en passe...​


----------



## stephane6646 (15 Mars 2008)

Allez j'ai cédé comme neuf millions de français... et oui j'ai vu "bienvenue chez les chtis"... Bilan: j'ai beaucoup ri et ça ne fait pas de mal. j'ai trouvé que les acteurs jouaient sans caricature. Un bémol pour Zoé Félix que j'ai trouvée un peu fade pour une fois


----------



## mocmoc (15 Mars 2008)

coup de geule pour jumper
Bon, ok, il y a des effets speciaux, les décors son beau mais ca se résume à "les gentil jumpers se retrouve face au méchant qui sorte de nul part, et bien sur on met une petite histoire d'amour la dedans"
scenario : 5/20
décors: 19/20
acteur: 15/20
musique: 17/20


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> coup de geule pour jumper
> Bon, ok, il y a des effets speciaux, les décors son beau mais ca se résume à "les gentil jumpers se retrouve face au méchant qui sorte de nul part, et bien sur on met une petite histoire d'amour la dedans"
> scenario : 5/20
> décors: 19/20
> ...



Cette tendance a toujours notée est vraiment partout maintenant  

Sinon, je suis aller voir le dernier film de Peter Grennaway:_ la ronde de nuit_. 
Un réalisateur que j'aime beaucoup s'attaque à l'un des chef-d'oeuvre absolue de la peinture occidentale, le tableau de Rembrandt du même nom que le titre du film. Je me suis dis, il faut y aller  .
J'y suis aller
Et j'avoue avoir été déçu, tristement déçu. Certes le film se regarde mais on atteint pas ce qu'on peut espérer d'un cinéaste tel que Grennaway. De plus, je connais tellement ce tableau sous le regarde historique que cela a dû jouer en sa défaveur.....


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Cette tendance a toujours notée est vraiment partout maintenant
> 
> Sinon, je suis aller voir le dernier film de Peter Grennaway:_ la ronde de nuit_.
> Un réalisateur que j'aime beaucoup s'attaque à l'un des chef-d'oeuvre absolue de la peinture occidentale, le tableau de Rembrandt du même nom que le titre du film. Je me suis dis, il faut y aller  .
> ...


 
la première fois que j'ai vu _La ronde de nuit_, j'ai cru que le capitaine Cocq allait littéralement sortir de la toile (elle était en cour de restauration, il y avait des bandes qui parsemaient la toile, essais de dévernissage qui suivant certains angles, notamment en contre-plongée, créaient des perturbations dans la lecture de la toile).






Rembrandt. _La ronde de nuit_. 1642.

edit: cela ne vaut pas alors le _Rembrandt_ de Charles Matton...


----------



## mocmoc (15 Mars 2008)

Sinon, je suis allé voir les chtis, bien sur comme tous le monde et je ne peu pas dire de mal sans etre fusillé
Donc s'étais bien, voir pas mal du tout


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

mocmoc a dit:


> Sinon, je suis allé voir les chtis, bien sur comme tous le monde et je ne peu pas dire de mal sans etre fusillé
> Donc s'étais bien, voir pas mal du tout


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


>



Je suis plus Goya 
Sinon pour te répondre LHO, le film de grennaway est différent dans l'approche par rapport à celui de Matton qui se veut une sorte de biopic...
Pour faire court, les 2 m'ont deéçus et d'une façon générale presque tous les films sur les peintres (à part quelques exceptions comme Ed Harris et Pollock )


----------



## bompi (17 Mars 2008)

Hier, profitant d'un bref instant d'inattention des enfants, je suis allé voir le dernier Gondry et je l'ai trouvé génial.
Déjà, c'est hilarant et cela fait longtemps que je ne m'étais autant marré : il y a un côté burlesque et loufoque réjouissant.
D'un autre côté, on retrouve l'inventivité visuelle de Gondry, qui semble intarissable.
Cerise sur le gâteau, le scénario tient la route et le final est assez fin.

À part ça ? J'adore Danny Glover, Mos Def est cool, Jack Black franchement fada et Mia Farrow toujours évaporée.

Pour finir, j'ajouterais que je suis un admirateur de Fats Waller depuis très longtemps, qu'entendre du jazz au cinéma est toujours agréable et que _Solitude_, sur les images du final, c'est magique.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

Je suis également allé voir le dernier film de Gondry au ciné de ma fac (Juste à 10 mètres de mes amphis, une vrai salle de cinéma projette de bons films... C'est dur la vie  )

Je suis tout à fait d'accord Bompi, je me suis marré comme un fou, mais je pense que pour vraiment rire, il faut avoir vu les films originaux que Gondry et ses acolytes parodient....
Gondry est vraiment génial dans ses films, toujours très créatifs

Et la musique avec Gondry (un peu comme Tarantino) est vraiment toujours au top


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

*TAKEN*

Scénario hyper convenu mais efficace.

Mise en scène dynamique et musclée, sans les exces d'accélérés qui font mal aux yeux comme, par exemple, dans le dernier Jason Bourne.

Morale de droite dure (la fin justifie les moyens, la violence d'autrui justifie celle du "héros" qui est un héros, non par ses actions, mais parce que le mal qu'il fait, il le fait au nom du "bien" et contre des "méchants" - et le héros ne se trompe pas. Il gagne à la fin - avec un panel représentatif des "méchants" de ce genre de film : des albanais un peu frustres et visiblement pas lavés depuis un certain temps, un franco/suisse aussi rafiné que perverti et des arabes du golfe très riches et très libidineux)

Ce que j'en pense ?
Je déteste le fond, j'aime beaucoup la forme - le cul entre deux chaises, j'ai passé un bon moment et je vous encourage fortement à ne pas y aller.


----------



## yvos (17 Mars 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> j'ai passé un bon moment et je vous encourage fortement à ne pas y aller.




:love:


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2008)

> j'ai trouvé ce film assez incroyable, même si tout y est très appuyé par la mise en scène. Je n'y ai pas trouvé d'aspect manichéen (au sens où c'est le bien contre le mal  ): tout y est noir, tout le monde (hormis les deux enfants) a quelque chose à se reprocher. Le héros, selon moi, ne bascule à aucun moment dans la cupidité au cours du film: tout est déjà en place dès les 1eres seconde et il porte en lui les germes du mal. Ce n'est pas l'argent qui le corrompt. C'est sa haine viscérale des autres dans un environnement ambivalent (à la fois très individualiste et très communautaire).
> La figure du pasteur est effrayante. Il me semble qu'à travers ce personnage et par le biais de certaines scènes, ce n'est pas une quête de réalisme pour le réalisateur, mais plutôt l'occasion de faire passer des messages biens contemporains (fondamentalisme religieux, alliance objective entre milieux d'affaire et religieux, destruction de l'environnement, etc...).
> Je le recommande, même si ce n'est pas vraiment de tout repos.



tout pareil. _There will be blood_ m'a littéralement scotché. Perso je trouve que le film mets peut-être 5 - 10 minutes à s'installer mais après on est complétement happé par le fil de l'histoire. 
Certains plans sont magnifiques (la nuit avec le puits en feu, l'arrivée sur le Pacifique avec ces collines aux formes typiquement californiennes).
j'étais inquiet d'une chose avant le film, c'est la quasi unanimité critique. parfois elle ne révèle que branchitude passagère et on sort d'un film en se disant que les critiques ont été surfaites. il n'en est rien pour ce film à mon humble avis.

Grandiose fresque, il va être dur pour _Paul Thomas Anderson_ de réitérer une telle oeuvre malgré ces 38 ans. Ca ne va pas être facile non plus de faire mieux en intensité dramatique sur les écrans en 2008.

ces 6 derniers mois le cinéma US nous a enchanté (oui non ce film là moyen):

_The Bourne Ultimatum
_Before the devil knows you're dead
_American Gangster
_We own the night
_No country for old men (non ce titre ne mérite pas une mauvaise traduction )


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> tout pareil. _There will be blood_ m'a littéralement scotché. Perso je trouve que le film mets peut-être 5 - 10 minutes à s'installer mais après on est complétement happé par le fil de l'histoire.
> Certains plans sont magnifiques (la nuit avec le puits en feu, l'arrivée sur le Pacifique avec ces collines aux formes typiquement californiennes).
> j'étais inquiet d'une chose avant le film, c'est la quasi unanimité critique. parfois elle ne révèle que branchitude passagère et on sort d'un film en se disant que les critiques ont été surfaites. il n'en est rien pour ce film à mon humble avis.
> 
> ...



_Magnolia_ de Paul Thomas Anderson, dans un registre très différent, film choral dans la lignée d'un Robert Altman (Short Cuts) était déjà une oeuvre aboutie. 
et la fin (toute Kubrickienne) de_ There Will Be Blood_ laisse entrevoir un devenir exigeant.

par contre, pour les autres, cela va être plus difficile...


----------



## fedo (17 Mars 2008)

> et la fin (toute Kubrickienne) de_ There Will Be Blood_ laisse entrevoir un devenir exigeant.



exactement, j'ai aussi fait le rapprochement. Il y a quelque chose Kubrick dans ce film.



> et la fin (toute Kubrickienne) de_ There Will Be Blood_ laisse entrevoir un devenir exigeant.



le film est aussi très très bien servi par l'interprétation de Daniel Day Lewis, qui va pouvoir retourner tailler du bois à Rome .


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> le film est aussi très très bien servi par l'interprétation de Daniel Day Lewis, qui va pouvoir retourner tailler du bois à Rome .



il est complétement dingue ce mec là, encore plus dingue que Nicholson dans _Vol au dessus d'un nid de coucou_ de Milos Forman... 

dans la scène près de l'océan (avec le frère jumeau), il y a un gros plan de Day Lewis (vu de profil) ou l'échange précédent et le silence qui s'ensuit se prolonge dans le bas de sa bouche qui semble, alors, trembler (mouvement de relâchement et de crispation), alors que son regard se perd dans l'immensité océanique. 
ensuite, et lentement, il se tourne vers son frère jumeau et, là, le regard est incroyable, mélange imperceptible de haine et de compassion... (il comprend que celui qui prétend être son frère est un imposteur...mais, là, présentement, on ne le sait pas. on le devine à peine... c'est beaucoup plus tard que tout fait sens)...
et le plan dure d'une façon démesurée comme la séquence d'ouverture. scène magistrale, quasiment aphone, qui puise son registre dans le cinéma expérimental et place d'emblée le film dans une durée et un registre atypique.





Daniel Plainview...





Daniel Day Lewis


----------



## fedo (18 Mars 2008)

> il est complétement dingue ce mec là, encore plus dingue que Nicholson dans _Vol au dessus d'un nid de coucou_ de Milos Forman...



pour boucler la boucle, je pensais au Nicholson de _Shining.
_Pour étayer le cas _Day Lewis_, il a vécu à Londres (il est anglais) pendant des mois avec _Isabelle Adjani_ .
Après il y a eu la tentation de Rome...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2008)

fedo a dit:


> pour boucler la boucle, je pensais au Nicholson de _Shining._
> Pour étayer le cas _Day Lewis_, il a vécu à Londres (il est anglais) pendant des mois avec _Isabelle Adjani_ .
> Après il y a eu la tentation de Rome...


----------



## bompi (18 Mars 2008)

Oui, bon, d'accord ... Kubrick, c'est pas si mal après tout. Et Nicholson est rigolo comme tout dans Shining ... [m'enfin mes préférés restent Dr. Folamour et 2001].

Juste pour revenir au Gondry, j'ai trouvé particulièrement judicieux l'utilisation de _Solitude_ dans le final ; même si c'est une version instrumentale, je mets les paroles, qui collent bien :


			
				Irving Mills and Eddie DeLange a dit:
			
		

> In my solitude you haunt me
> With reveries of days gone by
> In my solitude you taunt me
> With memories that never die
> ...


----------



## ludomkg (22 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Kubrick, c'est pas si mal après tout



Je suis un petit nouveau et j'ai vu en me balladant qu'il y a dans le coin des gens qui ont un gout assez sur question 7ème art............. chouette, en plus de parler de pommes on va aussi pouvoir parler de bobines!! 

A propos de Kubrick je me permettrai d'etre un peu plus enthousiaste que bompi..... Parceque même si on a la chance de voir s'exprimer sur nos écrans un paquet de réalisateurs actuels dont le talent n'est plus à démontrer (frères cohen, danny boyle, david fincher, terry gilliam, spike lee...... et la liste est encore longue), ben je trouve quand même que Kubrick on a pas fait mieux depuis. Son cinéma est tellement profond, sombre, dérangeant et décalé que pour moi ça reste une oeuvre complètement à part. Il sait nous trimballer de claques métaphysiques (2001) en chocs esthétiques (orange, barry lindon), provoquer une vraie chair de poule (shining), des érections à répétition (eyes wide shut), et même des éclats de rires (Dr folamour). Pour moi y'a vraiment du génie là-dessous, et y'a qu'à regarder le documentaire sur son oeuvre intitulé "stanley Kubrick, a life in pictures" (que je recommande vivement à tout le monde) pour s'en convaincre.

Par contre je dis AMEN aux remarques (de bompi toujours) sur be kind: une fois de plus gondry nous a pondu une pépite poétique, loufoque et franchement hilarante. Et je conseille à tous ceux qui ont vu le film (ou pas, d'ailleurs) d'aller visiter le site web (suédé!!) ou, pour respecter la logique, gondry nous offre une bande-annonce du film suédée elle aussi par ses propres soins et qui est je trouve à pisser de rire.... vous m'en direz des nouvelles

Ah oui au fait pour ceux qui ont pas vu le film, suédé = remake très très mal fait avec effets spéciaux en carton 

Site web de be kind rewind: http://www.bekindmovie.com/


----------



## bompi (22 Mars 2008)

En fait, j'aime bien Kubrick. Mais, avec le temps, je préfère d'autres cinéastes (ou d'autres films) moins _immédiatement_ campés dans une attitude de génie à l'oeuvre ...

Je n'ai pas été renversé par Full Metal Jacket, par exemple. Et je dois convenir que l'étroitesse de mon esprit m'a empêché de me déplacer pour Eyes Wide Shut : si le titre est séduisant, la présence de Tom Cruise a suffi à me décourager 

Quant à Shining ... C'est un film que je trouve un peu moyen : je ne parviens jamais à y rentrer complètement. Ce qui ne m'a pas empêché de le voir une dizaine de fois, hein ? 

Pour Gondry, je peux dire que je suis un fan de la première heure puisque j'ai été un fervent amateur de Oui-Oui (j'ai encore leurs deux albums, qui font les délices des plus jeunes oreilles de la maisonnée). Ses films sont toujours sur la corde raide (délicat équilibre entre technique et sentiments) mais il s'en sort, je trouve, de mieux en mieux. Et je suis émerveillé par sa capacité à créer de l'inattendu, à distordre la réalité la plus plate. Exemple tout bête : la distorsion de l'image du film lorsque ce fada de Jerry est magnétique. Idée simple mais ça marche, quoi.


----------



## ludomkg (22 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> pour Eyes Wide Shut : si le titre est séduisant, la présence de Tom Cruise a suffi à me décourager


là t'as pas tort.......... on peut pas dire que ce soit l'intéret majeur du film, loin de là. On est loin de la performance magistrale de mc dowell dans orange mecanique
Mais bon pour etre honnête, même si pour moi il restera toujours le gros baireau à nuque longue de top gun, je dois dire que je l'ai trouvé plutot valable dans ce rôle à contre-emploi. Mais c'est sans doutes du au fait que justement le role est assez complexe et pour une fois pas trop cliché par rapport à ceux qu'il a l'habitude de jouer.



bompi a dit:


> Pour Gondry, je peux dire que je suis un fan de la première heure puisque j'ai été un fervent amateur de Oui-Oui


C'est marrant que tu en parles, j'ai justement revu y'a pas longtemps le dvd de ses clips dans la série The work of director. Si tu l'as pas vu je te conseille de lui réserver une place de choix sur ta liste pour le papa noel (c'est ce que j'ai fait ) parceque c'est une vraie pépite: bjork, white stripes, chemical brothers, Iam etc...  ça vaut carrément le coup



bompi a dit:


> Exemple tout bête : la distorsion de l'image du film lorsque ce fada de Jerry est magnétique. Idée simple mais ça marche, quoi.


OUIIIIIIIIIIII!!! C'est ça qui est génial avec ce mec c'est que tous ses films sont truffés de petites astuces de mise en scène et de montage dans ce genre. Et du coup ben ça contribue à créer le "style" gondry. Rien que pour ça ça vaut le coup de voir ses films.
J'ai adoré la scène du casse à la centrale électrique, au moment ou les compères passent au plan camouflage!    C'est vraiment un gag à la con pour gosses de 5 ans mais j'etais vraiment écroulé de rire!!!


----------



## bompi (23 Mars 2008)

ludomkg a dit:


> là t'as pas tort.......... on peut pas dire que ce soit l'intéret majeur du film, loin de là. On est loin de la performance magistrale de mc dowell dans orange mecanique


J'avais oublié OM dans la filmo : je n'ai vu ce film qu'il y a 5 ou 6 ans et je l'ai trouvé très bien. Contrairement à certains commentateurs, je ne l'ai pas trouvé vieilli, au sens de désuet. Mais une patine intéressante.


			
				ludomkg a dit:
			
		

> Mais bon pour etre honnête, même si pour moi il restera toujours le gros baireau à nuque longue de top gun, je dois dire que je l'ai trouvé plutot valable dans ce rôle à contre-emploi. Mais c'est sans doutes du au fait que justement le role est assez complexe et pour une fois pas trop cliché par rapport à ceux qu'il a l'habitude de jouer.





			
				ludomkg a dit:
			
		

> C'est marrant que tu en parles, j'ai justement revu y'a pas longtemps le dvd de ses clips dans la série The work of director. Si tu l'as pas vu je te conseille de lui réserver une place de choix sur ta liste pour le papa noel (c'est ce que j'ai fait ) parceque c'est une vraie pépite: bjork, white stripes, chemical brothers, Iam etc...  ça vaut carrément le coup


Je l'ai effectivement en bonne place, avec ceux de Spike Jonze et de Chris Cunningham 


			
				ludomkg a dit:
			
		

> OUIIIIIIIIIIII!!! C'est ça qui est génial avec ce mec c'est que tous ses films sont truffés de petites astuces de mise en scène et de montage dans ce genre. Et du coup ben ça contribue à créer le "style" gondry. Rien que pour ça ça vaut le coup de voir ses films.
> J'ai adoré la scène du casse à la centrale électrique, au moment ou les compères passent au plan camouflage!    C'est vraiment un gag à la con pour gosses de 5 ans mais j'etais vraiment écroulé de rire!!!


Idem. Et toute la salle avec, d'ailleurs.


----------



## ludomkg (24 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Je l'ai effectivement en bonne place, avec ceux de Spike Jonze et de Chris Cunningham


Haaaaaaaaaaa!!! Ca c'est de la dévédéthèque!! J'ai les deux petits freres moi aussi et c'est clair qu'ils ont pas mal tourné dans ma platine............. spécialement celui de spike jonze que recelle quelques jolies productions: pharcyde, weezer, fatboy slim, beastie boys...
J'ai bien apprécié cunningham aussi mais faut dire que son univers est tout de même assez... glauque


----------



## G2LOQ (28 Mars 2008)

Pour le plaisir, le trailer (screener) de X-Files 2. 





(Bah ouais, j'ai vraiment bien aimé cette série.  )


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2008)

Révisons nos (presque) classiques : en ce moment sur Ciné-Culte passe *Le Feu Follet* de Louis Malle avec le renversant Maurice Ronet. Solitude et néant sur musique de Satie ...

Je ne crois pas avoir vu souvent Ronet : les deux seuls souvenirs précis que j'en ai sont ce film et *Plein Soleil*. Il y est d'une beauté saisissante.


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2008)

Tiens, au passage, je réalise que l'une des actrices est Ursula Kubler. Tout ce que je connaissais de cette dame est qu'elle était marié à mon pataphysicien préféré, Boris Vian.


----------



## Alex543 (29 Mars 2008)

Dans un style plus léger, j'ai apprécié le film "les bouchers verts". Film sans prétention mais avec un humour assez cocasse.


----------



## bompi (29 Mars 2008)

"Plus léger", je veux bien te croire : j'en suis ressorti tout déprimé ... Pourtant je l'ai déjà vu plusieurs fois mais il émane de ce film un sentiment de fin et de vanité assez désespérant.

Juste par association d'idée : en parlant de vanité, j'aime quand Pierre Fresnay, déguisé en pasteur dans *L'assassin habite au 21* dit "_vanitas vanitatis_ _etc._" avec le ton goguenard de M. Wens.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

_The Kingdom_ ou _Le Royaume_ (L'Hôpital et ses fantômes) de Lars Van Trier.
série TV parue au Danemark en 1994 (saison_01) et 1997 (saison_02).

LVT revisite le film d'épouvante (le Royaume étant une métaphore du royaume du Danemark) avec des acteurs et comédiens danois et suédois issus du cinéma indépendant ou du théâtre contemporain...

les portes du Royaume se sont ouvertes sur un monde mystérieux et surnaturel, et personne ne s'en est aperçu...

saison_01: le week-end dernier
saison_02: ce week-end...

cette série produite par la télévision danoise entoure la réalisation de _Breaking the Waves_ (1996) où l'aspect clinique (l'opération de Jan) domine le film.






******
sinon, vu _L'Orphelinat_ de J A Bayona: un pur film de genre sophistiqué et redondant. avec Géraldine Chaplin qui fait une apparition remarquée et étonnante puisqu'elle convoque les esprits du lieu. le film flirte, à ce moment là, du côté de _La Maison du Diable_ de Robert Wise et avec le cinéma expérimental d'un Dan Graham...





L'orphelinat

******
et _Julia_ d'Erick Zonca. un remake lent et désertique de _Gloria_ de Cassavetes. le film prend son élan dans sa deuxième partie à travers ce "passage du mirroir" entre les Etats-Unis et le Mexique. la nervosité et l'ambiance rappelle, alors, _Amours Chiennes_ d'Innaritu.





Julia


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

Je reviens du dernier film de Wes Anderson: À bord du Darjeeling Limited
Mon avis est partagé. On retrouve l'humour et quelques perles qui ont fait de Wes Anderson, un réalisateur à part notamment avec son film hilarant avec Murray 
Cependant, il n'atteint pas le niveau de ses précédents films, malgré que l'idée soit vraiment sympa. Quant aux acteurs, je trouve que le trio marche plutôt pas mal, avc un petit plus pour Owen Wilson qui m'as fait beaucoup rire...

Sinon, pour rebondir sur la série de Lars Van Trier, j'ai revu hier, les Idiots. Pur Film Dogma 95, assez dérangeant à l'histoire déroutante.

Ps: Encore merci LHO pour l'idée d'Orphelinat. Je connais pas et tu m'as donné envie (Forcement si tu parles de Dan Graham et Robert Wise dans la même phrase, je ne peux qu'approuver!!)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Révisons nos (presque) classiques : en ce moment sur Ciné-Culte passe *Le Feu Follet* de Louis Malle avec le renversant Maurice Ronet. Solitude et néant sur musique de Satie ...
> 
> Je ne crois pas avoir vu souvent Ronet : les deux seuls souvenirs précis que j'en ai sont ce film et *Plein Soleil*. Il y est d'une beauté saisissante.


 
Le _Feu Follet_, un très beau texte de Pierre Drieu La Rochelle...

****
et cette lumière incroyable du film de René Clément qui me fait penser au début de _L'Etranger _de Camus... 
une lumière solaire et verticale qui écrase les ombres.
la fin sidérante rappelle que Patricia Highsmith avait le sens de la chute, notamment dans ses nouvelles.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Je reviens du dernier film de Wes Anderson: À bord du Darjeeling Limited
> Mon avis est partagé. On retrouve l'humour et quelques perles qui ont fait de Wes Anderson, un réalisateur à part notamment avec son film hilarant avec Murray
> Cependant, il n'atteint pas le niveau de ses précédents films, malgré que l'idée soit vraiment sympa. Quant aux acteurs, je trouve que le trio marche plutôt pas mal, avc un petit plus pour Owen Wilson qui m'as fait beaucoup rire...
> 
> ...


 
tu peux voir *tous* les films de LVT... 
j'attends _Washington _qui va clore sa trilogie américaine après _Dogville_ et _Manderlay_...

*****

pour le film de Bayona, il y a peut être une petite méprise, car le film reste un film de genre caractérisé (le film d'horreur) et (je l'ai dit) redondant. les effets (le hors-champ vide, la caméra qui avance, les portes qui grincent et claquent, la musique hyper ampoulée qui surligne tout au marker noir) et son esthétique glacée contribuent à rendre le film attrayant mais pas nécessaire...

après, y voir Dan Graham... c'est une autre histoire...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

LHO a dit:


> tu peux voir *tous* les films de LVT...
> j'attends _Washington _qui va clore sa trilogie américaine après _Dogville_ et _Manderlay_...



Tu n'es pas le seul à l'attendre  :love: 
En parlant de trilogie, bien qu'elle ne soit pas clairement définit comme telle (le réalisateur est toujours en peu ambiguë), j'ai revu en 2 jours pour une sensation de continuité dans le temps: Gerry, Elephant et Last Day du même Gus Van Sant 
Je dois dire, que je suis toujours impressionné par ces films. Je m'interroge à chaque fois, ce qui est pour moi un bon signe sur la valeur d'un film 

Pour Dan Graham, je te dirais quoi après avoir vu le film


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Tu n'es pas le seul à l'attendre  :love:
> En parlant de trilogie, bien qu'elle ne soit pas clairement définit comme telle (le réalisateur est toujours en peu ambiguë), j'ai revu en 2 jours pour une sensation de continuité dans le temps: Gerry, Elephant et Last Day du même Gus Van Sant
> Je dois dire, que je suis toujours impressionné par ces films. Je m'interroge à chaque fois, ce qui est pour moi un bon signe sur la valeur d'un film
> 
> Pour Dan Graham, je te dirais quoi après avoir vu le film


 
pour LVT, il y a _l'antichrist _qui est en cours de réalisation ou à l'état de projet...
*****
j'aime bien cette scène dans _Last Days _de GVS: 
travelling back d'une lenteur insupportable sur la maison, avec la grande baie vitrée qui fonctionne alors comme un tableau (inversant les données spatiales du dedans et du dehors) et la musique comme assourdie qui monte et montre cet instant d'une répétition...
et la caméra s'éloigne et la musique reste en suspend...
*****
_Gerry_, je l'ai vu trois fois et jamais en entier...
*****
dans le registre hypnotique, il y a _L'institut Benjamenta_ des frères Quay où tous bougent, les plans et ce qui se trouvent dans les plans: êtres et décors...
cela crée une instabilité constante du regard, une expérience des limites qui t'épuise: des instantanés, des images fugaces, lentes et surchargées (noir et blanc étourdissant) toujours à la limite du flou et sans cesse en mouvement...
*****
_Gerry_ me fait pensée à _Twentynine Palms_ de Bruno Dumont, un autre film désertique...
lent, exploratoire, agaçant et irritant (les personnages, l'histoire....).
*****
j'oubliais _Elephant_: virtuose et sublime...


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2008)

Je suis allé voir hier soir *The Darjeeling Limited*. Non seulement on retrouve le ton assez spécial de Wes Anderson mais je trouve qu'il gagne en épaisseur tout en restant léger comme une plume (_a peacock feather_ pourrait-on dire).
Le film fourmille de détails, de couleurs, de délicatesse et d'humour décalé ; les acteurs sont comme souvent excellents : le trio des Whitmans est aussi improbable que réussi ; on retrouve avec plaisir, même fugitivement, Bill Murray et Anjelica Huston. Et comme Wes Anderson a des idées à la pelle, c'est vraiment exhilarant


----------



## fedo (25 Avril 2008)

perso je recommanderais volontier de rattraper _La Zona_, un très bon film mexicain (beaucoup de talents de réalisateur au Mexique).
Ame sensible s'abstenir pour ce drame (convient mieux que polar ou thriller AMHA) qui dépeint une certaine réalité mexicaine.

c'est le 1er film que j'ai vu depuis _There will be blood_. Inutile de dire que si ce long métrage n'avait pas été à la hauteur, le contraste eut été saisissant.


----------



## joanes (25 Avril 2008)

Vu hier soir _Funny Games U._S de Michael Haneke. Je n'avais pas vu le premier (1997), celui-ci en est le remake plan par plan. Autant il m'aurait été facile il y a quelques années de voir ce film avec ce qu'il faut de cynisme et de distance, autant je me le suis pris hier dans la gueule. À tel point que j'ai bien failli sortir au milieu du film et que j'ai fini la séance avec une rage impuissante et un malaise que je n'aurais jamais pensé ressentir au cinéma.

Voilà un film au cordeau, avec des plans si serré qu'il prend les tripes et arrache le coeur. La violence n'y est pas ici dégueulée en plan d'hémoglobine mais elle donne une envie de vomir tant la gratuité et le vide qu'elle représente retourne les tripes. On se sent, comme le père de cette famille prise en otage par deux résidu ariens bouffi, impuissant et enragé. Ici pas de prétexte à la violence, pas d'arrière fond psychologisant, pas de rédemption, rien. Un jeu, et encore, un jeu qui n'a aucun attrait, un jeu gratuit, sans but, sans raison, sans jouissance pour les bourreaux, sans issue pour les victimes, sans rébellions, sans même une tentative de sauver l'un ou l'autre camp. Bref, un film sûrement à aller voir, même si je m'en serait passé.






​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2008)

joanes a dit:


> Vu hier soir _Funny Games U._S de Michael Haneke. Je n'avais pas vu le premier (1997), celui-ci en est le remake plan par plan. Autant il m'aurait été facile il y a quelques années de voir ce film avec ce qu'il faut de cynisme et de distance, autant je me le suis pris hier dans la gueule. À tel point que j'ai bien failli sortir au milieu du film et que j'ai fini la séance avec une rage impuissante et un malaise que je n'aurais jamais pensé ressentir au cinéma.
> 
> Voilà un film au cordeau, avec des plans si serré qu'il prend les tripes et arrache le coeur. La violence n'y est pas ici dégueulée en plan d'hémoglobine mais elle donne une envie de vomir tant la gratuité et le vide qu'elle représente retourne les tripes. On se sent, comme le père de cette famille prise en otage par deux résidu ariens bouffi, impuissant et enragé. Ici pas de prétexte à la violence, pas d'arrière fond psychologisant, pas de rédemption, rien. Un jeu, et encore, un jeu qui n'a aucun attrait, un jeu gratuit, sans but, sans raison, sans jouissance pour les bourreaux, sans issue pour les victimes, sans rébellions, sans même une tentative de sauver l'un ou l'autre camp. Bref, un film sûrement à aller voir, même si je m'en serait passé.



j'ai vu la version originale de 1997.
je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'un auto-remake 10 ans après.
sinon, un film essentiel.





Haneke. _Funny Games_. 1997

"Le film    n'est pas seulement contre la manière dont la violence est montrée de façon    complètement déréalisée, mais contre cette déréalisation elle-même, qui touche    tous les aspects de la société. Ma cible est la déréalisation des rapports réels,    et de ce fait la déréalisation des sentiments. Les médias modernes ont modifié    l'antique spectacle de la mort, ils lui ont volé l'aura de l'unique, du caractère    singulier qu'y conservait cet événement."
Michael Haneke.


----------



## joanes (25 Avril 2008)

l'intérêt de cet auto-remake serait, semble-t-il, de permettre une diffusion aux USA.


----------



## spud34 (27 Avril 2008)

joanes a dit:


> Vu hier soir _Funny Games U._S de Michael Haneke. Je n'avais pas vu le premier (1997), celui-ci en est le remake plan par plan. Autant il m'aurait été facile il y a quelques années de voir ce film avec ce qu'il faut de cynisme et de distance, autant je me le suis pris hier dans la gueule. À tel point que j'ai bien failli sortir au milieu du film et que j'ai fini la séance avec une rage impuissante et un malaise que je n'aurais jamais pensé ressentir au cinéma.
> 
> Voilà un film au cordeau, avec des plans si serré qu'il prend les tripes et arrache le coeur. La violence n'y est pas ici dégueulée en plan d'hémoglobine mais elle donne une envie de vomir tant la gratuité et le vide qu'elle représente retourne les tripes. On se sent, comme le père de cette famille prise en otage par deux résidu ariens bouffi, impuissant et enragé. Ici pas de prétexte à la violence, pas d'arrière fond psychologisant, pas de rédemption, rien. Un jeu, et encore, un jeu qui n'a aucun attrait, un jeu gratuit, sans but, sans raison, sans jouissance pour les bourreaux, sans issue pour les victimes, sans rébellions, sans même une tentative de sauver l'un ou l'autre camp. Bref, un film sûrement à aller voir, même si je m'en serait passé.
> 
> ...



J'ai moi aussi vu la 1ère version qui m'a totalement vacciné. Je partage ton sentiment sauf que, pour ma part, je ne le conseillerai même pas...


----------



## stephane6646 (27 Avril 2008)

joanes a dit:


> Vu hier soir _Funny Games U._S de Michael Haneke. Je n'avais pas vu le premier (1997), celui-ci en est le remake plan par plan. Autant il m'aurait été facile il y a quelques années de voir ce film avec ce qu'il faut de cynisme et de distance, autant je me le suis pris hier dans la gueule. À tel point que j'ai bien failli sortir au milieu du film et que j'ai fini la séance avec une rage impuissante et un malaise que je n'aurais jamais pensé ressentir au cinéma.
> 
> Voilà un film au cordeau, avec des plans si serré qu'il prend les tripes et arrache le coeur. La violence n'y est pas ici dégueulée en plan d'hémoglobine mais elle donne une envie de vomir tant la gratuité et le vide qu'elle représente retourne les tripes. On se sent, comme le père de cette famille prise en otage par deux résidu ariens bouffi, impuissant et enragé. Ici pas de prétexte à la violence, pas d'arrière fond psychologisant, pas de rédemption, rien. Un jeu, et encore, un jeu qui n'a aucun attrait, un jeu gratuit, sans but, sans raison, sans jouissance pour les bourreaux, sans issue pour les victimes, sans rébellions, sans même une tentative de sauver l'un ou l'autre camp. Bref, un film sûrement à aller voir, même si je m'en serait passé.
> 
> ...



La volonté de Haneke en tournant ce remake est la même qu'avec le précédent: se poser la question de savoir pourquoi tu regardes ce film jusqu'au bout? Pourquoi regardes tu cette violence?
N'oublie pas aussi, qu'il joue avec toi et qu'en fait celui qui regarde n'est pas forcément celui que l'on croit


----------



## stephane6646 (27 Avril 2008)

spud34 a dit:


> J'ai moi aussi vu la 1ère version qui m'a totalement vacciné. Je partage ton sentiment sauf que, pour ma part, je ne le conseillerai même pas...



Salut Audrey ... 
Au contraire, il faut le conseiller à condition de savoir pourquoi on y va  Et personnellement, je considère que c'est du ciné "intelligent" dans le sens où il me porte à m'interroger sur moi-même en allant chercher en moi ce que je n'ai pas forcément envie de regarder...

Zut, j'ai oublié de dire que j'avais vu "Rec", un petit bijou du ciné d'horreur espagnol... à regarder dans le noir de préférence


----------



## mocmoc (27 Avril 2008)

Bonjour
J'ai vu "asterix au J.O" . ( :mouais: :mouais:  )
Au début je croyais que c'était une blague.
Helas le film n'a pas de scenario, n'est ( pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout !... ) pas drôle, Il y  du gratin ( choumareur, zidane etc... ) mais qui ne sert a rien.
Bref une vrai daube :sleep:  :mouais:

MAJ : stephane66460, raconte nous pour "rec" ! :love:


----------



## fedo (27 Avril 2008)

stephane6646 a dit:


> Zut, j'ai oublié de dire que j'avais vu "Rec", un petit bijou du ciné d'horreur espagnol... à regarder dans le noir de préférence



j'ai lu que c'était encore mieux que Cloverfield dans le genre film "Youtube". Cloverfield était particlièrement scotchant, prenant, bien foutu.

si "Rec" est du même niveau ça promet.


----------



## stephane6646 (27 Avril 2008)

Ah "Rec"... c'est l'histoire d'une journaliste d'une vingtaine d'années et de son cameraman et ils font un reportage pour une émission de télé qui passe la nuit; cette nuit là ils vont dans une caserne de pompiers de Barcelone et ils ont décidé de filmer les pompiers dans leur quotidien, en espérant qu'il se passe quelque chose... Dans la soirée, c'est l'alarme: des cris viennent d'un appartement dans un immeuble ancien de Barcelone. La journaliste et son cameraman suivent à la trace deux pompiers et arrivent à l'immeuble. Là, dans le hall de l'immeube, il y a les habitants : un couple âgé, une maman et sa petite fille malade, un couple asiatique et leur petit garçon, le responsable du syndic, et deux agents de police. Les pompiers et les policiers suivis des deux reporters vont à l'appartement où les cris ont été entendus et découvrent une vieille femme couverte de sang et affolée... Le policier principal essaie de la rassurer mais, tout d'un coup, elle se jette sur lui et le mord violemment. Pris de panique, les protagonistes les séparent et redescendent dans le hall pour les secours. Cependant, à l'extérieur, des forces de l'ordre leur les empêchent de sortir en condamnant portes et fenêtres. Tout le monde est coincé dans l'immeuble et la nuit ne fait que commencer...
J'ai bien aimé le procédé du film dans le film, comme avec Blair witch et cloverfield. L'ambiance est oppressante et angoissante menée sur un rythme qui va en crescendo pour finir dans l'horreur totale...
Voilà... 



fedo a dit:


> j'ai lu que c'était encore mieux que Cloverfield dans le genre film "Youtube". Cloverfield était particlièrement scotchant, prenant, bien foutu.
> 
> si "Rec" est du même niveau ça promet.




je ne veux pas m'avancer mais je pense qu'il va détrôner blair witch ou cloverfield... Il joue sur la peur primale dans un espace plus concentré, alors que blair witch et cloverfield avaient des espaces plus étendus...

et bien sur le procédé de la caméra subjective (on est à la place de celui qui filme ce qui se passe et donc au coeur de l'action) rend la situation plus prenante et terrifiante... Cloverfield était pas mal mais long au niveau de l'action, plus entendu dans la narration (sauf pour le passage dans le métro qui était vraiment terrifiant)...
Et bien je dirai que "Rec" c'est la meme terreur que le passage dans le métro de "Cloverfield" mais là ça dure 1h20...


----------



## hegemonikon (3 Mai 2008)

_Rec_ sort à peine en France que le remake US est déjà prêt

Comme pour _Funny Game_: c'est du plan pour plan je ne vois pas trop l'intérêt si ce n'est de ne pas dépayser le brave américain moyen en l'acculturant


----------



## stephane6646 (3 Mai 2008)

Absolument!! j'ai eu l'occasion de voir "Rec" en espagnol et c'est encore bien meilleure qu'en Français... Adapter le film pour une version US plan par plan est franchement ridicule sauf dans un but commercial (à savoir une distribution grande échelle sur le territoire US)... Je suis persuadé que lorsqu'il sortira, la majorité diront c'est un sous "resident evil" sans Mila Jojovich  Personnellement, je pense que "Rec" est dans la lignée des grands films de Zombies...


----------



## melhao (12 Mai 2008)

J'ai eu l'occasion moi aussi de voir Rec. Il est crispant, la technique de la caméra subjective est vraiment très bien adaptée au style et augmente bien sûr le suspense et le stress.

L'histoire ressemble quelque part à d'autres films d'épouvantes mais la fin est différente. Je ne veux pas en dire plus pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas vu. Les autres verront sans doute de quoi je parle.

C'est sûr qu'on ne peut s'empêcher de faire des comparaisons avec Blair Witch et Cloverfield vu la technique utilisée. Mais, ils sont pour moi tous différents, au niveau du registre et du fond de l'intrigue, de son ampleur.


----------



## hegemonikon (14 Mai 2008)

J'ai revu avec plaisir _Z_ de Costa-Gavras. Pour un jeune homme de 36 ans c'est un chef d'uvre


----------



## Anonyme (14 Mai 2008)

melhao a dit:


> J'ai eu l'occasion moi aussi de voir Rec. Il est crispant, la technique de la caméra subjective est vraiment très bien adaptée au style et augmente bien sûr le suspense et le stress.


 
Avec un petit "plus" par rapport à Cloverfield : le fait que le type continue à filmer au lieu de larguer la caméra et de prendre ses jambes à son cou est cohérent, ça a une explication, une logique.

Très bon "petit" film.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Très bon *"petit"* film.


Oui... Vraiment pas le meilleur Balaguerò... Pas mal de redites par rapport à ses précédents, d'ailleurs...


----------



## aCLR (17 Mai 2008)

J'ai vu ce soir un documentaire, réalisé par Pascal Héranval & David Thouroude, sur un SDF de Rouen qui officie depuis vingt ans sur les murs et autres supports. Alain Rault est bien connu des rouennais pour son incessante activité de _graveur_. Il est considéré par les amateurs d'art comme art brutiste.
Ce documentaire a été tourné avec la caméra la moins cher du marché et un logiciel gratuit, histoire de coller à la situation du personnage.
Vous pouvez allez faire un tour sur le blog et voir de nombreuses photos de son _travail_.
Vous pourrez aussi écouter ou lire sa loghorée lettriste.






Je vous met juste une image.


----------



## kabeha (18 Mai 2008)

*"2 jours à tuer"* de Jean Becker
pour Dupontel et pour la fin qui va jusqu'au bout du générique avec la chanson de Reggiani ; personne dans la salle n'a bougé et comme une bonne chape de plomb


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Vraiment pas le meilleur Balaguerò... Pas mal de redites par rapport à ses précédents, d'ailleurs...


Ouais ?
Mais je ne crois pas avoir vu les autres, alors...

Dans la série des petits films sans prétention qui sont sympas mais ne pissent pas loin, au rayon polar, je voudrais "*Cleaner*".


----------



## stephane6646 (20 Mai 2008)

Revu hier soir avec plaisir "Rocky 4" et son combat contre le méchant soviétique Ivan ...  Je me disais "mais comment il fait Rocky, pour tenir?"... 
Non sérieusement, un film bien idéologique, bien schématique mais bon, c'est mon enfance, alors je le lui pardonne...
Ce que je préfère dans les rocky? c'est la musique... sans elle, il ne peut pas y avoir la mythologie de Rocky... tiens ce serait un bon sujet de mémoire en cinématographie ça....


----------



## bompi (20 Mai 2008)

Rien que pour la musique, je ne regarderais pas le film


----------



## fpoil (20 Mai 2008)

Rapidement un tour de ce que j'ai vu ces 2 dernières semaines :

Désengagement d'Amos Gitaï : pas son meilleur loin de là, un film un peu bancal et comme Juliette Binoche a tendance à me porter sur les nerfs  et qu'elle a un rôle d'hystérique... bof

GAL de Miguel Courtois : bien bien , péchu, très bonne série B politico-policière et josé garcia se révèle toujours un peu plus un très bon acteur, à voir.

Les citronniers d'Eran Riklis : mon coup de coeur, touchant sans mièvreries, sans trop de manichéisme et comme Hiam Abbass est belle comme une déesse je recommande chaudement


----------



## stephane6646 (20 Mai 2008)

fpoil a dit:


> Rapidement un tour de ce que j'ai vu ces 2 dernières semaines :
> 
> Désengagement d'Amos Gitaï : pas son meilleur loin de là, un film un peu bancal et comme Juliette Binoche a tendance à me porter sur les nerfs  et qu'elle a un rôle d'hystérique... bof
> 
> ...



merci!


----------



## stephane6646 (21 Mai 2008)

je me posais une question: j'ai revu dimanche soir "5X2" de François Ozon... Et il y a un passage que je ne comprends pas bien. Est-ce que le perso féminin principal a une aventure le soir de ses noces, ou c'est juste un bisou avec l'américain...
J'en ai discuté et les avis sont partagés... donc si quelqu'un a une opinion claire, je suis preneur...
Merci


----------



## solidor (22 Mai 2008)

Hier, je suis allée voir "conte de Noël" parce que ça se passe à Roubaix, et que j'aime cette ville (j'ai le droit!).
Tapis rouge dans Télérama, plus Amalric, j'aurais dû me méfier.
J'ai tenu une heure. Un type gonflé de prétention qui se prend pour Dostiëvsky, et qui n'est même pas au niveau d'un sous Bazin ,un propos sans vérité, des acteurs qui se traînent sans conviction, de la psychanalyse mal digérée, bref, un haut le coeur permanent.
Et en plus on ne reconnaît pas Catherine Deneuve....


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mai 2008)

solidor a dit:


> .
> Et en plus on ne reconnaît pas Catherine Deneuve....


Effectivement. A ce point là c'est plus du lifting... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Effectivement. A ce point là c'est plus du lifting... :rateau:



... C'est de la sellerie de luxe...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Mai 2008)

Ouais, c'est entre ça et les plafond tendus...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2008)

Il parait que quand elle s'assoit, ses yeux s'exorbitent...  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

Ta tata ta ta tata !
Ta tata ta ta tata ta ta ta !
Ta tata ta ta tata !
ta tata ta tata ta tataaaaaaaaa !

Remarquez, Catherine Deneuve et Sheila auraient pu jouer dedans, puisqu'on y trouve des extraterrestres de Roswell exhilés au Pérou avec des pouvoirs psychiques qui ont à peu près la même tête de peau tendue (entre autres n'importe quoi dont la liste serait trop longue - including une vilaine soviétique en babygros gris coifée comme Mireille Mathieu et manieuse de sabre...).

Tout se perd, mes bons messieurs, tout passe, tout lasse - et surtout tout vieillit, même Indy...


----------



## jugnin (23 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ta tata ta ta tata !
> Ta tata ta ta tata ta ta ta !
> Ta tata ta ta tata !
> ta tata ta tata ta tataaaaaaaaa !
> ...



Eh non. Où quand Catherine Deneuve nous rappelle à la conjecture de ce bon Lavoisier : Rien ne se crée, rien ne se perd, tout se transforme.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2008)

sont en forme les 2 Chapi - Chapo du minichat !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> sont en forme les 2 Chapi - Chapo du minichat !



Ah ça... Un peu comme de jeunes chiots enthousiastes... Ça mouille un peu partout...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> sont en forme les 2 Chapi - Chapo du minichat !


 


PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ça... Un peu comme de jeunes chiots enthousiastes... Ça mouille un peu partout...


 
Ah mince, ce n'est pas vous les chapi-chapo du mini-chat ?

Ah non, pardon - papy-papo, je me suis gourré...
Au temps pour moi.

Bon, sinon, vous avez vu des films ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Mai 2008)

Oui, j'ai récemment emmené ma descendance voir :

- Horton : excellent dessin animé, beaucoup de poésie (il existe un univers dans chaque grain de pollen !), par contre Dany Boon qui prête sa voix à l'éléphant en fait trop, ça finit par taper un peu sur les nerfs...

- Les Chroniques de Spiderwick : Pas mal, très bons effets spéciaux, histoire sympa, bref, une bonne introduction pour les moins de 10 ans à l'héroïc fantasy (orques, méchant gobelins...)... et un méchant vraiment méchant : une espèce de sanglier corse mutant, autant vous dire que mes nains ont vraiment eu peur !! ... :rateau: 

Bon sinon perso, j'ai revu avec grand plaisir récemment "Chat noir Chat blanc" de Kusturica, une fois de plus un grand moment de bonheur...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Mai 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bon, sinon, vous avez vu des films ?



Bof, moi tu sais... A part De Funes et le porno... Mais ils sortent plus rien de bien...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bof, moi tu sais... A part De Funes et le porno... Mais ils sortent plus rien de bien...


 
De Funes a fait du porno ???

Ah mais oui : "Mmmmm, ma bûche, ma bûbûche, ma grosse bûbûche !"


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Mai 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Il parait que quand elle s'assoit, ses yeux s'exorbitent...  :rateau:



imagine ce que ça fait quand elle cligne des yeux...
 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> imagine ce que ça fait quand elle cligne des yeux...
> :rateau:


J'ai eu vent du résultat et ce n'est pas joli joli...


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2008)

Je viens de voir le Dahlia Noir de Brian de Palma. Ça commence un peu mou, ça se poursuit pas trop mal puis, dans la dernière demi-heure, on commence à ne plus penser au film, lors même qu'il n'est pas fini ... C'est le problème avec BdP : c'est assez joli, les mouvements de caméra sont sans aucun doute superbes mais c'est totalement vain et d'une vanité inintéressante, de surcroît 
Quand son maître (Freddy l'Angliche) faisait des prouesses, cela servait _au moins_ la narration et l'histoire dans son déroulement. Là, nenni.

De Palma est donc fondamentalement décevant.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mai 2008)

bompi a dit:


> JDe Palma est donc fondamentalement décevant.


Et on se prend à penser qu'on n'aurait jamais dû lire le bouquin avant de voir cette daube calibrée et policée pour des merdeux incultes!!!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Mai 2008)

Vu hier au cinéma: Conte de Noël d'Arnaud Desplechin 






J'y suis allé avec pas mal d'attente vu l'intérêt que je porte à Arnaud Desplechin, cinéaste que j'apprécie par ses histoires et sa direction d'acteurs...

Une fois de plus, il m'a pas déçu... Ce film est comme une grande pièce de théâtre où les acteurs prennent toute leur envergure. À ce titre, Matthieu Amalric est tout simplement saisissant d'authenticité mais avec un caractère au-delà du réalisme.

Les dialogues sont ciselés, la caméra n'en fait pas trop, en résumé, j'ai fortement aimé ce film.


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2008)

Hier soir, je suis allé avec la p'tite famille voir "Semi-pro", avec Will Ferrell.

Je me suis gondolé.  Et mes enfants aussi, quoique je soupçonne qu'ils n'aient pas compris _toutes_ les blagues ...

C'est un bon film comique, dont l'esprit fait un peu penser aux Nuls (c'est dans l'ensemble très gentil ). La musique et les décors '70s sont plutôt réussis (_leek me seeexxxyyy !!_). Bref, j'adore.


----------



## bompi (28 Mai 2008)

Et avant-hier soir, j'ai revu (pour la énième fois) les "Disparus de St-Agil", qui résiste fort bien au temps qui passe.

Un bon scénario, des dialogues au poil, d'excellents acteurs (y compris parmi les jeunes) et une mise en scène solide, à défaut d'être inventive, en font un classique largement recommandable. Je suppose que de l'avoir vu pitchounet m'influence, mais il a plus aussi à mes enfants.

Voir Michel Simon, Éric von Stroheim et Robert le Vigan dans ce film est un vrai régal.


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2008)

Comment dire... j'avais le sourire aux lèvres presque tout le long, j'ai ri franchement à plusieurs reprises.

Ce film c'est la vie, il est BEAUTÉ, CRÉATIVITÉ, AMOUR.

Samedi soir, seul, un peu angoissé, 2 très courtes nuits avaient précédé la prochaine, je sortais d'une sieste de 18 h à 21 h 30, complètement décalé... ne sachant pas quoi regardé, j'ai mis ça, trop longtemps que je voulais enfin le voir en entier (encore cette peur débile du glauque, du vide) et là ce film m'a rempli de vie et d'amour, merci Philippe Katerine, je vois ce type un peu comme mon âme soeur, j'aime tout ce qu'il fait et dit quasiment.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> ... je vois ce type un peu comme mon âme soeur, j'aime tout ce qu'il fait et dit quasiment.



D'où les photos de toi à poil ?...


----------



## JPTK (29 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> D'où les photos de toi à poil ?...



Peut-être oui


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Juin 2008)

*LE TAMBOUR!!!*​
Ca faisait plus de 20 ans que je ne l'avais pas revu... Ado, j'avais carrément usé une vieille V2000 (Une cassette vidéo d'un standard disparu, pour les jeunots) à force de la faire tourner...
Et je suis tombé sur le DVD dernièrement à la FNAC... J'appréhendais un peu. Si ça trouve, je n'allais pas le trouver aussi bien que par le passé...
Hé ben peau de nib! C'est toujours aussi grand! 

Ce petit con d'Oskar va encore m'accompagner au tambour pendant quelques années, je pense... :love::love::love:
Merci, ARTE vidéo!


----------



## Luc G (30 Juin 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ca faisait plus de 20 ans que je ne l'avais pas revu... Ado, j'avais carrément usé une vieille V2000 (Une cassette vidéo d'un standard disparu, pour les jeunots) à force de la faire tourner...
> Et je suis tombé sur le DVD dernièrement à la FNAC... J'appréhendais un peu. Si ça trouve, je n'allais pas le trouver aussi bien que par le passé...
> Hé ben peau de nib! C'est toujours aussi grand!
> 
> ...



Quand il est passé à la télé il y a quelques temps, j'étais trop occupé pour le regarder, enfin c'est ce que je m'étais dit. Mais, j'ai eu le malheur d'y jeter un oeil, quand même. Et j'ai eu du mal à laisser tomber. En plus, la voix française d'Oskar est superbe.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Juin 2008)

Revu "Paris Texas" hier. :love:
Rien à dire.
Ce film est fabuleux et résiste lui aussi admirablement bien à l'épreuve du temps,c e qui n'est pas le cas de bon nombre de films des 80's...


----------



## etudiant69 (30 Juin 2008)

J'ai vu "Valse avec Bachir" hier.

Un vrai documentaire bien construit. L'utilisation de l'animation pour porter le propos est une réussite. Ca fait mal aux tripes, et c'est tant mieux. 

[YOUTUBE]FjJoXzHw9k8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## fedo (30 Juin 2008)

pour ma part, j'ai Las Vegas 21 la semaine passée, j'en avas déjà entendu du bien de la part du service public belge il y a quelques mois et je confirme. très divertissement, pour amateur et connaisseur de Las Vegas. sans génie mais très prenant.


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2008)

Excellent docu sur CHOMSKY, il n'y expose pas sa théorie sur les attentats du 11/09 mais plutôt sur le terrorisme en général, sur les causes de ces attentats et aussi sur le fait qu'ils sont plus ou moins graves selon l'identité des victimes, et ça effectivement c'est un point indéniable et particulièrement abject.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Excellent docu sur CHOMSKY, il n'y expose pas sa théorie sur les attentats du 11/09 mais plutôt sur le terrorisme en général, sur les causes de ces attentats et aussi sur le fait qu'ils sont plus ou moins graves selon l'identité des victimes, et ça effectivement c'est un point indéniable et particulièrement abject.



Fais gaffe, tu vas te faire traiter de complotiste par Lizandre et Boodoo... :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (9 Juillet 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Fais gaffe, tu vas te faire traiter de complotiste par Lizandre et Boodoo... :rateau:



Y a que des faits avérés dans ce docu, pas l'ombre ni la trace d'une théorie du complot


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Y a que des faits avérés dans ce docu, pas l'ombre ni la trace d'une théorie du complot



ne dis pas ça malheureux! Tu aggraves ton cas!!!!!!


----------



## aCLR (9 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Y a que des faits avérés dans ce docu, pas l'ombre ni la trace d'une théorie du complot



C'est ça, c'est ça


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2008)

L'ennui avec Chomski est que parfois il dessert ses thèses (intéressantes) par d'autres plus douteuses. Mais il ne fait aucun doute qu'en ces matières (terrorisme, manipulation, propagande et j'en passe), les morts n'ont pas tous le même poids ... Tout comme tous les prisonniers des FARC n'ont pas le même poids non plus (et même ça dépend de quel côté de l'Atlantique on se trouve).

Revenons au cinéma : en ce moment sur les chaînes de CinéCinéma on peut voir des films de Mikio Naruse. Il est sans doute moins connu que certains de ses confrères ; pour autant il a réalisé de très beaux films.
J'avais vu il y a quelques années le *Grondement de la montagne*, d'après le roman éponyme de Kawabata Yasunari, très beau film (très beau livre).
Cette fois-ci, c'est Histoire de la femme (_sic_) que j'ai vu il y a deux jours et vous recommande chaleureusement. L'histoire est tragique à souhait mais, comme souvent dans le cinéma japonais, le drame est plus intériorisé que par chez nous, ce qui évite les effets tire-larmes de mauvais aloi. Beau noir et blanc. Belle 
morale féministe. Au passage, on a une vision de Tokyo après-guerre assez terrible, peut-être pas comme dans "Allemagne année zéro" mais pas loin. C'est aussi moins distant que Ozu. Bref, ça m'a beaucoup plu.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2008)

Et bé...

Après tout ça, j'ai un peu honte d'aller au ciné voir des trucs genre "*Seuls two*" (plus drôle que je le craignais, crétin comme je l'attendais).
Me suis bien marré quand même.

J'ai vu aussi "*Par suite d'un arrêt de travail*" - étrange. Pas désagréable, c'est juste que quand le scénariste et le réalisateur semblent ne pas plus savoir que le spectateur de quoi parle le film exactement et où il va, c'est un peu...
Destabilisant ?


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2008)

Boh ! Faut pas avoir honte ... 
Dans la semaine j'ai aussi vu Blades of Glory avec Will Ferrell. C'est un ancien de Saturday Night Live comme la moitié des comiques américains, semble-t-il. C'est assez poilant. J'aime beaucoup ce type qui fait l'andouille avec talent et conviction (faire le con sérieusement, c'est ça le secret ) Ça a un côté potache assez proche de Alain Chabat (ou alors c'est l'inverse). Bref, poilade !

Et ce soir j'ai revu The Reluctant Debutante de Vincente Minelli, un modèle de comédie sophistiquée avec humour anglo-saxon, dialogues brillants et interprètes magnifiques. Entre autres, Kay Kendall en _lady_ écervelée et Rex Harrison en banquier qui picole un peu trop. Les jeux sur les couleurs sont splendides et Minelli sait tourner des plans magistraux. Bref, un régal.


----------



## JPTK (12 Juillet 2008)

Il est terrible ce film Belge !  :rateau:  

[DM]x2s369[/DM]


----------



## Pierrou (12 Juillet 2008)

j'ai vu le King Kong de Pete Jackson hier...


Très bon, très très bon, le singe est assez bluffant dans sa réalisation et ce qu'ils ont réussi à faire passer à travers un tas de pixels...

Après, les séquences pseudo Jurassic Park sont peut être de trop, mais allez, ça pimente un peu


----------



## bompi (12 Juillet 2008)

Je trouve que Peter Jackson a été intelligemment fidèle et que les acteurs sont globalement bons. Mais le film est trop long (il met trop de temps à tomber, le Kong) et je n'aime pas trop les délires horrificques tendance ver de terre à dent ...
Ces réserves faites, c'est effectivement un beau film.


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juillet 2008)

J'ai revu Purple Rain hier soir sur Arte.
Qu'est-ce que c'est con...
MAis qu'est-ce que c'est bien :love::love::love::rose::rose::rose:


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2008)

Ça a l'air très laid. Esthétique années 80 pur jus, non ?


----------



## fedo (15 Juillet 2008)

_Bons baisers de Bruges_, bonne surprise ce film anglais qui se déroule intégralement dans la ville belge avec des tas d'acteurs utilisés à contre emploi et qui s'en tirent très bien. A commencer par Colin Farrell surprenant en tueur en proie au doute existenciel, Ralf Fiennes en méchant (vrai méchant), Clémence Poésie en allumeuse...
basé sur les dialogues, ironie et humour non sense, ce film ravira les amateurs de polars english AMHA façon _Arnaque, crime et botanique_.

ensuite _Kung Fu Panda_, j'appréhendais un peu avant le film. le début est un peu lourdingue AMHA mais la suite va en s'améliorant et on passe un bon moment. il y a des vannes pour les enfants et d'autres pour les parents.
bref un bon divertissement tout public et des scènes d'animation remarquables.
PS: vu en VO


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Il est terrible ce film Belge !  :rateau:



Monsieur, je ne peux que louer votre sens du beau... 

J'ai moi même vu cette oeuvre à plusieurs reprises avec un plaisir non feint... :love::love::love:


----------



## Grug (15 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Ça a l'air très laid. Esthétique années 80 pur jus, non ?


Fab'fab : bompi, bompi : Fab'fab.


----------



## Neoxonian (20 Juillet 2008)

Pas vu ce film belge, par contre hier je me suis fait WANTED, et c'est chaud de chaud..... sans parler d'Angelina Jolie....

Plus sérieusement, un très bon actionneer américain, de bons acteurs, de bons effets spéciaux..... bref on passe un bon moment même si ça ne laissera pas un souvenir imperissable....

Et le prochain c'est HULK !!!!!

A+++


----------



## etudiant69 (21 Juillet 2008)

Neoxonian a dit:


> Pas vu ce film belge, par contre hier je me suis fait WANTED, et c'est chaud de chaud..... sans parler d'Angelina Jolie....
> 
> Plus sérieusement, un très bon actionneer américain, de bons acteurs, de bons effets spéciaux..... bref on passe un bon moment même si ça ne laissera pas un souvenir imperissable....
> 
> ...


Avec un réalisateur russe assez déjanté visuellement. 

J'avais bien aimé son Night Watch.


----------



## Majintode (22 Juillet 2008)

L'Incroyable Hulk, de Louis Leterrier, avec Edward Norton, Tim Roth, William Hurt, Liv Tyler...

J'avais bien aimé la version de Ang Lee (et je m'étais senti bien seul ).
Cette nouvelle version est vraiment pas mal du tout, et les fans du Comics verront énormément de clins d'oeil qui nous laissent entrevoir deux types de suite possible (avec de nombreux personnages du Comics), sachant qu'il y a deux versions de Hulk en BD (gentil et méchant). On parle d'ailleurs de suite "crossover" (Defenseurs, Avengers...) 

Le casting est impeccable, les scènes d'action bien violentes comme dans le Comics... 

Nous avons eu la chance d'avoir Louis Leterrier himself avec nous lors d'une avant-première la semaine dernière. Un mec très accessible, très sympa, qui nous a longuement expliqué ce qu'il avait voulu faire avec cette version. Et c'est du tout bon !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> J'avais bien aimé la version de Ang Lee (et je m'étais senti bien seul )


 
Aaaaaaaaah....

Bon, ben nous sommes au moins deux...


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Juillet 2008)

en même temps, la fin (après le générique) d'Iron Man laisse entrevoir un épisode des Ultimate Avengers.


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Aaaaaaaaah....
> 
> Bon, ben nous sommes au moins deux...


Trois, donc. Sans en faire un sommet non plus, quand même. Mais Ang Lee s'était bien débrouillé.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Pas un chef-d'oeuvre, non - mais une pause, un écart dans le rouleau compresseur Marvel qui pond en rafale des films tout de même très très lisses et convenus...

J'aime les films de super-héros comme tout bon couillon de (presque)quarantenaire qui lisait ça quand il était môme et qui se fait avoir par le revival nostalgique que ça génère en lui.

Je pense que j'aurais pu apprécier le Hulk de Ang-lee même sans avoir jamais lu la BD.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Il est terrible ce film Belge !  :rateau:
> 
> [DM]x2s369[/DM]



hahhahahaha !!! dikennek !!! enooooooorrrrme !!!


----------



## Majintode (22 Juillet 2008)

Content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir apprécié la version de Ang Lee 

Le réalisateur nous disait que tout était encore ouvert quant à une éventuelle suite / crossover. La fin peut effectivement faire penser aux Ultimate Avengers, mais il y a pas mal de persos (je ne cite pas pour ne pas spoiler...) qui peuvent, s'ils sont repris dans une suite, faire pencher du côté de Avengers ou pas.
En tout cas ils nous a promis du lourd pour la suite, et il a adoré tourner avec Downey Jr...


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juillet 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> Content de voir que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir apprécié la version de Ang Lee



Je n'ai pas tenu 10 minutes... :afraid::sleep:


----------



## etudiant69 (22 Juillet 2008)

AÎe le Hulk d'Ang Lee. :sick:


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2008)

Le mieux dans l'histoire est que je n'ai même pas de nostalgie pour les Marvel, dans la mesure où à la maison (pourtant remplie de bandes dessinées) on faisait plutôt dans le franco-belge (avec aussi de l'italo-ibérique  ) et que j'ai toujours trouvé les Marvel odieusement mal dessinées avec des couleurs à vomir et des histoires à la c*n [mon fils en est littéralement charmé, lui ] J'aime mieux la BD américaine contemporaine (genre Seth ou Charles Burns) ou alors les purs génies que furent Winsor McCay et, surtout, George Herriman, l'auteur de Krazy Kat.

Mais Ang Lee a apporté un peu de lui (et c'est un cinéaste intéressant) dans le genre de grosse meringue trop riche en sucre habituelle qu'Hollywood produit en matière de super héros.

La plus belle exception est bien sûr Batman, tendance Burton, mais on ne va pas le répéter tout le temps, non plus. Pour rester dans le genre, les 10 premières minutes de Daredevil étaient pas mal mais les Fantastic Fours étaient vraiment nullos, même avec le Dr Troy


----------



## Majintode (22 Juillet 2008)

Aïe... tu viens de passer au 38 tonnes sur mes souvenirs d'enfance peuplés de Strange (l'Homme Araignée, les Vengeurs, l'invinsible Iron Man...) :mouais:
Mais bon, chacun son avis 

Qu'as-tu pensé de Iron Man et des Spiderman au cinéma...?

Edith : +1 pour Dr Troy


----------



## bompi (22 Juillet 2008)

Oups ! Désolé pour tes souvenirs d'enfance  J'ai acheté les (jolies) rééditions à mon fils et c'est là que j'ai constaté la piètre qualité du dessin (je dirais : assez objectivement). Quant au scénario, c'est effectivement très subjectif  

Iron Man, je ne l'ai pas vu. Les deux premiers Spiderman étaient plutôt biens ; je n'ai pas vu le troisième. Mais je dois dire que, ces derniers temps, je cale un peu sur les déluges d'effets spéciaux, le côté surenchère pyrotechnique.

Pour dire comme je suis ringard, en ce moment je me fais une série de "5 Dernières Minutes" avec Raymond Souplex ... J'adore :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Ouais.

Le gros problème du genre "super héros" au ciné, malgré le déluge actuel de moyen (ou peut-être à cause de ça), c'est quand même le côté lisse des scénarios.

OK, l'univers de la BD est respecté, les afficionados retrouvent les codes, les personnages, l'ambiance...

OK, ça reste pour toute la famille, avec des bons gentils et de méchants méchants...

OK, en 1h30 de film, si on veut laisser de la place à la pyrotechnie qui attire dans les salles le mangeur de pop-corn, c'est dur de fignoler la psychologie des personnages...

Mais quand même.

Au final, tout est hyper calibré, prévisible, sans émoi.
On se croirait au feu d'artifice du 14 juillet.
Et, je me trouve de plus en plus à puiser dans la nostalgie de mon enfance lointaine pour ne pas sombrer dans l'ennui...

Pourtant, le thème du super héros pourrait ouvrir sur de vrais réflexions sur le pouvoir et son usage, par exemple, des trucs un peu plus fouillé que "mes pouvoirs m'imposent un devoir envers l'humanité même aux dépends de ma vie privée"
Non ?

Il paraît que les derniers Batman...
Je ne les ai pas vu.
J'avais vu les premiers et... Bon, visiblement vous, vous avez aimé, alors...

J'irais voir Hulk.
J'irais sans doute voir les deux ou trois suivants.

Mais ça tourne à l'overdose et revoir dix fois la même thématique avec juste la couleur du collant du héros qui change, bof...


----------



## Majintode (23 Juillet 2008)

Certains films / réal / acteurs sortent du lot (enfin, pour moi).
- Les Batman de Tim Burton, bien dark, avec des acteurs excellentissimes (Danny deVito, Jack Nicholson...). Le top du top.
- Les Spiderman. Sam Raimi quand même, Evil Dead ! Les films gardent le côté "fleur bleue / grand public" de la BD. Si on aime le Comics, on aime aussi beaucoup les films.
- Iron Man. La grosse surprise pour moi. Robert Downey Jr vraiment très bon, un Tony Stark bien "hardcore" comme dans la BD ("j'm'en fous, j'ai d'la thune, des meufs, et j'ai 3 fois ton QI.").

Pour Hulk version Leterrier... Pas à la hauteur des Batman / Spiderman... mais vraiment pas loin !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Personnellement, dans ce genre de film, mon "favoris" est de loin: HellBoy 

Voilà, un film, qui je pense, peut dans certaines scènes faire mentir Ponkhead: "Au final, tout est hyper calibré, prévisible, sans émoi"


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

A tel point que je ne le collais pas dans la catégorie.
Hé hé.


Oui, les Spiderman sont bien - visuellement.
Mais ils restent des illustrations de la BD (dans les plus réussies, je trouve) - pas vraiment de vraies oeuvres, une sorte de cinéma fast-food, du téléfilm à gros moyens...

Oui Iron-man est par moments marrant.
Mais c'est comme les créateurs de films d'animation pour gosses "qui plaisent aussi aux parents" qui ne peuvent pas s'empêcher de faire des clins d'oeil à toujours la même petite poignée de vieux films (King-Kong par exemple).
C'est sans surprise.
Un peu sans âme.

Ca reste du cinéma de consomation et j'ai de plus en plus de mal à ne pas entendre en bruit de fond la phrase du type de TF1 qui parlait d'offre de cerveaux disponibles...

Bon, allez, stop sur les super-héros.
Il n'y a pas que ça au ciné, quand même.


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2008)

Bien vu, monsieur tête de ponk. 

À l'origine, la plupart de ces super-héros ont une psychologie des plus frustes, encore plus que le personnage récurrent de BD moyen.

[aparté on]
Pour ceux qui aiment Spirou (vous savez, le gars qui a un écureuil comme animal de compagnie), le dessinateur et scénariste Émile Bravo vient de réaliser une aventure "de jeunesse" de Spirou en réussissant une prouesse : de l'humour, de la finesse, de l'action, sans trahir la série, mais avec une profondeur insoupçonnée. Il réussit le tour de force de donner de la _vie_ à ces personnages plutôt schématiques. Pour moi, l'un des beaux albums de BD depuis ... 10 ans, 20 ans ?
[aparté off]

Bref, partant d'un schématisme psychologique confinant parfois au vide abyssal, il est clair que l'on peut difficilement attendre un renversement total des valeurs lors du passage au film. Passage qui est effectué pour :


 pallier un certain manque d'imagination / d'investissement créatif
faire un maximum de flouze
montrer qu'on est plus couillu que le studio d'à côté (on se croirait sur une enchère de eBay ...)
_et sans doute plein d'autres bonnes raisons_
La subtilité consiste à trouver de vrais cinéastes (Lee, Burton) et ne pas toujours se contenter de tâcherons (Schumacher est un exemple parfait). Pour Burton, la question est moins la psychologie que l'univers où évoluent ses personnages : Batman est assez sombre (voir celui de Miller, notamment) et Burton en a fait sa propre créature, ombre dans un monde pourri. Si le Joker est capable de (momentanément) battre Batman et ses merveilleux gadgets avec une pétoire improbable, c'est que le super-héros n'est plus tellement super ... Mais Batman n'a aucun pouvoir, ce qui facilite la tâche, quand on veut ébrêcher le mythe.

Mais les autres ? Il n'y a en général que deux questions qui prévalent :


va-t-il (elle) perdre son super-pouvoir ?
l'_autre_ a-t-il un super-pouvoir encore plus super ?
Captivant. C'est au niveau de Benoît Brisefer. Le niveau le plus bête doit être celui des _Fantastic Four_, qui sont aussi vifs qu'une guimauve au soleil (voir pour exemple celle des _Vacances de M.Hulot_ ).

Mais est-ce gênant que la psychologie soit fruste ? En fait, pas vraiment. Il existe d'excellents films d'action sans une finesse psychologique digne de Lacan. Terminator, par exemple. C'est bien, ça, Terminator. Pourtant Schwarzenegger a autant de possibilité d'expressions qu'un Hummer ... Mais plutôt que de psychologie, c'est d'histoire qu'il s'agit : elle est à chaque fois suffisamment consistante et cohérente pour qu'on s'y intéresse (éventuellement) de bout en bout. Et les effets spéciaux _servent_ l'histoire et le film au lieu de servir l'ego de ceux qui les produisent ou, pire, de _remplacer_ l'histoire.

Dans le dernier Indiana Jones, que j'ai trouvé bon 15 minutes, très médiocre une heure et vraiment nul une demi-heure, à partir de la moitié du film environ, ce sont les effets spéciaux qui prennent le pas sur :


l'histoire
les personnages
Il n'y a plus que des trucages (super visibles qui plus est), qui ne sont là que pour ce qu'ils sont, des trucages. Plus de scénario, plus rien.

Même plus besoin de parler de psychologie, d'interrogation du pouvoir, de quoi que ce soit, dans ce gloubi-goulba.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Mon Papa, quand je lui parlais des BD de super héros que je lisais, me disait souvent :

"Les super héros, au moins, c'est simple, quels que soient leurs problèmes, ils les résolvent à la fin par une bonne tournée de bourre-pifs !"

Les films de ce genre tendent à faire croire que le monde peut être simple, les solutions faciles.

M'étonne pas que ça fasse un carton en occident...


----------



## Majintode (23 Juillet 2008)

Comment ça les problèmes ne se résolvent pas à coups de bourre-pif...?? 

@ antoine59 : HellBoy je n'avais pas du tout accroché... mais il a bien marché, il y a un 2, donc il a plu à pas mal de monde.

@ Bompi & PonkHead: j'adhère à vos remarques. Les films de super héros et autres blockbusters, c'est beaucoup de "bouuuum - vlan - tu ne peux pas gagner car tu es le méchant", le tout en ultra numérique. Mais ça marche, le public en redemande...

-

*Kung Fu Panda*
Je l'attendais, j'ai été déçu. Je n'ai pas vraiment rigolé à part lors de deux - trois scènes. Peut-être qu'en VO avec la voix de Jack Black ça passe mieux ?
Vivement Wall-E...


----------



## fedo (23 Juillet 2008)

> @ Bompi & PonkHead: j'adhère à vos remarques. Les films de super héros et autres blockbusters, c'est beaucoup de "bouuuum - vlan - tu ne peux pas gagner car tu es le méchant", le tout en ultra numérique. Mais ça marche, le public en redemande...



Hancock c'est un peu l'exception aux films de super héro. lui c'est un super héro looser et maladroit. bien que le film ne résiste pas à produire une fin hollywoodienne, ce film tranche nettement avec un _4 fantastiques_ par exemple.



> Je l'attendais, j'ai été déçu. Je n'ai pas vraiment rigolé à part lors de deux - trois scènes. Peut-être qu'en VO avec la voix de Jack Black ça passe mieux ?



perso je l'ai vu en VO, j'ai trouvé ça pas mal et divertissant, j'ai pas vraiment ri aux larmes non plus.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Il paraît que les derniers Batman...
Je ne les ai pas vu.


ben moi, a part le premier de tim burton , et le second ( par le meme realisateur je crois...) , javais pas aimé les derniers..mais celui avec christian bale, le dernier en date, j lai trouvé assé proche du comics..


----------



## Majintode (23 Juillet 2008)

Hancock sort effectivement du lot. C'est un film américain, donc il fallait bien une fin bien hollywoodienne, certes.
Mais le super-héros "anti-héros" est une très bonne idée. En VO, Hancock insulte assez violemment ces concitoyens, on est loin des lisses Spiderman / Superman / Captain America. 
Et Hancock est noir. C'est un détail très important, surtout au US, et surtout en ce moment avec Obama en campagne (d'ailleurs Will Smith a ouvertement apporté son soutien à Mr Barrack). SPOIL : et en plus sa nana est blanche. Tout ça peut paraître anodin, mais le Will Smith producteur a voulu faire passer certains messages avec ce film, dixit ses interviews.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

je crois que je vais casser un peu l'ambiance super héros.  

***************************************************

dans le cadre du Festival Paris Cinéma, 
vu une rétrospective du cinéaste finlandais Aki Kaurismäki et quelques avant-premières.

Aki Kaurismäki, construit une oeuvre minimaliste et hautement cinéphile (références à la Nouvelle Vague, au polar des années 50, à la comédie noire, au film muet et à Robert Bresson).

au début, dans un noir et blanc charbonneux et expressionniste (ombres obliques à la Caravage-Murnau), ensuite avec la couleur qu'il utilise en larges aplats où dominent le rouge et le bleu, il construit tous ses plans comme des tableaux.
artiste de l'ellipse et de l'épure, il met en scène avec une économie de moyens incroyables (sécheresse des dialogues, abus du plan fixe) les losers, les marginaux, les laissés-pour-compte, les exclus d'une société encore englué dans son histoire et son passé.
à la manière d'un Fassbinder, il a sa tribu, une famille d'acteurs et de comédiens fidèles dominée par la figure iconique de Kati Outinen, qui traverse presque toute sa filmographie. 

une oeuvre désenchantée qui oscille entre tendresse, mélancolie, solitude et burlesque.
une oeuvre très musicale, aussi, avec de nombreuses références au rock des années 80, aux bals populaires et au rock finlandais (notamment Les Leningrad Cowboys, dont il réalise les premiers clips et trois films). 
et une apparition de Joe Strummer, des Clash, dans un troquet parisien enfumé, dans _J'ai engagé un tueur_...

dans sa filmographie, il y a une oeuvre à part, _Juha _ou le dernier film muet du XX ème siècle avec une partition musicale qui navigue entre jazz-folk-bal popu, musique de film d'horreur et rock désuet. 
oeuvre qui tourne en _live_ de part le monde depuis 10 ans.
(ce film ouvrait la rétrospective de Kaurismäki avec un ciné-concert à la Cinémathèque française).








Aki Kaurismäki. Leningrad Cowboys. L.A. Woman.
[youtube]cj0Ydm06aPw&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


**********
*Lake Tahoe*
film mexicain de Fernando Eimbcke.
un film tout en plan fixe  avec des fondus au noir qui rythment cette fausse errance sur une île aux paysages minimalistes et dépouillés du Yutacàn.
un accident de voiture provoque une recherche et des rencontres insolites (un homme et son chien, un ado passionné de Kung-fu, une punkette fille mère et désoeuvré).
en filigrane se dessine un drame plus intime. 






Lake Tahoe.


****************
*In Love We Trust* 
(_Une Famille Chinoise _dans la version française).

par le réalisateur de_ Beijing Bicycle_, Wang Xiaoshuai.
à travers l'histoire d'une petite fille atteinte de leucémie et d'un quatuor de quadras divorcés, une exploration de la classe moyenne supérieure dans la Chine contemporaine. dans des décors urbains anonymes et comme déshumanisés, ces deux couples doivent faire face à des choix de vie. 
des plans longs, une mise en scène dépouillée quasiment sans musique qui renforce cette impression d'étouffement et de réalité.






In Love We Trust.


*************
*Night and Day*
de Hang Sang-Soo (_Le Pouvoir de la Province de Kangwon_)
ou les tribulations d'un peintre coréen à Paris. 
une sorte de Don Juan lunaire et loufoque, passablement imbibé dans un Paris estival.







*******
*Dorothy*
d'Agnès Merlet (_Le Fils du Requin_)
un thriller aux confins du fantastique dans une communauté religieuse et insulaire au large de l'Irlande.
une psychiatre se porte volontaire pour suivre le profil psychologique de Dorothy Mills atteinte du syndrome de personnalités multiples. 
une composition effrayante de la jeune Jenn Murray dans l'alternance de ses états de personnalité.

bande annonce.


******
*Hunger*
de Steve MacQueen
un vidéaste expérimental qui réalise, ici, son premier long.

l'évocation de la prison de Maze à Belfast, pendant le "Blanket and Dirty protest" (1981), qui décrit le quotidien effroyable des prisonniers politiques de l'IRA qui refusent de porter l'uniforme des prisonniers de droits communs et de se laver.
et les derniers jours de Bobby Sands.
un film tendu, sans concession, avec un plan de fin incroyable, filmé comme un thriller, où le jeune Bobby Sands court dans une forêt luxuriante et oppressante.


Hunger_trailer
[youtube]eMmxQkhsq3w&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]


*******
et quatre films par le maître du Lu Chia-liang (Kung-Fu): Joseph Kuo.

où l'on voit, pour la première fois au générique, le nom de Yuen Woo-Ping futur chorégraphe des combats de _Matrix _et de _Tigre et Dragon_.
le premier film de Joseph Kuo,* The Swordsman of all Swordsmen *(1968) est plus un film de Chambarra (film de sabre) avec un final époustouflant au bord de l'océan. 
gestes épurées et lents travellings horizontaux dans une lumière incroyable.


*******
Festival Paris Cinéma 2008.


.


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2008)

De tous ces braves gens, je ne connais les films que de Kaurismäki.
Dans ses derniers films (du moins ceux que j'ai vus ; j'ai dû en louper un ou deux), il y a quand même un petit espoir. Par exemple dans "Au loin s'en vont les nuages". Il arrive, dans des situations d'une extrème dureté, à exprimer l'humanité et une certaine solidarité, qui ne seraient ni théoriques (on n'est plus au temps du marxisme triomphant) ni mièvres (on n'est pas non plus à Hollywood).

Pour les autres, va falloir que j'attende qu'ils passent à la TV ...

Et tout ça avec quasiment aucun effet d'acteur ou de caméra. Pour autant, c'est véritablement pour moi un _cinéaste_ : les plans, cadrages, mouvements de caméra ne sont jamais inutiles, pour minimaux qu'ils soient.

Étant un admirateur du cinéma d'Ozu, j'y vois une sorte de parent finlandais du grand nippon.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> De tous ces braves gens, je ne connais les films que de Kaurismäki.
> Dans ses derniers films (du moins ceux que j'ai vus ; j'ai dû en louper un ou deux), il y a quand même un petit espoir. Par exemple dans "Au loin s'en vont les nuages". Il arrive, dans des situations d'une extrème dureté, à exprimer l'humanité et une certaine solidarité, qui ne seraient ni théoriques (on n'est plus au temps du marxisme triomphant) ni mièvres (on n'est pas non plus à Hollywood).
> 
> Pour les autres, va falloir que j'attende qu'ils passent à la TV ...
> ...



pour des raisons de planning et de programmation, j'ai dû faire des choix.

mais, j'ai revu avec un certain plaisir _Hamlet goes to business_ (j'en avais plus qu'un souvenir vague et confus). 
une transposition dans le monde des affaires entre polar, série B et théâtre de boulevard, avec toujours une très grande économie de moyens et un N & B superbe. 
un film bourré de références cinéphiles, comme un jeu de piste. 
un peu décousu, un peu bordélique... mais bon...

revu la trilogie "ouvrière": _La Fille aux allumettes_, _Au loin s'en vont les nuages_ et_ Shadow in Paradise_.
avec une préférence pour le premier (il n'a rien perdu de sa force), peut-être le film (avec _L'homme sans passé_) qui résume le mieux le cinéma de Kaurismäki. 
le dernier est très moyen. assez ennuyeux et linéaire...

_L__a vie de bohème_, _Crime et châtiment_ et _J'ai engagé un tueur_ ont perdu de leur superbe. 
quelques rides, de l'embonpoint sérieux... 
bien, que j'ai une tendresse particulière pour le dernier, car j'adore son scénario, un peu moins son interprète (J-P Léaud)...
(un type qui n'arrive pas à mettre fin à ses jours engage un tueur à gages, mais entre temps, il tombe amoureux...).
en fait j'en avais un excellent souvenir, plus en rapport avec l'histoire (donc) qu'avec le film, que je trouve désespérément plat.

et découvert: _Calamari Union_, _Tiens ton foulard Tatiana_ et _Ariel_. 
le premier est une parodie de la Terre Promise, un opus complètement déjanté, bourré de références littéraires.

*******

sinon, pour passer l'été à l'ombre de la Finlande, un coffret de tous ses films vient de sortir:
(à savourer avec une _Finlandia _bien frappée...)







.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

J'ai vu le film de H*o*ng Sang-Soo 

Alors ce film est une sorte de film vagabond qui m'a fait penser à ceux  de Bertolucci ou encore de Kim ki-Duk pour rester dans l'asie du Sud-est 

Sinon dernier film (re)visionné: Turkish Delices de P. Verhoeven.
Là encore, Bertolucci et son tango n'est pas loin. L'un des 1er film de Verhoeven où l'on retrouve déjà le côté sulfureux et glacial.


----------



## bompi (23 Juillet 2008)

Kaurismäki, je me demande combien de litre de vodka il descend en une semaine ... 

_La fille aux allumettes_ j'en ai un souvenir encore bien présent [si on a le moral chancelant ... mieux vaut éviter :rateau:] Mais _L'homme sans passé_, par exemple, est plus optimiste (?!). _Au loin s'en vont les nuages_ est lui aussi plus optimiste ; j'aime ce mélange improbable de Ozu et Tati, avec les qualités propres de Kaurismäki, bien entendu.

Hier soir, de mon côté, j'ai regardé les deuxième et troisième épisodes des 5 Dernières Minutes (1958). Ça se met en place. Côté caméra, les techniciens ont déjà assez de mal à ne pas se prendre les pieds dans les câbles pour ne pas leur demander davantage, mais c'était quand même de la haute voltige : tout joué en direct. Les histoires sont très souvent basées sur des ressorts classiques : argent, sexe (hétéro seulement) et bourgeoisie rance. Pas très loin de Simenon, aussi. C'est évidemment totalement désuet, dépassé, ringard ou ce qu'on voudra, mais j'adore : une chronique de la France des Trente Glorieuses (dit-on) où l'on peut entendre les échos de ce qui se passe en-dehors du plateau, de l'évolution des moeurs à la condition de l'immigré (généralement portugais, en l'occurrence ; en tous cas sa condition est difficile ...)
Il y a de très bons acteurs, confirmés (Pierre Brasseur dans le pénultième épisode) ou jeunes débutants (Gérard Desarthe), d'autres sympathiques (Claude Berri , Ginette Leclerc). Bref, c'est distrayant et ça repose un peu de tous ces tueurs en série qui vous attendent à chaque coin de l'écran pour vous écorcher vif.


----------



## pascalformac (23 Juillet 2008)

coucou
ca faisait très longtemps que j'avions pas  lu ce fil


Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai revu Purple Rain hier soir sur Arte.
> Qu'est-ce que c'est con...
> MAis qu'est-ce que c'est bien :love::love::love::rose::rose::rose:


enregistré la version VO sans sous titre pour réentendre les vacheries faussement macho de Morris Day, et la bande à P ( la mignonne Jill Jones , Jesse Johnson, Djeerome , Warren Z etc)
le film , y a rien à en dire, nul,  , mais le son  princieux 80's ca tient la route

( j'ai d'ailleurs découvert -et verifié sur imdb -  la BO fut coécrite avec...Michel Colombier !)


fedo a dit:


> _Bons baisers de Bruges_, bonne surprise ce film anglais


 ouep bonne surprise, dialogues bien écrits en humour second degré

et revu avec plaisir "  la mer monte" film touchant ecrit et joué par Yolande Moreau , vu à l'époque en salle ( vide ou presque)


----------



## fedo (23 Juillet 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> Hancock sort effectivement du lot. C'est un film américain, donc il fallait bien une fin bien hollywoodienne, certes.
> Tout ça peut paraître anodin, mais le Will Smith producteur a voulu faire passer certains messages avec ce film, dixit ses interviews.



ouaip on sent clairement que derrière le film de super héro à large audience il y a une volonté de plus de profondeur.



> Lake Tahoe
> film mexicain de Fernando Eimbcke.
> un film tout en plan fixe avec des fondus au noir qui rythment cette fausse errance sur une île aux paysages minimalistes et dépouillés du Yutacàn.
> un accident de voiture provoque une recherche et des rencontres insolites (un homme et son chien, un ado passionné de Kung-fu, une punkette fille mère et désoeuvré).
> en filigrane se dessine un drame plus intime.



est ce que c'est bien ce film ? j'ai lu des critiques très bonnes et relativement unanimes mais je m'interroge toujours dans ce cas là.
certes le cinéma mexicain est en pleine forme (_Inaritu_et plus récemment _La Zona_) mais est ce un effet de mode ou un vrai bon film?

même chose pour _Les proies_, après _REC_ y a-t-il un buzz espagnol ou ce film vaut-il le coup?



> ouep bonne surprise, dialogues bien écrits en humour second degré



bonne BO aussi dans _Bons baisers de Bruges_ (I_n Bruges_)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

fedo a dit:


> est ce que c'est bien ce film ? j'ai lu des critiques très bonnes et relativement unanimes mais je m'interroge toujours dans ce cas là.
> certes le cinéma mexicain est en pleine forme (_Inaritu_et plus récemment _La Zona_) mais est ce un effet de mode ou un vrai bon film?



Inarritu _(Amours chiennes_, _21 grammes_ et dans une moindre mesure _Babel_), c'est une autre dimension. 
film choral où un événement fait se télescoper des histoires croisées avec une structure narrative complexe, un éclatement du récit...

_Lake Tahoe_, est un film linéaire fait quasiment en plans fixes, qui utilise beaucoup l'horizontalité, la symétrie, la répétition (avec d'infimes variations) et le fondu au noir. souvent des plans d'ensemble où la caméra se pose et laisse les personnages, non pas remplir le champ, mais entrer et sortir du plan (ce qui est devenu assez rare au cinéma).

en même temps, l'histoire se construit à travers les différentes rencontre et le drame qui s'y lit est simplement effleuré par touches sensibles. 

la beauté formelle du film repose sur ces paysages désolés et comme abandonnés dans une lumière crue et verticale, avec des personnages simples (entre désoeuvrement, attente et ennui) et une histoire simple. l'infime variation de ce dispositif crée des perturbations, des moments insolites un peu étranges, un peu incongrus...

un film doux-amer, léger et solaire...

à voir, à l'ombre d'un navire abandonné, avec une Bocanora*...


.
*


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2008)

Iñárritu ne me convainc guère. J'ai vu _21 Grams_ et j'ai trouvé que c'était trop fabriqué. Certes, tout film est fabriqué (enfin, quand le type derrière la caméra est un cinéaste évidemment, pas un tâcheron) mais là, je sentais tout le temps les ficelles et, d'une certaine manière, la manipulation. Dans son genre, plus simple et aussi un peu faiseur, Altman avait mieux réussi _Short Cuts_, en matière de film "choral". Voire le sympathique et habile Soderbergh. Dans _21 g_ je n'ai pas adhéré au film, en dépit des acteurs, que j'aime bien (encore que Sean Penn soit incapable de ne pas trop en faire à mauvais escient).

Du coup, je me suis abstenu pour Babel où, rien qu'avec les quelques extraits que j'ai vu, c'était encore plus criant et systématique. Ce qui n'enlève rien à la maîtrise technique de Iñárritu.

[aparté on]
Dans le genre choral ou, tout au moins, &#339;uvre à narration complexe, un des sommets reste pour moi _Nostromo_, le roman de Joseph Conrad.
[aparté off]

[Edith on]
J'oubliais un point : _21 g_ m'a fait pensé, pour sa construction contournée et (trop) apparente, aux romans de John Irving, qui sentent leur atelier d'écriture : ce qui fait que (pour moi, toujours) Irving est un habile faiseur mais pas un romancier talentueux. J'ai vraiment ressenti la même impression avec le film.
[Edith off]


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

bompi a dit:


> Iñárritu ne me convainc guère. J'ai vu _21 Grams_ et j'ai trouvé que c'était trop fabriqué. Certes, tout film est fabriqué (enfin, quand le type derrière la caméra est un cinéaste évidemment, pas un tâcheron) mais là, je sentais tout le temps les ficelles et, d'une certaine manière, la manipulation. Dans son genre, plus simple et aussi un peu faiseur, Altman avait mieux réussi _Short Cuts_, en matière de film "choral". Voire le sympathique et habile Soderbergh. Dans _21 g_ je n'ai pas adhéré au film, en dépit des acteurs, que j'aime bien (encore que Sean Penn soit incapable de ne pas trop en faire à mauvais escient).
> 
> Du coup, je me suis abstenu pour Babel où, rien qu'avec les quelques extraits que j'ai vu, c'était encore plus criant et systématique. Ce qui n'enlève rien à la maîtrise technique de Iñárritu.
> 
> ...



oui, _Traffic_ de Soderbergh (je pense que tu parles de ce film-là) a cette élégance formelle que n'ont pas _21 grammes_ ou _Amours chiennes_.
à la première vision d'_Amours chiennes_, j'ai été complètement bluffé par la construction du récit. 
à la seconde vision, l'épisode de la présentatrice et de son chien, m'ont parfaitement ennuyé. 
pour _21 grammes_, j'ai mis beaucoup de temps à rentrer dans l'histoire. mais, après, il y a Sean Penn...
_Babel_, j'y suis allé en traînant les pieds et je suis resté parfaitement indifférent...

chez Iñárritu (merci, pour les accents  ), j'aime bien cette énergie qu'il y a dans la première partie d'_Amours chiennes_, le télescopage, le jump-cut...

*******
pour Conrad (il y a quelques temps, j'ai presque tout relu dans la nouvelle traduction d'Odette Lamolle aux Editions Autrement, rien à voir avec ce que proposait Aubry ou Neel... mis à part Gide pour certaines nouvelles), il y a aussi _Sous les yeux de l'Occident_, moins dense et complexe que _Nostromo_ et moins connu.

John Irving: jamais lu...

*******
pour rester dans la littérature chorale et le cinéma, _Au-dessous du volcan_ de Lowry, est le prototype du roman chausse-trappe, dense et hermétique, avec cercles concentriques, niveaux et dérives alambiquées et fortement alcoolisées. un sommet d'ennui vintage et culte (_itou_, pour le film, même si Albert Finney impose son début de bedaine avec maestria et que Jacqueline Bisset s'ennuie ferme avec élégance...).

et pour finir, à l'ombre d'Altman, il y a _Magnolia_ de Paul Thomas Anderson. un peu long, un peu bavard, mais j'aime bien les films où il pleut des grenouilles... 
(aussi, le film qui m'a montré que Cruise était un très grand comédien...)


.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Le livre de Conrad et son titre, m'ont tout de suite fait penser au film de Dépardon: "Un homme sans l'occident".

Un film en N/B au grain délicat, une photo superbe (on peut s'en douter ), mais j'avoue être rester sur ma faim. Peut-être est-ce le but?

Sinon, pour rebondir sur LHO (si je peux me permettre ), P. T. Anderson est selon moi, un grand, un très grand réalisateur dont je revois ces films toujours avec autant de plaisirs.
Boogie nights - Magnolia-Punch Drunk love - There were be blood sont pour moi de véritable petits bijoux, allant de l'histoire emplie de clin d'oeil amuseurs à une histoire épique, grandiose et sombre.

Cette nuit, ce fut, avec plaisirs un peu de courts-métrages issus du Dogme95. Toujours aussi puissant dans l'idée et dans la réalisation .


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Le livre de Conrad et son titre, m'ont tout de suite fait penser au film de Depardon: "Un homme sans l'occident".
> 
> Un film en N/B au grain délicat, une photo superbe (on peut s'en douter ), mais j'avoue être rester sur ma faim. Peut-être est-ce le but?
> 
> ...



_There will be blood_ dont j'ai déjà parlé, ici, aura très peu d'équivalent dans l'histoire du cinéma (la scène du Derrick, quand l'enfant devient sourd, est complétement incroyable et virtuose).
même si, à la deuxième vision, la première partie me semble moins forte que la première fois... mais bon.

*******
j'ai acheté un coffret Depardon chez arte (_San Clemente _et _Urgences_).
mais, je ne l'ai pas encore ouvert... 

mais, je reverrais bien _San Clemente_... 
enfin, pas maintenant... 
et le mieux, serait en hiver... 
quoique...

 :hein: 

*******
le Dogme95, à part _Les Idiots_ de Lars Van Trier et _Festen_, s'érige en un manifeste du sous-genre sous pretexte de faire des films a-personnel en low-tech...
(je parle des longs: _Mifune_, le film de Barr...).

mais, je veux bien une liste des courts... 

sinon, ce qui est interessant de savoir, c'est qu'une division de Zentropa (la boîte de production de Lars Van Trier et de son pote, l'homme au cigare, dont le nom m'échappe) produit des films pornos façon Dogme ou post-Dogme ou pas-Dogme du tout... 
et je sais que LVT en a réalisé, mais il ne sont pas encore visibles... 

*******
j'attends, avec impatience, _Whashington_ qui va clore la trilogie US de LVT, après _Dogville_ et _Manderlay_. 
(sortie prévue en 2009) et qui devrait réunir les deux actrices (Kidman et Dallas Howard).


.


----------



## pascalformac (24 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> _There will be blood_ dont j'ai déjà parlé, ici, aura très peu d'équivalent dans l'histoire du cinéma
> 
> .


pour moi aussi
c'est un des rares films de l'histoire du cinéma ( et j'en ai vu des masses) que j'ai laché en route tellement je m'ennuyais...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

Liste approximatif car j'ai pas les titres sous les yeux
- Le garçon qui marchait à reculons deThomas Vinterberg (1996)

Sinon, le second n'est pas un court, mais un long de d'Harmony Korine (Scénariste de certains film de Larry Clark comme Kids et Ken Park) intitulé Julien donkey-boy.

Sinon, j'ai aussi entendu parler de cette division "X" dans le boite de production de LVT. Faut dire qu'avec l'une des scènes des "Idiots", la frontière était plutôt mince


----------



## fedo (24 Juillet 2008)

perso j'adore _Inarritu_, _Babel_ m'a vraiment bien accroché, plus encore que _21 Grams_.
en plus de son style et de la photo (esthétiquement _Babel_ est magnifique), la musique est splendide (_Gustavo Santaollala_ pour les amateurs).

_Traffic_, même chose, j'ai adoré ce film (petite digression mais la bande son de _Traffic_ me semble-t-il, emprunte pas mal de titres à d'autres bandes son de film).

_There will be blood_ grand film de cette année qui a démarrée en trombe.

désormais, j'attends _Gomorra_ et le _Batman_ de _Christopher Nolan_ dont les précédents _Insomnia_ et _Le Prestige_ m'avait bien plus.


----------



## yvos (24 Juillet 2008)

LHO a dit:


> _Lake Tahoe_, est un film linéaire fait quasiment en plans fixes, qui utilise beaucoup l'horizontalité, la symétrie, la répétition (avec d'infimes variations) et le fondu au noir. souvent des plans d'ensemble où la caméra se pose et laisse les personnages, non pas remplir le champ, mais entrer et sortir du plan (ce qui est devenu assez rare au cinéma).
> 
> en même temps, l'histoire se construit à travers les différentes rencontre et le drame qui s'y lit est simplement effleuré par touches sensibles.
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas spécialement accroché à ce film. Il y a certes cette approche par plan fixe dans lesquels les personnages évoluent à leur guise, le principe intéressant de la coupure, etc...mais je trouve que cela ne suffit pas pour passer un grand moment et le drame, la trame, se trouvent écrasés par ce dispositif.

Sans plus, pour moi


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2008)

fedo a dit:


> _Traffic_, même chose, j'ai adoré ce film (petite digression mais la bande son de _Traffic_ me semble-t-il, emprunte pas mal de titres à d'autres bandes son de film).


C'est Cliff Martinez qui s'est chargé de la bande-son de _Traffic_ (c'est d'ailleurs lui aussi qui a composé la magnifique BO de _Solaris_). Sur le disque, on trouve des morceaux venus de Kruder & Dorfmeister, FatBoy Slim, Brian Eno (Apollo: Atmospheres & Soundtracks) et ... Beethoven.

J'aime bien Traffic mais ... je préfère d'autres films plus légers de Soderbergh, comme _Out of Sight_ ou _The Limey_ ou plus personnels encore, avec _Solaris_ (je sais, Tarkovsky, je sais ).


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Liste approximatif car j'ai pas les titres sous les yeux
> - Le garçon qui marchait à reculons deThomas Vinterberg (1996)
> Sinon, le second n'est pas un court, mais un long de d'Harmony Korine (Scénariste de certains film de Larry Clark comme Kids et Ken Park) intitulé Julien donkey-boy.



merci.  
Korine est plus un _ovni_ qu'un produit du Dogme95.
le seul lien avec LVT est sa copine Chloë Sevigny, qui joue notamment dans _Dogville _et _Manderlay_... 
mais, Korine, j'ai un peu de mal à adhérer... 



fedo a dit:


> désormais, j'attends _Gomorra_ et le _Batman_ de _Christopher Nolan_ dont les précédents _Insomnia_ et _Le Prestige_ m'avait bien plus.



_Insomnia_, j'avais vu l'original en DVD avec Stellan Skarsgard, l'acteur de _Breaking the Waves_ et _Dogville_ (encore LVT) et le remake, un peu plus tard, dans un festival en plein-air (avec...... et Martin Donovan, l'acteur qui hante les films de Hal Hartley... ).

le premier opus est plus sombre et l'image plus brutale, plus crue. la lumière plus aveuglante. le héros plus dépressif. l'insomnie plus infernale. les jours plus longs et certaines scènes plus hot... 

à côté, le remake insomniaque de Noland fait un peu pâle figure... 

*******
@ bompi, pour _Solaris_, je ne dirais rien... 
"what else ?"


.


----------



## joeldu18cher (1 Août 2008)

depuis un mois que canal le diffuse , j'ai decouvert le fameux james bond blond casino royale et c'est vraiment un chef d'oeuvre de variations de style, de musiques belles et adaptées à toutes les situations , , efficace et dramatique le top!
une eva green james bond girl belle troublante émouvante .


----------



## Majintode (1 Août 2008)

​
J'en avais entendu que du bien, et je n'ai pas été déçu, loin de là. Pixar frappe très fort encore une fois, en signant ici une très fable sur l'amour, l'amitié, l'avenir de l'homme et l'écologie.
Un régal pour les petits et les grands.
+1 pour la très belle chanson de Peter Gabriel "Down to Earth"...


----------



## Chang (3 Août 2008)

Je suis assez d'accord avec toi ... c'est une fable simple mais qui fait mouche comme Pixar sait les faire. 

Hier soir j'ai vu Cloverfield ... J'avoue que le debut et la fin abruptent m'ont un peu agace ... le mec qui garde la camera a l'epaule pendant les pires moments ca me laisse perplexe aussi.
Par contre j'aime bien les animations. La taille de ce monstre qui fait de Manhattan son terrain de jeu, on avait pas vu ca depuis King Kong ... 
Au final jai trouve ca trop court. J'aimerai bien le meme mais en version cinema classique, pas la camera sur l'epaule, c'est un style que j'apprecie pas ... 
Et avec une bonne fin bien hollywoodienne ou les generaux se congratulent d'avoir achever la bestiole. Ya pas a dire, quand on l'a, cette scene est repulsive ... quand on l'a pas, elle nous manque ...

Nan mais j'deconne hein ...  ...

Non sinon mon coup de coeur c'est The Big Lebowski revu avant hier. Je crois pouvoir dire que John Turturro est Jesus, le bowleur en violet qui nous offre une tirade de fou :

[youtube]K9Vg9-3D1dg[/youtube]

​


----------



## da capo (3 Août 2008)

Majintode a dit:


> ​
> J'en avais entendu que du bien, et je n'ai pas été déçu, loin de là. Pixar frappe très fort encore une fois, en signant ici une très fable sur l'amour, l'amitié, l'avenir de l'homme et l'écologie.
> Un régal pour les petits et les grands.
> +1 pour la très belle chanson de Peter Gabriel "Down to Earth"...



Vu avant-hier avec mon fils.
Certes, je ne me suis pas ennuyé.

Mais je ne suis pas emballé, loin de là : le ressort de l'intrigue n'a rien de surprenant, tout est convenu. L'humour quel humour ?
Un ensemble lisse comme la robe de Eve.

Sans compter les références un peu lourdingues à l'univers Apple (startup chime pour wall-e, apparence de Eve, la ressemblance entre Eve et Ive (designer mac et iPod), voix de Auto par MacinTalk)

Tout cela donne un truc sans grande saveur.

Vous avez des enfants, ils aimeront et sortiront de là calmes et détendus. Vous êtes adultes, beuh, vous oublierez vite.


----------



## poulpino (11 Août 2008)

The wicker man, pas celui avec nicolas cage attention hein, je parle du vrai. Sinon personne aurait une idée pour que photobooth s'ouvre à nouveau?

Kira muratova vous connaissez? Bon ok j'ai vu que son premier film, avis aux amateurs le rôle masculin principal est tenu par le grand VISSOTSKY. 

Diary of the dead (on est presque en plein dedans).
:style::style::style::style::style::style::casse::casse:


----------



## snakerv (18 Août 2008)

Je viens de me mater "Onion Movie", un excellent pamphlet contre les médias, produit par zucker (scary movie 3 et 4, la série des y a-t-il un filc, etc...). Je ne m'attendais pas à un si bon film, avec peu de moyens et tant d'humour, loin de l'humour gras des films produits par zucker justement ^^


----------



## Emmanuel94 (19 Août 2008)

le premier pour un polar canadien sans prétentions mais excellent "Bon Cop Bad Cop", ok cela fait penser à l'Arme Fatale, mais c'est drôle.... le second c'est American Gangster excellent.... dans tous les domaines, un must see pour ceux qui aiment les polars.

Mon coup de grisou c'est un film anglais "a Very British Gangster", dommage le montage est plat, et cela fait trop reportage (à mon humble avis évidemment)


----------



## snakerv (20 Août 2008)

je viens de me revoir "the hunt for red october", je dois dire que les films adaptés des romans de clancy sont souvent géniaux. Et puis sean connery, quel charisme


----------



## JPTK (23 Août 2008)

ps : mention spéciale pour "l'entretien du box"


----------



## snakerv (26 Août 2008)

Salut tous,
Je viens de finir de voir "mari to ko inu no monogatari", ici en photo :






Ps : désolé, j'ai bien mis l'image droite avec l'utilitaire du mac, mais, bien que j'ai l'image droite sur mon ordi, je n'arrive pas a l'uploader droite, bizarre?

Bref, l'histoire, grosso merdo :

Aya est une petite fille assez triste depuis la mort de sa mère, elle vit chez son grand père a la campagne, avec son frère, pendant que son père travaille avec sa soeur dans la ville voisine.
Aya, en jouant avec son frère, trouve une petite chienne, qu'elle nommera Marie. Malgré les réticences de son père, et avec l'aide de son grand père, Aya va réussir à faire adopter Marie, ainsi que ses 3 petits par la suite, a toutes la famille.
Seulement voilà, le 23 octobre 2004, le terrible tremblement de terre de Chuetsu, près de Niigata va avoir lieu (échelle 6.8 sur l'échelle de Richter), et va emporter la maisonnée où réside Aya et son grand père. Grâce à Marie, la petite Shiba Inu, les secours vont pouvoir intervenir et sauver Aya et son grand père. Mais ils ne vont pouvoir emmener Marie et ses petits...
Pour la suite, à vous de voir, je vais pas vous le spoiler 

Bon, j'ai acheté ce film pour ma copine d'abord, et pour moi, qui adore les chiens japonais (j'ai un shiba et une akita inu à la maison). Je ne m'attendais pas à voir un chef d'oeuvre... et bien j'aurais bien fait d'éviter de penser ce jour là, car ce film est juste formidable :
L'histoire, inspirée de fait réels, est émotionnellement bien chargée malgré le maigre sujet de départ, et finalement, plutôt que se retrouver, à la façon du "grand voyage" sur un film d'animaux banals, on se retrouve, en voyant les humains aussi souvent que les chiens, devant un postulat humaniste terriblement révélateur d'une certaine société (les vrais héros de tous les jours ne sont jamais assez remercié quand ils le sont, et leurs boulots est souvent ingrats).
Le film est vraiment maitrisé, la réalisation est impec, le jeux d'acteur plus que convaincant, la photo géniale et décors sublimes.

Bref, un film que je ne saurais que trop vous conseiller de voir, pour les amoureux de la langue de yasushi Inoué, car le film est entièrement en japonais, sous titré japonais et japonais simplifié (avec un peu moins de kanjis).


----------



## fedo (26 Août 2008)

perso je suis allé voir _The Dark Knight_, le nouveau Batman donc.
merci Christopher Nolan, j'ai passé un très bon moment, beaucoup de rebondissements. Ca reste hollywoodien mais ce n'est pas pesant.
il y a un côté polar noir et c'est le plus réaliste des Batman que j'ai vu (je n'ai pas vu _Batman Begins_).

très bon film, assez loin des réalisations classiques en la matière (un anti Joel Schumacher).


----------



## bompi (1 Septembre 2008)

2h30, ce n'est pas un peu long ?

De mon côté, j'ai vu Wall-E pendant les vacances et j'ai trouvé ça génial. Disons : génial pour sa première demi-heure et très bien pour l'heure qui suit.
J'aime bien voir l'évolution technique de Pixar et ce qu'ils parviennent à faire à chaque nouvel opus. Mais le plus important est que c'est avant tout du cinéma et qu'ils continuent de privilégier leur histoire, le découpage, les cadrages, la musique etc. La technique n'est qu'au service de tout cela et pas l'inverse.

Bref, il ne me reste plus qu'à dégoter _Hello, Dolly!_.


----------



## Adrienhb (4 Septembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> 2h30, ce n'est pas un peu long ?



C'est une critique qu'on entend souvent.
Perso, pas vu le temps passer. Par contre me suis parfois un peu perdu dans toutes les sous-intrigues. J'ai surtout été surpris par la noirceur du film. 
Mais au final:
Passé un très bon moment. Le Joker change de celui imaginé par Burton et ça fait du bien. L'ouverture est excellente. L'histoire d'Harvey Dent fort bien menée. Pleins de détails bien vus.
Bref... fort bon.

Par contre... pas compris ce que Scarecrow fait là au début, le raccord d'avec le premier film est pas tip top, pas trop aimé le nouveau masque de Batman. Mais ce sont des détails.
Si vous aimez l'homme chauve qui souris, n'hésitez pas.


----------



## fedo (4 Septembre 2008)

> C'est une critique qu'on entend souvent.
> Perso, pas vu le temps passer. Par contre me suis parfois un peu perdu dans toutes les sous-intrigues. J'ai surtout été surpris par la noirceur du film.



mêmes sentiments. c'est le film le plus noir de Christopher Nolan. c'est d'autant plus étonnant qu'il s'agit d'un blockbuster.

mention spécial au mixage son et à la musique d'Hans Zimmer.

je vais tâcher d'aller voir Gomorra ce week end. quelqu'un l'a vu ?


----------



## bompi (5 Septembre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> mêmes sentiments. c'est le film le plus noir de Christopher Nolan. c'est d'autant plus étonnant qu'il s'agit d'un blockbuster.


La version scandinave d'_Insomnia_ était bien plus glauque et poisseuse que la sienne, plus esthétique et "moralement correcte".


----------



## Adrienhb (6 Septembre 2008)

fedo a dit:


> mention spécial au mixage son et à la musique d'Hans Zimmer.



Si on peut appeler cela une musique... c'est assez spécial ce mixage, mais ça colle parfaitement à l'ambiance, la noirceur. Très fort.  Ce son tellement omniprésent qu'on se dit régulièrement "ah mais il y a du son!".


----------



## GroDan (6 Septembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> 2h30, ce n'est pas un peu long ?
> 
> De mon côté, j'ai vu Wall-E pendant les vacances et j'ai trouvé ça génial. Disons : génial pour sa première demi-heure et très bien pour l'heure qui suit.
> J'aime bien voir l'évolution technique de Pixar et ce qu'ils parviennent à faire à chaque nouvel opus. Mais le plus important est que c'est avant tout du cinéma et qu'ils continuent de privilégier leur histoire, le découpage, les cadrages, la musique etc. La technique n'est qu'au service de tout cela et pas l'inverse.
> ...



Je plussoie, Wall-E, c'est du trés grand ! Un film visionnaire, l'apprentissage de la lecture avec le logo des marques, c'est trés fort !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

Pour moi :  Into the wild    &  300


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Septembre 2008)

Affreux, sale, méchant, sans concessions...
Le film arrive même à rendre Estelle (ex)Hallyday bandante...

Un grand moment de détente sous tension :style:


----------



## Macuserman (7 Septembre 2008)

Mon coup de coeur de la semaine?

"11 Septembre 2001, dans les Tours Jumelles".
Un film sensationnel pour ne pas oublier cet évènement tragique.

Un Jean Reno parfait, et des images vraiment belles, pour une si triste date anniversaire (dans 4 jours, je le rappelle)...


----------



## Majintode (7 Septembre 2008)

J'ai profité du beau temps durant l'été pour aller au ciné...

*Wall-E :* second visionnage, cette fois accompagné des petits (14, 11 et 7 ans). Ils ont beaucoup aimé, et le plus petit a bien compris le côté "écolo" du film. Qu'il y ait du placement produit ils s'en fichaient, ça les a juste fait marrer de reconnaître l'iPod du grand frère et le bruit du Mac de leur père 

*Le premier jour du reste de ta vie :* très bon film. Des acteurs vraiment bons, des tranches de vie selon le point de vue de chaque membre de la famille, des situations bien "film français réaliste"...  Pas hyper original mais très bien joué, et donc attachant.

*The Dark Knight :* excellent ! Le meilleur Batman au cinéma ? Aïe... Disons que Tim Burton avait fait deux films géniaux avec des personnages bien sombres, bien Tim Burton. Nolan s'est attaché à coller à l'ambiance très noire du comic de Franck Miller et c'est mission accomplie. Les personnages sont hallucinants de "réalisme" (  ) et je n'ai pas vu les 2h30 passer. Et que dire du personnage du Joker... le diable incarné.


----------



## Craquounette (13 Septembre 2008)

Revu pour la 3 ou 4ème fois, un grand classique. Que dis-je un film culte! 




Je ne crois pas qu'il soit nécessaire de rajouter quelque chose :love:


----------



## fedo (5 Octobre 2008)

vu ces dernières semaines:

_Gomorra_, du cinéma alternatif comme on dit. très descriptif, peu narratif. c'est un film choc, brut, très violent car la violence n'est pas stylisée. très bon film mais donc rien à voir avec le cinéma américain mainstream ou indépendant.

_Appaloosa_, très bonne surprise que ce western aux dialogues travaillés (sans lourdeur, avec beaucoup d'humour). j'avais peur d'être déçu car Ed Harris qui joue et réalise le film jouit d'une certaine immunité médiatique...
les comédiens ont pris plaisir à participer à ce projet et ça se sent.


----------



## Adrienhb (5 Octobre 2008)

Le scénario tient à un fil et ne réserve guère de surprises... mais:
Le film est joyeux, enlevé, dans de beaux décors ensoleillés;
les chansons sont parfaitement intégrées aux dialogues et à l'histoire et donnent envie de se lever et danser;
les acteurs s'amusent, ne se prennent pas au sérieux et ça se voit! Par exemple, contrairement aux affiches photoshopées, ils laissent voir leurs rides. Et bé ça fait du bien! 
Meryl Streep est superbe!


Bref... un film dont on ressort avec un grand sourire! :love:


----------



## JPTK (13 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>



Aseptisé, ennuyeux, le violent et le gore au service du pas grand chose. J'aime pas aussi cette esthétisation MTVienne, encore moins le fait qu'on y voit pas un bout de sein ou de sexe, comme si on pouvait tout montrer mais que le cul ça restait plus grave, qu'il fallait cacher ce sein parce que c'est vulgaire.

Sinon ça m'a fait penser aussi à Calvaire, que j'avais guère plus aimé.

Vieux fantasmes parisiens sur la campagne glauque et consanguine, cinéma adulescent où on vient agiter des épouvantails néo-nazi qui font peur, bref on se casse pas trop le cul sur le scénar.

Bon je me suis endormi au 3/4, ça se laisse regarder quand même, mais pas sans quelques nombreux bâillements quand même.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Octobre 2008)

Des Trous dans la tête (_Brand Upon the Brain!_).
de Guy Maddin








j'aime bien ce titre (en français). 
quand on veut raconter des épisodes de son enfance, rien n'est linéaire. 
il y a forcément des manques, des vides, des trous...

j'aime bien, aussi, cette idée de fuite... 

après, _The Saddest Music in The World_ (un concours musical sur fond de rivalité amoureuse) avec une Isabella Rossellini, en cul de jatte, qui exhibe les plus belles jambes du monde, des jambes en verre... et _Cowards Bend the Knee (_une forme d'autobiographie surréaliste), Guy Maddin explore, à nouveau, le problème des origines (sa propre enfance fantasmée et celle du cinéma muet).





​ 
Guy Maddin. _The Saddest Music in the World. _2006.​ 
​ [youtube]1E2rsm0u2Fg&hl=en&fs=1[/youtube]​
Guy Maddin. _Brand Upon the Brain!_. Trailer. 2006.


entre onirisme, délire, film d'horreur teinté d'érotisme et conte de fées sans fées, mais avec la voix étrange d'Isabella Rossellini, Guy Maddin revisite les débuts du cinéma, celui d'avant la couleur et la parole. un cinéma des origines qui puiserait son essence dans le courant expressionniste et formaliste au temps du muet.

fondu à l'iris, intertitre, grain apparent (ici, la surface granuleuse du Super 8) _Des Trous dans la Tête_ est un film sans dialogues, entre imaginaire et fantastique, forme burlesque et débauche surréaliste, qui dans ses multiples références, son montage hystérique et ses décalages incessants, brouille toutes formes de repères.


*******
il y a eu une version _live_ donnée à l'Opéra de Berlin avec Isabella Rossellini en narratrice, dans le cadre du Festival international du film de Berlin, et une autre, à New-York avec Lou Reed, Laurie Anderson, Eli Wallach... 
dans l'attente... d'un passage à l'Opéra Garnier...   et du prochain film de Maddin: _Winnipeg mon amour_, sortie prévue en 2009.


sur Guy Maddin, un coffret de 4 DVDs (de l'excellent distributeur E.D. Distribution) avec notamment un _Dracula _(sous forme de ballet) qui aurait rencontré Gustav Malher un soir d'ennui dans un bar triste de Winnipeg...

.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Aseptisé, ennuyeux, le violent et le gore au service du pas grand chose. J'aime pas aussi cette esthétisation MTVienne, encore moins le fait qu'on y voit pas un bout de sein ou de sexe, comme si on pouvait tout montrer mais que le cul ça restait plus grave, qu'il fallait cacher ce sein parce que c'est vulgaire.
> 
> Sinon ça m'a fait penser aussi à Calvaire, que j'avais guère plus aimé.
> 
> ...



Mais pas du tout... Juste un hommage décomplexé à "Massacre à la tronçonneuse", sans plus...    

Et puis laisse-moi vite tomber ce ton et ce timbre Henry Chapiesque, tu m'agaces...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Octobre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Aseptisé, ennuyeux, le violent et le gore au service du pas grand chose.
> Sinon ça m'a fait penser aussi à Calvaire, que j'avais guère plus aimé.
> bref on se casse pas trop le cul sur le scénar.
> Bon je me suis endormi au 3/4, ça se laisse regarder quand même, mais pas sans quelques nombreux bâillements quand même.



*Il ferait un bon chroniqueur à Libé*
ce JPTK


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Octobre 2008)

Vu hier soir.
Grosse claque.







A voir impérativement.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2008)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *Il ferait un bon chroniqueur à Libé*
> ce JPTK



Héééééé, mon Dupond!!!!! :love:
Alors, t'as vu quoi récemment comme film qu'il est bien?...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2008)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vu hier soir.
> Grosse claque.
> 
> 
> ...



Je confirme, mon Choupinet, même si ton lien ne s'affiche pas ...  

Oï!


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je confirme, mon Choupinet, même si ton lien ne s'affiche pas ...
> 
> Oï!



forcément, j'en ai pas mis de lien


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Octobre 2008)

Toujours est-il qu'aucune image ne s'affiche...


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Octobre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Toujours est-il qu'aucune image ne s'affiche...



Une fois de temps en temps si, c'est étrange regarde en dessous

Bon bref:


----------



## JPTK (16 Octobre 2008)

Ah oui très bien ce petit film


----------



## Anonyme (16 Octobre 2008)

Effectivement, je confirme pour ce film. Au passage, comme Patochman, je n'avais aucun visuel dans le 1er post.

Sinon, personne est allé voir le dernier film de Woody Allen, au titre trop long...?

Un bon petit moment de détente. Le scénario n'est pas super originale, mais comme toujours Woody (le robot ) arrive toujours a donné ce petit plus. Les dialogues sont souvent savoureux et l'interprétation assez juste.

Par contre, la pauvre Scarlette est complètement effacée voir écrasée par Penelope Cruz, irrésistible.


----------



## JPTK (13 Novembre 2008)

J'avais pas entendu parler de ce film, je sais pas ce que ça donne mais le sujet est intéressant, mais bon la bande annonce est je sais pas comment dire, merdique ?

*Nos enfants nous accuseron*t - Jean-Paul Jaud

[DM]k2saiabKRtvZGvP2bC&[/DM]


----------



## deuzef (21 Novembre 2008)

Salut,

J'allais poster sur ce film justement !

Je trouves pas la bande-annonce pourrie, elle est juste un peu longue.

Ce film dénonce les méfaits de la mauvaise alimentation et des  pesticides et du coup la bande-annonce est très alarmiste (accentué par la musique en plus). Ca fait flipper les extraits d'interview d'agriculteurs, les stats sur les cancers et leucémies...
C'est sûr que c'est pas le genre de film dont on doit sortir "indemne".
Je pense que j'irai le voir pour m'informer sur le sujet.

Y'a une phrase qui tue dans la bande-annonce : "Cette nouvelle génération d'enfants est la première de l'histoire moderne à être en moins bonne santé que ses parents" 
...


----------



## fedo (24 Novembre 2008)

vu récemment:



Quantum of Solace, c'est la naissance d'un nouveau Bond, en moins ambassadeur de sa Majesté, en plus James Bourne. je n'ai pas vu le précédent mais j'ai trouvé le film efficace, pas trop long mais moins rythmé qu'un Jason Bourne. de belles images aussi dans ce James Bond avec un soin esthétique certain.



Hellboy II: divertissant comme on dit mais avec le côté onirique propre à Guillermo Del Toro. on voudrait plus de scènes dans me monde souterain et moins de scènes de "monstres dans la vie réelles". un peu long à s'installer mais au bout d'une 1/2 heure ça prend.
vu aujourd'hui Rocknrolla: terrible, terrible, terrible. Guy Ritchie est de retour, celui D'arqnues, crimes et botaniques. un excellent moment, un des meilleurs films de l'autonome, sans conteste le meilleur polar pour l'instant.


----------



## Macbeth (27 Novembre 2008)

Je trouve que Quantum of solace fonctionne bien mieux lorsqu'on a vu le précédent ( Il commence précisément ou s'arrête le précédent) C'est une forme de Dyptique. La comparaison avec la série Jason Bourne est inévitable sur ce film effectivement.

Pour Hell Boy II je suis toujours aussi séduit pas l'inventivité visuelle de Guillermo del toro. Il parviens même dans un film plus commercial à faire passer sa poésie. Son univers est vraiment fascinant (et c'est ce qui tiens tout le film, l'intrigue étant plutôt classique).


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Novembre 2008)

Macbeth a dit:


> Je trouve que Quantum of solace fonctionne bien mieux lorsqu'on a vu le précédent ( Il commence précisément ou s'arrête le précédent) C'est une forme de Dyptique.



Qui pourrait bien devenir un tryptique, en voyant la fin de QoS. 
Et autant j'avais absolument apprécié Casino Royale, autant j'ai trouvé Quantum Of Solace très décevant (c'est annoncé dès le générique d'intro, qui aurait pu être fait par Coca-Cola... :/ ). Moins bien réalisé, moins bien joué également, Daniel Craig perd en épaisseur. Casino Royale n'aurait définitivement pas du avoir de suite... 

*L'Echange*, de Clint Eastwood, m'a pour sa part bluffé. C'est, comme souvent chez Eastwood, très bien réalisé. Le drame de cette mère de famille, superbement interprétée par Angelina Jolie, est émouvant. La scène de rencontre entre la mère qui cherche la vérité et l'assassin autiste et dérangé est tragique. Tout comme l'est le désespoir incarné par cette femme qui va tenter de refaire sa vie en cherchant, tout au long de son existence, la vérité.

Un très beau film, vraiment. 

Et un mot sur le *dyptique mesrinien* : le premier est définitivement bien meilleur que le deuxième. Cassel se lâche, et en fait malheureusement trop ; Richet tombe dans l'action à l'Hollywoodienne tragique... et, donne le sentiment, à plusieurs reprises, d'avoir besoin de se justifier d'avoir fait un film sur un gangster ; Ce qui est pathétique...


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et un mot sur le *dyptique mesrinien* : le premier est définitivement bien meilleur que le deuxième.



Ah ben le deuxième doit vraiment pas casser des briques alors.
Parce que déjà, le premier... Enfin... Chaipas, je me suis un peu emmerdé quand même.

Et puis j'y ai refléchi après : on ne présente pas Mesrine sous son meilleur jour, pour ne pas en faire l'apologie, OK, mais est-ce que le réalisateur n'est pas tombé dans l'excés inverse?
Il parait que c'était un gars très charmeur, et charmant, mais je n'ai pas eu l'impression de voir cet aspect la de sa personnalité dans le film, j'ai juste vu un gangster/homme de main sans trop d'envergure, plutôt un sale type, point.

Peut être que c'est plus développé dans la deuxième partie?


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Novembre 2008)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ben le deuxième doit vraiment pas casser des briques alors.
> Parce que déjà, le premier... Enfin... Chaipas, je me suis un peu emmerdé quand même.
> 
> Et puis j'y ai refléchi après : on ne présente pas Mesrine sous son meilleur jour, pour ne pas en faire l'apologie, OK, mais est-ce que le réalisateur n'est pas tombé dans l'excés inverse?
> ...



Alors, justement, non, c'est pas du tout développé dans la deuxième partie ! Ce que tu décris est encore plus exagéré dans le deuxième ; Mesrine est présenté comme un fou, plus irrationnel que réfléchi, plus plus grande gueule et voyou qu'autre chose... Alors, comme tu le dis, ce n'était pas tout à fait ça. C'est ce que j'ai voulu dire par "Cassel se lâche" : il fait du cinéma, mais ne joue plus Mesrine, n'arrive plus à représenter l'ambiguïté du personnage, à la fois brigand et charmeur, tueur et amant, révolté et révoltant.

Et justement, à trop vouloir se justifier de faire un film sur Mesrine, et de ne pas tomber dans une apologie béate, Richet semble s'éloigner de la réalité de Jacques Mesrine. Et le deuxième film est, sur ce point, encore plus pathétique.
(A la limite, la phrase au début de chaque film aurait suffit...).


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> "Cassel se lâche" : il fait du cinéma, mais ne joue plus Mesrine,



Ah? Il a déjà joué quelque chose Cassel? :rateau:


----------



## twinworld (27 Novembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et un mot sur le *dyptique mesrinien* :


Dans le genre "film sur les grands criminels", il y aussi Der Baader/Meinong Komplex (La Bande à Baader) qui est sorti. Il est pas trop violent (j'ai pas vu Mesrine, mais j'ai cru comprendre que ça était assez dur). Le film ne s'attarde pas sur un personnage en particulier, ça évite donc la glorification d'une icône. Par contre, ça tombe dans l'autre travers : le film reste assez superficiel sur les motivations, sur l'idéologie, sur les réflexions des différents membres du groupe à propos de leurs actions. C'est vaguement abordé par l'évocation des lignes de défenses opposées de Meinong et Baader/Gudrun à leur procès. Mais au final, en deux heures et demi j'aurais bien aimé que certains personnages soient observés/décryptés un peu plus. 

L'autre légère gène est dans le choix artistique de la lumière et de la photo. Autant des fois (surtout au début du film) on se croirait dans un film des années septantes, autant d'autres fois, on a l'impression d'une série américaine à la Prison Break, notamment certaines des vues extérieures de la prison en traveling sur grue ou en hélico.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Novembre 2008)

Johnny Mad Dog- Bande annonce

Je vais pas la faire longue, je souhaite juste vous encourager à aller voir ce film...
Un vrai choc. Indispensable.


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Novembre 2008)

En plus c'est le film d'un pote :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Novembre 2008)

Comment qu'y s'la pète lui.


----------



## boodou (8 Décembre 2008)

The Visitor


----------



## Romuald (8 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> The Visitor



Mézencor ? 

C'est un peu court, jeune homme ©


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2008)

Benoît Delépine et Gustave Kervern vont sortir un nouveau film, en guest star la fabuleuse Yolande Moreau (faudrait que je revois le très beau "quand la même monte"), un scénario très très alléchant, j'ai hâte. Rapidement et de mémoire, ça se passe dans une usine dans laquelle un matin il ne reste plus rien, elle a été délocalisée, avec les machines, et là je crois que Delépine va partir à la recherche du patron scélérat pour le tuer.




> A suivre de près, vraiment à suivre de près les compères Delepine et Kervern, échappés de Groland à qui l'on doit les deux fascinantes pièces alternatives Aaltra et Avida. Deux portraits de l'humanité dramatigrotèsque. Forcément, leur prochain film demeure une attente en soi. Louise Michel n'est pas un portrait direct de la célèbre anarchiste mais une petite allégorie qui tient néanmoins à rester dans le sujet à travers les deux prénoms de personnages principaux (Louise ET Michel, donc). Louise se lance donc ici à la poursuite du patron de l'usine de cintres picarde pour laquelle elle travaille, après que ce dernier se soit enfuit sans prévenir pour se délocaliser. Avec ses collègues, elle va réunir de l'argent et engager un tueur à gage pour se débarrasser du lâche...
> Sans plus de détail, on se réjouira de trouver une fois encore un casting particulièrement riche puisque Yolande Moreau et Bouli Lanners seront accompagnés par Benoît Poelvoorde, Francis Kuntz, Albert Dupontel et Philippe Katerine.










*sortie en salle le 24 Décembre 2008.*


----------



## boodou (15 Décembre 2008)

_"l'intelligence est relative"_

à voir absolument


----------



## twinworld (15 Décembre 2008)

Je suis allé voir l'Echange, d'Eastwood. J'ai trouvé nul. Tout comme dans Million Dollars Baby, Eastwood en fait des tonnes dans le pathos et se complait à filmer la souffrance gratuitement, puisqu'elle ne sert pas son propos. 

Un ami m'a dit voir dans ce film une critique de la concentration des pouvoirs, l'inutilité de la peine de mort, une attaque contre l'administration républicaine de Bush fils et contre l'ouverture des geôles de Guantanamo hors de toute juridiction. Je n'y ai vu qu'une tentative de dépeindre grossièrement la frustration et l'impuissance de l'individu face à l'état en usant encore une fois d'un manichéisme naïf. 

Bref, je déconseille.


----------



## flotow (15 Décembre 2008)

Pt'et qu'avec Gran Torino il fera mieux  (en tout cas, la BA de celui ci me donne envie d'aller le voir (GT))

@boodou : effectivement, sympa comme film  Un peu tiré par les cheveux, mais ça m'a bien plu


----------



## fedo (16 Décembre 2008)

> Un ami m'a dit voir dans ce film une critique de la concentration des pouvoirs, l'inutilité de la peine de mort, une attaque contre l'administration républicaine de Bush fils et contre l'ouverture des geôles de Guantanamo hors de toute juridiction.



chacun y voit ce qu'il veut bien voir. mais Clint Eastwood est républicain et je crois que c'est toi qui a raison:



> Je n'y ai vu qu'une tentative de dépeindre grossièrement la frustration et l'impuissance de l'individu face à l'état en usant encore une fois d'un manichéisme naïf.


----------



## rizoto (16 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> _"l'intelligence est relative"_
> 
> à voir absolument



Oui il est vraiment pas mal comme film...


----------



## richard-deux (17 Décembre 2008)

rizoto a dit:


> Oui il est vraiment pas mal comme film...



Tout le monde espionne tout le monde.
Le casting est excellent:
Brad Pitt en crétin fini et animateur de salle de remise en forme.
Sa collégue (j'ai oublié son nom) qui fait des fixettes sur ses opérations de chirurgie esthétique. George Clooney en Flic obsédé et qui collectionne les aventures via les annonces sur le web. 
John Malkovitch en agent de la CIA en retraite forcée et porté sur La bouteille qui tente d'écrire ses mémoires "palpitantes".


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2008)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> *sortie en salle le 24 Décembre 2008.*



Ouah, les 3 chroniqueurs de france cul sur la même longueur d'onde, c'est rare, LE film français 2008, apparemment c'est une pure réussite, déjà que les 2 précédents étaient géniaux, je suis trop fier d'eux    

J'espère que cette fois ils vont gagner un peu d'argent.


----------



## boodou (20 Décembre 2008)

Ah !


----------



## Chang (21 Décembre 2008)

Tres bon film ce "Burn After Reading" ... un bon Cohen avec Clooney et Pitt comme je les aime. Mc Dormand est toujours au top aussi ... super jeu des acteur, histoire tordue ...


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Décembre 2008)

Chang a dit:


> Tres bon film ce "Burn After Reading" ... un bon Cohen avec Clooney et Pitt comme je les aime. Mc Dormand est toujours au top aussi ... super jeu des acteur, histoire tordue ...



Et univers démantiel à la Coen !... :love: Pas mal du tout en effet


----------



## Majintode (26 Décembre 2008)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Et univers démantiel à la Coen !... :love: Pas mal du tout en effet



J'aime beaucoup les films des frères Cohen mais je préfère largement ce qu'ils faisaient dans les années 90 : Miller's Crossing, Fargo, le Grand Saut...
Je trouve vraiment pas mal Burn After Reading, les acteurs sont excellents, le scénar est vraiment dingue, mais ça ne m'a pas scotché comme l'avait fait The Big Lebowski.

Mais bon le personnage de Brad Pitt, quand même, il est vraiment excellent...
"And codes, and lines, and shit"
"Is this Osbourne Cox...? You might be worried about the security of your shit_._"


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2008)

C'est sympathique mais vraiment mineur. Disons que les acteurs sont sympathiques aussi et que ça sauve en partie le film de son inconsistence.
Je suis quand même un brin déçu.

J'ai revu _Memories of Murder_ et ça, c'est un très bon film.


----------



## boodou (28 Décembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai revu _Memories of Murder_ et ça, c'est un très bon film.



Récemment sortie en DVD non ? C'est un excellent film effectivement 
à voir du même réalisateur (Bong Joon-Ho) : _The host 
_Le dernier film des frères Cohen ne me semble pas mineur, il est si rare qu'une filmographie soit autant cohérente et à la fois surprenante que la leur. Ce n'est pas leur meilleur certes, mais bon, Emmanuel Lubezki (_Children of Men_) comme chef-op rien que ça en fait un film à voir


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2008)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai revu _Memories of Murder_ et ça, c'est un très bon film.



_idem_. 

un peu comme dans _The Pledge_ (de Sean Penn), la fin laisse comme un goût d'inachevé et de perte... 

.


----------



## yvos (28 Décembre 2008)

Vu récemment : _La vie moderne_, de Raymond Depardon.

Film puissant, avec une lumière de dingue, des portraits incroyables, des regards, des gestes, des silences, des personnages terriblement attachants, bourrus et fiers. Et une tendresse particulière de Depardon pour l'univers de son enfance. 






C'est beau.


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2008)

boodou a dit:


> Récemment sortie en DVD non ? C'est un excellent film effectivement
> à voir du même réalisateur (Bong Joon-Ho) : _The host
> _Le dernier film des frères Cohen ne me semble pas mineur, il est si rare qu'une filmographie soit autant cohérente et à la fois surprenante que la leur. Ce n'est pas leur meilleur certes, mais bon, Emmanuel Lubezki (_Children of Men_) comme chef-op rien que ça en fait un film à voir


_The Host_ est effectivement une petite merveille aussi. 

Pour ce qui est de _Burn after reading_, je persiste.  Souvent, des grands réalisateurs, je préfère les films considérés comme mineurs. Pour les Coen Bros. c'est aussi le cas. Un film comme le _Hudsucker Proxy_ est une pure merveille que j'ai dû voir une dizaine de fois (acteurs, humour, finesse, élégance, beauté formelle etc.). Même _The big Lebovsky_ est supposé être une pochade par rapport au _Barber_ ou à _No country for old men_ (que je n'ai pas vu) et pourtant je le préfère au barbier (un peu long et Beethoven, c'est pénible ...)

Mais là, j'aime bien, je trouve cela sympathique mais c'est vraiment inconsistant (au contraire de tous leurs autres films). Les seuls moment jubilatoires (pour moi) restent les passages avec J.K.Simmons, carrément hilarants.


----------



## fedo (28 Décembre 2008)

> _No country for old men_ (que je n'ai pas vu)


celui-là est la raison pour laquelle je ne suis pas allé voir _Burn after reading_.
après ce film je suis certain d'être déçu. ça va être difficile de le faire oublier.
perso j'ai adoré _Fargo_, _The Big Lebowsky_ et _O'Brother_. _No country for old men_ est encore au dessus (_Fargo_ inclu) AMHA.
j'ai pas vu _The Barber_ ni le film de commande avec Zeta Jones.

d'ailleurs 2009 promet de beaux challenges à ce niveau. reste à Sam Mendes à égaler _Jarhead_ et _American beauty_, good luck Sam.
et à Fincher de faire aussi bien que _Zodiac_, hope you can.
dans un autre genre J.J Abrams passe de _Cloverfield_ à _Star Treck_. espérons pour lui qu'il ne quittera Youtube pour TF1 (ceux vont vu _Cloverfield_ comprendrons).


----------



## Fab'Fab (29 Décembre 2008)

Ouais. enfin "Cloverfield", c'était gentillet quand même


----------



## Chang (29 Décembre 2008)

Les freres Cohen sont bons en general ... c'est difficile de refaire un Fargo ou un O'Brother a chaque film tout de meme ...

En fait je savais meme pas que Burn After Reading etait d'eux quand je l'ai lance, je ne l'ai su qu'a la fin et en fait, ca colle assez a leur style ... je le regarderai encore sans probleme.

Un de mes preferes reste Blood Simple ... et d'ailleurs il me semble que le sheriff a un role dans Burn After Reading.


----------



## Chang (7 Janvier 2009)

Hier soir j'ai vu Religulous donc, je crois quil n'est pas encore dispo en France mais quand il sortira, je vous conseille d'aller le voir. C'est completement biaise, ca n'offre qu'un cote des choses et c'est profondement anti-religion ... il ne faut pas aller le voir comme un docu serieux.

Il y a deux passages particulierement croustillants dans ce film/docu ... le senateur et le senior du Vatican ... les deux ont vraiment moyen de devenir des sequences d'anthologie.

​


----------



## Chang (8 Janvier 2009)

Dans un registre completement different, jai matte Seul Contre Tous de Gaspar Noe. Comment dire, c'est comme se faire entarter avec une tarte a la merde ... ca eclabousse et ca remue les tripes un peu quand meme ...

Pour etre honnete, je dirais que j'ai pas compris la fin ... je vois ou Noe veut en venir jusqu'au bout et apres il fout le set en l'air avec ces 2-3mn qui terminent le film ...  ...

Sinon l'acteur principal (Philippe Nahon) est excellent comme toujours ... l'ambiance, le rythme, c'est du Noe et en fait je le trouve plus violent qu'Irreversible ... la c'est completement visceral ... cette voix omnipresente, ce qu'ell raconte surtout, dans la tete du mec lambda qui boit son caf' dans un troquet d'un quartier pourri de paris ... c'est flippant ... 







Avec le recul je me demande si ce film n'avait pas deja ete aborde sur ce fil ...  ...​


----------



## teleute (16 Janvier 2009)

fedo a dit:


> celui-là est la raison pour laquelle je ne suis pas allé voir _Burn after reading_.
> après ce film je suis certain d'être déçu. ça va être difficile de le faire oublier.
> perso j'ai adoré _Fargo_, _The Big Lebowsky_ et _O'Brother_. _No country for old men_ est encore au dessus (_Fargo_ inclu) AMHA.
> j'ai pas vu _The Barber_ ni le film de commande avec Zeta Jones.
> ...


 
Egaler Jarhead ???  Au secours, se retaper un sommum de médiocrité pareil, ça ferait peur !!! Je vais définitivement rester avec Full Metal Jacket...

Zodiac, euh ah ouais...  mais en fait, non ! Dans le genre serial killer, Henry portrait of a serial killer, ça oui !

Le big lebowski, à voir absolument en n'importe quelle langue sauf le français, le doublage vous fait fuir, enfin fait fuir tout être humain normal, au bout de 16 secondes ! Mais sinon, quel film !!!

Sinon un bon Jarmush, un petit Ridley Scott de l'époque ou il faisait des films, pas des productions juste pour payer ses impôts... 'fin jusqu'à Thelma et Louise en fait ...

Usual suspect, Memento, ça c'est sympa.

Dans un genre autre, un petit Visitor Q, pour se mettre en appétit, suivi d'un enchainement Tetsuo et Tetsuo II à la suite, question de travailler son épilepsie, et on termine le tout par un Braindead saupoudré d'un peu de Bad taste, pour le goût...  les plus acharnés pourront se finir sur Vercingétorix, question de travailler le 36ème degré !!!


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2009)

C'est bon, teleute vous a refait une culture cinématographique définitive et intégrale, laissez tomber maintenant!


----------



## tirhum (16 Janvier 2009)

teleute a dit:


> Egaler Jarhead ??? Au secours, se retaper un sommum de médiocrité pareil, ça ferait peur !!! Je vais définitivement rester avec Full Metal Jacket...
> 
> Zodiac, euh ah ouais...  mais en fait, non ! Dans le genre serial killer, Henry portrait of a serial killer, ça oui !
> 
> ...



Et sinon ?!...
Ta dernière séance cinéma ?!... 


ÉDIT : Murde !...
Grillé par l'homme aux photos qui penchent !...


----------



## teleute (16 Janvier 2009)

yvos a dit:


> C'est bon, teleute vous a refait une culture cinématographique définitive et intégrale, laissez tomber maintenant!


 

elle est pas belle, la vie


----------



## teleute (16 Janvier 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Et sinon ?!...
> Ta dernière séance cinéma ?!...
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ma dernière séance ciné que j'ai vraiment apprécié... euh... No country for old men...  p'tain ça commence à dater, vive le dvd ou assimilé pour se taper les superprod... remarque, l'avantage ces temps, c'est que ces films deviennent courts, en 85 min, on te bourre plein d'effets spéciaux, pas besoin de développer une histoire, merci et bonne soirée...

Y a des gens qui ont payé pour voir Hancock ?


----------



## fedo (16 Janvier 2009)

> Egaler Jarhead ??? Au secours, se retaper un sommum de médiocrité pareil, ça ferait peur !!! Je vais définitivement rester avec Full Metal Jacket...



déjà on dit et surtout on écrit summum .
ensuite si Jarhead est un summum de médiocrité c'est que tu as du le voir au 1er degrès. dans ce cas je t'encourage à aller voir le nouveau (et dernier) film de Francis Huster .
rien à voir avec _Full Metal Jacket_.



> Zodiac, euh ah ouais...  mais en fait, non ! Dans le genre serial killer, Henry portrait of a serial killer, ça oui !



Zodiac c'est plus profond qu'un film de serial killer hollywoodien bien boring. ce n'est d'ailleurs pas un film de serial killer et tant mieux. mais comme tant d'autres tu associes Fincher à _Seven_ et au film de serial killer... retourne voir _Hannibal_, je suis sur que ça va te plaire.



> Usual suspect, Memento, ça c'est sympa



le 1er bien mieux que le second, forcément l'original c'est mieux que la copie.

par ailleurs, si quelqu'un a vu _Slumpdog Millionnaire_ je suis preneur des ses impressions.
Ainsiq que _Frozen River_.


----------



## teleute (16 Janvier 2009)

vi, bon summum... c'est vrai... en même temps c'est 'dredi après-midi 

Pour Fincher, sur ce coup là je ne l'associe pas à Seven, il me semble. D'ailleurs, personnellement Seven, je trouve dommage qu'il soit resté entre deux eaux... pas assez... violent, si je puis dire, il méritait d'aller plus loin dans le sombre.

C'est un peu le problème d'une bonne histoire qui doit être tournée dans une grosse prod' avec des gros cachets... voir, dans un autre style Total Recall, une bonne histoire réduite à un film moyen...

Pour Jarhead, soit je suis passé complétement à côté... soit... euh.. j'ai du passer complétement à côté alors mais j'adhère pas du tout !!!

Pis pour Francis Huster, rhooo, il devient gentiment une de mes idoles... si, si... ses rôles dans les séries de l'été de France 2 ou TF1 me font rêver !!!


----------



## yvos (16 Janvier 2009)

Bon ba moi je suis allé voir Hunger, de Steve McQueen.







pas vraiment un film familial du dimanche après midi. C'est un film dur et viscéral, visuellement puissant, mais assez difficile quand même. L'histoire (  ) relate la grève de l'hygiène des membres de l'IRA lors de leur emprisonnement. Et la celebre (!) grève de la faim de Bobby Sands.

Le choc de ces derniers mois.


----------



## fedo (16 Janvier 2009)

> Pour Fincher, sur ce coup là je ne l'associe pas à Seven, il me semble. D'ailleurs, personnellement Seven, je trouve dommage qu'il soit resté entre deux eaux... pas assez... violent, si je puis dire, il méritait d'aller plus loin dans le sombre.



mais tu associes Fincher à la violence de _Seven_, tu viens de le démontrer.

sinon la question qu'on se pose surtout si c'est si tu es venu pour parler cinéma ou pour parler de toi ?parce qu'en 2 phrases il y a 3 "je" et un "personnellement".

pour te dire _Seven_ j'aime pas du tout, prévisible, film de serila killer hollywoodien, pas mon truc. jusqu'à _Zodiac,_ Fincher ne m'intéressait pas.


----------



## teleute (16 Janvier 2009)

Non, j'ai peut-être pas été clair, d'ailleurs la violence que je trouve manquante dans un Seven, voir même dans un Silence des Agneaux, qui sont à leur mesure (et là je te rejoins complétement pour ton avis sur Seven) prévisibles, c'est une violence ou une "horreur" suggérée. Les effets de manches sont faciles dans ces films. 

Pour ce qui est des "je"... tu as raison, mais je me suis peut-être trop hasardé à donné mon avis de moi que j'ai et que je partage... à foison ;-)


----------



## Anonyme (16 Janvier 2009)

Pour rebondir sur Yvos , Hunger est une grosse claque! 

Ce film est d'une puissance, d'une férocité...

Et Steve McQueen film vraiment d'une manière étonnante, crispante, qui prend aux tripes! Comme on a pu déjà le voir avec ses vidéos, projetées dans différents centre d'art contemporain...) Mais là, il ajoute une histoire à ces images!

Bref, une belle petite claque comme je les aime!

Pour revenir à quelque chose de plus consensuel, je suis allé voir "Séraphine".

Bon film où Yolande Moreau est tout simplement incroyable (comme d'hab', voir également le dernier film des méchants de Groland (indispensable). 

Profitez-en, si vous être de la capitale pour aller voir l'exposition qui lui est consacrée (à Séraphine de Senlis, pas à Yolande ) au musée Maillol. Courte exposition, mais intéressante par le choix des oeuvres.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Janvier 2009)

yvos a dit:


> C'est bon, teleute vous a refait une culture cinématographique définitive et intégrale, laissez tomber maintenant!



Bah... En même temps, y'en a pas mal ici qui sont de véritables monuments de Culture (Mais avec un gros CUL) cinématographique ... 

"Le masque et la plume" du pauvre...


----------



## havez (16 Janvier 2009)

Vive Saw!!!! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2009)

Hier soir 






Avec Albert Dupontel

Synopsis : Antoine Méliot, la quarantaine, a tout pour être heureux : une belle épouse, deux enfants adorables, des amis sur lesquels il peut compter à tout instant, une jolie demeure dans les Yvelines et de l'argent. Mais un jour, il décide de tout saboter en un week-end : son bonheur, sa famille, ses amis. Que s'est-il passé chez cet homme pour qu'il change si étrangement de comportement ?

Un film superbe, bien réalisé et bien joué.


----------



## nicolasf (22 Janvier 2009)

Vu, approuvé et chaudement recommandé, _Les Noces Rebelles_ de Sam Mendes qui réunit à nouveau au cinéma Kate Winslet et Leonardo DiCaprio, onze ans après le _Titanic_... La bande-annonce ne donnait pas envie, mais le film, très noir, est finalement très bon malgré son cadrage spécial Oscars parfois visible. Les deux acteurs sont bien meilleurs que lors de leur première rencontre et c'est un film oppressant mais excellent.




Clic pour en savoir plus... ​


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2009)

Réalisé par Antonello Grimaldi
Avec Nanni Moretti, Valeria Golino, Alessandro Gassman

Synopsis : La mort soudaine de Lara, son épouse, bouleverse la vie heureuse de Pietro, jusque-là comblé par sa famille et son travail. Le jour de la rentrée, Pietro accompagne à l'école sa fille Claudia, 10 ans et décide subitement de l'attendre. Il se réfugie dans sa voiture, garée en face de l'école primaire. Il fait de même le lendemain et les jours suivants. Il attend que la douleur se manifeste et observe le monde. Il découvre petit à petit les facettes cachées des gens qui l'entourent et l'abordent. Ses chefs, ses collègues, ses parents, ses amis, tous cherchent à comprendre "ce drôle de chaos calme" qui l'habite.

Encore un très bon film italien !


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Janvier 2009)

Chang a propos de "seul contre tous";4960051 a dit:
			
		

> Pour etre honnete, je dirais que j'ai pas compris la fin ... je vois ou Noe veut en venir jusqu'au bout et apres il fout le set en l'air avec ces 2-3mn qui terminent le film ...



Ben du coup tu m'as donné envie de le voir. 

J'avais pas aimé du tout irréversible (je me suis emmerdé du début à la fin) mais j'ai trouvé celui là intéressant.
C'est clair que ce mec là sait filmer, a de bonnes idées (ou met bien en pratique celles des autres, c'est possible aussi).

C'est clair aussi qu'il a l'air de bien aimer la provoc pour la provoc...

Sur la fin, je dirais presque comme toi, à une nuance près : sans les 2, 3 minutes dont tu parles, la fin du film est évidente dés le début. C'est sans surprise.
Là, avec ce petit bout rajouté, j'ai l'impression qu'il a cherché deux choses :
1. Créer la surprise (histoire qu'on se dise pas en sortant "c'est tout pourri" mais qu'on se pose quelques questions)
2. Choquer. Parce que ça ressemble sacrément à un éloge de l'inceste. Et vu comment le gus semble aimer faire parler de lui, ce serait pas étonnant que ce soit fait exprès.

En tout cas, même si je préfère celui-là à "irréversible", c'est clair que ça ne restera pas un souvenir impérissable non plus. 



Ceci étant dit :


havez a dit:


> Vive Saw!!!! :love:



Heureusement qu't'est venu, toi...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2009)

havez a dit:


> Vive Saw!!!! :love:


J'attends avec impatience le VI...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Janvier 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Hier soir
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaip, un des 10 meilleurs film que j'ai vu ces 2 ou 3 dernières années...


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2009)

Un petit point sur *Che, l'Argentin*, de Steven Soderbergh.

La première partie du dyptique sur la vie du Révolutionnaire, magnifiquement interprété par Benicio Del Toro, est une merveille. Cette première partie retrace l'arrivée au pouvoir des Révolutionnaires du Mouvement du 26 juillet à Cuba, et nous dévoile la personnalité du _Comandante_, son action au sein de la Révolution, ses convictions, ses angoisses, ses relations avec Castro et le reste des troupes, sa gène de n'être, malgré tout, qu'un argentin...

Le film est coupé à plusieurs reprises par des flashforwards. Il débute d'ailleurs ainsi, par une interview, en 1964 à la Havane, par une journaliste américaine. On le verra plus tard dans le film à la tribune des Nations-Unies à New-York, ou dans ses relations avec son entourage proche. Ces reconstitutions sont criantes de vérité. Benicio del Toro, récompensé du prix d'interprétation masculine au Festival de Cannes 2008, joue un rôle à sa mesure. Outre la ressemblance physique, il donne à voir le portrait d'un homme puissant, à l'autorité naturelle, sûr de lui et de ses idées, un homme porté par l'intime conviction de la force de la Révolution.
S'il est un côté qui ressort de la personnalité d'Ernesto Guevara dans le film de Soderbergh, c'est l'amour. L'amour qu'il porte au peuple, qu'il entend libérer de la dictature par la Révolution. Il éduque, soigne, est tantôt Comandante intraitable, tantôt instituteur, tantôt guerillero, tantôt médecin. Mais il est à chaque fois guidé par la relation affective. 

Le deuxième film, qui sort mercredi, sera l'occasion de revenir sur la fin de sa vie, son désir d'exporter la Révolution cubaine à toute l'Amérique du Sud, sa rupture avec Fidel, sa transformation tant physique que morale, son irrépressible esprit révolutionnaire qui le mènera à la mort...

Je me permets d'ajouter que le film n'est pas pollué par une doxa anti-communiste, anti-castriste, anti-révolutionnaire ou anti-guévarienne primaire. Soderbergh s'attache aux faits, dures et beaux à la fois, de la Révolution. Et presque rien que pour ça, _Che_ est un film à voir.


----------



## Adrienhb (27 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Je me permets d'ajouter que le film n'est pas pollué par une doxa anti-communiste, anti-castriste, anti-révolutionnaire ou anti-guévarienne primaire. Soderbergh s'attache aux faits, dures et beaux à la fois, de la Révolution. Et presque rien que pour ça, _Che_ est un film à voir.



:affraid:
Aaaah la beauté de la Révolution... D'ailleurs, il suffit de voir le résultat à Cuba: un vrai havre de bonheur, de prospérité, de liberté... ouais un vrai petit Paradis!


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'attends avec impatience le VI...



Ouai enfin... Saw 6 et Saw 7, c'étaient les 2 grosses Jokes du moment, à l'époque du 2... J'espère qu'il y aura quelques reférences au titre, dans le scénar :rateau: 
(De grosses bouzes ces films )
Sinon je vais me laisser tenter par CHE, j'avais vu un film retracant son histoire, en cours d'Espagnol... il y a quelques années, je ne sais plus le titre, mais du coup, ça me donne envi de voir cette trilogie (?)


----------



## GroDan (27 Janvier 2009)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ouaip, un des 10 meilleurs film que j'ai vu ces 2 ou 3 dernières années...



2 jours à tuer...ben, ma femme et moi ont est d'accord. On à trouver le pourquoi au bout de 10 minutes et le jeu d'acteur plutôt minimal, Dupontel, nous a habituer à mieux ! Mais c'est comme ça ! On aime, on aime pas...


----------



## boodou (27 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Un petit point sur *Che, l'Argentin*, de Steven Soderbergh.
> 
> S'il est un côté qui ressort de la personnalité d'Ernesto Guevara dans le film de Soderbergh, c'est l'amour. L'amour qu'il porte au peuple, qu'il entend libérer de la dictature par la Révolution. Il éduque, soigne, est tantôt Comandante intraitable, tantôt instituteur, tantôt guerillero, tantôt médecin. Mais il est à chaque fois guidé par la relation affective.



Est-ce qu'on y voit le Che meurtrier également ? 



Adrienhb a dit:


> :affraid:
> Aaaah la beauté de la Révolution... D'ailleurs, il suffit de voir le résultat à Cuba: un vrai havre de bonheur, de prospérité, de liberté... ouais un vrai petit Paradis!



Toi tu ne lis pas _Le Monde Diplomatique_  manifestement tu ignores qu'Ignacio Ramonet t'as préparé une petite place au goulag en tant que porte-parole de la _Doxa _


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Ouai enfin... Saw 6 et Saw 7, c'étaient les 2 grosses Jokes du moment, à l'époque du 2... J'espère qu'il y aura quelques reférences au titre, dans le scénar :rateau:
> (De grosses bouzes ces films )
> Sinon je vais me laisser tenter par CHE, j'avais vu un film retracant son histoire, en cours d'Espagnol... il y a quelques années, je ne sais plus le titre, mais du coup, ça me donne envi de voir cette trilogie (?)



Ce film, c'était _Carnets de voyage_, non ? J'en entends dire que du bien par chaque personne qui m'en parle, il faut aussi définitivement que je le voie. :love::love::love: 
Et sinon, les films de Soderbergh, ce n'est pas une trilogie (il n'y en a pas trois), c'est un dyptique.



boodou a dit:


> Toi tu ne lis pas _Le Monde Diplomatique_  manifestement tu ignores qu'Ignacio Ramonet t'as préparé une petite place au goulag en tant que porte-parole de la _Doxa _



T'as pas compris, c'est bien ce que je pensais. :love: La "doxa" dont je parle, c'est cette soupe anti-castriste que les bons dirigeants et intellectuels réactionnaires européens nous servent. Mais je ne vais pas m'avancer plus...


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ce film, c'était _Carnets de voyage_, non ? J'en entends dire que du bien par chaque personne qui m'en parle, il faut aussi définitivement que je le voie. :love::love::love:



Oui c'est celui là, et il est très bien filmé, très bien interprété, j'ai adoré... Pourtant à l'époque j'étais pas quelqu'un susceptible de regarder ce genre jusqu'à la fin... 



julrou 15 a dit:


> Et sinon, les films de Soderbergh, ce n'est pas une trilogie (il n'y en a pas trois), c'est un dyptique.



Il n'y aura donc que 2 films sur le Ché ! ben voilà qui va rassurer ma copine, je vais pouvoir la convaincre de venir le voir


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Janvier 2009)

Ax6 a dit:


> Oui c'est celui là, et il est très bien filmé, très bien interprété, j'ai adoré... Pourtant à l'époque j'étais pas quelqu'un susceptible de regarder ce genre jusqu'à la fin...



Ben voilà qui renforce  mon envie de le voir  :love:





Ax6 a dit:


> Il n'y aura donc que 2 films sur le Ché ! ben voilà qui va rassurer ma copine, je vais pouvoir la convaincre de venir le voir



Oui, comme je l'ai dit dans mon premier message : un film qui est sorti le 7 janvier, _L'Argentin_, et  la deuxième partie qui sort demain, _Guerilla_.


----------



## Ax6 (27 Janvier 2009)

Pour une fois que la suite sort à si peu d'intervalle, j'aurai même pas vu le premier ! 

Demain je vais me faire les 2 d'affilé si le 1er est encore à l'affiche !

Bon ben aujourd'hui à 17h, dernière séance du Ché - l'argentin  je ne pourrais donc pas me faire les deux, vu que le 2 ne sort que demain...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Janvier 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> 2 jours à tuer...ben, ma femme et moi ont est d'accord. On à trouver le pourquoi au bout de 10 minutes et le jeu d'acteur plutôt minimal, Dupontel, nous a habituer à mieux ! Mais c'est comme ça ! On aime, on aime pas...



Je crois que ça dépend aussi de l'état d'esprit dans lequel tu es pendant la séance car ce n'est pas un film facile .


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Bon ba moi je suis allé voir Hunger, de Steve McQueen.
> 
> pas vraiment un film familial du dimanche après midi. C'est un film dur et viscéral, visuellement puissant, mais assez difficile quand même. L'histoire (  ) relate la grève de l'hygiène des membres de l'IRA lors de leur emprisonnement. Et la celebre (!) grève de la faim de Bobby Sands.
> 
> Le choc de ces derniers mois.



Je retiendrai la puissance. Pour un premier film, McQueen joue d'emblée dans la cour des grands.
Des plans très pur, peu de dialogue mais un face à face entre Bobby Sands et le Curée bien taillé.
On aime, on aime pas, en tout cas, on ne reste pas indifférent, en majeur partie dû à certaines scènes particulièrement violentes. 
Les acteurs sont bons, les scènes intimes.
Des parallèles intéressants aussi.

Conquis.

A aller voir.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

Personne n'a vu Walkyrie ?
J'étais assez sceptique au départ (j'aime pas le Cruise) mais le film était quand même bon.


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Personne n'a vu Walkyrie ?
> J'étais assez sceptique au départ (j'aime pas le Cruise) mais le film était quand même bon.



Je dois aller le voir... 

Sinon, un petit mot sur la deuxième partie du Che : plus belle, mais plus dure aussi, que la première partie. On y voit un Che fatigué, à bout de souffle, mais qui croit plus que jamais en la force de la Révolution, par laquelle il périra. 

Sa mise à mort, son exécution par un militaire de l'armée bolivienne dans cette petite école de la Higuera, est le moment le plus fort du film, sans doute par l'introspection qui place le spectateur dans le corps du Révolutionnaire ; une première rafale de fusil, et l'on assiste à la chute, au sens propre, de l'Argentin ; une deuxième, et meurt un des plus grands héros, un des plus beaux aussi, Révolutionnaire jusqu'à sa dernière heure, figure mythique et mystique qui, aujourd'hui plus que jamais, incarne l'espoir  d'un monde meilleur. 
On peut au moins se dire qu'il n'est pas mort pour rien..


----------



## boodou (2 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Sinon, un petit mot sur la deuxième partie du Che
> Sa mise à mort, son exécution par un militaire de l'armée bolivienne dans cette petite école de la Higuera, est le moment le plus fort du film



Enfoiré tu racontes la fin du film !!! Du coup on ira pas le voir, c'est ballot  



julrou 15 a dit:


> figure mythique et mystique qui, aujourd'hui plus que jamais, incarne l'espoir  d'un monde meilleur.



"figure mystique", pour un révolutionnaire marxiste fallait oser la sortir celle-là ! 




julrou 15 a dit:


> On peut au moins se dire qu'il n'est pas mort pour rien..



pour un business de tee-shirts, de sacs-à-dos et de pin's pour ados ?


----------



## julrou 15 (2 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Enfoiré tu racontes la fin du film !!! Du coup on ira pas le voir, c'est ballot



Meeeerde... 
Tu savais pas qu'il était mort ?   



boodou a dit:


> pour un business de tee-shirts, de sacs-à-dos et de pin's pour ados ?



C'est malheureusement le cynisme de la société de consommation.  
Mais je ne pensais évidemment pas à cela


----------



## boodou (2 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> C'est malheureusement le cynisme de la société de consommation.



Me dit pas que t'as pas un p'tit tee-shirt ou un poster à son effigie qui traîne dans ta piaule ?


----------



## fedo (3 Février 2009)

> C'est malheureusement le cynisme de la société de consommation.



c'est aussi de faire des films biographiques sur des criminels...


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Me dit pas que t'as pas un p'tit tee-shirt ou un poster à son effigie qui traîne dans ta piaule ?



J'en avais un: sur fond rouge.
Quelle classe.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Quelle classe.



Oui... Ça devait être choupinet au possible...


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Février 2009)

fedo a dit:


> c'est aussi de faire des films biographiques sur des criminels...



Ouais bon là on va pas être d'accord, c'est tellement facile de dire que c'était un méchant criminel qui a tué bouh, parce que c'est ce que tout le monde dit et que de toute façon c'était un sale marxiste... mais bon personne ne vient dire que Robespierre était un putain de criminel de mes couilles, c'est vrai lui il a pas tué quoi... 
Que ce pacifisme dégoulinant m'écoeure...

Bref...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Février 2009)

Robespierre c'était un mou! 

Je préfère de loin Saint Just...


----------



## fedo (3 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ouais bon là on va pas être d'accord, c'est tellement facile de dire que c'était un méchant criminel qui a tué bouh, parce que c'est ce que tout le monde dit et que de toute façon c'était un sale marxiste... mais bon personne ne vient dire que Robespierre était un putain de criminel de mes couilles, c'est vrai lui il a pas tué quoi...
> Que ce pacifisme dégoulinant m'écoeure...
> 
> Bref...



c'est pas un problème de marxisme, c'est un problème d'utilisation d'une idéolologie pour tuer ou torturer en masse...
Il n'est pas seul dans ce cas.

d'ailleurs je ne faisais pas tant allusion qu'à Che Guevara qu'à Mesrine ou Roberto Succo.


----------



## julrou 15 (3 Février 2009)

fedo a dit:


> c'est pas un problème de marxisme, c'est un problème d'utilisation d'une idéolologie pour tuer ou torturer en masse...
> Il n'est pas seul dans ce cas.
> 
> d'ailleurs je ne faisais pas tant allusion qu'à Che Guevara qu'à Mesrine ou Roberto Succo.



Mais pourquoi refaire l'histoire, pourquoi ce besoin de dire ce que l'on veut bien nous faire croire ?
Torture en masse ? Meutres en masse ?

La Révolution est une guerre, elle implique le meurtre d'une partie des guerriers contre l'autre partie, et réciproquement. Et surtout c'est un état de fait temporaire.
Pour ce qui est des tortures, il y en a peut-être eu, mais de là à dire "en masse", il ne faut pas exagérer


----------



## fedo (3 Février 2009)

> La Révolution est une guerre, *elle implique le meurtre* d'une partie des guerriers contre l'autre partie, et réciproquement. Et surtout c'est un état de fait temporaire.
> Pour ce qui est des tortures, *il y en a peut-être eu*, mais de là à dire "en masse", il ne faut pas exagérer


ça m'effraye qu'on puisse tenir des propos pareils et justifier des exactions.



> Mais pourquoi refaire l'histoire, pourquoi ce besoin de dire ce que l'on veut bien nous faire croire ?


c'est impressionnant la dénégation et en matière historique ça porte un autre nom.
renseigne toi, Cuba c'est pas le paradis de la liberté et de l'altruisme et spécialement pas au moment où se situe l'histoire du film. 
je pourrais parler aussi du sort des noirs et des métisses cubains sous le castrisme mais ce n'est pas le sujet.

ça me rappelle une scène du film





où un assistant réalisateur noir drague une actrice à propos d'un livre sur les conspirations. il lui sort qu'en fait les américains ne sont pas allés sur la Lune, que les Juifs ont inventé la shoa. A ce moment, le personnage principal (juif) du film, qui a suivi de loin la conversation, arrive et sort que lui aussi a lu le livre, et que dedans ils racontent que les noirs sont venus de leur plein gré en Amérique...

Croyance et histoire font un mélange explosif.
pour ceux que le 1er mot de la phrase précédente n'intéresse pas il y a ça.


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2009)

Personnellement, je préfère L'Histoire à Historia.

Faire des films sur des criminels n'est pas forcément mauvais  Chaplin a réalisé un magnifique Mr Verdoux et le Landru de Chabrol est un plutôt bon Chabrol (par rapport à sa moyenne, qui faiblit encore avec le temps).

Bien que fan de Soderbergh, je n'irai pas voir les deux films sur le Che, pour diverses raisons (dont la durée et aussi que je n'ai pas l'occasion d'aller au cinéma ...) et notamment que le Che, franchement, on s'en fout un peu. En tout cas, on devrait.
Le Che, c'est comme Rimbaud ou James Dean, ils ont pour eux d'avoir disparu de la circulation assez jeunes (pour Rimbaud, il a disparu avant de mourir, ce qui est encore plus fort, pour les amateurs de frissons biographiques).

Tout ça, c'est de l'imagerie et du fantasme à peu de frais et ça permet de donner une aura romantique qui gomme les aspérités malheureuses.

Quant à Robespierre, contrairement à ce qui a été dit plus haut, il se trouve plein de gens pour penser et écrire que c'est un criminel. Disons que c'est un des rares criminels à avoir des rues et une station de métro 

PS 1 : dans le genre, j'ai été assez étonné de voir qu'à Tenerife, il y a une _rambla_ au nom du sympathique Franco
PS 2 : le dictateur et empereur corse, lui, n'a des rues qu'en tant que Bonaparte : on voit que ça a été réfléchi


----------



## boodou (4 Février 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Quant à Robespierre, contrairement à ce qui a été dit plus haut, il se trouve plein de gens pour penser et écrire que c'est un criminel. Disons que c'est un des rares criminels à avoir des rues et une station de métro




Merci Bompi, merci de rétablir une réalité.
@Patoch, tu évoques Saint Just mais le boutonneux sait-il seulement de qui tu parles ? Attendons qu'il ai à tuer des gens de ses propres mains, son avis romantique sur la question se peaufinera alors peut-être de quelques nuances


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Merci Bompi, merci de rétablir une réalité.
> @Patoch, tu évoques Saint Just mais le boutonneux sait-il seulement de qui tu parles ? Attendons qu'il ai à tuer des gens de ses propres mains, son avis romantique sur la question se peaufinera alors peut-être de quelques nuances



Quelle vérité ? 
Ca n'enlève rien au fait qu'il était un criminel... et Bompi n'a pas dit le contraire d'ailleurs... 

Bref, Guevara a une statut à Santiago, plusieurs pancartes et bustes à sa gloire en Argentine et surtout à Cuba, et c'est très bien comme ça. Maintenant ça me casse un peu les couilles que l'on parle toujours du Che criminel, c'était un Révolutionnaire, point. 

On devrait surtout parler du film, dans ce thread...


----------



## bompi (4 Février 2009)

En même temps, c'est bien le sujet de ce film-là, non ?

Quant à penser que, pour être révolutionnaire, on est blanchi de toutes ses actions discutables [on sens de : dont on peut discuter le sens et la valeur morale], je trouve que tu es un peu léger, là.

À ce titre, on exonère tranquillement tous les révolutionnaires de la planète ; révolution islamique, révolution nationale, révolution(s) fascistes(s), révolution bolchévique, révolution culturelle etc. : la liste est longue des mouvements qui se disent (voire, sont) révolutionnaires et y vont gaiement dans la boucherie, qu'elle soit une finalité (rarement) ou un moyen (en général).

Disons qu'il faut distinguer les révolutions car il y a aussi la révolution des oeillets, de velours etc.
Bref, il faut apprendre à trier un peu dans tout ça.

Et ce film aide-t-il à trier ? Je laisse ceux qui l'ont vu répondre ...

PS 1 : un statut ou une statue ? 
PS 2 : quel Santiago ? _de Cuba_ ou _de Chile_ ou _de Compostela_ ou ... ?


----------



## julrou 15 (4 Février 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Disons qu'il faut distinguer les révolutions car il y a aussi la révolution des oeillets, de velours etc.
> Bref, il faut apprendre à trier un peu dans tout ça.
> 
> Et ce film aide-t-il à trier ? Je laisse ceux qui l'ont vu répondre ...



Bien sûr ! Et c'est en cela qu'il est intéressant, puisque, comme je l'ai dit dans mes deux critiques, on cerne petit à petit le personnage et ses motivations, son idéologie, son jusqu'au-boutisme, son amour de l'homme, de l'Humanité. Il fait la Révolution pour le peuple et avec le peuple, ce que l'on voit nettement dans la première partie, où les cubains sont de plus en plus nombreux à rejoindre les rangs des Barbudos, alors que les boliviens, en 1967, sont nettement plus réticents, apeurés par les représailles de l'armée et le peu de motivation du PC bolivien.



bompi a dit:


> PS 1 : un statut ou une statue ?
> PS 2 : quel Santiago ? _de Cuba_ ou _de Chile_ ou _de Compostela_ ou ... ?



Une statue, mais j'ai mélangé, elle se trouve à Santa Clara, c'est celle-ci.




En dessous se trouve le tombeau du Che et de plusieurs de ses compagnons boliviens tombés face à l'armée bolivienne en octobre 1967.


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

On parle de cinéma ou bien on ouvre un thread sur les statues faites _par le peuple et pour le peuple ? _


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Février 2009)

Ah ; parce que tu as déjà vu Le Peuple ériger des statues, toi ?... 

Ingénu, va! 

Une fois à Strip tease, j'ai vu une bande d'abrutis se cotiser pour faire faire une statue de Claude François, j'ai bien ri...


----------



## boodou (5 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ; parce que tu as déjà vu Le Peuple ériger des statues, toi ?...



Euh  attend voir  non, t'as raison. En général c'est le modèle de la statue ou bien une poignée d'imbéciles à sa solde qui érigent la statue !


----------



## krystof (6 Février 2009)

boodou a dit:


> On parle de cinéma ou bien on ouvre un thread sur les statues faites _par le peuple et pour le peuple ? _



Celle-ci, je m'en rappelle. C'est au moment où il s'apprêtait à arracher les burnes du Géant Vert, ce capitaliste nauséabond.

Acte héroïque qui aura les conséquences que l'on sait.

Un film est en préparation à ce sujet.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (6 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah ; parce que tu as déjà vu Le Peuple ériger des statues, toi ?...
> 
> Ingénu, va!
> 
> Une fois à Strip tease, j'ai vu une bande d'abrutis se cotiser pour faire faire une statue de Claude François, j'ai bien ri...



Ah Claude François, il mérite une statut, c'est quand même grâce à lui que tout les godes fonctionnant en 220 v ont été retirés du marché... trop dangereux...


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2009)

Je suis pas allé jusqu'au bout, c'est Pauline qui a craqué, moi je regardais ça comme un truc de TF1, je trouvais que ça se laissait regarder, mais c'est clair que c'est quand même assez daubé... sans parler du truc central, ce mec qui tient son camescope tout le long, complètement improbable, juste ça c'est chiant... Sinon niveau angoisse, rien, frayeur, rien non plus, les perso sont inexistants, y a rien quoi... ça bouge tout le temps, ça fout la gerbe ça ok... La guerre des mondes c'est un chef d'oeuvre à côté. 

J'ai finalement regardé la fin, pour voir, bref de la merde, m'étonne pas que ce soit le producteur de LOST, c'est le même genre de cinéma sous cellophane.


----------



## Chang (9 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> La guerre des mondes c'est un chef d'oeuvre à côté.



C'est du meme niveau de naze ... pas un pour rattraper l'autre ...  ...  ...

La je regarde une rediffusion de L'Enfer du Dimanche, ce film sur le foot US par Oliver Stone ... j'aime toujours autant ... mais faut deja aimer un minimum ce sport pour vraiment rentrer dedans ... :love: ...


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2009)

Bah moi j'avais pas aimé un Spielberg depuis E.T. :rateau:
La guerre des mondes j'ai du le voir 3 fois, je le trouve très angoissant, sombre et sanglant. Quelques clichés ok mais normal pour un film du genre, mais en tout cas les Tripod sont superbes, et le son qu'ils émettent me glace le sang


----------



## boodou (9 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> les Tripod sont superbes, et le son qu'ils émettent me glace le sang



Il paraît que c'est l'enregistrement d'un pet de chameau, avec un peu de boulot au mixage en post-prod quand même.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Bah moi j'avais pas aimé un Spielberg depuis E.T. :rateau:
> La guerre des mondes j'ai du le voir 3 fois, je le trouve très angoissant, sombre et sanglant. Quelques clichés ok mais normal pour un film du genre, mais en tout cas les Tripod sont superbes, et le son qu'ils émettent me glace le sang



Ouais. Moi je m'étais rarement autant fait chier... Pas une minute où ça ne frise pas le ridicule.


----------



## rizoto (9 Février 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais. Moi je m'étais rarement autant fait chier... Pas une minute où ça ne frise pas le ridicule.



Clair, ce film etait vraiment a chier.


----------



## JPTK (9 Février 2009)

Bizarre, moi qui déteste quasi toutes les prod hollywoodienne markétées aseptisées, là j'avais carrément accroché, comme quoi.

Cloverfield ne sera tout de même pas dans mon top 3 des films où j'ai failli me pendre tellement je me suis fait chier :

- la menace fantôme
- RING (version jap originale)
- le seigneur des agneaux (nan le seigneur des anneaux en vrai :rateau

Dois y en avoir d'autres mais ouf le cerveau humain est bien fait, il efface les moments trop traumatisants.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

'tain, t'as vraiment des goûts de chiottes !!

Bon, "La menace fantôme", OK, "Le seigneur des anneaux"... Ouais, bon - mais le livre est bien.

Mais RING, quand même, c'est pas mal.
J'avais presque eu la trouille.

Et Cloverfield, sans dec !
Moi, ça m'a cloué au fauteuil, y compris le côté super kitsh-débile de la grosse bébêtte qui ravage NY... J'ai vraiment accroché, j'étais avec eux !

A côté de ça, la guerre des mondes avec Tom Creuse mon gars, creuse, c'est du Lexomil meets dragée Fucca !




Nan, "Underground" ça c'est un film à se pendre, pendre l'ouvreuse, la caissière, le réalisateur, les acteurs, tes voisins...
Enfin, si t'y arrive avec le mal de crâne que t'a collé cette niaiserie bruyante de trois heures !


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Personne n'a vu Walkyrie ?
> J'étais assez sceptique au départ (j'aime pas le Cruise) mais le film était quand même bon.



Je suis allé le voir il y a peu...
Pas mal en effet. Tom Cruise interprète bien le rôle, l'histoire est bien mené... On ne s'ennuie pas.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

J'ai vu "Les proies" en DVD - "El rey de la montana" par celui qui a réalisé "REC".

le pitch est revu et re-revu : des innocents pris pour cibles par des psychopathes dans un endroit reculé de l'Espagne.
Ca démarre bien et puis ça se relâche un peu, c'est mou...

Par contre, le film réussit vraiment bien là où tous ces films de genre échouent lamentablement, les uns après les autres.
Les héros sont vraiment monsieur et madame tout le monde, ils ont des réactions stupides, ils n'ont pas fait dix ans de karaté, personne n'est un ex béret vert et aucune fille de bonne famille ne se révèle une warrior échappée de Koh-lanta (c'est la mode)...
D'autant plus dommage, alors, que l'ensemble soit, au final, si quelconque.

(et puis, le // avec la violence dans les jeux vidéos en filmant du point de vue du tueur qui tient son arme comme dans Doom, cinématographiquement, c'est bien foutu, mais c'est un peu con-con)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Février 2009)

Hé! Ponk et Japatougnagna ; jetez un oeil à "Midnight meat train", dès que vous en aurez l'occasion...


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais RING, quand même, c'est pas mal.
> J'avais presque eu la trouille.




Je l'ai loué, je savais même pas ce que c'était, j'ai lu derrière la jaquette comme ref, Lynch, Kubrick, je me suis dit bingo, si c'est aussi barré que les Japonais ça va grave le faire !
Je me suis mis dans le noir, j'ai lancé le film, au bout de 30 minutes je dormais.
Je l'ai remis le soir, idem !  Du jamais vu, il m'a fallu 3 fois pour aller à la fin, j'avais envie de rire tout le long mais c'était surtout d'un ennui incommensurable !
Nan mais une VHS maudite j'en rigole encore  Le scénar on dirait les rédactions que j'écrivais au collège :rateau: POURQUOI PAS LA PEINTURE MALÉFIQUE AUSSI ??

"Un jeune couple s'installe dans un appartements, ils repeignent, 15 jours après les 2 sont retrouvés morts, sans qu'on sache pourquoi."















PonkHead a dit:


> Et Cloverfield, sans dec !
> Moi, ça m'a cloué au fauteuil, y compris le côté super kitsh-débile de la grosse bébêtte qui ravage NY... J'ai vraiment accroché, j'étais avec eux !



C'est marrant...  Moi j'ai pensé coca-cola, macdo, mtv surtout, le néant, le vide absolu, rien, aucune émotion, même à 15 ans j'aurais trouvé ça nul et puis juste le type qui tient sa cam tout le long, complètement improbable.




PonkHead a dit:


> A côté de ça, la guerre des mondes avec Tom Creuse mon gars, creuse, c'est du Lexomil



J'adore le LEXOMIL 
Ah nan mais moi j'étais seul, un soir de déprime, j'ai cru que j'allais me taper une angoisse quand ils sont dans la voiture et qu'ils traversent la foule pour rejoindre le pont d'embarquement. 






PonkHead a dit:


> Nan, "Underground" ça c'est un film à se pendre, pendre l'ouvreuse, la caissière, le réalisateur, les acteurs, tes voisins...



Le Kusturica ??


----------



## Anonyme (12 Février 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Le Kusturica ??


 
Ouais.
Là, t'es parti pour me dire que t'as aimé, je le sens...




Le Champs de Mars, 07h00 du mat, un témoin chacun, au sabre ?


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> Là, t'es parti pour me dire que t'as aimé, je le sens...
> 
> 
> ...




Je trouve ça sympa mais ça me saoule les Kusturica, je trouve ça too much, du coup ça m'emmerde grave, le seul que j'ai vraiment aimé c'est Arizona Dream, qui n'a rien à voir avec le reste de ses films. 

Donc pas de combat et je me bats qu'à la chaîne de vélo de toute façon.


----------



## JPTK (12 Février 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hé! Ponk et Japatougnagna ; jetez un oeil à "Midnight meat train", dès que vous en aurez l'occasion...



Je sais pas ce que c'est mais je l'ai rajouté à ma DL liste


----------



## Chang (13 Février 2009)

Ca me scie qu'il y ait debat *Guerre des Mondes*/*Cloverfield* ... c'est du meme tonneau tout pourri. Pas une angoisse, pas un stress ... rien ... pas renverse une goutte de roteuse en la versant meme en essayant de me plaquer les yeux dans le film ...

*Ring *... a la rigueur, cote ambiance, on est servit ... c'est d'un autre niveau meme si ce n'est pas mon style de film.

Dernierement j'ai vu quoi ? Ah ouai, *Il Divo* ... un film/docu italien sur un ancien membre du gouvernement italien (un nom qui se termine en "i"  ) ... pas mal du tout. J'aime beaucoup la complexite du personnage et puis ca m'a un peu rappele Gomorra.

Ah oui et puis ce film la, sur des juifs qui se planquent dans la foret pendant la guerre 39/45 ... ben pas mal du tout, pour une fois. On verse pas dans la niaiserie et la douleur condesendante. C'est du style Liste de Schindler en fait ...

Pineze c'est grave de pas se souvenir des noms de films a ce point la ...  ...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2009)

Je me souviens aussi de ce film mais j'ai aussi oublié le nom .


----------



## Chang (14 Février 2009)

On me souffle le nom de Defiance, avec Daniel Craig ... il me semble bien que ce soit ca.

Merci TCPQC ...  ...


----------



## richard-deux (14 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Personne n'a vu Walkyrie ?
> J'étais assez sceptique au départ (j'aime pas le Cruise) mais le film était quand même bon.



Effectivement, le film n'est pas mauvais et je n'aime pas T. Cruise.

Sinon, vu aussi *7 vies* (17/20) et *Benjamin Button* (un peu long 12/20).


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

J'irai voir The Wrestler lundi en avant-première lundi et en vo svp, je vous en dirai des nouvelles .


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2009)

Amateurs






Blanca, adolescente passionnée de course de fond, quitte Marseille, sa ville natale, et part en Espagne à la recherche d'un père qu'elle n'a jamais connu. Lorsqu'elle débarque à Vallecas, dans la banlieue madrilène, elle retrouve " Nieves ", un vieillard qui travaille dans la construction et qui dit être son père. Dans un environnement étranger, une relation particulière va se nouer entre les deux personnages. Film touchant sur la solitude, l'identité et la quête de l'amour.

Film très simple mais à la fois dur malheureusement je ne crois pas que vous allez avoir l'occasion de le voir, je ne le vois nulle part en salle.


----------



## Chang (16 Février 2009)

Helvetica

Le seul probleme de ce docu, c'est qu'il n'est pas dispo en francais, ni meme sous-titre en francais (english et deutsch seulement) et je trouve ca tres bizarre.

Bref, c'est un docu sur la police de caractere Helvetica et son effet radicale quand elle est apparue, sur le monde de la pub, du design en general et sur la vie de tous les jours en envahissant les rues ... 

Son universalite a meme ete politique dans les annees 70 et elle continue de partager les gens. Le conformisme contre la creativite, la lisibilite contre l'ennui, etc etc ...

Un documentaire tres tres interessant sur un sujet auquel on ne pense jamais a moins de baigner dedans. Voir a quel point cette police de caractere a remodele l'environement urbain et le monde du design est tres impressionant.

Une chose est sure, apres l'avoir vu, on fait tout de suite beaucoup plus attention a ce qui est ecrit autour de nous, et avec quelle police ...

Je le conseille vivement ...  ...

D'ailleurs ce message est ecrit en Helvetica si je ne m'abuse ...​

​


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Et LOL ?
Personne ne l'a vu ?

Ben, allez-y.
Voilà.

Non, au début, tu te dis "Merde, c'est la Boum en encore plus mal joué !" et puis après, juste après tu commences à t'attacher à cette bande de petits cons et tu finis par bien les aimer, même s'ils ne font rien d'extraordinaire, ne disent rien de sensationnel et ne vivent finalement que des choses incroyablement banales - tu vibres avec eux, tu te marres avec eux, t'as envie de leur taper dans le dos avec un petit clin d'oeil complice et t'écrases ta petite larme sur le happy end final...

Tu fais volontairement l'impasse sur les faiblesses du scénario, les quelques clichés du film de jeune alignés comme à la parade et tu ressort de ton heure et demi dans le noir tout content d'avoir vu une petite tranche de vie qui te secoue ton petit coeur de midinette bien caché sous ton cuir.

Voilà (re).
Allez-y, quoi.



Y a juste un truc qui me fout quand même les boules : les parents, là dedans, y z'ont mon âge !
Merde !


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2009)

Date de sortie : 18 Février 2009
Réalisé par Darren Aronofsky
Avec Mickey Rourke, Marisa Tomei, Evan Rachel Wood 

Synopsis : 

A la fin des années 80, Randy Robinson, dit The Ram ("Le Bélier"), était une star du catch. Vingt ans plus tard, il ne se produit plus que dans des salles de gym de lycées ou des maisons de quartier... Brouillé avec sa fille, il est incapable d'entretenir une relation durable avec quiconque : il ne vit que pour le plaisir du spectacle et l'adoration de ses fans. 
Mais lorsqu'il est foudroyé par une crise cardiaque au beau milieu d'un match, son médecin lui ordonne d'abandonner le catch : un autre combat pourrait lui être fatal. Contraint de se ranger, il tente de renouer avec sa fille et, dans le même temps, entame une liaison avec une strip-teaseuse vieillissante. Pourtant, son goût du spectacle et sa passion pour le catch risquent bien de reprendre le dessus et de le propulser de nouveau sur le ring...

Mon avis personnel est pratiquement le même que Danièle Heymann de Marianne "Le film réussit l'impossible, rendre passionnante et même bouleversante une plongée au plus près des gnons dans le monde du catch"

Allez le voir, ça fait du bien de revoir un bon Mickey Rourke.


----------



## pascalformac (16 Février 2009)

fedo a dit:


> par ailleurs, si quelqu'un a vu _Slumpdog Millionnaire_ je suis preneur des ses impressions.
> Ainsiq que _Frozen River_.


Frozen River  est un beau portrait de femme 
Très bien filmé
Le ton est vite donné par les premiers plans: son visage , son mobile home vielllot , le froid, ses galères
Ce n'est pas une sucrerie hollywoodienne , c'est  un film dur

Se dépêcher il ne se joue plus beaucoup
et si possible faire un geste et  au lieu d'aller le voir dans un multiplexe le voir dans une salle indépendante
( à Paris il se joue au Studio 28)


----------



## fedo (16 Février 2009)

> Mon avis personnel est pratiquement le même que Danièle Heymann de Marianne "Le film réussit l'impossible, rendre passionnante et même bouleversante une plongée au plus près des gnons dans le monde du catch"
> 
> Allez le voir, ça fait du bien de revoir un bon Mickey Rourke.



Concernant The Wrestler, âmes sensibles s'abstenir, mais vraiment.


----------



## julrou 15 (17 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et LOL ?
> Personne ne l'a vu ?
> 
> Ben, allez-y.
> ...



Il y a aussi quelques passages franchement drôle.   

Et puis... Quand j'en suis sorti, je n'avais qu'une envie : le revoir, mais rien que pour Christa Theret... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## nicolasf (17 Février 2009)

J'ai finalement réussi à voir _L'étrange histoire de Benjamin Button_, et j'ai été déçu. Dommage, j'aurais tant aimé aimer ce film...  Mais je pense qu'il est vraiment trop long, et que le réalisateur n'a pas su utiliser l'impressionnante technique de transformation de Brad Pitt. 

Une bonne idée, mais pas un très bon film, à mon avis...


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2009)

fedo a dit:


> Concernant The Wrestler, âmes sensibles s'abstenir, mais vraiment.



Totalement vrai mais c'est quand même un film à voir je trouve .


----------



## Malkovitch (18 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Et LOL ?
> Personne ne l'a vu ?
> 
> Ben, allez-y.
> ...



PonkHead ne sent plus la crevette (pas moi qui le dis), a un coeur de midinette, s'habille de vestons de cuir, et optionnellement pense à avoir des enfants. Foncez mesdames. LOL.

Sinon bien : 






Globalement bon film de Danny Boyle, qu'on ira pas voir pour la fin, convenue, dernier clin d'oeil bollywoodien qui sucre un peu la pellicule. Mais la première partie est pas mal, basée sur des allers retours dans la jeunesse du héros, sa survie dans un bidonville, sa relation ambiguë avec son aîné : je te plante, je te sauve, je te plante et replante, etc..  ; en parallèle avec l'adulte finaliste de Qui-veut-brasser-des-roupies, assis avec de l'eau sous les bras et soupçonné d'avoir les réponses par un commissaire boucher à l'avenant, humaniste sur les bords. Ou l'inverse. Le fait est qu'il a les réponses mais pas de la façon qu'on croît. 
Pis la B.O. est sympatoche. Pis le générique bollywood rigolo. Pis l'actrice colgate a un joli sourire colgate. 

Mais la fin est à ch... pour chacun des frères. :/


----------



## Chang (18 Février 2009)

Malkovitch a dit:


> Mais la première partie est pas mal, basée sur des allers retours dans la jeunesse du héros, sa survie dans un bidonville, sa relation ambiguë avec son aîné : je te plante, je te sauve, je te plante et replante, etc..  ; en parallèle avec l'adulte finaliste de Qui-veut-brasser-des-roupies, assis avec de l'eau sous les bras et soupçonné d'avoir les réponses par un commissaire boucher à l'avenant, humaniste sur les bords.



Rien que cette premiere partie ca m'a saoule ... si la fin est pourrie et convenue, je suis pas sur de retenter ma chance ...


----------



## nicolasf (21 Février 2009)

J'ai finalement vu Espion(s) et je recommande vivement. Un bon film français, c'est trop rare pour ne pas être remarqué et conseillé... 

La version complète par ici : Espion(s) de Nicolas Saada : le bon cinéma français existerait donc ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Février 2009)

Date de sortie : 02 Septembre 1987
Réalisé par Barbet Schroeder
Avec Mickey Rourke, Faye Dunaway, Alice Krige

_Synopsis_

Evocation de la jeunesse et des premieres amours tumultueuses du celebre ecrivain Charles Bukowski vue en partie par lui-meme puisqu'il est le scenariste de "Barfly". "Avec "Barfly", declare Barbet Schroeder, j'ai voulu transposer a l'ecran l'univers du poete. Il a ecrit un scenario autobiographique sur l'amour de sa vie, le premier. L'image de marque du "vieux degueulasse" va en prendre un sale coup et c'est tant mieux."

Très bon film mais introuvable en DVD zone 2 donc j'ai du passer par la version zone 1.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Février 2009)

Malkovitch a dit:


> PonkHead ne sent plus la crevette (pas moi qui le dis), a un coeur de midinette, s'habille de vestons de cuir, et optionnellement pense à avoir des enfants. Foncez mesdames. LOL.
> 
> Sinon bien :
> 
> ...




La BO est top. Mais le film*est à des miles du bouquin. J'ai été très déçu.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Février 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> J'ai finalement vu Espion(s) et je recommande vivement. Un bon film français, c'est trop rare pour ne pas être remarqué et conseillé...
> 
> La version complète par ici : Espion(s) de Nicolas Saada : le bon cinéma français existerait donc ?



Monsieur tout le monde un peu raté qui se trouve au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment et qui, du coup, hop se retrouve quasiment à décider tout seul dans une opération d'espionnage anti-terroriste ?

Top crédible, quand même...

Je n'ai pas aimé, j'ai trouvé le scénario complètement irréaliste, le film long et mou, les personnages pas crédibles et super clichés (le type de la DST, franchement... Il y en a des centaines de tout pareil dans les vieux films sur la guerre froide)...

Bref, je me suis fais chier.
Je déconseille.


----------



## bompi (22 Février 2009)

J'ai vu (pour une fois que j'ai pu aller au cinéma) et ... j'ai aimé, en dépit de quelques faiblesses (un peu franchouilles) de-ci de-là.
On voit que Saada n'a pas eu beaucoup de moyens, et le film en souffre quelque peu, mais qu'il a su les utiliser avec talents. Les acteurs sont assez convaincants : Géraldine Pailhas joue bien et cette fois-ci Guillaume Canet est assez juste ; j'aime bien la femme du MI6 (Anna) et le vilain Syrien (Malik).
Je dirais que c'est le meilleur film français d'espionnage que j'ai vu depuis "Les Patriotes" (   ).

Une des raisons qui m'a amené à y aller, en-dehors de mon manque d'intérêt pour le reste des films , est la présence de Cliff Martinez au générique. Et je ne suis pas déçu : sa musique est magnifique.


----------



## nicolasf (24 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Monsieur tout le monde un peu raté qui se trouve au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment et qui, du coup, hop se retrouve quasiment à décider tout seul dans une opération d'espionnage anti-terroriste ?
> 
> Top crédible, quand même...
> 
> ...



Ben comme quoi, les goûts, les couleurs... 

Le point de départ n'est sans doute pas très réaliste, mais à titre personnel, cela ne me gêne pas. Et j'ai trouvé les personnages globalement réalistes (au moins le couple principal), si tant est que cela ait un sens en tout cas.

Après, encore une fois, c'est un avis personnel, je ne l'explique pas forcément de manière très rationnelle. Dans le genre irréaliste, par exemple, je n'ai vraiment pas aimé _Slumdog Millionnaire_...

@ Bompi : en effet, la musique était particulièrement bien...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2009)

J'ai vu hier "The Machinist"






Réalisé par Brad Anderson
Avec Christian Bale, Jennifer Jason Leigh, Aitana Sanchez-Gijon

Synopsis :

Trevor Reznik est ouvrier dans une usine. Un métier répétitif, fatiguant, usant, au milieu d'un bruit assourdissant, où la moindre inattention peut avoir des conséquences dramatiques. Une attention que Trevor a du mal à maintenir, car il est très fatigué. En fait, Trevor n'a pas dormi depuis un an.
Il partage ses nuits entre la cafétéria de l'aéroport, où il retrouve Marie, la serveuse, et l'appartement de la prostituée Stevie.
Depuis quelque temps, la vie de Trevor devient de plus en plus étrange. Qui laisse des messages codés dans son appartement ? Pourquoi Marie ressemble-t-elle tant à sa mère ? Quant à Stevie, elle semble bien connaître le nouvel employé de l'usine, Ivan. Pourquoi ne lui a-t-elle rien dit ? Un homme d'ailleurs très étrange, cet Ivan. Inquiétant, dérangeant, il semble surveiller sans cesse Trevor...

Prêt à tout
Pour jouer le rôle principal, Christian Bale a perdu 28 kilos en trois mois. Selon Brad Anderson, "il s'est affamé, épuisé, pour approcher l'état d'esprit de son personnage. (...) C'était parfois un peu effrayant. J'ai insisté pour qu'il soit suivi médicalement. (...) Parfois, pour mieux jouer une scène il s'empêchait de dormir durant les deux nuits précédentes".

Enorme film, Christian Bale est méconnaissable.
Le film est dur, ne pas mettre en toutes les mains.


----------



## nicolasf (25 Février 2009)

Vu et approuvé, le dernier Clint Eastwood, _Gran Torino_. Le précédent (_L'Échange_) m'avait profondément déçu, mais je suis heureux de retrouver le Clint que j'aime. Il traite toujours des mêmes thèmes, mais apporte une touche humoristique improbable et bien trouvée, le tout dans un film un peu testamentaire sur les bords. C'est, en tout cas, vraiment bien...

Si vous voulez une version longue...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Pareil.
(Sauf que je n'ai pas vu l'Echange.)

Humour étrange, décalé, bien vu, effectivement.
Fin originale et bien trouvée, un beau pied de nez à ceux qui attendaient un "Dirty Harry se fait la maison de retraite".

Quelques maladresses, quand même - on a compris qu'il finit par se sentir plus proche de ses voisins que de sa famille, pas besoin de le marmoner toutes les cinq minutes.

Un Eastwood "mineur" je dirais, mais qui vaut le déplacement.

Et puis, ce type, quelle présence - quel autre acteur serait capable de jouer la scène où il fout la trouille aux trois jeunes noirs sans être ridicule ? Pas beaucoup, je pense.

Bref, après la bouillie lourdingue de Benjamin Button, je suis content d'être allé voir un vrai film.


----------



## nicolasf (27 Février 2009)

Tout à fait d'accord (y compris sur les lourdeurs, ça n'est pas faux) et j'ajouterai qu'un Eastwood, aussi mineur fût-il, vaut mieux que beaucoup de films... Sauf _l'Échange_ qui reste un vrai mystère à mes yeux...


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Février 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> Tout à fait d'accord (y compris sur les lourdeurs, ça n'est pas faux) et j'ajouterai qu'un Eastwood, aussi mineur fût-il, vaut mieux que beaucoup de films... Sauf _l'Échange_ qui reste un vrai mystère à mes yeux...



Bon... j'irai donc voir Gran Torino.  
Mais l'Echange, je l'avais trouvé vraiment pas mal. 

Un genre un peu nouveau pour du Eastwood, registre inhabituel. Mais le jeu des acteurs, de l'enfant à la mère, donnait déjà de l'intérêt au film, selon moi.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

C'est étrange, parce que j'ai entendu énormément de bien sur L'échange et je regrette vraiment de l'avoir loupé...

Dans les Eastwood ratés, il y a quand même celui où il se fait greffer le coeur d'une victime d'un psychopathe qu'il pourchasse (me souviens plus du titre, mais c'était long, mou, sans grand intérêt) et "Mémoires de nos pères" qui tourne en rond dans sa mare à poncifs (alors que "Lettres d'Iwo Jima" est magnifique)...

Mais, globalement, sa filmographie, autant comme acteur que comme réalisateur, a assez peu d'équivalent chez ses contemporains...


----------



## duracel (27 Février 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Dans les Eastwood ratés, il y a quand même celui où il se fait greffer le coeur d'une victime d'un psychopathe qu'il pourchasse (me souviens plus du titre, mais c'était long, mou, sans grand intérêt) et "Mémoires de nos pères" qui tourne en rond dans sa mare à poncifs (alors que "Lettres d'Iwo Jima" est magnifique)...


 
Créance de sang.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Voilà !
Ben, j'ai pas aimé.



Et Boy A ?
Pas encore vu mais bien envie.
Un avis ?


----------



## nicolasf (27 Février 2009)

J'avais bien aimé _Mémoire de nos pères_, même si le pendant japonais me laisse un meilleur souvenir. Disons qu'ensemble, ces deux films fonctionnent très bien.

Quant à _l'Échange_, je sais que l'on en a dit beaucoup de bien, mais vraiment, je n'ai pas aimé. C'est comme _Slumdog Millionnaire_ finalement... 

Ah, et si vous voulez un avis (très) négatif sur le dernier Eastwood, vous en trouverez un chez les _Inrocks_...

Quant à _Boy A_, ça me dirait bien, mais je ne sais pas si j'aurai le temps.


----------



## Chang (27 Février 2009)

Vu hier soir, Four Rooms, ou Room Service en VF si je ne m'abuse ...

Alors ca fait toujours plaisir de voir qu'on a pas tout vu des producteurs qu'on aime bien. Ds que j'ai su que je n'avais pas vu un Tarantino des annees 90s, je me suis precipite pour en choper une copie ...





​
Et vraiment, c'etait du sucre en barre ... On retrouve bien ce qui a fait le succes de Pulp Fiction, les histoires separees avec un petit fil commun parfois. Tim Roth joue tres bien, plutot dans le genre d'un personnage Burtonien, mais au fond c'est tres reussi puisqu'aucun des personnages ne rentre dans la "normalite" ... c'est quand meme moins terre a terre que Pulp Fiction ou Reservoir Dogs ...

Banderas est excellent et Tarantino superbe dans un role taille sur mesure ... le tchateur hollywoodien en monologue avec metaphores et references a n'en plus finir ... Et la fin, ... delicieuse ...  ...

A voir absolument ...  ...


----------



## fedo (27 Février 2009)

> Ah, et si vous voulez un avis (très) négatif sur le dernier Eastwood, vous en trouverez un chez les _Inrocks_...



oui l'an passé ils n'avaient pas aimé _There will be blood_ du tout (chacun ses goûts mais...) donc ça doit être pas mal !!!!!


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Février 2009)

fedo a dit:


> oui l'an passé ils n'avaient pas aimé _There will be blood_ du tout (chacun ses goûts mais...) donc ça doit être pas mal !!!!!



TWBB, faut dire que la bande son... pfiou... plus stressant tu fais pas :hein: :mouais:. Mais mis à part ça... :love::love:


----------



## numsix (27 Février 2009)

Le dernier film qui m'a vraiment marqué est  _The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. _Tout est vraiment génial. L'ambiance, l'histoire, la musique et la lenteur, .... Grand film. Un des meilleurs depuis très longtemps, ....





​


----------



## fedo (27 Février 2009)

> _The Assassination of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford. _Tout est vraiment génial. L'ambiance, l'histoire, la musique et la lenteur, .... Grand film.



j'acquiesce et j'ajouterais la photo et l'esthétisme général de ce film.


----------



## yvos (27 Février 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> TWBB, faut dire que la bande son... pfiou... plus stressant tu fais pas :hein: :mouais:. Mais mis à part ça... :love::love:




La bande son FAIT partie de l'ambiance. Je pense que ça retirait une part non négligeable de l'impact du film


----------



## julrou 15 (27 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> La bande son FAIT partie de l'ambiance. Je pense que ça retirait une part non négligeable de l'impact du film



Ah oui oui complètement !
Non, je ne voulais pas dire le contraire...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Harvey Milk






Réalisé par Gus Van Sant
Avec Sean Penn, Josh Brolin, Emile Hirsch

Synopsis :

Le film retrace les huit dernières années de la vie d'Harvey Milk. Dans les années 70, il fut le premier homme politique américain ouvertement gay à être élu à des fonctions officielles, à San Francisco en Californie. Son combat pour la tolérance et l'intégration des communautés homosexuelles lui coûta la vie. Son action a changé les mentalités, et son engagement a changé l'histoire.

Excellent que je recommande à tous .


----------



## nicolasf (27 Février 2009)

Ah oui, la musique a un rôle central dans _There Will Be Blood_, je dirais même que c'est un véritable acteur ! La bande-originale est très bien aussi, pas vraiment relaxante en effet... C'est vrai que les Inrocks avaient pas aimé à l'époque, j'avais oublié...


----------



## yvos (27 Février 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> C'est vrai que les Inrocks avaient pas aimé à l'époque, j'avais oublié...



Hormis le fait que les Inrocks aiment faire des coups d'éclats et jouer seul contre l'unanimité  , ça peut aussi se défendre: Day Lewis hante tellement son rôle qu'on peut parfois trouver qu'il le surjoue (si on ne rentre pas dans l'aspect fable). Idem d'ailleurs pour son alter ego, Paul Danno (dans  un tout autre registre que Little Miss Sunshine ). Je pense que ça peut agacer, ce style un poil trop appuyé. Cela dit, j'ai vraiment adoré et assurément, c'est Le film de 2008.


----------



## fedo (27 Février 2009)

> Hormis le fait que les Inrocks aiment faire des coups d'éclats et jouer seul contre l'unanimité



spécialistes aussi du retournage de veste (de marque bien sûr) discret...

tiens dimanche soir sur la 2 il y a _Collision_ de Paul Haggis





quelqu'un l'a vu ?
ce qui me fait peur c'est la présence de Sandra Bullock, pas réputée pour ses choix de films....


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

Elle est bien dans ce film. Et puis il n'y a pas vraiment de rôle principal dans ce film.


----------



## yvos (27 Février 2009)

fedo a dit:


> ce qui me fait peur c'est la présence de Sandra Bullock, pas réputée pour ses choix de films....





j'suis pas sûr que ce soit elle qui choisisse 

_"ah tiens, il nous faut une bombe aux gros seins pour boucler le casting, on a quoi en stock pas trop cher? Ah, il n'y a plus que ça? bon..

...bip....bip....bip....Allo, Sandra ma chérie, comment vas-tu?....blablabla... J'ai un scenar à te soumettre, j'ai pensé qu'on pouvait te construire à la hauteur de tes arguments.."_


----------



## yvos (27 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et puis il n'y a pas vraiment de rôle principal dans ce film.




ouf  : elle ne parle, c'est ça?


----------



## fedo (27 Février 2009)

> _"ah tiens, il nous faut une bombe aux gros seins pour boucler le casting, on a quoi en stock pas trop cher? Ah, il n'y a plus que ça? bon..
> 
> ...bip....bip....bip....Allo, Sandra ma chérie, comment vas-tu?....blablabla... J'ai un scenar à te soumettre, j'ai pensé qu'on pouvait te construire à la hauteur de tes arguments.."_



ben justement, j'ai peur de l'erreur de casting ! _parce qu'elle n'a pas vraiment l'équipement pulmonaire le plus remarquable d'Hollywood  _


----------



## yvos (27 Février 2009)

_à supprimer_


----------



## yvos (27 Février 2009)

Monsieur est un esthète, à ce que je vois


----------



## Anonyme (27 Février 2009)

C'est l'histoire d'une dizaine de personnes dont les vies vont se croiser. Un excellent film.


----------



## bobbynountchak (27 Février 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> C'est l'histoire d'une dizaine de personnes dont les vies vont se croiser. Un excellent film.


J'irais pas jusque là...

Je dirais plutôt que c'est magniolia en moins bien.


----------



## nicolasf (28 Février 2009)

J'ai finalement réussi à voir _Morse_, et je recommande chaudement : c'est _Twilight_... mais en bien ! :mouais:

Non, vraiment, c'est un bon film, assez poétique tout en étant parcouru d'accès de violence assez impressionnants (âmes sensibles s'abstenir). Un film aussi bien plus politiquement incorrect que le blockbuster sus-cité, et ça fait du bien parfois...

Bon par contre, il est sorti il y a quasiment un mois et il ne passe quasiment plus. Donc dépêchez-vous si vous voulez le voir...


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Février 2009)

Bon... j'ai vu *Gran Torino* ce soir.

Il était excellent, en effet. Ce jeu de personnalité entre les personnages  tient pour beaucoup au rôle de Clint Eastwood et à celui qu'il incarne ; on voit alors la libération d'un homme meurtrier et meurtri, aigri, qui "_en sait plus sur la mort que sur la vie_" (très belle scène dans le bar avec le _padre_). 
Sa fin n'est sans doute pas celle à laquelle on s'attend ; tout est déroutant dans ce film, de sa relation avec sa famille à son idée très particulière qu'il se fait du quartier, de _son_ quartier, de _son_ Amérique, puis de la complicité qui se noue avec le jeune homme, témoin d'une nouvelle génération que le vieux ne comprend pas ou ne veut pas comprendre. 


Un beau film, vraiment. 




Petit point sur *Watchmen* : je n'ai pas vu le film -il sort en mars-, mais rien que la bande-annonce me repulse et fait que je n'irai -probablement- pas le voir. Question philosophique à deux balles ("_Pourquoi sauverai-je un monde auquel plus rien ne me rattache ?_" (wahouuu)), auto-congratulations suffisantes sur le réalisateur ("_D'après le réalisateur *visionnaire* de 300_" ), effets spéciaux bourrins, testostérone gonflée à bloc... Tout y est, ce sera bien un film d'action à l'hollywoodienne qui va rapporter gros. 
Sans moi...


----------



## nicolasf (28 Février 2009)

Tu as raison pour _Watchmen_, et c'est justement pour ça que ça va être génial. 

Oui, j'aime un bon gros blockbuster de temps en temps... 

Ah, et _300_, c'était assez génial quand même. Surtout à prendre au 10e degré d'ailleurs (oui parce qu'au premier, je suis moins sûr...).


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Février 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> Tu as raison pour _Watchmen_, et c'est justement pour ça que ça va être génial.
> 
> Oui, j'aime un bon gros blockbuster de temps en temps...
> 
> Ah, et _300_, c'était assez génial quand même. Surtout à prendre au 10e degré d'ailleurs (oui parce qu'au premier, je suis moins sûr...).



Ah oui oui... 300... Une daube comme le cinéma en a rarement faite.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2009)

Comment ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :rateau:.


----------



## numsix (28 Février 2009)

fedo a dit:


> spécialistes aussi du retournage de veste (de marque bien sûr) discret...
> 
> tiens dimanche soir sur la 2 il y a _Collision_ de Paul Haggis
> 
> ...



Une semi-daube ce film, ....Il manque peu pour que ce soit une daube à 100%. Comme dit plus haut, en beaucoup moins mièvre, en beaucoup plus puissanr, il y a Magnolia, ....


----------



## yvos (28 Février 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> Tu as raison pour _Watchmen_, et c'est justement pour ça que ça va être génial.
> 
> Oui, j'aime un bon gros blockbuster de temps en temps...
> 
> Ah, et _300_, c'était assez génial quand même. Surtout à prendre au 10e degré d'ailleurs (oui parce qu'au premier, je suis moins sûr...).




Au premier degré, 300 était quand même légèrement fasciste. Aux autres degrés aussi, d'ailleurs.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Février 2009)

Watchmen? Vous avez lu le comic d'Alan Moore? :love:


----------



## nicolasf (28 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Au premier degré, 300 était quand même légèrement fasciste. Aux autres degrés aussi, d'ailleurs.



Fasciste ? :mouais:


----------



## yvos (28 Février 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> Fasciste ? :mouais:



Ba un peu, ouais. La manière dont sont dépeints les Perses comme des bêtes sanguinolantes, l'apologie de la violence d'Etat pour se battre contre le reste du monde, la vision complètement manichéenne, l'attribution de l'homosexualité aux ennemis avec en toile de fond les positions de Frank Miller et le calendrier de sortie correspondant grosso modo à la guerre américaine au moyen orient..


----------



## twinworld (28 Février 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Harvey Milk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ouais, il donne bien envie. Je suis pas un super fan de Van Sant, mais un film avec Sean Penn ne peut pas être tout à fait mauvais ;-) 



fedo a dit:


> tiens dimanche soir sur la 2 il y a _Collision_ de Paul Haggis
> 
> 
> 
> ...





gloup gloup a dit:


> [&#8230;] Un excellent film.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> J'irais pas jusque là... Je dirais plutôt que c'est magniolia en moins bien.


 Je n'irais pas jusque là non plus... mais plutôt qu'un "Magnolia", je dirais un Short Cut en moins bien. ;-)

Sinon, je suis allé voir Frost Nixon jeudi. 






Le film est surprenant. L'histoire, un animateur TV anglais veut réaliser l'interview de Nixon, après que ce dernier a démissioné. Persuadé que ça va être une partie de plaisir et que ce serait l'occasion pour lui de redorer son blason, Nixon accepte. Mais l'animateur s'est mis en tête de réaliser une vraie interview politique. La mise en scène aurait pu être tournée comme un film à suspens, avec des rebondissements hyper dramatisés, comme c'est parfois le cas dans ces films qui traitent de sujets où il y a peu d'action, mais qui veulent imprégner un rythme soutenu à l'histoire. Au final, ça donne des scènes surfaites. Ben ici c'est pas du tout le cas. Y a pas d'effets de manches et pourtant je me suis pas ennuyé une seconde.


----------



## nicolasf (28 Février 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Ba un peu, ouais. La manière dont sont dépeints les Perses comme des bêtes sanguinolantes, l'apologie de la violence d'Etat pour se battre contre le reste du monde, la vision complètement manichéenne, l'attribution de l'homosexualité aux ennemis avec en toile de fond les positions de Frank Miller et le calendrier de sortie correspondant grosso modo à la guerre américaine au moyen orient..



Et c'est du fascisme ça ? :mouais:

Que les Perses soient montrés comme des bêtes sanguinaires et qui plus des homosexuels n'a rien d'original, on le pensait vraiment en Grèce à l'époque où Sparte était la cité guerrière que le film a voulu décrire. Il ne s'agit que de clichés à ne pas prendre au premier degré, surtout pas au XXIe siècle.

Bon, et si 300 se voulait un film sérieux, ça se saurait je crois. Sur le plan historique, c'est marrant ou consternant selon les points de vue et j'ai trouvé ça plutôt marrant (j'avais justement étudié cette année là la Grèce de la grande époque des guerres contre la Perse, donc le décalage était intéressant). 

Quant au parallèle avec la guerre en Irak, il est évident très intéressant et rappelle que le cinéma américain n'a jamais été que le reflet d'une société à un moment donné de son histoire. De là à parler de fascisme... :mouais: Ou alors cela voudrait dire que les États-Unis est un pays fasciste, mais alors j'attends tes arguments.


----------



## julrou 15 (28 Février 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> Ou alors cela voudrait dire que les États-Unis est un pays fasciste, mais alors j'attends tes arguments.



Non non ça c'est la France... :style:


----------



## yvos (28 Février 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> Et c'est du fascisme ça ? :mouais:
> 
> Que les Perses soient montrés comme des bêtes sanguinaires et qui plus des homosexuels n'a rien d'original, on le pensait vraiment en Grèce à l'époque où Sparte était la cité guerrière que le film a voulu décrire. Il ne s'agit que de clichés à ne pas prendre au premier degré, surtout pas au XXIe siècle.



Sauf erreur de ma part, l'homosexualité dans la Grèce antique, Sparte y compris, était quasiment une institution, en tout cas tout à fait classique chez les hommes. Le renversement opéré dans 300 et l'attribution d'une homosexualité à l'ennemi est donc assez troublant.



nico_linux a dit:


> Bon, et si 300 se voulait un film sérieux, ça se saurait je crois. Sur le plan historique, c'est marrant ou consternant selon les points de vue et j'ai trouvé ça plutôt marrant (j'avais justement étudié cette année là la Grèce de la grande époque des guerres contre la Perse, donc le décalage était intéressant).





Peu importe de savoir si c'est proche ou pas de la réalité historique. Ce qui compte, c'est bien l'interprétation qu'a choisi d'en faire Miller et par extension le film. Et contrairement à ce que tu sembles penser, Miller défend des thèses pas si éloignées du contenu du film.



nico_linux a dit:


> Quant au parallèle avec la guerre en Irak, il est évident très intéressant et rappelle que le cinéma américain n'a jamais été que le reflet d'une société à un moment donné de son histoire. De là à parler de fascisme... :mouais: Ou alors cela voudrait dire que les États-Unis est un pays fasciste, mais alors j'attends tes arguments.



Tu confonds deux choses différentes:  le fait que le cinéma, comme tout autre expression, soit symptomatique d'une époque (dans tous les sens) ne réduit en rien le message contenu dans un film. Je n'ai jamais dit que les Etats Unis étaient fascistes. Mais que Miller, lui, était adepte d'une vision totalitaire. Et cette polémique à propos du contenu du comic puis du film a aussi eu lieu aux US.

Que tu sois d'accord ou pas, là n'est pas la question, chacun à sa manière de voir les choses. 
Mais c'est aussi une interprétation et une réaction qu'on peut avoir en regardant ce film.


----------



## nicolasf (28 Février 2009)

L'homosexualité telle qu'on la conçoit aujourd'hui n'aurait, de toute manière, aucun sens à l'époque Antique. Notamment à Sparte, l'éducation des garçons, forcément militaire, était toujours associée à une "éducation" sexuelle (même si l'idée était surtout que deux hommes s'aiment pour l'émulation et la protection réciproque), un jeune étant toujours associé à un vétéran (sans doute pas bien vieux d'ailleurs, vu les conditions de vie). 

Les Perses étaient, pour les Grecs, l'ennemi ultime, la réincarnation du mal et donc ils étaient attribués de tous les défauts possibles et imaginables (certains textes de l'époque peuvent même en devenir comiques). Dont l'homosexualité, mais une homosexualité caricaturale, un peu façon grande fole (vs les spartiates virils, les clichés sont finalement toujours les mêmes). 

Il n'y a donc pas de renversement du point de vue, si l'on observait le film d'un point de vue historique ce qui, de toute manière, n'aurait pas grand sens (j'adore faire des choses qui n'ont pas de sens finalement... ). 

Bon sinon, j'accepte tout à fait que l'on ne soit pas d'accord, c'est juste le terme de fascisme qui me gêne. Totalitaire conviendrait déjà mieux. Fasciste est un terme précis renvoyant à des éléments tout aussi précis. À la limite, ce serait plutôt Sparte (tel que les textes la décrivent, sachant qu'ils sont quasi uniquement Athéniens, soit les ennemis jurés de Sparte) qui serait fasciste, mais on ferait alors un anachronisme. 

Bref, le mieux est sans doute plutôt de s'en tenir au délire que constitue ce film, au moins à mes yeux. Ce qui n'empêche pas, bien sûr, d'en décrire (et éventuellement critiquer) la vision du monde contemporain qu'il pourrait cacher.


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Watchmen? Vous avez lu le comic d'Alan Moore? :love:


Ainsi que "300" ou pour d'autres films, lisez les comics dont ils sont l'adaptation... 

On peut continuer à faire une liste; From Hell, Sin City, The Spirit, etc...
Après, vous risquez fort d'être déçu (comme je le suis souvent), par ces adaptations cinéma...


----------



## yvos (1 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Ainsi que "300" ou pour d'autres films, lisez les comics dont ils sont l'adaptation...
> 
> On peut continuer à faire une liste; From Hell, Sin City, The Spirit, etc...
> Après, vous risquez fort d'être déçu (comme je le suis souvent), par ces adaptations cinéma...



Bordel, _From Hell_, c'est :love:


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Watchmen? Vous avez lu le comic d'Alan Moore? :love:





yvos a dit:


> Bordel, _From Hell_, c'est :love:



Alan Moore, Neil Gaiman, pour ne citer que ces deux là, font partie du top des meilleurs scénaristes dans le monde si prolifique du comic... :love:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (1 Mars 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Alan Moore, Neil Gaiman, pour ne citer que ces deux là, font partie du top des meilleurs scénaristes dans le monde si prolifique du comic... :love:


C'est donc de là que viens ton goût pour les jeunes femmes musculeuses?


----------



## tirhum (1 Mars 2009)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> C'est donc de là que viens ton goût pour les jeunes femmes musculeuses?


Ah bon ?!...


----------



## l'écrieur (1 Mars 2009)

Comment tu lui as mis sur le blob, à l'autre ex-futur picard. 
Il y connais rien en musculature.


----------



## Chang (2 Mars 2009)

twinworld a dit:


>



Vu hier soir. Tres tres bon. Le personnage de Nixon est bien joue et l'histoire est surprenante. 

Comme dit precedement, pour un film sans action, on ne s'ennuie pas ... mais l'action elle est dans l'incarnation de Richard Milhouse Nixon ... les dialogues sont pas mal du tout et on assiste a quelques baffes verbales assez monstrueuses.

On en apprend pas beaucoup sur les faits en soit, mais ce n'est pas important. Le face a face est entre un monstre de la politique et un wanna-be de la television ricaine qui cherche le chemin du retour a la gloire. Ca rend les debuts de l'interview tres cocasses sur pas mal de niveaux.

Bref, a conseiller ...  ...


----------



## GroDan (2 Mars 2009)

Alors là ! C'est le film le plus étrange que j'ai vu ces dernières années. Un film caustique, surréaliste, bien en phase avec notre époque. Je ne sais comment le décrire-. Les images à l'américaine sont d'une grande beauté. Un "road-movie" belge, avec un coté désabusé et tendre, plein de vérité et de réalisme. Si vous aimez les films décalé, un peu barré, à l'humour subtil et bien ancré dans la vie, vous savez ce qui vous reste à faire.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2009)

*UNDERWORLD III*

1h30 de gens en cuir noir contre des velus qui transpirent, le tout de nuit et sous la pluie, dans un château aux murs suintants, avec des oubliettes, des chaînes et des souterrains en ruine partout.

Le héros est régulièrement humilié et fouetté, transpercé, battu.

Sa chérie, toute de cuir noir gainée, lui parle en public comme à une merde (normal c'est un esclave).

Et ça ne finit pas super bien.

Un film dans l'air "SM chic" du temps quoi.
(assez mal joué, qui plus est - et de mettre des lentilles bleues sur les yeux des vampires pour leur donner l'air plus démoniaque, en leur enlevant toute expression, n'aide pas beaucoup ces pauvres acteurs déjà peu doués à la base.)

En résumé, allez-y, moi j'ai passé un bon moment !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Mars 2009)

Moi, j'ai bien aimé les 2 premiers, mais comme Kate est absente de celui ci je me tâtais un peu...


----------



## yret (4 Mars 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> Alors là ! C'est le film le plus étrange que j'ai vu ces dernières années. Un film caustique, surréaliste, bien en phase avec notre époque. Je ne sais comment le décrire-. Les images à l'américaine sont d'une grande beauté. Un "road-movie" belge, avec un coté désabusé et tendre, plein de vérité et de réalisme. Si vous aimez les films décalé, un peu barré, à l'humour subtil et bien ancré dans la vie, vous savez ce qui vous reste à faire.



Moi qui choisis généralement mes films grâce à l'affiche et au titre, celle-ci me séduit !


----------



## JPTK (5 Mars 2009)

Dingue comme on peut percevoir un film différemment d'une année sur l'autre. 3e visionnage hier soir en 10 ans de *LAS VEGAS PARANO*, et là j'ai trouvé ça drôle, tjs aussi déjanté certes, mais parfois beau en plus et vraiment sympa à regarder.

L'année dernière j'avais trouvé ça limite angoissant, glauque, déprimant, même si j'avais apprécié j'avais eu du mal.

Comme quoi, suivant l'état d'esprit...






et trop marrant, c'est SPIDERMAN derrière sur le siège, il l'avait pas raté lui non plus


----------



## boodou (5 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Moi, j'ai bien aimé les 2 premiers, mais comme Kate est absente de celui ci _*je me tâtais un peu...*_



Les _petites érections_ c'est dans une autre discussion ...


----------



## Chang (5 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Dingue comme on peut percevoir un film différemment d'une année sur l'autre. 3e visionnage hier soir en 10 ans de *LAS VEGAS PARANO*, et là j'ai trouvé ça drôle, tjs aussi déjanté certes, mais parfois beau en plus et vraiment sympa à regarder.
> 
> L'année dernière j'avais trouvé ça limite angoissant, glauque, déprimant, même si j'avais apprécié j'avais eu du mal.



Ah mais c'est un chef d'oeuvre ce film. Non pas que la consomation demesuree de substances psychedeliques en fasse l'essence meme du film car apres tout HSThompson est un gros consomateur de drogues et d'alcool, point barre.

Bien qu'ayant lance ce mode du journalisme dont le narrateur se retrouve au centre de l'action, il reste tout de meme un peu de mystere quand au nombre de faits averes ou fictifs ... HST n'a jamais voulu dire ce quil en etait vraiment. 

Ceci dit il est fort a parier que l'avocat en question etait un avocat d'origine sud americaine dont le nom m'echappe et qui connaissait son heure de gloire en Californie apres les revoltes de Los Angeles et la mort de Ruben Salazar. Il s'occupait des plaidoiries de la population hispanique dans son quartier de Los Angeles.

Le film est une excellente illustration du bouquin qui n'en dit pas plus vraiment ... 

Je vous conseille les documentaires sur HST ("Breakfast with HST" et "On the road to Hollywood") qui sont pas mal foutus et qui permettent d'apprecier un peu plus la complexite du personnage ... et puis il y a un peu de Ralph Steadman dans ces docus et ca aussi c'est toujours bon a prendre ...






(image clicab' pour le trailer)
​Il y aurait de bons films a faire aussi avec comme base son roman Hells Angels ou l'histoire de sa premiere collaboration avec Steadman pour le Kentucky Derby ... 

​


----------



## nicolasf (5 Mars 2009)

J'ai vu _Watchmen_ hier soir, et je recommande à condition d'accepter un film assez atypique pour un blockbuster hollywoodien et une adaptation de comics. C'est très noir, assez lent, avec quelques pics de violence, mais c'est très bien.

Un avis plus complet pour les courageux.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2009)

Réalisé par Mike Figgis
Avec Nicolas Cage, Elisabeth Shue, Julian Sands

Synopsis :

Ben, scénariste alcoolique, décide de partir à Las Vegas après s'être fait licencier par la maison de production pour laquelle il travaillait. Il se donne quatre semaines pour boire jusqu'à en mourrir et s'installe pour cela dans un petit hôtel miteux à proximité des bars qui ne ferment jamais. Il rencontre Sera, une jeune prostituée dont il tombe amoureux. Elle décide de l'héberger et l'assistera jusqu'à ses derniers instants.

Beau film et triste, Nicolas Cage joue vraiment bien dans celui-ci ! (1996 le fil).


----------



## JPTK (5 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


>




Yep très bon film.

Santé d'ailleurs !


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2009)

Dans les nibards c'est encore meilleur (pour ceux qui ont vu le film) .


----------



## JPTK (7 Mars 2009)

GroDan a dit:


> *ELDORADO*[/IMG]
> 
> Alors là ! C'est le film le plus étrange que j'ai vu ces dernières années. Un film caustique, surréaliste, bien en phase avec notre époque. Je ne sais comment le décrire-. Les images à l'américaine sont d'une grande beauté. Un "road-movie" belge, avec un coté désabusé et tendre, plein de vérité et de réalisme. Si vous aimez les films décalé, un peu barré, à l'humour subtil et bien ancré dans la vie, vous savez ce qui vous reste à faire.



Yep enfin vu hier 
Excellent en effet, la photo est effectivement superbe.
Y a que les français qui savent pas faire des films internationaux (je grossis le trait), les Belges eux en sont capables.

J'ai donc vraiment bien aimé aussi. Dommage la fin un peu brève et soudaine quand même mais bon pourquoi pas en fait, à force on devient trop fermés avec nos stéréotypes, on veut une fin comme si ou comme ça mais en fait c'est idiot. Là on rentre dans le film direct, personne n'est présenté, le road movie commence et il s'achève, point. C'est cool en fait


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

J'ai vu Liberty Heights hier soir sur TCM (malheureusement la VF était catastrophique).

Synopsis : 

Baltimore, 1954. L'Amerique entre dans une nouvelle ere et la famille Kurtzman va connaitre, elle aussi, de nombreux changements. Ben, le fils cadet, qui a toujours vecu dans un milieu et un quartier exclusivement juifs, voit s'ouvrir de nouveaux horizons en frequentant Sylvia, la seule eleve noire de son lycee. Mais le pere de celle-ci, un medecin bourgeois et soupconneux, met rapidement le hola a cette relation. De son cote, Van, le frere de Ben, tombe amoureux de la belle et aristocratique Dubbie. Quant a leur pere, il s'efforce de sauver son petit music-hall.

Un film bourré d'humour et intelligent, j'ai bien aimé mais je le regarderai en VO une fois pour me faire une meilleure opinion.


----------



## nicolasf (7 Mars 2009)

Vu hier soir, _Harvey Milk_, le dernier film de Gus Van Sant, mais il faut le dire vite. C'est, je dirais, un film de Gus Van Sant... sans Gus Van Sant. Manifestement, le réalisateur a décidé que son sujet suffisait, et il s'est totalement effacé derrière, comme en témoigne, d'ailleurs, la place de son nom sur l'affiche. 

Du coup, j'ai été déçu par ce film et j'ai passé une bonne partie du temps à chercher Gus Van Sant. Il apparaît vaguement à la toute fin, mais est globalement absent. Donc si vous voulez voir _Harvey Milk_, oubliez totalement qui l'a réalisé et vous l'apprécierez peut-être. 

C'est vrai que bien réalisé, que le fond est très intéressant, bref il y a de quoi aimer ce film. Cependant, un bon sujet suffit-il à faire un bon film ? 

Version longue...


----------



## JPTK (7 Mars 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> mais est globalement absent.



Moi j'aurais tendance à penser "tant mieux !"


----------



## fedo (7 Mars 2009)

> Vu hier soir, _Harvey Milk_, le dernier film de Gus Van Sant, mais il faut le dire vite. C'est, je dirais, un film de Gus Van Sant... sans Gus Van Sant. Manifestement, le réalisateur a décidé que son sujet suffisait, et il s'est totalement effacé derrière, comme en témoigne, d'ailleurs, la place de son nom sur l'affiche.



c'est un film de commande avec tout ce que ce ça implique.


----------



## nicolasf (7 Mars 2009)

Je ne savais pas que c'était un film de commande tiens, j'avais lu que c'était un vieux projet personnel... :mouais:

Enfin, peu importe. En fait, je n'avais rien lu sur le film avant d'aller le voir, donc je m'attendais à du Gus Van Sant. Évidemment, je fus quelque peu surpris... 

Et si on n'aime pas ses derniers films, on peut tout à fait aimer celui-ci, par voie de conséquence.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> c'est un film de commande avec tout ce que ce ça implique.



Sérieux ? Tu as pas un lien ou quoi pour savoir comment ça s'est passé ?


----------



## fedo (7 Mars 2009)

> Je ne savais pas que c'était un film de commande tiens, j'avais lu que c'était un vieux projet personnel...



argument marketing imparable, le vieux projet.


----------



## JPTK (7 Mars 2009)

Euh en même temps y a eu de très belles oeuvres réalisées sur commande


----------



## fedo (7 Mars 2009)

> Euh en même temps y a eu de très belles oeuvres réalisées sur commande



tout-à-fait. mais si tu cherches du Van Sant de Paranoïd Park, tu pourras difficilement le retrouver dans un film de commande.


----------



## nicolasf (7 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> argument marketing imparable, le vieux projet.



Certes, mais étant donné son tout premier film (Mala Noche, que je n'ai pas encore réussi à voir), je me disais que c'était possible. Bon enfin, tant pis...


----------



## JPTK (9 Mars 2009)

Me prends toujours autant aux tripes ce film tout simple drôle et émouvant.


----------



## Amok (11 Mars 2009)

Pour ceux qui sont abonnés à Canal Sat : en ce moment sur ciné FX (entre autre, cet après midi à 16 h 10) :






A ne rater sous aucun prétexte : de mauvaises langues vont prétendre qu'il s'agit d'un nanar complètement débile. Point ! Nous avons là du grand n'importe quoi qui confine au sublime, avec une pléiade d'acteurs qui débutent (Peter Weller, John Lithgow, Jeff Goldblum, Robert Ito, Clancy Brown, Christopher Lloyd...).
Une critique ici
Plus d'infos ici !

"_Buckaroo Banzai ne se raconte pas car en mêlant intimement super héros, extra-terrestres et complots rocambolesques, le tout monté comme un James Bond sous amphétamines, il pulvérise les barrières du réalisable et nous narre une histoire, débile certes, mais délirante par son extravagance !_"​


----------



## JPTK (12 Mars 2009)

Ouai bof... mais la fille à côté de moi a crié plusieurs fois en grimpant aux murs, il faut dire que lui faisait des brûlures indiennes assez sévères.


----------



## JPTK (12 Mars 2009)

Des classiques, du caviar


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

Et ça


----------



## Chang (12 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ouai bof... mais la fille à côté de moi a crié plusieurs fois en grimpant aux murs, il faut dire que lui faisait des brûlures indiennes assez sévères.



Ben tu vois sur le coup, meme si je ne suis pas grand amateur du genre, j'ai vraiment beaucoup accroche ... parce que c'est bien fait et que ca ne suit pas au millimetre pres la trame habituelle ... 

Il y a des elements soudains qui font que c'est plus intense que pas mal de films dans ce genre (que j'ai vu). Plus realiste que Cloverfield ... moins hollywoodien aussi ... beaucoup plus simple et a la fois bien plus efficace ...

A voir en espagnol sous-titré ...


----------



## JPTK (12 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ben tu vois sur le coup, meme si je ne suis pas grand amateur du genre, j'ai vraiment beaucoup accroche ... parce que c'est bien fait et que ca ne suit pas au millimetre pres la trame habituelle ...
> 
> Il y a des elements soudains qui font que c'est plus intense que pas mal de films dans ce genre (que j'ai vu). Plus realiste que Cloverfield ... moins hollywoodien aussi ... beaucoup plus simple et a la fois bien plus efficace ...
> 
> A voir en espagnol sous-titré ...



Ah oui nan mais c'était très correct, en VOST cela va de soit


----------



## Chang (12 Mars 2009)

Super film vu hier soir ... l'histoire de Chess Records et de ses artistes du debut qui ont contribue a son succes. C'est donc aussi l'histoire de Muddy Waters, Howlin Wolf, Etta James, etc etc ... 

C'est tres bien filme, le son est excellent et la BO superbe ... personellement j'adore Etta James et Howlin Wolf dans leurs morceaus de funk et j'ai ete sous le charme de Beyonce jusqu'a la fin ... ses yeux pineze ... :love:

Je suis un peu retourne d'apprendre que c'est Beyonce qui chante pour Etta James et que ne soit pas les chansons originales qui aient ete mises dans la BO. Je l'avoue ca me fait mal au fion de dire que j'aime bien Beyonce mais la, force est d'avouer qu'elle a une voix superbe dans ce film. Sur un bon systeme audio la BO doit tout dechirer ...

Enfin le film est interessant car il montre la dure realite de l'amerique segregationniste et le quotidien qui en decoule ... 

A voir absolument pour tout melomane ...  ...

EDITH : le premier titre de la BO qui est joue pendant le generique de fin est une pourriture sans nom de RnB actuel qui ne devrait pas avoir sa place dans cette oeuvre qiu raconte le rythm and blues comme il doit etre, et non comme un genre musical pour midinette poudree ou pour goss'bo qui fait som pimp de troisieme zone.​


----------



## Chang (12 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah oui nan mais c'était très correct, en VOST cela va de soit



Quand tu commences un commentaire par "Ouai bof... " ca veut donc dire que c'etait tres correct ?


----------



## jefrey (12 Mars 2009)

Pour les amateurs du genre, je viens de visionner ce film hier soir : Dead End, j'ai adoré, de plus réalisé par des français Je vous le conseille, humour noir et angoisse au rendez-vous. Très très bien fait


----------



## JPTK (12 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Quand tu commences un commentaire par "Ouai bof... " ca veut donc dire que c'etait tres correct ?



Ouai bah voilà moi je voulais du 17/20 et c'est du 12 à peine.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mars 2009)

jefrey a dit:


> Pour les amateurs du genre, je viens de visionner ce film hier soir : Dead End, j'ai adoré, de plus réalisé par des français Je vous le conseille, humour noir et angoisse au rendez-vous. Très très bien fait



J'ai bien aimé aussi, l'humour noir très présent est excellent.
Bon film .


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2009)

J'ai vu hier soir ça sur la RTBF






Au début des années 70, Daniel Massu a quinze ans mais en paraît treize. Son père et sa mère sont proviseur et directeur des études de l'internat dont il est élève.
Cette année, son père a décidé qu'il devait descendre au dortoir avec les autres. L'idée de cette promiscuité le terrorise, d'autant plus que ses camarades de classe le considèrent comme un privilégié.
Pour racheter la confiance et l'amitié de ses pairs, Daniel n'hésite pas à affronter sa mère, partagée entre l'amour pour son fils et le collège qu'elle a créé pour aider les enfants en difficulté.

Un bon film sur l'adolescence et le lycée, par contre j'ai trouvé la fin bâclé.


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2009)

jefrey a dit:


> Pour les amateurs du genre, je viens de visionner ce film hier soir : Dead End, j'ai adoré, de plus réalisé par des français&#8230; Je vous le conseille, humour noir et angoisse au rendez-vous. Très très bien fait&#8230;




Ah putain c'est à cause de toi alors !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Je me souvenais plus pourquoi j'avais récupéré ce navet...

J'ai regardé cette bouse absolue hier soir, d'un ennui mortel, rien de drôle et encore moins d'angoissant, je me suis fait chier mais d'une force...


----------



## jefrey (15 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Ah putain c'est à cause de toi alors !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Je suis super surpris jaipatoukompri !&#8230;
T'y connaît rien mec c'est pas possible&#8230; J'en ai vu des bouses du genre (films horrifiques à petit budget) et ce film n'en est pas une&#8230;

Ce huis clos est très bon, une voiture, une route et ses abords, peu d'acteurs mais non moins excellents assurant le spectacle (je citerais Lin Shaye, la mère qui est hilarante dans certaines séquences ) et une ambiance angoissante qui monte creshendo, cette famille va droit dans le mur, on ne lâche pas l'affaire du début à la fin. Le truc c'est que dans ce film, tu passes par des émotions différentes dans chaque situation, du drôle au terrifiant sans tomber dans la caricature&#8230;

Je n'ai jamais décroché, tout est bien ficelé. Les réalisateurs s'amusent à décrier cette famille "basique" dans des situations absurdes voir scabreuses mais sans méchanceté&#8230; Ce film est réussie, il se veut ludique et me fait penser à la série "Twilight Zone"&#8230; Alors certes le scénario et la chute ne sont pas des plus originals mais c'est super carré comme film !! Pour preuve, les nombreux prix qu'il a reçu.


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2009)

Ouai mais j'étais pas tout seul en fait, moi j'ai 32 ans, je suis chiant ok, mais ma copine plus jeune elle a failli se décrocher la machoire aussi  

Dire que le papa qui conduit, joue dans le film Twin Peaks de Lynch... D'ailleurs la bande jaune filmée sur la route est un flagrant hommage mais va vraiment falloir que le réalisateur travaille un peu car là c'est clairement un travail d'étudiant de 2e année de ciné et perso avec un film pareil je lui mettrais 11/20 à peine, pour le côté second degré, raté en plus...

Nan impossible, tu as peur de la dame blanche depuis tout petit ou alors tu avais pris des substances illicites


----------



## jefrey (15 Mars 2009)

Pas d'accord&#8230;
Et je n'ai pas peur de la dame blanche, c'était comme l'histoire du Dahu pour moi, bien que je me suis surpris gamin en train de regarder les abords des routes de campagne dans la 405 du paternel&#8230; Histoire de me faire peur. Je l'ai jamais vu&#8230; 
Sinon les substances illicites m'auraient fait détester ce film je pense&#8230;

Tiens voilà un navet que j'ai vu le lendemain, un vrai :


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2009)

Ça ça en jette...






J'en suis à ma troisième vision et je ne sais toujours pas quoi exactement en penser... Mais je reste scotché à chaque fois...


----------



## jefrey (15 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça ça en jette...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouaip mais là on ne joue plus dans la même catégorie 
Je dois le visionner bientôt, j'en ai froid dans le dos d'avance
Dans le style "mal à l'aise" et toujours "frenchie" celui-ci est pas mal aussi :






Effrayante Béatrice Dalle


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Mars 2009)

Contrairement à "A l'intérieur", il ne s'agit plus simplement de grand guignol, concernant "martyrs"


----------



## jefrey (15 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Contrairement à "A l'intérieur", il ne s'agit plus simplement de grand guignol, concernant "martyrs"



Heu&#8230; Moi j'ai vu le grand guignol au jardin public, il ressemble pas du tout à Béatrice Dalle&#8230; Quoique&#8230;


----------



## JPTK (15 Mars 2009)

jefrey a dit:


> Effrayante Béatrice Dalle



J'ai trouvé "A l'intérieur" très bon, bien que trop sanglant, c'était pas forcément justifié


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2009)

jefrey a dit:


> Tiens voilà un navet que j'ai vu le lendemain, un vrai



Faut en vouloir tout de même pour regarder un film avec Paris Hilton nan ? :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Sympa, marrant et pas prise de tête.
Un bon p'tit film français quoi .


----------



## jefrey (16 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Faut en vouloir tout de même pour regarder un film avec Paris Hilton nan ? :hein:



Ben si tu veux, j'avais pas eu vent du casting avant et effectivement quand j'ai vu la blonde sur les premières séquences, je me suis dit : aïe !
Allons jusqu'au bout, on verra bien
Je n'étais pas déçu : je me suis rendu compte par la suite que ce film était un joli hommage au musée Grévin  Sinon la triste fin de Paris Hilton est très intéressante aussi, très bien filmée


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Contrairement à "A l'intérieur", il ne s'agit plus simplement de grand guignol, concernant "martyrs"


 
Ouais, justement.

Autant, j'ai adoré "à l'intérieur", autant "Martyr" me laisse un profond sentiment de malaise.
Je trouve à ce film un côté très malsain - surtout dans l'attitude de la fille dans la seconde moitié (je ne raconte pas, je ne voudrais pas gâcher le "plaisir" de qui ne l'a pas encore vu...).
Il y a une forme de complaisance avec ce qui est filmé qui me dérange.

Je ne le conseille pas, quoi.

EDIT
Et puis, dans les films "qui font peur" je commence à en avoir assez des déluges de sang et des gens coupés en petits morceaux et de cet espèce de compet' au sadisme ultime et à la scène choc de la part des scénaristes.
Mais bon, j'dis ça...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

*JE TE MANGERAIS*

Un film étoufant entre deux filles aussi complexe et tordues l'une que l'autre.
Bien joué.
Bien tenu.
Bien, quoi.


----------



## jefrey (16 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Un film étoufant.



Moi je suis pour ouvrir un fil sur les films de touffes&#8230; Bien tenues.


----------



## Chang (16 Mars 2009)

jefrey a dit:


> Moi je suis pour ouvrir un fil sur les films de touffes Bien tenues.



Un fil sur des films avec des touffes bien tenues ? 

Si ca part pas en sucette ca ...  ...


----------



## JPTK (16 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Autant, j'ai adoré "à l'intérieur", autant "Martyr" me laisse un profond sentiment de malaise.
> Je trouve à ce film un côté très malsain - surtout dans l'attitude de la fille dans la seconde moitié (je ne raconte pas, je ne voudrais pas gâcher le "plaisir" de qui ne l'a pas encore vu...).
> Il y a une forme de complaisance avec ce qui est filmé qui me dérange.



Yep, j'ai lu des avis à droite et à gauche et je sais pas de quel côté je vais me ranger mais probablement du tiens, mais bon je l'ai pas encore vu. 

Certains parlent d'une véritable, expérience sensorielle, d'un trip, d'un coup de poing qui secoue tout l'hexagone, et d'autres disent avoir été plus écoeurés que terrifiés, dégoûtés de cette surenchère de violence qui serait là avant tout pour cacher les faiblesses d'un scénario sans imagination et d'une banale mise en scène.


----------



## boodou (16 Mars 2009)

Et sinon, vous aimez aussi les films végétariens ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2009)

Comme quoi  ?


----------



## jefrey (16 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Et sinon, vous aimez aussi les films végétariens ?



Ouaip&#8230;  "Soleil vert", les mecs croient qu'ils bouffent des trucs à base de plancton mais en fait c'est le voisin en tablette qu'ils bouffent&#8230; HAHAHA !!&#8230; Génial.


----------



## fedo (16 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Et sinon, vous aimez aussi les films végétariens ?



oui celui-là





mais alors faut du courage


----------



## kuep (16 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Et sinon, vous aimez aussi les films végétariens ?


----------



## JPTK (17 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais, justement.
> 
> Autant, j'ai adoré "à l'intérieur", autant "Martyr" me laisse un profond sentiment de malaise.
> Je trouve à ce film un côté très malsain - surtout dans l'attitude de la fille dans la seconde moitié (je ne raconte pas, je ne voudrais pas gâcher le "plaisir" de qui ne l'a pas encore vu...).
> ...





Bon, après visionnage je sais pas trop... c'est prenant, c'est tout de même à voir je pense mais c'est vrai que c'est malsain, et alors aurais-je presque envie de dire ? 
En tout cas c'est largement plus convaincant que des films comme Frontières ou Calvaire qui là me font penser à la suite de ton message, cette course au gore et au malsain pour tenter de masquer les faiblesses d'un scénar ou l'amateurisme d'une mise en scène. Mais c'est clair que je suis gavé de cette vague de sang pour souvent rien, juste un écoeurement parfois entrecoupé d'un bâillement :sleep: Je mettrais dans le lot aussi le Hanneke, qui m'avait laissé aussi froid que le film est glacial, je ne sais même plus le titre, ces gens séquestrés et torturés par 2 jeunes types qui paraissaient fort sympathiques au départ 

C'est tout de même une expérience, à voir donc pour ceux qui en sont friands.
J'ai bien aimé la bande son en tout cas, à un moment j'ai bien cru que c'était du MOGWAI, mais non.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Synopsis :

Divorcée, mère de deux jeunes enfants, Josey Aimes a regagné sa bourgade natale du Minnesota à la recherche d'un emploi. Un seul débouché s'offre à elle : la mine.
Malheureusement, la mine est un fief masculin, où les rares femmes s'exposent à la méfiance, voire à l'hostilité, d'un certain nombre de mineurs qui jugent qu'elles n'y ont pas leur place.
Josey se trouve donc en butte à la malveillance des "fortes têtes", à leurs plaisanteries d'un goût douteux, à leurs insinuations salaces, à leur manoeuvres de harcèlement, qui lui deviennent vite intolérables. Mais personne ne veut entendre ses protestations.
Josey est invitée à garder le silence... Mais les incidents se multiplient, et le pression monte de jour en jour, jusqu'à ce que la jeune femme tente l'impensable : porter l'affaire devant la justice...

Verdict : je me suis endormi.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

*WELCOME*

Pas mal des défauts du film engagé, sans doute - mais beaucoup de ses qualités aussi.
Je n'ai pas vu le temps passer, très vite attaché aux personnages, concerné par ce qui leur arrive.

J'en suis sorti en me disant qu'on vivait dans un pays aussi paradoxalement formidable que merdique - et qu'à ne rien faire on risquait de glisser de plus en plus vite du premier vers le second.

A voir, je trouve.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> A voir, je trouve.



Non, car il n'y a pas de psychopathes mutants cannibales qui bouffent des connasses à gros nichons!


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2009)

T'as oublié les nazis


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> T'as oublié les nazis



Oui... Les zombies nazis... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## woulf (17 Mars 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Les zombies nazis... :love: :love: :love:




Ah non ! Les Surf Nazis steup !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWvAtqhuiI4


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mars 2009)

woulf a dit:


> Ah non ! Les Surf Nazis steup !
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bWvAtqhuiI4



Comming soon...







`


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Martyrs : on pourrai penser à de la violence gratuite et malsaine. Pascal Laugier a su néanmoins nous faire comprendre pourquoi à la fin. Quelques incohérences et maladresses sur certains points. 
Malgré tout, c'est intéressant, profond, avec quelques lumières bien filmées. 
Jeu d'acteurs bof par contre.
De mon point de vue, c'est le scenario qu'il faut garder.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mars 2009)

Tu sais que t'es pas con pour un jeune ?... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Je dilue pas la fée verte dans l'eau ! Ca fortifie le cerveau.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mars 2009)

Tout compte fait tu es quand même assez con... Je suis très déçu! :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2009)

Ah, ça y est, c'est bien toi ! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Mars 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> J'ai vu _Watchmen_ hier soir, et je recommande à condition d'accepter un film assez atypique pour un blockbuster hollywoodien et une adaptation de comics. C'est très noir, assez lent, avec quelques pics de violence, mais c'est très bien.
> 
> Un avis plus complet pour les courageux.



Vu aussi. Effets spéciaux terriblement bien faits. Les quelques longueurs et les quelques traits d'humour décalés qui viennent là comme un cheveu sur la soupe servent, je trouve, tout comme les nombreuses scènes violentes d'articulations désossées et autres bras coupés, à bousculer le spectateur, à le ramener vers le fond noir du scénario, à la violence de son propos lorsque celui-ci se laisse trop emporter par le côté fantastique des effets spéciaux. En fait, ce sont de véritables claques à répétition. La fin est sarcastique. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (17 Mars 2009)

Ben, y'a pas de secrets : Moore + Snyder ; ça peut que botter le fion :style:


----------



## gKatarn (17 Mars 2009)

Et y a des zombies nazis ?  :love:


----------



## Chang (18 Mars 2009)

Perso, j'attends celui la avec impatience.

*  gKatarn, OUI, YA DES NAZIS !!!!!!* ​


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Ça donne envie .


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> * gKatarn, OUI, YA DES NAZIS !!!!!!* ​


 
Mais pas de zombies


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Et y a des zombies nazis ?  :love:



Tu veux sans doute parler de "Dead Snow" ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Martyrs : on pourrai penser à de la violence gratuite et malsaine. Pascal Laugier a su néanmoins nous faire comprendre pourquoi à la fin.


 
En faisant finalement adhérer la victime à la cause mystico-sadique de ses bourreaux, comme une sorte de justification à postériori de ce qu'ils lui font subir, génial... 

Toutes proportions gardées, ça me fait un peut penser à ces "dandys" qui, sous couvert de provoc, d'attitude et de liberté de ton, ont des propos ouvertement antisémites ou violement machistes.

Je dirais que, finalement, la violence de "Martyr" n'est pas gratuite, non - _malheureusement_ non.

Et puis, sur la forme, le traitement des "vision" de la fille façon horreur nippone ("The grudge") est, de mon point de vue, totalement ratée et en complet décalage avec la volonté "hyper réaliste" du reste de la mise en scéne.
Décalage aussi entre ce réalisme de forme et l'onirisme de la "secte" des vieux en noir dans leurs Mercedes vintages...

Un film foutraque, quoi.

En plus, c'est pas super bien joué.

Bref.
Je n'ai pas aimé.


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Tu veux sans doute parler de "Dead Snow" ?


 

Repars qq posts en arrière et tu tomberas sur celui du rebelle corse :love:


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> ```
> En faisant finalement adhérer la victime à la cause mystico-sadique de ses bourreaux, comme une sorte de justification à postériori de ce qu'ils lui font subir, génial[/QUOTE]
> 
> Euh c'est quand qu'elle adhère ? J'ai pas vu moi... elle est surtout complètement OUT, elle adhère à rien, elle subit, elle se résigne. Si tu fais allusion au transfert du secret à la vieille, on peut tout simplement penser que maintenant qu'elle a vu ça, elle n'a plus aucune haine, ressentiment ni douleur, d'où sa confession, non ?
> ```


----------



## boodou (18 Mars 2009)

gKatarn a dit:


> Repars qq posts en arrière et tu tomberas sur celui du rebelle corse :love:



Ah ouais, merde ! En fait je lis jamais les posts de Patoch


----------



## gKatarn (18 Mars 2009)

Tu devrais pourtant


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Euh c'est quand qu'elle adhère ? J'ai pas vu moi... elle est surtout complètement OUT, elle adhère à rien, elle subit, elle se résigne. Si tu fais allusion au transfert du secret à la vieille, on peut tout simplement penser que maintenant qu'elle a vu ça, elle n'a plus aucune haine, ressentiment ni douleur, d'où sa confession, non ?


 
J'ai trouvé qu'elle se résignait bien vite.
Et que le film donnait à sa résignation comme une sorte d'évidence un peu malsaine.
Mais bon.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> En faisant finalement adhérer la victime à la cause mystico-sadique de ses bourreaux, comme une sorte de justification à postériori de ce qu'ils lui font subir, génial...
> 
> Toutes proportions gardées, ça me fait un peut penser à ces "dandys" qui, sous couvert de provoc, d'attitude et de liberté de ton, ont des propos ouvertement antisémites ou violement machistes.



Le rapprochement est un peu rapide. Non ?



PonkHead a dit:


> Je dirais que, finalement, la violence de "Martyr" n'est pas gratuite, non - _malheureusement_ non.



Je ne dis pas qu'elle l'est.
On met simplement un peu de temps à comprendre.
Il y a une raison, le film ne te demande pas d'y adhérer.
Ce n'est pas parce que tu mattes Fast&Furious que tu vas rouler comme un con sur la route, même si c'est fendard. 
C'est pas un film documentaire, ni un essai, juste un film qui te transporte sur la fin vers 2/3 questionnements pour te pougner la teub' avec les copains. 



PonkHead a dit:


> Et puis, sur la forme, le traitement des "vision" de la fille façon horreur nippone ("The grudge") est, de mon point de vue, totalement ratée et en complet décalage avec la volonté "hyper réaliste" du reste de la mise en scéne.



Là je te rejoins. C'est juste pour pimenter de façon bas de gamme la première heure du film.
Et c'est tellement surfait qu'on pense à de la schizo d'emblée. Peu de crédibilité sur ce point.



PonkHead a dit:


> Décalage aussi entre ce réalisme de forme et l'onirisme de la "secte" des vieux en noir dans leurs Mercedes vintages...



Ouai, rigolo. 



PonkHead a dit:


> Un film foutraque, quoi.
> 
> En plus, c'est pas super bien joué.
> 
> ...



J'ai pas spécialement aimé non-plus mais ça ne m'empêcherai pas de le conseiller parce qu'il y a quelque chose. Sur la fin, ça retourne. Il se passe un truc presque beau. Paradoxal. 
Après, c'est mal joué, il y a des incohérences, des râtés, ...
N'empêche qu'on a pas forcément envie de se titiller avec des prod' bien léchés et que ce film là a le mérite de te tenir accroché. 

PonkHead le cérébral. :love:



jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Euh c'est quand qu'elle adhère ? J'ai pas vu moi... elle est surtout complètement OUT, elle adhère à rien, elle subit, elle se résigne. Si tu fais allusion au transfert du secret à la vieille, on peut tout simplement penser que maintenant qu'elle a vu ça, elle n'a plus aucune haine, ressentiment ni douleur, d'où sa confession, non ?



+1,5


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Le rapprochement est un peu rapide. Non ?


Si.
J'ai failli ne pas le mettre.




Khyu a dit:


> Il y a une raison, le film ne te demande pas d'y adhérer.


 
C'est là où se niche sans doute le malaise que j'ai ressenti.
Parce que si, évidement, on peut montrer ou dire sans adhérer (heureusement), c'est là qu'intervient tout l'art de la distance, de la façon de montrer - la forme. 

Et, parce que le film évite volontairement le grand-guignol usuel des films gore, parce qu'il joue presque sur la corde sensible (ces pauvres petits vieux si terrifiés à l'idée de mourir sans savoir ce qu'il y a après...), parce que l'héroine abandonne si facilement, et parce que le film, au final, légitime le martyr comme façon d'accéder à la béatitude (presque au divin, le film a tout de même l'élégance de ne pas trop mettre les gros sabots de ce côté là) - pour toutes ces raisons, j'ai ressenti comme une connivence, un appel du pied au spectateur qui, oui, me dérange.

Alors, tu me diras, je suis sans doute passé à côté, bien sûr que non le réalisateur ne voulait pas dire ça, sûrement pas...
N'empêche.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Si.
> J'ai failli ne pas le mettre.
> 
> 
> ...



Et tu trouves pas que c'est ça qui est bon ? :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ah ouais, merde ! En fait je lis jamais les posts de Patoch





gKatarn a dit:


> Tu devrais pourtant



C'est, vrai... En même temps je fais simple pour que tout le monde y comprenne...


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2009)

Khyu a dit:


> Et tu trouves pas que c'est ça qui est bon ? :love:


 
hé hé.
Non.
Parfois, oui - mais là non.
Pas sur celui là - doit toucher une corde sensible, je ne sais pas, on verra demain pour la psychanalyse.

Enfin, si le film a au moins un mérite, c'est de ne pas laisser indiférent.


----------



## JPTK (18 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> parce que l'héroine abandonne si facilement



J'ai du mal à voir ça comme ça, on ne sait pas combien de temps ça dure, on voit pas tout et qu'aurait-elle du faire pour montrer qu'elle n'abandonne pas ? Tout est scellé, le piège est parfait, elle ne peut rien faire, tu sembles dire qu'elle participe, j'ai comme un doute en fait.


----------



## nicolasf (20 Mars 2009)

Jai finalement réussi à voir _Welcome_ et si le film n'est pas sans défauts, je le recommande quand même, ne serait-ce que pour son sujet et ses excellents acteurs. Il est dommage que Philippe Lioret ne soit pas resté sur la ligne initiale du film et qu'il ait ajouté cette histoire de divorce qui n'apporte vraiment rien. 

> Version longue


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vu aussi. Effets spéciaux terriblement bien faits. Les quelques longueurs et les quelques traits d'humour décalés qui viennent là comme un cheveu sur la soupe servent, je trouve, tout comme les nombreuses scènes violentes d'articulations désossées et autres bras coupés, à bousculer le spectateur, à le ramener vers le fond noir du scénario, à la violence de son propos lorsque celui-ci se laisse trop emporter par le côté fantastique des effets spéciaux. En fait, ce sont de véritables claques à répétition. La fin est sarcastique. :love:


 
Ouais ?
Je ne sais pas...

J'ai bien aimé l'atmosphère, l'effet girouette par temps de grand vent entre le bien et le mal chez les "héros".
J'ai adoré ce sale con psychopathe de Rorschach*, beaucoup moins le hiboux et sa love story un peu gnangnan, j'aurais bien foutu deux beignes au grand stroumpf avec sa collection de balais dans le derche...

En plus, la fin m'a surpris (dérangé aussi) - j'aime bien être surpris.

Bref, j'ai passé un bon moment de cinéma.
Pis la bande son... Ah la bande son...
!!!!!!

Mais le film est un peu long, quand même et les commentaires en voix off tournent un peu au pathos désespéré genre Brando dans Apocalypse Now en beaucoup moins bien...
Déjà vu, déjà entendu, le monde est laid, OK, on passe à la suite ?
Et puis, la laideur des actes des autres comme justification de la laideur des siens...
Bref.
Quand on marche en rangers sur le fil ténu qui sépare la description de l'adhésion, on prend le risque de laisser des traces de semelle des deux côtés.





* Le seul dont l'attitude finale, au passage, emporte ma sympathie.
Putain de Rorschach !!!
Pourquoi faut toujours que je m'identifie au psychopathe mysanthrope de service dans les films ???


----------



## boodou (21 Mars 2009)

Vu ce soir, THE CHASER, 1er film d'un réalisateur coréen (Na Hong-Jin). Âmes sensibles s'abstenir


----------



## bompi (21 Mars 2009)

Ce fil est vraiment devenu un flot continu d'odes à l'hémoglobine et à la petite torture appliquée ...
Il ne manque plus que Yannick Dahan pour compléter le tableau.

Bref, histoire de changer un peu je signale qu'en ce moment TCM propose de nombreux films avec Cary Grant et Ciné Cinéma Classic une belle brochette de réalisations de Michael Powell et Emeric Pressburger, entre autres _Colonel Blimp_ ou, la semaine prochaine _Je sais où je vais_, un petit bijou.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mars 2009)

Vu hier soir sur Arté, "La Journée de la jupe" avec Adjani (qui a vachement grossi)

Synopsis :

Sonia est professeur de français dans un collège de banlieue, difficile. Confrontée à la difficulté d'enseigner et au départ de son mari, elle est au bord de la dépression nerveuse.
Le jour où elle découvre un revolver dans le sac d'un de ses élèves, elle s'en empare. Dans la confusion, un coup part et blesse l'élève à la jambe.
Son dérapage la propulse, malgré elle, dans une véritable prise d'otages : intervention policière et politique, panique des parents, réactions du proviseur et des autres professeurs, arrivée en force des médias...
A la faveur de ce huis-clos, les masques tombent. L'extérieur s'invite à l'intérieur...

Film assez classique dans le genre (je parle des prises d'otage) mais le jeu d'acteur était pas mal du tout sauf certains élèves.

Je lui mettrai 6/10 d'autres personnes l'ont vu ?


----------



## Romuald (21 Mars 2009)

Vu les 20 dernières minutes. Pas mal effectivement, mention spéciale à Denis Podalydès parfait dans son rôle, Adjani bien aussi. Par contre cette manie de filmer caméra à l'épaule pour 'faire vivant et vrai' (tu parles !) me donne mal au coeur, la fin est baclée, et la musique omniprésente.

6/10 aussi, grâce entre autres à la façon d'aborder le thème des 'jeunes', pour une fois côté adulte.

Je ne profiterai pas d'une redif pour l'enregistrer et voir l'intégralité.


----------



## boodou (21 Mars 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ce fil est vraiment devenu un flot continu d'odes à l'hémoglobine et à la petite torture appliquée ...





C0rentin a dit:


> Vu hier soir sur Arté, "La Journée de la jupe" avec Adjani (qui a vachement grossi)



Il y a un rapport dans la succession de vos posts ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Vu hier 

Music Box :

Ann Talbot, brillante avocate de Chicago, est amenée à défendre son père, poursuivi pour crimes de guerre. Michael Laszlo a fui la Hongrie à la fin de la Seconde Guerre mondiale et s'est refugié aux Etats-Unis. Après quarante-cinq ans de vie paisible et honnête, il est convoqué par le bureau des enquêtes spéciales. Des preuves accablantes ont été réunies contre lui et de nombreux témoins auraient reconnu en lui un tortionnaire nazi. Pour Ann, il s'agit de démonter un traquenard politique, mais l'enquête qu'elle entreprend va s'avérer plus complexe que prévu.

Je n'avais jamais vu ce film (eh oui ) et je dois dire qu'il est excellent Jessica Lange est brillante ainsi que Armin Mueller-Stahl (que j'ai rencontré une fois en Bretagne, très sympa enfin passons).

On est dans le doute tout au long du film du grand Costa-Gavras


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais le film est un peu long, quand même et les commentaires en voix off tournent un peu au pathos désespéré genre Brando dans Apocalypse Now en beaucoup moins bien...
> Déjà vu, déjà entendu, le monde est laid, OK, on passe à la suite ?
> Et puis, la laideur des actes des autres comme justification de la laideur des siens...
> Bref.
> Quand on marche en rangers sur le fil ténu qui sépare la description de l'adhésion, on prend le risque de laisser des traces de semelle des deux côtés.



Disons qu'il faut bien camper le personnage et donner un fil conducteur, cela dit aussi je n'ai pas vu que ça : "_la laideur des actes des autres comme justification de la laideur des siens_". Ok, il y a un jusquauboutisme de Rorschach mais intimement liée à autre chose. Il le dit à propos du meurtre de la petite fille : ce n'est pas Dieu qui fait souffrir le monde mais l'homme. Il est fidèle à sa logique : si le monde doit survivre ce sera parce qu'il aura su affronter sa vérité et qu'il aura su remédier à son mal autrement que par le mensonge créé par Ozymandias. 





C0rentin a dit:


> Je lui mettrai 6/10 d'autres personnes l'ont vu ?



4/10 : mauvais. Adjani a perdu de sa superbe, on est loin, très loin, de ses meilleurs performances d'actrice. On dirait qu'elle a perdu cette capacité qu'elle avait à jouer la psychopathe (Adèle H, Camille Claudel etc.). Que dire de la perfomance des "jeunes de banlieue" ? Être acteur c'est un métier. Bref, j'ai trouvé que ça sonnait faux du début à la fin.


----------



## bompi (23 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vu hier
> 
> Music Box :
> 
> ...


Oui, un bon film de Costa-Gavras. Le sujet est intéressant et bien traité malgré la difficulté. Cela ne doit pas être simple de gérer la culpabilité de sa propre famille ... On peut rappeler que certains vilains de cette époque ont fini tranquillement leurs jours dans notre douce Europe [par exemple en Espagne, dont le climat est favorable aux personnes agées, ce n'est pas Léon Degrelle qui m'aurait contredit ...] sans être plus inquiétés que cela. Le sujet me fait penser à Anne Darquier et son père, par exemple. Éminemment troublant.

 J.Lange est une très bonne actrice vraiment mal servie par Hollywood. Quant à Müller-Stahl, excellent acteur [je me souviens de sa prestation dans «Kafka» de Soderbergh en commissaire de police inquiétant], il est parfait lui aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

bompi a dit:


> [par exemple en Espagne, dont le climat est favorable aux personnes agées, ce n'est pas Léon Degrelle qui m'aurait contredit ...]



_Ce cher Léon_ . Je râle: il y avait un reportage sur lui à la rtbf il n'y a pas longtemps et je l'ai raté.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

Dommage il était bien  mais quelqu'un l'a mis sur dailymotion.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Dommage il était bien  mais quelqu'un l'a mis sur dailymotion.



Merci Corentin.


----------



## krystof (23 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vu hier soir sur Arté, "La Journée de la jupe" avec Adjani (qui a vachement grossi)



Vu avant-hier soir sur Canal : Le mois du string. C'est vrai qu'elle a vachement grossi Adjani...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

Vu hier soir







Réalisé par Brian De Palma
Avec Michael J. Fox, Sean Penn, Don Harvey

Synopsis :

Lors d'une mission, Eriksson, jeune recrue, est sauvé d'une mort certaine par son commandant Meserve. Quelques jours plus tard, le radio de l'escouade est abattu dans un village allié. Meserve décide alors d'enlever une jeune villageoise. Eriksson, ne doutant pas du sort réservé à la jeune fille, va se battre, malgré son admiration pour son commandant, contre tous les hommes de sa patrouille.

Film de guerre assez classique dans son ensemble mais Sean Penn et Michael J.Fox sont magnifiques. Ce film ne restera pas dans ma mémoire.
C'est pas la première fois que De Palma me déçoit
Je préfère largement Apocalypse Now ou même Forrest Gump sur le sujet et bien sûr Full Metal Jacket.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

*LOIN DE LA TERRE BRÛLÉE*

Incroyable.
C'est super bien joué, les personnages accrochent, le rythme est bien dosé, l'atmosphère bien mise en place, bien tenue...
Et pourtant.
On s'emmerde assez vite.
La faute sans doute à une histoire trop téléphonée, trop volontairement pathos, avec trop de pseudo mystères que vous allez comprendre à la fin mais que en fait vous avez deviné dès le début...

Pas mal.
Mais frustrant.
Ça aurait pu être super bien.


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> *LOIN DE LA TERRE BRÛLÉE*
> 
> Incroyable.
> C'est super bien joué, les personnages accrochent, le rythme est bien dosé, l'atmosphère bien mise en place, bien tenue...
> ...



Ah je l'ai trouvé super bien ce film !
Au contraire, j'ai trouvé que "l'énigme" était plutôt bien ficellé, elle laissait le spectateur deviner (plus ou moins vite), mais sans le dire clairement. Et les acteurs sont géniaux.
Charlize Theron :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## boodou (24 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Ah je l'ai trouvé super bien ce film !
> Au contraire, j'ai trouvé que "l'énigme" était plutôt bien ficellé, elle laissait le spectateur deviner (plus ou moins vite), mais sans le dire clairement. Et les acteurs sont géniaux.
> Charlize Theron :love: :love: :love: :love:



Finalement, t'es une petite midinette fleur-bleue Juju


----------



## tirhum (24 Mars 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Charlize Theron :love: :love: :love: :love:


'ssuie tes mains !...


----------



## GroDan (24 Mars 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Dommage il était bien  mais quelqu'un l'a mis sur dailymotion.



Oui, et ce quelqu'un à l'air...comment dire, d'avoir un problème avec ses origines et son appartenance patriotique


----------



## Chang (24 Mars 2009)

Man on Wire






C'est l'histoire de Philippe Petit, un funambule qui se met bille en tete de tendre un cab' entre les Twin Towers ... c'est pouetique, c'est stressant pour quiconque a un minimum le vertige surtout que ce barjot il n'utilise pas de harnet de securite et ca, je ne le comprends pas. C'est de la triche de ne pas vouloir crever quand un element imprevisible vient tout foutre en plan ?

Enfin bref, c'est l'histoire d'un mec qui en a comme des melons et il avait envie de les trimballer aussi haut que possible pour impressioner les filles. 

Ca vaut le coup, c'est tres prenant ... a voir !!!

​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mars 2009)

*LES PASSAGERS*

Une psy chargée de prendre en charge les rescapés d'un crash aérien s'éprend de l'un d'eux dont l'attitude euphorique semble étrange dans ce contexte tandis que ses patients disparaisssent les uns après les autres.

Petit pseudo-thriller fantastico-mou-mou bâti sur un scénario assez conventionnel et un rien bancal mais qui réussit cependant à masquer suffisament longtemps son retournement final derrière des fausses pistes pas trop mal foutues (pour une fois dans le genre)

Pas si mal.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Man on Wire
> 
> 
> 
> ...



imagine, le mec fait ça le 11 septembre 2001... :rateau:


----------



## Chang (24 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> imagine, le mec fait ça le 11 septembre 2001... :rateau:



J'y ai pense apres coup. Ca n'est pas du tout evoque dans le documentaire, et tant mieux, mais c'est vrai que ca aurait ete la faute a pas de bol ...  ...

En fait une bonne part est reservee a leur discretion et comment ils ont reussi a ne pas se faire voir de la police et des gardes des tours encore en construction a ce moment la ...


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Finalement, t'es une petite midinette fleur-bleue Juju



Ah ben t'as pas vu le film alors...  :rateau:



tirhum a dit:


> 'ssuie tes mains !...



 :love:


----------



## fedo (25 Mars 2009)

vu ces jours derniers _Master and Commander_





de Peter Weir.

pas mal du tout ce film de chasse navale au temps des guerres napoléoniennes.
Hollywoodien mais bien fait sans trop de clichés, de très belles images, très prenant.
j'ai passé un très bon moment.

en revanche, coup de griffe pour _Lost in translation_




Prototype à mon humble avis du film ennuyeux branchouille. le scénario ben y en pas vraiment, il ne se passe rien.
bref de la comédie romantique branchouille, un nouveau genre certainement.
certes je ne suis pas client des comédies romantiques.


----------



## Chang (25 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> en revanche, coup de griffe pour _Lost in translation_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oah t'es dur la ... c'est un bon Bill Murray qui commence avec un gros plan sur les fesses de Scarlet Johansson ... je vois pas comment on ne peut pas apprecier ce film ...  ...

Serieusement parlant, je l'ai trouve pas mal du tout surtout pour Murray. Ca se regarde tres bien avec une Suntory ... parce que si tu veux un quality time, make it Suntory time ... :love: ...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mars 2009)

Je suis de l'avis de Fedo trop de lenteur, pas d'accélération.
C'est confiner et pas beaucoup d'intérêts même si le jeu d'acteur est bon, un film qui plaira beaucoup à certains et déplaira aussi à beaucoup.
Je lui mettrai ** sur quatre.


----------



## fedo (25 Mars 2009)

> c'est un bon Bill Murray qui commence avec un gros plan sur les fesses de Scarlet Johansson ...



tu viens de résumer le film encore mieux que moi, à part ça rien.
je ne suis pas fan de Johansson non plus, cela dit dans _Match Point_ de Woody Allen elle est très bien.

j'en ai parlé à un ami, il m'a demandé comment j'ai fait pour tenir plus d'une demi heure .


----------



## Chang (25 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> tu viens de résumer le film encore mieux que moi, à part ça rien.
> je ne suis pas fan de Johansson non plus, cela dit dans _Match Point_ de Woody Allen elle est très bien.
> 
> j'en ai parlé à un ami, il m'a demandé comment j'ai fait pour tenir plus d'une demi heure .




C'est peut etre personnel alors ... le fait de se retrouver qqpart ou on ne comprend rien, linguistiquement et culturellement ... je n'ai pas eu la meme histoire du tout, mais il y a des moments qui m'ont rappele des choses ...


----------



## fedo (25 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> C'est peut etre personnel alors ... le fait de se retrouver qqpart ou on ne comprend rien, linguistiquement et culturellement ... je n'ai pas eu la meme histoire du tout, mais il y a des moments qui m'ont rappele des choses ...



possible.
ce film m'a ennuyé mais je n'ai pas envie de le massacrer non plus. juste AMHA surfait.

en revanche si quelqu'un a une place pour Dragon Ball Z le film qui sort la semaine prochaine (1er avril !!!!) je suis preneur.
ça risque d'être culte.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> en revanche, coup de griffe pour _Lost in translation_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah dur.

J'ai adoré ce film.
Superbement filmé.
Bill Murray impeccable en star vieillissante qui s'emmerde dans la vie.
Un film superbe qui montre une fois de plus que la famille Coppola a le cinéma dans ses gènes.

Mais les goûts et les couleurs...


----------



## Chang (25 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Superbement filmé.



Surtout le premier plan ...  ...


----------



## julrou 15 (25 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> tu viens de résumer le film encore mieux que moi, à part ça rien.
> je ne suis pas fan de Johansson non plus, cela dit dans _Match Point_ de Woody Allen elle est très bien.



Pas encore vu _Lost In Translation_, mais _Match Point_ est effectivement très bien. 
Pour ma part, j'aime plutôt beaucoup Scarlett Johansson, et pas que pour sa belle gueule. D'ailleurs, son dernier film avec Woody Allen était vraiment excellent (_Vicky Cristina Barcelona_). Et paraît-il qu'elle rattrape plutôt bien l'ennuyeux et convenu _Ce que pensent les hommes_.


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Mars 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Vu ce soir, THE CHASER, 1er film d'un réalisateur coréen (Na Hong-Jin). Âmes sensibles s'abstenir &#8230;



Vu également. Très bon film à mon avis. Sous-titré, on garde l'intonation de voix des acteurs et là c'est un pur moment de bonheur lorsqu'elle est associée aux mimiques des acteurs. Passée la scène de violence du début, qui pose l'histoire, on se retrouve dans un univers où se croisent corruption et soif de justice, impuissance et espoir, naïveté/tendresse et sadisme, intelligence perverse et incompétence crasse. Bref, c'est une peinture de cette société et de sa police. Le scénario tient en haleine et il est soutenu par une très belle qualité d'image. Évidemment, deux trois scènes sont violentes, dérangeantes mais l'hémoglobine est justement dosée. Cela dit, entre ces scènes, le jeu des acteurs mène souvent au véritable rire.


----------



## boodou (25 Mars 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vu également. Très bon film à mon avis. Sous-titré, on garde l'intonation de voix des acteurs et là c'est un pur moment de bonheur lorsqu'elle est associée aux mimiques des acteurs. Passée la scène de violence du début, qui pose l'histoire, on se retrouve dans un univers où se croisent corruption et soif de justice, impuissance et espoir, naïveté/tendresse et sadisme, intelligence perverse et incompétence crasse. Bref, c'est une peinture de cette société et de sa police. Le scénario tient en haleine et il est soutenu par une très belle qualité d'image. Évidemment, deux trois scènes sont violentes, dérangeantes mais l'hémoglobine est justement dosée. Cela dit, entre ces scènes, le jeu des acteurs mène souvent au véritable rire.



Le cinéma coréen est passionnant car il a vraiment une identité propre à lui-même très forte.
L'image et la lumière sont travaillées avec talent, idem pour le montage, le jeu des comédiens, la gestion du rythme, l'oscillation entre phases comiques et dramatiques.
Un film inimaginable aux USA dans son traitement, en France on n'en parle même pas &#8230;


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (26 Mars 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah dur.
> 
> J'ai adoré ce film.
> Superbement filmé.
> ...



+1


----------



## JPTK (26 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> en revanche, coup de griffe pour _Lost in translation_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Sans ressentiment ni amertume, alors que parfois oui, je me suis dit la même chose en fait, complètement téléphoné j'ai trouvé en plus.


----------



## woulf (26 Mars 2009)

fedo a dit:


> vu ces jours derniers _Master and Commander_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pour être un grand fan de l'oeuvre de Patrick O'Brien, j'avoue que cette adaptation n'est pas si mal, même si elle ne montre qu'une infime partie du contenu des bouquins.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Mars 2009)

Bababababybel






Avec Brad Pitt et Cate Blanchett

Synopsis :

En plein désert marocain, un coup de feu retentit. Il va déclencher toute une série d'événements qui impliqueront un couple de touristes américains au bord du naufrage, deux jeunes Marocains auteurs d'un crime accidentel, une nourrice qui voyage illégalement avec deux enfants américains, et une adolescente japonaise rebelle dont le père est recherché par la police à Tokyo. Séparés par leurs cultures et leurs modes de vie, chacun de ces quatre groupes de personnes va cependant connaître une même destinée d'isolement et de douleur...

Bizarrement comme c'est un film à couper en 3 trois j'ai aimé que deux parties, les scènes avec Brad Pitt et les scènes au Japon.
Par contre la réalisation est au top et les paysages sont sublimes .


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Mars 2009)

Les 3 royaumes 


Bon film à grand spectacle. Zhao Wei toute en charme et en retenue a été particulièrement bien choisie. Takeshi kaneshiro dans le rôle du stratège des royaumes du Sud  également. Il est d'ailleurs le personnage principal du coup, Zhang Fengyi manque un peu de poids pour un méchant. Le rôle joué par les femmes teinte le film d'un côté contemporain qui pourrait étonner ceux qui s'attendent à une image très hiérarchisée de la société chinoise de cette époque. On nous épargne le combat homme/femme et globalement les effets spéciaux câblés trop présents et trop évidents, ce qui n'est pas plus mal.  Quelques non-dits et quelques incohérences dans le scénario. Quasiment imperceptibles, ils ne sont pas gênants du tout. On ne s'ennuie pas durant les 2h25 tant l'accent est mis sur l'intelligence de la stratégie guerrière, sur le caractère des personnages, le tout ponctué par le déroulement des combats grandioses.


----------



## nicolasf (28 Mars 2009)

Je ne l'ai pas vu (mais compte bien le faire), mais j'avais lu que la version distribué en Europe est bien plus courte que l'originale, ce qui explique sans doute les incohérences ou non-dits que tu signales...

Cette semaine, j'ai vu _La fille du RER_, dernier Téchiné. C'était pas mal, sans plus. Il est vrai qu'après les Témoins, ça ne pouvait être que décevant...

Et vu aujourd'hui, _La vague_ et j'ai été agréablement surpris. Le film n'est pas parfait, mais l'intérêt du fond (expérience d'une dictature avec une classe d'élève qui déborde complètement le prof qui l'a initié, les élèves se prenant totalement au jeu) efface les défauts de forme.


----------



## Baracca (29 Mars 2009)

Pour moi le film qui m'a le plus marqué depuis le début d'année.






Histoire très touchante ou l'acteur incarne le rôle a merveille, j'aime les films de baston et autres du genres, mais alors celui-ci est a voir !


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mars 2009)

J'ai bien aimé aussi ce film, je trouve que Will s'améliore d'années en années mais bon je l'ai toujours aimé depuis


----------



## richard-deux (29 Mars 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Pour moi le film qui m'a le plus marqué depuis le début d'année.
> 
> 
> Histoire très touchante ou l'acteur incarne le rôle a merveille, j'aime les films de baston et autres du genres, mais alors celui-ci est a voir !



J'ai du aller le voir 2 fois pour enfin le regarder dans de bonnes conditions.
La première fois, il y a des gamins qui s'attendaient à voir un film de Will Smith en défenseur de la terre contre des aliens.
Comme le film leur semblait long, ils ont préféré utiliser leur téléphone portable. :mouais:

La seconde fois, je suis allé voir le film 7 vies à 22 heures en pleine semaine, les jeunes sont normalement chez eux.


----------



## Craquounette (29 Mars 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> Je ne l'ai pas vu (mais compte bien le faire), mais j'avais lu que la version distribué en Europe est bien plus courte que l'originale, ce qui explique sans doute les incohérences ou non-dits que tu signales...



La version originale est de 4h40 : 2 films de 2h20. Il a été décidé de ne faire qu'un film pour la distribution hors Asie... Ceci peut donc expliquer celà.

_entendu tout à l'heure à la radio_


----------



## nicolasf (29 Mars 2009)

Craquounette a dit:


> La version originale est de 4h40 : 2 films de 2h20. Il a été décidé de ne faire qu'un film pour la distribution hors Asie... Ceci peut donc expliquer celà.
> 
> _entendu tout à l'heure à la radio_




C'est bien ce qu'il me semblait, merci de confirmer... 

C'est quand même étrange de ne pas avoir proposé la version longue. Après tout, on a eu plusieurs films en deux épisodes récemment...


----------



## Baracca (29 Mars 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> J'ai du aller le voir 2 fois pour enfin le regarder dans de bonnes conditions.
> La première fois, il y a des gamins qui s'attendaient à voir un film de Will Smith en défenseur de la terre contre des aliens.
> Comme le film leur semblait long, ils ont préféré utiliser leur téléphone portable. :mouais:



J'ai bien aimé Independence Day (chacun ses défauts  ) et pouratnt je me doutais très bien que c'était pas le même genre de film :mouais:

Et tu n'as pas fait voler les Téléphones a la manière d'ovnis


----------



## rizoto (29 Mars 2009)

Je suis allé voir Gran torino hier soir 





Bon film, malgré un scénario limite et la fin téléphoné.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Mars 2009)

Hier soir sur France 2

A History of Violence	







Tom Stall, un père de famille à la vie paisiblement tranquille, abat dans un réflexe de légitime défense son agresseur dans un restaurant. Il devient alors un personnage médiatique, dont l'existence est dorénavant connue du grand public...

Je ne l'avais jamais vu et quelle belle erreur, c'est du grand art.
Le jeu d'acteur est formidable et la réalisation alalala.

Ed Harris est formidable dans ce film !


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mars 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vu également. Très bon film à mon avis. Sous-titré, on garde l'intonation de voix des acteurs et là c'est un pur moment de bonheur lorsqu'elle est associée aux mimiques des acteurs. Passée la scène de violence du début, qui pose l'histoire, on se retrouve dans un univers où se croisent corruption et soif de justice, impuissance et espoir, naïveté/tendresse et sadisme, intelligence perverse et incompétence crasse. Bref, c'est une peinture de cette société et de sa police. Le scénario tient en haleine et il est soutenu par une très belle qualité d'image. Évidemment, deux trois scènes sont violentes, dérangeantes mais l'hémoglobine est justement dosée. Cela dit, entre ces scènes, le jeu des acteurs mène souvent au véritable rire.


 
Ouais !
Ben pareil, en gros.

Et le personnage principal de "the chaser" est une merveille, très surprenant, inhabituel.
 -----

Il faut voir les films asiatiques en vo, c'est indispensable - il y a une manière de jouer et d'écrire les dialogues qui n'est pas la même qu'en Europe, même parfois une palette de réactions des personnages qui diffère de nos habitudes.
Tout ça fait que, doublés, ces films tombent à plat, semblent inutilement bavards, mal joués, grotesques.
La V.O. !
La V.O. !
la V.O. !


----------



## Chang (31 Mars 2009)

PonkHead a dit:


> Il faut voir les films asiatiques en vo, c'est indispensable [...]
> La V.O. !
> La V.O. !
> la V.O. !



Quel que soit la langue originale, la VO de toute facon. Sauf si c'est un film genre Hot Shots, auquel cas il faut le voir en V&#65327; *et *en VF puisque les vannes sont changees pour adherer a la culture du pays ou la langue est parlee ...

Alors pour les multilingues, c'est la fete ... 

Je dis ca ... hein ... je dis rien ...

Tiens sinon j'ai vu *Nous Ne Vieillirons Pas Ensemble* de Pialat, avec Jean Yanne et Marlene Jobert. Tres bon, tres tendu ... mais de bons dialogues et de tres bons acteurs ... je me dis qu'il faut que je trouve plus de films de Pialat pour en connaitre un peu plus sur ce gars la ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Mars 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Tiens sinon j'ai vu *Nous Ne Vieillirons Pas Ensemble* de Pialat, avec Jean Yanne et Marlene Jobert. Tres bon, tres tendu ... mais de bons dialogues...



Genre : "Tiens ; t'es même pas vulgaire, t'es ordinaire!" ... :love: (Jean Yanne à M Jobert ; dans la séquence dans la voiture)

Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés... Même si tout n'est pas du même niveau.
"L'enfance nue" m'avait laissé sur le cul, à son époque...


----------



## Chang (1 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Genre : "Tiens ; t'es même pas vulgaire, t'es ordinaire!" ... :love: (Jean Yanne à M Jobert ; dans la séquence dans la voiture)
> 
> Tu peux y aller les yeux fermés... Même si tout n'est pas du même niveau.
> "L'enfance nue" m'avait laissé sur le cul, à son époque...



"tiens, non seulement t'es vulgaire, mais en plus t'es ordinaire ..."

Tant qu'a faire, autant que ce soit l'un et l'autre ...  ...


----------



## fedo (1 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Hier soir sur France 2
> 
> A History of Violence



comprends pas que ce film passe à 20h35. pourtant je ne suis pas pudibond mais c'est particulièrement violent.
ce qui ne l'empêche pas d'être très bon par ailleurs.

sinon dans un autre style _Reviens-moi_





c'est du Joe Wright, de l'anglais dans l'histoire et dans la forme (esthétiquement quelques scènes magnifiques).
ça m'a bien plus surtout à partir de la seconde partie du film. je trouve que la première partie est trop longue (ou le rythme trop lent) et qu'on aurait peut-être pu installer l'histoire plus rapidement.
ensuite, le rythme s'accélère (enfin c'est pas un Jason Bourne) et les rebondissements sont plaisants.
et puis Keira Knightley est :love:.


----------



## Chang (1 Avril 2009)

Hier soir, *Delirious*, avec Buscemi et puis une jeune belle gueule blonde ... me demande si c'est pas le gars qui a joue dans Last Days aussi ... 

Bref, rien d'exceptionnel, dommage parce que j'aime beaucoup Buscemi. Je regarde quasi tous les films ou il joue. Mais la c'est limite du cinema pop corn et c'est pas du tout ou on l'attend. Ceci dit il joue bien son perso de photographe professionel perdu dans une spirale egocentrique et non-affective.

A voir mais si y'a mieux, on peut passer ...


----------



## bompi (1 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> comprends pas que ce film passe à 20h35. pourtant je ne suis pas pudibond mais c'est particulièrement violent.
> ce qui ne l'empêche pas d'être très bon par ailleurs.


Effectivement. Pour peu que l'on ait le câble, on peut voir une foultitude de films -10 ou -12 en plein après-midi. Comme bon nombre de minots (les miens par exemple ) sont à la maison après l'école, ils ont tout loisir de voir Steven Seagal casser quelque colonne vertébrale (tout en restant bouddhiste ...) ou JCVD éclater la tronche d'un quelconque vilain. Au lieu de faire leurs devoirs bien sagement, les saligauds 

Reste que à 20h35, on peut estimer que les parents rôdent et veillent à la préservation de la santé mentale de leurs enfants [douce rigolade].

Mais tu fais une petite erreur sémantique amusante : pudibond se réfère à la sexualité, pas à la violence. Et, justement, nous sommes dans un monde pudibond qui a bien plus peur de la sexualité que de la violence.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Avril 2009)

de 1932

Je l'ai trouvé bien meilleur que le remake de 1984, finalement avec 52 ans d'écart c'est celui avec Pacino qui a le plus mal vieilli selon moi.


----------



## Chang (2 Avril 2009)

Hier soir j'ai vu Guest House Paradiso ... j'ai ete pris de court meme si je m'attendais a un peu d'agitation. En fait c'est tout bonnement 90mn de n'importe quoi. Tout pars en vrille, les dialogues sont tout bonement grotesques et le crescendo de l'action au ridicule n'en finit pas ...




​
L'histoire c'est grosso modo deux pauv' types au sommum de l'incompetence qui essaient de tenir tant bien que mal l'hotel le plus pourri du Royaume-Uni ...

On retrouve au moins 2 des acteurs de Shaun of the Dead et Vincent Cassel en Gino Bolognese qui vient chercher sa douce Gina Carbonara ... :love: ...

Au final, ce n'est pas forcement avise de le voir a jeun ... :rateau: ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (2 Avril 2009)

Parce que ça t'arrive d'être a jeun?


----------



## Chang (2 Avril 2009)

Les grandes chaleurs du sud-est ne sont pas encore la et ne nous obligent donc pas encore a nous doucher a coup de grandes razades de bieres locales a 2,1% ...  ...

Et puis, eh ... oh ... tu t'es vu quand t'as bu ?? ...  ...

Plus serieusement, il est des circonstances ou etre a jeun n'est vraiment pas conseille. Heureusement c'est bientot finit ... il faudra juste trouver une nouvelle excuse ... :rose: ...


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Hier soir j'ai vu Guest House Paradiso ... j'ai ete pris de court meme si je m'attendais a un peu d'agitation. En fait c'est tout bonnement 90mn de n'importe quoi. Tout pars en vrille, les dialogues sont tout bonement grotesques et le crescendo de l'action au ridicule n'en finit pas ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah mais ça n'est compréhensible que pour ceux qui ont suivi les 3 saisons de Bottom et qui ont vu les 3 pièces de théâtre qui en ont été tirées.
Alors c'est cîr qu'on peut ne pas être sensible à l'humour de Rick Mayal et de son acolyte mais pour les fans, quel bonheur :love::love::love:


----------



## Chang (2 Avril 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais ça n'est compréhensible que pour ceux qui ont suivi les 3 saisons de Bottom et qui ont vu les 3 pièces de théâtre qui en ont été tirées.
> Alors c'est cîr qu'on peut ne pas être sensible à l'humour de Rick Mayal et de son acolyte mais pour les fans, quel bonheur :love::love::love:



Alors je n'ai rien vu de tout ca, mais j'ai quand meme beaucoup rit tellement c'est une montagne de n'importe quoi ... ca m'a fait pense a du Sharpe porte a l'ecran ... c'est vulgaire, c'est violent (a peu pres 45 coups de lattes dans les "") mais le tout enrobe dans une classe british absolument irreprochable ...  ...


----------



## bompi (2 Avril 2009)

Ça donne envie ; car je les ai vues, les saisons de Bottom  
Sans compter, pour ce qui est de Rick Mayall, et ceux qui aiment Maggie, The New Statesman  À noter aussi une apparition remarquée dans un épisode de la dernière saison de Black Adder.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Avril 2009)

J'ai vu hier The Assassination Of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford, et c'est un film magnifique. L'image est de toute beauté, Brad Pitt, Casey Affect et Sam Sheppard sont excellents. Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'étais passé à coté lors de sa sortie.


----------



## fedo (3 Avril 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai vu hier The Assassination Of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford, et c'est un film magnifique. L'image est de toute beauté, Brad Pitt, Casey Affect et Sam Sheppard sont excellents. Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'étais passé à coté lors de sa sortie.



bien d'accord, quelle carrière pour Brad Pitt...
et quel début de carrière pour Casey Affleck, à contre courant de son frère...

sinon je sors de _Slumpdog Millionaire_.





si on m'avait dit un jour que je paierai pour regarder qui veut gagner des millions je ne l'aurais pas cru.
du Danny Boyle façon _Trainspotting _mais en moins clip (quoique), avec de belles images et une vraie photo (j'avais zappé _La Plage_ et _Sunshine_).
pas le meilleur de l'année dans l'absolu mais le plus original certainement.


----------



## Chang (3 Avril 2009)

Hier soir, Elegy, avec Penelope Cruz et Ben Kingsley ainsi qu'un petit role pour Denis Hopper. J'ai chope le film pour Kingsley que j'adore, surtout depuis Sexy Beast ...




​
Ca commence pas trop mal avec cette histoire un peu a l'eau de rose entre un homme d'age mur et une jeunette de 20 ans ... ca sent la sincerite, c'est pas nou-nouille mais a partir de 35/40mn on a un premier rebondissement et ca commence a devenir moyen et au bout d'une heure, nouveau rebondissement et la ... franchement, ca finit en film mieleux, gluant de consensualite ... 

Bref, je ne conseille pas ... ou alors pour ses beaux yeux ... mais pas son jeu, a la Cruz.


----------



## nicolasf (3 Avril 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai vu hier The Assassination Of Jesse James by the Coward Robert Ford, et c'est un film magnifique. L'image est de toute beauté, Brad Pitt, Casey Affect et Sam Sheppard sont excellents. Je ne sais pas pourquoi j'étais passé à coté lors de sa sortie.



Je confirme, et la bande-originale est tout simplement géniale ! Je l'écoute encore régulièrement... Il faudrait que je revoie le film d'ailleurs (vu en salle à sa sortie).


----------



## JPTK (4 Avril 2009)

Philippe Lioret (_Je viens bien ne t'en fait pas_, _L'équipier_) raconte des histoires avant tout, il fait pas du cinéma engagé ou que sais-je, il prétend pas cerner un sujet, il pose un contexte et fait un film avec une histoire touchante et bien racontée (un peu comme Eastwood je trouve d'ailleurs), toujours aussi doué pour ça et aussi pour diriger ses acteurs bordel, ça c'est bluffant chez lui, les acteurs sont toujours d'une justesse, ils paraissent toujours réels. Les dialogues aussi sont tjs très justes, intelligents et drôles souvent, un peu comme ces moments où l'on rit pour ne pas pleurer tellement l'émotion nous prend à la gorge.

Et toujours, cette critique discrète mais radicale de la télévision, et de Sarko, on sent que Lioret n'aime pas la télé, qu'il pense qu'elle nous lobotomise et nous rend amorphes et il ne supporte pas Sarko, tout comme PAtrick Sébastien


----------



## rizoto (4 Avril 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Philippe Lioret (_Je viens bien ne t'en fait pas_, _L'équipier_) raconte des histoires avant tout, il fait pas du cinéma engagé ou que sais-je, il prétend pas cerner un sujet, il pose un contexte et fait un film avec une histoire touchante et bien racontée (un peu comme Eastwood je trouve d'ailleurs), toujours aussi doué pour ça et aussi pour diriger ses acteurs bordel, ça c'est bluffant chez lui, les acteurs sont toujours d'une justesse, ils paraissent toujours réels. Les dialogues aussi sont tjs très justes, intelligents et drôles souvent, un peu comme ces moments où l'on rit pour ne pas pleurer tellement l'émotion nous prend à la gorge.
> 
> Et toujours, cette critique discrète mais radicale de la télévision, et de Sarko, on sent que Lioret n'aime pas la télé, qu'il pense qu'elle nous lobotomise et nous rend amorphes et il ne supporte pas Sarko, tout comme PAtrick Sébastien



ca me rappelle quand sarko a fait ferme sanghat... le probleme etait regle 

sinon, je viens de prendre une grosse claque :rose:


----------



## nicolasf (4 Avril 2009)

C'était pas prévu, mais il faut savoir être souple : vu ce soir, _Duplicity_, dernier film de Tony Gilroy (_Michael Clayton_) avec le retour de Julia Roberts et Clive Owen. Un film pas désagréable, loin de là, avec une intrigue suffisamment tordue pour être intéressante et des acteurs pas déplaisants du tout. C'est pas un grand film, mais j'ai bien aimé...

La même chose, en plus long...


----------



## bompi (5 Avril 2009)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Et toujours, cette critique discrète mais radicale de la télévision, et de Sarko, on sent que Lioret n'aime pas la télé, qu'il pense qu'elle nous lobotomise et nous rend amorphes et il ne supporte pas Sarko, tout comme PAtrick Sébastien


Faut-il comprendre que, comme Patrick Sébastien, il n'aime pas Nicolas Sarkozy ? Ou que, de même qu'il n'aime pas Nicolas Sarkozy, il n'aime pas Patrick Sébastien non plus ?

Je frémis en attendant la réponse ... 

Quoi qu'il en soit, qu'il aime ou non la TV, il a fait comme tout le monde : il a fait la promotion de son film ... Dans les mêmes émissions que ses collègues moins critiques. C'est ça, la force de la TV. Pour ou contre, on est forcément dedans. Très rares sont ceux qui parviennent à la contourner.


----------



## Chang (5 Avril 2009)

*Vicky Cristina Barcelona*, hier soir ... pas mal du tout ... j'ai regarde d'autant plus que je me prepare a y aller a Barcelone. Encore une fois il ne faut pas regarder pour les talents d'actrice de Cruz mais dans l'ensemble c'est un film divertissant avec une point d'humour juste comme il faut.

Match point avait ete un peu mieux reussi dans la definition/complexite des personnages.




Et puis avant hier soir, un Oliver Stone: *W.

**



*​Je ne sais pas s'il a voulu decrire Bush comme un mec qui mange tout le temps et qui ne repond pas par oui ou non quand il est temps de prendre une decision, mais c'est l'image qu'il m'en reste. 

Sans oublier le fait de montrer des cols blancs qui font des plans de guerre internationale comme vous et moi decidons de ce que nous allons manger ce soir.

Ainsi donc la fine equipe de son administration est depeinte assez grossierement comme des employes de bureau, completements denues de leur aura de super-decideurs. Du moins en presence du president. 
Powell est celui qui veut arreter la guerre mais qui veut renforcer la securite interieure, meme si il finit par suivre l'equipe. Cheney est decrit comme un va t-en guerre debride et Rice comme une timide, entre deux chaises ... resultat, tout le monde il est content ... Bush sait faire plaisir a tout le monde (dans son bureau).

Aussi, c'est avant tout un film sur sa vie et le rapport avec son pere, qui l'a toujours mesestime au contraire de son frere Jeb pour qui la famille avait trace un grand dessein ...

Enfin  c'est pas trop mal, les acteurs qui jouent Bush sont bons et au final c'est un bon film d'Oliver Stone sur une vision inhabituelle de la politique vue depuis le sujet principal, c'est a dire le President de la 1ere puissance du monde.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> sinon, je viens de prendre une grosse claque :rose:



Comme beaucoup de personnes .



Chang a dit:


> Je ne sais pas s'il a voulu decrire Bush comme un mec qui mange tout le temps et qui ne repond pas par oui ou non quand il est temps de prendre une decision, mais c'est l'image qu'il m'en reste.



Tu n'avais pas envie d'un bon burger à la fin du film ? 

Sinon moi hier soir j'ai vu "Le boiteux"

Avec vec Vincent Winterhalter (lieutenant Jacques Déveure, dit Le Boîteux), François Berléand (Granier), Brigitte Roüan (Véronique Troney, la sage-femme), Laura del Sol (Louisa, la barmaid, amie de Jacques Déveure), Audrey Tautou (Blandine Piancet).

Synopsis

Par un été de canicule, dans une petite ville imaginaire de france, lors de travaux dans la cave d'une maison, on découvre le squelette d'un nouveau-né. Au cours de leur enquête, le lieutenant de police judiciaire Jacques Déveure et son adjoint Granier vont rencontrer d'étranges personnages qui semblent tous ne pas être ce qu'ils sont...

Bon p'tit film tiré d'un bouquin, intrigue intéressante et c'est marrant de voir Audrey Tautou si jeune (98) déjà craquante .


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Faut-il comprendre que, comme Patrick Sébastien, il n'aime pas Nicolas Sarkozy ? Ou que, de même qu'il n'aime pas Nicolas Sarkozy, il n'aime pas Patrick Sébastien non plus ?
> 
> Je frémis en attendant la réponse ...




Hé hé, en relisant, je me suis dit "sûr il y aura un chieur pour me la faire", ça n'a pas manqué 




bompi a dit:


> Quoi qu'il en soit, qu'il aime ou non la TV, il a fait comme tout le monde : il a fait la promotion de son film ... Dans les mêmes émissions que ses collègues moins critiques. C'est ça, la force de la TV. Pour ou contre, on est forcément dedans. Très rares sont ceux qui parviennent à la contourner.



Evidemment elle est incontournable, après on est pas obligé de faire des courbettes dégoulinantes et on peut choisir un minimum ses émissions. Et puis de toute façon, c'est pas la télé en tant que telle qu'il vomit, c'est TF1/M6 surtout, pour faire vite, disons la télé spectacle, vulgaire, sectaire, celle qui rend amorphe, con, anxieux, peureux et qui te fait voter la sécurité aux urnes. Moi je suis toujours aussi fan d'arte, c'est tjs un vrai plaisir de me connecter via Zatoo et de me faire une soirée théma ou autres.

Et puis Lioret, on sent que c'est pas un mec radical, il est dans le système, ça l'empêche pas de pointer du doigt les trucs qui le rendent nauséeux. Comme je l'ai dit au début, il fait tout sauf du ciné engagé, il raconte juste de belles histoires avant tout.


----------



## fedo (5 Avril 2009)

> Et puis de toute façon, c'est pas la télé en tant que telle qu'il vomit, c'est TF1/M6 surtout, pour faire vite, disons la télé spectacle, vulgaire, sectaire, celle qui rend amorphe, con, anxieux, peureux et qui te fait voter la sécurité aux urnes. Moi je suis toujours aussi fan d'arte, c'est tjs un vrai plaisir de me connecter via Zatoo et de me faire une soirée théma ou autres.


sauf que c'est la télé qui finance pour une part très importante le cinéma et le formate (spécialement en France).
si vous en doutez, comptez le nombre de comédies françaises sorties depuis le 1er janvier. vous allez halluciner .

perso de Lioret j'ai vu 





ben j'ai trouvé ça moyen, limite tourné comme un téléfilm justement. ça manquait d'envergure à mon goût (sans parler des incohérences scénaristiques).
apparemment _Welcome_ est mieux.


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> ben j'ai trouvé ça moyen, limite tourné comme un téléfilm justement. ça manquait d'envergure à mon goût (sans parler des incohérences scénaristiques).



C'est pas faux, y a de ça, mais moi j'ai été scotché tout de même, j'ai trouvé ce film très émouvant, comme le précédent d'ailleurs. J'avais choisi ce film au pif, je savais même pas de qui c'était. Kad m'a bluffé, Mélanie Laurent m'a envoûté  (WebO aussi je crois  )

Les incohérences je les ai pardonnées en bon chrétien que je suis.

C'est du bon cinéma populaire en fait je trouve, la preuve que ça peut exister. Du coup c'est pas assez bon pour "l'élite" et les prolos y trouvent ça chiant :love: C'est trop compliqué en fait de plaire


----------



## fedo (5 Avril 2009)

le gros problème de (désolé trop long comme titre)




c'est la proximité avec (désolé trop long comme titre II )





j'ai trouvé le film de Guillaume Canet bien mieux filmé, mieux joué (casting impressionnant), moins incohérent (mais y quand même des choses à redire sur le scénario).


----------



## JPTK (5 Avril 2009)

Ah tiens faudrait que je le vois. Mais bon le Canet est plus récent


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2009)

Film génial mais bon le livre de Coben est quand même meilleur.


----------



## TibomonG4 (5 Avril 2009)

Frost/Nixon (VO)

Très bon film. Le décor est bien planté. Ron Howard dépeint l'avidité financière de Nixon, sa difficulté à regarder en face ses actes et le monde qui change autour de lui. Frost est plus énigmatique. Howard fait dire de lui à Nixon qu'il a une volonté de reconnaissance mais on se demande s'il n'est pas tout simplement joueur. Un choc des cultures et des générations tout en nuance ; à coups de remarques humoristiques pince-sans-rire. Alors que ses amis doutent, Frost reste très stoïque et on en arrive à se demander s'il est réellement dépassé par Nixon ou s'il attend son heure tant il dévoile peu ce qu'il ressent et tant Ron Howard utilise le jeu d'acteur de Michael Sheen pour installer le doute. Frank Langella joue remarquablement bien. 
À la fin de l'interview, l'un utilisera les méthodes de l'autre pour déstabiliser son adversaire et le faire chanceler. Un film plein de tact, où le cadrage a le plus grand rôle, qui veut parler d'une guerre psychologique mais qui parle aussi d'une volonté de rester sur le devant de la scène et d'honneur. La fin résume bien le caractère des deux personnages et révèle pourquoi l'un des deux l'a emporté sur l'autre.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Avril 2009)

Vu hier soir

Garçon d'honneur

Date de sortie : 06 Octobre 1993
Réalisé par Ang Lee
Avec Winston Chao, May Chin, Mitchell Lichtenstein 

Synopsis :

Taïwanais naturalisé américain, Wai-Tung vit aux Etats-Unis avec son petit ami Simon. Pour faire plaisir à ses parents qui ne comprennent pas son célibat, il organise un mariage de convenance, choisissant pour épouse Wei-Wei, une jeune peintre en quête d'une carte verte.

Un grand moment de cinéma, on passe du rire au chagrin.
L'histoire est simple mais belle, un film qui est rafraîchissant.


----------



## bompi (6 Avril 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Film génial mais bon le livre de Coben est quand même meilleur.


Je ne vais pas souvent au cinéma et ça m'a passablement agacé de gâcher une des occasions d'y aller pour voir ce film à sa sortie.
J'aime bien tout le monde (Canet, Cluzet, Dussollier etc.) mais ça ne fait pas de ce film une réussite. Je trouve au contraire que c'est mauvais voire très mauvais. Le meilleur moment est peut-être le fracas soudain de l'accident du périphérique. Tout le reste est conventionnel, d'un supposé réalisme auquel je n'ai pas cru un instant.

Comme plein de gens ont aimé le film, je me suis dit que j'allais le re-regarder sur C+ et ... même constat un an après.

À la limite, je préfère les films d'Olivier Marchal, dont la liste des défauts remplirait des pages mais qui _in fine_ joue mieux des codes du polar, avec, j'ai l'impression, une sincérité plus touchante.


----------



## doudou83 (7 Avril 2009)

Moi, j'ai adoré les 3 tomes de MILLÉNIUM de Stieg Larsson et j'attends le film qui doit sortir en mai. J'ai hâte de voir le casting car les personnages ont un caractère bien trempé !


----------



## Chang (7 Avril 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Comming soon...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alors voila, je l'ai vu hier soir ... un tres grand moment de cinema ...

Plus serieusement, c'est ultra-telephone, evidement, mais il y a des notes d'humours vraiment tres tres biens fichues ...

Je ne suis pas un habitue du genre donc je ne peux juger du niveau de "goritude" (sorte de lalomanie emoglobine ou saignee logorrheique comme dirait Jugnin) mais bon c'est quand meme pas mal deja ...

Ouais, c'est a voir rien pour ces 2 ou 3 moments d'humour TRES decale ...


----------



## yvos (7 Avril 2009)

on avait parlé ici même de _We feed the world_...ça passe ce soir sur Arte 

Moment d'anthologie avec l'interview du PDG de Nestlé déclarant que l'eau avait pour vocation à être privatisée.


----------



## fedo (7 Avril 2009)

> Moment d'anthologie avec l'interview du PDG de Nestlé déclarant que l'eau avait pour vocation à être privatisée.



la prochaine étape c'est la privatisation de la connerie, y a énormément de blé à se faire.

sinon récemment _Aviator_





ce qui est fascinant c'est le destin de Howard Hughes dont on évoquait le _Scarface_ plus haut.
très hollywoodien, pas désagréable du tout mais on aurait pu faire plus court.


----------



## aCLR (7 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> on avait parlé ici même de _We feed the world_...ça passe ce soir sur Arte
> 
> Moment d'anthologie avec l'interview du PDG de Nestlé déclarant que l'eau avait pour vocation à être privatisée.





Le site officiel de _We feed the world_

À ne pas manquer


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Avril 2009)

aCLR a dit:


> Le site officiel de _We feed the world_
> 
> À ne pas manquer



Il y a aussi quelques extraits à voir et à revoir sur Youtube.


----------



## JPTK (7 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Alors voila, je l'ai vu hier soir ... un tres grand moment de cinema ...
> 
> Plus serieusement, c'est ultra-telephone, evidement, mais il y a des notes d'humours vraiment tres tres biens fichues ...
> 
> ...





Bon je vais me laisser tenter je crois, malgré les goûts douteux du Corse :hein:


----------



## nicolasf (8 Avril 2009)

yvos a dit:


> on avait parlé ici même de _We feed the world_...ça passe ce soir sur Arte
> 
> Moment d'anthologie avec l'interview du PDG de Nestlé déclarant que l'eau avait pour vocation à être privatisée.



Ah oui, je confirme, très bien. Je me souviens aussi des passages avec Jean Ziegler (de mémoire), c'était glaçant de vérité.

J'ai vu d'ailleurs que le réalisateur allait sortir un nouveau documentaire sur l'argent, sujet très à la mode en ce moment... Ça devrait être intéressant.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

J'ai revu pour la troisième fois hier







Ma mère ne l'avait jamais vu, donc on a regardé et mon avis n'a pas changé par rapport aux deux précédentes visions.

C'est vraiment du Michael Moore en vachement moins bien, par contre c'est assez intéressant de voir comment les américains vivent et consomment (pas dans la globalité bien sûr).

Le fait qu'ils ingurgitent des Super Size Me durant tout le film est un peu gavant à force, on sait très bien les résultats que cette consommation va attirer ...

Bref je reste un peu sur ma faim  et j'ai envie de me taper un Big Mac.


----------



## fedo (10 Avril 2009)

> par contre c'est assez intéressant de voir comment les américains vivent et consomment (pas dans la globalité bien sûr).



tu peux mettre ça à l'imparfait désormais.


----------



## Chang (10 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> tu peux mettre ça à l'imparfait désormais.



Faut pas exagerer hein ... oh ... la Terre ne s'est pas arretee de tourner.

Bon et puis sinon, c'est pas fait pour etre du Moore. C'est un docu tres basique mais qui met sur pellicule ce que l'on pensait etre vrai sans jamais l'avoir vraiment verifie.

Et puis dans le meme genre, ya aussi Super High Me ... mais c'est une autre histoire ...  ...


----------



## fedo (10 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Faut pas exagerer hein ... oh ... la Terre ne s'est pas arretee de tourner.



le ressort du consommateur en dernier ressort est cassé. juste un exemple, un autre ici encore plus emblématique. je pourrais aussi vous assommez de chiffres catastrophiques sur les défauts de paiement des cartes de crédits etc mais ce n'est pas le sujet

ça va être intéressant de voir comment Hollywood va appréhender le drame qui se déroule dans ses faubourgs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> lje pourrais aussi vous assommez de chiffres catastrophiques sur les défauts de paiement des cartes de crédits etc mais ce n'est pas le sujet



Apparemment, l'auteur de We feed the world aurait un projet à propos de l'économie mondiale.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Et puis dans le meme genre, ya aussi Super High Me ... mais c'est une autre histoire ...  ...



Il est bien ? C'est une parodie drôle ? Où c'est juste une parodie comme on peut en trouver sur Youtube ?


----------



## yvos (10 Avril 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> J'ai vu d'ailleurs que le réalisateur allait sortir un nouveau documentaire sur l'argent, sujet très à la mode en ce moment... Ça devrait être intéressant.




En même temps, ce type de film conforte généralement ceux qui sont sensibles à ce type de question et sont plutôt des sortes de pamphlets, en  fait. Au bout d'un moment, ça fatigue  

Alors nous faire le même coup sur la crise financière alors qu'on est déjà submergé de slogans à tout va en la matière, dans tous les sens, moi je dis non!


----------



## Chang (10 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> le ressort du consommateur en dernier ressort est cassé. juste un exemple, un autre ici encore plus emblématique. je pourrais aussi vous assommez de chiffres catastrophiques sur les défauts de paiement des cartes de crédits etc mais ce n'est pas le sujet.



Ah non mais vas y, envoie, assome nous de chiffres plus interessants les uns que les autres ...

Pendant que vous vous plaignez, je vais aller chercher du boulot. Y'aura ptet moins de monde du coup.

C'est juste ca qui me saoul ... comme me disais une pote hier soir, avant on avait pleins de gens qui crevaient la faim mais on en avait rien a foutre. Alors maintenant que le problemes atteind ceux qui ne peuvent plus acheter leur nouvel Iphone parce quils se sont fait virer ou quil spreferent attendre, alors la on en parle. Mince quoi, ca fait des annees que pleins de monde creve de faim et on en parlait pas. Et le pire dans tout ca, c'est que ca ne va absolument RIEN changer. 

Corentin > c'est pas vraiment une parodie. Le mec fume beaucoup est regarde les effets sur la sante. C'est assez edifiant aussi. Ceci dit ce n'est pas le sommum du serieux.


----------



## fedo (10 Avril 2009)

> Ah non mais vas y, envoie, assome nous de chiffres plus interessants les uns que les autres ...


rendez vous au comptoir alors.
au programme: chiffre du chômage US, français, crash des PIB japonais, coréen, allemand, taux de défaut de paiement US, vitesse de circulation de la monnaie en berne, variation du baltic dry, nombre de faillites record en France etc...



> Pendant que vous vous plaignez, je vais aller chercher du boulot. Y'aura ptet moins de monde du coup.


je suis concerné au 1er chef par ce sujet. et j'ai vu ce lundi une véritable marée humaine de cadres au même stade ici à Paris dans le 9ème.



> Et le pire dans tout ca, c'est que ca ne va absolument RIEN changer.


une dépression économique change la donne à chaque fois (mais peut-être pas dans le sens qu'on souhaiterait ou aussi vite).

mais traiter de tout ça ici pourrait donner des insomnies.
ça tombe bien j'ai vu hier 




(vous comprendrez le lien en voyant le film)

j'ai apprécié ce film malgré une réalisation assez imparfaite. un sentiment d'inabouti m'a traversé à la fin.
un peu comme pour _Memento_, on se dit: ce film va être énorme. et puis ça n'atteint pas tout-à-fait nos espérances.
cela dit la performance de Christian Bale est remarquable à plusieurs niveaux (vous comprendrez mieux en le voyant).


----------



## Anonyme (10 Avril 2009)

Surtout physiquement !

Il a atteint un poids dangereux (ce n'est pas dévoiler l'intrigue du film que dire cela), c'est d'ailleurs pour cela que ce film m'avait touché !


----------



## fedo (10 Avril 2009)

un des films les plus sous estimés de 2007 AMHA





film de Ben Affleck avec son frère Casey dans le rôle principal.
Casey Affleck a fait très fort en 2007 en cumulant avec 





_Gone baby gone_ est excellent de bout en bout.
remarquablement réalisé par Ben Affleck, quelle claque.
attention ce n'est pas un film d'Hollywood, tourné à Boston, mais bien loin de Harvard...


----------



## rizoto (10 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> un des films les plus sous estimés de 2007 AMHA
> 
> 
> 
> ...




C' est marrant, j'ai pas du tout accroché
D'ailleurs, je ne l'ai même pas regarde jusqu'au bout


----------



## Anonyme (11 Avril 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> C' est marrant, j'ai pas du tout accroché
> D'ailleurs, je ne l'ai même pas regarde jusqu'au bout



+1 et +1 je l'avais loué sur Belgacom TV, j'ai arrêté à la moitié du film.

J'ai pas du tout accroché à l'histoire.


----------



## mocmoc (11 Avril 2009)

Je viens de telechargerparceque jai pasde tunes regarder "Outlander". C'est franchement pas mal mais bon, on retombe dans le principe du "une bête térrible terrorise le vilage, chassons là!", exploité dans beaucoup de film et jeux vidéos. Bref, question scénar : du déjà vu.
Mais bon, une touche de Science-Fiction futuriste apporte son grain d'originalité. 

Pas mal pas mal, si vous passez à carrefour achetez-le ou PIRATEZ LE POUR Mr gKARTAN qui me bullet rouge  si vous voulez en prendre pleins la tronche un vendredi soir.


----------



## nicolasf (12 Avril 2009)

Hop, un peu de poésie ne fera de mal à personne...  

Vu et approuvé donc, _Ponyo sur la falaise_, le dernier film d'animation de Miyazaki. C'est étonnant, c'est vraiment un film catastrophique sur le papier, mais un enchantement à lécran. La majie des studios Ghibli a encore frappé

Version longue


----------



## Anonyme (12 Avril 2009)

J'ai vu hier 

Bons Baisers de Bruges






Synopsis :

Après un contrat qui a mal tourné à Londres, deux tueurs à gages reçoivent l'ordre d'aller se faire oublier quelque temps à Bruges.
Ray est rongé par son échec et déteste la ville, ses canaux, ses rues pavées et ses touristes. Ken, tout en gardant un oeil paternaliste sur son jeune collègue, se laisse gagner par le calme et la beauté de la cité.
Alors qu'ils attendent désespérément l'appel de leur employeur, leur séjour forcé les conduit à faire d'étranges rencontres avec des habitants, des touristes, un acteur américain nain tournant un film d'art et essai européen, des prostituées et une jeune femme qui pourrait bien cacher quelques secrets aussi sombres que les leurs...
Quand le patron finit par appeler et demande à l'un des tueurs d'abattre l'autre, les vacances se transforment en une course-poursuite surréaliste dans les rues de la ville...

Allocine

Un très bon film ! Beaucoup d'émotions, le scénario est très bon et le jeu d'acteur à la hauteur.
Colin Farrell est génial dans le rôle de Ray !

Ma note : ******


----------



## Taum (12 Avril 2009)

Avec la sortie de oss 117, et l'omniprésence de Dujardin un peu partout, j'avais envie de me retaper un film de lui, mais pas un oss 117, ou autre brice de nice, mais plutôt un *contre enquète* que je n'avais jamais vu et qui m'a été conseillé.
Ben c'est surprennant de voir dujardin dans un rôle sérieux, et il s'en sort très très bien le coco! j'ai accroché jusqu'au bout et même les 5 dernières minutes réservent des surprises.


----------



## richard-deux (12 Avril 2009)

Taum a dit:


> Avec la sortie de oss 117, et l'omniprésence de Dujardin un peu partout, j'avais envie de me retaper un film de lui, mais pas un oss 117, ou autre brice de nice, mais plutôt un *contre enquète* que je n'avais jamais vu et qui m'a été conseillé.
> Ben c'est surprennant de voir dujardin dans un rôle sérieux, et il s'en sort très très bien le coco! j'ai accroché jusqu'au bout et même les 5 dernières minutes réservent des surprises.



*Le Convoyeur*, film à voir avec Jean Dujardin.


----------



## nicolasf (12 Avril 2009)

Alors que Ponyo était un film étonnamment plaisant, _Villa Amalia_, dernier film de Benoît Jacquot avec Isabelle Huppert, était plutôt bien sur le papier, mais vraiment pas terrible à l'arrivée. Le film ne m'a jamais intéressé, je suis toujours resté à l'extérieur...  

Je fais des efforts, mais le cinéma français n'est, en grande partie au moins, vraiment pas pour moi... 

Version complète, mais plus courte que d'habitude.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Avril 2009)

Pareil que Nico 

Mon avis : 

*Villa Amalia*, avec Isabelle Huppert. Une pseudo-analyse psychologique d'un personnage qui veut changer de vie. Une vie pourtant tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal... puis la découverte de ce qu'elle savait déjà (son mari la trompe), et la rencontre aussi inopinée qu'improbable avec un ami d'enfance qu'elle n'a pas revu depuis des années. 

Puis la prise de conscience, l'envie de laisser derrière son ancienne vie, tout quitter et ne plus laisser de traces... 

C'est gentil, mais on s'ennuie ferme.


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2009)

En attendant de pouvoir aller voir quelque nouveauté au cinéma, j'ai pu voir ce soir sur CineCinema Classic *Le Narcisse Noir* de Michael Powell et Emeric Pressburger.

Une véritable splendeur en Technicolor, tourné au Royaume-Uni mais dont l'action est au Népal. C'est vraiment dans leur style, tout en finesse (hormis un petit passage un peu plus appuyé) et en délicatesse. Chaque film que je vois de ces deux gars est un plaisir.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Avril 2009)

Vu hier soir

Le Bison (et sa voisine Dorine)

Réalisé par Isabelle Nanty
Avec Edouard Baer, Isabelle Nanty

Synopsis :

Louis Le Bison est un homme solitaire, misanthrope et un rien bohème. Dorine, sa gardienne d'immeuble, est quant à elle mariée et attend un cinquième enfant. Tous deux ont des caractères diamètralement opposés.
Mais un jour, ils sont obligés de s'entraider lorsque le mari de Dorine s'en va refaire sa vie avec la compagne de Louis.

Film sympa, bonne comédie, le jeu des acteurs est bon et la réalisation correct.
En bref un film qui ne casse pas trois pattes à un canard mais ça reste agréable .


----------



## Ed_the_Head (13 Avril 2009)

bompi a dit:


> En attendant de pouvoir aller voir quelque nouveauté au cinéma, j'ai pu voir ce soir sur CineCinema Classic *Le Narcisse Noir* de Michael Powell et *Emeric Pressburger.*
> 
> Une véritable splendeur en Technicolor, tourné au Royaume-Uni mais dont l'action est au Népal. C'est vraiment dans leur style, tout en finesse (hormis un petit passage un peu plus appuyé) et en délicatesse. Chaque film que je vois de ces deux gars est un plaisir.




Ne serait-ce pas le beau-frère de Vladimir Presspurée?


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2009)

On parle de films d'une rare finesse et on en arrive là ... 

Une petite bio du monsieur.


----------



## nicolasf (15 Avril 2009)

Je vous recommande chaudement le dernier film de Tavernier, _Dans la brume électrique_, avec Tommy Lee Jones dans le rôle principal. 

J'ai une piètre opinion des cinéastes français qui essaient de faire des films américains, en général c'est pire que tout. Mais Tavernier connaît manifestement son sujet et réalise ici un très beau film, plus complexe qu'il n'y paraît au premier abord. Pas vraiment un thriller ou polar même s'il semble commencer ainsi, pas du tout un film social même s'il en a des aspects, _Dans la brume électrique_ est assez difficile à définir, si ce n'est par la brume de son titre. 

Bon bref, un très bon film quoi. Et si vous voulez en savoir plus...


----------



## Anonyme (16 Avril 2009)

The Fugitive Kind






Réalisé par Sidney Lumet
Avec Marlon Brando, Anna Magnani, Victor Jory

Synopsis :

Val Xavier, jeune musicien révolté et vagabond, chassé de la Nouvelle-Orléans, échoue dans une bourgade du Mississippi. Il travaille pour une commerçante, Lady Torrance, dont il devient l'amant. Mais Carol Cutrere le poursuit de ses assiduités depuis la Nouvelle-Orléans et décide de le perdre...

Une grande tragédie et le jeu d'acteur est évidemment à la hauteur.
Il était beau Brando quand même :love:.


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Avril 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> Je vous recommande chaudement le dernier film de Tavernier, _Dans la brume électrique_, avec Tommy Lee Jones dans le rôle principal.
> 
> J'ai une piètre opinion des cinéastes français qui essaient de faire des films américains, en général c'est pire que tout. Mais Tavernier connaît manifestement son sujet et réalise ici un très beau film, plus complexe qu'il n'y paraît au premier abord. Pas vraiment un thriller ou polar même s'il semble commencer ainsi, pas du tout un film social même s'il en a des aspects, _Dans la brume électrique_ est assez difficile à définir, si ce n'est par la brume de son titre.
> 
> Bon bref, un très bon film quoi. Et si vous voulez en savoir plus...



Vu également. On se demande à quoi peut bien être due l'électricité de la brume dont il est question dans le titre sinon à un éventuel courant très basse tension qu'on cherche durant tout le film. Trop de lenteurs et un Tommy Lee Jones sous tranquillisants. La caméra qui s'attarde sur des paysages de carte postale à la façon d'un documentaire. Une somme de clichés de toutes sortes qui pourraient servir à réveiller le film s'ils étaient utilisés avec force pour planter un décor/une histoire solide, au lieu de verser dans le politiquement incorrect tellement bredouillant qu'il devient presque correct. Une histoire quasi inexistante et des longueurs à ne plus savoir qu'en faire, le tout accompagné d'une voix off dont on aimerait qu'elle laisse un peu sa place à l'action. Ennuyeux et surtout fort mal doublé, j'invite ceux qui seraient tentés de le voir à éviter la version française... Quant au plan de fin, c'est tellement téléphoné qu'on se demande s'il n'a pas été mis là dans l'espoir de relever un peu le niveau de l'histoire mais le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que ça tombe à plat. Dommage.


----------



## julrou 15 (18 Avril 2009)

Mon avis pour Dans la brume électrique : un bon film, avec un Tommy Lee Jones dans un rôle qui lui va à merveille. C'est plutôt bien filmé, et au contraire de toi, tibo, je trouve que la voix off est plutôt bien géré : pas trop de lourdeur ni de pathos...
Par contre, on a le sentiment de rester un peu sur sa faim. On suppute le dénouement de l'énigme plus qu'on nous le dit. D'aucuns préfèrent quand c'est comme ça, personnellement j'aurais apprécié que l'on s'y attarde un quart d'heure de plus. 

Mais globalement, un très bon film.


----------



## fedo (19 Avril 2009)

j'ai fini par voir _Requiem of a Dream



_
je comprends mieux pourquoi Darren Aronofsky était attendu au tournant avec _The Wrestler_.
j'avais vu _The Fountain_ (enfin une partie parce que c'est vraiment nul) et je me demandais bien qu'est ce qui justifiait tant d'attente.

_Requiem a Dream_ est excellent, prenant et dérangeant. pas hollywoodien, super bien monté, en downward spiral on va dire. en revanche je trouve que la musique (beaucoup utilisée par la télévision) a mal vieilli.
dépressif et âme sensible s'abstenir (j'ai vu qu'il était seulement moins de 12 ans, j'ai halluciné, _Trainspotting_ était moins de 16).

Darren, écoute mon vieux, pour faire des films faut prendre un bon scénario, toi t'es pas doué pour les écrire tout seul. la prochaine fois tu réadaptes un très bouquin.
ça tu sais très bien faire. pense à Rachel Weisz:love:, qu'est-ce qu'elle va dire si tu te plantes encore :hein::casse:


----------



## nicolasf (19 Avril 2009)

À propos de la Brume électrique, comme je le suggérais rapidement, l'intrigue policière n'est vraiment pas le sujet du film à mon avis. Si vous l'attendiez, je comprends que vous soyez déçus par l'intrigue. À mes yeux néanmoins, c'est un film d'abord poétique/fantastique/métaphysique, d'où la lenteur, la pesanteur, le fait qu'au lieu de mener son enquête le héros pêche, qu'il préfère discuter avec un bluesman qui n'a rien à voir dans l'histoire...

Après, on aime ou on n'aime pas, les goûts ne se discutent pas...  Mais typiquement, je ne me rappelle même plus de la scène finale, donc je pense que je n'ai pas fait spécialement attention à elle, considérant que le film était déjà bien assez riche.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Avril 2009)

J'ai vu hier soir sur RTL TVI

Rire et châtiment






Réalisé par Isabelle Doval
Avec José Garcia, Isabelle Doval, Laurent Lucas

Synopsis :

Vincent Roméro est un brillant osthéopathe, drôle et dynamique, qui passe son temps à faire rire les autres. Mais un jour, sa femme Camille, qui ne supporte plus son égocentrisme, le quitte. Le soir même, au restaurant, un de ses amis meurt, victime de crises de fous rires. Tiraillé entre sa nature hilarante et sa sensibilité soigneusement enfouie, Vincent commence un voyage initiatique, à la recherche de lui-même.

J'ai bien aimé sans plus, j'ai trouvé une phrase drôle d'un journaliste de Télérama "José Garcia n'a jamais été aussi drôle. Pourvu qu'il n'y ait pas trop de morts dans la salle..." Guillemette Olivier

Personnellement le film ne pas fait franchement rire, je l'ai trouvé un brin branchouillard.


----------



## fedo (19 Avril 2009)

je viens de voir _OS 117 Rio ne répond plus_





mort de rire pendant tout le film. c'est AMHA la meilleure comédie française depuis très très très longtemps.
mais le comique n'a rien à voir avec celui des ch'tis. c'est plus un comique de référence et que de situation (bien qu'il y en ait aussi).
donc les parents y trouveront leur compte, en revanche les enfants beaucoup moins à mon humble avis.
très bien rythmé, complément nonsense, sans faute de goût involontaire.
on sent qu'ils se sont vraiment marrés à faire le film.


----------



## macinside (19 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> je viens de voir _OS 117 Rio ne répond plus_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et par rapport a son premier film (la classe américaine), c'est du même niveau ?


----------



## fedo (19 Avril 2009)

> et par rapport a son premier film (la classe américaine), c'est du même niveau ?



pas vu le 1er en entier, je dirais que c'est mieux par rapport à ce que j'ai vu du 1er.

on est vraiment dans le 2ème degrès permanent et la dérision dans celui-ci.


----------



## kuep (19 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> pas vu le 1er en entier, je dirais que c'est mieux par rapport à ce que j'ai vu du 1er.
> 
> on est vraiment dans le 2ème degrès permanent et la dérision dans celui-ci.



Je pense qu'il ne parlait pas du premier opus d'OSS 117 mais de La Classe Américaine, du même réalisateur, qui en a fait quelques autres quand même entre les deux. Mais il demande juste parce qu'il veut des chips


----------



## fedo (19 Avril 2009)

> Je pense qu'il ne parlait pas du premier opus d'OSS 117 mais de La Classe Américaine, du même réalisateur, qui en a fait quelques autres quand même entre les deux.



pas vu.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

Vu hier soir sur Arté

Le Talentueux M. Ripley






Avec Matt Damon, Jude Law, Philip Seymour Hoffman

Synopsis :

Italie, fin des années cinquante. Le jeune Dickie Greenleaf mène la dolce vita grâce à la fortune de son père, en compagnie de Marge Sherwood. Plutôt irrité par son comportement irresponsable, Herbert Greenleaf, riche armateur, demande à Tom Ripley de ramener son fils en Amérique. Tom découvre un monde éblouissant, qu'il ne soupconnait pas, et ira jusqu'au meurtre pour conserver cette vie de rêve.

Remake pale de Plein Soleil (Matt Damon dans le rôle d'Alain Delon ), trop lent et trop lourd.
Non si vous n'avez vu aucuns des deux regarder le film Plein Soleil qui lui est un chef d'oeuvre.


----------



## doudou83 (20 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vu également. On se demande à quoi peut bien être due l'électricité de la brume dont il est question dans le titre sinon à un éventuel courant très basse tension qu'on cherche durant tout le film. Trop de lenteurs et un Tommy Lee Jones sous tranquillisants. La caméra qui s'attarde sur des paysages de carte postale à la façon d'un documentaire. Une somme de clichés de toutes sortes qui pourraient servir à réveiller le film s'ils étaient utilisés avec force pour planter un décor/une histoire solide, au lieu de verser dans le politiquement incorrect tellement bredouillant qu'il devient presque correct. Une histoire quasi inexistante et des longueurs à ne plus savoir qu'en faire, le tout accompagné d'une voix off dont on aimerait qu'elle laisse un peu sa place à l'action.* Ennuyeux et surtout fort mal doublé,* j'invite ceux qui seraient tentés de le voir à* éviter la version française..*. Quant au plan de fin, c'est tellement téléphoné qu'on se demande s'il n'a pas été mis là dans l'espoir de relever un peu le niveau de l'histoire mais le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que ça tombe à plat. Dommage.



je partage entièrement ton avis !  ce film est encensé par les critiques mais à l'arrivée , une forte déception !!   le doublage est déroutant !!


----------



## yvos (21 Avril 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vu également. On se demande à quoi peut bien être due l'électricité de la brume dont il est question dans le titre sinon à un éventuel courant très basse tension qu'on cherche durant tout le film. Trop de lenteurs et un Tommy Lee Jones sous tranquillisants. La caméra qui s'attarde sur des paysages de carte postale à la façon d'un documentaire. Une somme de clichés de toutes sortes qui pourraient servir à réveiller le film s'ils étaient utilisés avec force pour planter un décor/une histoire solide, au lieu de verser dans le politiquement incorrect tellement bredouillant qu'il devient presque correct. Une histoire quasi inexistante et des longueurs à ne plus savoir qu'en faire, le tout accompagné d'une voix off dont on aimerait qu'elle laisse un peu sa place à l'action. Ennuyeux et surtout fort mal doublé, j'invite ceux qui seraient tentés de le voir à éviter la version française... Quant au plan de fin, c'est tellement téléphoné qu'on se demande s'il n'a pas été mis là dans l'espoir de relever un peu le niveau de l'histoire mais le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que ça tombe à plat. Dommage.



Je ne partage pas vraiment ce point de vue:

- le rythme, assez lent, est à mon avis un choix délibéré pour donner un peu de profondeur à un film qui serait sinon une intrigue assez plate ;

- d'ailleurs, l'intrigue ne sert selon moi que de point d'accroche pour le reste...une ambiance un peu décalée...alors c'est peut-être cela que Tavernier a pas si bien géré...trop d'intrigue pour un film vraiment centré sur une atmosphère, trop de de temps morts pour un thriller, etc..

- le doublage? J'ai déjà une horreur du doublage en général mais la simple présence de Tommy Lee Jones et le fait qu'on se situe en Louisiane chez les bouseux impose de fait la VO, sous peine de passer à côté de quelque chose ;


Bon, je ne pense pas que ce film laissera une trace dans l'histoire du cinéma mais ça peut constituer un bon moment quand même


----------



## nicolasf (21 Avril 2009)

Tout à fait d'accord avec toi yvos, surtout sur la VO...  Par contre, je n'ai pas trouvé qu'il y ait trop d'intrigue, j'ai vraiment accroché à l'atmosphère du film.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2009)

Vu aujourd'hui (malheureusement en VF )

The Border

Réalisé par Tony Richardson
Avec Jack Nicholson, Harvey Keitel, Valerie Perrine, Warren Oates







Synopsis :

Charlie, policier honnete mais qui croule sous les dettes de sa femme se laisse convaincre par la meilleure amie de celle-ci de faire du trafic d'emigrant mexicain. Mais la rigueur de Charlie ne resistera pas aux magouilles des autres policiers corrompus.

Très bon film avec deux très bons acteurs, l'histoire est assez classique mais le scénario tient la route.
Je ne crois pas que beaucoup de personnes aient vu ce film et c'est bien dommage car il vaut le coup d'oeil .


----------



## absolut (22 Avril 2009)

je l'ai vu         et je ne le regrette pas          il faut dire qu'avec un excellent Nicholson, c'était couru d'avance


----------



## Chang (23 Avril 2009)

*Gonzo - The Life and Work of 
Hunter S Thompson*









(trailer inside)

Sortit sur Magnolia Pictures qui sort pas mal de bons docus/films dernierement (Man on Wire par exemple). Un bon docu de 2 heures sur la vie et l'oeuvre complexes de ce sacre bonhomme. 

Agitateur reconnu, defenseur acharne du systeme juste, de la justice et de la liberte fondamentale qui constitue ce quil appel le Reve Americain, son oeuvre vaut le detour. 

Que ce soit ses articles de magazines (dans lesquels la couverture de l'evenement est souvent relayee au 2eme rang) ou de ses bouqiins (Hell's Angels, Fear and Loathing in Las Vegas/On the Campaign Trail ...), HST ne laisse pas indifferent dans son approche de la politique et de la nature humaine. Ralph Steadman, artiste avec qui il a partage beaucoup d'aventures, a ete une sorte de catalyste qui les a lances tout les deux sur un nouvelle approche journalistique qu'ils qualifieront de Gonzo par la suite. Il s'agit de l'immersion totale du journaliste dans le sujet, l'experience de l'interieur ... et bien souvent la description de l'entourage du sujet donne une vision intime du sujet lui meme.

Enfin bref, c'est un tres bon reportage ou l'on voit plus que d'habitude par rapport a ce qui a deja ete realise sur HST. Le tout en evitant le voyeurisme post-mortem.

Foncez ... ​


----------



## Anonyme (24 Avril 2009)

Vu hier soir un excellent film 

Inside Man






Réalisé par Spike Lee
Avec Denzel Washington, Jodie Foster, Clive Owen

Synopsis :

Ce devait être le hold-up parfait, le chef-d'oeuvre d'un génie du crime.
Le décor : une grande banque de Manhattan. Les protagonistes : un commando masqué, cagoulé, lunetté et des dizaines d'otages affolés, contraints de revêtir la même combinaison passe-partout que les braqueurs.
L'enjeu : la salle des coffres et ses trésors ? Ou un vieux secret dont seuls deux personnes connaissent l'importance.
Aujourd'hui, confiné dans une cellule, le cerveau de la bande s'explique. Mais attention, chaque mot compte, et aucun indice ne vous sera livré au hasard. Prêts ?
Ce matin-là, donc, quatre peintres en batiment franchissaient le seuil de la Manhattan Trust Bank...

Film captivant, sans pauses. Un suspense insoutenable est également présent dans le film.
On ne sait vraiment qu'au dernier moment le fin mot de l'histoire. Le jeu d'acteur est formidable, vous me direz c'est normal avec la flopée d'acteurs reconnus.
Du grand Spike Lee, je n'en ai pas vu beaucoup de lui mais celui-ci est un gros coup de coeur.
Je lui mets directement ****, une suite est en préparation pour cette année je crois à voir ...

.


----------



## yvos (24 Avril 2009)

Après We feed the world, voici donc Let's make money..






On lit à droite à gauche que ce film-docu décortique le système financier mondial, que c'est film salvateur...bon, c'est aller un peu vite en besogne...point d'analyse, point de volonté de tracer vraiment les flux ou comprendre réellement les mécanismes...c'est juste une juxtaposition très convenue de quelques constats, sans pour autant faire comprendre la mécanique globale du système mis en cause. 

Bref, on passe du coton burkinabé aux rives du Léman en passant par l'Inde et le Bundestag (où un politicien allemand nous aligne des poncifs) sans pour autant en sortir avec une vision claire. 

Je trouve que la critique se contente de pas grand chose en la matière et ça reste pour moi un film très bancal.


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Avril 2009)

La sélection officielle pour le Festival de Cannes 2009 a été présentée hier.
Au programme, du très lourd : Quentin Tarantino, Jacques Audiard, Pedro Almodovar, Ken Loach, Ang Lee, Terry Gilliam...

Avec des nazis (Tarantino, _Inglourious bastards_), des fascistes (Marco Bellocchio, _Vincere_), des stars américaines (Brad Pitt chez Tarantino, Heath Ledger chez Gilliam...) et... des stars françaises (Johnny chez Johnnie To (ça ne s'invente pas) et Canto chez Ken Loach) 

Isabelle Huppert, à l'affiche récemment dans l'ennuyeux _Villa Amalia_ (1, 2) sera la présidente du jury.

Vivement le 13 mai ! :love: :love:


Voir également l'article de Louis Guichard chez Télérama.


----------



## nicolasf (24 Avril 2009)

Je peux pas donner de cdb, mais merci pour l'info ! 

J'ai hate de voir ce nouveau Tarantino ! Ah et je suis curieux sur Johnny, je ne l'avais jamais remarqué comme acteur digne de ce nom, mais j'aime bien le réalisateur, alors qui sait...


----------



## fedo (24 Avril 2009)

> Quentin Tarantino, Jacques Audiard, Pedro Almodovar, Ken Loach, Ang Lee, Terry Gilliam



son film n'est pas en compétition.
d'ailleurs c'est toujours les mêmes (y a même Gaspar Noé...) ou presque en compétition.
mais cette année pas de frères Cohen, de Lynch, de Eastwood, Cronenberg, ou encore James Gray...

en revanche, il y a _Park Chan-wook_ qui réalisa





sauf que cette fois-ci c'est du film de vampires, espérons à la Preacher.
Faut pas se faire de préjugés, _Christopher Nolan_ a fracassé le film de superhéro avec _The Dark Knight _alors on peut espérer la même chose de _Park Chan-wook._


----------



## nicolasf (24 Avril 2009)

_Old Boy_ était vachement bien faut dire... Et _Morse_ était très bien comme film de vampires, comme quoi il n'y a pas que _Twilight_ et co. dans cette catégorie... 

C'est vrai que ce sont toujours un peu les mêmes, mais en même temps, ça a toujours été plus ou le moins le cas pour ce festival, non ?


----------



## fedo (24 Avril 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> C'est vrai que ce sont toujours un peu les mêmes, mais en même temps, ça a toujours été plus ou le moins le cas pour ce festival, non ?



citation:



> *Gilles Jacob :* Vous voulez parler de ceux qu'on a appelés les abonnés de Cannes.
> Ce n'est pas de la faute du festival si les meilleurs films sont toujours signés par les mêmes metteurs en scène.


raccourci discutable, d'autant que des gens qui n'ont plus rien à dire sont régulièrement sélectionnés (genre Manoel De Oliveira, mais là il est vraiment trop vieux , ou Wim Wenders qui n'a plus rien à dire depuis 25 ans et du coup Dean Stockwell a du faire Code Quantum).


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

fedo a dit:


> (y a même Gaspar Noé...)



*Ca* c'est une bonne nouvelle.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2009)

Missouri Breaks






Western

Réalisé par Arthur Penn
Avec Marlon Brando, Jack Nicholson, Randy Quaid

Synopsis :

Tom Cattle est un voleur de bétail. Pour couvrir ses activités, il achète un ranch. Mais, le propriétaire du ranch voisin a engagé un "mercenaire" afin d'éliminer les voleurs de bétails.

Le film est évidemment excellent avec deux monstres du cinéma américain.
J'ai trouvé Jack Nicholson assez sobre dans son rôle et Marlon Brando ben c'est Brando quoi .
Un Western "intelligent" et subtil, bref vraiment un bon coup de coeur ...
Je lui mets ****, je suis pas trop Western d'habitude mais celui-là vaut vraiment le Quick Look .
Je sais pas si d'autres personnes d'ici l'ont vu ? Ce serait intéressant de voir des avis convergents ou divergents.


----------



## welt (7 Mai 2009)

Vu hier soir "Toute l'histoire de mes échecs sexuels", un document britannique à l'humour décapant. Le héros, enfin l'anti-héros, Chris, veut comprendre les raisons de l'échec de sa vie sentimentale en allant interviewer ses ex. Et c'est pas triste 
Un détail parmi tant d'autres: il est détenteur d'un beau macbook pro entièrement décoré de stickers 
Bon divertissement honnêtement...


----------



## WebOliver (7 Mai 2009)

C'est la bio de JPTK?


----------



## woulf (7 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est la bio de JPTK?



Bin non Webo, si c'était le cas, on verrait ses fesses sur la photo !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

Vu hier soir pour la énième fois 

Quatre mariages et un enterrement






Réalisé par Mike Newell
Avec Hugh Grant, Andie MacDowell, Simon Callow

Synopsis :

Charles est célibataire. Seul compte son petit cercle d'amis, composé de Fiona, Gareth, Tom, Matthew et Scarlett, sa co-locataire. L'amour ne le tente pas et quand il fait la connaissance de Carrie lors d'un mariage où il officie en tant que témoin, il n'imagine en rien la passion qui va l'envahir. Car Charles tombe amoureux de Carrie. Et ses retrouvailles quelques mois plus tard avec la demoiselle, sur le point de se marier avec un riche Ecossais, ne vont que confirmer les sentiments qu'il éprouve pour elle...

C'est un film que j'ai vu une bonne dizaine de fois, un film britannique culte pour moi dans le genre comédie.
Hugh Grant que je n'aime pas spécialement comme acteur est bon dans celui-ci, la présence de Rowan Atkinson en tant que prêtre est hilarante (voir fil des images animées sympa).
Un moment de tristesse bien sûr mais je suppose que beaucoup ici l'ont vu ...
Bref un bon moment de cinéma, si vous l'avez pas vu je vous le conseil !

Que devient Andie MacDowell au fait ? À part faire des pubs pour L'Oréal ...


----------



## nicolasf (9 Mai 2009)

J'ai vu _Star Trek_ ce soir. Le film a plein de défauts, mais je l'ai trouvé pas si mal que ça. Il faut dire que je m'attendais au pire, et que je suis un grand fan de science-fiction en général, et space opera en particulier. Et puis, Star Trek... c'est Star Trek quoi !  

En version longue...


----------



## woulf (9 Mai 2009)

vu hier soir en imax; un grand video clip, des acteurs très bien choisis mais de telles entailles à l'univers de star  trek que pour le grand fan des series tv que je suis, c'est une grosse deception.
très long et bon article sur le site de unification.


----------



## JPTK (10 Mai 2009)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est la bio de JPTK?



Ma vie sentimentale un échec ?? 

Un triomphe tu veux dire oui !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 06h19 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 06h08 ----------

*La tempête du siècle *(la vraie en France en 99, pas celle de S. King)






On pourra reprocher à ce docu de ne pas être assez ceci ou cela, de vouloir faire un peu trop dans le docu fiction qui fait peur, mais c'est pas là l'essentiel. Des témoignages, une vision d'ensemble avec du recul sur les événements, des reconstitutions, des documents d'archives, et au final un documentaire stupéfiant qui m'a fait me rendre compte que j'avais totalement oublié la violence des ces tempêtes. Juste le fait que je ne me rappelais plus qu'il n'y avait pas eu une seule tempête mais également une deuxième encore plus incroyable et puissante, à quelques jours d'intervalle, et que c'est le cas pour la plupart des gens concernés qui n'ont pas été directement et durement touchés, suffit à démontrer qu'on oublie bien vite les événements, aussi spectaculaires et terrifiants soient-ils.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Mai 2009)

Good morning England est un film jubilatoire, complètement déjanté, un humour décapant du début à la fin :love: Ne pas s'attendre à un scénario à rebondissements car ce n'est franchement pas le propos. Des scènes et des répliques d'anthologie. Excellente qualité de l'image et du son (VO exigée). Ceux qui veulent faire le plein de Rock'n'roll et de bonne humeur sont invités à aller le voir car c'est une petite merveille de ce point de vue :love: ​


----------



## daphone (11 Mai 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Good morning England est un film jubilatoire, complètement déjanté, un humour décapant du début à la fin :love: Ne pas s'attendre à un scénario à rebondissements car ce n'est franchement pas le propos. Des scènes et des répliques d'anthologie. Excellente qualité de l'image et du son (VO exigée). Ceux qui veulent faire le plein de Rock'n'roll et de bonne humeur sont invités à aller le voir car c'est une petite merveille de ce point de vue :love: ​



JE confirme, à ne pas rater !!!! j'ai passé un excellent moment, la salle était morte de rire


----------



## fhallyyy (11 Mai 2009)

Salut

Joffrey de Corse

Mon coup de coeur est un ancien film que j'ai regardé une nouvelle fois hier, the jacket, ce film est génial, je vous le conseille.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2009)

fhallyyy a dit:


> lien corrigé par Nephou



Tous ses messages sont comme ça.


----------



## doudou83 (17 Mai 2009)

Je confirme tout le bien de* GOOD MORNING ENGLAND* !! film excellent , à voir si possible dans une belle salle pour la sono car les musiques sont.......top !! les groupes du début des années 60 , toute ma jeunesse ... sinon , j'ai vu* MILLENIUM *. excellent , j'ai lu les 3 tomes et franchement, j'ai trouvé qu'il y avait un très bon rendu par rapport au livre. bon choix pour les acteurs . la fille qui joue Lisbeth Salander est tip top ! je vous le conseille vivement  j'attends la suite....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mai 2009)

J'ai également vu Millénium cet après-midi (sans avoir lu le livre) et je dois dire que j'ai vraiment accroché, c'est speed sans interruptions mais j'ai bien aimé.

Lisbeth se sert à merveille d'Exposé , oui on voit des MacBook Pro pendant plus de deux heures.

Un bon film je me demande si je vais lire les deux autres, ma mère m'a dit que des trois c'était le premier qu'elle avait préféré.


----------



## doudou83 (18 Mai 2009)

si tu as aimé le film,tu liras avec autant de plaisir la suite ! c'est vrai que c'est la fête à la pomme dans le film !!!!!


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2009)

Et bien moi, j'ai pas trouvé cela  miraculeux. Le réalisateur a fait le service minimum en suivant scrupuleusement l'intrigue principale (peur de prendre le moindre risque) tout en passant sur une quantité de choses qui rendaient l'intrigue plus complexe. La distribution est un peu légère. Ca manque un peu de tension je trouve et ça reste assez peu ambitieux.

Je dirai que c'est un polar qui tient la route et mais que cela aurait mérité un peu mieux.


----------



## tirhum (18 Mai 2009)

Tu ne penches... pas trop vers le chef-d'&#339;uvre...


----------



## yvos (18 Mai 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu ne penches... pas trop vers le chef-d'uvre...



Clairement non 

Cela se laisse regarder


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Mai 2009)

​ 
Anges et démons. Intrigue et poursuite dans Rome, belles vues de la ville, effets spéciaux et caméra qui embarquent le regard à vous faire tourner la tête, qualité de l'image et du son, bien doublé. Par contre, les incohérences sont bien là. Le passage jour/nuit est trop brutal, on perçoit un peu trop son utilité pour le suspens à suivre. Le tueur évite d'assassiner le héros, comme sa jolie compagne d'enquête, il prend la peine de nous expliquer pourquoi mais le problème est que ça ne va pas avec le reste de l'histoire. Très bon jeu d'Armin Mueller-Stahl et de Pierfrancesco Favino. Tom Hanks aurait pu être plus convainquant. Ewan McGregor en camerlengo manque de gravité. Un bon moment de cinéma tout de même ​


----------



## fedo (19 Mai 2009)

vu récemment _la 25ème heure_





de _Spike Lee_ avec Edward Norton, Philip Seymour Hoffman dans un petit rôle, entre autres gueules.
le film n'est pas parfait, par moment c'est un peu plat. en fait c'est assez casse gueule de la part de Spike Lee d'avoir voulu faire un film new yorkais post 11 septembre en mélangeant une intrigue aux références dignes de _Bret Easton Ellis_.
c'est à mon humble avis l'intérêt du film de mettre en parallèle des destins assez habilement et de montrer que le réel est plus compliqué qu'il n'y paraît.
que celui qui est le plus propre en apparence est peut-être le plus laid, et réciproquement.
j'aime bien la fin et il y a des réflections qui m'ont beaucoup touché.

ensuite, sur France 2 il y a quelques jours:





le _Nouveau Monde_ de _Terrence Malick_.
ce film est d'une puissance esthétique incroyable. mais en voyant le film vous comprendrez pourquoi ce point de vue sur le paysage exceptionnel.
et la photo est magnifique.
j'ai bien aimé ce film très fort, pourtant je n'aime pas trop les romances mais là, j'ai été soufflé par la force du film et sa justesse. 
faut pas demander à Colin Farrell d'être Daniel Day Lewis mais il s'en sort bien car il est assez sobre et surtout le personnage joué par Christian Bale donne une belle épaisseur supplémentaire au film.
pas parfait mais franchement très bon et des plans d'une beauté incroyable.

enfin, _JCVD_




l'attraction du film c'est Van Damne et comme il l'a dit lui-même: c_'est Van Damne sans Van Damage_ !!!!!!!!
étonnant la réflection sur lui-même et le recul de Jean Claude sur Van Damne.
il en prend autant dans la figure que Dujardin dans _OSS 117, Rio ne répond plus_.
Toutefois, le film, très belge, pour contre balancer le héro hollywoodien tient trop du téléfilm et ça manque d'envergure.
la réalisation aurait pu aussi être plus aboutie, moins alambiquée et éviter quelques artifices inutiles.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Le réalisateur a fait le service minimum en suivant scrupuleusement l'intrigue principale (peur de prendre le moindre risque) tout en passant sur une quantité de choses qui rendaient l'intrigue plus complexe.



Comme les histoires de sexes ? Nous en avons parlé longuement hier avec ma mère et elle m'a dit qu'autant Lisbeth était plus ou moins comme elle l'imaginait autant l'acteur qui joue Mikael Blomkvist ne correspondait pas vraiment à l'image qu'elle avait perçue dans le bouquin (il était plus beau/séduisant dans le livre).


----------



## yvos (19 Mai 2009)

fedo a dit:


> le _Nouveau Monde_ de _Terrence Malick_.
> ce film est d'une puissance esthétique incroyable. mais en voyant le film vous comprendrez pourquoi ce point de vue sur le paysage exceptionnel.
> et la photo est magnifique.
> j'ai bien aimé ce film très fort, pourtant je n'aime pas trop les romances mais là, j'ai été soufflé par la force du film et sa justesse.
> ...



Terrence Mallick aux manettes - beauté et puissance visuelle. J'avais été scotché par ce film. Quelques similitudes avec le Ligne Rouge dans la manière de traiter la lumière


----------



## thunderheart (19 Mai 2009)

Dernier GROS coup de coeur "In the Electric Mist" ("Dans la brume électrique") de Bertrand Tavernier, servi par un fantastique Tommy Lee Jones.
Les fans de James Lee Burke (j'en fais partie) s'y retrouvent.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mai 2009)

J'ai rerererererevu "He Got Game" de Spike Lee hier soir






Avec Denzel Washington, Ray Allen

Synopsis :

Lorsque son père Jake sort de prison, Jesus Shuttlesworth ne saute pas de joie. Cet homme est l'assassin de sa mère et l'a contraint à se prendre en charge, lui et sa petite soeur. Pour ne pas retourner derrière les barreaux d'ici une semaine, Jake doit convaincre son fils d'accepter l'offre du gouverneur : intégrer l'équipe de basket de l'université d'Etat. Une mission d'autant plus délicate que Jesus est le jeune joueur le plus convoité du pays, celui que toutes les équipes, tous les agents et toutes les fédérations courtisent à coups de millions de dollars...

Film culte pour moi avec bien sûr du basket ça aide, Ray Allen est un joueur NBA toujours en activité.

****
Intro magnifique en plus

[YOUTUBE]<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TWITOUhScwc&hl=fr&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TWITOUhScwc&hl=fr&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## doudou83 (22 Mai 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Dernier GROS coup de coeur "In the Electric Mist" ("Dans la brume électrique") de Bertrand Tavernier, servi par un fantastique Tommy Lee Jones.
> Les fans de James Lee Burke (j'en fais partie) s'y retrouvent.



j'espère que tu l'as vu en VO !! car pour la version française......  j'aime bien Tavernier et j'suis fan de Tommy Lee Jones mais j'ai trouvé le film très moyen .


----------



## thunderheart (22 Mai 2009)

doudou83 a dit:


> j'espère que tu l'as vu en VO !! car pour la version française......  j'aime bien Tavernier et j'suis fan de Tommy Lee Jones mais j'ai trouvé le film très moyen .



en VO yes 
le film m'a scotché du début à la fin. :rateau:

Le challenge n'était pas évident pour Tavernier. JL Burke a une façon particulière de décrire la Louisiane et ses habitants, te faisant ressentir le vent, les odeurs, la nourriture et la nature (les fameuses huîtres, les écrevisses. les bayous...). Tavernier s'en sort bien sans rentrer aussi loin dans les détails.

Par contre, le personnage de Dave Robichaux est à l'image de ce que j'attendais et Tommy Lee Jones lui colle parfaitement.

La bande son a été bien choisie aussi je trouve.

Quant aux ragots d'après films, il parait que... mais ça on s'en fout finalement


----------



## julrou 15 (22 Mai 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​
> Anges et démons. Intrigue et poursuite dans Rome, belles vues de la ville, effets spéciaux et caméra qui embarquent le regard à vous faire tourner la tête, qualité de l'image et du son, bien doublé. Par contre, les incohérences sont bien là. Le passage jour/nuit est trop brutal, on perçoit un peu trop son utilité pour le suspens à suivre. Le tueur évite d'assassiner le héros, comme sa jolie compagne d'enquête, il prend la peine de nous expliquer pourquoi mais le problème est que ça ne va pas avec le reste de l'histoire. Très bon jeu d'Armin Mueller-Stahl et de Pierfrancesco Favino. Tom Hanks aurait pu être plus convainquant. Ewan McGregor en camerlengo manque de gravité. Un bon moment de cinéma tout de même ​




Ah ! _Anges et démons_, pour ma part, je l'ai trouvé... divertissant. 
Trois ans le Da Vinci Code, on prend les mêmes et on recommence. Cette fois-ci, le ryhtme est nettement plus soutenu, certainement grâce au compte à rebours. 
Mais je suis d'accord avec tibo concernant les incohérences... qui plombent un peu le scénario. J'ai trouvé Ewan McGregor parfait dans son rôle oedipien.
A la fin, on a tout de même le sentiment que le réalisateur n'a pas voulu se fâcher une nouvelle fois avec l'Eglise. Le rôle de Robert Langdon, cette fois à la botte du Vatican, tranche avec le film précédent, et tente bien maladroitement de réconcilier le chercheur (et par là le réalisateur) avec l'Eglise (on remarquera la scène où le camerlingue demande à Langdon s'il croit en Dieu, oui ou non...). 


Vu hier, _Etreintes brisées_, le dernier Almodóvar en compétition à Cannes. Splendide Penelope Cruz qui montre une fois de plus son immense talent. Tout comme Almodóvar, dont on pense à chacun de ses films qu'il ne pourra pas une fois de plus nous surprendre... à part peut-être le jury de Cannes cette année. L'histoire est rondement menée, l'écrivain _à la Gary/Ajar_ étant finalement l'acteur le plus indispensable mais aussi le plus contingent, cette duplicité étant au centre de l'histoire. 
On aime ou on aime pas... J'ai aimé.... :love:


----------



## nicolasf (22 Mai 2009)

Pareil, j'ai beaucoup aimé ce nouvel Almodóvar. Il y a des réalisateurs comme ça, on dirait qu'ils sont incapables de décevoir... En tout cas, _Étreintes brisées_ ne m'a pas déçu bien au contraire même. C'est une histoire d'amour, certes, mais on ne peut résumer le film à ce drame amoureux. C'est aussi, et surtout, son amour du cinéma que filme le réalisateur, sans oublier un humour présent de part en part. Bref, un film à ne pas rater (à mon humble avis, tout ça). 

Version longue...


----------



## julrou 15 (24 Mai 2009)

Bon, ça ne sera pas pour cette année encore une fois, dommage pour Almodóvar... :/

Le jury lui aura préféré _Le ruban blanc_ de l'autrichien Michael Haneke.
"Notre" Charlotte (Gainsbourg) reçoit le prix d'interprétation féminine pour son rôle dans le sanglant _Antichrist_ de Lars Von Trier. Le jury a récompensé un autre autrichien, en la personne de Christoph Waltz, pour son rôle du colonel nazi dans _Inglorious Basterds_ de Tarantino. 
Le réalisateur chilien Brillante Mendoza reçoit le prix de la mise en scène pour _Kinatay_, et Jacques Audiard le Grand Prix pour son _Prophète_.

Tout le palmarès sur le site de Télérama...


----------



## bompi (24 Mai 2009)

Ce soir j'ai vu sur C+ *Un conte de Noël* de Desplechin. Cela fait très longtemps que je n'avais vu un film français de cette ambition, de cette qualité, y compris en ce qui concerne l'image et le son [là où ça pèche en général]. Acteurs/trices, construction, dialogues, etc. Tout y est.

Dans un autre genre, j'ai vu récemment aussi *Rio ne répond plus ...* qui est une excellente comédie, disons post-moderne, avec bien entendu avec les clins d'oeil, références et subtilités dialoguales que l'on connaît.

PS : dans un autre genre, j'ai lu le dernier Spirou *Le groom vert-de-gris*, magnifiquement illustré par Schwartz [hommage au Spirou de Chaland] et brillamment scénarisé par Yann le Pennetier. J'en parle ici pour une certaine parenté avec le fil d'Hazanavicius, pour le côté décalé et ironique.


----------



## Chang (25 Mai 2009)

Hier soir, pour la premiere fois, j'ai regarde un film de Tati. Depuis le temps que j'en entends parler au detour de conversations, artciels etc, il fallait que je m'en tape un, de film, pour comprendre l'engouement des commentaires sur ses oeuvres.

Donc en cherchant bien, jai trouve Playtime, un film de 1967 ou il n'y a quasiment pas de dialogue, tout se passe dans un fond de brouhaha bureaucratique et c'est bien la l'objet du film. La facon dont est filme l'histoire fait plus appel a des tableaux qu'a des travellings ... peu de deplacements de camera. Ce sont des petites mises en scene dans un Paris moderne, bonde, impersonnel, bruyant, ... 

Au final, c'etait tres rafraichissant et je vais essayer d'en trouver d'autres de Tati.




​


----------



## bompi (25 Mai 2009)

Ah ! Tati.

Je suis assez content car j'ai racheté *PlayTime* en DVD [après l'avoir eu en VHS dans le temps]. C'est à mes yeux un des plus beaux films que j'aie jamais vu. Sans compter son aspect visionnaire qui m'épate toujours. Par exemple j'étais dans le quartier de la BNF (la nouvelle ...) et avec son allure conceptuelle et impersonnelle, ce quartier semble une réplique de l'environnement déroutant de PlayTime.

Si je suis content c'est que je l'ai regardé (pour la quinzième fois environ) et ma fille a décidé de le regarder avec moi : elle a trouvé ça "très bien", sa partie préférée étant bien sûr le restaurant et ses multiples gags [la parenté avec *The Party* est assez évidente] et le côté déglingué final dudit restaurant.

J'ai eu la chance de voir ce film à l'opéra Bastille sur un écran immense (toute la scène) il y a dix ou quinze ans et c'était magique, tous les plans étant magnifiés, les cadrages, les lumières, les couleurs : à chaque instant, on peut se plonger avec délices dans l'image.

Les films de Tati sont peu nombreux, dommage.


----------



## Fab'Fab (25 Mai 2009)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai eu la chance de voir ce film à l'opéra Bastille sur un écran immense (toute la seine)



Ca devait être humide  

ouh le vilain, il a édité


----------



## nicolasf (25 Mai 2009)

Ah tiens je ne connais pas Playtime, il va falloir que me penche sur la question... Merci pour le conseil !


----------



## Grug (27 Mai 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Hier soir, pour la premiere fois, j'ai regarde un film de Tati. Depuis le temps que j'en entends parler au detour de conversations, artciels etc, il fallait que je m'en tape un, de film, pour comprendre l'engouement des commentaires sur ses oeuvres.
> 
> Donc en cherchant bien, jai trouve Playtime, un film de 1967 ou il n'y a quasiment pas de dialogue, tout se passe dans un fond de brouhaha bureaucratique et c'est bien la l'objet du film. La facon dont est filme l'histoire fait plus appel a des tableaux qu'a des travellings ... peu de deplacements de camera. Ce sont des petites mises en scene dans un Paris moderne, bonde, impersonnel, bruyant, ...
> 
> Au final, c'etait tres rafraichissant et je vais essayer d'en trouver d'autres de Tati.




Tati fait des films muets, avec du son, c'est une constante dans son &#339;uvre.
(Tout comme il tourne des films noir & blanc en couleur&#8230 
Playtime c'est aussi un tournage titanesque et ruineux (5ans) il existe un documentaire sur le tournage, passionnant.
Entre autre on note que toutes les textures sont en fait des photographies agrandies, afin de mieux gérer les reflets.

chef d'&#339;uvre à visionner plusieurs fois.


----------



## fedo (4 Juin 2009)

vus récemment:

_Le Couperet_





de _Costa Gavras_.
Excellent film français. un des meilleurs que j'ai eu l'occasion de voir ces dernières années.
José Garcia fait le travail là où l'on ne l'y attend pas.
J'ai trouvé le film meilleur que _Ne le dis à personne_, bien meilleur même. certainement que ça tient aussi au script original de _Donald Westlake_.
Très bonne critique sociétale par dessus mais là encore Westlake est derrière.
Ultra recommandé.


_Kiss Kiss Bang Bang_





Très clairement j'ai pas aimé ce film. pourtant ça présente bien au départ, un polar décalé et auto parodique. mais la réalisation n'y est pas et au final on se retrouve avec du hollywood classique sans saveur.
ça s'améliore en cours de film mais franchement j'ai pas accroché. le montage très faible joue aussi.

_Mensonges d'Etat_





Nettement mieux réalisé que le film évoqué précédemment, le dernier Ridley Scott s'étiole au fur et mesure que le film avance. 
Parce que là non plus on y croit pas. c'est malgré tout rythmé et très distrayant, mais sans plus.
la fin est particulièrement nulle (incohérences se mélant au n'importe quoi).


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2009)

Bon je viens de voir HOME de YAB sur Youtube.
De très belles images comme YAB sait les faire mais un ennui insondable. :sleep:
L'enchainement de lents travelings avant ou latéraux et la durée des plans toujours identique donnent rapidement l'impression de visualiser un diaporama iPhoto avec effet Ken Burns pendant 1H30. 
La platitude des commentaires bourrés de poncifs et lieux communs du genre "l'eau, la terre, la vie, tout est lié..." ou encore "L'atmosphère ne connait pas de frontières, elle est notre bien communs..." associée a la monotonie de la voix de YAB devrait pouvoir remplacer de Stilnox dans un avenir proche.
Pour qui' s'interesse même de loin au sujet, l'apport en information est proche de zéro et pour ceux qui ne s'y interessent pas ils auront sûrement décroché avant la 10eme minute de ce long exposé fastidieux.
Seules les 10 ou 15 dernieres minutes du film présentent un vague interet en énumérant une série de solutions envisageables et/ou en développement pour réduire notre impact sur l'environement (a noter qu'il est totalement fait l'impasse sur le nucléaire en bien ou en mal).
Alors oui, c'est beau mais tellement exténuant que je doute que le film atteigne son objectif.
A conseiller aux insomniaques. :sleep:

PS: dans la série de chiffres assénés vers la fin du film il n'est fait mention nulle part de la quantité de CO2 émise en parcourant les 4 coins du globe pour produire ce film. Même si ça n'est qu'une goute d'eau il me semble que ça aurait été la moindre des choses.


----------



## Nobody (6 Juin 2009)

Ce qui m'a le plus causé une impression désagréable dans ce film, c'est la liste des "sponsors" qui s'affiche à la fin avec un petit effet d'auto-satisfaction... Limite cynique et nauséabond.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Ce qui m'a le plus causé une impression désagréable dans ce film, c'est la liste des "sponsors" qui s'affiche à la fin avec un petit effet d'auto-satisfaction... Limite cynique et nauséabond.


J'ai pas tenu jusque là


----------



## Nobody (6 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai pas tenu jusque là




Argh...mais alors tu as raté le strip-tease?????


----------



## boodou (6 Juin 2009)

Même sentiment d'ennui profond (pas tenu jusqu'à la fin).
B.A. morale de Mr Pinault, peut-être  :sleep:

Ce qui m'a dérangé dans le buzz médiatique autour de ce film, c'est que je n'ai entendu personne évoquer le fait qu'il y a eu en 1983 le magnifique "Koyaanisqatsi" de Godfrey Reggio tourné en 70mm, sans voix-off pompeuse mais avec une musique de Philip Glass, et produit par Coppola. Il y a eu par la suite "Baraka" en 1992 (musique Dead Can Dance) réalisé par le Chef-Op de Koyaanisqatsi, Ron Fricke.
Bref, YAB a carrément pompé leur concept sans jamais l'évoquer  :mouais:
La pollution va être "compensée", on en parle ICI .


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2009)

Nobody a dit:


> Argh...mais alors tu as raté le strip-tease?????


J'ai vu des extraits sur polarbearporn.com


----------



## Nobody (6 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ai vu des extraits sur polarbearporn.com



Juste. J'avais oublié ta super liste de bons plans cul. :rateau:


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon je viens de voir HOME de YAB sur Youtube.
> De très belles images comme YAB sait les faire mais un ennui insondable. :sleep:
> L'enchainement de lents travelings avant ou latéraux et la durée des plans toujours identique donnent rapidement l'impression de visualiser un diaporama iPhoto avec effet Ken Burns pendant 1H30.
> La platitude des commentaires bourrés de poncifs et lieux communs du genre "l'eau, la terre, la vie, tout est lié..." ou encore "L'atmosphère ne connait pas de frontières, elle est notre bien communs..." associée a la monotonie de la voix de YAB devrait pouvoir remplacer de Stilnox dans un avenir proche.
> ...



J'ai eu exactement la même impression.
Dommage également que l'on ne sache pas d'où proviennent les clichés, de quel continent, de quel pays, de quelle région. Ce "manque" (à part à la fin) participe au non-intérêt de ce documentaire... Dommage.


----------



## nicolasf (6 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Ce qui m'a dérangé dans le buzz médiatique autour de ce film, c'est que je n'ai entendu personne évoquer le fait qu'il y a eu en 1983 le magnifique "Koyaanisqatsi" de Godfrey Reggio tourné en 70mm, sans voix-off pompeuse mais avec une musique de Philip Glass, et produit par Coppola.




Ah ben si, cela fait deux fois que j'entends parler de ce film en lien avec Home. Je ne connaissais pas, mais je suis curieux de voir ça (ne serait-ce que pour le titre, et la musique de Philip Glass). 

J'ai commencé Home, mais j'ai vite arrêté : les plans sont magnifiques, mais comme le résumait très bien jpmiss, on a l'impression de voir un diaporama des photos de YAB. D'ailleurs, il dit lui même qu'il s'agit de photos animées, plus que de film. Disons que sans le son, à la limite, pourquoi pas (mais c'est un peu long dans ce cas). Avec le son, c'est infernal : la musique est pas géniale, mais ces commentaires... 


Rien à voir, mais j'ai vu Terminator 4 ce soir. Étant crevé en ce moment, ça m'a fait du bien de voir un bon vieux blockbuster au premier degré. Bon, ça n'est pas le film du siècle, on est loin des meilleurs blockbusters de ces dernières années, mais ça m'a amusé. Et je suis très fan de l'ambiance noire de cette nouvelle génération de films. Un bon divertissement en somme...


----------



## jpmiss (6 Juin 2009)

julrou 15 a dit:


> Dommage également que l'on ne sache pas d'où proviennent les clichés, de quel continent, de quel pays, de quelle région.


Ca j'avais pas fait gaffe car a part le Groenland et l'Antarctique je suis déjà allé a peut près dans tous les autres coins alors du coup j'ai reconnu fastoche. :style:


----------



## julrou 15 (6 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ca j'avais pas fait gaffe car a part le Groenland et l'Antarctique je suis déjà allé a peut près dans tous les autres coins alors du coup j'ai reconnu fastoche. :style:



Ah ben alors il pourrait directement diffuser son film dans les avions d'AirFrance, si c'est pour les initiés....  :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (6 Juin 2009)

Je ne me rappelle pas que l'on ne citait pas les noms des lieux. Pourtant, au contraire du Bobo niçois, je ne suis pas allé dans tous ces endroits.


----------



## Dos Jones (7 Juin 2009)

Dites ce film il est produit par Luc Besson NON ?

Le gonze qui était pour la loi Hadopi

Perso je boycotte et SURTOUT j'en ferais pas de la pub

Qu'ils crèvent la gueule ouverte


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juin 2009)

Dos Jones a dit:


> Dites ce film il est produit par Luc Besson NON ?
> 
> Le gonze qui était pour la loi Hadopi&#8230;
> 
> ...


J'ai pas l'impression d'en avoir fait de la pub 
Et pour ce qui est de crever la gueule ouverte c'est déjà le cas pour 1 milliard de personnes et ça devrait pas s'arranger d'après YAB


----------



## KARL40 (7 Juin 2009)

HOME ...
Comment dire ....
C'est aussi beau que l'émission de Nicolas Hulot "usuhaia" lorsqu'elle était sponsorisée
par Rhône-Poulenc !! 
Et l'objectif est le même : en faire une marque pour vendre plein de jolis DVD, livres et se donner
bonne conscience ...

Très belle opération marketing soutenue par nos dirigeants et au final ?
Bah rien ...
Ah si ... Continuons à consommer !
Buy or Die !


----------



## fedo (7 Juin 2009)

en même temps on ne peut pas demander à YAB de faire autre chose que ce qu'il sait faire. Précisément, inventer un modèle développement prospère et équitable à faible teneur en carbone, méthane et produits polluants. On ne peut pas lui demander de faire un documentaire classique à charge ou d'investigation, son talent c'est montrer l'esthétisme.

je vous rejoins sur la pauvreté des commentaires (approximations scientifiques notamment) même si ça procéde d'une démarche sincère.
la musique est diversement composée d'autres musiques de film (dont Batman Begin et Usual Suspects il m'a semblé, parmi les plus utilisées). Le choix est discutable car le mixage son dilue le propos à certain moment.


----------



## Craquounette (7 Juin 2009)

Si vous voulez voir un excellent film, s'intitulant également Home, je vous conseille le premier film d'Ursula Meier. Film fort ne pouvant laisser indifférent


----------



## yvos (8 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon je viens de voir HOME de YAB sur Youtube.
> De très belles images comme YAB sait les faire mais un ennui insondable. :sleep:
> L'enchainement de lents travelings avant ou latéraux et la durée des plans toujours identique donnent rapidement l'impression de visualiser un diaporama iPhoto avec effet Ken Burns pendant 1H30.
> La platitude des commentaires bourrés de poncifs et lieux communs du genre "l'eau, la terre, la vie, tout est lié..." ou encore "L'atmosphère ne connait pas de frontières, elle est notre bien communs..." associée a la monotonie de la voix de YAB devrait pouvoir remplacer de Stilnox dans un avenir proche.
> ...



Alors là c'est exactement ce que j'en ai pensé 
Je rajouterai le côté grandiloquent du personnage qui verse quand même largement dans le grotesque


----------



## krystof (8 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> PS: dans la série de chiffres assénés vers la fin du film il n'est fait mention nulle part de la quantité de CO2 émise en parcourant les 4 coins du globe pour produire ce film. Même si ça n'est qu'une goute d'eau il me semble que ça aurait été la moindre des choses.



OK, t'as pas regardé jusqu'à la fin, mais bon...

Témoignages
Yann Arthus-Bertrand (Président de GoodPlanet) : _« Quand j'ai pris conscience que mon métier n'était pas sans impact sur le réchauffement de la planète, j'ai immédiatement voulu trouver une solution et la compensation de mes émissions est apparue comme l'évidence. Je n'ai bien souvent pas le choix de mes déplacements, mais je ne veux pas pour autant que la planète et ses habitants en subissent les conséquences. Je suis très heureux que le programme Action Carbone existe pour permettre à chacun de poursuivre la même démarche. Il est aujourd'hui plus qu'urgent d'agir pour limiter le changement climatique déjà en marche. Alors dans l'intérêt de tous, comme moi, compensez dès aujourd'hui vos émissions de gaz à effet de serre avec Action Carbone ! »_

Action Carbone


----------



## FANREM (8 Juin 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Good morning England est un film jubilatoire, complètement déjanté, un humour décapant du début à la fin :love: Ne pas s'attendre à un scénario à rebondissements car ce n'est franchement pas le propos. Des scènes et des répliques d'anthologie. Excellente qualité de l'image et du son (VO exigée). Ceux qui veulent faire le plein de Rock'n'roll et de bonne humeur sont invités à aller le voir car c'est une petite merveille de ce point de vue :love: ​



Je rentre de la scéance, et bien m'en a pris, c'est le meilleur film que j'ai vu depuis longtemps. Il y a dans ce film un coté subversif, passionné et insoumis absolument jubilatoires. On rit, j'ai même a plusieurs moments les larmes aux yeux, on a envie de chanter, de danser. Ce film procure de l'émotion intense, que que soit dans le traitement de la musique, de l'archaisme de la société,  de la révolte contre l'ordre éabli et bien pensant, sans oublier l'émotion procurée par l'amour et l'amitié. Et cette bande son exceptionnelle, il n'y a absolument rien à jeter. Un régal total


----------



## jpmiss (8 Juin 2009)

krystof a dit:


> OK, t'as pas regardé jusqu'à la fin, mais bon...


Si je l'ai vu jusqu'a la fin (j'avais 4 paquets de café équitable a finir). C'est écrit tout petit et tout a la fin du générique alors que je l'aurais quand même bien vu en gros et avant le générique.


----------



## krystof (8 Juin 2009)

Mauvaise foi évidente !!


----------



## doudou83 (8 Juin 2009)

FANREM a dit:


> Je rentre de la scéance, et bien m'en a pris, c'est le meilleur film que j'ai vu depuis longtemps. Il y a dans ce film un coté subversif, passionné et insoumis absolument jubilatoires. On rit, j'ai même a plusieurs moments les larmes aux yeux, on a envie de chanter, de danser. Ce film procure de l'émotion intense, que que soit dans le traitement de la musique, de l'archaisme de la société,  de la révolte contre l'ordre éabli et bien pensant, sans oublier l'émotion procurée par l'amour et l'amitié. Et cette bande son exceptionnelle, il n'y a absolument rien à jeter. Un régal total



oui,super film ! AHHHHH la zic des années 60 ....


----------



## Chang (9 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> en même temps on ne peut pas demander à YAB de faire autre chose que ce qu'il sait faire. Précisément, inventer un modèle développement prospère et équitable à faible teneur en carbone, méthane et produits polluants. On ne peut pas lui demander de faire un documentaire classique à charge ou d'investigation, son talent c'est montrer l'esthétisme.




Exactement. YAB fait de l'esthetisme, meme quand c'est laid. Ca peut plaire ou pas.

Je l'ai vu sur une tele plasma de 52" en HD, c'etait magnifique et on se foutait un peu des commentaires. Le probleme, c'est que ce film n'aura surement pas l'impacte escompte, puisque la misere n'est pas laide dans ce film. On brosse dans le sens du poil. Une alliance avec une ONG un peu plus rentre-dedans aurait apportee un peu plus de poids a mon avis.


----------



## fedo (9 Juin 2009)

> puisque la misere n'est pas laide dans ce film



Danny Boyle est plus fort dans ce registre mais c'est un vrai réalisateur.



> 'est que ce film n'aura surement pas l'impacte escompte



si on en croit les résultats des européennes, il n'aura pas nui.


----------



## Chang (9 Juin 2009)

Oui c'est vrai qu'a un moment donne, je me suis demande si ce n'etait pas trop politique de passer ce film le meme week end que les europeennes ... puisqu'au final ca ne nuirait pas a la victoire de l'UMP.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> si on en croit les résultats des européennes, il n'aura pas nui.


Bah je vais te dire, moi qui suis plutot de sensibilité de gauche-écolo, ben si y'avait eu une liste "Europe-Pollution" j'aurais surement eu envie de voter pour elle tellement ce film m'a gonflé. A mon avis ce film ne peut pas avoir eu d'influence sur les élections tant il est mauvais.


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bah je vais te dire, moi qui suis plutot de sensibilité de gauche-écolo, ben si y'avait eu une liste "Europe-Pollution" j'aurais surement eu envie de voter pour elle tellement ce film m'a gonflé. A mon avis ce film ne peut pas avoir eu d'influence sur les élections tant il est mauvais.



Va savoir.
peut-être que sans ce film les écolos auraient fait 25%


----------



## jpmiss (9 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Va savoir.
> peut-être que sans ce film les écolos auraient fait 25%


Y'a des chances, à cause de lui j'ai failli voter UMP mais je me suis ressaisi au dernier moment.


----------



## KARL40 (10 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'a des chances, à cause de lui j'ai failli voter UMP mais je me suis ressaisi au dernier moment.



C'est ce qu'il devrait mettre sur les paquets de clope :
"réfléchir permet d'éviter un gouvernement grave"


----------



## fedo (10 Juin 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Y'a des chances, à cause de lui j'ai failli voter UMP mais je me suis ressaisi au dernier moment.



apparemment tu n'es pas seul dans ce cas :afraid:


----------



## Homme_Pomme (10 Juin 2009)

Moi j'ai vu les deux épisodes du Che et ce film m'a tiré les larmes...

Vraiment beau film, à voir.


----------



## JPTK (20 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> Concernant The Wrestler, âmes sensibles s'abstenir, mais vraiment.





C0rentin a dit:


> Totalement vrai mais c'est quand même un film à voir je trouve .



Vous aviez fumé du hakik avant ou bien ?
Ou alors vous êtes vraiment sensibles...

Pas convaincu en tout cas, un film correct mais j'en attendait bcp plus, et puis y a pas à chier, j'ai bien vu le côté miséreux de ces artistes gymnastes, la solitude, l'agonie, mais bon ça reste quand même des grosses tafioles en slip rose !! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

Et puis M. Rourke a l'air aussi à l'aise avec sa longue chevelure blonde que Maïté en bikini.


----------



## bompi (21 Juin 2009)

Ce soir, un beau film : Coraline de Henry Selick.

Des idées, du talent. Toute la petite famille scotchée devant l'écran. Ce mélange de divers types d'animation est (je crois) assez original et donne des possibilités que le réalisateur exploite bien.

Toujours assez horrificque et dans la lignée des autres films du même et de Tim Burton (Noces Funèbres).

Seule la musique est un peu lourdingue par endroit ; à d'autres, quelques clins d'oeil musicaux bienvenus (clignement d'oreille ?)

On pourra noter, pour ceux qui le verront en VO, la présence du sympathique John "I'm a PC" Hodgman.


----------



## fedo (21 Juin 2009)

> Vous aviez fumé du hakik avant ou bien ?
> Ou alors vous êtes vraiment sensibles...



le passage avec les barbelés dans _The Wrestler_ n'est pas pour tout public.
habitant Paris depuis 2 ans et demi, j'ai vu quelque chose auquel je n'était pas habitué, des gens sortir pendant une projection. c'était _Eastern Promises_ de Cronenberg.
alors je pense qu'il faut le préciser qu'on évoque un film. tout le monde ne réagit de la même manière face à une scène violente.


----------



## Anonyme (21 Juin 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Vous aviez fumé du hakik avant ou bien ?
> Ou alors vous êtes vraiment sensibles...



Eh oui je suis sensible, la fin du film est bouleversante.
Pour moi c'est un film vraiment marquant pas autant que Deux jours à tuer mais tout de même ...


----------



## boodou (21 Juin 2009)

fedo a dit:


> habitant Paris depuis 2 ans et demi, j'ai vu quelque chose auquel je n'était pas habitué, des gens sortir pendant une projection. c'était _Eastern Promises_ de Cronenberg.



A Paris les gens sont vraiment pressés ... 

_(c'était pour la scène dans le hamman ?)_


----------



## fedo (21 Juin 2009)

> _(c'était pour la scène dans le hamman ?)_



non, carrément le début, le traitement effectué pour éviter les empruntes digitales.


----------



## Fab'Fab (22 Juin 2009)

J'ai vu Coraline en version "relief" ce weekend avec ma fille.
Excellent.
J'ai adoré l'ambiance, l'histoire, les personnages.


----------



## boodou (22 Juin 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai vu Coraline en version "relief" ce weekend avec ma fille.
> Excellent.
> J'ai adoré l'ambiance, l'histoire, les personnages.



On ne te fais pas confiance ! C'est l'avis de ta fille qui compte !!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juin 2009)

boodou a dit:


> On ne te fais pas confiance ! C'est l'avis de ta fille qui compte !!



Pour certains enfants, c'est un peu effrayant tout de même. Quelques cas de pleurs et d'envie de partir dans la salle de cinéma où je l'ai vu. Le film est beaucoup moins facile à voir pour les enfants que l'Étrange Noël de Monsieur Jack. L'animation est bien faite mais le film manque de pauses féeriques et de douceur pour compenser les moments de tensions assez nombreux. On dirait presque que l'envie de faire un thriller a été plus forte que celle de faire un film accessible aux plus jeunes. Le passage très long lors duquel le son assez fort est associé à des araignées en aiguille et à des effets spéciaux à la limite du stroboscopique a de quoi impressionner.


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2009)

La mienne a onze ans et elle a beaucoup aimé. Idem pour le fiston qui a douze ans.
J'ai bon, là ? 

Je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait une version 3D ...


----------



## boodou (22 Juin 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour certains enfants, c'est un peu effrayant tout de même. Quelques cas de pleurs et d'envie de partir dans la salle de cinéma où je l'ai vu. Le film est beaucoup moins facile à voir pour les enfants que l'Étrange Noël de Monsieur Jack. L'animation est bien faite mais le film manque de pauses féeriques et de douceur pour compenser les moments de tensions assez nombreux. On dirait presque que l'envie de faire un thriller a été plus forte que celle de faire un film accessible aux plus jeunes. Le passage très long lors duquel le son assez fort est associé à des araignées en aiguille et à des effets spéciaux à la limite du stroboscopique a de quoi impressionner.



C'est donc toi la fille de Fab'Fab' !   




bompi a dit:


> La mienne a onze ans et elle a beaucoup aimé. Idem pour le fiston qui a douze ans.
> J'ai bon, là ?
> 
> Je ne savais même pas qu'il y avait une version 3D ...



pfff ... t'es vraiment à la ramasse ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Juin 2009)

bompi a dit:


> La mienne a onze ans et elle a beaucoup aimé. Idem pour le fiston qui a douze ans.
> J'ai bon, là ?



Oui, il est conseillé aux enfants de plus de 10 ans


----------



## bompi (22 Juin 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Pour certains enfants, c'est un peu effrayant tout de même. Quelques cas de pleurs et d'envie de partir dans la salle de cinéma où je l'ai vu. Le film est beaucoup moins facile à voir pour les enfants que l'Étrange Noël de Monsieur Jack. L'animation est bien faite mais le film manque de pauses féeriques et de douceur, pour compenser les moments de tensions. Le passage très long lors duquel le son assez fort est associé à des araignées en aiguille et à des effets spéciaux à la limite du stroboscopique a de quoi impressionner.


Les enfants aiment bien avoir peur 

Bon, cela étant, je trouve que ce n'est effectivement pas trop pour des enfants en-dessous du CE2, mais je suis assez vieille France


----------



## boodou (22 Juin 2009)

bompi a dit:


> ... , mais je suis assez vieille France



un parti sympa lors des récentes élections européenne ...


----------



## nicolasf (23 Juin 2009)

Vu aujourd'hui, _Lascars_ et j'approuve totalement. J'ai trouvé ce film d'animation aussi riche techniquement parlant qu'intéressant par l'histoire. À voir, même si vous n'êtes pas un djeun's de banlieue et/ou que vous n'écoutez pas de rap... 

Version longue pour les amateurs...


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Juin 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> Vu aujourd'hui, _Lascars_ et j'approuve totalement. J'ai trouvé ce film d'animation aussi riche techniquement parlant qu'intéressant par l'histoire. À voir, même si vous n'êtes pas un djeun's de banlieue et/ou que vous n'écoutez pas de rap...
> 
> Version longue pour les amateurs...



Vu également. Dans le genre histoire bourrée de clichés on a rarement fait plus fort  Techniquement, j'ai particulièrement apprécié la qualité des décors.


----------



## DeepDark (8 Juillet 2009)

Je fais beaucoup de choses après les autres, mais là, je me demande comment j'ai pu passer autant de temps à côté de "ça"... :rateau:

Ça faisait longtemps qu'un film ne m'avait pas prit aux tripes comme ça.
Une belle aventure 
(one day...)​

-----------------------------------------------------------

Et la BO, créée par Eddie Vedder (chanteur de Pearl Jam) est un regal


----------



## doudou83 (9 Juillet 2009)

nico_linux a dit:


> Vu aujourd'hui*, Lascars* et j'approuve totalement. J'ai trouvé ce film d'animation aussi riche techniquement parlant qu'intéressant par l'histoire. À voir, même si vous n'êtes pas un djeun's de banlieue et/ou que vous n'écoutez pas de rap...



+1
 très bien fait , une BD à l'écran !!


----------



## boodou (9 Juillet 2009)

Bon.
Vous êtes allé voir _Les Beaux Gosses_ j'espère ? 

[YOUTUBE]qmY3c0AI1io[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Bon.
> Vous êtes allé voir _Les Beaux Gosses_ j'espère ?


Non.

Les trois derniers films :


Coraline : très réussi [personnages, décor, idées et réalisation]
Fais-moi plaisir : sympatoche [j'aime les films d'Emmanuel Mouret] mais il y a quand même un manque d'ambition dans la mise en scène qui est dommage et au final celui-ci est moins réussi que le précédent. Disons que le syndrome "manque cruel de moyens" est patent.
Bancs Publics : très sympatoche. Plus réussi que le film de Mouret, avec un côté film à mini-sketches un peu bancal et potache parfois désopilant. Néanmoins, le genre a ses limites et heureusement que les acteurs sont bons dans l'ensemble [mention spéciale à Gourmet et à Bruno Podalydès] car le film ne peut guère s'appuyer sur une mise en scène inventive ou virtuose [moins que pour les films d'après Gaston Leroux].

Il y a des moments où défendre le cinéma français requiert un peu d'abnégation ... Il y a globalement un manque d'ambition esthétique (l'image est _laide_) assez attristant. Le manque de moyen seul suffit-il à l'expliquer ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Juillet 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Il y a des moments où défendre le cinéma français requiert un peu d'abnégation ... Il y a globalement un manque d'ambition esthétique (l'image est _laide_) assez attristant. Le manque de moyen seul suffit-il à l'expliquer ?



Non.
L'image pourrave fait partie du snobisme français.
Je repense souvent à cette phrase de je ne sais plus quel producteur américain qui disait "Aux US on fait des films, le cinéma, on laisse ça aux français".
Les films français sont moches et chiants parce sinon, c'est "commercial" et mal vu par la critique.


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2009)

Un bon exemple de ce dont tu parles est la réception par certains des films de Jeunet : son parti-pris "graphique" d'utilisation des effets spéciaux (avec une influence BD, pour le dire vite) est rejetée avec méfiance ou mépris dans de nombreux cas.

C'est bizarre.

En plus, je ne comprends pas cette opposition : on peut parfaitement aimer du cinéma d'auteur et du cinéma de studios


----------



## yvos (9 Juillet 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Bon.
> Vous êtes allé voir _Les Beaux Gosses_ j'espère ?



En tant que fan de Sattouf, oui


----------



## fedo (9 Juillet 2009)

on peut faire des films commerciaux, beaux et pas chiants, bien joués et bien montés






j'ai rattrapé hier le dernier film de James Gray.
d'abitude je ne suis pas client de ce genre de film, mais là je m'incline.
alors comparez ce genre de romance quand c'est traité et co-écrit par James Gray et les productions françaises du genre et vous aurez vite fait le choix.

voilà tout est dit. y a-t-il en France quelqu'un du talent de James Gray (qui n'en est pas à sa première réussite) ? 
y a-t-il des producteurs intelligents comme ceux qui ont produits _Two Lovers_
Pas sûr.

on peut faire du drame romantique sans pleurnicheries et circonvolutions nombrilistes dans un appartement de + 100 m carrés

James Gray est venu à Cannes en 2007 avec le brillant _We own the night_, il n'a rien eu. il a récidivé en 2008 avec _Two Lovers_, même résultat.

j'ai bien aimé _Eastern Promises_ de Cronenberg, mais We own the night est un ton au-dessus à mon humble avis.

quand James Gray ne viendra plus à Cannes, il sera trop tard pour le regretter.


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2009)

Pour James Gray, je n'ai vu que ses deux premiers et j'ai préféré le premier (The Yards) ; j'ai trouvé le second (We own the night) un brin maniéré et un peu plus prévisible.

Les Américains ont un bon nombre de cinéastes bien intéressants et ils arrivent à produire de bons films commerciaux et de bon films d'auteur (ainsi que des bouses dans chacune des catégories, ça va de soi et c'est bien normal ) ; il y en a pour tous les goûts, quoi !

Ce moment d'auto-flagellation passé, il reste que l'on trouve quand même de bons films en France, hein, tout n'est pas à jeter. On commence aussi à avoir quelques séries qui tiennent la route (merci à C+ pour l'essentiel).


----------



## boodou (9 Juillet 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Pour James Gray, je n'ai vu que ses deux premiers et j'ai préféré le premier (The Yards) ; j'ai trouvé le second (We own the night) un brin maniéré et un peu plus prévisible.



Sauf que son premier film c'est (l'excellent) Little Odessa


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2009)

Ça ne change pas grand-chose : j'ai donc vu le second et le troisième et c'est The Yards que j'ai préféré. Ça va comme ça ?


----------



## boodou (9 Juillet 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ça ne change pas grand-chose : j'ai donc vu le second et le troisième et c'est The Yards que j'ai préféré. Ça va comme ça ?



Oui ça va mieux merci !


----------



## fedo (19 Juillet 2009)

dans la série rattrapé récemment





pas franchement une super adaptation pour le titre mais le film est d'un tout autre calibre.
Kim Jee Woon ne restera pas longtemps à filmer en Corée. Ce type a du talent, et quel western (ou plutot ici mandchoutern) rafraichissant dans un contexte géographique et historique original.
une belle maestria dans la réalisation, on ne s'ennuit guère, on rit et on est accroché par un suspens et une énigme.
quel bon moment passé hier soir.


----------



## JPTK (19 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Les films français sont moches et chiants parce sinon, c'est "commercial" et mal vu par la critique.



Comment dire... mega lol kikou mdr ? :rateau:
C'est toi qui encore y a 24h parlait des idées très arrêtées ?
C'est vraiment nimp ce que tu dis (j'espère que tu caricatures sinon c'est le comble), enfin disons que ça concerne un certain genre de cinéma français, effectivement snob, moribond et surtout minoritaire.

Mais bon encore cette semaine j'ai revu "de battre mon coeur s'est arrêté", "ne le dis à personne" (très bonne surprise d'ailleurs), "le coeur des hommes" et "un conte de Noël", "AALTRA" et "AVIDA" et tous ces films ne sont pas des produits marketing, ils ne sont ni moches et chiants, bien au contraire.

Tant mieux que les français fassent pas des films américains, qu'ils fassent justement du "cinéma", chacun son truc, de toutes façon c'est rare qu'ils ne se vautrent pas lamentablement quand ils essayent de faire du made in US, même s'il y a de très belles exceptions (nan nan je parle surtout pas de Besson et toutes les bouses qu'il a pu faire).


----------



## fedo (19 Juillet 2009)

> "le coeur des hommes" ... tous ces films ne sont pas des produits marketing, ils ne sont ni moches et chiants, bien au contraire.



c'est une blague 
dans l'affirmative, elle est très bonne.


----------



## boodou (19 Juillet 2009)

fedo a dit:


> dans la série rattrapé récemment
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si tu as l'occasion de voir le making-off tu vas vraiment halluciner 
Un film impossible à faire en Europe ou aux US pour cause de sécurité  la caméra (et donc le cadreur) est parfois placée a des endroits totalement improbables par rapport à l'action


----------



## JPTK (19 Juillet 2009)

fedo a dit:


> c'est une blague
> dans l'affirmative, elle est très bonne.



Bah même pas, je me suis laissé charmé par le film, la plupart de mes potes aussi, après j'ai pas dit que c'était un film exceptionnel loin de là.


----------



## bompi (19 Juillet 2009)

Finalement, j'ai vu les Beaux Gosses et, des trois films français vus dans la semaine (rappel : Bancs Publics et Fais-moi plaisir!), c'est le seul qui ne m'ait pas déçu. Peut-être parce que, justement, je n'en attendais rien de particulier 

Mais c'est plaisant de voir une comédie régressive, comme on dit de nos jours, à la française qui tienne la route. Les acteurs sont excellents, tant les jeunes que les expérimentés (mention à Noémie Lvovski). Une sorte de cousin français des films de Judd Apatow et consorts.

Pour "Le coeur des hommes", je ne dirais rien du fond mais, pour la forme, on ne peut pas dire que ce soit renversant, non plus, hein ?

Hier soir, j'ai vu Ice Age 3 (en VO, donc ) et j'ai ri comme un minot [ça m'a même fait passer en partie ma sciatique, cool !] Ils savent se renouveler dans la continuité, et ça marche très bien. Toujours très sympa d'avoir un acteur britannique au milieu d'Étazuniens, le décalage est sympathique comme tout. Top.


----------



## Chang (20 Juillet 2009)

Alors hier soir je me suis fait un cinoch' comme ca m'arrive deux fois l'an. J'etais a Hong Kong, je me suis donc fait un film hong kongais, il y en a des pas mals et jai souvent eu de la chance en allant voir des films comme ca, au hasard. 

Et ben pas la ...

L'histoire est vraiment tiree par les cheveux. Il faut 20mn d'appartee dans le film pour vraiment expliquer, a plat, ce qui s'est passe et il reste encore des zones d'ombres.

Et puis c'est mal joue. L'actrice a un visage de porcelaine qui, on s'en doute, l'a surement aide armee de son sourire pour en arriver la. Mais alors quelle cruche et je ne pense pas que ce soit son role qui veut ca. De maniere generale, c'est surjoue de toute facon.

J'aurai pu voir Harry Potter ou la revanche des Transformers. Pas sur que ce soit mieux ...​
Le trailer quand meme:

[YOUTUBE]y-2TktYlnac[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## patlek (20 Juillet 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Bon.
> Vous êtes allé voir _Les Beaux Gosses_ j'espère ?



Etant trés fan de pascal brutal*, c' était inévitable pour moi.

*on en retrouve des petits détails (Les posters de types musculeux sur les murs par exemple).

http://www.daily-mag.fr/imagerie/Soaz/bd/fluideglacial/pascalbrutal2extrait2.jpg


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Comment dire... mega lol kikou mdr ? :rateau:
> C'est toi qui encore y a 24h parlait des idées très arrêtées ?
> C'est vraiment nimp ce que tu dis (j'espère que tu caricatures sinon c'est le comble), enfin disons que ça concerne un certain genre de cinéma français, effectivement snob, moribond et surtout minoritaire.
> 
> ...



Une fois de plus, tu ne comprends que ce que tu veux comprendre.

Je parlais de l'esthétique des films.
Trouve moi un seul film au minimum étalonné correctement dans la liste que tu viens de citer...
Et oui, pour moi, un film mal étalonné c'est moche.


----------



## JPTK (20 Juillet 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une fois de plus, tu ne comprends que ce que tu veux comprendre.
> 
> Je parlais de l'esthétique des films.
> Trouve moi un seul film au minimum étalonné correctement dans la liste que tu viens de citer...
> Et oui, pour moi, un film mal étalonné c'est moche.



Tu parlais de snobisme aussi, c'est surtout ça qui m'a fait réagir, on parle souvent du ciné français de cette façon, comme si les réalisateurs faisaient exprès de faire des film élitistes alors qu'au mieux ils étaient juste prétentieux et médiocres. Et c'est pas faux, mais pour une minorité de réalisateurs arty/fashion souvent parisiens. Juste derrière on trouve les Luc Besson et autres qui chient sur l'élitisme et l'art/essai et qui eux prétendent faire ce que les gens demandent et aiment, un argument derrière se cache leur manque de talent et leur frustration de ne rien savoir faire d'autre que de la merde sous vide. A partir de ce moment, on a déjà fait je pense à la louche 70 % des films qui sortent. Après reste les classiques et les auteurs à bouteille, qui parfois nous étonnent encore et c'est tant mieux.

Enfin vient les films créatifs et "indépendants" des pressions diverses, des gens qui écrivent vraiment, sans se soucier de ce que le public aime ou non, et à mon avis c'est là qu'on trouve les perles, comme dans toutes créations artistiques d'ailleurs. (ou artisanal encore)


Sinon, un film pas étalonné, moi qui n'y connaît rien et qui ne peut y être sensible consciemment, c'est aussi important qu'un instrument de musique pas accordé ? A mon avis non, faudrait que tu me donnes des exemples de films français que tu juges bien étalonnés pour voir, je suis curieux.


----------



## Chang (20 Juillet 2009)

Mais vous parlez de quoi en fait ? Y'a que moi qui ne suis pas la ?

C'est quoi un film "etalonne" ou "mal etalonne" ???


----------



## JPTK (20 Juillet 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Mais vous parlez de quoi en fait ? Y'a que moi qui ne suis pas la ?
> 
> C'est quoi un film "etalonne" ou "mal etalonne" ???



Bah il parle des couleurs/contraste/lumière j'imagine, c'est un technicien


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2009)

Ou alors c'est des films de petites bites.


----------



## boodou (20 Juillet 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> faudrait que tu me donnes des exemples de films français que tu juges bien étalonnés pour voir, je suis curieux.



Le monsieur te dit qu'il n'y en a pas de films français bien étalonnés !!! T'es sourd ou quoi ?  




jpmiss a dit:


> Ou alors c'est des films de petites bites.



Ça il y en a en stock


----------



## JPTK (20 Juillet 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ou alors c'est des films de petites bites.



Bah attends voilà, déjà tous les films de Rocco moi je les trouve carrément bien étalonnés ! 
Quel prétentieux ce Fab


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

Vu hier soir 

*Rusty James*







Réalisé par Francis Ford Coppola
Avec Matt Dillon, Mickey Rourke, Diane Lane

Synopsis :

Rusty James est-il le digne héritier de son frère "Motorcycle Boy", roi déchu qui régnait sur la ville de Tulsa ? Les exploits de son aine ornent encore les murs de la ville et Rusty aimerait bien prendre sa place. Mais ses rêves de puissance et de gloire affrontent difficilement la réalité.

Bonne surprise, je ne l'avais jamais vu (pas taper) le duo Matt Dillon et Mickey Rourke est exceptionnel.
Film puissant et émouvant qui je pense a du influencé les jeunes des années 80 

***


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Juillet 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Vu hier soir
> 
> *Rusty James*
> 
> ...




Superbe.
J'adore.

En revanche, j'ai revu cette daube de 37°2 sur Arte il y a quelques jours.
Je confirme, c'est bien la daube dont je me souvenais. Quelle daube...


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2009)

Tien moi aussi, j'ai pas tenu.
Je suis allé au pieu à la moitié du film, vraiment gonflant comme film.
Une daube comme tu dis .


----------



## bompi (24 Juillet 2009)

Ah, 37.2 ... C'est effectivement un assez mauvais film. Anglade, que j'aime bien, y est assez mauvais. Dalle, que je n'aime pas, y est assez médiocre aussi. Malgré tout, je trouve le film sympathique (dans mon lointain souvenir). Mauvais, mais sympathique. À chaque fois, il me donne envie de manger un bon _chili con carne_ 
En fait, c'est comme les romans de Djian. Je les trouve mauvais mais sympathiques. Et je continue à en lire de temps en temps [masochisme ? crétinisme ?]

Pour revenir à un sujet récent : j'ai vu hier soit Inquiétudes et c'est bien la preuve que l'on peut faire des films en France avec des ambitions esthétiques, narratives etc. Pas que tout soit réussi, mais il y a un véritable effort et c'est louable. Et j'aime bien Grégoire Colin.


----------



## thunderheart (26 Juillet 2009)

Fin de week-end plaisante, dans une salle fraîche, peu de monde, les grignoteurs de pop-corn absents 

Le personnage de Boris est truculent, excessif, un peu comme celui joué par Nicholson dans "As Good as it gets" ("Pour le pire et le meilleur). C'est délirant, jouissif, et ça taille sévère dans toutes les directions. Le gag sur le ménage à 3 fera rire sans aucun doute bon nombre de spectateurs hexagonaux.

Un grand moment de plaisir


----------



## boodou (26 Juillet 2009)

Vu aujourd'hui, _"Very Bad Trip" ("The Hangover")_.
Honnêtement je pensais passer un bon moment, sans plus.
On rit pratiquement à chaque réplique, maîtrise total du rythme et du scénario, bons comédiens.
Ceux qui ont aimé _"Rien que pour vos cheveux" ("You Don't Mess with the Zohan") _aimeront, les autres j'en sais foutrement rien  
Je vais me voir le Michael Mann cette semaine, certains parmi vous l'ont vu ?


----------



## DeepDark (26 Juillet 2009)

Vu ce soir, _Kamchatka_, film Argentin.






Synopsis :
_Harry est le fils aîné d'une famille d'intellectuels de Buenos Aires. Son père est avocat, sa mère est professeur à l'université et son petit frère est le complice de toutes ses bêtises. Il mène une vie tout à fait normale pour un enfant de son âge jusqu'à ce jour de 1976 où un coup d'Etat fait basculer son quotidien..._
Toute ressemblance avec des faits réels serait fortuite...



Un film qui va à l'essentiel, proprement.
Des acteurs qui jouent impeccablement (et que dire du petit _Matías Del Pozo_).
De belles images comme je les aime.
Que demander de plus?


----------



## TibomonG4 (27 Juillet 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Je vais me voir le Michael Mann cette semaine, certains parmi vous l'ont vu ?



Oui  Bien filmé, pas d'incohérences, Marion Cotillard le regard toujours aussi vide mais bonne performance (on aime ou pas son jeu), Johnny Depp tout en intériorité peut-être trop d'ailleurs. Malgré tout, on ne s'ennuie pas


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2009)

Merci, je vais aller le voir demain je crois en plus j'ai des places gratuites donc aucun regret .

Edit : Sinon hier j'ai vu Nadine une belle daube également.


----------



## fedo (28 Juillet 2009)

rattrapé il y a peu





je me souviens avoir écrit ici même qu'il serait difficile à David Fincher de faire mieux que son _Zodiac_ ou _Fight Club_.
Effectivement à mon goût ce _Benjamin Button_ n'est pas aussi dense ni intense. certes, il y a un savoir faire indéniable au niveau de la réalisation et de la photographie. mais le film aurait mérité d'être plus court car certaines parties sont plus plates que d'autres.
par ailleurs, le film souffre de la comparaison avec _Forrest Gump_. A mon humble avis, elle est justifiée car _Benjamin Button_ est calibré Hollywood (ne serait-ce que l'astuce narrative très Walt Disney). je trouve le film de Zemeckis est plus varié, plus drôle, plus réaliste aussi mais peut-être moins profond (et ambitieux).

un bon film mais pas le quasi chef d'oeuvre que certains en ont fait sur le fond. sur la forme, les effets spéciaux sont incroyables et le couple photo/lumière superbe.


----------



## Selthis (4 Août 2009)

Personne ne parle du dernier Pixar ou je ne suis pas au bon endroit ?


----------



## Chang (4 Août 2009)

Il n'est pas question de parler de tous les films que l'on a vu, mais des meilleurs ou des pires ... CF le titre du fil. 

Donc soit personne ne l'a vu, soit il a laisse indifferent, soit les personnes l'ayant vu et qui l'ont beaucoup aime ont mieux a faire que de venir poster ici.


----------



## Selthis (4 Août 2009)

Alors je me lance 
Grand fan de Pixar, ce dernier m'a beaucoup surpris, sûrement mon préféré.
J'ai écris une petite review sur mon blog : http://www.joffreyd.com/blog/?p=110

Vraiment très très beau donc


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Août 2009)

Entièrement d'accord  Un des meilleurs que Pixar ait fait, ce qui n'est pas peu dire :love:


----------



## playaman (11 Août 2009)

Six String Samouraï






Cela ne plaira pas a tout le monde, pas un chef d'oeuvre, mais un bon délire. J'ai pris beaucoup de  plaisir.

Mad max chez les rockers


----------



## macinside (11 Août 2009)

Baby Cart






Adaptation des années 70 du manga Lone Wolf & cub, grand manga d'aventure sur l'histoire d'une samurai déchu qui cherche a ce venger avec son fils. Les films sont le croisement du film de sabre (chambara) et du western spaghetti d'ailleurs cette saga influencera énormément Tarantino pour Kill Bill (chorégraphie, humour, ...)  d'ailleurs le Shogun assassin qui regarde la mariée (Uma Thurman) avec sa fille dans la 2 em partie n'est autre que le remontage des 2 premiers baby cart ou l'on a garder que les scènes d'action, enjoy :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2009)

Un film riche en protéines!!! :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2009)

C0rentin a dit:


> Merci, je vais aller le voir demain je crois en plus j'ai des places gratuites donc aucun regret .



Finalement ça à pris plus de temps que prévu mais j'ai vu Public Enemies et l'ai trouvé vraiment passionnant :love:.
J'ai vu la BA de Shutter Island et j'ai vraiment hâte de le voir .


----------



## thunderheart (16 Août 2009)

Cette chronique peu ordinaire de la vie à Staten Island ravira les amateurs de polars : violences urbaines, tendresse et romantisme, lieux, lumières, plans sur des  gueules cassées, personnages décalés, antihéros, BO bien choisie collant parfaitement aux ambiances, plus une façon originale de filmer les mouvements (fuites, courses comme si l'acteur portait une steadycam braquée sur son visage).

Un polar comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent


----------



## RickDeckard (17 Août 2009)

J'ai vu hier *The Fountain* de Darren Aronofsky. Je connaissais Pi et Requiem For A Dream mais ne savait rien du tout sur celui-ci, même pas que Hugh Jackman avait le rôle principale. Surpris de le retrouver dans un film plus confidentiel après la série X-Men. 
J'ai aussi vu après coup qu'il était catalogué SF, alors que bon, c'est un drame comme un autre, s'il suffit d'un peu de métaphysique imagé pour classer un film en SF, on a qu'a y mettre Mulholland Dr. pendant qu'on y est :mouais:

Finalement, je ne sais pas quoi en penser. L'esthétique est à tomber par terre, la musique est vraiment pas mal, comme d'habitude avec Mansell, le Kronos Quartet et Mogwai (on dirait du A Silver Mt. Zion), l'histoire est belle et bien écrite... mais je ne suis pas entré dans le film, ce qui est fort dommage pour ce genre de film. Cela dit, je le conseille, rien que pour le boulot sur la photo.

Vu aussi *Quantum Of Solace*. Fan de Casino Royale (mais pas de James Bond en général), j'ai assez aimé si on le regarde dans la continuité de celui-ci. Sinon, c'est brouillon et franchement moyen (mais mieux que les deux derniers Brosnan).


----------



## doudou83 (17 Août 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Un polar comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent



bofff ! moi, je me suis plutôt ennuyé 
par contre the reader :YES YES !!!
Public enemies : YES !!!


----------



## JPTK (17 Août 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Pour revenir à un sujet récent : j'ai vu hier soit Inquiétudes et c'est bien la preuve que l'on peut faire des films en France avec des ambitions esthétiques, narratives etc. Pas que tout soit réussi, mais il y a un véritable effort et c'est louable. Et j'aime bien Grégoire Colin.




Bon je l'ai mis un soir où j'étais seul, un peu caisse mais pas ivre mort, j'ai rien compris, au bout d'une demie heure, je me demandais ce que je regardais, je sais pas si je vais essayer à nouveau :mouais:

Ou alors j'étais plus saoul que je croyais :rose:


----------



## da capo (17 Août 2009)

Vendredi, j'accompagnais le gamin à une séance de Pirates des Caraïbes III. En plein air, sur une "plage" dans un quartier "chaud"&#8230;

Pénible, long, des causeries interminables, scènes d'action au rabais. Je ne savais pas comment faire pour partir sans froisser le petit.

Par chance les "jeunes" du quartier ont fait brûler une voiture : le fils s'est senti mal à l'aise, on a décollé rapidos.

En définitive, ça l'a bien arrangé aussi : il s'était vraiment ennuyé.


----------



## bompi (18 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon je l'ai mis un soir où j'étais seul, un peu caisse mais pas ivre mort, j'ai rien compris, au bout d'une demie heure, je me demandais ce que je regardais, je sais pas si je vais essayer à nouveau :mouais:
> 
> Ou alors j'étais plus saoul que je croyais :rose:


Les méfaits de l'alcool ...


----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un film riche en protéines!!! :love: :love: :love:



Ah ça me disait bien et puis j'ai lu ça :



> Mais à trop considérer Clive Barker sous le seul angle tripaille, on en oublie lune des forces motrices de son travail : le rapport au corps. Il y a quelque chose de Jérôme Bosch chez lui, de Francis Bacon aussi, qui le conduit à considérer la chair comme un terrain expérimental, à la violer, à la triturer, à léquarrir, pour y caser un maximum dangoisses graphiques et de sous-textes érotiques (quen aurait fait Fulci ou le Cronenberg première période ?). Une posture sado-maso qui ne peut sincarner que dans une relation directe, physique au corps et à lespace. Et Kitamura na de cesse de la contourner. Avec ses SFX en bois dabord : adepte du tout digital, le réalisateur japonais numérise jusquaux giclures de sang et désamorce le moindre effet gore. Avec son style forain ensuite : si ses travellings à 360° et ses plan-séquences sous mescaline animaient Versus et Godzilla, ils ne font ici quannuler la géographie tubulaire des lieux et la terreur qui devrait en découler. Sans jamais rien proposer en retour (derrière la cascade dhémoglobine, Kitamura ne déraille jamais vraiment). Quelques éclats mis à part, il faudra attendre lultime quart dheure pour que le film se range enfin à cette franche horizontalité, favorise les effets spéciaux physiques et retrouve un semblant daffects. Mieux vaut le savoir avant dembarquer : en fait dexpress pour lenfer, le Midnight meat tient davantage du train-fantôme.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah ça me disait bien et puis j'ai lu ça :




Oui oui oui... Mais rien à foutre...
Les bouffons qui intellectualisent sur les films gore, ça fait bien 30 ans que je m'en cogne, et il faut dire qu'ils me font toujours autant marrer


----------



## JPTK (18 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui oui oui... Mais rien à foutre...
> Les bouffons qui intellectualisent sur les films gore, ça fait bien 30 ans que je m'en cogne, et il faut dire qu'ils me font toujours autant marrer



Je me doutais que tu dirais un truc comme ça, mais je crois que le tout FX-synthèse va me donner la même impression que le gars. J'ai tjs pas pu regarder DeadSnow d'ailleurs...


Par contre je me rematterais bien HELLRAISER, je sais pas si c'est une bonne idée.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> ... je crois que le tout FX-synthèse va me donner la même impression que le gars.



Ça m'a en effet gêné... Pour le reste, nickel.




> Par contre je me rematterais bien HELLRAISER, je sais pas si c'est une bonne idée.



Ça a vieilli, visuellement... Mieux vaut rester sur un bon souvenir et te refaire plutôt "Le maître des illusions"


----------



## DeepDark (20 Août 2009)

Vu aujourd'hui, _Inglourious Basterds_.

Déception.
(le film commençait pourtant à merveille)
Une alternance entre des scènes ulta-violentes et d'autres qui n'en finissent pas...
Dans l'ensemble très peu jouissif.
Creux quoi...
Et j'irai même jusqu'à dire par moments carrément ridicule.
J'ai un peu l'impression que son inspiration commence à s'essouffler.



Par contre, du côté des acteurs, y'a du bon, notamment _Christoph Waltz_ excellent, pas étonnant qu'il ai reçu le prix d'interprétation masculine à Cannes...



En clair : déjà oublié, et pourtant j'adore Tarantino...



Un conseil : à absolument voir en VO ou VOST


----------



## Fab'Fab (20 Août 2009)

DeepDark a dit:


> Vu aujourd'hui, _Inglourious Basterds_.
> 
> Déception.
> (le film commençait pourtant à merveille)
> ...



Pourquoi ça ne m'étonne pas?
Ah 
Peut-être parce que Tarantino me gonfle en général excepté Pulp Fiction... :sleep:
Encore un mec très très surestimé.


----------



## bompi (20 Août 2009)

Je dirais que Tarantino est le plus brillant des cinéastes mineurs. Sans aucun mépris, ne nous méprenons pas 

Ce qu'il fait est ludique et assez superficiel, infantile et jouissif, régressif et malin.
Tous ses films sont ultra-violents et ultra-bavards.

Moi qui ai une profonde aversion pour la complaisance sadique de ses premiers films, je suis fan de Kill Bill (vu sept ou huit fois en trois ans, 1 & 2) et j'aime beaucoup Jackie Brown.

Il confectionne avec beaucoup de soin ses films mais il n'a rien à dire (du tout) sinon, à l'occasion, un point de vue moral pour le moins douteux. Mais bande-son + acteurs + cadrages + _etc._ rendent ses films assez épatants.

Pour ses bâtardeaux, j'attendrai le DVD ou C+


----------



## fedo (20 Août 2009)

> j'aime beaucoup Jackie Brown



pareil, mon préféré (je n'ai pas vu les Kill Bill) en fait car peut-être le plus sobre, le meilleur scénario, la meilleure intrigue.


----------



## JFL27 (20 Août 2009)

Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer pourquoi Tarentino est tant encensé par la critique ? J'ai vu récemment Pulpfiction et Kill Bill 1. Cela me fait penser aux films de Besson mais en ennuyeux. Le scénario n'est qu'un prétexte à des scènes de violences successives et aussi longues que l'intrigue est courte. Pour que la fiction marche, il faut, à mon avis, un minimum de vraisemblance. La fille qui prend l'avion avec son sabre en cabine et qui raccourcit toute la mafia japonaise à coup de sabre ! Ils n'ont pas de flingues les yakousi ? 
J'ai vu la bande annonce des Inglorious Bastards. C'est quoi ce délire ? 

Certes chacun ses goûts, et il est de bon ton d'apprécier Tarentino ou Godard,  mais pour moi Tarentino tout comme Godard c'est extrêmement sur-côté.


----------



## Chang (21 Août 2009)

> Ce qu'il fait est ludique, [...] superficiel, infantile et jouissif, régressif et malin.



Tout a fait d'accord. Et comme dit plus haut, ca ne sert a rien d'intellectualiser les films. Tarantino, c'est de l'esthetique, des dialogues travailles et des histoire qui se resument en quelques lignes mais rendues interessantes par le mix des differents elements sus-cites.

Il s'est essaye a differents genres dernierement parce quil est tres friand du cinema gore et de serie B ... il y a toujours beaucoup de clins d'oeil dans ses films.

Enfin, je considere Pulp Fiction comme un film moumentale sous beaucoup d'aspects et c'est vrai que faire aussi bien apres c'etait pas evident.

PS > ses participations de pres ou de loins aux films Dimensions sont aussi une bonne explication du chemin quil a pris depuis quelques annees ... certains diront que c'est tout pompe, d'autres diront que c'est de la serie B bien lechee ...


----------



## tirhum (21 Août 2009)

JFL27 a dit:


> Quelqu'un peut-il m'expliquer pourquoi Tarentino est tant encensé par la critique ? J'ai vu récemment Pulpfiction et Kill Bill 1. Cela me fait penser aux *films de Besson mais en ennuyeux*. Le scénario n'est qu'un prétexte à des scènes de violences successives et aussi longues que l'intrigue est courte. Pour que la fiction marche, il faut, à mon avis, un minimum de vraisemblance. La fille qui prend l'avion avec son sabre en cabine et qui raccourcit toute la mafia japonaise à coup de sabre ! Ils n'ont pas de flingues les yakousi ?
> J'ai vu la bande annonce des Inglorious Bastards. C'est quoi ce délire ?
> 
> Certes chacun ses goûts, et il est de bon ton d'apprécier Tarentino ou Godard,  mais pour moi Tarentino tout comme Godard c'est extrêmement sur-côté.


C'est vrai que les films de Besson ne sont pas ennuyeux du tout...
Et hyper bien ficelés, niveau scénar...


----------



## yvos (21 Août 2009)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est vrai que les films de Besson ne sont pas ennuyeux du tout...
> Et hyper bien ficelés, niveau scénar...



Et ho ! ça va bien l'ironie, hein !  

Vas-y, dis le que t'aimes pas la mer ni les dauphins, dis-le ! 


pppfffff aucun goût!


----------



## bompi (21 Août 2009)

Pour compléter ce que je disais, autant j'estime que Tarantino est un brillantissime auteur mineur, autant Besson ...

Le fait d'oeuvrer dans le film de genre ne met pas tout le monde au même niveau. Besson est un type charmant mais c'est bien tout. Pour mineurs qu'ils soient, les films de Tarantino sont incroyablement mis en scène ; sa culture cinématographique est considérable ; il a un talent épatant pour mettre en accord décor, musique, acteurs et histoire. C'est plus difficile de dire ça pour le moindre film de Besson et la plupart des films qu'il produit directement, exception faite du Cinquième Élément, que je trouve toujours assez sympa.

Je dirais même que Besson veut (voulait ?) être résolument moderne et n'a produit que des films éphémères et vieillis à peine sortis. Tarantino est ancré dans un passé révolu (Shaw Bros, Blaxploitation etc.) et ses films ont une saveur qui perdure (même s'ils vieillissent aussi, bien entendu).

Enfin, tout ça n'est que mon point de vue à deux sous, bien entendu.

PS : chaque fois que je vois Kill Bill, j'adore retrouver l'ineffable Gordon Liu ... Ah ! la 36ème chambre de Shaolin !


----------



## JPTK (21 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


>




Ah nan mais nan quoi... pas besoin d'intellectualiser, ce film est tout simplement à CHIER. :rateau:

Aucune tension, aucun suspens, les scènes gores sont ridicules à causes des effets de synthèse, tout est prévisible, téléphoné, c'est d'un mortel ennui. On baillait à s'en décrocher la mâchoire au bout de 30 minutes et moi je me suis endormi avant la fin.

Une bien belle bouse, merci mon patoch ! :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Août 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Une bien belle bouse, merci mon patoch ! :rateau:



De rien... J'en ai d'autres en stock... 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h03 ----------




bompi a dit:


> .. Besson veut (voulait ?) être résolument moderne et n'a produit que des films éphémères et vieillis à peine sortis.



Oui... Tout à fait.
Le lèche cul qui veut à tout prix capter la dernière mode à deux balle qui passe et qui se gauffre à coup sûr... Avec ça, un flair pour dénicher partout tout ce qu'il peut y avoir de vulgaire, de démago et de ridicule... Une pointure.
Le Midas de la merde... Tout ce qu'il touche sent immédiatement.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (21 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> De rien... J'en ai d'autres en stock...
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h18 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h03 ----------
> 
> ...


Mouhahahaha, "Le midas de la merde".


----------



## PATOCHMAN (21 Août 2009)

Sinon, le Tarantino, j'y suis allé hier...
J'ai bien aimé.
Certes, ce n'est pas le meilleur ; et alors ?... Vous en connaissez des réalisateurs dont le dernier film était systématiquement meilleur que le précédent, sur l'ensemble d'une carrière ?... Allons, allons! 

J'ai lu plus haut que Tarantino n'avait rien à dire... Et alors ?...
Il y a un commandement divin gravé sur tables des lois qui stipule que tel doit être impérativement le cas ?...
Tellement de gens qui "ont des choses à dire" se révèlent de piètres raconteurs d'histoires, chiants au possible comme des agents d'assurances...
Hors, si tu as quelque chose à me dire, ou une police d'assurance à me fourguer, tu as sérieusement intérêt à me captiver un tant soit peu, à me faire rire, au besoin, à m'amener en finesse à réfléchir... *PARCE QUE JE SUIS UN GROS CON!!!* 

  

Tarantino m'amuse encore, tout simplement parce qu'il fait la compilation de tout le cinoche que j'allais voir à 15 ans (oui, ces films à propos desquels certains dissertent sans même les avoir vus) quand j'avais simplement envie de me changer les idées, les mercredis après midi...
Pour moi, il ne fait que ça, mais il le fait encore bien et je ne lui demande rien de plus...


C'est pas le meilleur de Tarantino... Et alors?... Qu'est-ce que j'en ai à branler?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h51 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h17 ----------




yvos a dit:


> Vas-y, dis le que t'aimes pas la mer ni les dauphins, dis-le !



Ben... Besson réussirait presque à m'en dégouter si je n'avais pas en tête de ne rien lui devoir...


----------



## woulf (21 Août 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tarantino m'amuse encore, tout simplement parce qu'il fait la compilation de tout le cinoche que j'allais voir à 15 ans (oui, ces films à propos desquels certains dissertent sans même les avoir vus) quand j'avais simplement envie de me changer les idées, les mercredis après midi...
> Pour moi, il ne fait que ça, mais il le fait encore bien et je ne lui demande rien de plus...



Tiens, ça vient de me rappeler le plaisir incommensurable que j'avais à aller au cinoche voir des films comme Evil Dead...

Hein ? Il avait rien à dire Sam Raimi ? ranafout' !


----------



## Bassman (21 Août 2009)

Moi j'aime bien l'ambiance tarantino.

Et j'aime bien certains Besson (le 5eme élément, Nikita et Léon).


Et je vous emmUrde


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Août 2009)

Vu Numéro 9, réussi, un univers sombre terriblement bien représenté où le héros résiste aussi bien à la pression de Numéro 1 qu'aux attaques violentes de bestioles mécaniques en tout genre. À la limite, le film serait presque un peu trop court. Pas trop moralisateur, Burton réussi à faire l'équilibriste entre violence et poésie. Pas si simple.


----------



## RickDeckard (21 Août 2009)

JFL27 a dit:


> Tarentino [...] Cela me fait penser aux films de Besson mais en ennuyeux.





Je ne suis pas fan de Tarantino mais au moins lui est passionné par le cinéma, contrairement à Besson qui n'y voit qu'une pompe à fric et moi ca me suffit.


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2009)

Inglorious Basterds de Tarantino, les acteurs ne jouent pas majoritairement, c'est le moins qu'on puisse dire, sur le registre du grave, de l'apeuré, du dramatique qu'on s'attend à trouver dans un film retraçant ces évènements. La peur s'invite pourtant lourdement au début du film pour planter le décor, rappeler que de la terreur, du sang, des choix à faire il y en a eu. Elle pointe son nez de temps à autre, comme une faille dans le jeu des acteurs qui tourne toutefois rapidement autour d'autre chose : l'inconscience. Tarantino fait tomber les masques. Pas besoin de demi-mesure. Pourquoi s'embêter à mettre du remords là où il n'y en a pas, de la timidité alors qu'il n'y a que de la rage, de la vengeance ou pour d'autres un sadisme à la limite du ridicule ? Et du coup, la culpabilité s'envole dans les rangs des spectateurs, les questions aussi, pas envie de psychoter. Qui n'a pas rêvé de faire un sort à Hilter et à ses acolytes ? Et bien voilà, c'est fait, ça se laisse regarder, ça se savoure et on se dit que s'il s'en était sorti pour coller à l'histoire ça aurait tout de même été dommage que la réalité rattrapa la fiction. Bref, on entre dans la salle tranquillement et on en ressort tout aussi tranquillement


----------



## Anonyme (30 Août 2009)

J'ai vu Un prophète ce matin, film coup de poing et bouleversant.
À aller voir d'urgence .


----------



## boodou (1 Septembre 2009)

"Un Prophète" vu ce soir .

Effectivement, il y a de la force, de l'esthétique, de la poésie, de l'efficacité, une vraie direction d'acteurs, un vrai jeu d'acteurs, des physiques, des gueules, de la dureté, de l'humanité, des partis pris, des risques.
Pas de psychologie, pas de jugement, pas de glorification .
Des corps, des sentiments, des sensations, des réactions, des vérités archaïques .

Un film de cinéma, comme on dit.


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Tarantino est ancré dans un passé révolu (Shaw Bros, Blaxploitation etc.) et ses films ont une saveur qui perdure (même s'ils vieillissent aussi, bien entendu).


J'ai revu Reservoir Dogs il y'a peu eh ben ça a pas pris une ride.
Tarantino Powah! 

Bon j'ai pas encore vu le dernier mais ça m'étonnerait qu'il me déçoive (pas plus qu'acun film de Besson ne pourra me décevoir non plus d'ailleurs mais pour d'autres raisons ...)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> ...pas plus qu'acun film de Besson ne pourra me décevoir non plus d'ailleurs mais pour d'autres raisons ...



Ah ça...   

En plus Tarantino prépare un 3e volet de Kill Bill, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur allociné...

Du moment qu'il y aura de grands coups de sabre en travers la gueule... :love:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Du moment qu'il y aura de grands coups de sabre en travers la gueule... :love:


Et Uma Thurma en collant jaune! :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> "Un Prophète" vu ce soir .
> 
> Effectivement, il y a de la force, de l'esthétique, de la poésie, de l'efficacité, une vraie direction d'acteurs, un vrai jeu d'acteurs, des physiques, des gueules, de la dureté, de l'humanité, des partis pris, des risques.
> Pas de psychologie, pas de jugement, pas de glorification .
> ...



Gros travail sur l'image, oui. De l'humour dont on se demande un peu ce qu'il vient faire là. J'ai trouvé quelques longueurs et une incohérence dans le scénario.


----------



## boodou (1 Septembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Gros travail sur l'image, oui.


Pour l'étalonnage faut voir quand même &#8230; on attend l'avis de Fab'  



TibomonG4 a dit:


> De l'humour dont on se demande un peu ce qu'il vient faire là.


Ça ne m'a pas dérangé, au contraire (comme des fenêtres de légèreté bienvenues, comme dans la vie quoi).



TibomonG4 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé quelques longueurs et une incohérence dans le scénario.


Effectivement, un bon 1/4 d'heure en moins était peut-être envisageable  . Pour l'incohérence tu peux préciser par MP ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (2 Septembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En plus Tarantino prépare un 3e volet de Kill Bill, d'après ce que j'ai lu sur allociné...



:afraid::afraid::afraid:

:sleep:


----------



## jpmiss (2 Septembre 2009)

C'est sur que ça vaudrait pas un bon Scout Toujours II...


----------



## jugnin (3 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est sur que ça vaudrait pas un bon Scout Toujours II...



Mais avec des grands coups de sabre en travers de la gueule.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Septembre 2009)

Et Fab'Fab' en collant jaune! :love:


----------



## Fab'Fab (3 Septembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et Fab'Fab' en collant jaune! :love:



Pourquoi ? La combi rose, ça suffit pas?


----------



## richard-deux (3 Septembre 2009)

Hier soir, j'ai regardé le film "Watchmen".

Un film sombre proche et les personnages sont charismatiques, un peu comme le dernier Batman.

Si le film est un peu long, la BO est excellente.
A voir.


----------



## Selthis (5 Septembre 2009)

Je reviens du dernier Tarantino.
J'ai vraiment adoré, trop crevé pour faire une review détaillée, mais je passait juste pour dire ça, voilà


----------



## bompi (6 Septembre 2009)

Ce que j'aime bien avec les chaînes cinéma, c'est qu'il est possible de voir tranquillou des films bien ratés, ou bien débiles.

Hier soir, _Babylon A.D._ de Mathieu Kassovitz, d'après _Babylon Babies_ de Maurice G. Dantec.
Gratiné !  J'ai beau trouver Vin Diesel sympathique (quoique tournant essentiellement des daubes) et Mathieu Kassovitz sympathique lui-aussi, ça n'a pas suffi pour faire passer cette niaiserie pour un bon film de S.F.
Les acteurs se débattent sans trop y croire (Rampling, Wilson) ou cachetonnent (Depardieu). Même Michelle Yeoh ne sauve rien de la débâcle ; quant à l'héroïne, dire qu'elle manque de charisme est charitable.

Quant à l'histoire, c'est assez inconsistant : il a fallu raboter tellement de développements que le film ne se réduit plus qu'à un périple convenu. Au moins échappe-t-on aux âneries post-deleuziennes* du roman [lequel ne brillait déjà pas par son style, d'ailleurs].

Bref, mauvais mais divertissant 

* Je n'ai rien contre Deleuze, mais c'est son utilisation par le néo-canadien que je trouve débile.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> * Je n'ai rien contre Deleuze, mais c'est son utilisation par le néo-canadien que je trouve débile.



Et ça, c'est rien de le dire...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 03h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h53 ----------

... Moi je vais m'endormir avec ça : 


[YOUTUBE]4Li129UrLJM[/YOUTUBE]


:love: :love: :love:


----------



## thunderheart (6 Septembre 2009)

Une grosse claque, vraiment très FORT.

Dès les premières images, dans le noir, on sait où on est.
On en ressort à la fin, vidé...


----------



## Fab'Fab (7 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ce que j'aime bien avec les chaînes cinéma, c'est qu'il est possible de voir tranquillou des films bien ratés, ou bien débiles.
> 
> Hier soir, _Babylon A.D._ de Mathieu Kassovitz, d'après _Babylon Babies_ de Maurice G. Dantec.
> Gratiné !  J'ai beau trouver Vin Diesel sympathique (quoique tournant essentiellement des daubes) et Mathieu Kassovitz sympathique lui-aussi, ça n'a pas suffi pour faire passer cette niaiserie pour un bon film de S.F.
> ...



j'ai grosso-modo le même avis que toi.
Bref, une sombre bouse bien filmée, ce qui ne fait pas tout.
(c'est même très bien étalonné d'ailleurs  , c'est à peur près la seule chose qu'on en retient )


----------



## ubusky (7 Septembre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> j'ai grosso-modo le même avis que toi.
> Bref, une sombre bouse bien filmée, ce qui ne fait pas tout.
> (c'est même très bien étalonné d'ailleurs  , c'est à peur près la seule chose qu'on en retient )



yop,

même avis aussi, et le bouquin, j'avais trouvé mauvais, inconsistant,  j'avais eu de la peine à le finir...bref un petit tour et puis s'en va...


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

En dehors de tout jugement de valeur, faut quand même dire que le film n'a rien à voir avec le bouquin  peut-être une question d'étalonnage ?


----------



## bompi (7 Septembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> En dehors de tout jugement de valeur, faut quand même dire que le film n'a rien à voir avec le bouquin  peut-être une question d'étalonnage ?


Ah quand même, le côté simplement romanesque y est. Y compris le style un peu stéréotypé et roman de gare. Ce que l'on n'y retrouve pas, c'est la prétention philosophique (schizophrénie et rhizome sont les mamelles du destin )


----------



## tirhum (7 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ah quand même, le côté simplement romanesque y est. Y compris le style un peu *stéréotypé* et roman de gare. Ce que l'on n'y retrouve pas, c'est la prétention philosophique (schizophrénie et rhizome sont les mamelles du destin )


J'avais lu "sténopé" !... :afraid:


----------



## boodou (7 Septembre 2009)

bompi a dit:


> Ah quand même, le côté simplement romanesque y est. Y compris le style un peu stéréotypé et roman de gare. Ce que l'on n'y retrouve pas, c'est la prétention philosophique (schizophrénie et rhizome sont les mamelles du destin )



Faut croire que Matthieu n'est pas autant chargé que Maurice  pas aux mêmes produits en tout cas


----------



## bompi (7 Septembre 2009)

C'est surtout que MK a fait un film pour le "grand public" tel qu'un studio l'imagine.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Dès les premières images, dans le noir, on sait où on est.


 
Au cinéma ?


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Septembre 2009)

Ça va faire plaisir aux anti-Tarantino : "A Glorious Antidote to Tarantino"... 

Pour ma part, je ne suis pas trop d'accord avec l'auteur... Un Tarantino reste avant tout de la fiction, du cinéma dans un style qui lui est tout à fait propre...


----------



## Chang (12 Septembre 2009)

C'est un type qui n'est interesse que par le politiquement correcte ... Son article pue le consensuel. Heureusement qu'il y a des gens pour penser autrement, sinon on serait tous deja morts d'ennui.

Ah oui et surtout, tres important, il n'a pas vu le film.


----------



## julrou 15 (12 Septembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ah oui et surtout, tres important, il n'a pas vu le film.



Oui, exact, et il n'en parle qu'à partir de la bande-annonce et d'a-priori... 

La deuxième partie de son article peut être intéressante, mais elle ne concerne plus vraiment Tarantino... :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (13 Septembre 2009)

la nuit des tournesols (2006)
Un film de Jorge Sanchez Cabezudo

film espagnol  passé inapercu à sa sortie francaise
Premier film admirablement maitrisé

inclassable , entre polar et etude de  caractères

trame : Dans un village espagnol l'agression d'une jeune femme va avoir un effet boule de neige
Histoire " simple" qui à l'air d'un thriller mais est bien d'autres choses
 il se dégage un autre sujet : l'ambiguité des sentiments, du sens moral, la faiblesse humaine, la cupidité....

scenario complexe impeccablement construit en polyphonie, par chapitre autour d'un personnage puis un autre
C'est subtil, tout en demi teinte, et le deroulement implacable

Primé ( cognac , espagne)

bon article là
http://www.dvdrama.com/news-20886-cine-la-nuit-des-tournesols.php


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Septembre 2009)

Je l'ai vu... J'ai beaucoup aimé


----------



## pascalformac (14 Septembre 2009)

précision pratique  concernant _la nuit des tournesols_
vraiment voir le film depuis le tout  début , image 1 du génerique

(le génerique contient des elements importants pour la suite et installe des premières  ambiguités )


----------



## JPTK (2 Octobre 2009)

Je voulais regarder un truc léger, frais, distrayant et drôle, bah c'est une bien jolie surprise que ce film ! C'est meuuuuugnon, c'est drôle et touchant et vraiment bien interprété. On passe avec légèreté au dessus de 2-3 clichés car sinon c'est vraiment proche de la réalité, du moins concernant une certaine jeunesse, le film n'est pas une analyse sociale, c'est un film fun et gentil rien de plus.


----------



## woulf (2 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Je voulais regarder un truc léger, frais, distrayant et drôle, bah c'est une bien jolie surprise que ce film ! C'est meuuuuugnon, c'est drôle et touchant et vraiment bien interprété. On passe avec légèreté au dessus de 2-3 clichés car sinon c'est vraiment proche de la réalité, du moins concernant une certaine jeunesse, le film n'est pas une analyse sociale, c'est un film fun et gentil rien de plus.



Tiiiiin, JPTK, tu te mets à mater du film d'ado 
C'est pour draguer utile à la sortie des lycées, avoues !

Dans un autre genre, j'ai vu, par hasard, the Reader (traduit en bon québécois "le liseur", je ne sais pas quel a été son titre de sortie en France) 
http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=126664.html, avec Ralph Fiennes et Kate Winslet.

Assez prenant, surtout dans le traitement de l'attirance/répulsion du héros vis-à-vis du personnage de Kate Winslet.
Je vous le recommande, même si c'est pas ce qu'on peut appeler un film "léger"


----------



## JPTK (2 Octobre 2009)

woulf a dit:


> Tiiiiin, JPTK, tu te mets à mater du film d'ado
> C'est pour draguer utile à la sortie des lycées, avoues !



Bah désolé mais j'ai même pas besoin de ça pour me faire draguer par des minettes de 18 ans à peine :rateau: 
Mais évidemment je reste de marbre face à ces tentations


----------



## woulf (2 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Bah désolé mais j'ai même pas besoin de ça pour me faire draguer par des minettes de 18 ans à peine :rateau:
> Mais évidemment je reste de marbre face à ces tentations



Mais bien sûr !

Et la petite marmotte...


----------



## JPTK (18 Octobre 2009)

Je me suis vraiment pris au jeu de ce film, tendu, angoissant, bluffant, on a pas vu passer les 2h30, on a vraiment plongé dans le film, ça m'a rarement fait ça à ce point


----------



## Chang (19 Octobre 2009)

Casino Royal (1967)






Un pastiche du James Bond "officiels" ... c'est un peu telephone mais c'est bon enfant ... Un sacre lot d'acteurs (Sellers, Ursula Andress, Woody Allen, Orson Welles etc etc ...).​


----------



## bompi (19 Octobre 2009)

Il y a aussi quelques ambitions esthétiques assez réussies. Musique de Burt Bacharach. Présence de l'ineffable et si britannique David Niven.

Un zeste d'érotisme gentil, Woody Allen dans ce qu'il fait de mieux (l'andouille ). J'adore.

N'oublions pas la courte mais sympatoche apparition de Bébel (pas Gilberto, bien entendu ...).


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Octobre 2009)

J'ai vu hier, "L'Affaire Farewell".
Excellent.
A voir.


----------



## JPTK (19 Octobre 2009)

Bien, sans plus, trop d'incohérences et manquant de tension j'ai trouvé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Octobre 2009)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> J'ai vu hier, "L'Affaire Farewell".
> Excellent.
> A voir.



Je plussoie


----------



## melhao (20 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Bien, sans plus, trop d'incohérences et manquant de tension j'ai trouvé.



tout à fait d'accord ... ils auraient pu faire mieux avec l'intrigue qu'ils avaient entre les mains.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (20 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Bien, sans plus, trop d'incohérences et manquant de tension j'ai trouvé.



C'est sûr... Dès qu'il n'y a pas de zombies nazis et de blondes hypermammaires dépoitraillées, on se fait chier grave... :style:


----------



## bompi (22 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est sûr... Dès qu'il n'y a pas de zombies nazis et de blondes hypermammaires dépoitraillées, on se fait chier grave... :style:


Aussi loin que je suis concerné, la seconde catégorie me captive davantage.
Mais pas forcément blonde. C'est tout l'intérêt de Russ Meyer, où l'on passe de Kitten Natividad à Uschi Digard avec un égal bonheur ...


----------



## boodou (22 Octobre 2009)

Au fait, vous avez vu DISTRICT 9 ?


----------



## JPTK (22 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Au fait, vous avez vu DISTRICT 9 ?



Ca sent la daube... mais bon je serais ravi de me tromper :rateau:


----------



## fedo (22 Octobre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ca sent la daube... mais bon je serais ravi de me tromper :rateau:



détrompe toi
c'est très bon.
l'extra terrestre peut en cacher un autre


----------



## puregeof (26 Octobre 2009)

Jai apperçu une pub pour Saw VI dans les réclames en bas de page de macgé.






Saw VI ....  :hein:

Saucisse ...

C'est une blague ? :rateau:

franchement ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Octobre 2009)




----------



## puregeof (26 Octobre 2009)

Ca fait encore plus peur que l'original 

A propos, combien de zoo il y a à Francfort ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Octobre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Au fait, vous avez vu DISTRICT 9 ?



Oui. Seconde lecture. Belle peinture de la bêtise humaine. Beaucoup aimé la réalisation, le côté CNN international  Comme dit Fedo, un extraterrestre peut en cacher un autre  À voir.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Octobre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oui. Seconde lecture. Belle peinture de la bêtise humaine. Beaucoup aimé la réalisation, le côté CNN international  Comme dit Fedo, un extraterrestre peut en cacher un autre  À voir.


 
Bien aimé aussi - d'autant que le film pris au premier degré reste cohérent et pas mal foutu, toute la fin sur le mode série B est vraiment marrante.

Bref, un film qu'on peut apprécier sur plusieurs plans en même temps, dans la catégorie, c'est rare.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Octobre 2009)

Vu aussi... Sympa.


----------



## boodou (29 Octobre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Vu aussi... Sympa.



Je plussoie. 
Un film de genre, je l'ai regardé en tant que bonne série B (avec de la thune quand même, parce que la motion capture et l'intégration ça douille ...) donc pas déçu.
Le choix de Johannesburg est vraiment intéressant, et puis le surnom des aliens, les "shrimps" c'est assez savoureux !


----------



## doudou83 (29 Octobre 2009)

+ 1 !   vu sur grand écran , belle salle , bon son . l'histoire est sympa . le choix de l'Afrique du sud n'est évidemment pas un hazard


----------



## Anonyme (31 Octobre 2009)

Je trouve que le principe de District 9 est une bonne chose.
Parler d'un sujet serieux (et très sensible) de cette manière, c'était quand même risqué 
Effectivement, le choix de Johannesburg n'est pas un hasard. Si vous allez sur place, n'hésitez pas à aller visiter le musée.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Novembre 2009)

​Pour ceux qui n'auraient pas vraiment de goût pour les blockbusters actuels plus ou moins de l'ordre du navet (et c'est un euphémisme) voire du "dans la lignée de...", je conseille "In the loop". Filmé de façon peut conventionnelle, un langage pour le moins fleuri et bourré d'humour anglais pour le moins décoincé  avec une phrase choc environ toutes les 30 secondes


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2009)

J'en ai vu un extrait particulièrement réjouissant avec James Gandolfini faisant des sommes à l'aide d'une calculette rose et sonore  Sympa. Ça donne en effet assez envie (vu le sujet).


----------



## Chang (22 Novembre 2009)

In The Loop > Tres bon film. James Gandolfini est vraiment excellent. Ca film met une touche d'humanite (ou d'inhumanite, selon les personnages) dans les hautes spheres ... 

Effectivement, la petite touche british sur le tout, ca donne un sacre cachet ...  ...


----------



## boodou (22 Novembre 2009)

THE BOX &#8230;

Des personnes sont sorties de la salle en disant que c'était de la merde. 
Les mêmes assurément qui gloussaient durant le film alors qu'il n'y avait rien de drôle &#8230;

Dans un mixer, versez l'Expérience de Milgram, David Lynch, et Richard Matheson.
Puis, appuyer sur le bouton.

Moi ça m'a plu ; à vous de voir


----------



## Chang (23 Novembre 2009)

Limits of Control de Jim Jarmush. Tres beau film, d'un point de vu de la foto surtout. 

Pour l'ambiance, le calme, les angles de prise de vue, je me suis demande plusieurs fois si j'avais mal lu et que les freres Cohen avaient produits ce film ... pas pour me deplaire cette vision commune.


----------



## doudou83 (23 Novembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> THE BOX
> Des personnes sont sorties de la salle en disant que c'était de la merde.
> Les mêmes assurément qui gloussaient durant le film alors qu'il n'y avait rien de drôle
> Dans un mixer, versez l'Expérience de Milgram, David Lynch, et Richard Matheson.
> ...



il en faut pour tous les goûts ! moi, j'ai détesté . le début est prometteur ,intrigant ,on va se prendre au jeu et....... cela devient vite n'importe quoi . dommage 

j'ai adoré 
* Le concert* . émouvant 
*A l'origine :* histoire incroyable mais totalement vraie . Cluzet au sommet de son art ! j'oubliais emmanuelle Devos magnifique !
* Rapt* : j'ai passé un bon moment . bon polar , Attal très bon

*VIVE LE CINÉMA !!!*


----------



## Vivid (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

un petit court qui s'attaque... aux tris de nôtre électronique en...  fin de vie.


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Novembre 2009)

Capitalism : a love story. Évidemment il en fait des tonnes, évidemment il y a un parti-pris politique, évidemment aussi il utilise des angles d'attaques qui peuvent parler, j'imagine, aux Américains et les faire réagir. Le documentaire, avec son lot d'images d'une qualité pas toujours idéale, nous en apprend tout de même de belles...​


----------



## fedo (28 Novembre 2009)

dans le registre de la comédie de business, je suis tombé récemment sur le très bon





incroyablement documenté, doté d'un humour grinçant qui fait mouche, politiquement incorrect et casting en béton, vous oublierez la cigarette pendant 1h32, voire plus.

un film indispensable en ces périodes de téléthon (vous comprendrez le voyant) et de garantie Apple allergique à la nicotine

_et c'est bien plus efficace que Michael Moore_.


----------



## doudou83 (30 Novembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​ je conseille "In the loop". Filmé de façon peut conventionnelle, *un langage pour le moins fleuri et bourré d'humour anglais pour le moins décoincé*  *avec une phrase choc environ toutes les 30 secondes*



Oui, je confirme c'est* EXCELLENT *!! 
pour les dialogues cela m'a fait penser à mon ex job !


----------



## JPTK (2 Décembre 2009)

Ah ouai original ! Très sympa ! Pas parfait mais très bien   
On dirait pas un film français, mais canadien, belge ou espagnol, bref on dirait du cinéma international, on se dit pas "tiens un film français" et ça c'est cool, ça change vraiment et ça respire, merci Riad Satouf ?

Alors qu'en France on lance ce débat puant et archaïque sur l'identité nationale, voilà une belle illustration de la France multiculturelle via ce film.

BON ALORS POUR ÊTRE FRANÇAIS IL FAUT AIMER LE PAIN, LE VIN, LE PASTIS AUSSI, LE JAMBON, JÉSUS, LA PÉTANQUE ET PRÉFÉRER LES CLOCHES AUX MINARETS, J'AI BON ?? :rateau:


ps : par contre moi j'avais pas de chaussette, c'est un truc qui me parle pas.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h42 ----------




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oui. Seconde lecture. Belle peinture de la bêtise humaine. Beaucoup aimé la réalisation, le côté CNN international  Comme dit Fedo, un extraterrestre peut en cacher un autre  À voir.



J'ai trouvé que c'était assez mauvais, ennuyeux et au final une lourde allégorie à l'apartheid :sleep:


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2009)

J'avais déjà pas aimé y a 5 ans, alors entre temps je me suis dit que j'avais pas du le voir dans le bon contexte toussa, qu'on en parlait tout de même comme d'une référence, et puis je m'en souvenais plus très bien, du coup je décide de me le remettre hier.






Et bah là c'est sûr, il est mauvais ce film. Faussement intellectuel, violent, malsain, du début à la fin ce film est une vulgaire supercherie qui frôle le navet. On s'ennuie ferme, y a pas de tension, les 2 types on a juste envie de les claquer. Quand le perso principal s'adresse à la caméra pour tenter de nous mettre mal à l'aise en mettant en avant notre position de voyeur ou je ne sais quoi, on a envie de s'esclaffer. Mieux encore, quand il fait un retour en arrière avec la télécommande déjà on est dégoûté parce qu'enfin il se passait quelque chose et ensuite on se dit qu'une fois de plus le propose sur le virtuel/réel est lourdingue, que l'effet est nul.

Bref je le trouve à chier ce film en fait, c'est une arnaque, un film qui se la raconte, complètement onaniste alors qu'il ne propose RIEN.


EDIT : d'accord... je me rends compte que cette fois j'ai regardé le remake.... pas la version de 1997... ah bref je m'en fous, je veux plus en entendre parler


----------



## Amok (3 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> J'ai trouvé que c'était (...) une lourde allégorie à l'apartheid :sleep:



Je me suis fait la même réflexion en voyant juste la bande annonce. Aurais-je eu la même réaction si le réalisateur n'avait pas été Sud-Africain ? Cela sert-il le film, ou au contraire le dessert-il ? Il est exact que ca fait un peu corde d'amarrage de paquebot, comme message : remplacer les blacks par des extra-terrestres pour dénoncer l'intolérance, mouais... Mais je n'ai pas vu le film, et je ne peux juger sur le reste (effets spéciaux, jeux d'acteurs).


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2009)

Amok a dit:


> Je me suis fait la même réflexion en voyant juste la bande annonce. Aurais-je eu la même réaction si le réalisateur n'avait pas été Sud-Africain ? Cela sert-il le film, ou au contraire le dessert-il ? Il est exact que *ca fait un peu corde d'amarrage de paquebot*, comme message : remplacer les blacks par des extra-terrestres pour dénoncer l'intolérance, mouais... Mais je n'ai pas vu le film, et je ne peux juger sur le reste (effets spéciaux, jeux d'acteurs).



Exactement ça :rateau:
Et sinon je suis définitivement allergique aux images de synthèses, aussi puissantes et travaillées soient-elles, je peux pas, je préfère une maquette mal faite qu'un personnage hyper réaliste mais numérique.


----------



## Amok (3 Décembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Limits of Control de Jim Jarmush. Tres beau film, d'un point de vu de la foto surtout.
> 
> Pour l'ambiance, le calme, les angles de prise de vue, je me suis demande plusieurs fois si j'avais mal lu et que les freres Cohen avaient produits ce film ... pas pour me deplaire cette vision commune.



Ca, par contre, je ne vais pas le rater. Je n'ai jamais été déçu par un film de Jarmush. Le nez dans le taf de cette fin d'année, j'avais zappé la sortie. 

[YOUTUBE]YJQ5bLmYGm0[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## JPTK (3 Décembre 2009)

Par contre là j'ai bien accroché :

*La dernière maison sur la gauche* (2009)







Très bon, tendu comme il faut, pas de special effect à la con, je recommande vivement pour les soirées pizza !!   


 Je crois qu'il pourrait parti de mon top five du genre, pourquoi pas le 1er même. Mais vous allez me dire, perclus d'impatience, MAIS POURQUOI BON SANG DE DIEU ? :rateau:


Bah en fait, on échappe je trouve aux clichés du genre déjà, la réalisation est excellente, les dialogues bons et les acteurs très crédibles, et puis esthétiquement aussi c'est réussi.

Le plus important : pas de voiture qui démarre pas au dernier moment, pas de chute en glissant sur une peau de banane quand le méchant court après le gentil, pas de femmes hystérique et mysoginement niaise, et surtout pas de méchant à peine assommé, avec l'arme qu'on laisse à côté de lui pour qu'il puisse bien la prendre quand le héro ira faire un câlin à sa faible femme qu'il aura sauvé avant que le méchant ne lui ressaute une dernière fois dessus avant la bataille finale.

Non rien de tout ça, un piège, faut en sortir, du bon sens, et du coup on est vachement plus impliqué, on est avec eux, on fini pas par se dire "oh mais qu'elle crève cette conne ELLE EST INSUPPORTABLE À GUEULER COMME UNE TRUIE".

Voilà c'est dit, je vais manger un médiator.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h09 ----------

*La colline a des yeux (et la montagne a des c.....)*






L'original était peut-être mieux. Bon avec une pizza 4 fromages ça passe bien quand même hein mais bon.


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Décembre 2009)

J'ai vu La Route, hier.
J'étais mitigé, comme toujours lorsqu'il s'agit d'une adaptation d'un livre que j'ai beaucoup aimé.
Mais comme La Route de Cormack MacCarty n'est pas seulement un livre que j'ai aimé, mais qui m'a marqué, je suis allé voir le film avec l'appréhension de la mauvaise adaptation, mais aussi l'envie de voir ce qui reste, dans le film, si l'adaptation est bonne.

Pour me laver de ça, j'ai pris ma fille ainée avec moi, pour me mettre dans la situation de celui qui ne connait pas la fin de l'histoire.

Les acteurs sont superbes, les décors ahurissants, l'adaptation est très fidèle. Bien sûr, le film est plus ramassé, on n'y trouve pas ce verbe qui saisi par son calme effroi et sa dépersonnalisation. Mais le film de John Hilcoat est un bon film.
Un film qu'il faut voir. Et lire le livre après.


----------



## boodou (3 Décembre 2009)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J'ai vu La Route, hier.
> J'étais mitigé, comme toujours lorsqu'il s'agit d'une adaptation d'un livre que j'ai beaucoup aimé.
> Mais comme La Route de Cormack MacCarty n'est pas seulement un livre que j'ai aimé, mais qui m'a marqué, je suis allé voir le film avec l'appréhension de la mauvaise adaptation, mais aussi l'envie de voir ce qui reste, dans le film, si l'adaptation est bonne.
> 
> ...



Sortie hier, vu aujourd'hui, tu ne t'es pas retenu bien longtemps ! 
Moi aussi le livre m'a vraiment marqué, et au courant du projet de film depuis longtemps j'avoue que l'attente du résultat a été vécue avec des sentiments mitigés  mais bien-sûr je vais y aller, tu ne fais que conforter mon désir en ce sens.
J'ai trouvé la bande-annonce trop longue, avec trop de contenu, peut-être parce que je connais l'histoire. Je n'ai lu qu'une seule critique, elle semble suivre tes propos.
J'y vais dimanche


----------



## TibomonG4 (3 Décembre 2009)

boodou a dit:


> Sortie hier, vu aujourd'hui, tu ne t'es pas retenu bien longtemps !



Spectateur précoce


----------



## thunderheart (4 Décembre 2009)

Je sors de La Route il y a quelques minutes.
J'avais adoré le livre, j'ai adoré le film.
Une grande claque, tu n'en sors pas indemne.
Acteurs, lumière, lieux, musique, tout y est pour cheminer avec eux, dans la même angoisse, la même tension, partageant leurs peurs, leurs craintes, leurs joies...


----------



## JPTK (8 Décembre 2009)

Toujours aussi puissant ce film, beau, tragique, bouleversant et épuisant 

*LE PIANISTE* - Roman Polanski


----------



## rizoto (8 Décembre 2009)

thunderheart a dit:


> Je sors de La Route il y a quelques minutes.
> J'avais adoré le livre, j'ai adoré le film.
> Une grande claque, tu n'en sors pas indemne.
> Acteurs, lumière, lieux, musique, tout y est pour cheminer avec eux, dans la même angoisse, la même tension, partageant leurs peurs, leurs craintes, leurs joies...



J'attend avec impatience ce film


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2009)

Je viens de voir : The Limits of Control, le dernier Jarmusch.
Un film très contemplatif, road movie à la limite de l'abstraction, en gros ça doit parler du sensible, pas sur d'avoir tout compris, mais j'ai beaucoup aimé.
Du grand cinéma à voir en salle.


[YOUTUBE]YJQ5bLmYGm0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## KARL40 (13 Décembre 2009)

L'avantage, sur Paris, c'est que même si l'on loupe un film à sa sortie, on trouve toujours
une salle qui le projette.
Aussi séance de rattrapage avec "SIN NOMBRE" ("sans nom")






L'histoire de 2 adolescents : lun qui a trahi ses frères de gang et lautre qui doit sacrifier une partie de sa vie pour espérer trouver un avenir aux Etats Unis. 
Un "train-movie" à travers le Mexique, pays magnifique mais très inégalitaires, entre violence des gangs et traversée de migrants rêvant de lendemains qui chantent sur le territoire américain. 
Un état des lieux d'une certaine condition humaine et un excellent premier film.

[YOUTUBE]q7SzGL3ScQM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DeepDark (13 Décembre 2009)

KARL40 a dit:


> L'avantage, sur Paris, c'est que même si l'on loupe un film à sa sortie, on trouve toujours
> une salle qui le projette.
> Aussi séance de rattrapage avec "SIN NOMBRE" ("sans nom")
> 
> ...



Faut dire que Fukunaga connaît bien son sujet : "enquête" sur le terrain (au Mexique notamment), contact direct avec des membres de gangs (MS-13), _visite_ des dépôts où sont parqués les immigrés...
Et puis finalement, il rencontre des Honduriens sur place (on est en 2005) et là, il embarque à 2h du mat' sur un train avec deux mecs tout juste rencontrés 

Et il va y passer 27 heures, sur ce toit.

Je vous laisse conclure 



Sinon j'y vais la semaine prochaine, si j'ai le temps, et si je suis en état.​


----------



## jpmiss (14 Décembre 2009)

J'ai pas pu tenir jusqu'a la fin


----------



## Anonyme (14 Décembre 2009)

Pt'et que lui non plus


----------



## JPTK (15 Décembre 2009)

Il est effectivement très très bon ce film !!    
Quel acteur ce Tahar !! (même pour un arable il joue bien ah nan faut pas dire hein, comme quoi y en a des biens hein !)


----------



## Charterhouse11 (15 Décembre 2009)

Ceci n'est pas un bon film.
Ceci est quand même un bon film catastrophe. L'est fort ce Roland.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2009)

Non...


----------



## Charterhouse11 (15 Décembre 2009)

Ah ben si: visuellement ca pète (c'est quand même bien foutu niveau catastrophe: même la petite voiture là qui tombe dans la faille est travaillée), y a du cliché dans tous les sens (même si certains classiques ont été éludés). Non, un bon film catastrophe.


----------



## Chang (16 Décembre 2009)

C'est sur, ca en met plein les mirettes ... 

Tout est fait sur ordinateur. Les tentatives d'echapper par course/voiture/avion a la fin du monde ca va pendant un moment, mais quand il reste encore une heure et qu'on a pas avance, ca devient lourd ... Je le finirai peut etre, mais franchement, j'ai d'autres choses a faire ...

Un Prophete, c'est une grosse claque en effet, d'un autre niveau ... 



> (même pour un arable il joue bien ah nan faut pas dire hein, comme quoi y en a des biens hein !)



Ca ne me choque pas du tout tes commentaires mais je n'en vois vraiment pas l'interet pour autant ... Au bout du compte, ca ne sert pas ta cause ...  ...


----------



## JPTK (16 Décembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Ca ne me choque pas du tout tes commentaires mais je n'en vois vraiment pas l'interet pour autant ... Au bout du compte, ca ne sert pas ta cause ...  ...



J'ai pas de causes, je ne fait qu'alimenter le "y en a des biens" et je le raille afin de mettre en avant que nous vivons culturellement dans une société avant tout raciste  Après c'est ton avis, d'autres pensent différemment aussi.


----------



## Chang (16 Décembre 2009)

Tout a fait, je le sais que d'autres avis sont representes, mais j'insiste en pensant que ca ne te sert pas, ca ne fais pas avancer le debat et la mise en lumiere d'une societe "culturellement raciste" ... (ce fil n'est pas un lieu pour ce debat)

Bref point d'animosite, c'etait une remarque dont tu feras bien ce que tu veux ...  ...


----------



## Romuald (17 Décembre 2009)

Bon, je sais, tout le monde l'a déjà vu depuis longtemps, mais quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer le succès de cette daube violente, vulgaire et sans intérêt (sauf peut-être 2 plans de 20 secondes) que sont 'Les infiltrés' de Scorcese ?
J'avais zappé à la sortie et viens de me le faire, je me suis accroché jusqu'au bout dans l'espoir que, mais non : Nullach'.

Accessoirement, je n'ai rien compris à la tuerie de la fin au pied de l'ascenseur, ni par qui et pourquoi le beau Matt se fait descendre (un flic, un méchant, un spectateur mécontent ?). Si vous pouviez me faire le décodage, merci beaucoup.


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer le succès de cette daube violente, vulgaire et sans intérêt (sauf peut-être 2 plans de 20 secondes) que sont 'Les infiltrés' de Scorcese ?



Les 2 millions d'investissements publicitaires et la notoriété des acteurs et du réalisateur ?
Je l'ai pas vu sinon... j'ai vu la version originale, dont il est l'adaptation si je ne me trompe, un film Hong-kongais que j'ai trouvé merdique. :rateau:


----------



## fredintosh (17 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Accessoirement, je n'ai rien compris à la tuerie de la fin au pied de l'ascenseur,


C'est sûr que si tu ne comprends pas cette scène, je me doute que tu n'aies pas aimé le film, t'as carrément rien suivi. :rateau: 



Romuald a dit:


> ni par qui et pourquoi le beau Matt se fait descendre (un flic, un méchant, un spectateur mécontent ?). Si vous pouviez me faire le décodage, merci beaucoup.


T'as pas la mémoire des visages, tant pis pour toi !


----------



## rizoto (17 Décembre 2009)

J'ai rien compris non plus a cette fin


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2009)

*TROUBLE EVERY DAY*

Assez lent et long, assez chiant, comme le groupe qui fait la BO de ce film, bien que là ils arrivent à donner une certaine beauté au film, j'ai apprécié la musique alors que les TINDERSTIK je peux pas écouter un album en entier.


----------



## fedo (17 Décembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> J'ai rien compris non plus a cette fin



si c'est la fille qui ouvre la lettre que Costigan lui a remis avec ce qu'il faut transmettre à Dignam.





les _Infiltrés_ est très bon film avec aucune seule scène inutile (du coup si on rate une scène c'est foutu).

bonne adaptation au contexte bostonien du film de Honk Kong, _Infernal Affairs_.





il y a quelques subtilités de scénario qui n'ont pas été adaptées dans la version de Scorsese. et inversement.
d'ailleurs les films finissent différemment (à mon humble avis ça fait partie du deal...).
mais je n'ai pas vu _Infernal Affairs II_ et _III_ (malheureusement).
le scénario tient _Infernal Affairs_ plus que la réalisation qui n'égale pas, celle de Scorsese.



> J'avais zappé à la sortie et viens de me le faire, je me suis accroché jusqu'au bout dans l'espoir que, mais non : Nullach'.


il y a _RTT_ pour toi, tu vas voir, tu vas adorer.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Décembre 2009)

Merci pour les spoilers


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon, je sais, tout le monde l'a déjà vu depuis longtemps, mais quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer le succès de cette daube violente, vulgaire et sans intérêt (sauf peut-être 2 plans de 20 secondes) que sont 'Les infiltrés' de Scorcese ?
> J'avais zappé à la sortie et viens de me le faire, je me suis accroché jusqu'au bout dans l'espoir que, mais non : Nullach'.
> 
> Accessoirement, je n'ai rien compris à la tuerie de la fin au pied de l'ascenseur, ni par qui et pourquoi le beau Matt se fait descendre (un flic, un méchant, un spectateur mécontent ?). Si vous pouviez me faire le décodage, merci beaucoup.



Tu l'aurais pas regardé en VF, par hasard?


----------



## Chang (17 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Bon, je sais, tout le monde l'a déjà vu depuis longtemps, mais quelqu'un pourrait-il m'expliquer le succès de [...] 'Les infiltrés' de Scorcese ?



_Je connais de nom mais ne l'ai jamais vu, par contre je peux te dire que le film original, hong-kongais, est pas mal du tout ... c'est une serie en trois volets qui se laisse regarder comme tout HK cop movie ... 
C'est juste encore une fois dommage que les studios et/ou le public ricain prefere tourner une version US plutot que de diffuser l'original ...  ...

Bon, en fait j'ai rien dit, je n'avais pas vu les reactions precedentes ... je vais nettoyer mes lunettes et retourner a la nonymat ... ____ ...
_


----------



## bompi (17 Décembre 2009)

Je trouve que Scorcese se complaît bien trop dans la violence. Même si les trois Infernal Affairs souffrent de redites, de maniérisme et d'autres défauts (bénins), ils sont assez stylisés et bien menés. Surtout, au final, moins crûment violents que les films de Scorcese en général.

Et puis je suis fan de Tony Leung depuis lurette. Ça doit aider


----------



## Romuald (17 Décembre 2009)

yvos a dit:


> Tu l'aurais pas regardé en VF, par hasard?



A moins que fuck, fucking, fucked et autres dérivés soient du français, je ne crois pas, non . Maintenant je vous demandais des avis et des explications, que j'ai en partie eu (merci fedo et Bompi).

Fredintosh, si tu m'expliquais plutôt que de me traiter de nul, je t'en serai gré  (par MP si tu ne veux rien dévoiler - j'ai horreur de ce terme de spoiler)


----------



## yvos (17 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> A moins que fuck, fucking, fucked et autres dérivés soient du français, je ne crois pas, non . Maintenant je vous demandais des avis et des explications, que j'ai en partie eu (merci fedo et Bompi).



je disais cela car il a été diffusé cette semaine à télé en VF. Ce qui, indépendemmant du fait qu'on aime le scenar, la mise en scène, etc, est forcément à fuir vu le "contenu" des dialogues  Fuck, fucking, fucked n'est certes pas français mais c'est typiquement scorcese quand même et je l'ai pris comme une auto dérision.

Perso, j'ai apprécié ce film, qui ne marquera évidemment pas l'histoire du cinéma, mais loin d'être une daube insupportable. Les goûts et les couleurs, comme toujours.


----------



## fredintosh (17 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Fredintosh, si tu m'expliquais plutôt que de me traiter de nul, je t'en serai gré  (par MP si tu ne veux rien dévoiler - j'ai horreur de ce terme de spoiler)


Je te chambrais gentiment, faut pas te vexer... 

Mais bon, les intrigues de films, c'est comme les blagues, quand on commence à devoir les expliquer... :rateau:
Revois-le une deuxième fois !


----------



## fedo (17 Décembre 2009)

> Mais bon, les intrigues de films, c'est comme les blagues, quand on commence à devoir les expliquer... :rateau:



cela dit bon courage à ceux qui peuvent expliquer _Inland Empire_ de David Lynch


----------



## Selthis (17 Décembre 2009)

Avatar 3D hier, à la premère au Royale à Montpellier, je me suis pris une énorme claque, je n'avais pas prévu d'y aller à la base, et puis je ne regrette pour rien au monde, le film (visuellement), est magnifique, la réalisation aussi.
Pour le scénario, c'est un scénario classique certes, mais tellement bien utilisé que finalement, ce n'est pas un point faible.

Sinon je suis dégouté, pas trouvé d'édition collector DVD de UP, elle n'existe pas ? (genre la belle edition collector de Wall-E, avec les deux volets qui s'ouvraient tout ça).


----------



## Romuald (17 Décembre 2009)

fredintosh a dit:


> Je te chambrais gentiment, faut pas te vexer...



Pas vexé du tout, ma demande est réèlle !



fredintosh a dit:


> Revois-le une deuxième fois !



Certainement pas :sick:! D'ailleurs j'ai déjà poubellisé l'enregistrement (pour Yvos : c'était bien la diffusion de teufun, mais sur la TNT on a droit à la V.O. D'ailleurs le service dit public ferait bien de proposer la même chose...)


----------



## Baracca (17 Décembre 2009)

Vu hier aussi Avatar en 3D et 'est superbement bien fait.

Histoire gentillette mais sans aucun défaut, donc c'est un point positif pour moi.
Avec des messages remplis de bonnes ondes 
Aucunes violence gratuite, les scènes de boucheries n'étaient pas utiles pour le scénario et cela permet qu'un large public puisse le voir.

Si vous avez aimé:

-Les derniers Star Wars, les Alien, les Jurassik Park, les Matrix, 300, les effets spéciaux et l'action sont aux rendez-vous.

-Les films avec un peu de morale (au beaucoup) que cela soit au niveau sentimental ou écolo.

Alors j'ai pas grand risque a me tromper en écrivant qu'il y a de forte chance que celui vous plaise aussi, et les presque 3 heures ne se voient pas passées.


----------



## boodou (17 Décembre 2009)

Where the wild things are (Max et les maximonstres).
Grand retour de Spike Jonze


----------



## jpmiss (17 Décembre 2009)

Baracca a dit:


> Alors j'ai pas grand risque a me tromper en écrivant qu'il y a de forte chance que celui vous plaise aussi, et les presque 3 heures ne se voient pas passées.


Ah ben avec la description que tu viens d'en faire t'as pas grand risque de te tromper en pensant que si je vais voir ce truc là je vais surement vomir mon diner de la veille dans le cou du gars assis devant moi bien avant que les 3 heures ne soient passées


----------



## Selthis (18 Décembre 2009)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ben avec la description que tu viens d'en faire t'as pas grand risque de te tromper en pensant que si je vais voir ce truc là je vais surement vomir mon diner de la veille dans le cou du gars assis devant moi bien avant que les 3 heures ne soient passées



Je ne suis pas trop fan des films cités plus haut, et pourtant, j'ai vraiment était très étonné par Avatar, jamais je ne suis revenu autant sur mes positions âpres avoir vu ce film, d'ailleurs mes amis a qui j'avais dis "je n'irai pas voir ça" se foutent bien de moi maintenant :d


----------



## yvos (18 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> pour Yvos : c'était bien la diffusion de teufun, mais sur la TNT on a droit à la V.O. D'ailleurs le service dit public ferait bien de proposer la même chose...)



j'avais même pas imaginé...ça fait longtemps que j'ai laissé tomber les films à la téloche pour ce genre de truc. Merci de l'info 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 08h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 08h40 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Ah ben avec la description que tu viens d'en faire t'as pas grand risque de te tromper en pensant que si je vais voir ce truc là je vais surement vomir mon diner de la veille dans le cou du gars assis devant moi bien avant que les 3 heures ne soient passées



C'est surtout qu'avec cette description, tu n'y serais de toutes façons pas allé 

Il y aura suffisamment de monde dans les salles pour rentabiliser le plan marketing et la promotion démentielle du film qui a trusté toutes les chroniques télé, info, radio, net pour que je passe mon tour. C'est un peu con comme raisonnement, le film est peut-être sympa, mais bon. 

On aura de toutes façons la même chose sur :
- le jeu video tiré du film ;
- le dvd du film ;
- la série inspirée du film ;
- la BO du film ;
- les sex toys du films (avec lesquels on passe trois heures trèeeeeeeees agréables)
- Avatar II
- le jeu vidéo tiré du film
-.....


Dans le genre féérie de Nowel, le Jonze m'a carrément tapé dans l'oeil. Boudou, tu l'as vu?


----------



## fedo (18 Décembre 2009)

> - Avatar II



maintenant on fait des prequel et des spin off.
y a plus que les européens qui font des II, III etc (Europacorp).

l'enjeu en ce moment c'est _Avatar_ contre le _Drôle de Noël de Scrooge_, 2 techniques de cinéma 3D brevetées.
les 2 films sont une vitrine technologique.


----------



## yvos (18 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> des prequel et des spin off.



qu'en dit ton proctologue? Cela se traite ou bien?


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Décembre 2009)

fedo a dit:


> l'enjeu en ce moment c'est _Avatar_ contre le _Drôle de Noël de Scrooge_, 2 techniques de cinéma 3D brevetées.
> les 2 films sont une vitrine technologique.



_Avatar _: grosse hésitation, peur de la promo cachant un film dont la bande-annonce résume à elle seule tout le film : 1 - il a perdu ses jambes, 2 - on lui donne un corps de remplacement, 3 - il tombe amoureux des bestioles bleues qu'il devait infiltrer, 4 - tout fini bien échange de ressources (S.V.P. par MP réponse  : oui/non à ceux qui l'auraient vu. Merci  )

_Drôle de Noël de Scrooge _: histoire connue. Vu la bande-annonce mais pas trop fan du rendu 3D proposé (un côté hyperréaliste qui donne un aspect mal fagoté limite nauséeux)...

À la vitrine technologique de l'année j'ajouterai (en dehors de Pixar :love: :love::love Mission G : association réel/virtuel très bien faite à mon avis.


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (18 Décembre 2009)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Mission G



On peut parler de films pronos ici ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Décembre 2009)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5322364 a dit:
			
		

> On peut parler de films pronos ici ?



Ni pronos, ni pornos. Juste de bêtes à poils  





Baracca a dit:


> Vu hier aussi Avatar en 3D et 'est superbement bien fait.
> 
> Histoire gentillette mais sans aucun défaut, donc c'est un point positif pour moi.
> Avec des messages remplis de bonnes ondes
> Aucunes violence gratuite, les scènes de boucheries n'étaient pas utiles pour le scénario et cela permet qu'un large public puisse le voir.



Vu également et en 3D. La 3D a ceci de redoutable que lorsque que c'est mal fichu et bien on voit quelques défauts, on perd en luminosité et globalement on a l'impression de voir le film un peu comme si on avait la tête plongée dans un aquarium avec un masque de plongée ayant pris l'eau. Dans Avatar, on voit quelques défauts de rendu 3D surtout au début mais rien de dramatique. Il y a des problèmes de profondeur de champ durant environ 30 minutes après le début du film et surtout durant les scènes un peu animées qui suivent ; c'est dommage. 
Lorsqu'on arrive à passer outre les effets 3D précités, on se laisse emporter par la poésie des images et les créatures hybrides aux formes étonnantes. Les 2/3 restant du film passent alors sans qu'on s'en rende compte. Pour résumer, je m'interroge encore sur la nécessité de le voir en 3D.
Je ne dirai rien sur l'histoire pour ne pas éventer le suspens.


----------



## Chang (20 Décembre 2009)

Hier j'ai enfin vu Millenium, en francais ... justement je commence la lecture du 3eme tome, j'avais un peu d'apprehension de ne pas trop en apprendre sur ce 3eme volet, mais en fait cela se concentre sur le tome 1. Faut-il en conclure quil y aura deux autres films ?

Sinon, c'est bien fait. On regrette un peu que tant de temps soit accorde au tuteur dans le film puisqu'on ne voit pas trop les consequences du tome 2 ... Mais le rythme est bon malgre tout, on ne s'ennuie pas pendant les 2h30 du film. Pas evident d'etre objectif sur le coup ... 

Les voix francaises sont nulles par contre, aucune emotion, on dirait une lecture de piece de theatre a l'ecole quand personne n'a envie de participer.


----------



## richard-deux (20 Décembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Hier j'ai enfin vu Millenium, en francais ... justement je commence la lecture du 3eme tome, j'avais un peu d'apprehension de ne pas trop en apprendre sur ce 3eme volet, mais en fait cela se concentre sur le tome 1. Faut-il en conclure quil y aura deux autres films ?
> 
> Sinon, c'est bien fait. On regrette un peu que tant de temps soit accorde au tuteur dans le film puisqu'on ne voit pas trop les consequences du tome 2 ... Mais le rythme est bon malgre tout, on ne s'ennuie pas pendant les 2h30 du film. Pas evident d'etre objectif sur le coup ...
> 
> Les voix francaises sont nulles par contre, aucune emotion, on dirait une lecture de piece de theatre a l'ecole quand personne n'a envie de participer.



Le film est plus épuré que le livre.
J'ai lu que finalement le projet de réaliser les 2 autres films ne se ferait pas.

Lorsque j'ai vu le film, je l'ai trouvé à peu près fidèle au premier livre même si certaines scènes ne se trouvent que dans le second tome.

Aussi, certains personnages sont absents (la fille de Mikael Blomkvist).
Ce qu'il manque, ce sont les relations perso entre Mikael Blomkvist et Lisbeth Salander.


----------



## Romuald (20 Décembre 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> .../...
> J'ai lu que finalement le projet de réaliser les 2 autres films ne se ferait pas.
> .../...



Peut-être que si mais allez savoir pourquoi, j'ai un peu peur du résultat


----------



## Chang (20 Décembre 2009)

richarddeux a dit:


> Ce qu'il manque, ce sont les relations perso entre Mikael Blomkvist et Lisbeth Salander.



Oui et non, leur relation n'est pas totalement absente, loin de la ... par contre la relation entre Blomkvist et la redatrice en chef de Millenium ... mais cela n'a que peu d'interet pour le film, finalement ...


----------



## Bitter Bierce (20 Décembre 2009)

Vu Avatar à l'instant.
Très, d'ailleurs trop, inspiré de Miyazaki, alors autant voir l'original et s'acheter/voir Princesse Mononoké ou le Château dans le ciel... où, là, les scénarios sont quand même un peu plus construits et les personnages plus profonds.
La destruction de l'arbre = attentat du 11/09, c'est pas très fin non plus.
Et puis c'est loooong. 
Mais bon, Cameron n'est pas un réalisateur d'une très grande légèreté. Ce n'est pas non plus ce qu'on lui demande, dirons ses fans.
Bref, pour moi : coup de pompe filmique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2009)

Bitter Bierce a dit:


> La destruction de l'arbre = attentat du 11/09, c'est pas très fin non plus.



Je ne vois pas bien ce que le 11 septembre vient faire là-dedans :rateau:


----------



## Bitter Bierce (20 Décembre 2009)

J'ai tout de suite pensé à la destruction des Twin Towers pendant ce passage, sentiment que j'ai senti confirmé lorsque l'avatar avance ensuite dans les cendres de la catastrophe.
Mais c'est juste une interprétation toute personnelle.


----------



## richard-deux (21 Décembre 2009)

Chang a dit:


> Oui et non, leur relation n'est pas totalement absente, loin de la ... par contre la relation entre Blomkvist et la redatrice en chef de Millenium ... mais cela n'a que peu d'interet pour le film, finalement ...



En revanche, dans le livre, M Blomkvist est embauché pour écrire un livre sur la famille or dans le film il est la recherche de Henriette.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Décembre 2009)

Romuald a dit:


> Peut-être que si mais allez savoir pourquoi, j'ai un peu peur du résultat



+1 Clooney  ?!!!!!! Un peu léger... J'aurais plutôt pensé à Viggo Mortensen, au vu de sa dernière prestation dans La route, voire Russell Krowe...


----------



## JPTK (23 Décembre 2009)

Ça va saigner !!
(enfin y paraît, encore un bon nanar de prévu)


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Décembre 2009)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça va saigner !!
> (enfin y paraît, encore un bon nanar de prévu)


Oui... Dahan écrit depuis lurette dans Mad Movies ; mais les films de fans, ça peut être assez calamiteux...


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2009)

Je me souvenais qu'il était très bien, mais pas qu'il était également superbement réalisé, avec cette musique omniprésente, un film vraiment particulier et beau.


----------



## Bitter Bierce (24 Décembre 2009)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Dahan écrit depuis lurette dans Mad Movies ; mais les films de fans, ça peut être assez calamiteux...



Genre le pacte des Loups ? :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (24 Décembre 2009)

Bitter Bierce a dit:


> Genre le pacte des Loups ? :rateau:



Ah ouai c'est lui


----------



## Chang (2 Janvier 2010)

Hier soir:







Caricature Blaxploitation a outrance. C'est marrant, c'est bourre de cliches et de fausses fautes de cadrages, de coupe, de jeu etc etc ... l'acteur principale etant le scenariste, il s'en donne a coeur joie. 

Cependant, il ne faudrait pas que ce genre de film devienne une habitude. Un pastiche, ca va ... mais si une tiree de pseudo pastiches arrivent derriere ca va devenir beaucoup moins divertissant.

Aussi, recemment jai vu *Taladega Nights*. Film completement loufoque, entirement (je devine) paye avec le product placement a outrance sur toute la longueur du fait des sponsors de l'equipe de Nascar des principaux personnages. 
A voir en VO absolument ou on rate les accents (surtout francais) et les dialogues croustillants.

[YOUTUBE]5A0-u85aAYg[/YOUTUBE]
​
Enfin, *Neuilly Sa Mere*. Pas mal, deja vu ... deja fait, ... Heureusement il y a quelques bons passages qui sauvent le tout.
​


----------



## bompi (2 Janvier 2010)

Sacha Baron Cohen y est assez impayable en Français prétentiard [un Français est _toujours_ prétentieux dans un film américain ].

D'une manière générale, je trouve les films de Will Ferrell très sympa voire hilarants à l'occasion. Je viens de voir Anchorman qui a des moments bien sinoque [un coup de chapeau à Steve Carell, flippant à force de débilité ] et des films comme Blades of Glory ou (encore meilleur, avec Woody Harrelson) Semi-pro sont épatants. On y retrouve ici et là, Ben Stiller, Tim Robbins, Vince Vaughn etc.

D'une manière générale, je suis séduit par la capacité de Will Ferrell à être pâteux, fat, moche (etc.) et son goût pour l'auto-dérision.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Janvier 2010)

Esther on s'en pose des questions à ton sujet... Bonne idée de scénario mais les dialogues sont parfois un peu plats et les déductions par forcément très bien amenées. Le réalisateur en fait des tonnes dans les premières images puis utilise quelques ficelles trop connues pour faire monter un peu la tension. La question est : "pourquoi ?". En fin de compte, était-il utile d'en faire des tonnes : par sûr. Vera Famiga me fait toujours autant penser à Joëlle (voir lien), Isabelle Fuhrman joue très bien tout comme l'angélique Aryana Engineer.
Je trouve que la façon dont est traitée l'histoire est trop convenue. L'hémoglobine ne suffit pas pour donner de la crédibilité à un film de ce genre. C'est un peu dommage. Il y avait matière à faire mieux.​


----------



## boodou (3 Janvier 2010)

Alors les avis sont partagés &#8230; des amis me l'ont vivement conseillé, d'autres n'ont pas apprécié du tout &#8230; la non-nomination à la sélection officielle à Cannes (???) , l'accueil poli mais pas si enthousiaste à la Quinzaine des Réalisateurs &#8230;
Moi j'ai pris une très grande claque.
Un chef-d'&#339;uvre, et le mot ici n'est pas galvaudé mais prend tout son sens.


----------



## Cleveland (3 Janvier 2010)

Hier soir , soirée DVD 

Tellement proches , 

Une petite comédie française par les réalisateur de Nos jours heureux bien sympathique complètement loufoque , c'est une film rafraichissant et ca fait du bien !!! 

Les Beaux Gosses , 

Dans les 10 films français de l'année pour moi !!! Ca rappelle plein de souvenirs , les acteurs jouent vraiment bien , on sent qu'ils s'amusent quand ils jouent et vraiment on s'ennuie pas , on rigole vraiment du début a la fin . On regrette même nos 15 ans  .

Neuilly Sa mère , 

C'est LOURD , c'est cliché de chez cliché , j'aurai vu cette bouze au cinéma , je serai parti 10 minutes après le début du film . 

C'est pas drôle , c'est vraiment une bouze ! Et dire que ce film a fait 2 millions d'entrées ? Ou va la france ....


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Mardi






Date de sortie cinéma : 3 février 2010 

Réalisé par Guy Ritchie 
Avec Robert Downey Jr., Jude Law, Mark Strong, plus 

Long-métrage américain, britannique, australien. Genre : Action, Aventure 
Durée : 2h08 min Année de production : 2008 
Distributeur : Warner Bros. France 

Synopsis : Aucune énigme ne résiste longtemps à Sherlock Holmes... Flanqué de son fidèle ami le Docteur John Watson, l'intrépide et légendaire détective traque sans relâche les criminels de tous poils. Ses armes : un sens aigu de l'observation et de la déduction, une érudition et une curiosité tous azimuts; accessoirement, une droite redoutable...
Mais une menace sans précédent plane aujourd'hui sur Londres - et c'est exactement le genre de challenge dont notre homme a besoin pour ne pas sombrer dans l'ennui et la mélancolie.
Après qu'une série de meurtres rituels a ensanglanté Londres, Holmes et Watson réussissent à intercepter le coupable : Lord Blackwood. A l'approche de son éxécution, ce sinistre adepte de la magie noire annonce qu'il reviendra du royaume des morts pour exercer la plus terrible des vengeances.
La panique s'empare de la ville après l'apparente résurrection de Blackwood. Scotland Yard donne sa langue au chat, et Sherlock Holmes se lance aussitôt avec fougue dans la plus étrange et la plus périlleuse de ses enquêtes...

Pas mal du tout même si c'est une adaptation très libre et avec beaucoup d'actions, à voir en oubliant un peu l'univers qu'on aime (ou pas) des oeuvres de Conan Doyle.


----------



## doudou83 (17 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Hier soir , soirée DVD
> *Neuilly Sa mère , *
> C'est* LOURD *, c'est cliché de chez cliché , j'aurai vu cette* bouze* au cinéma , je serai parti 10 minutes après le début du film .
> C'est pas drôle , c'est vraiment une bouze ! Et dire que ce film a fait 2 millions d'entrées ? *Ou va la france .*...



Depuis le temps que le film est sorti , tu aurais pu te renseigner sur les critiques (plutôt bonnes) ! et éventuellement ne pas le voir 
pour ta réflexion à 2 balles "* ou va la France *" tu es QUI pour juger les 2 millions de personnes qui sont allées voir le film ?!!!:hein:


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2010)

doudou83 a dit:


> Depuis le temps que le film est sorti , tu aurais pu te renseigner sur les critiques (plutôt bonnes) ! et éventuellement ne pas le voir
> pour ta réflexion à 2 balles "* ou va la France *" tu es QUI pour juger les 2 millions de personnes qui sont allées voir le film ?!!!:hein:



Bah un des 2 millions qui y est allé et qui a failli se pendre tellement c'était nul :rateau:


----------



## Cleveland (17 Janvier 2010)

La plupart des personnes qui ont été voir ce film ? les jeunes anti sarko ... c'est cliché de dire ça mais tellement vrai ...


----------



## Chang (17 Janvier 2010)

C'est quand meme pas terrible comme film ... mielleux, famille, des immigres gentils et des blancs de droite un peu mechants ... super cliche quand meme.

Enfin, on en est plus a ca pres


----------



## Cleveland (17 Janvier 2010)

Chang a dit:


> C'est quand meme pas terrible comme film ... mielleux, famille, des immigres gentils et des blancs de droite un peu mechants ... super cliche quand meme.
> 
> Enfin, on en est plus a ca pres




Merci


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2010)

Nan mais bon, allez voir des bouses et se plaindre ensuite c'est fort de café quand même


----------



## Anonyme (17 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Hier soir , soirée DVD
> 
> Tellement proches ,
> 
> ...



Je suis d'accord pour Neuilly sa mère , c'est vraiment cliché , c'est la première chose que je me suis dite après l'avoir regardé .

Par ailleurs , je n'ai pas trouvé avatar exceptionnel si on enlève la 3D , j'ai vraiment cru que je regardais un film genre cow boy/indien ou alors un truc d'ecolo .


----------



## Cleveland (17 Janvier 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Nan mais bon, allez voir des bouses et se plaindre ensuite c'est fort de café quand même




Je me plains pas ! J'aime faire ma propre opinion stou


----------



## JPTK (17 Janvier 2010)

Cleveland a dit:


> Je me plains pas ! J'aime faire ma propre opinion stou






.......


----------



## Chang (1 Février 2010)

Etant dans une passe documentaires, et ayant decouvert quelques maisons de diffusions interessantes:






Drosnick est un soldat americain qui a deserte l'armee en 1962 et s'est "refugie" en Coree du Nord, sans avoir repris contact avec les US depuis 40+ ans quand sa presence est toujours confirmee, son histoire "retrouvee". 

Personnage controverse, curieux, completement impregne de sa nouvelle culture. Il n'etait pas tout seul et d'autres vues sur la vie au quotidien en DPRK sont enoncees mais ce qui compte, c'est ce personnage en particulier car meme si il avait une opportunite, il ne partirait pas ...

Plus qu'un portrait, c'est une docu avec des images trop rares de la Coree du Nord. Vide, peu de monde dans les rues ... une vie simple sans pensee, sans vraiment reflechir. On a pas le temps, on a pas l'espace, ce n'est pas le but de l'etre humain, du peuple, de penser ...

Bien qu'un peu long, c'est un docu a voir absolument.

Et puis aussi:






Documentaire avec pour materiel audio visuel de base ce qu'un couple de jeunes noirs americains qui ne pouvaient/voulaient partir de la Nouvelle Orleans pendant l'ouragan Katrina a pu filmer ... 

Entre temoins des evenements et compte-rendu d'une situation de precarite d'une population pas si infime que ca, on se laisse emporter dans leur envie de survivre. 

Suit une incomprehension totale quand leur quartier n'est meme pas soumis a l'aide de l'Etat pour reconstruire mais surtout subsister aux besoins de base post-ouragan: bouffe, abris, pecule maigre pour repartie de presque zero ...​


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2010)

​

A serious man : d'un pathétique hilarant et toujours aussi bien réalisé. Pur moment de bonheur sur fond de vérité existentielle.


----------



## Gronounours (1 Février 2010)

Surpris que personne n'ait parlé de ce film encore&#8230;







Je l'ai vu il y a un moment maintenant, mais c'est un des films qui m'aura marqué en tant que spectateur.
Il y a très longtemps que je n'avais pas vu une salle complète applaudir à la fin d'une projection.

Un film à la fois tendre et réaliste sur le problème de l'apartheid, et surtout de comment en sortir. Les craintes des uns, les espoirs des autres est particulièrement bien représenté.

Je zappe sans difficultés sur les scènes de rugby, qui ne sont pas toujours très réalistes. Peut être encore plus parce que je me souvient très précisément de cette coupe du monde.

Mais bon, un américain tournant un film sur fond de rugby, c'est déjà suffisamment extraordinaire, ne lui demandons pas la lune. D'autant plus que les plans et axes choisit pour filmer ces scènes sont très intéressants.


Le plus bluffant de ce film, ce sont les attitudes corporelles et physique des acteurs.
Matt Damon et Morgan Freeman ont vraiment capté toute l'attitude de Pienaar et de Mandela. L'acteur jouant le "rôle" de Jonah Lomu aussi, c'est une copie conforme de cette tornade de 18 ans lors de la CdM.


Bref. Un excellent film humain. Vivement sa sortie en Blue Ray, j'ai hâte de me le revoir, et de découvrir le making off.


----------



## fpoil (1 Février 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Aussi, recemment jai vu *Taladega Nights*. Film completement loufoque, entirement (je devine) paye avec le product placement a outrance sur toute la longueur du fait des sponsors de l'equipe de Nascar des principaux personnages.
> A voir en VO absolument ou on rate les accents (surtout francais) et les dialogues croustillants.
> ​



Pas vu mais s'il y a Will Farell dedans (qui à co-écrit le scénar) et avec le même réalisateur que Step Brothers, je signe des deux mains et vais essayer de me le dégotter 

Sinon nous sommes tombés hier soir avec ma femme sur un film de Judd Apatow qui nous vais échappé : Knocked Up... tordant avec des répliques dantesques et une bande de freaks ados attardés as usual

PS : Pour moi Will Farell est un génie


----------



## aCLR (1 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​
> 
> A serious man : d'un pathétique hilarant et toujours aussi bien réalisé. Pur moment de bonheur sur fond de vérité existentielle.



Vu la semaine dernière
Pas accroché du tout

J'ai eu l'impression d'une mise en place des personnages jusqu'au clap de fin. Et le sentiment de rester sur ma faim lors de la dernière scène
J'ai effectivement souris par moment mais bon, comme celui d'avant (avec Brad Pitt) sitôt vu, sitôt oublié

En fait, je préfère quand ils donnent dans le sanglant.


----------



## JPTK (1 Février 2010)

Ça aurait pu être très bien, le livre doit l'être, mais là le film est artificiel, l'atmosphère de fin du monde est très mal rendue je trouve, du coup le film est plombé par ce manque de "réalisme".


----------



## Chang (1 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça aurait pu être très bien, le livre doit l'être, mais là le film est artificiel, l'atmosphère de fin du monde est très mal rendue je trouve, du coup le film est plombé par ce manque de "réalisme".



Mouais, c'etait tout de meme pas evident de faire 90mn avec 2 persos principaux et du vide ... Il aurait pu choisir d'axer plus sur la photo, sur l'ambiance, de choquer avec des images muettes du silence de fin du monde ...

Pas evident. Le film n'est pas a jeter du tout, mais le livre reste bien superieur dans l'installation de la "solitude" a deux et du danger permanent.


----------



## Chang (1 Février 2010)

Vu ca ... ca secoue un peu  ...  ... 


[YOUTUBE]oEI5ccR6JtA[/YOUTUBE]

(in english, jai pas trouved la version frenchaise)​


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Février 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça aurait pu être très bien, le livre doit l'être, mais là le film est artificiel, l'atmosphère de fin du monde est très mal rendue je trouve, du coup le film est plombé par ce manque de "réalisme".



Je l'ai trouvé bien long et comme tu dis manque de réalisme.    


Mais il y a pire actuellement    






Amis évangélistes, foncez c'est fait manifestement pour vous


----------



## TibomonG4 (1 Février 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5376345 a dit:
			
		

> Mais il y a pire actuellement




Malgré tout, c'est bien filmé avec des cadrages assez sympathiques au début  
Évocation lointaine de Fahrenheit 451 dans lequel les livres sont aussi appris par coeur, pour le reste les décors sont ceux de La Route, l'histoire est "illuminée" et en prime on a une intervention surprenante de Lara Croft à la fin


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Lara Croft à la fin



Wai, je rigolais vers la fin tellement c'était pathétique mais là c'était le summum, j'en pouvais plus.


----------



## fedo (1 Février 2010)

les temps sont durs et j'en viens à douter des frères Cohen.
mais comme précisé plus haut dans le sujet, les frères Cohen sanglants semblent également les plus cinglants.





déjà en 1985 ils s'attaquaient aux murs de l'Amérique Texane.
_Blood Simple_ est le démarrage de leur carrière. du sang oui, mais pas aussi simple qu'il n'y paraît dans la 1ère heure.
attention c'est un 1er film et un film des années 80. mais un très bon frères Cohen.

puis en regardant celui-là




on mesure le chemin parcouru.
du Texas vers la Californie, de la débrouille vers le confort.
ce film est un joyaux, un indispensable, qu'on soit fan ou pas du duo du Minnesota.
la réalisation au top, l'histoire incroyable de vies qui basculent et même de l'extraterrestre de Roswell (sans rire).

je me rencarde pour _A serious man_...


----------



## JPTK (2 Février 2010)

Pas mal, Cluzet est très bon comme d'hab 
Mélanie Laurent joue tellement bien que c'est pas elle en fait !!


----------



## Chang (6 Février 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ​
> 
> A serious man : d'un pathétique hilarant et toujours aussi bien réalisé. Pur moment de bonheur sur fond de vérité existentielle.



C'est un vrai petit bijou cinematographique ce film ... du debut jusqu'a la toute derniere seconde. Dialogues, scenar', photo, ambiance, musique ... pfiou, les freres Cohen en grande forme.


----------



## fedo (6 Février 2010)

Chang a dit:


> C'est un vrai petit bijou cinematographique ce film ... du debut jusqu'a la toute derniere seconde. Dialogues, scenar', photo, ambiance, musique ... pfiou, les freres Cohen en grande forme.



ben je l'ai vu et j'ai été un peu déçu. il y a des personnages et des trouvailles dont seuls les frères Cohen sont capables.

mais ça n'est pas du calibre d'un _Fargo_, _the Barber_ ou _NCFOM_.


----------



## Chang (6 Février 2010)

fedo a dit:


> ben je l'ai vu et j'ai été un peu déçu. il y a des personnages et des trouvailles dont seuls les frères Cohen sont capables.
> 
> mais ça n'est pas du calibre d'un _Fargo_, _the Barber_ ou _NCFOM_.



Les freres Cohen ne font pas que des films a la Fargo/The Barber ... ils sont aussi tres tres bon, mais plus poses sur une ambiance pesante, avec peu de dialogues ... 

Dans le cas d'A Serious Man, on retrouve une satire de la communaute Juive avec des caricatures assez enormes comme le rabin junior ou l'avocat. C'est un film plus axe sur les dialogues que je met sur un niveau similaire a Burn After Reading meme si les protagonistes ou les environements choisis respectivement different beaucoup ... 

Et Richard Kind brille par son absence physique pendant le premiere partie ...  ...


----------



## fedo (6 Février 2010)

> C'est un film plus axe sur les dialogues que je met sur un niveau similaire a Burn After Reading meme si les protagonistes ou les environements choisis respectivement different beaucoup ...



exact.

mais en France le film a été survendu...
d'où une légère déception des spectateurs.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Mardi
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sherlock en mode "clown" pourquoi pas ? Ça permet de frôler le côté génie torturé accro à la cocaïne en restant politiquement correct et ça fait rire. Il en perd sans doute un peu trop son flegme britannique et son âme sombre. On a aussi droit à quelques ralentis nous montrant la vélocité du fonctionnement de son cerveau et l'anticipation, sur les évènements, qui en découle. Watson en un joueur compulsif sans culture aucune, pourquoi pas ? Enfin tout cela est juste dit mais le reste personnage est lisse, dommage. En fin de compte, le film est traité sur le mode d'un Wild Wild West presque londonien. On aime ou on n'aime pas.


----------



## Anonyme (26 Février 2010)

Synopsis : En 1954, le marshal Teddy Daniels et son coéquipier Chuck Aule sont envoyés enquêter sur l'île de Shutter Island, dans un hôpital psychiatrique où sont internés de dangereux criminels. L'une des patientes, Rachel Solando, a inexplicablement disparu. Comment la meurtrière a-t-elle pu sortir d'une cellule fermée de l'extérieur ? Le seul indice retrouvé dans la pièce est une feuille de papier sur laquelle on peut lire on peut lire une suite de chiffres et de lettres sans signification apparente. Oeuvre cohérente d'une malade, ou cryptogramme ?

Je suis bluffé par la retranscription du livre à l'écran, bon film mais comme je l'avais lu il n'y a pas longtemps je connaissais presque les scènes par coeur ...


----------



## Dionysos-06 (26 Février 2010)

Désolé j'ai pas lu tout le fil car il était trop long...

---

Si je retiens des films c'est "Full Metal Jacket" or "Doctor Strangelove"...
De Stanley Kubrick 

"Full Metal Jacket" : mon préféré est celui qu'on appelle "Baleine" et il a une fin honorable 
"Doctor Strangelove" : une fable folle sur la bombe H 

---

Après on a aussi les "Reanimator" et éventuellement "Nécronomicon"...
Inspirés de Lovecraft :love:

---

Enfin je termine sur une petite note avant une question ou deux...
-
Est-ce que quelqu'un aime ce Disney de 1951 appelé Alice's Adventures in Wonderland  ?
Il paraît que c'est le moins bon Disney, par contre j'ai adoré 
-
Est-ce que quelqu'un a vu "Neverland" ou "Dreamchild" ?
Neverland -> sur James Matthew Barrie
Dreamchild -> sur Lewis Carroll
-
Et "Farenheit 451", "Brazil" ou "1984" qu'en pensez-vous ?
-

Merci d'avance de vos réponses éclairées


----------



## PATOCHMAN (26 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Merci d'avance de vos réponses éclairées



Rhaaaaa! Mais arrête donc de leur beurrer la raie! Déjà qu'ils se la racontent à fond...


----------



## TibomonG4 (28 Février 2010)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je suis bluffé par la retranscription du livre à l'écran, bon film mais comme je l'avais lu il n'y a pas longtemps je connaissais presque les scènes par coeur ...



Bon film  Un bémol toutefois : l'indice qui détruit tout suspens dès lors qu'il est perçu et qui fait qu'ensuite tout semble être un peu trop lourd et traîner en longueur. Il aurait pu se passer de ce fameux indice et être un peu plus de subtile à d'autres moments du film pour jouer davantage avec le spectateur


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

Avais-tu lu le livre avant ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (28 Février 2010)

Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Et "Farenheit 451"


C'est pourri.



Dionysos-06 a dit:


> "Brazil"


C'est à chier



Dionysos-06 a dit:


> ou "1984"


C'est de la merde.



Dionysos-06 a dit:


> Merci d'avance de vos réponses éclairées



Pas de quoi.


----------



## sc3fab (1 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> C'est pourri.
> 
> 
> C'est à chier
> ...



Je crois qu'il te demandait un avis et non un exposé sur les excréments


----------



## JPTK (1 Mars 2010)

je me souvenais plus que ce film était aussi réussi


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (1 Mars 2010)

C'est nul, j'ai été super déçu quand je me suis rendu compte que ce n'était pas du porno


----------



## JPTK (1 Mars 2010)

[Vezøul]Numerø41;5409395 a dit:
			
		

> C'est nul, j'ai été super déçu quand je me suis rendu compte que ce n'était pas du porno




Ouai surtout qu'au début tu te dis que c'est bon et que c'est bien parti et en fait nan, après y a des personnes de couleurs en plus 


Sinon j'ai revu avec plaisir également :






et


----------



## sc3fab (1 Mars 2010)

Qui a vu le dernier de Tony Gatlif "_Liberté_", bon    pas bon


----------



## Chang (1 Mars 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> je me souvenais plus que ce film était aussi réussi
> 
> AMERICAN HISTORY X​



J'avais ete super decu par ce film. Je l'ai pense trop facile a enfoncer des portes ouvertes ... 

Autant le sujet peut etre interessant, autant je trouve qu'il faut une certaine originalite pour ne pas redire les evidences partagees par le public quil vise ...

Il n'empeche, ca fait tellement longtemps que je l'ai vu et je le re-regarderai bien avec un oeil neuf ...


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Mars 2010)

Chang a dit:


> je le re-regarderai bien avec un oeil neuf ...



ah, t'en as trouvé un alors?
T'es con, t'aurais du attendre, à Casto, le mois prochain ya une promo, ils te font le deuxième à - 30%.


----------



## Chang (1 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ah, t'en as trouvé un alors?
> T'es con, t'aurais du attendre, à Casto, le mois prochain ya une promo, ils te font le deuxième à - 30%.



Mince, trop tard ... le mien est commande et il devrait pas tarder ... et pis de toute facon, ceux dispos a Casto ils sont made in china tout pareil ... :rateau: ...


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> ah, t'en as trouvé un alors?
> T'es con, t'aurais du attendre, à Casto, le mois prochain ya une promo, ils te font le deuxième à - 30%.


 
C'est vrai ?
Mince !

J'ai voulu faire mon bobo, je suis allé m'en acheter un au BHV - ça m'a coûté un bras.
Je me demande si j'ai gagné au change...



Sinon, j'ai vu *BROTHERS* - un film où on pleure comme d'habitude j'aime pas trop - en plus avec Tobbey McGuire...
Bref, ça partait mal.
Ben, en fait, c'est bien.
Pas dénué de longueurs et de quelques stéréotypes par-ci, par-là, mais bon...

Nan, bien.


----------



## mado (1 Mars 2010)

Vous avez commandé ceux avec la fonction 3D intégrée ? Paraît que ça va devenir obligatoire pour aller au ciné maintenant.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2010)

mado a dit:


> Vous avez commandé ceux avec la fonction 3D intégrée ? Paraît que ça va devenir obligatoire pour aller au ciné maintenant.


 
Oui.
Mais, vu que je n'en ai changé qu'un, c'est très génant - l'autre continue à être un bête vieux modèle à l'ancienne...

Je ne vois en 3D que d'un côté !

Du coup, je ne regarde les choses que d'un oeil - lequel ? ça dépend de si je veux les voir en 3D ou pas (ça se complique).

Mais, du coup, je perd la notion des distances puisque je n'ai qu'un oeil d'ouvert et me voilà à tout voir en 3D à plat - comme une sorte de 2D mais avec l'impression que ça pourrait être en relief, quoi !

En plus, comme mon oeil 3D est du côté où était le bras que ça m'a coûté pour l'avoir, je ne peux même pas me servir de mon bras pour apprécier la profondeur plate que je voie de ce côté là !

La profondeur de la platitude ou le plat de la profondeur.
Et la migraine qui va avec.
(La migraine, l'ami graine... Tu parles d'un ami !)


----------



## JPTK (1 Mars 2010)

Chang a dit:


> J'avais ete super decu par ce film. Je l'ai pense trop facile a enfoncer des portes ouvertes ...
> 
> Autant le sujet peut etre interessant, autant je trouve qu'il faut une certaine originalite pour ne pas redire les evidences partagees par le public quil vise ...
> 
> Il n'empeche, ca fait tellement longtemps que je l'ai vu et je le re-regarderai bien avec un oeil neuf ...



Difficile d'éviter les clichés, surtout quand les situations elles-même le sont, cependant la réalisation est très bonne, tout comme les acteurs. C'est loin d'être LE film sur le sujet, mais c'est un film qui a le mérite de combiner plusieurs qualités et qui pourra donc toucher un large public sans pour autant se vautrer dans la fange marketing en voulant ratisser bcp trop large.


----------



## JPTK (14 Avril 2010)

Bon bah un nouveau très bon film de Kervern et Delépine


----------



## TimeCapsule (15 Avril 2010)

*Excellent, très bon rythme, crédible et... sans "non-dit"* ​


----------



## boodou (15 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Excellent, très bon rythme, crédible et... sans "non-dit"* ​



                                                 genre à la fin on sait qui est lemmy, pardon,  l&#8217;ennemi de Matt Damon ?


----------



## corscia (20 Avril 2010)

je viens de regarder inglourious basterds le top ca change car je suis allé voir le choc des titans la semaine derniere et l'histoire était nul comparé a la version origine décéption


----------



## Chang (20 Avril 2010)

corscia a dit:


> je viens de regarder inglourious basterds le top ca change car je suis allé voir le choc des titans la semaine derniere et l'histoire était nul comparé a la version origine décéption



Rien compris ...


----------



## corscia (20 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Rien compris ...



c'est quoi que t'as pas compris?

hier j'ai vu inglourious basterds  et il était au top.
sinon j'ai vu le choc des titans la semaine derniere je l'ai trouvé nul j'ai préféré la version de 1981.


----------



## jpmiss (20 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Rien compris ...


C'est parce que tu ne parles pas couramment le Kikoulol.


----------



## corscia (20 Avril 2010)

moi pas parler le  Kikoulol mais veut bien apprendre


----------



## fredintosh (20 Avril 2010)

Mieux vaudrait commencer par le français...


----------



## corscia (20 Avril 2010)




----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Avril 2010)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> *Excellent, très bon rythme, crédible et... sans "non-dit"* ​



Vu également, bon film qui se veut non consensuel mais qui l'est assez en fin de compte. Bon rythme, bon jeu des acteurs et bonne réalisation même si les premières minutes en caméra subjective sont quasi-exclusivement réservées à Matt Damon et tournent presque à la paparazzade. À voir en VO si possible car le doublage n'est pas terrible.


----------



## rizoto (21 Avril 2010)

corscia a dit:


>



Toi, je sens qu'on va t'adorer

Sinon, le weekend dernier :





Énorme, je ne comprends pas pourquoi il n'a reçu que des critiques moyennes en France !?


----------



## DeepDark (21 Avril 2010)

L'aut' soir, je suis allé voir ça :








> A leur sortie de prison, une jeune femme et un jeune homme musiciens décident de monter un groupe. Ils parcourent Téhéran à la rencontre d'autres musiciens underground et tentent de les convaincre de quitter l'Iran. N'ayant aucune chance de se produire à Téhéran, ils rêvent de sortir de la clandestinité et de jouer en Europe. Mais que faire sans argent et sans passeport ...



Téhéran underground.
Une bombe.




Ça faisait longtemps qu'un film vu au cinéma ne m'avait pas autant emballé. C'est dire


----------



## mado (23 Avril 2010)

​ 
Je n'ai pas l'âme ni le talent d'une critique de cinéma. Juste envie de parler quelques minutes de *New York I Love You*, vu hier soir, dans un petit cinéma de ma ville. 
Séance tardive, nickel pour sortir en douceur de ce film un peu particulier qui regroupe 11 réalisateurs et une galerie de personnages tous très attachants, émouvants et énigmatiques à souhait. 
11 courts métrages qui s'enchainent incroyablement bien, sans ruptures. Une balade pleine de tendresse et de douceur dans cette ville cosmopolite. 

Pas de LCD Soundsystem dans la BO.. Mais rien ne vous empêche de réécouter leur morceau du même nom en rentrant, de boire un dernier verre du bourgogne laissé sur la table, de regarder une cigarette se consummer, avec au loin les lumières de la ville..
Bref, j'ai beaucoup aimé


----------



## fedo (24 Avril 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vu également, bon film qui se veut non consensuel mais qui l'est assez en fin de compte. Bon rythme, bon jeu des acteurs et bonne réalisation même si les premières minutes en caméra subjective sont quasi-exclusivement réservées à Matt Damon et tournent presque à la paparazzade. À voir en VO si possible car le doublage n'est pas terrible.




Vu en VO et je rejoins la critique du Monde, c'est un peu l'_Irak dans la peau_
beaucoup d'intensité mais moins d'action qu'un _Jason Bourne_, plus de politique et moins d'intrigues également.
ça n'égale pas le dernier Bourne mais c'est très bien filmé.
un reproche au film néanmoins, il veut se donner une épaisseur politique mais effectivement le résultat trop réducteur de mon point de vue (n'interprétez pas mes propos comme justifiant quoique ce soit).


----------



## jpmiss (25 Avril 2010)

rizoto a dit:


> Énorme, je ne comprends pas pourquoi il n'a reçu que des critiques moyennes en France !?


Euh t'es sur de ça? Moi je ne l'ai pas vu mais pour avoir lu, vu et entendu pas mal de critiques elles étaient toutes positives voir très positives...


----------



## rizoto (25 Avril 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Euh t'es sur de ça? Moi je ne l'ai pas vu mais pour avoir lu, vu et entendu pas mal de critiques elles étaient toutes positives voir très positives...



Non pas vraiment, c'est juste une impression !


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Avril 2010)

Ah ben tiens, je crois pas qu'on en ait parlé ici (ou alors j'ai zappé, ça c'est une possibilité.  ) : je suis allé voir Alice au pays des Merveilles récemment.

Bon, ben c'est un tim burton, donc plein de bonnes idées, des personnages plutôt réussis (la reine blanche maniérée au possible, j'ai beaucoup aimé), un johnny depp trop consistant par rapport à l'importance de son personnage, j'ai trouvé, mais c'est assez subjectif...

Par contre la 3D, pardon.

c'est la première fois que je vais voir un film en 3D au cinoche, si c'est comme ça à chaque fois, c'est vraiment pas la peine de s'emmerder.
Déjà, je porte des lunettes de vue, alors leurs lunettes merdiques toutes petites à mettre par dessus, merci.
Et pour ce qui est de ce qu'on gagne visuellement, j'ai trouvé que c'était zéro. Honnêtement j'aurais préféré un film classique sans ces effets à la con qui n'apportent rien ou presque.

Je sais qu'on en est aux débuts de la 3D au cinéma, mais justement, à mon avis ils feraient mieux de progresser AVANT d'essayer de nous en mettre plein, la vue, parce que là pour le coup ça ne sert à rien, en fin à mon sens.

Quelqu'un a eu le même sentiment?


----------



## boodou (25 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je sais qu'on en est aux débuts de la 3D au cinéma, mais justement, à mon avis ils feraient mieux de progresser AVANT d'essayer de nous en mettre plein, la vue, parce que là pour le coup ça ne sert à rien, en fin à mon sens.
> 
> Quelqu'un a eu le même sentiment?



Fab' ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (25 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Je sais qu'on en est aux débuts de la 3D au cinéma, mais justement, à mon avis ils feraient mieux de progresser AVANT d'essayer de nous en mettre plein, la vue, parce que là pour le coup ça ne sert à rien, en fin à mon sens.
> 
> Quelqu'un a eu le même sentiment?



Même sentiment que toi sur Avatar et Alice  Je laisse Fab' t'expliquer la différence entre 3D et 2D trafiquée en 3D grâce à l'informatique. Question image, on est loin de l'imax3D


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ben tiens, je crois pas qu'on en ait parlé ici (ou alors j'ai zappé, ça c'est une possibilité.  ) : je suis allé voir Alice au pays des Merveilles récemment.
> 
> Bon, ben c'est un tim burton, donc plein de bonnes idées, des personnages plutôt réussis (la reine blanche maniérée au possible, j'ai beaucoup aimé), un johnny depp trop consistant par rapport à l'importance de son personnage, j'ai trouvé, mais c'est assez subjectif...
> 
> ...



Ayant aussi des lunettes et étant voir avatar (Que j'ai détesté , j'ai quitté la salle avant la fin tellement je trouvais ça grotesque ) , j'ai eu mal à la tête et j'ai trouvé les effets bof aussi.
Au début , c'est nouveau donc on apprécie puis lorsque on voit que tout n'est pas en 3D , on trouve ça un peu dommage d'avoir qu'une partie de l'image en 3D (Et encore , puisque cela me fait mal à la tête).
Concernant Avatar , c'est le film le plus nul que j'ai vu , même comparé à Neuilly Sa mère.


----------



## Fab'Fab (26 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah ben tiens, je crois pas qu'on en ait parlé ici (ou alors j'ai zappé, ça c'est une possibilité.  ) : je suis allé voir Alice au pays des Merveilles récemment.
> 
> Bon, ben c'est un tim burton, donc plein de bonnes idées, des personnages plutôt réussis (la reine blanche maniérée au possible, j'ai beaucoup aimé), un johnny depp trop consistant par rapport à l'importance de son personnage, j'ai trouvé, mais c'est assez subjectif...
> 
> ...



Alors deux choses.
Alice fait partie de ces nombreux films qui n'ont pas été prévus pour la 3D au départ et on été "transformés" en 3D après tournage.
Bien évidemment, le procédé n'est pas optimum.
On a le même soucis avec la Choc des Titans par exemple.

Pour les lunettes, toujours privilégier les cinés en RealD, c'est à dire avec lunettes passives qui ne fatiguent pas les yeux et sont légères.
AU mieux on peut même acheter les siennes
Pour ma part, j'ai ceci (photo de droite sur la page)

Mais attention, elles ne sont compatibles que dans les cinémas équipés RealD. Pas dans les cinémas avec lunettes actives.

Vous n'aurez pas du tout ce problème de 3D "trafiquée" avec ce film là, par exemple...


----------



## boodou (26 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vous n'aurez pas du tout ce problème de 3D "trafiquée" avec ce film là, par exemple...



Une question de bobby à propos de ce film : *Y AURA DES NICHONS ???*


----------



## mado (26 Avril 2010)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Quelqu'un a eu le même sentiment?



Je partais avec a priori négatif, renforcé par le fait que, pour la voir en VO cette Alice, à un horaire à peu près correct, pas le choix, obligée de passer par la 3D.

Finalement, je me suis laissée embarquer avec un grand plaisir dans ce monde en relief (salle équipée en RealD). J'ai trouvé que le procédé collait à merveille p) à cet univers où les repères dimensionnels sont bousculés. Comme un parti pris de "mise en scène" qui rajouterait du sens à l'ensemble. 

En revanche, l'avalanche de 3D commence à me faire sacrément chier, c'est clair.





(@ jptk : tu vois on peut aimer Alice et New York..  )
(@ fab : je ne suis pas sûre que votre attaché de presse t'ait entendu.. ça devient pire que le spam si je peux me permettre..)


----------



## JPTK (26 Avril 2010)

mado a dit:


> (@ jptk : tu vois on peut aimer Alice et New York..  )



Oui possible, mais bon Burton fait du cinéma sous vide depuis un bail quand même... moi je me suis arrêté au cavalier sans tête et encore je m'étais endormi :rateau:


----------



## gKatarn (26 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Vous n'aurez pas du tout ce problème de 3D "trafiquée" avec ce film là, par exemple...



/me va signaler à qui de droit cette publicité abusive contraire à la Charte


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Avril 2010)

mado a dit:


> Je partais avec a priori négatif, renforcé par le fait que, pour la voir en VO cette Alice, à un horaire à peu près correct, pas le choix, obligée de passer par la 3D.
> 
> Finalement, je me suis laissée embarquer avec un grand plaisir dans ce monde en relief (salle équipée en RealD). J'ai trouvé que le procédé collait à merveille p) à cet univers où les repères dimensionnels sont bousculés. Comme un parti pris de "mise en scène" qui rajouterait du sens à l'ensemble.
> 
> En revanche, l'avalanche de 3D commence à me faire sacrément chier, c'est clair.



Autant pour Avatar j'ai regretté la surenchère 3D sur les détails autant j'ai regretté que Burton, alors que le sujet s'y prêtait vraiment, ne nous la vende pas davantage et pour cause... 
Tout est une question de dosage 

Il ne faudrait pas qu'on nous donne de la 3D jusqu'à l'éc&#339;urement. Si c'est juste pour faire payer les entrées plus chères sans que la qualité suive alors c'est dommage. De plus, le public n'est pas assez averti des différences dont parlait Fab dans son post.


----------



## yvos (26 Avril 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon bah un nouveau très bon film de Kervern et Delépine



Vu et approuvé à moitié. Je pense qu'ils sont passés à pas grand chose d'un truc génial. La quête de Mammuth permet d'aborder différents sujets, avec quelques moments très oniriques, renforcé par l'utilisation d'un pellicule bien particulière. Depardieu est parfait dans ce rôle.
Mais au final, c'est assez inégal, avec des longueurs et des digressions dont on se demande bien ce qu'elles foutent là. Aurait pu mieux faire.


----------



## boodou (26 Avril 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Mais au final, c'est assez inégal, avec des longueurs et des digressions dont on se demande bien ce qu'elles foutent là. Aurait pu mieux faire.



ET C'EST MEME PAS EN 3D !!!


----------



## fredintosh (26 Avril 2010)

boodou a dit:


> ET C'EST MEME PAS EN 3D !!!



Encore heureux, parce que Depardieu en 3D... :affraid:


----------



## Fab'Fab (27 Avril 2010)

mado a dit:


> En revanche, l'avalanche de 3D commence à me faire sacrément chier, c'est clair.



Marrant.
On a dit la même chose avec l'arrivée du parlant puis de la couleur...


----------



## yvos (27 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Marrant.
> On a dit la même chose avec l'arrivée du parlant puis de la couleur...



ouais, et ben les Bronzés 3 ou Les Chti en muet, ça serait pas plus mal


----------



## Vincere44 (28 Avril 2010)

Je pense (enfin j'espère) que la 3D restera une option et ne deviendra pas un standard comme ont pu l'être les précédentes évolutions. Mais je ne me fais pas trop d'illusions, chaque avancée a envahi le marché sans demander son reste. Personnellement j'adhère pas du tout au Blu-Ray mais on a pas le choix, il va envahir le marché. Progrès, progrès...

Sinon pour répondre au sujet, dans le mode "Bienvenue après tout le monde", j'ai récemment vu *Avatar* et je dois dire que j'ai été totalement surpris. Je n'avais jamais vu une image du film, fuyant la promo lors de sa sortie vu que ça sentais le blockbuster US. Et comme je ne regarde pas la TV, je n'avais que très peu entendu parler du film. J'ai décidé de lui donner une chance et finalement, même s'il mélange énormément de références, c'est un film magnifique.


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Avril 2010)

Vincere44;5467492
Sinon pour répondre au sujet a dit:
			
		

> Avatar[/B] et je dois dire que j'ai été totalement surpris. Je n'avais jamais vu une image du film, fuyant la promo lors de sa sortie vu que ça sentais le blockbuster US. Et comme je ne regarde pas la TV, je n'avais que très peu entendu parler du film. J'ai décidé de lui donner une chance et finalement, même s'il mélange énormément de références, c'est un film magnifique.



Je ne l'ai toujours pas vu... :rose:

Cela dit la débauche d'images de synthèses m'a toujours gonflé alors ça me freine pas mal...


----------



## Chang (28 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne l'ai toujours pas vu... :rose:
> 
> Cela dit la débauche d'images de synthèses m'a toujours gonflé alors ça me freine pas mal...



Ca ne vaut surement pas tout le brassage mediatique qui lui a ete reserve, mais c'est pas "mauvais". C'est un bon film d'animation, familiale, plaisant ... 



> Personnellement j'adhère pas du tout au Blu-Ray mais on a pas le choix, il va envahir le marché. Progrès, progrès...



Ca je ne comprends pas ... j'ai vu quelques films en Blue Ray sur un ecran HD, la difference est sans appel. En plus ca rend beaucoup de bouses bien plus agreables parce que l'image est superbe.


----------



## rizoto (28 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Ca ne vaut surement pas tout le brassage mediatique qui lui a ete reserve, mais c'est pas "mauvais". C'est un bon film d'animation, familiale, plaisant ...



Je l'ai trouve nulle a chier. scenario vu et revu. 3D bof, volume sonore digne d'un avion au décollage. 

En plus Sigourney était bien mieux dans Alien. La, elle est vraiment niaise.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> En plus ca rend beaucoup de bouses bien plus agreables parce que l'image est superbe.



Si je peux me permettre : une bouze reste une bouze, même en blueray


----------



## Grug (29 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je ne l'ai toujours pas vu... :rose:
> 
> Cela dit la débauche d'images de synthèses m'a toujours gonflé alors ça me freine pas mal...


Pas mieux, pas vu non plus.

(C'est la  ton meilleur post de promo pour ce que tu sais)


----------



## Scalounet (29 Avril 2010)

Bonjour toutes et tous,
je vais m'incruster et donner un avis....


je ne sais pas si ce film a été cité, mais pour moi, un des meilleurs films qu'il m'ait été donné de voir jusqu'à présent est COLLISION... 
certainement le 1er film qui lie aussi bien le destin croisé de plusieurs personnes tout en regroupant une histoire commune.  

a voir au moins 2 fois pour en apprécier les subtilités. 

un véritable chef d'oeuvre !


----------



## Chang (30 Avril 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre : une bouze reste une bouze, même en blueray



M'est avis que t'as jamais vu Iron Man en rayon bleu sur un 50" avec 5.1 ... et surtout, avec de la vodka ... t'en prends plein les mirettes ...  ...


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> M'est avis que t'as jamais vu Iron Man en rayon bleu sur un 50" avec 5.1 ... et surtout, avec de la vodka ... t'en prends plein les mirettes ...  ...



ouémébon, se prendre une bouse de 50" dans les mirettes...:sick:

Je passe mon tour


----------



## woulf (30 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> M'est avis que t'as jamais vu Iron Man en rayon bleu sur un 50" avec 5.1 ... et surtout, avec de la vodka ... t'en prends plein les mirettes ...  ...



Ouais mais ça compte pas, c'est pas une bouse Iron Man   :mouais:

Tiens sinon, j'ai revu le premier jour du reste de ta vie l'autre jour à la téloche (les sorties de film français au Québec, c'est vraiment très en retard - quand c'est seulement distribué...), et j'ai encore plus aimé la 2e fois que la première !
Mais bon, je l'ai pas vu en bloue raie...


----------



## gKatarn (30 Avril 2010)

Chang a dit:


> M'est avis que t'as jamais vu Iron Man en rayon bleu sur un 50" avec 5.1 ... et surtout, avec de la vodka ... t'en prends plein les mirettes ...  ...



Ben le blueray ne fait qu'augmenter la définition de la bouze... qui reste cependant une bouze, même si elle est plus joile :rateau:

Et IronMan n'est pas si nul que çà, sauf pour les intellos de Télérama


----------



## Chang (30 Avril 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben le blueray ne fait qu'augmenter la définition de la bouze... qui reste cependant une bouze, même si elle est plus joile :rateau:
> 
> Et IronMan n'est pas si nul que çà, sauf pour les intellos de Télérama



Disons que c'est le genre de film typique pour ce support ... pleins d'images de synthese, du son de partout et un scenar' a 100 a l'heure.On repassera pour les acteurs.

Bref ... le blue ray c'est bien cool, meme si la portee est limitee sur des films moins tape a l'oeil.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Avril 2010)

C'est vrai.
On aurait du rester en VHS en fait.
On s'en fout de la qualité de l'image. :sleep:


----------



## WebOliver (30 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est vrai.
> On aurait du rester en VHS en fait.
> On s'en fout de la qualité de l'image. :sleep:



Non on s'en fout pas mais tu sais bien qu'on vit une époque où la forme a largement pris le dessus sur le fond. 

On a rien à dire, mais on le dit quand même. Quitte à le gueuler.
On porte aux nues un film, parce que l'image est en 3D, mais on s'intéresse peu au scénario.
On poste un message polémique sur Internet, sur un forum, un blog. On veut savoir qui l'a écrit. Le messager prends le dessus sur le message.


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Avril 2010)

WebOliver a dit:


> Non on s'en fout pas mais tu sais bien qu'on vit une époque où la forme a largement pris le dessus sur le fond.
> 
> On a rien à dire, mais on le dit quand même. Quitte à le gueuler.
> On porte aux nues un film, parce que l'image est en 3D, mais on s'intéresse peu au scénario.
> On poste un message polémique sur Internet, sur un forum, un blog. On veut savoir qui l'a écrit. Le messager prends le dessus sur le message.



J'ai lu un truc très bien avant de commencer à tourner en 3D:
"tourner en relief n'en apporte pas aux projets qui n'en n'ont pas".
Je garde ça en tête pour ce que je fais...
Et même si je suis d'accord sur la qualité des films, dire que le bluray ne sert à rien, c'est ridicule.
Une merde ne bluray reste une merde, mais au moins l'image est bonne.


----------



## Chang (30 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> dire que le bluray ne sert à rien, c'est ridicule.



Mais qui a dit cela ici ... ? Qui a dit que la VHS c'etait mieux ... ?

:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2010)

Pour ce qui est de Avatar, je m'attendais à ce que j'ai vu : un bon divertissement et si il a été conçu en 3D, tant mieux pour le spectacle, je ne me suis pas ennuyé. Au niveau du scenario, sans être mauvais, c'est sûr que ça a déjà été vu et revu, c'est dommage, mais ça aussi je m'y attendais.

J'ai acheté le blu-ray. 

Et j'aurais mieux fait d'attendre: pas un seul bonus (oui je n'ai pas regardé la pochette), juste un dvd-pour-utiliser-en-vacance.


----------



## gKatarn (30 Avril 2010)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Une merde ne bluray reste une merde, mais au moins l'image est bonne.



Ben c'est bien ce que je disais   

T'as trop abusé des lunettes 3D que tu sais plus lire ?  :love:


----------



## Romuald (30 Avril 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Ben c'est bien ce que je disais
> 
> T'as trop abusé des lunettes 3D que tu sais plus lire ?  :love:



Faut seulement que t'écrives en relief


----------



## jpmiss (30 Avril 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Et j'aurais mieux fait d'attendre: pas un seul bonus (oui je n'ai pas regardé la pochette), juste un dvd-pour-utiliser-en-vacance.


M'enfin mais qui regarde ces putains de bonus? A part quand il s'agit d'un petit court-métrage comme dans certains Pixar ça n'a jamais aucun intérêt


----------



## bompi (30 Avril 2010)

+1


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> M'enfin mais qui regarde ces putains de bonus? A part quand il s'agit d'un petit court-métrage comme dans certains Pixar ça n'a jamais aucun intérêt



Je ne parle pas des bandes-annonces mais des reportages* sur la réalisation du film. Surtout que dans ce cas-ci ça doit être intéressant d'un point de vue technique. 

Je suppose que dans quelques semaines ont va avoir droit à un coffret collector avec un disque supplémentaire rien qu'avec les reportages. 


*ceux sur la réalisation du Seigneur des Anneaux (édition longue) sont fabuleux. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> M'enfin mais qui regarde ces putains de bonus?



Moi! J'ai beaucoup appris, ainsi, sur la manière dont on fabriquait du cinématographe... C'est inouï!


----------



## yvos (1 Mai 2010)

Tu confondrais pas avec Bonux?


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2010)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne parle pas des bandes-annonces mais des reportages* sur la réalisation du film.



Perso j'en ai rien à foutre de la réalisation du film.


----------



## Chang (1 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> M'enfin mais qui regarde ces putains de bonus? A part quand il s'agit d'un petit court-métrage comme dans certains Pixar ça n'a jamais aucun intérêt



Ouai voila, quand c'est Gisele Kerozene , Captain X et Vibroboy en bonus de Dobbermann, la par contre, ya du monde ... :love: ...

Pixar a la sauce Dobermann, ou inversement, en voila une proposition de bonus !!!  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Ouai voila, quand c'est Gisele Kerozene , Captain X et Vibroboy en bonus de Dobbermann, la par contre, ya du monde ... :love: ...


Ben faut voir que là les bonus sont plus intéressants que le film...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Mai 2010)

ouai et pi cé pa fassil a trouvé sur lai site torent lai baunus !


----------



## jpmiss (1 Mai 2010)

Laul


----------



## gKatarn (1 Mai 2010)

Non JP : Laul*e*


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Perso j'en ai rien à foutre de la réalisation du film.



Ok


----------



## l'écrieur (3 Mai 2010)

yvos a dit:


> Vu et approuvé à moitié. Je pense qu'ils sont passés à pas grand chose d'un truc génial. La quête de Mammuth permet d'aborder différents sujets, avec quelques moments très oniriques, renforcé par l'utilisation d'un pellicule bien particulière. Depardieu est parfait dans ce rôle.
> Mais au final, c'est assez inégal, avec des longueurs et des digressions dont on se demande bien ce qu'elles foutent là. Aurait pu mieux faire.




Je l'ai vu, hier.
Et, au contraire de toi, je trouve que c'est un film entier, rempli, exact.
Venant des deux compères, je m'attendais à ce que ça parte en vrille à chaque coin de plan, et, c'est peut être ce qui t'a déçu, ça ne part pas. 
Ça reste dans une sorte de retenue, propre à ce mammuth aussi con qu'attachant.
En passant, je n'avais pas pris du plaisir à voir Depardiou depuis... 20 ans, peut-être (si j'excepte le petit rôle dans Mesrine).

Pour moi, Mammuth signe la maturité du duo Kerven-Delépine.
Et la distribution est absolument incoryable. Dick Arnegarn dans le cimetière, Blutch derrière son guichet, cette petite sa....e d'Anna Mougladis, la nièce dont je ne me rappelle plus du surnom...
Et l'image. L'image...
Très classe, vraiment.


----------



## Chang (4 Mai 2010)

Le Caiman de Nani Moretti. J'aime bien ce que fait Moretti, c'est toujours un facette de l'Italie que je prefere avec un peu de nonchalance mais toujours des convictions.

C'est un film sur un film sur Berlusconi. Comme dit dans le film: "Sans lire le scenario on sait ce que raconte le film, on sait tout ce quil y a a dire sur Berlusconi, tout pour plaire a la gauche, de son lifting a sa transplantation de cheveux...".

Et en fait, NON ! Moretti a pris le parti d'essayer de montrer le petit bout de Berlusconi love en chaque italien (decidement ...), que ce soit un trait de personalite ou un aspect de la vie influence par lui (medias surtout ...).

Au travers d'une histoire sur un realisateur en bout de course professionelle et amoureuse, ses mensonges pour garder la tete hors de l'eau, les gens qui l'entourent qui n'en font pas moins, Moretti depeind une Italie en decalage avec le politique, le necessaire. 

Enfin, je l'ai vu comme cela.

Bref, un bon moment et pas besoin de le voir en 3D sur un 50" HD et 5.1. ​


----------



## JPTK (4 Mai 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je l'ai vu, hier.
> Et, au contraire de toi, je trouve que c'est un film entier, rempli, exact.
> Venant des deux compères, je m'attendais à ce que ça parte en vrille à chaque coin de plan, et, c'est peut être ce qui t'a déçu, ça ne part pas.
> Ça reste dans une sorte de retenue, propre à ce mammuth aussi con qu'attachant.
> ...



Tout pareil


----------



## yvos (4 Mai 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> J
> Venant des deux compères, je m'attendais à ce que ça parte en vrille à chaque coin de plan, et, c'est peut être ce qui t'a déçu, ça ne part pas.



Ce n'est pas du tout cela en fait. Ils auraient même pu se passer de quelques éléments loufoques, ça n'auraient pas forcément été moins bien. Par contre, les longueurs avec la nièce, ouais, je pense qu'ils auraient pu raccourcir un chouya


----------



## Le docteur (4 Mai 2010)

Quelqu'un a été voir Adèle... 
M'emm... 
D'un côté j'irais bien le voir pour Tardi ...
D'un autre côté... devinez...

Et Louise Bourgoin :mouais


----------



## bompi (4 Mai 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Le Caiman de Nani Moretti. J'aime bien ce que fait Moretti, c'est toujours un facette de l'Italie que je prefere avec un peu de nonchalance mais toujours des convictions.
> 
> C'est un film sur un film sur Berlusconi. Comme dit dans le film: "Sans lire le scenario on sait ce que raconte le film, on sait tout ce quil y a a dire sur Berlusconi, tout pour plaire a la gauche, de son lifting a sa transplantation de cheveux...".
> 
> ...


L'acteur principal (Silvio Orlando) y est excellent.


----------



## Dos Jones (4 Mai 2010)

BBeenn mmooii jj''aaii aaiimméé AAvvaattaattaarr

Pour les lunettes démerdez vous


----------



## woulf (5 Mai 2010)

Dos Jones a dit:


> BBeennmmooiijj''aaiiaaiimmééAAvvaattaattaarr
> 
> Pour les lunettes démerdez vous



Ce n'est pas sale


----------



## Chang (6 Mai 2010)

mado a dit:


> ​
> Je n'ai pas l'âme ni le talent d'une critique de cinéma. Juste envie de parler quelques minutes de *New York I Love You*, vu hier soir, dans un petit cinéma de ma ville.
> Séance tardive, nickel pour sortir en douceur de ce film un peu particulier qui regroupe 11 réalisateurs et une galerie de personnages tous très attachants, émouvants et énigmatiques à souhait.
> 11 courts métrages qui s'enchainent incroyablement bien, sans ruptures. Une balade pleine de tendresse et de douceur dans cette ville cosmopolite.
> ...



Tres tres tres bon moment hier soir ... j'ai cherche le film apres avoir lu ton avis. C'est effectivement une suite  de portraits tres eclectiques, avec un peu de cliches mais aussi des petits bouts de pellicules tres inattendus et parfois tres brefs.


----------



## mado (6 Mai 2010)

Merci 

Du coup j'ai regardé Paris, je t'aime. Très faible en comparaison. D'ailleurs j'ai déjà tout oublié !



Et le prochain c'est Shanghaï, &#25105;&#29233;&#20320;..


----------



## Chang (6 Mai 2010)

Ah, tant pis alors pour Paris Je t'Aime, je le relegue a une autre fois ...

Mais hier soir, avant de regarder NYILYou, jai regarde un documentaire beaucoup moins guilleret:

Welcome to North Korea


[YOUTUBE]FJ6E3cShcVU[/YOUTUBE]

Ce n'est pas la bande annonce, mais le film complet ... 

Tres interessant car encore une fois, le peu d'images que nous avons sur la Coree Du Nord en font un mystere entier. Chaque archivage de nouvelles donnees est precieux. 

Ce qui revient regulierement dans ce docu, c'est comment les gens font-ils pour ne pas peter un cable ? Comment ont-ils ete eleves au rang d'animaux d'elevage pour que le leader Supreme puisse avoir la paix (pendant quil joue a la guerre avec des moeyens quil n'a pas).

Sciderant ... ​


----------



## jpmiss (6 Mai 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Je l'ai vu, hier.
> Et, au contraire de toi, je trouve que c'est un film entier, rempli, exact.
> Venant des deux compères, je m'attendais à ce que ça parte en vrille à chaque coin de plan, et, c'est peut être ce qui t'a déçu, ça ne part pas.
> Ça reste dans une sorte de retenue, propre à ce mammuth aussi con qu'attachant.
> ...


Vu et approuvé.
Pour moi Delepine et Kerven sont au cinéma underground ce que Trent Reznor est au rock indus: ils ont su trouver les moyens de le rendre accessible à un public (un peu) plus large sans rien lâcher de leur radicalité.
Chapeau


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Vu et approuvé.
> Pour moi Delepine et Kerven sont au cinéma underground ce que Trent Reznor est au rock indus: ils ont su trouver les moyens de le rendre accessible à un public (un peu) plus large sans rien lâcher de leur radicalité.
> Chapeau


 
Ils ont bien dû la lâcher un petit peu, quand même, non ?
Par moment, chacun leur tour.
Ne serait-ce que pour tenir la caméra.


----------



## bompi (6 Mai 2010)

Sur la Corée du Nord, dans un autre genre, j'aime bien _Pyongyang_ de Guy Delisle.





À part ça, je suis allé voir Greenberg, avec Ben Stiller. Et j'ai bien aimé, tendance névrosés californiens. Un peu vain mais sympathique.


----------



## yvos (6 Mai 2010)

bon ba je dirai tout le bien que vous pensez de Mammuth à Gustav étant donné que je le vois toutes les semaines au square avec ses mioches et bien souvent un verre de rouge au bar du coin


----------



## jpmiss (7 Mai 2010)

yvos a dit:


> bon ba je dirai tout le bien que vous pensez de Mammuth à Gustav étant donné que je le vois toutes les semaines au square avec ses mioches et bien souvent un verre de rouge au bar du coin


'culé!


----------



## l'écrieur (7 Mai 2010)

Alors...

J'ai vu le Gaspar Noé.
_Enter the void_







Et, comment dire...
Malgré de réelles imperfections de scénario, malgré la subsistance de maniérismes propres au lascar, malgré des défaillances de script, et bien, 
*il faut impérativement voir ce film !*

Parce que l'expérience visuelle et sonore est proprement incroyable. 
Caméra subjective maîtrisée, traveling en coupe d'immeubles à la steadycam, incrustation de fractales à faire pâlir les créateurs d'_electric sheep_, bande son signée Thomas Bangalter (une moitié de Daft Punk), et l'image folle de Benoit Debie, déjà à la caméra pour _irréversible_ (et pour le segment _Shekhar Kapur_ dans NY I Love You, mado  ), les ingrédients de ce cocktail mystique sont forts, très forts.

Jamais un film n'a poussé l'expérience psychédélique à ce point, reléguant, de mon point de vue, toutes les tentatives actuelles de transformation de l'image (3D et autres effets) à des misères visuelles.
Prenez votre souffle, choisissez une bonne salle avec un bon son et une bonne image (typiquement le genre de film qui perdra sa force en télé), et laissez-vous embarquer dans les 2h34 d'_Enter The Void_. Même si, au final, vous n'aimez pas ce que vous aurez vu, ce qui reste possible, une image comme celle-là, vous ne l'aviez pas encore vu. En ce sens, c'est un film unique.


----------



## mado (7 Mai 2010)

l'écrieur a dit:


> (et pour le segment _Shekhar Kapur_ dans NY I Love You, mado  )



Ah ben oui, forcément, je comprends mieux ce que tu veux dire.. 
Magnifique segment.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Mai 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon bah un nouveau très bon film de Kervern et Delépine





yvos a dit:


> Vu et approuvé à moitié. Je pense qu'ils sont passés à pas grand chose d'un truc génial. La quête de Mammuth permet d'aborder différents sujets, avec quelques moments très oniriques, renforcé par l'utilisation d'un pellicule bien particulière. Depardieu est parfait dans ce rôle.
> Mais au final, c'est assez inégal, avec des longueurs et des digressions dont on se demande bien ce qu'elles foutent là. Aurait pu mieux faire.



Je l'ai vu hier soir et j'ai bien aimé. Et je confirme que Depardieu est parfait dans ce rôle.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2010)

Ouais, on est dans la droite ligne des road movies barrés de Staight  Story de Lynch à  Simple Men de Hal Hartley.
Si non dans un genre complètement différent, je suis allé voir Iron Man  2  et je me suis bien marré


----------



## gKatarn (11 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> je suis allé voir Iron Man  2  et je me suis bien marré



Au premier degré ?


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2010)

gKatarn a dit:


> Au premier degré ?



Nan nan c'est vraiment marrant. Et puis j'ai bien aimé faire le grand écart entre ces 2 films


----------



## tirhum (11 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et puis j'ai bien aimé faire le grand écart


Tu ne t'es pas fait mal, j'espère ?!...


----------



## HAL-9000 (11 Mai 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Si non dans un genre complètement différent, je suis allé voir Iron Man 2 et je me suis bien marré


 
En russe il rend beaucoup mieux à ce qu'il paraît.


----------



## jpmiss (11 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu ne t'es pas fait mal, j'espère ?!...


Je suis super souple :style:


----------



## rizoto (11 Mai 2010)

tirhum a dit:


> Tu ne t'es pas fait mal, j'espère ?!...



Suis un peu, il parle du dernier film de Vandamne !


----------



## JPTK (11 Mai 2010)

yvos a dit:


> bon ba je dirai tout le bien que vous pensez de Mammuth à Gustav étant donné que je le vois toutes les semaines au square avec ses mioches et bien souvent un verre de rouge au bar du coin



M'en fous moi il m'a fait des bisous quand je lui ai dit tout le bien que je pensais d'AVIDA et puis il m'a dit "mais c'est normal que t'aimes nos films, t'as une bonne tête"    :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h09 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Vu et approuvé.
> Pour moi Delepine et Kerven sont au cinéma underground ce que Trent Reznor est au rock indus: ils ont su trouver les moyens de le rendre accessible à un public (un peu) plus large sans rien lâcher de leur radicalité.
> Chapeau



Toutafé !


----------



## Chang (17 Mai 2010)

*MICMAC A TIRE-LARIGOT

*[YOUTUBE]haxatQlhN6Y[/YOUTUBE]

Tres bon film, tres bonne ambiance et un denouement intelligent qui en dit long sur la creativite de certains films tres mediocres a gros budgets pour une cause douteuse tels les American History X, Warlord et autres Blood Diamond ... Non pas que ce film se veuille politique avant tout, mais il y a un tournant de l'histoire tres interessant et surtout tres bien amene.

C'est du Jeunet tout crache, au niveau des plans comme de la photo. Ca vire un peu cul-cul Amelie sur certaines scenes mais ca se resaisit bien comme il faut ...​


----------



## 'chon (20 Mai 2010)

Les derniers jours du monde

(pas de smiley adéquate :rose


----------



## Romuald (20 Mai 2010)

tu pourrais peut-être dire si tu as aimé ou non, et pourquoi ?

le titre du fil, c'est coup de coeur/de pompe : on a  droit au deux...


----------



## 'chon (20 Mai 2010)

Et puis quoi encore!!


----------



## Anonyme (21 Mai 2010)

OK 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## Chang (31 Mai 2010)

J'y connais rien a White Stripes et le Led Zeppelin mais j'ai quand meme passe un bon moment ...  ...






(clic)​


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2010)

Je suis allé voir _Summer Wars_ en famille et nous avons bien aimé. Il y a quelques hauts et quelques bas mais assurément de belles trouvaillers graphiques et une histoire bien nouée, mêlant Japon historique (tendance avant Meiji) et Japon contemporain (genre virtuel et tout ça). La morale de tout ça est suffisamment ambigue pour que l'on croie ce que l'on veut bien croire mais toujours est-il que dessins, décors, animation sont à la hauteur des ambitions.




Bref, tout à fait recommendable.

PS : on vient de finir de voir Xam'd, excellente série en 26 épisodes. Quelqu'un connaîtrait d'autres _anime_ de cette (haute) qualité ?


----------



## patlek (20 Juin 2010)

Un petit bijou:






L' illusionniste

On est loin des criteres des blockbusters, loin du shrek 4 qui s' amene, mais justement, c' est un vrai rafraichissement, un bel hommage a jacques tati (qui est l' auteur du scénario), on y retrouve les marques de fabrique de jacques tati, peu de dialogues, et a la limite du compréhensible, le soin attaché aux détails, la tendresse pour les personnages, la musique elle meme, qui baigne le tout.

Bref, une bulle dans laquelle se glisser durant une heure vingt.
Magique.


----------



## TibomonG4 (21 Juin 2010)

:love::love::love: Je plussoie  :love::love::love:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Juin 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça va saigner !!
> (enfin y paraît, encore un bon nanar de prévu)





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... Dahan écrit depuis lurette dans Mad Movies ; mais les films de fans, ça peut être assez calamiteux...


Bon je viens de me mater ça et c'est effectivement assez pitoyable. Les acteurs sont a chier (les meilleurs sont les figurants qui font les zombies c'est dire...), le scénario totalement vide (et pourtant ils s'y sont mis à 4 pour l'écrire d'après le générique...), toutes les situations sont hyper téléphonées a tel point qu'a aucun moment on n'a le moindre sursaut.
C'est complètement 1er degrés et on se demande bien pourquoi Romero s'est fait chier à faire des métaphores sociales ou pourquoi Peter Jackson a pris la peine d'introduire de l'humour noir parodique alors qu'il suffit de se contenter de balancer de hectolitres de faux sang sur quelques abrutis au jeux aussi pauvre que celui de l'équipe de France de foot.
Bref je n'attendais pas grand chose de ce film si ce n'est le léger espoir de voir enfin un film français de genre réussi.
Ben non. 
Même [Rec] était meilleur.


----------



## vieukh (29 Juin 2010)

personne n'a vu un max pecas ?
sur m6; bien sur !
la petite chaine (bête) qui monte qui monte


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2010)

Un Max Pecas en entier, je n'y suis pas parvenu. Un petit quart d'heure, c'est déjà assez.

Rayon nanar j'aime particulièrement _Barb Wire_.


----------



## woulf (29 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Un Max Pecas en entier, je n'y suis pas parvenu. Un petit quart d'heure, c'est déjà assez.
> 
> Rayon nanar j'aime particulièrement _Barb Wire_.



Même si elle a des gros lolos, ça vaut quand même pas le jeu d'acteur de Steven Seagal, hein !


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2010)

Ah ! Steven Seagal. L'homme qui fait croire à son public que le bouddhisme apprend à briser les os de ceux qui font rien qu'à nous énerver.


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juin 2010)

Steven, on croit qu'il fait la gueule en permanence, mais en fait non.
Il bouddhe, c'est tout.




*DOG POUND*
Film carcéral avec des jeunes qu'ont fait des conneries et le payent.
Sympathie quasi immédiate pour ces trois petits trous du cul - du coup, j'ai pris le film dans la gueule - gros moment d'émotion à espérer, déconner et en chier avec eux.
Bien fait.
Empathique en diable.

Bref, bien.


----------



## vieukh (29 Juin 2010)

un petit chef-d'uvre (dans le genre soporifique :
"l'année dernière à marienbad"
et que dire des films (?) de jacques rivette 
y a pas que tronche de cake (vandamme) dans la vie; y a rivette, aussi !


----------



## bompi (29 Juin 2010)

Le film de Resnais, je l'ai vu une seule fois il y a longtemps, en français sous-titré en anglois, à la télévision aux Étazunis et à un horaire improbable  À l'époque, j'avais beaucoup aimé.


----------



## vieukh (30 Juin 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Le film de Resnais, je l'ai vu une seule fois il y a longtemps, en français sous-titré en anglois, à la télévision aux Étazunis et à un horaire improbable  À l'époque, j'avais beaucoup aimé.[/QUOTE
> 
> à cause d'insomnies ?


----------



## bompi (30 Juin 2010)

Ta question peut être comprise d'au moins deux manières :


j'ai aimé le film à cause de mes insomnies [sous-entendu : c'est soporifique] ? non, parce que ça m'a plu, tout bonnement
j'ai regardé le film tard dans la nuit à cause de mes insomnies ? non, à cause du décalage horaire 
De toutes façons, j'ai très peu d'insomnies.


----------



## thunderheart (6 Juillet 2010)

La soupe aux choux C U L T I S S I ME


----------



## JPTK (7 Juillet 2010)

jpmiss a dit:


> Même [Rec] était meilleur.



ouah !  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (7 Juillet 2010)

Ca tue ça nan?


----------



## vieukh (9 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Ta question peut être comprise d'au moins deux manières :
> 
> 
> j'ai aimé le film à cause de mes insomnies [sous-entendu : c'est soporifique] ? non, parce que ça m'a plu, tout bonnement
> ...



bonsoir
la première hypothèse est la bonne.
mais c'est personnel; je m'étais endormi durant le film; pour la première et unique fois.
depuis, j'ai découvert rivette (lui, c'est le top !) ; mais je n'ai pas pris de risque: je suis sorti
si je devais choisir entre un film de rivette et un "vandamme"
 j'hésiterais !


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> un petit chef-d'&#339;uvre (dans le genre soporifique :
> "l'année dernière à marienbad"
> et que dire des films (?) de jacques rivette &#8230;
> y a pas que tronche de cake (vandamme) dans la vie; y a rivette, aussi !



Rivette. J'adore sa Jeanne la Pucelle... aussi parce qu'il n'a pas fait le procès... après Dreyer et Falconetti rien ne passe. Sinon _la Belle noiseuse_ (version longue), vu deux ou trois fois.

J'ai vu l'autre soir _La Religieuse_ d'après Diderot et j'ai été content de toujours aprécier le style Rivette.

Lorsque je n'avais pas vingt-ans, j'aimais les film de Téchiné. Et puis, après _Les voleurs_, ça n'a plus passé. Pis, même les films qui m'avaient plu m'ennuient maintenant. Je suis devenu allergique à son cinéma. Je ne me l'explique pas...

François Truffaut, Claude Sautet et Louis Malle, j'aime tout. Sans restriction.

Alain Resnais... _Smoking_ et _No Smoking_. J'ai adoré l'exercice de style.

Tavernier... ça ne passe plus depuis ses positions pro-Hadopi et la façon dont il a servit la soupe à ce gouvernement d'infâmes. L'impression que son oeuvre n'est qu'une tartuferie. Comment regarder après tout ça _l'Horloger de Saint-Paul_ ou _le Juge et l'assassin_ ? Il y a des metteurs en scène qui meurent trop tôt, il y en a d'autre qui auraient du presser le pas. J'y reviendrais sans doute, mais pas avant qu'on ne l'ait mis en terre.

Jean Eustache _La maman et la putain_. Plus de trois heures et demi. Semble idéal pour vos insomnies et pourtant...

Godard pour _A bout de souffle_, _Pierrot le fou_, _Le mépris_, _Alphaville_, _Je vous salue, Marie_. Et tout le reste aussi parce que lui, n'a jamais trahi son public. "Bon" ou "mauvais", son oeuvre est vraie.


----------



## vieukh (9 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir

moi, le cinéma français moderne; j'ai du mal.
trop "littéraire" à mon goût.
mais j'apprécie les cinéphiles.
vous ne parlez pas de blier.
qu'en pensez-vous ?
tout à fait de votre avis, en ce qui concerne tavernier; déja dans les années 80&#8230;
jean eustache, je le regrette.
je n'avais pas détesté "flagrant désir" de faraldo; ni "mais ne nous délivrez pas du mal" de séria.
je ne déteste pas le cinéma canadien; que je "pratique" depuis longtemps.
j'ai bien aimé "le déclin de l'empire américain", puis "les invasions barbares"
je n'ai - en revanche - pas du tout apprécié le dernier film d'arcand.


----------



## Moonwalker (9 Juillet 2010)

Il y a pas mal d'autres que j'aurais pu citer. Je suis assez bon public en fin de compte.

Blier. _Buffet froid_ est mon préféré, même devant _Les valseuses_ ou _Préparez vos mouchoirs_.

Chabrol. Il n'y a rien à jeter. J'aime plus particulièrement _Les biches_ et _La cérémonie_.

Mocky. Inégal mais parfois ça fait mouche. _A mort l'arbitre_, _Les saisons du plaisir_, _Le miraculé_, _Noir comme le souvenir_.

Olivier Assayas. _Paris s'éveille_ et _Clean_.

Arnaud Despléchin. _La sentinelle_. Le reste beaucoup moins. Pour tout dire, il m'ennuie.

Jean-Claude Brisseau. _De bruits et de fureur_, _Noces  Blanches_ et _Choses secrètes_. Je n'ai pas encore vu _Les savates du bon dieu_.

Je n'ai pas revu _Les amants du Pont-Neuf_, de Leos Carax, ni _Mauvais sang_. J'avais beaucoup aimé à l'époque. Qu'en serait-il aujourd'hui ? J'ai vu _Pola X_ mais n'en ait conservé aucun souvenir.

Beineix. _La lune dans le Caniveau_, _Roselyne et les lions_ et bien sûr _Diva_. _37,2_ un peu moins.

Besson. Je tiens _Le grand bleu_ pour un nanar boursouflé. _Subway_ est le meilleur film qu'il ait jamais fait. Le reste est très moyens puis franchement mauvais. Ça ne tient pas la longueur. Du divertissement plaisant (Le cinquième élément) à la connerie monumentale (son Jeanne d'Arc).

De l'autre côté de l'Atlantique, j'ai apprécié les deux films de Denis Arcand que vous citez, mais je ne suis pas vraiment leur production... c'est un tort. J'avais été voir Les invasions barbares en trainant les pieds, m'attendant à un effet Rambo 3 ou Terminator 18... heureusement démenti.


Reste le cas Claude Lelouche... vaste débat que celui-là.


J'ai oublié de parler de Pialat. Dur Pialat... je n'en ferais pas mon quotidien. Mais quand ça commence, je n'arrive plus à m'en sortir.


----------



## fpoil (9 Juillet 2010)

Tournées d'amalric: je ne suis pas fan du bonhomme mais là chapeau bas l'artiste. Pour moi, le seul film rock and roll du cinema français, vrai, percutant et plein d'amour pour ces femmes à qui il rend un hommage mérité. A voir absolument, une bande son avec du rock bien crade, des femmes plus femme que femme, un roadmovie attachant


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juillet 2010)

C'est vrai, je ne l'ai pas vu mais ça m'a l'air d'un film potable voir bien et cette année je n'en ai pas vu beaucoup ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Juillet 2010)

Rafraîchissante comédie anglaise, un peu téléphonée mais avec de très bons acteurs :love: À voir en VO


----------



## bompi (13 Juillet 2010)

Très sympa, manque un peu de rythme.
Pour qui a vu (et adoré, dans mon cas) la comédie originelle de Pierre Salvadori, c'est très plaisant aussi, même si l'effet de surprise joue moins, l'histoire étant vraiment respectée.


----------



## vieukh (15 Juillet 2010)

bonsoir

un film quebeco-canadien :
"j'ai tué ma mère"
'teressant; non ?


----------



## bompi (15 Juillet 2010)

Québéco-canadien ? Peut-on être québécois sans être canadien ?


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

bompi a dit:


> Québéco-canadien ? Peut-on être québécois sans être canadien ?



nos chers cousins d'outre-atlantique parviennent bien à parler le québeco-français !
j'apprécie assez souvent leurs films, mais il m'arrive de ne pas dédaigner les sous-titres !


----------



## richard-deux (16 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> nos chers cousins d'outre-atlantique parviennent bien à parler le québeco-français !
> j'apprécie assez souvent leurs films, mais il m'arrive de ne pas dédaigner les sous-titres !



Le dernier film que j'ai vu en québécois était "C.R.A.Z.Y." sur Canal+
Je n'ai pas pu voir le film dans son intégralité, je ne comprenais pas les dialogues à cause de l'accent.

J'ai attendu la diffusion pour malentendants pour avoir les sous-titres. 

Quant au film "Les Invasions barbares", il fallait aussi s'accrocher.


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> Le dernier film que j'ai vu en québécois était "C.R.A.Z.Y." sur Canal+
> Je n'ai pas pu voir le film dans son intégralité, je ne comprenais pas les dialogues à cause de l'accent.
> 
> J'ai attendu la diffusion pour malentendants pour avoir les sous-titres.
> ...




- Effectivement faut être concentré et puis quand bien même y a des expressions que je comprenais pas pour CRAZY. Magnifique film en tout cas, à voir et à revoir, vais en VOSTFR je préfère.

- J'ai lu le bouquin des invasions, très beau, joli surprise, le film en vaut-il le coup tout de même ?



Moi hier j'ai vu ce très très joli film :







Un film tout simple mais vraiment touchant et superbement interprété, il en devient très beau, c'est juste l'histoire d'une fanfare égyptienne qui vient jouer dans un centre culturel arabe en Israël.


----------



## richard-deux (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> - J'ai lu le bouquin des invasions, très beau, joli surprise, le film en vaut-il le coup tout de même ?



Je ne me souviens plus, lequel des 2 films, j'avais le plus apprécié!!

"L'Âge des ténèbres" me semble meilleur que "Les Invasions barbares".

Le temps passe. :rose:


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> Je ne me souviens plus, lequel des 2 films, j'avais le plus apprécié!!
> 
> "L'Âge des ténèbres" me semble meilleur que "Les Invasions barbares".
> 
> Le temps passe. :rose:



Gné ? :mouais: 
Nan moi je voulais juste savoir si le film "les invasion barbares" valait le coup d'être vu quand on avait déjà lu et adoré le bouquin ?


----------



## bompi (16 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> nos chers cousins d'outre-atlantique parviennent bien à parler le québeco-français !
> j'apprécie assez souvent leurs films, mais il m'arrive de ne pas dédaigner les sous-titres !


Hum... Pour être _francophones_, ils n'en sont pas moins _canadiens_.

Les Québécois sont en effet parfois durs à comprendre, pour l'accent comme pour les expressions. Il est d'ailleurs amusant de voir qu'ils ont leurs propres anglicismes : des deux côtés de l'Atlantique, nous ne sommes pas influencés de la même manière.

Un peu de hors-sujet : pour ceux qui aiment la langue du Québec, la lecture des bandes-dessinées de Michel Rabagliati est un régal.


----------



## thunderheart (16 Juillet 2010)

fpoil a dit:


> Tournées d'amalric: je ne suis pas fan du bonhomme mais là chapeau bas l'artiste. Pour moi, le seul film rock and roll du cinema français, vrai, percutant et plein d'amour pour ces femmes à qui il rend un hommage mérité. A voir absolument, une bande son avec du rock bien crade, des femmes plus femme que femme, un roadmovie attachant



Je plussoie


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Gné ? :mouais:
> Nan moi je voulais juste savoir si le film "les invasion barbares" valait le coup d'être vu quand on avait déjà lu et adoré le bouquin ?



bonjour

désolé, je ne sais pas.
pour une fois j'ai vu le film sans avoir lu le livre.
généralement les films me déçoivent, par rapport au livre.
(petite exception pour : "la dernière séance" de bogdanovich)
j'ai beaucoup aimé "les invasions barbares".
mais je pense qu'il faut avoir vu "le déclin de l'empire américain"
pour l'apprécier pleinement.


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> "le déclin de l'empire américain"



Ça commence mal car j'ai trouvé ce film insupportable, ringard et démodé, signe particulier des mauvais films. Je l'ai trouvé prétentieux, mal interprété, mal écrit, narcissique, futile et artificiel, bref une galerie de personnages puants représentant via des clichés une époque et une génération à oublier vite fait ! :rateau:


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

bonjour
c'est, précisément la caricature de cette génération "d'intellectuels",
qui m'avait plu dans le premier volet.
et le constat de leur, échec dans le second.
appréciation toute subjective:
cela va de soit.


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> désolé, je ne sais pas.
> pour une fois j'ai vu le film sans avoir lu le livre.
> ...


 
g essayé de le voir mais il était en VO sans soutitre g rien compri


----------



## JPTK (16 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> bonjour
> c'est, précisément la caricature de cette génération "d'intellectuels",
> qui m'avait plu dans le premier volet.
> et le constat de leur, échec dans le second.
> ...



Ah peut-être, mais vas-y qu'il a quand même chaussé ses gros sabots, autant faire un film sur les bobos aujourd'hui et les faire conduire des 4x4 BMW avec un bonnet péruvien équitable et dire "voilà c'était ça"


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Juillet 2010)

joéstare a dit:


> g essayé de le voir mais il était en VO sans soutitre g rien compri



Ça, c'est l'accent québécois, une forme de sms parlé.


----------



## joéstare (16 Juillet 2010)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça, c'est l'accent québécois, une forme de sms parlé.


 
c abusé car meme


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Ah peut-être, mais vas-y qu'il a quand même chaussé ses gros sabots, autant faire un film sur les bobos aujourd'hui et les faire conduire des 4x4 BMW avec un bonnet péruvien équitable et dire "voilà c'était ça"



fait avec talent
cela pourrait être drôle.
surtout s'ils lisaient charlie hebdo !


----------



## jpmiss (16 Juillet 2010)

richarddeux a dit:


> Le dernier film que j'ai vu en québécois était "C.R.A.Z.Y." sur Canal+
> Je n'ai pas pu voir le film dans son intégralité, je ne comprenais pas les dialogues à cause de l'accent.
> 
> J'ai attendu la diffusion pour malentendants pour avoir les sous-titres.
> ...


[DM]xtddv_lapin-compris_fun[/DM]


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

deux hommes en fuite (figures in a landscape) de losey.
film assez rarement diffusé (en salle comme à la télé)
quelqu'un l'a vu ?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Juillet 2010)

vieukh a dit:


> deux hommes en fuite (figures in a landscape) de losey.
> film assez rarement diffusé (en salle comme à la télé)
> quelqu'un l'a vu ?


 
Non.
Mais j'ai vu *PREDATORS*, hier.

Et ben...
C'est nul.

P'têt doublé en québecois, ça pourrait... Et encore.


----------



## vieukh (16 Juillet 2010)

PonkHead a dit:


> Non.
> Mais j'ai vu *PREDATORS*, hier.
> 
> Et ben...
> ...




moi, je rêve de voir "connard le barbant" en quebecois.
mais pas les films (???) de pecas; quand même pas !


----------



## Old Timer (17 Juillet 2010)

Faut pas s'en faire si vous ne comprenez pas l'accent Québécois.

Nous on comprend pas toujours l'accent français non plus.


----------



## vieukh (17 Juillet 2010)

Old Timer a dit:


> Faut pas s'en faire si vous ne comprenez pas l'accent Québécois.
> 
> Nous on comprend pas toujours l'accent français non plus.



j'ai compris
 sans sous-titre !


----------



## bompi (17 Juillet 2010)

Vu hier soir *Tamara Drewe* de Stephen Frears.
Sympathique, bien joué, un peu mal foutu, très britannique.

Dommage que, vers la fin, Frears ne sache pas trop s'il faut donner dans le tragique ou le comique. Pour le reste, c'est très plaisant.


----------



## JPTK (18 Juillet 2010)

Superbe film Belge une fois de plus !!   

*La merditude des choses* (De Helaasheid der Dingen)


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2010)

Easy rider hier soir sur Arte  Hommage tardif à Dennis Hopper ​


----------



## JPTK (19 Juillet 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Easy rider hier soir sur Arte  Hommage tardif à Dennis Hopper ​



C'était à 20h30 en VF ? :mouais:


----------



## TibomonG4 (19 Juillet 2010)

Oui. Avec traduction en sous-titres des paroles des chansons   Je n'ai pas vérifié si ce sera rediffusé prochainement.


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2010)

Très bon film : histoire cohérente D) et retorse comme il faut. Un bémol, la musique quasi-obsessionnelle à certains moments et des effets spéciaux d'une qualité inégale. Les acteurs restent dans leur registre donc pas de surprise.​


----------



## JPTK (25 Juillet 2010)

ouai bah on attendra que ça passe sur TF1 et puis on le manquera parce qu'on regarde pas la télé et ça sera plus mal :rateau:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Août 2010)

Un bien joli film sur le sujet des origines (sujet qui, hasard du calendrier, est on ne peut plus d'actualité), très touchant.

J'avoue même que j'étais été épaté car en allant le voir je m'attendais à voir un film sympathique mais sans plus. Mais c'est plus que ça.

Avec ce film, on n'est pas du tout dans le registre comique habituel de Kad et Olivier. Il y a quand même quelques petites touches de ce registre habituel.


----------



## Selthis (5 Août 2010)

Je l'ai reçu ce matin


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2010)

Très surpris par ce petit film bien jouissif et rafraîchissant, il joue avec les clichés du genre à merveille et on est surpris à plusieurs reprises, un peu barré quoi et bien fun !


----------



## PoorMonsteR (6 Août 2010)

Kick-Ass, je suis allé le voir parce que j'avais raté la séance d'un autre film. 

Et j'avoue que je ne l'ai pas regretté. C'est complètement déjanté par moments mais j'ai bien aimé. 

Et que dire de la petite Chloé Moretz, excellente ! Et qui a fait bondir les  "béni-oui-oui" criant au scandale pour son rôle violent de  dézingueuse-à-tout-va en oubliant le côté 2e (voire 3e) degré du film.


----------



## JPTK (6 Août 2010)

Je m'attendais à une véritable expérience cinématographique et puis en fait bof bof... on reste largement sur sa faim, pas à chier mais rien de transcendant, pas un film que je reverrai c'est certain.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2010)

Que j'ai vu en VO au ciné cette après-midi, vraiment pas déçu par ce film formidable à la trame principale excellente et à la fin déchirante (qui laisse quelques questions).


----------



## Patamach (19 Août 2010)

A (re)voir d'urgence.


----------



## ringo.starr (19 Août 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Très surpris par ce petit film bien jouissif et rafraîchissant, il joue avec les clichés du genre à merveille et on est surpris à plusieurs reprises, un peu barré quoi et bien fun !



Alors procures toi les comics qui sont très bons.


----------



## JPTK (23 Août 2010)

ringo.starr a dit:


> Alors procures toi les comics qui sont très bons.



J'ai vraiment du mal avec les BD et je peux pas expliquer pourquoi, même gamin, je passais mon temps à reproduire les dessins, à les regarder, mais les lire m'ennuyait, hormis lagaffe, le reste me laissait de marbre (ah si Goetlieb), et même aujourd'hui j'ai du mal, je peux regarder des planches avec bcp de plaisir, mais dès qu'il y a des bulles je bloque, j'ai toujours préféré l'austérité d'un livre, comme si les 2 étaient inconciliables, jamais bien compris ce rejet... quant aux marvels qui s'empilaient dans les chiotes d'un de mes potes d'enfance, j'aimais pas les dessins, j'aimais pas les héros, les couleurs, rien du tout, et je voyais pas ce que ça foutait dans des chiotes, j'ai jamais compris non plus qu'on puisse lire en chiant, ça me dépasse complètement et je reste jamais assez longtemps pour lire plus de 2 pages donc voilà quoi... je crois que ça se soigne pas je vis avec :rateau:

Pour résumé, ça avait pas la densité littéraire d'un film et les images bougeaient pas, du coup je voyais pas l'intérêt, je préférais un film ou un bouquin, parce que sinon j'étais comme les autres gamins, j'ai vu 20 fois les stars wars, rocky 3, rambo, mad max et rollers ball, entre autres 





Tain c'était vachement bien aussi !  :love: !!
Je l'aurais jamais regardé si j'étais pas chez quelqu'un d'autre avec une DVDthèque dans laquelle j'essaye de prendre ce qui paraît le moins pourri ou que je n'ai pas déjà vu 






Dommage paraît que le 2 est une bouse


----------



## Chang (24 Août 2010)

JPTK a dit:


> Très surpris par ce petit film bien jouissif et rafraîchissant, il joue avec les clichés du genre à merveille et on est surpris à plusieurs reprises, un peu barré quoi et bien fun !




Vu l'autre soir suite a ton avis et effectivement c'etait un bon moment. Frais et simple. ​


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2010)

Alice au Pays des Merveilles de Tim Burton avec Deep en Chapelier...

C'est frabieux !


----------



## Dos Jones (25 Août 2010)

Baâl-Ptéor a dit:


> Alice au Pays des Merveilles de Tim Burton avec Deep en Chapelier...
> 
> C'est frabieux !


J'a zappé le film jusqu'à la séquence du chapelier fou

Le reste est sans intérêt 

Enfin c'est mon avis et vous savez la suite


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Août 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Très bon film : histoire cohérente D) et retorse comme il faut. Un bémol, la musique quasi-obsessionnelle à certains moments et des effets spéciaux d'une qualité inégale. Les acteurs restent dans leur registre donc pas de surprise.​



Je l'ai vu hier soir et j'ai adoré.

Cela dit, au début j'avais un peu de mal à suivre. Après, quand le film entre dans le vif du sujet (quand le personnage joué par Di Caprio se fait engager pour mettre dans l'esprit du fils du patron du groupe concurrent de démanteler son groupe), ça va et on ne voit pas le temps passer.

J'ai bien aimé aussi la fin, avec la "toupie" qui n'arrête pas de tourner.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2010)

C'est sympa de raconter la fin du film.


----------



## mocmoc (28 Août 2010)

​
Excellent film sur la défonce à l'heroine d'une bande de pote des années 90. Le film passe de moment "exitants" et rapide à des moments plus pressant et lent comme la scène du manque. Pas trash, amusant parfois et pleins d'espoir, agréable.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2010)

Vraiment sympa comme film, la fin est vraiment sympa .


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2010)

J'ai vu la semaine dernière _Inglorious Basterds_ et j'ai trouvé ça rudement bien.

Comme toujours avec Tarentino, c'est su pur cinéma. Comme toujours, c'est assez vain. Mais moins que d'habitude [certains se prennent une indigestion de bastos, et c'est assez sympathique].
Dialogues aux petits oignons. Et interprétation première classe. Christoph Waltz est fantastique. Une bonne partie du film repose sur son personnage et ce n'est pas un rôle simple.
Brad Pitt, sympatoche (mais pas tellement plus).

Et en plus, c'est assez peu sadique, ce qui me convient parfaitement.

Bref : mention très bien.


----------



## Dos Jones (10 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai vu la semaine dernière _Inglorious Basterds_ et j'ai trouvé ça rudement bien.
> 
> Comme toujours avec Tarentino, c'est su pur cinéma. Comme toujours, c'est assez vain. Mais moins que d'habitude [certains se prennent une indigestion de bastos, et c'est assez sympathique].
> Dialogues aux petits oignons. Et interprétation première classe. Christoph Waltz est fantastique. Une bonne partie du film repose sur son personnage et ce n'est pas un rôle simple.
> ...


+1 l'interprétation de Christoph Waltz est tout bonnement dantesque 

J'adore la scène du début ainsi que celle dans le bar&#8230;

[YOUTUBE]ltnt1-s6OYw[/YOUTUBE]​
Et même si Tarantino à pris des libertés avec l'histoire c'est A VOIR !!!


----------



## fedo (10 Septembre 2010)

bompi a dit:


> J'ai vu la semaine dernière _Inglorious Basterds_ et j'ai trouvé ça rudement bien.
> 
> Comme toujours avec Tarentino, c'est su pur cinéma. Comme toujours, c'est assez vain. Mais moins que d'habitude [certains se prennent une indigestion de bastos, et c'est assez sympathique].
> Dialogues aux petits oignons. Et interprétation première classe.
> ...



je l'ai vu hier. j'ai trouvé ça nul et limite mauvais.
ça blablate tout le temps et il ne se passe quasiment rien.
quelques bonnes scènes malgré tout (effectivement celle du début).
le problème de Tarentino AMHA, il ne sait plus couper dans ses films.
résultat, c'est trop long, trop lent, trop dialogué (et les autres sont mieux dialogués).



> Christoph Waltz est fantastique. Une bonne partie du film repose sur son personnage et ce n'est pas un rôle simple.



ce type sauve le film AMHA. sans lui c'est l'échec total.


----------



## bompi (10 Septembre 2010)

fedo a dit:


> j<...>
> 
> ce type sauve le film AMHA. sans lui c'est l'échec total.


Ce qui est déjà un bon point pour lui.

Quant au bavardage : objectivement tu as raison. Mais j'aime bien ça, le bavardage 

D'ailleurs, dans la scène du bar, le défourraillage est limité au strict minimum, donc à une efficacité maximale.

Dans le genre Tarentinien, je suis plutôt du genre à aimer son sens de l'image, du détail, du cadrage et du dialogue, que sa capacité à montrer des gens en torturer d'autres  Du coup, j'adore _Jackie Brown_ et n'aime pas plus que ça _Pulp Fiction_ et _Reservoir Dogs_. _Kill Bill_ étant le bon équilibre entre ces deux tendances.

Pour autant, je ne trouve pas ce film tellement plus bavard que, justement, _Jackie Brown_ ou _Kill Bill 2_.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2010)

J'ai vu aussi ce film que j'ai beaucoup aimé. J'ai trouvé les dialogues excellents.


----------



## fedo (10 Septembre 2010)

> Pour autant, je ne trouve pas ce film tellement plus bavard que, justement, _Jackie Brown_ ou _Kill Bill 2_.



sauf qu'à mon goût le scénario et la qualité des dialogues de _Jackie Brown_ (adaptation roman) et l'action et la diversité des situations de _Kill Bill 2_ (adaptation BD) réhaussent la qualité des films.

dans celui-là on a de la bouffonnerie nazie à la française et du gore série Z censée contrebalancée un bien scénario pauvre.


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2010)

Tout est dans le contraste entre l'apparence du tueur au masque social collant parfaitement au décor propret de l'Amérique des années 50 et son acharnement brutal et froid envers ses victimes. Des scènes très dérangeantes dans un décor de carte postale. Casey Affleck interprète parfaitement au personnage. 

PS : je n'ai pas lu le livre.​


----------



## JPTK (16 Septembre 2010)

*Putain quel bonheur de découvrir ce film maintenant, en dehors des petites polémiques et autres trucs sans intérêts... SEAN PENN est tout simplement bluffant et magnifique et le film est superbe, bravo Gus Van Sant, bravo Harvey Milk. *


----------



## NED (16 Septembre 2010)

Une bonne daube vue hier soir.
A ne pas montrer à vos gamines ados si vous ne voulez pas les entendre parler comme des racailles et dépenser leur argent n'importe comment. Chronique urbaine bien traitée mais maladroite sur le fond.





:mouais:


----------



## JPTK (17 Septembre 2010)

Encore un putain de grand film !!


----------



## 'chon (17 Septembre 2010)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> The killer inside me



J'ai gerbé. 
mais c'est grandiose.

Il faut dire que ce fils d'Affleck est particulièrement doué pour créer des malaises..
je réessaierai..


----------



## bompi (19 Septembre 2010)

C'est le fils de ses parents, certes, mais c'est plutôt son frère (Ben) qui est connu...


----------



## JPTK (20 Septembre 2010)

'chon a dit:


> J'ai gerbé.
> mais c'est grandiose.
> 
> Il faut dire que ce fils d'Affleck est particulièrement doué pour créer des malaises..
> je réessaierai..



Ouep c'était bien, mais pas autant que je l'attendais


----------



## Chang (24 Septembre 2010)

Enfin il sort ... je ne m'attends a rien d'extraordinaire mais quand meme, j'ai une petite lueur d'espoir. Rodriguez et Danny Trejo sont bons dans le vrai/faux traler (faux devenu vrai), a voir ce que cela peut donner en version longue ...​


----------



## TimeCapsule (27 Septembre 2010)

film étonnant à contre-courant de l'ambiance actuelle !

*on en parle de manière intéressante ici.*


----------



## Chang (2 Octobre 2010)

Chang a dit:


> Enfin il sort ... je ne m'attends a rien d'extraordinaire mais quand meme, j'ai une petite lueur d'espoir. Rodriguez et Danny Trejo sont bons dans le vrai/faux traler (faux devenu vrai), a voir ce que cela peut donner en version longue ...​



Ca c'est fait ... pas de mauvaise surprise, je ne suis pas non plus trop extatique puisque l'on a droit a tous les cliches possibles, vus et revus dans la trailer et meme les opus passes comme Une Nuit en Enfer.

Donc bon, a voir, tres bon moment mais sans reelle surprise ...


----------



## Romuald (16 Janvier 2011)

Déçu. C'est beau comme du Miyazaki, on passe un bon moment, mais c'est tout. Pas de rythme, une histoire assez décousue au final, des personnages qui manquent d'épaisseur... En gros des idées, mais pas de volonté d'aller plus loin. 

L'essentiel reste quand même que mon fils (8 ans) a aimé


----------



## Anonyme (18 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> des personnages qui manquent d'épaisseur...


C'était pas en 3d ?


----------



## Etoile d'araignee (27 Janvier 2011)

Déjanté, réalisation au top, mon film culte :love::love::love:
Réalisé par Laurent Sebelin et Pierre Massine au sein de la Youth Industry (studio grenoblois, ma ville natale )...
Ce film est la suite d'un cours métrage, "Les six dread de l'enfer", sympa aussi mais plus amateur au niveau de la réalisation. Avec Burn Paris Burn, ils montent une sacré marche !!!
[DM]kKRnuFPjdMGf9EQ7hM#from=embed[/DM]​Résumé extrait du *site de la Youth Industry*:
Passionné du jeu vidéo Freelord, Romarik rencontre Venus, une jeune  femme étrange qui va changer sa vie... Magie vaudou, moto volante, album  ensorcelé, une perruque et un château dans le ciel... À eux deux, ils  vont créer lultime groupe de musique, les SATAN SYSTEM, qui les mènera  au sommet du pouvoir et de la décadence du Paris hanté et surréaliste de  la YOUTH INDUSTRY.


----------



## Le docteur (30 Janvier 2011)

Romuald a dit:


> Déçu. C'est beau comme du Miyazaki, on passe un bon moment, mais c'est tout. Pas de rythme, une histoire assez décousue au final, des personnages qui manquent d'épaisseur... En gros des idées, mais pas de volonté d'aller plus loin.
> 
> L'essentiel reste quand même que mon fils (8 ans) a aimé



Et la musique ? Elle est si réussie que ça ???


----------



## Romuald (30 Janvier 2011)

Le docteur a dit:


> Et la musique ? Elle est si réussie que ça ???


Pas mauvaise, mais ça fait drôle d'entendre des sonorités bretonnes sur un film japonais.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Février 2011)

Le discours d'un roi : entre humour et retenue britanniques avec de grands moments de rire, c'est un très bon film. Colin Firth est taillé pour le rôle et les autres acteurs ne lui cèdent rien. Un seul regret l'incrustation manquée (voulu ?) des acteurs saluant au balcon de Buckingham Palace. À voir en VO Si possible.​


----------



## Chang (8 Février 2011)

[YOUTUBE]C9n9hP_LtL8[/YOUTUBE]


Vu hier soir, je ne m'attendais a rien de particulier puisque je ne connais pas plus que cela les films de Sofia Coppola. 

On retrouve une sorte de fetichisme du plan photo avec de belles lumieres, des mises en places tres poussees. Les plans sont rarement en mouvement, un peu comme une suite de tableaux, tout aussi silencieux puisque les dialogues sont rares, eparses.

Apres 1h de film, on se dit que forcement, quelquechose va venir casser le rythme ... et bien pas vraiment. C'est ce qui decoit un peu, le manque de pic meme si on sent que cela est volontaire pour aller avec le film, l'histoire, le ressentiment du personnage principal. En tant que spectateur, je trouve cela un poil barbant. 

En arrivant au bout des 90mn reglementaires, on se dit qu'on a passe un bon moment, mais que mince, ca lui aurait fait mal aux fesses a la Coppola de se decarcasser un petit peu plus au moins sur les 15 dernieres minutes ?​


----------



## WebOliver (9 Février 2011)

Pas un vrai coup de c&#339;ur&#8230; ou alors&#8230;  

Ce soir j'ai maté _Calmos_.  Me suis marré, au début, puis moins, jusqu'à ce que ça devienne carrément tiré par les _cheveux_ vers la fin.  

Mais y a Marielle et Rochefort. Ça méritait donc le détour. 

[YOUTUBE]rm2NLBMXfpM[/YOUTUBE]

Le plus cocasse là-dedans, c'est qu'on y croise allègrement, poils, chattes en petit, et gros plans, du dedans et de l'extérieur, et que j'ai loué ce film sur l'iTunes Store&#8230;  

Je croyais Apple plus prude.


----------



## patlek (18 Février 2011)

J' ai regardé çà:

dragons:

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=123534.html

Bonnes notes sur allo ciné, et c' est bien mérité.

Techniquement, c' est réellement impressionnant... visuels, animations effets.
Et l' histoire tient la route.


----------



## fedo (15 Juillet 2011)

si vous habitez dans une ville dont les cinémas le proposent encore, voici un très bon film passé un peu sous le radar:






il faut dire que le titre en français n'est pas des plus habile et que le casting ne comporte pas de superstars bankable.
mais le scénario et les dialogues sont excellents de même que le jeu des acteurs.


----------



## Romuald (10 Décembre 2011)

Avec le gamin, on a vu l'un des incontournables de nowel :




Pas mal, mais un peu décousu. Nicolinux en parle très bien sur son blog, et je rejoins complètement son avis, sauf pour la 3D : de mon point de vue elle n'apporte rien. Trop peu de 'vraie' 3D (personnages et accessoires en relief), et trop de 'fausse' (action sur un plan, le reste sur un deuxième). Un bon moment quand même, un blockbuster américain.

Et on a aussi vu le coup de coeur qui justifie de poster ici :




Une claque graphique, une histoire complètement originale, de la refléxion, de l'humanisme, de la poésie. Je recommande sans reserve, pour petits et grands de plus de 8 - 9 ans.
Un film 'français' dans le bon sens du terme .


----------



## thunderheart (12 Décembre 2011)

Vu sur Arte les jours derniers

A l'ombre de la haine/Monster's Ball
Voir la pièce jointe 81502



Envoûtant, intense, poignant.
Une BO toute en finesse, belle, sombre.
Des acteurs époustouflants, habités, crédibles...


----------



## Sofi06 (14 Février 2012)

Mon dernier coup de coeur, en matière de films, c'est Norway of life. Un film norvégien  de Jens Lien. Il est sorti en 2006 je crois mais il a fallu que je tombe dessus par hasard pour le connaitre... C'est un film étrange, moitié réalité,moitié fantastique qui laisse avec beaucoup de questions. Si quelqu'un l'a vu, j'aimerais bien en parler avec lui


----------



## Powerdom (16 Février 2012)

Bonjour,


Je profite de ce post, pour vous poser une question. Je cherche depuis très longtemps à revoir un film dont j'ai perdu le nom....
Je me souviens que au début du film, un ado noir tue le shérif. À la fin du film, on voit tous les acteurs dans une église, en train de chanter. Même ceux qui sont mort au cour de l'histoire. Si vous pouviez me mettre sur la voie... Merci beaucoup.

Pendant que j'y suis j'en cherche un autre. 
À la suite d'un accident d'avion, le pilote et sa maîtresse trouvent refuge dans une grotte. Elle est blessée et ne peut pas trop bouger. Lui part chercher des secours mais il est fait prisonnier. Il ne reviendra dans la grotte que bien plus tard. Trop tard.


----------



## patlek (16 Février 2012)

Le deuxieme, c' est "Le patient anglais"

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=14300.html


----------



## Powerdom (16 Février 2012)

Merci pour le patient Anglais. Génial, je vais le louer.


----------



## Powerdom (17 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

Pour les besoins scolaire de mon fils qui fait un exposé sur Bobby Sands nous sommes allé voir "la dame de fer". 
Ben a part voir une vieille dans sa chambre qui range les habits de son mari mort tout en discutant avec lui, on a rien vu.
Bobby Sands est évoqué en moins de 10 secondes, alors que les scènes inutiles des placards prennent 25 minutes !!
enfin bref  un film a ne pas voir..


----------



## bobbynountchak (17 Février 2012)

Salut les filles,
probablement évoqué plus haut, mais comme c'est mon coup de coeur... 






Vu au ciné par hasard, acheté en blou ray depuis, le seul film d'action qui n'en est pas un qui ait réussi à me faire cet effet là...
Classieux, millimétré, chiadé.
La grande classe.
A voir, à moins qu'on ne s'attende à tomber sur un ersatz de fast and furious. 

En gros : le style de musique qu'il y a dans la BO, j'aime pas en général. Les films lents, j'aime pas en général. Les mélos j'aime pas en général.
Et ce film qui rassemble tout ça, j'adore.


----------



## Powerdom (19 Février 2012)

J'ai donc regardé hier soir le patient Anglais... 
Il ne m'en restait en mémoire que quelques bribes... 

Personne n'a d'idée pour l'autre film que je cherche.


----------



## JPTK (19 Février 2012)

Sofi06 a dit:


> Mon dernier coup de coeur, en matière de films, c'est Norway of life. Un film norvégien  de Jens Lien. Il est sorti en 2006 je crois mais il a fallu que je tombe dessus par hasard pour le connaitre... C'est un film étrange, moitié réalité,moitié fantastique qui laisse avec beaucoup de questions. Si quelqu'un l'a vu, j'aimerais bien en parler avec lui



Très bon film en effet, je l'ai vu 2 fois !


----------



## fedo (19 Février 2012)

A mon humble avis le film est bien meilleure que la version européenne grâce au savoir faire de David Fincher. la fin est largement mieux foutue, le casting 2 tons au-dessus sauf que l'actrice suèdoise Noomie Rapace a trop marqué le rôle pour se laisser oublier.
la musique de Trent Reznor fait aussi beaucoup pour l'ambiance.
plein de clin d'yeux dans le film à d'autres films (et un t shirt NIN en passant !).

c'est un film assez dérangeant, perso je l'aurais mis moins de 16 ans mais bon...


----------



## Nexka (19 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai donc regardé hier soir le patient Anglais...
> Il ne m'en restait en mémoire que quelques bribes...
> 
> Personne n'a d'idée pour l'autre film que je cherche.



Ca ne me dit rien. 
Tu peux donner plus de détails? C'est un western? Ca se passe à quelle époque? Dans quel région (ville, campagne?)?


----------



## Powerdom (19 Février 2012)

Bonsoir,

Il y a très longtemps que j'ai vu ce film. 
Au début du film, un shérif est chez lui avec sa famille, il est appelé parceque un adolescent noir fait des siennes avec une arme en ville. Une fois sur les lieux l'adolescent tue accidentellement le shérif. Ensuite je ne me souviens absolument pas du film. Sauf la fin ou tout le monde chante dans une église. Dans mes souvenirs l'histoire se passe plutôt après 1900 aux USA. Ce n'est pas construit comme un western. 
.....


----------



## Fìx (19 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> [...] Ensuite je ne me souviens absolument pas du film. Sauf la fin ou tout le monde chante dans une église. [...]



Bah voilàààà! Su-peeeer!!!!!!!!!! Maintenant à quoi qu'ça sert que j'le vois maintenant que j'sais qu'à la fin ils chantent tous dans une église!!! 

Nan vraiment, merci beaucoup!!!


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (20 Février 2012)

"Bovines" d'Emmanuel Gras (Documentaire, France, 1h04): "la vraie vie  des vaches", des charolaises qu'ont voit dans les prés, à l'étable,  croquer des pommes, gémir quand elles voient partir leurs veaux à  l'abattoir. Un film sans parole qui veut faire "ressentir ce qu'est être  un animal", aider à "devenir une vache".

:rateau::love:


----------



## Fìx (14 Mars 2012)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Salut les filles,
> probablement évoqué plus haut, mais comme c'est mon coup de coeur...
> 
> Vu au ciné par hasard, acheté en blou ray depuis, le seul film d'action qui n'en est pas un qui ait réussi à me faire cet effet là...
> ...



Il me tardait de voir ce film en m'disant.... Si cet éternel insatisfait a aimé, c'est que ça doit être une tuerie!!  

Bah j'm'a bien fait iech!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:

Que c'est lent!! Mais que c'est leeeennnt!!! :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: Pour dire, j'ai vérifié plusieurs fois si j'avais pas appuyé par mégarde sur la touche ralenti... :mouais: 


Nan sans blague, il est pas mal (l'histoire en tout cas). Mais vraiment, on a envie de les secouer tout le long du film! :hein: Surtout les scènes de flirt du départ... Et va-z-y que j'te regarde avec un air benet pendant 20sec... et hop... j'te sourie..... hop, j'arrête de sourir et j'regarde le sol... et que j'relève la tête et j'sourie.... Grrrr!!!


----------



## boodou (14 Mars 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Il me tardait de voir ce film en m'disant.... Si cet éternel insatisfait a aimé, c'est que ça doit être une tuerie!!
> 
> Bah j'm'a bien fait iech!! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:
> 
> Que c'est lent!! Mais que c'est leeeennnt!!! :sleep: :sleep: :sleep: Pour dire, j'ai vérifié plusieurs fois si j'avais pas appuyé par mégarde sur la touche ralenti... :mouais:




C'est sûr que si tu t'attendais à du _Fast and Furious_ tu as dû être déçu  
Il y a des films qui parfois semblent lents, c'est juste parce que aujourd'hui notre champs référentiel est composé de montages sur-découpées et d'images anormalement rapides par rapport à la réalité &#8230;

Attention hein, je dis pas que j'aime pas quand ça tabasse niveau tempo visuel !  
Faut juste accepter la diversité des rythmes, comme en musique quoi.

Tout petit exemple : la scène où 2 types se battent mais où ils sont hors-champs et donc en fait on ne voit que leurs ombres au sol sur le bitume, bah c'est du vrai cinéma au sens où il y a un parti pris esthétique fort qui n'est pas un truc de faiseur mais qui est réellement au service de la narration, des enjeux symboliques entre les protagonistes, de l'émotion que l'auteur cherche à nous faire ressentir.


----------



## Fìx (14 Mars 2012)

boodou a dit:


> C'est sûr que si tu t'attendais à du _Fast and Furious_ tu as dû être déçu



Ah non pas du tout.... J'étais prévenu! 

J'pense que j'ai du faire un blocage à cause du début où les scènes sont vraiment vraiment lentes.... Avec tout ce passage de drague façon gosses de 12ans qui s'regardent d'un bout à l'autre de la salle de bal sans oser s'inviter à danser! :rateau:


Sinon à part ça... le casting est bon! Entre son taulier au garage, lui (même si son côté neuneu m'a exaspéré jusqu'au moins le milieu du film) et tous les mafieux... ils sont pour la plupart charismatiques...

Mais non, l'ensemble m'a saoulé... D'ailleurs la scène dont tu parles, elle m'a paru chiante également... Preuve qu'à c'moment du film, j'l'avais sûrement déjà trop pris en grippe! :rateau:

Remarque, j'le regarderai sans doute une nouvelle fois seul pour voir... Parce qu'avoir sa copine qui souffle toutes les 2min parce qu'elle s'emmerde, ça aide pas forcément à apprécier un film! :rateau:


----------



## Powerdom (16 Mars 2012)

Sur les conseils de fedo, j'ai loué la défense Lincoln. C'est pas mal.


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2012)

Aujourd'hui, Bobby conseille :






BUG, de William Friedkin, adapté d'une pièce de théâtre.

Acteurs qui crèvent l'écran, dialogues tout en finesse, ambiance pesante à souhait et surtout, surtout, réalisation magistrale...

On voit très vite ou l'histoire va nous mener (contrairement aux résumés sur le net qui nous disent que le film entretient le doute jusqu'au bout) mais c'est pas grave. 
Il faut bien se caler dans son fauteuil, ouvrir grand les mirettes, et se laisser immerger dans ce huis clos bien étouffant. 
Pour la première fois depuis longtemps, j'ai débattu sur le film, les acteurs, la réalisation, avec mon amie, une fois le générique de fin terminé, et j'en ai même rêvé la nuit suivante! 

Un film qui m'a donné envie de voir Take Shelter, avec le même acteur principal (excellent dans Bug) et qui me fera me jeter sur Killer Joe, prochain Friedkin, lors de sa sortie en salle.


----------



## Fìx (8 Juin 2012)

Tu m'as d'jà eu avec "Drive".... me ferais pas avoir 2 fois ! Tu peux l'garder ton film !


----------



## bobbynountchak (8 Juin 2012)

T'as pas aimé Drive? 

T'aime pas le cinéma. 




EDITH : Ouais, mais avec une gonzesse qui soupire à côté on peut rien aimer.  Ma copine a failli me faire détester Batman begins, c'est dire.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (8 Juin 2012)

Drive c'est bien mais j'avoue c'est spécial.

Perso je me tate pour Promotheus et j'attend le prochain Batman comme...comme...putain il a intérêt à être bien !


----------



## thunderheart (8 Juin 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Drive c'est bien mais j'avoue c'est spécial.
> 
> Perso je me tate pour Promotheus et j'attend le prochain Batman comme...comme...putain il a intérêt à être bien !



Drive... un must
Prometheus ... scotchant

Pour ma part, j'ai hâte d'aller voir "Le grand soir"

my 2 cents


----------



## Nexka (8 Juin 2012)

petit_louis a dit:


> Drive c'est bien mais j'avoue c'est spécial.
> 
> Perso je me tate pour Promotheus et j'attend le prochain Batman comme...comme...putain il a intérêt à être bien !



J'ai étais plutôt déçue par Promotheus... La prochaine fois je lirais le synopsis avant d'aller au ciné... 



Attention, mini spoil :
Je pensais que c'était un Alien, un vrai! Et j'ai attendu Alien tout le film.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (8 Juin 2012)

Nexka a dit:


> Et j'ai attendu Alien tout le film.



Rien que pour toi !  ... Et j'en profite pour te saluer !


----------



## Powerdom (8 Juin 2012)

Prometheus m'a laissé un je ne sais quoi d'insatisfaction. Mais vu comme ça se termine le numéro deux dans quelques temps....


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Juin 2012)

Ben j'en sors de prométhéum, justement. 

Je note : "bien mais pas top".


Voilà, c'était ma critique.


----------



## Lio70 (9 Juin 2012)

Vu il y a deux semaines en salle: "Le voyage extraordinaire", un documentaire sur la restauration du "Voyage dans la lune" de Melies qui se termine par la diffusion de celui-ci. Etant fan de Melies depuis mon adolescence, j'ai trouve le documentaire passionnant et me suis rejouis de pouvoir capter sur grand ecran plein de details trop discrets jusque la.

En revanche, la bande sonore creee pour cette restauration est a chier. Musique d'un style que j'ai trouve inapproprie et mal enregistree, pleine de distortions et a volume decale par rapport au reste du film. Ca gueulait et j'ai regarde le "Voyage dans la lune" les doigts dans les oreilles, alors que le son etait bien regle dans la salle. Encore du travail d'apprenti-sorcier dans je ne sais quel obscur studio, en total decalage avec la premiere partie du film (le reportage), qui est bien enregistree.


----------



## ergu (9 Juin 2012)

Prometheus est un film techniquement très bien fait.
Voilà, voilà, voilà...

L'histoire ?
Bah, sans tout révéler, on a droit à une bonne heure de questionnements bidons genre mauvais sous-sous-film des 70's (d'où venons-nous, et dieu dans tout ça...)
Saupoudré d'esquisse d'études de caractères et de relations humains abandonnées à peine esquissées.
(C'est quand même paradoxal un film en 3D dont les personnages ont une épaisseur en à peine 2D...)
Dans le dernier quart du film, le bon Ridley semble se dire "ah crotte, c'est vrai, c'est sensé être un _prequel_ d'Alien, vite une bestiole..."

Bref, il ne se passe rien, le tout aurait très bien pu tenir en une séquence de 10 minutes post-générique de n'importe lequel des Aliens.

Nul. Sale. 2. (comme dirait l'autre)



Nan, quand même - la séance d'auto-chirurgie, la seule où on retrouve la patte du réalisateur et un peu de tension dans cet océan mou du genou.
C'est un peu maigre.


----------



## Fìx (9 Juin 2012)

Moi qui doit (devait ?) aller l'voir ce soir..... Merci !  :hein:


----------



## Powerdom (9 Juin 2012)

t'es pas obligé de lire non plus 

par contre j'ai pas compris la première scène du film avec l'extra terrestre qui tombe dans la cascade ??


----------



## ergu (9 Juin 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Moi qui doit (devait ?) aller l'voir ce soir..... Merci !  :hein:



Dis-moi quoi tu veux voir, je te dirai pourquoi non.
Qu'est-ce que je suis méchant !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (9 Juin 2012)

09h45 M2 Biliothèque demain matin !
Même pas peur !!!


----------



## Fìx (9 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> t'es pas obligé de lire non plus



C'que tu sais pas, c'est qu'en fait ça m'arrange pas mal........ Y'a "Allemagne-Portugal" c'soir !  Mais Chuuuuut! :rose: 

Tiens, ça m'fait penser qu'y'a toujours pas de sujet de créé pour ça...  

​


----------



## ergu (9 Juin 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> ]Y'a "Allemagne-Portugal" c'soir !



3 - 2 pour l'Allemagne - dixit le copain de la coiffeuse collègue de celle qui me coupait les tifs vendredi hier.
Explication technique : "Les allemands sont plus grands"

Voilà.
Une autre envie, mon bon, que je te la pourrisse aussi ?


----------



## Fìx (9 Juin 2012)

ergu a dit:


> 3 - 2 pour l'Allemagne - dixit le copain de la coiffeuse collègue de celle qui me coupait les tifs vendredi hier.



Un poulpe dont la copine est coiffeuse ?... un comble !


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

c'est pas du cinoche mais presque. Ma première expérience de film en 3D date de mon boulot au parc Astérix en 1990. A l'époque les poissons et autres tortues d'eau se promenaient dans la salle de cinéma. Le premier film vu au ciné c'est un film pixar dont j'ai oublié le nom.
Ensuite Avatar, je l'ai vivement regretté les magnifiques couleurs de ce film disparaissant avec les lunettes. 
J'ai choisi de ne pas voir Prométheus en 3D, et je pense qu'à l'avenir j'éviterai. 
je voulais vous faire part de ma découverte si vous avez un iphone une démo qui se nomme audio HD 3D. Et je me dis au ciné avec des casques et du son comme la démo de cette petite application cela doit être le bonheur. Parce que en ce moment le son au ciné c'est plutôt à celui qui met le plus fort...

bonne découverte !


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> c'est pas du cinoche mais presque. Ma première expérience de film en 3D date de mon boulot au parc Astérix en 1990. A l'époque les poissons et autres tortues d'eau se promenaient dans la salle de cinéma. Le premier film vu au ciné c'est un film pixar dont j'ai oublié le nom.
> Ensuite Avatar, je l'ai vivement regretté les magnifiques couleurs de ce film disparaissant avec les lunettes.


Pour éviter cela évite les salles équipées en Xpand et choisis les salles équipées en RealD ou Dolby. les lunettes sont légères et ne bouffent pas la lumière.



Powerdom a dit:


> J'ai choisi de ne pas voir Prométheus en 3D, et je pense qu'à l'avenir j'éviterai.


C'est une hérésie. Un film tourné en 3D est fait pour être vu en 3D. C'est un peu comme si tu avais le choix entre voir un film en couleur et le même en noir et blanc, tu choisirais le noir et blanc ?
C'est pareil avec la 3D...


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est une hérésie. Un film tourné en 3D est fait pour être vu en 3D. C'est un peu comme si tu avais le choix entre voir un film en couleur et le même en noir et blanc, tu choisirais le noir et blanc ?
> C'est pareil avec la 3D...




hérésie, carrément !! j'imagine que je ne dois pas être le seul a ne pas apprécier la 3D puisque les films en 3D sont également proposé sans cette 3D qui n'apporte pas grand chose.
j'ai longtemps vu les films en NB sur la TV de mes parents alors qu'ils étaient en couleurs, j'en suis pas mort ! loin de là.


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> hérésie, carrément !! j'imagine que je ne dois pas être le seul a ne pas apprécier la 3D puisque les films en 3D sont également proposé sans cette 3D qui n'apporte pas grand chose.
> j'ai longtemps vu les films en NB sur la TV de mes parents alors qu'ils étaient en couleurs, j'en suis pas mort ! loin de là.




Pour l'instant, si j'ai le choix entre 2D et 3D j'opte pour 2D dans la mesure où la 3D ne me paraît pas apporter grand-chose d'intéressant. Disons que je n'ai pas vu de film spécifiquement écrit pour la 3D donc, en-dehors de me donner mal au crâne, la 3D ne m'a pas encore impressionné.


----------



## Fab'Fab (14 Juin 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Disons que je n'ai pas vu de film spécifiquement écrit pour la 3D


Et tu as vu beaucoup de films spécifiquement écrits pour la couleur ?


----------



## bompi (14 Juin 2012)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Et tu as vu beaucoup de films spécifiquement écrits pour la couleur ?


Excellente question 
Au début de la couleur, certains films qui l'étaient (en couleur) essayaient de l'utiliser au mieux. On peut penser évidemment au Magicien d'Oz mais aussi aux films magnifiques de Powell et Pressburger (dans Colonel Blimp, les couleurs sont flamboyantes). Bien entendu, d'autres auraient pu être en noir et blanc sans en pâtir.
Certains cinéastes ont, par la suite, vraiment travaillé leurs couleurs, quand la majorité des autres n'y prêtaient sans doute plus guère d'attention. Mais, je n'imagine pas que Jacques Demy n'a pas travaillé costumes et décors pour qu'ils éclatent à l'écran.

Quand la couleur est devenue totalement majoritaire, cela est resté avec, en plus, les cinéastes qui ont soigné leur noir et blanc, puisqu'il était exceptionnel (Lynch, Allen, récemment les frères Coen).

Reste qu'un bon film reste un bon film, même lorsqu'on le voit dans des conditions déplorables (un western d'Anthony Mann sur un écran N&B tout pourri et ondulant par exemple, ou 2001, dans des conditions similaires).

Je ne dis pas que la 3D n'est pas bien, je dis simplement que ce que j'en ai vu ne m'a pas convaincu de sa nécessité. Le jour où tout sera en 3D, je verrai de la 3D comme tout le monde. Pour l'instant, comme ça me colle _réellement_ une migraine assez pénible, je m'abstiens. 

PS : Il paraît que Madagascar III utilise bien la 3D donc j'irai le voir en 3D


----------



## Powerdom (14 Juin 2012)

sinon vous avez testé audio HD 3D sur votre iphone ?
je trouve que le son 3D c'est quand même plus révolutionnaire que l'image 3D. 
On peut l'avoir tout le long du film ce qui n'est pas le cas de l'image afin de ne pas faire vomir le spectateur


----------



## fedo (16 Juin 2012)

rattrapé récemment (il me semble qu'il ressort la semaine prochaine en salle), un bon film divertissant, bien foutu et pas trop long.
parfait pour après les exams à mon humble avis.


----------



## Lio70 (23 Octobre 2012)

SAMSARA
Enfin eu l'occasion de voir Samsara, de Ron Fricke, dernier film tourne en 70mm. Vu hier dans un complexe Cinema City a Cracovie, en numerique 4K. On connait la methode et l'interet visuel de ce genre de films, depuis les "-qatsi" de Godfrey Reggio et Baraka du meme Ron Fricke. A voir sur ecran geant dans un procede faisant honneur a la qualite de la photographie. Moralite de cet opus: nous sommes tous devenus de pauvres poulets sur une chaine de plumage, le feu de la vie persistant ca et la par la beaute de la Nature et de la Foi.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P0xVp3N-M84

TO ROME WITH LOVE
Vu il y a un mois, le dernier film de Woody Allen. Le meme humour fin et intelligent comme d'habitude, mais une impression de deja vu avec la repetition du canevas "vaudeville dans une belle ville europeenne".


----------



## fedo (2 Novembre 2012)

vu, bien aimé mais pas le meilleur des Bonds à mon goût.
la bande son est très bien mais on perçoit les références John Powell et Hans Zimmer.
le film lui ne tombe pas dans le piège du James Bourne.
d'autre références pointent dans le film, plus surprenantes et pas que Bondiennes...

J'espère voir bientôt 





et j'attends aussi le nouveau Ben Affleck avec impatience:


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2012)

Très bien, Skyfall. Beaucoup de clins d'oeil et de références, une certaine mélancolie. Excellent changement de personnel. Bon casting. Scénario simple et classique qui (c'est rare) se tient suffisamment.
Et Daniel Craig est au poil. Javier Bardem est convaincant en agent ravagé...

Et l'Écosse est photogénique.


----------



## Powerdom (2 Novembre 2012)

je viens de voir Looper à l'instant. bon ben c'est loupé.


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2012)

Avec Gordon-Levitt aussi, j'ai vu hier soir *50/50*. Très sympa.


----------



## flotow (2 Novembre 2012)

@fedo : Argo est vraiment bien fichu et captivant !

Pitch Perfect est vraiment amusant aussi. 
[youtube]siEHekc-1oE[/youtube]

Mais il faudra attendre&#8230; le 17 avril 2013 pour le voir en France :rateau: (avec un titre anglais traduit par un autre titre anglais pour la diffusion en France&#8230;  - Hit Girls)
(six mois de différences entre la france et les USA :afraid
Je ne sais pas comment seront traduites certaines blagues par contre 

Et pour Skyfall&#8230; le générique est  :love: et la première apparition de Javier Bardem est :love:
Et l'écosse est photogénique 
Mais sinon, un peu déçu par la manière dont est centrée l'action&#8230;


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2012)

Dans *Pitch Perfect* il y a justement la sympathique Anna Kendrick qui joue dans *50/50*.

Pour le Bond, c'est essentiellement un film qui tient par la mise en scène : aucun gadget (ou presque), pratiquement pas d'effets spéciaux ou d'explosions délirantes. On est loin des couillonnades à la *Moonraker*. C'est justement ce qui me plaît bien, avec les multiples réminiscences du mythe.
Et, personnellement, je trouve que Daniel Craig assure méchamment à côté de la vieille Aston Martin. 

Il est possible que les fossiles dans mon genre apprécient davantage que la fringante jeunesse


----------



## gKatarn (2 Novembre 2012)

Je rentre de voir Skyfall : ça se regarde trèèèèèès bien


----------



## fedo (3 Novembre 2012)

> Et, personnellement, je trouve que Daniel Craig assure méchamment à côté de la vieille Aston Martin.*Il est possible que les fossiles dans mon genre apprécient davantage que la fringante jeunesse*



J'ai egalement tendance  a penser que les  3 derniers films sortis sont parmis les meilleurs.
Craig fait certainement le meilleur agent.
Mais j'ai prefere Casino Royale et les scenarios de Paul Haggis.


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2012)

fedo a dit:


> Mais j'ai prefere Casino Royale



Est-ce que ce ne serait pas lié à un effet "nouveauté" avec D. Craig (qui assure / assume vraiment le côté tueur) et aussi une sorte de retour aux sources du mythe ?


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2012)

Dans l'ordre de préférence : Skyfall - Casino Royale - Quantum of Solace (que j'ai revu récemment et que j'ai trouvé pas si mal finalement).

J'ai aussi regardé *Attack the block* et j'ai trouvé ça plutôt mignon.


----------



## patlek (3 Novembre 2012)

Alors attention!!

Moi, récement, j' ai bien aimé "Braindead" un film de 1993 (De peter jackson (le Peter Jackson de la trilogie "le seigneur des anneaux")

C' est interdit au moins de 16 ans, booafff; c' est de l' horreur gore, çà se déroule sur un fond de romance ultra gentillette, avec un type de plus en plus allumé (vu la situation , çà se comprend)
C' est un film, pour se marrer. ce n' est absolument pas de "l'horreur angoissante", c' est outrancier, délirant: l' éclate. 

Mais sans doute pas pour "tout public" y compris au delà des 16 ans.

C' est fun, si on rentre dans le délire. Si a la première "image choc", on ne tient pas: mieux vaut s' abstenir, parce que çà va de pire en pire.

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=5311.html


----------



## flotow (3 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Est-ce que ce ne serait pas lié à un effet "nouveauté" avec D. Craig (qui assure / assume vraiment le côté tueur) et aussi une sorte de retour aux sources du mythe ?


En tout cas, Casino Royale était assez proche du livre, au moins pour l'ambiance. C'est beaucoup moins drôle, plus violent. Et plus réaliste aussi.
(pour l'histoire&#8230; je ne m'en souvient plus )

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h53 ----------




bompi a dit:


> Dans *Pitch Perfect* il y a justement la sympathique Anna Kendrick qui joue dans *50/50*.



héhé 



bompi a dit:


> Il est possible que les fossiles dans mon genre apprécient davantage que la fringante jeunesse



gnagnagna


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> gnagnagna


Je vois que tu es d'accord sur le côté fossile des cinquantenaires...


----------



## ergu (3 Novembre 2012)

fedo a dit:


> Craig fait certainement le meilleur agent.



Il y a une scène au début de Casino Royal ou Craig traverse un mur (une cloison, OK) - la posture, l'effet, la poussière, on dirait trop Lou Ferigno dans le rôle de Hulk.

Du coup, c't'acteur en James Bond, je n'y arrive pas.
Je passe mon temps à attendre le moment où il va devenir tout vert...

Plus sérieusement, je le trouve trop physique, pas assez classe et distancié pour le rôle.


----------



## Le docteur (3 Novembre 2012)

Justement, Craig c'est un mélange prolo-classe (et non pas classe prolétaire, ça c'est une autre histoire). C'est ce qui fait l'ambiguïté du personnage. Et apparemment ça correspondrait bien au personnage de Fleming (là, je ne peux, pas dire, je ne connais pas)...


----------



## gKatarn (3 Novembre 2012)

Le docteur a dit:


> ça correspondrait bien au personnage de Fleming (là, je ne peux, pas dire, je ne connais pas)...



Y a bien longtemps, j'avais acheté l'intégrale de 007 chez Omnibus. Tu devrais essayer


----------



## flotow (4 Novembre 2012)

gKatarn a dit:


> Y a bien longtemps, j'avais acheté l'intégrale de 007 chez Omnibus. Tu devrais essayer


Surtout que c'est rapide à lire  

Bon, je vais voir Skyfall en anglais cet après midi. Je n'avais eu la chance de le voir qu'en français la première fois  (et c'est un peu )


----------



## flotow (5 Novembre 2012)

C'est mieux en anglais (sauf peut être pour le personnage de J. Bardem )
Et le générique toujours aussi :love:


----------



## rizoto (7 Novembre 2012)

La grosse surprise de 2012 pour moi sera : 





Longtemps que je n&#8217;étais pas ressorti du ciné en étant juste heureux.

Ne vous fiiez pas a la bande annonce...


----------



## Fìx (9 Novembre 2012)

rizoto a dit:


> Longtemps que je n&#8217;étais pas ressorti du ciné en étant juste heureux.



Ça c'est qu't'étais pas allé voir "Intouchables". 


Qu'est ce que j'ai pu être heureux de sortir !


----------



## rizoto (9 Novembre 2012)

Fìx a dit:


> Ça c'est qu't'étais pas allé voir "Intouchables".
> 
> 
> Qu'est ce que j'ai pu être heureux de sortir !



T&#8217;étais heureux de sortir ou heureux en sortant, c'est pas pareil  ...

Si si, je l'ai vu.  Même si j'ai aimé "Intouchables", "Searching for Sugar man" est plus brut, c'est un documentaire... Plus poétique aussi, le héros présenté m'a littéralement subjugué (démarche, voix, etc...). Sans parler de l'histoire juste incroyable!


----------



## WebOliver (24 Novembre 2012)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Bon, je vais voir Skyfall en anglais cet après midi. Je n'avais eu la chance de le voir qu'en français la première fois  (et c'est un peu )



Je l'ai vu avant-hier, en français aussi malheureusement. Au moment où Javier Bardem apparaît à l'écran, j'ai failli pouffer de rire: en effet celui-ci est doublé en français avec un semblant d'accent&#8230; allemand. Si on peut m'expliquer le concept. Ça casse presque toute crédibilité au personnage.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Janvier 2013)

Tiens, en passant et pour faire remonter ce thread, savez-vous quel est, de tous les temps, le film qui a eu le plus de succès en Belgique ?????

Facile, c'est : "Il était dans l'Ouest une fois" .....:rateau:


----------



## TimeCapsule (28 Janvier 2013)

*le Dolby© de nos ancêtres...*


----------



## fedo (30 Janvier 2013)

vu Django Unchained:






bien aimé (heureusement j'ai payé plein tarif ).
bien meilleur que le précédent Tarantino. Waltz est encore une fois terrible.
mais y aurait bien 10 minutes à couper au montage.

je pense me déplacer également pour Zero Dark Thirty.


----------



## thunderheart (31 Janvier 2013)

Vu les deux, avec tout autant de plaisir.
Le Django est épique. Sa bande son est bluffante, fallait oser passer du rap dans un western 

Quant à Thirty..., le film est prenant et ne contient pas l'esbrouffe habituelle de ce genre de films.
Le film me semble assez crédible.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Février 2013)

Drôle, original, hilarant, déjanté :rateau:

7 Psychopathes


----------



## manondel (12 Février 2013)

Moi j'aime bien Adam Sandler (...)
Amour et Amnésie avec Drew Barrymore c'est très drôle !!!


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Février 2013)

Film très bien fait, sans complaisance aucune


----------



## Dos Jones (17 Mai 2013)

Sorti en DVD aujourd'hui :




Un chouilla longuet mais un Christoph Waltz encore extraordinaire 

Un régal


----------



## Le docteur (18 Mai 2013)

Vu aujourd'hui sur la Freebox (j'aurais préféré au cinéma, mais enfant en bas âge oblige). 
Au risque de dire comme les autres je persiste à prendre mon pied avec le cinéma de Tarantino. Apparemment, après avoir vengé les juifs, il venge les noirs, je ne sais pas ce que ce sera la prochaine fois, mais ça prend toujours aux tripes.
Waltz est super Di Caprio aussi (faut croire que les rôles de méchants, ce sont des rôles à Oscar), Jamie Foxx est cool comme il faut et nous offre des gros plans digne de Léone. Le coup de Samuel L. Jackson en avatar quasi diabolique du "nègre de maison" (un uncle ben démoniaque), c'était quelque chose (apparemment ils l'ont mis au point à deux avec Tarantino). C'est sans doute la trouvaille la plus marquante du film, du moins je le prends comme ça.
Hard la scène avec les chiens. Et je me suis rappelé de ce qu'a dit Tarantino de tout ça : (en gros)  vous trouvez que c'est dur, j'ai lu pas mal sur le sujet, on a fait dix fois pire que ce que je montre dans le film. Je veux bien le croire.

Je pense qu'on se souviendra de ce film.


----------



## bompi (18 Mai 2013)

J'ai vu avant-hier *Moonrise Kingdom* de Wes Anderson.
La seule critique négative que je ferais est la présence un peu appuyée de la musique et son côté un peu casse-bonbon (certes, on a droit à Britten pour le classique et Mothersbaugh ou Desplats pour du plus moderne).

Pour le reste, c'est une petite merveille, avec des acteurs parfaits,des trouvailles visuelles quasiment à chaque plan. Je trouve un certain cousinage avec Gondry : moins de bricolage mais une fantaisie/poésie assez proche.
Et, pour une fois, ce n'est pas trop désespéré.


----------



## Lio70 (3 Juillet 2013)

J'ai vu le mois dernier QUARTET de Dustin Hoffman avec une brochettes de grands acteurs anglais. Depuis longtemps je n'avais vu un aussi bon film: la composition et la qualite de l'image et du son, la mise en scene et la facon dont l'histoire est menee, la performance des acteurs, le tout avec une dose de bon gout et beaucoup de sympathie. Je suis meme alle le revoir.


----------



## mocmoc (3 Juillet 2013)

J'ai vu récemment *Paulette* de Jérôme Enrico
Le point positif c'est qu'ici la caricature de la cité peut être assez exagéré pour faire rire.
L'énormité viens du fait que toute l'histoire tourne autour de la fabrication de gâteau ou l'on incorpore de la résine de cannabis. Il faut savoir que la plupart du temps cette résine (shit) est coupé avec du pneu et des produits chimiques toxiques. La réalisation de ces gâteaux se fait habituellement avec du chanvre séché (beuh), c'est bien connu chez tous les usagers. Eh bien dans ce film on nous fait la pub des gâteaux au shit hyper nocif. 
Il y a de quoi faire un scandale.


----------



## JPTK (3 Juillet 2013)

mocmoc a dit:


> J'ai vu récemment *Paulette* de Jérôme Enrico
> Le point positif c'est qu'ici la caricature de la cité peut être assez exagéré pour faire rire.
> L'énormité viens du fait que toute l'histoire tourne autour de la fabrication de gâteau ou l'on incorpore de la résine de cannabis. Il faut savoir que la plupart du temps cette résine (shit) est coupé avec du pneu et des produits chimiques toxiques. La réalisation de ces gâteaux se fait habituellement avec du chanvre séché (beuh), c'est bien connu chez tous les usagers. Eh bien dans ce film on nous fait la pub des gâteaux au shit hyper nocif.
> Il y a de quoi faire un scandale.



Ouai mais t'es allé voir un film avec Bernadette Lafont en même temps hein 
Vu le reste du casting, je ne sais pas à quoi tu t'attendais :rateau: 
Et puis bon, la résine de cannabis peut-être de très bonne qualité également, elle n'est pas forcément coupée.


----------



## thunderheart (3 Juillet 2013)

J'ai été voir "Star Trek - Into Darkness", j'aurais pas dû :love: !


----------



## bompi (3 Juillet 2013)

Je suis allé voir :
- *Moi, Moche et Méchant 2* : sympa mais décousu ; la présence d'une famille nombreuse, bruyante et impolie derrière moi n'a pas aidé, pour sûr...
- *MUD* : très bon film, avec de très bons acteurs, y compris les deux ados ; c'est le genre de film qui me rend admiratif du cinéma américain. C'est une sorte de conte initiatique, qui ne finirait pas trop mal, avec un sens des ambiances et des paysages remarquable. Bref, très content.


----------



## fedo (3 Juillet 2013)

vu récemment:






un super film de Steven Soderbergh, très bon thriller, bonne idée de scénario et des acteurs convaincants.


----------



## Romuald (9 Juillet 2013)

Ma médiathèque la proposant au prêt, je viens de me faire la trilogie Batman de Christopher Nolan (je sais, ce n'est pas sorti hier).
Je n'avais vu que Batman begin's, que j'avais trouvé plaisant, bien noir, mais long et bavard comme pas possible. Même constat aujourd'hui, et idem pour les deux autres : on pourrait raccourcir de 30 bonne minutes chaque film en abrégeant les états d'âme et explications verbeuses du pourquoi du comment je fais ça des différents protagonistes, sans que ça devienne pour autant un truc d'action pure pour ados qui veulent que ça pète dans tous les sens.

Dommage, car j'ai bien aimé les personnages secondaires (surtout dans le dernier : Albert, Lucius et Robin), la noirceur général de l'ensemble et la volonté de mettre un peu de psychologie au dedans, même si c'est parfois à coup de grosses ficelles.

Blockbuster, oui, mais de qualité.


----------



## bompi (9 Juillet 2013)

C'est un peu le problème général des blockbusters : ils durent une demi-heure de trop.


----------



## Galekal (9 Juillet 2013)

Si vous avez encore 10 euros a mettre dans un _bon _film, je signale a toutes fins utiles qu'_Agora _de _Alejandro Amenabar avec Rachel Weisz est accessible a ce prix en blu-ray, notamment sur Amazon.

_http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agora_(film)

Si vous ne l'avez pas vu, foncez


----------



## Le docteur (9 Juillet 2013)

bompi a dit:


> C'est un peu le problème général des blockbusters : ils durent une demi-heure de trop.



Ca dépend, les Die Hard, je commence à trouver qu'ils durent 1h30 de trop...

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h01 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h00 ----------




Galekal a dit:


> Si vous avez encore 10 euros a mettre dans un _bon _film, je signale a toutes fins utiles qu'_Agora _de _Alejandro Amenabar avec Rachel Weisz est accessible a ce prix en blu-ray, notamment sur Amazon.
> 
> _http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agora_(film)
> 
> Si vous ne l'avez pas vu, foncez



Vu, c'était sympa, effectivement. 
Par contre, le BR, chez moi, ça s'apparente à de la science-fiction.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h01 ----------

Ce qui me fait rager, là, c'est que la version pas bleue est juste un euro en-dessous...


----------



## bompi (10 Juillet 2013)

Le docteur a dit:


> Ca dépend, les Die Hard, je commence à trouver qu'ils durent 1h30 de trop...


Oui, j'aurais dû écrire : "au moins une demi-heure de trop"


----------



## Galekal (10 Juillet 2013)

Dans la série "_Allons donc regarder un navet sans prétentions afin de se distraire_", je suis tombé sur ceci :








Alors que je m'attendais a trouver quelque chose qui serait dans le style de "I am number four"...





L'impression laissée par "les âmes vagabondes" fut en réalité nettement moins pire. En fait de navet, nous avons là un bon petit film de SF plein de bon sentiments qui se laisse regarder sans trop d'ennui.


----------



## ergu (10 Juillet 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Ma médiathèque la proposant au prêt, je viens de me faire la trilogie Batman de Christopher Nolan (je sais, ce n'est pas sorti hier).
> Je n'avais vu que Batman begin's, que j'avais trouvé plaisant, bien noir, mais long et bavard comme pas possible. Même constat aujourd'hui, et idem pour les deux autres : on pourrait raccourcir de 30 bonne minutes chaque film en abrégeant les états d'âme et explications verbeuses du pourquoi du comment je fais ça des différents protagonistes, sans que ça devienne pour autant un truc d'action pure pour ados qui veulent que ça pète dans tous les sens.
> 
> Dommage, car j'ai bien aimé les personnages secondaires (surtout dans le dernier : Albert, Lucius et Robin), la noirceur général de l'ensemble et la volonté de mettre un peu de psychologie au dedans, même si c'est parfois à coup de grosses ficelles.
> ...



Je suis d'accord pour le premier.

Pas d'accord pour le dernier que j'ai trouvé très mauvais (et très décevant aussi dans sa volonté de faire du mystère et de l'imbroglio avec des ficelles niveau CM2 et encore) 

Et pas d'accord du tout pour le second qui m'avait cloué au cinéma et m'a re-cloué chez moi en DVD. A mon sens le meilleur Batman et peut-être le meilleur film de "super héros" qui soit - merci au personnage du Joker, principalement.

Sinon, vu en DVD y a pas longtemps : *EXAM
*Où comment me tenir en haleine pendant 1h30 avec 10 acteurs, un décor unique un peu cheap et une très bonne idée de base - bref, du cinéma sans besoin de x millions de dollar d'effet spéciaux et de voitures cassées mais avec un scénario qui tient la route, soit l'exact inverse du dernier Die Hard.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Sinon, vu en DVD y a pas longtemps : *EXAM
> *Où comment me tenir en haleine pendant 1h30 avec 10 acteurs, un décor unique un peu cheap et une très bonne idée de base - bref, du cinéma sans besoin de x millions de dollar d'effet spéciaux et de voitures cassées mais avec un scénario qui tient la route, soit l'exact inverse du dernier Die Hard.



Vu aussi, pas mal, mais faut se laisser aller dans l'histoire sans chercher à anticiper.


----------



## bompi (11 Juillet 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Sinon, vu en DVD y a pas longtemps : *EXAM
> *Où comment me tenir en haleine pendant 1h30 avec 10 acteurs, un décor unique un peu cheap et une très bonne idée de base - bref, du cinéma sans besoin de x millions de dollar d'effet spéciaux et de voitures cassées mais avec un scénario qui tient la route, soit l'exact inverse du dernier Die Hard.


On sort juste des résultats du brevet et du bac, alors je crois que je vais attendre un peu...

(je sais, c'est nul :rose: )

Autre genre : j'ai vu récemment *Margin Call*, dont on avait fait ici et là des éloges enflammés.
Bof.
En fait, c'est assez correctement fait, les personnages tiennent à peu près la route. Mais ce n'est pas le chef-d'oeuvre annoncé (par des critiques un peu hystériques). SImplement un honnête film pas très inventif.


----------



## Galekal (12 Juillet 2013)

A éviter d'urgence sous peine de *profonds risques d'endormissement*:

*After Earth* qui, malgré le réalisateur (M.Night Shyamalan : Sixième Sens, Incassable, Le Village, Phénomènes), la distribution (Will Smith & fils), les effets spéciaux maîtrisés, présente pour seul intérêt de pouvoir remplacer les somnifères si vous en prenez. 

Le thème du retour vers la Terre après cataclysme aurait pourtant pu être plus richement exploité. Ce sera pour une prochaine fois, et par conséquent, pour un autre film.

:sleep:


----------



## Lio70 (12 Juillet 2013)

Galekal a dit:


> [/I]http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agora_(film)
> Si vous ne l'avez pas vu, foncez


Par hasard, je l'ai vu avant-hier. Bon film, en effet. Avec un acteur que j'adore bien qu'il  se fasse vieux: Michel Lonsdale.

Sinon, vu il y a peu egalement: DANS LA MAISON, avec d'autres acteurs que j'apprecie: Kristin Scott Thomas et Fabrice Luchini. Excellents depart et deroulement. Fin baclee et un peu vide.


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2013)

Un peu par hasard, je me suis retrouvé au cinéma à voir *Gravity* d'Alfonso Cuarón.

Pour une fois, la 3D est (très) bien exploitée, même si ça peut avoir un côté gadget à force. En tout cas, c'est superbe : mon seul vrai grand rêve de gamin était de voir (en vrai) la Terre depuis l'espace et ça donne encore plus envie. Sauf que, tout de même, ce n'est pas une sinécure (les shrapnells ça craint un peu, en orbite encore un peu plus) !

Mais, une fois la beauté formelle évoqué, une fois soulignée la bonne performance de Sandra Bullock (et celle honorable quoiqu'anecdotique de George Clooney), il ne reste pas grand'chose à dire. C'est très conventionnel, c'est très prévisible. En clair : ça ne dépasse en rien ce qu'on peut attendre d'un film de ce genre.

Donc, du bon cinéma, classique, correctement filmé, sans grande imagination sur le découpage et le suspense. Et une magnifique 3D.

La bande-son oscille entre le pas mal (en lorgnant vers le Cliff Martinez de Solaris) et le catastrophiquement bruyant et inepte.


----------



## jpmiss (3 Novembre 2013)

En tous cas il est clair qu'il faut voir Gravity dans une bonne salle en 3D et pas en Divx à la télé.
Reste à savoir si il faut aller voir Gravity.


----------



## bompi (3 Novembre 2013)

Voilà un très bon résumé


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Novembre 2013)

Je suis allé voir Gravity. C'est réussi grâce à la 3D qui apporte vraiment quelque chose (contrairement à Gatsby le magnifique où elle n'avait vraiment rien d'indispensable). Mais pour le reste, je m'attendais à autre chose. Donc un peu déçu sur ce coup là.

Par contre, zéro déception avec 9 mois ferme de et avec Albert Dupontel, vu également récemment. Excellent !


----------



## Bambouille (3 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> Un peu par hasard, je me suis retrouvé au cinéma à voir *Gravity* d'Alfonso Cuarón.
> 
> Pour une fois, la 3D est (très) bien exploitée, même si ça peut avoir un côté gadget à force. En tout cas, c'est superbe : mon seul vrai grand rêve de gamin était de voir (en vrai) la Terre depuis l'espace et ça donne encore plus envie. Sauf que, tout de même, ce n'est pas une sinécure (les shrapnells ça craint un peu, en orbite encore un peu plus) !
> 
> ...


Même ressenti. Le jour même je me suis dit que c'était un super film et le lendemain j'y pensais déjà plus.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Novembre 2013)

Gravity, d'un point de vue purement technique


----------



## Romuald (4 Novembre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Gravity, d'un point de vue purement technique


Tu me donnerais presque envie d'aller le voir


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Novembre 2013)

Romuald a dit:


> Tu me donnerais presque envie d'aller le voir



Si seulement y avait pas Clooney


----------



## bompi (4 Novembre 2013)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Si seulement y avait pas Clooney


On le voit peu (à peine un tiers du film, je dirais). Et il est sympathique dans la caricature.


----------



## Penetrator (4 Novembre 2013)

bompi a dit:


> On le voit peu (à peine un tiers du film, je dirais). Et il est sympathique dans la caricature.


mais bon la 3d pas beaucoup vu et ils auraient plus faire de débris allant vers les spectateurs pour le fun ...


----------



## ergu (4 Novembre 2013)

Penetrator a dit:


> ils auraient plus faire de débris allant vers les spectateurs pour le fun ...



Ta phrase a été pensée pour le SMS puis convertie en français, on dirait, mais convertie un peu à l'arrache comme c'est trop souvent le cas ces temps-ci sur le forum, ce qui la rend assez floue sur les bords (en français, le flou c'est mal).


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (4 Novembre 2013)

Moi chuis allez voir Thor 2.

Ben c'est du blockbuster bien calibré avec pas mal d'humour.
Sans plus, mais sans moins non plus


----------



## ergu (4 Novembre 2013)

Sinon, je suis allé voir "Turbo" en Allemagne (donc, en allemand pas sous-titré)
C'est très con.
Mais vraiment très con.
Même en comprenant 10% des dialogues ça reste très, très con.

Mais j'ai pas passé un mauvais moment.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Novembre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Gravity, d'un point de vue purement technique


Un autre aspect purement technique de Gravity.
Celui-ci est nettement moins réussi que la 3D si non on aurait vu Sandra Bullock avec des Pampers pour adulte.


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Novembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Moi chuis allez voir Thor 2.
> 
> Ben c'est du blockbuster bien calibré avec pas mal d'humour.
> Sans plus, mais sans moins non plus



J'ai vu le 1 l'autre jour à la télé... Keneth Branagh devait avoir un retard d'impôts c'est pas possible, m'a pas donné envie de voir le 2.

J'ai revu Certains l'aiment chaud en VO, bonne éclate...

Daphné : "We can't get married at all"
Osgood : "Why not ? "
Daphné : "Well, in the first place, I'm not a natural blonde ! ".
Osgood : "Doesn't matter..."
Daphné : "I smoke. I smoke all the time. ".
Osgood : "I don't care. "
Daphné : "I have a terrible past. For three years now, I've been living with a saxophone player. ".
Osgood : "I forgive you. "
Daphné : "I can never have children".
Osgood : "We can adopt some"
Daphné en ôtant sa perruque : "You don't understand, Osgood, I'm a man ! ".
Osgood : "Well... nobody's perfect ! "

j'en ris encore


----------



## Lila (18 Novembre 2013)

LE CHOC DE L'ANNÉE

La danza de la réalidad

*Alexandro-Jodorowsky*


:hein::hein::hein::mouais::mouais:
:afraid::afraid::afraid:
:sick::sick::sick:
:modo::hosto::modo::hosto::modo::hosto:


----------



## Luc G (20 Novembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> LE CHOC DE L'ANNÉE
> 
> La danza de la réalidad
> 
> ...



Je ne l'ai pas vu mais je me souviens encore de la première fois que j'ai vu "la montagne sacrée" du même Jodorowsky il y a très très longtemps. Et je me suis offert ces films en DVD quand ils sont sortis il n'y a pas si longtemps.

Du cinéma hors-normes, dans tous les sens du terme 

Et parmi mes regrets, l'abandon du projet de réalisation de "Dune" par le même avec pour les décors Giraud/Moebius, comme acteurs entre autres : Salvador Dali, Orson Welles, Mick Jagger
Le Dune de David lynch (que je ne déteste pas d'ailleurs) et celui de frank Herbert à côté auraient ressemblé à du Walt Disney   

Seydoux appuyait le truc mais Hollywood a (évidemment) refusé


----------



## Lila (21 Novembre 2013)

Luc G a dit:


> .....Du cinéma hors-normes, dans tous les sens du terme



....:mouais: je suis d'accord sur le "hors normes"...mais quand même !!! :afraid:

Il arrive un moment ou la "thérapie" doit rester quelque chose " d'intime"....la partager avec des milliers de spectateurs (je doute qu'il y en ait plus :-D  )...c'est inutile....surtout pour constater que le gars est pas guéri du tout et carrément malsain :hosto:
J'aime bien les univers de Kusturica, Gilliam ou Almodovar, mais là (et heureusement) je ne m'y retrouve pas...

...À voir absolument en compagnie de sa belle-mère


----------



## ergu (21 Novembre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Gravity, d'un point de vue purement technique



En même temps, c'est dur de donner un point de vue autre que technique sur ce film visuellement très beau, mais totalement dénué de scénario (ah si, les malheurs de cette pauvre astronaute qu'a perdu sa fille et qu'est toute triste depuis - du fond de tiroir pour épisode de fin de saison de série à deux balles, à peine) et "joué" par des banckables qui pointent à l'usine (Sandra a le visage figé dans la même expression constipée d'un bout à l'autre du film et Georges... fait du Georges, _what else?_ )


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> En même temps, c'est dur de donner un point de vue autre que technique sur ce film visuellement très beau, mais totalement dénué de scénario (ah si, les malheurs de cette pauvre astronaute qu'a perdu sa fille et qu'est toute triste depuis - du fond de tiroir pour épisode de fin de saison de série à deux balles, à peine) et "joué" par des banckables qui pointent à l'usine (Sandra a le visage figé dans la même expression constipée d'un bout à l'autre du film et Georges... fait du Georges, _what else?_ )



Ca fait longtemps que Sandra Bullock n'est plus considérée comme banckable...


----------



## ergu (21 Novembre 2013)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ca fait longtemps que Sandra Bullock n'est plus considérée comme banckable...



Ah ?
Ah bon.

'tain, merde, je suis vieux, j'en suis resté à "Speed"...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Novembre 2013)

Bah voila, les pontes d'hollywood aussi. 

Du coup...


----------



## ergu (21 Novembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bah voila, les pontes d'hollywood aussi.
> 
> Du coup...



Ouais, les pontes ça te tue la créativité dans l'oeuf !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (21 Novembre 2013)

Il faudrait quand même que je retourne un de ces jours dans les salles obscures ... ça doit faire près de 2 ans que je n'y suis plus allé ...

Par contre, je me suis pris une passion pour le cinéma coréen et plus particulièrement pour les films de guerre dans lesquels le héro plombé d'au moins 50 balles de "point 30" et baignant dans une mare de sang, réussi encore à déchiqueter 20 adversaires avec ses dents tout en chantant l'hymne national ...

J'adore le "trop" dans tous les sens ... trop de scènes dramatiques à outrance, trop de sentiments bassement patriotiques, trop de sang et de charpie ... bref, à déguster au second degré ce qui occasionne parfois de sérieux fou-rires !:love: (si ! si !)

D'ailleurs les chinois ne sont pas en reste non plus ... la preuve, le film "Assembly" que vous pouvez visionner sur YouTube ... préparez des torchons (l'hémoglobine coule à flots) et vos mouchoirs pour les plus sensibles d'entre vous !:rateau:


----------



## Lila (21 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> J'adore le "trop" dans tous les sens ... trop de scènes dramatiques à outrance, trop de sentiments bassement patriotiques, trop de sang et de charpie ... bref, à déguster au second degré ce qui occasionne parfois de sérieux fou-rires !:love: (si ! si !)



...wé fais genre d'occulter les nombreuses scènes de cul torrides aussi :love::love:


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il faudrait quand même que je retourne un de ces jours dans les salles obscures ... ça doit faire près de 2 ans que je n'y suis plus allé ...
> 
> Par contre, je me suis pris une passion pour le cinéma coréen et plus particulièrement pour les films de guerre dans lesquels le héro plombé d'au moins 50 balles de "point 30" et baignant dans une mare de sang, réussi encore à déchiqueter 20 adversaires avec ses dents tout en chantant l'hymne national ...
> 
> ...


Dans le genre coréen, quelqu'un a-t-il vu le _Snowpiercer_ de Bong Joon-Ho ?
J'ai adoré deux de ses films : _The Host_ et _Memories of murder_ mais je n'ai pas pu aller voir son adaptation du Transperceneige.

En attendant de voir le film, je l'ai relu et ai trouvé que ça avait (mal) vieilli, notamment les dialogues : tout ceci est daté. Y compris les deux suites scénarisées par Legrand. Lesquelles sont magnifiquement dessinées.


----------



## patlek (21 Novembre 2013)

Le transperceneige, à la base, c' était Alexis qui devait le dessiner.

Alexis, c' était le top, un excellent dessinateur.

Alexis | BDZoom.com


----------



## bompi (21 Novembre 2013)

Je ne savais pas.  Vraiment un dessinateur très talentueux. Mais la planche que l'on voit du Transperceneige semble indiquer que Lob a revu son histoire avant de travailler avec Rochette.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (22 Novembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> ...wé fais genre d'occulter les nombreuses scènes de cul torrides aussi :love::love:



C'est marrant parce que tout en étant "torrides" ces scènes ne sont pas "débridées" ...:rateau::rateau::rateau:


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2013)

Oh vach´te!   

Pour ceux (peu nombreux j'imagine) qui ne connaissent pas et qui aiment bien rigoler devant un film, la bonne adresse : nanarland.com

J'en ai découvert des beaux films sur ce site, en particulier "white fire", aussi titré "vivre pour mourir". Un film qui ne se raconte pas, il se vit.


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (22 Novembre 2013)

Nanarland qui tient une rubrique un samedi sur 2 sur le site web Allociné.

Attention là aussi il y'a du lourd !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Novembre 2013)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, les pontes ça te tue la créativité dans l'oeuf !



Certaines choses ne changent pas :love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 13h19 ----------




ergu a dit:


> En même temps, c'est dur de donner un point de vue autre que technique sur ce film visuellement très beau, mais totalement dénué de scénario (ah si, les malheurs de cette pauvre astronaute qu'a perdu sa fille et qu'est toute triste depuis - du fond de tiroir pour épisode de fin de saison de série à deux balles, à peine) et "joué" par des banckables qui pointent à l'usine (Sandra a le visage figé dans la même expression constipée d'un bout à l'autre du film et Georges... fait du Georges, _what else?_ )



Ah !  Toi aussi tu as attendu l'attaque du requin à la fin ?


----------



## ergu (22 Novembre 2013)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ah !  Toi aussi tu as attendu l'attaque du requin à la fin ?



Non, j'avais parié sur un crocodile.
Hé, hé.


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2013)

petit_louis a dit:


> Nanarland qui tient une rubrique un samedi sur 2 sur le site web Allociné.
> 
> Attention là aussi il y'a du lourd !!!


Hé ben justement non, c'est fini depuis la semaine dernière.

Snif...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Novembre 2013)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Bah voila, les pontes d'hollywood aussi.


Pour les bouses je savais mais ils font aussi des oeufs à Hollywoood?!


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Novembre 2013)

Hé, ergu a fait la même au-dessus, sale copieur!


----------



## jpmiss (23 Novembre 2013)

Nan il a pas parlé de bouses


----------



## bompi (25 Novembre 2013)

Bon, je suis allé voir _Snowpiercer_ (et j'aurais dû amener mon exemplaire de la BD puisque Rochette (excellent dessinateur) était là).
La première moitié du film est un peu incertaine avec de bons passages et des moments, surtout au début, qui font plutôt série B (les descriptions d'univers vaguement carcéraux où l'homme est un loup pour l'homme (entre Mad Max et New York 1997) ça vieillit à peine l'a-t-on vu). Ensuite on retrouve le talent enthousiasmant de Bong Joon-Ho avec mise en scène virtuose, un rythme moins attendu, des trouvailles visuelles etc. L'adaptation est fidèle à l'esprit et inventive à souhait.
Quant aux acteurs, en tête et en queue on trouve John Hurt et Ed Harris, qui sont très bons. Chris Evans est plutôt mieux que je ne pensais et Jamie Bell est pas mal.
Mais pour moi la palme va à Tilda Swinton, hilarante et à Song Kang-ho, toujours aussi particulier (grâce à lui, on entend du coréen dans le film).

Bref, un bon film.


----------



## soulcatcher (27 Novembre 2013)

bon je vous préviens je suis fan de cinéma alors je vais vous souler avec plein de titres 
donc mes tops (en ce moment, ca change souvent et j'en ai tellement que je fais une sélection!): elle s'appellait Sarah, Memento, 7 vies, Gran Torino, Big Fish, tous les Batman de Christopher Nolan, Danny the dog, Akira, Paprika, les 3 frères, Matrix (que le premier, les autres sont nuls), Ne le dis à personne. Donc en fait j'aime bien les films un plus sérieux, un peu gores, et sinon les anime, enfin bref pas à la hollywoodienne quoi.


----------



## Dos Jones (27 Novembre 2013)

soulcatcher a dit:


> bon je vous préviens je suis fan de cinéma alors je vais vous souler avec plein de titres
> donc mes tops (en ce moment, ca change souvent et j'en ai tellement que je fais une sélection!): elle s'appellait Sarah, Memento, 7 vies, Gran Torino, Big Fish, tous les Batman de Christopher Nolan, Danny the dog, Akira, Paprika, les 3 frères, Matrix (que le premier, les autres sont nuls), Ne le dis à personne. Donc en fait j'aime bien les films un plus sérieux, un peu gores, et sinon les anime, enfin bref pas à la hollywoodienne quoi.


Ben si t'es fan de cinéma viens donc jouer sur le forum dans ce fil y'a des pointures&#8230;


----------



## Le docteur (27 Novembre 2013)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Il faudrait quand même que je retourne un de ces jours dans les salles obscures ... ça doit faire près de 2 ans que je n'y suis plus allé ...
> 
> Par contre, je me suis pris une passion pour le cinéma coréen et plus particulièrement pour les films de guerre dans lesquels le héro plombé d'au moins 50 balles de "point 30" et baignant dans une mare de sang, réussi encore à déchiqueter 20 adversaires avec ses dents tout en chantant l'hymne national ...
> 
> ...



Oh! tout ça ne vaut pas un bon petit Gamera, avec gamin braillards qui couinent à chaque fois que la tortue (non! mais ils vont chercher ça où, les japonais, des mites, des tortues???) se radine...

Pour revenir aux films coréens, j'ai failli revoir Old Boy, mais j'ai vomi dès la scène où il bouffe un céphalopode quelconque vivant, en arrachant des morceaux avec les dents...


----------



## jpmiss (8 Décembre 2013)

Bon je viens de voir Elysium.
C'est du caca.


----------



## Lila (10 Décembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon je viens de voir Elysium.
> C'est du caca.



...oui mais encore ?:mouais:
du caca mou, ou avec des morceaux de talent-effets filmilistiques dedans ? 
..non passque ya des cacas chef-d'oeuvre .....si si   genre ça !!!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Décembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> ...oui mais encore ?:mouais:
> du caca mou, ou avec des morceaux de talent-effets filmilistiques dedans ?
> ..non passque ya des cacas chef-d'oeuvre .....si si   genre ça !!!!


Nan juste du caca. C'est dommage j'avais bien aimé District 9 mais là à mon avis si on a plus de 15 ans c'est pas regardable.
Pour l'écume des jours je l'ai pas encore vu mais je m'attend au pire.


----------



## Toum'aï (10 Décembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon je viens de voir Elysium.
> C'est du caca.



Pour s'en convaincre il suffit de lire les critiques de spectateurs de ce site de torrent :rose: (je sais, mais en général les films en torrent c'est que de la daube).


----------



## bompi (10 Décembre 2013)

Je n'étais pas tenté par ce film. Notamment parce que j'avais trouvé *District 9* très mauvais (j'ai même abandonné avant la fin tellement je trouvais cela naze). Film surcoté.


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2013)

Lila a dit:


> ..non passque ya des cacas chef-d'oeuvre .....si si   genre ça !!!!


Bon j'ai essayé de regarder L'Ecume Des Jours ce soir et j'ai très difficilement réussi a tenir jusqu'au milieu du film. C'est très rare que je ne regarde pas un film jusqu'à la fin même si il ne me plait pas mais là c'était vraiment au dessus de mes forces.
Une vraie purge.
Et pourtant j'aime bien ce que fait Gondry habituellement.
A mon avis c'est pas par hasard que le casting est exclusivement français: il devait se douter que ça serait un four invendable.


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Décembre 2013)

"L'écume des jours" : le livre est effectivement un chef-d'uvre. :loveu coup, je doute pouvoir jamais regarder un film qui s'en inspirerait sans le trouver inévitablement bien pâle...


----------



## bobbynountchak (21 Décembre 2013)

Bah même le bouquin il m'a pété les couilles, je risque pas d'essayer en film...


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (21 Décembre 2013)

Je suis de moins en moins intéressé par le cinéma dans sa dimension artistique, il est presque devenu un simple divertissement pour moi. Mais il y a quelques semaines j'ai été très heureusement surpris par *MUD*, sorti tout récemment en VOD, un vrai coup de coeur.
Comme je déteste en savoir trop sur un film avant (je choisis toujours quasiment les yeux fermés), je ne vais pas trop en parler.

Ce film ensorcelant qui se passe dans le Missouri rappelle un peu l'univers de Mark Twain (Tom Sawyer). Il y a du mystère,  du suspense, de l'action, une vraie  poésie qui traverse tout le film, et enfin un élément central de l'histoire que je vous laisse le plaisir de découvrir !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2013)

Vus ces derniers temps et appréciés : " 9 mois ferme " et " Les garçons et Guillaume à table ".


----------



## onmyplanet (21 Décembre 2013)

Hier soir il fallait trouver un film qui fasse consensus auprès de la famille...( pas facile avec un ado et petite de 9 ans ).
Le choix après débat s'est porté sur Avatar. ( surement débattu ici...)
Je ne l'avais pas vu et l'idée de créatures fluos etc etc me plaisait moyen moyen. Une purge quoi se profilait...
Et bien à ma grande surprise j'ai bien aimé ce film !

Comme quoi, les idées préconçues... et les a priori.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (21 Décembre 2013)

Comme l'a dit JP Miss au sujet d'un autre film, Avatar, " c'est du caca ".


----------



## yvos (23 Décembre 2013)

jpmiss a dit:


> Bon je viens de voir Elysium.
> C'est du caca.




Façon diarrhée, oui 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h56 ----------




hb222222 a dit:


> Je suis de moins en moins intéressé par le cinéma dans sa dimension artistique, il est presque devenu un simple divertissement pour moi. Mais il y a quelques semaines j'ai été très heureusement surpris par *MUD*, sorti tout récemment en VOD, un vrai coup de coeur.
> Comme je déteste en savoir trop sur un film avant (je choisis toujours quasiment les yeux fermés), je ne vais pas trop en parler.
> 
> Ce film ensorcelant qui se passe dans le Missouri rappelle un peu l'univers de Mark Twain (Tom Sawyer). Il y a du mystère,  du suspense, de l'action, une vraie  poésie qui traverse tout le film, et enfin un élément central de l'histoire que je vous laisse le plaisir de découvrir !




Parfaitement d'accord 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h56 ----------




jpmiss a dit:


> Et pourtant j'aime bien ce que fait Gondry habituellement.




Gondry qui fait jouer Duris (passe encore) et Tautou ( :afraid: ), c'est forcément alimentaire


----------



## fedo (23 Décembre 2013)

> Mais il y a quelques semaines j'ai été très heureusement surpris par *MUD*, sorti tout récemment en VOD, un vrai coup de coeur.
> Comme je déteste en savoir trop sur un film avant (je choisis toujours  quasiment les yeux fermés), je ne vais pas trop en parler.
> 
> Ce film ensorcelant qui se passe dans le Missouri rappelle un peu  l'univers de Mark Twain (Tom Sawyer). Il y a du mystère,  du suspense,  de l'action, une vraie  poésie qui traverse tout le film, et enfin un  élément central de l'histoire que je vous laisse le plaisir de découvrir  !


un bon Jeff Nichols mais pas aussi surprenant que Take Shelter.
Nichols tourne toujours dans l'Amérique profonde qui constitue véritablement un personnage du film en tant que tel.





A noter dans MUD la présence d'acteurs de la série Boardwalk Empire en dehors de Michael Shannon, lequel est l'acteur fétiche de Jeff Nichols.
Il va peut-être réussir à relancer la carrière de Reese Witherspoon comme Brad Furman a l'a fait avec Matthew McConaughey grâce au film la Défense Lincoln




pour revenir à MUD, il y a aussi un acteur vu dans plusieurs saisons de Sons of Anarchy...

Sinon vu assez récemment Prisoners:




Bien aimé, bon film, mais je n'ai pas trouvé que c'était le film de l'année non plus. Néanmoins les acteurs se régalent dans le film et je ne pensais pas voir Hugh Jackman à ce niveau.


----------



## bobbynountchak (23 Décembre 2013)

C'est marrant mud, j'étais persuadé que c'était william friedkin... 

Chaipas d'ou je sors cette idée.


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2013)

La Porte du Paradis

Réédition du chef d'&#339;uvre maudit de Cimino dans la version restaurée et complète de plus de 3h30.

Regardé l'autre nuit pendant que Mavericks s'installait.

Toujours aussi sublime et dérangeant.


----------



## macinside (1 Mars 2014)

hier soir j'ai été voir Lego : La Grande Aventure, il y a quelques semaines j'ai vu la bande annonce et j'ai crains le pire : trop d'usage des licences actuelles : Batman, le seigneur des anneaux, TMHT, ... crains des Lego. Après les premiers retour des critiques je me suis décidé pour le voir, il n'est déjà plus à l'affiche chez moi, ça sera donc sur Paris après le boulot. Ma copine n'ayant pas voulu le voir (vilaine joueuse de Playmobil  ) j'ai donc choisi le MK2 Bibliothèque en VO et j'ai trouvé quelqu'un pour venir le voir avec moi :love: . 






En arrivant sur place "mais c'est quoi cette foule ???" euh non c'est juste 200 personnes qui attendent devant le foodtruck a Burger (celui pour de la bouffe Thai n'avait personne :rateau: ) En rentrant dans le ciné "mais c'est quoi cette foule ???" bon ben il va être blindé le ciné  .

Après m'être fait délester de 10,90 euros direction la salle 4 .






Autour de moi la moyenne d'âge est de 35 ans, et VO oblige il n'y a aucun enfant, les bandes annonces passent très vite et le film commence et tout part dans un délire ÉNNNNNNOOOOORRRRMMMMMEEEE pendant 1h40. Tout est respecté dans l'univers Lego, tout et même surtout les défauts, le cas typique est celui de Benny  puisque que sa Minifig comporte les défauts de jeu classique : fissure sur le casque, usure de la sérigraphie, marques de dents, il passe pour un personnage hasbeen (Spaceship, Spaceship, SPACESHIP !!!!!) aux yeux des enfants d'aujourd'hui. Mais il comporte aussi tout ce qui fait les plaisirs d'être un enfant et de mélanger les univers  (Batman dans l'univers western !!!!!!), faire des chose démesuré et que l'on ne pourrai mettre dans aucuns autres films sans finir chez nanarland. Et j'ai ris comme rarement dans un film, ris a en savoir les larmes aux yeux, putain mais que c'est bon d'avoir 10 ans !!!!!!!! Comme beaucoup de fan de Lego j'y ai vu une énorme charge contre les plus intégristes des fan de Lego et il peu se le permettre !!!!!!! 






[YOUTUBE]uXPlzdTcA-I[/YOUTUBE]

(pardon pour cet extrait de Ratatouille, mais je n'ai rien trouvé de mieux pour illustré)

En sortant j'étais limite en train de pleuré, j'ai passé 1h40 dans ma chambre d'enfance avec des briques partout et en faisans une promesse a mes futurs enfants, mes Lego (et ceux de mon père) vous attendent dans un grenier puis je n'ai eu qu'une envie et a entendre les jours autours de moi je n'étais pas le seul : vouloir une boite avec des briques, et je me retrouve à la caisse du MK2 avec sa dans les mains sans savoir comment c'est arrivé la (il manquait les autocollants dans la boite !).






Je n'imagine même pas ce que ça aurai été si le Toys'R'Us avait été ouvert :rateau:​


----------



## bompi (14 Avril 2014)

Hier, je suis allé voir The grand Budapest hotel.

Pour un film de Wes Anderson, c'est plutôt moins mélancolique que d'habitude, c'est même carrément comique.
Il y a une histoire quasiment romanesque, une aventure qui fait nécessairement penser au Sceptre d'Ottokar ou à des films comme Mayerling (celui de Litvak) pour l'ambiance Mitteleuropa. L'air de pas y toucher, Wes Anderson fait de discrètes allusions à des sujets plutôt sérieux ; on pourrait voir un fond de gravité sous la plaisanterie sophistiquée.
Les acteurs sont impeccables, les deux principaux (Ralph Fiennes et Tony Revolori) étant carrément parfaits.

Je reste mesuré mais, en fait, j'adore ! Cela faisait assez longtemps que je n'avais pas autant jubilé en regardant un film !






Les décors sont magnifiques, la musique très bien (dans Moonrise Kingdom je la trouvais parfois envahissante) et les dialogues brillants.

Bref, même décati et passé à la moulinette moderniste tristounette du réalisme socialiste, je lui donne ses cinq étoiles, à cet hôtel.


----------



## fedo (15 Avril 2014)

inspiré de la BD, le dernier film de Bertrand Tavernier m'a bien plu.




cette comédie sur le mode chroniques Villepinistes est assez subtile et grinçante. elle se moque des personnage comme de l'institution (mais pas trop quand même).
loin d'être parfaite, vous n'allez pas hurler de rire pendant 1H30 mais vous risquez de passer un bon moment. Il y aurait des choses à redire côté casting: le jeu de Thierry Lhermite est limité mais il a le physique pour incarner le simili ministre De Villepin. En revanche, Arestrup est toujours excellent.


----------



## bompi (15 Avril 2014)

Ce que j'aime bien dans* Quai d'Orsay* c'est que la critique est certes assez acide par moment et les personnages ne sont pas exempts de ridicule à l'occasion mais, d'un autre côté, ils ne sont pas _réellement_ détestables : ce n'est pas aussi simple que ça.
Et je trouve que ce point de vue est tout à l'honneur de Tavernier (mais cela ne m'étonne pas de lui : il n'est pas trop du genre flingueur ).


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (1 Mai 2014)

L'Agence
avec Matt Damon, Emily Blunt, Michael Kelly, Anthony Mackie, Terence Stamp, John Slattery
Tout à la fois thriller, science fiction et histoire d'amour ; un mélange de genres original et réussi. Comme je déteste en savoir trop avant de voir un film, je n'en dirai pas plus !


----------



## Le docteur (3 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> La Porte du Paradis
> 
> Réédition du chef d'&#339;uvre maudit de Cimino dans la version restaurée et complète de plus de 3h30.
> 
> ...



C'est marrant de voir comme les critiques l'ont encensé dernièrement, autant qu'ils (les mêmes?) l'avaient descendu à sa sortie (de toute manière ils ne pouvaient pas blairer Cimino). 
C'est le montage qu'était mauvais ???
Moi je m'en fous, j'ai toujours dit que c'était un chef-d'&#339;uvre.


----------



## tatouille (3 Mai 2014)

Bonjour,

La Vida Loca - Christian Poveda (vue hier soir)

Filmé sans détour, sans intervention, sans idéologie pesante et biaisée; c'est un documentaire, bien plus riche que la fiction, c'est violent; la vraie violence, la vraie misère sociale, intellectuelle et sectaire, ceux qui payent le rêve fou d'un bonheur matérialiste partagé entre peu, mais vendu comme universel à coup de télévision et autres mensonges.

Ce que certains appellent l'humanisme ou encore progrès, positivisme idiot, ou les "c'est toujours mieux qu'avant, ou bien faire-valoir de _l'idiocratie_ bien pensante, avec son petit manteau, sa petite auto, qui un jour s'engagera dans une ONG".

Âmes sensibles s'abstenir. [pas sans rapport avec le film précité]

Bien à vous.


----------



## Lio70 (4 Mai 2014)

tatouille a dit:


> La Vida Loca - Christian Poveda (vue hier soir)


Pas vu, mais j'ai cherche sur Google pour voir de quoi il s'agissait. Cela me rappelle le cours de sociologie que j'avais eu lors de mes etudes, ou le professeur, une brave dame specialiste du Bresil, y avait passe beaucoup de temps et avait meme adopte un enfant des favellas. Elle nous racontait que, quand la misere provoquait parfois des revoltes chez ces gens lorsqu'ils crevaient de faim, ils descendaient sur la ville pour demolir les magasins et voler. Mais ils ne volaient pas de la nourriture; ils volaient des televiseurs...


----------



## fedo (4 Mai 2014)

film vu ce vendredi et très apprécié:






Cette comédie douce amère romaine traite des errements et compromissions de la société du spectacle.
Esthétiquement très réussi, il faut tenir les 12 premières minutes du film pour comprendre leur cohérence avec le reste.
Le Vatican n'a pas du spécialement apprécié le film non plus
Rome est superbement filmé et ça donne réellement envie d'y retourner.
Un oscar du meilleur film étranger pas galvaudé.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2014)

*We need to talk about Kevin
*
Ça fait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu un thriller aussi captivant. Je me demande même pourquoi je l'avais raté lors de sa sortie en salles&#8230; Fan de Tilda Swinton, j'avais un peu peur de me retrouver plonger dans un remake à la Gus Van Sant. Mais proposer une narration du point de vue de la mère de l'ado serial killer apporte du sang neuf à ces tragiques faits divers. Ça fait réfléchir ! Les flash-back maintiennent bien le suspens et la photographie est impeccable ! Le désarroi de la mère me rappelle le jeu d'acteur de Sean Penn dans _This must be the place_.
Bref du bonheur (pour ainsi dire) :love:


----------



## JPTK (19 Juin 2014)

aCLR a dit:


> *We need to talk about Kevin
> *
> Ça fait longtemps que je n'avais pas vu un thriller aussi captivant. Je me demande même pourquoi je l'avais raté lors de sa sortie en salles Fan de Tilda Swinton, j'avais un peu peur de me retrouver plonger dans un remake à la Gus Van Sant. Mais proposer une narration du point de vue de la mère de l'ado serial killer apporte du sang neuf à ces tragiques faits divers. Ça fait réfléchir ! Les flash-back maintiennent bien le suspens et la photographie est impeccable ! Le désarroi de la mère me rappelle le jeu d'acteur de Sean Penn dans _This must be the place_.
> Bref du bonheur (pour ainsi dire) :love:



Moi ce qui m'a dérangé c'est que ne n'est pas très crédible. Pendant 15 ans elle n'arrive jamais à démontrer à son mari que le gamin est dérangé, sans passer pour une conne ou une dépressive tarée. J'ai accepté qu'elle puisse être dépassée par la situation, même si c'est gros (un gamin qui t'oblige à frapper pour entrer dans sa chambre et qui en plus te fait poireauter avant de t'autoriser à rentrer, tu laisses pas faire...), mais que le père ne voit jamais rien, ne prenne jamais en compte ses plaintes et ses inquiétudes, c'est bof...
Dommage donc pour ma part, ça m'a gâché un peu le film.


----------



## aCLR (19 Juin 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Moi ce qui m'a dérangé c'est que ne n'est pas très crédible. Pendant 15 ans elle n'arrive jamais à démontrer à son mari que le gamin est dérangé, sans passer pour une conne ou une dépressive tarée. J'ai accepté qu'elle puisse être dépassée par la situation, même si c'est gros (un gamin qui t'oblige à frapper pour entrer dans sa chambre et qui en plus te fait poireauter avant de t'autoriser à rentrer, tu laisses pas faire...), mais que le père ne voit jamais rien, ne prenne jamais en compte ses plaintes et ses inquiétudes, c'est bof...
> Dommage donc pour ma part, ça m'a gâché un peu le film.



Bah c'est aussi une critique de l'enfant roi. Même si le point de départ de son couronnement fait suite au bras cassé. La mère s'enfonce dans la servitude en acceptant le mensonge du fils et le père, souvent absent à cause de son métier de photographe, se laisse aussi prendre au jeu du fils prodigue.
Et comme ni toi ni moi n'avons de descendance, c'est assez difficile de se faire à l'idée d'être manipulé par sa progéniture. Mais nous avons été enfant et donc savons de quoi ces chers bambins sont capables.
Cela dit, ta remarque m'a aussi effleuré l'esprit mais elle s'est dissipé pendant le film peut-être grâce au jeu des acteurs.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Juin 2014)

Récemment, je suis allé voir le film que tout le monde semble-t-il va voir : " Qu'est-ce qu'on a fait au bon Dieu ? ".

Le thème choisi aurait pu donner matière à faire une comédie sympathique mais à l'arrivée c'est un navet.

Dans la salle, il y a des gens qui avaient l'air de trouver ça très drôle. Perso, je n'ai pas ri une seule seconde.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (19 Juin 2014)

Himeji a dit:


> Récemment, je suis allé voir le film que tout le monde semble-t-il va voir : " Qu'est-ce qu'on a fait au bon Dieu ? ".
> 
> Le thème choisi aurait pu donner matière à faire une comédie sympathique mais à l'arrivée c'est un navet.
> 
> Dans la salle, il y a des gens qui avaient l'air de trouver ça très drôle. Perso, je n'ai pas ri une seule seconde.



 J'ai trouvé très pertinente la critique que Gil Mihaely a fait du film dans le numéro de juin du magazine Causeur (p.55). 
Il interroge : pourquoi le réalisateur a t-il choisi que les parents qui incarnent la (vieille) France ont 4 filles ? Pourquoi pas 4 garçons ?
Le postulat du film est que la France serait une _femme_ qui a besoin du sang de vigoureux mâles étrangers pour se régénérer. A contrario le "Gaulois", Christian Clavier, est un vieux ringard, et le rôle historique de cette fin de race consiste désormais à fermer sa gueule et céder sa place.


----------



## tatouille (20 Juin 2014)

The Machine, 

si vous avez aimé Blade Runner, musique assez bonne, attention univers  80' cyber-punk.


----------



## flotow (3 Août 2014)

22 Jump Street : sympa. Si vous avez aimé le premier, vous aimerez le second 

Jersey Boys : très très sympa. Il ne respecte pas complètement la trame de la comédie musicale (j'ai même cru que j'avais complètement zappé une chanson !!!!) mais l'ambiance est je trouve bien reproduite. et c'est bien servi par l'équipe originale de Broadway. Apparition sympa de Clint Eastwood 

@himeji : je vais peut être aller voir le film avec Clavier&#8230; car il passe en Français


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2014)

tatouille a dit:


> The Machine,
> 
> si vous avez aimé Blade Runner, musique assez bonne, attention univers  80' cyber-punk.



Jai vu. Effectivement, pas mal du tout.


----------



## flotow (4 Août 2014)

Cuban Fury : amusant, dans la même veine que les différents films avec Simon Pegg (mais presque sans lui). L'idée est assez amusante mais ressemble un peu à celle de Dodgeball.


----------



## Moonwalker (4 Août 2014)

Le docteur a dit:


> C'est marrant de voir comme les critiques l'ont encensé dernièrement, autant qu'ils (les mêmes?) l'avaient descendu à sa sortie (de toute manière ils ne pouvaient pas blairer Cimino).
> C'est le montage qu'était mauvais ???
> Moi je m'en fous, j'ai toujours dit que c'était un chef-d'uvre.



Jai trois montages, celui du film comme il est sorti à linternational (2h30 env.), une version «* longue*»  de 3h40 (enregistrée sur Paris Premières dans les années 90) qui doit correspondre au montage officiel de Cimino et maintenant celle-là.

Les trois tiennent la route même si les deux «*longues*» sont les plus cohérentes. Il faut souligner que toutes les versions sont de Cimino. Cest la première version «*longue*» du montage (3h40) qui a été descendue par la critique US.

Non. En vérité, le film est arrivé au mauvais moment de lhistoire étasunienne : le début des années Reagan. Dire que lAmérique a été construite sur des mensonges et des crimes, que le rêve américain nest quune fumisterie, voir des riches tuer des pauvres ça pouvait passer sous Carter. Le public ne voulait simplement plus entendre ce genre de discours. Ce même public qui a pris _Born in the USA_ pour un hymne à la gloire du Power America.

Ensuite, United Artist a coulé et il a été facile de mettre cela sur la mégalomanie artistique de Cimino plutôt que sur lincurie de ses gestionnaires.

Le film avait eu un accueil critique mitigé en Europe, mais il sagissait de la version 2h30.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (5 Août 2014)

*Edge of Tomorow*
Très bon blockbuster de SF, qui passe encore en salle.
Du cinoche comme je l'aime le plus souvent : il y a du souffle, c'est généreux, on en prend plein les mirettes avec un scénario et des acteurs excellents.

*Inside Job*
que je viens à nouveau de revoir (troisième fois). En VOD sur iTunes
Si quand vous aurez vu ça vous ne comprenez pas que le comportement raisonnable à avoir aujourd'hui c'est de retirer toutes ses billes du système bancaire et d'assurance, il est possible que vous ayez un problème de somnanbulisme ;
on peut aussi envisager qu'un grand nombre des éminents professionnels interviewés dans ce film ait un terrain paranoïaque insoupçonné, mais cette seconde option me paraît tout de même assez improbable.
Oscar du meilleur documentaire 2011


----------



## Romuald (15 Août 2014)

J'y ai emmené le gamin sans trop trainer les pieds après avoir lu la critique de Nico. Et j'ai passé un très bon moment. Les castagnes galactiques de super-héros ne sont pas vraiment mon truc, mais la ça ne se prend pas au sérieux, on s'en prend plein les mirettes avec de bonnes tranches de  rigolade qui nous changent des questions existentielles que se posent trop souvent ceux qui sauvent l'univers en général et la planète en particulier. Un peu de préchi-précha sur la fin (ça les ricains ne peuvent pas s'en empêcher...) mais pas trop.

En plus 'aucun raton-laveur ni aucun arbre n'a été blessé pendant le tournage'


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2014)

Je viens de voir " Gemma Bovery ". Sublime film, qui m'a rappelé des souvenirs de lecture (même si ça fait très longtemps que je n'ai pas lu le roman de Flaubert) ! Un vrai coup de cur.


----------



## macinside (28 Octobre 2014)

putain j'ai vu un film de fou, c'est l'histoire d'un couple et de ses enfants, la mère et presque tout les enfants sont tués par un tueur en série, le père se retrouve seul avec un fils handicapé, celui ci est kidnappé et le père par a sa recherche avec une folle ...


----------



## bompi (28 Octobre 2014)

Nemo ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2014)

tatouille a dit:


> The Machine,
> 
> si vous avez aimé Blade Runner, musique assez bonne, attention univers  80' cyber-punk.



elle est où Scarlett Johansson ?
elle est où ?:love:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h10 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h08 ----------




Himeji a dit:


> Je viens de voir " Gemma Bovery ". Sublime film, qui m'a rappelé des souvenirs de lecture (même si ça fait très longtemps que je n'ai pas lu le roman de Flaubert) ! Un vrai coup de cur.



bien aime aussi 
j'avais juste peur que F Lucchini en fasse de trop , mais non il est parfait


----------



## WebOliver (29 Octobre 2014)

macinside a dit:


> celui ci est kidnappé et le père par a sa recherche avec une folle ...



 Joséphine ange gardien?


----------



## fedo (16 Novembre 2014)

d'abord The Grand Budapest Hotel:





j'ai une appréhension avant de le rattraper, la peur du film pour bobo.
mais il n'en est rien, distribution exceptionnelle, très drôle, décalé, très bien écrit en anglais littéraire. très bon moment.

ensuite, dans le registre très bien écrit:





je n'ai pas vu Instellar mais Gone Girl sera difficilement dépassable cette année à mon goût.
vous rirez plus dans le Fincher à mon avis. si vous aimez Trent Reznor, vous ne serait pas déçu non plus par la musique.


----------



## flotow (16 Novembre 2014)

J'ai vu interstellar et j'ai ete déçu. Ce n'est clairement pas le film que je retiendrai. 
Sinon. J'ai vu Mommy. Je me suis endormi vers le début, mais la fin est bien. Mais faut pas y aller si on est en train de déprimer ! 
J'ai aussi vu Smba. Ça, c'était pour aller voir un film en français. C'est amusant (vu 1h après Mommy, donc faut relativiser ). 

Sinon, le film que j'ai prefere cette anne, je crois que c'est Jersey Boys. 

Je vais voir si Gone Girl passe encore.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Novembre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'ai vu interstellar et j'ai ete déçu. Ce n'est clairement pas le film que je retiendrai.
> Sinon. J'ai vu Mommy. Je me suis endormi vers le début, mais la fin est bien. Mais faut pas y aller si on est en train de déprimer !
> J'ai aussi vu Smba. Ça, c'était pour aller voir un film en français. C'est amusant (vu 1h après Mommy, donc faut relativiser ).
> 
> ...



J'ai vu Interstellar et j'ai trouvé ça très bien. Vu également " Samba " : décevant.


----------



## Toum'aï (17 Novembre 2014)

J'ai vu Interstellar, je suis client même si le coup de la bibliothèque m'a fait penser à la fin de 2001 l'Odyssée et que j'ai eu du mal a expliquer le paradoxe à ma compagne.

Hier j'ai vu Mélancholia de Lars Van Trier sur Arte... Euh, comment dire... Rooon, pishhh...
Je crois que j'en suis resté à "Les idiots" où j'avais bien été scotché.


----------



## gKatarn (29 Novembre 2014)

Mes camarades du 501° Imperial Stormtroopers Regiment reviennent en décembre 2015


----------



## fedo (26 Décembre 2014)

le dernier vu de l'année:





ce film n'est pas sans point commun avec Gone Girl mais je ne vous dirais pas lesquels 
ce film n'est pas sans point commun avec Drive mais je ne vous dirais pas lequel
ce film est dérangeant.
clairement dans mes préférés de l'année bien qu'il n'atteigne pas le niveau du David Fincher.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (27 Décembre 2014)

Côté film rien de marquant pour moi en 2014, mais coup de coeur pour plusieurs séries, pas toutes récentes, que j'ai vu, ou continué, de voir cette année:
True Detectives
The Walking Dead
The Americans
Breaking Bad ; la première saison m'agaçait (le personnage principal) mais ensuite ce fut un régal.

Excellents scénario, intensité, suspense pour ces quatre séries.
Quand il y a des clichés ils ne sont pas trop lourds, et puis il y a toujours le jeu des acteurs vraiment très bon qui fait passer les quelques faiblesses.
Qualité de la musique et des effets sonores enfin. Une musique de merde ça peut facilement me faire fuir.
Il y a deux ou trois épisodes sont vraiment "too much" côté crédibilité dans Walking Dead et Breaking Bad mais sur 5 saisons ça ne fait pas beaucoup de déchet quand même.

J'ai été déçu par d'autres séries, dont je n'ai du coup pas dépassé les premiers épisodes :
Falling Skies, Revolution, Justified.


----------



## flotow (27 Décembre 2014)

J'ai essayé (et terminé) Orphan Black. C'est pas mal, mais il faut aimer les trucs tordus.
Je pense que si l'on aime Fringe, on aime cette série 

L'intrigue est sympa, et l'actrice est  :love:


----------



## PHILBX (30 Décembre 2014)

Whiplash

[YOUTUBE]dwguOA02NAw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Oyoel (30 Décembre 2014)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> J'ai essayé (et terminé) Orphan Black. C'est pas mal, mais il faut aimer les trucs tordus.
> Je pense que si l'on aime Fringe, on aime cette série
> 
> L'intrigue est sympa, et l'actrice est  :love:



J'ai adoré Fringe, je mets donc ton conseil dans un coin de ma tête !

Sinon, j'ai vu Kingdom, série sur l'univers du free fight et du mma, et c'est vraiment très bon. C'est aussi un truc familial et les acteurs sont géniaux.


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (30 Décembre 2014)

Depuis mon post précédent j'ai dévoré la série Rubicon, dont le héros est un analyste d'une agence de renseignement américaine. Je conseille. 

Malheureusement la série a été arrêtée au bout d'une saison (jugée apparemment trop lente par le public (de plus en plus drogué au stimulus permanent ?)).
J'ai voulu me rabattre sur une autre série The Event, mais j'ai laissé tomber avant même le début : série arrêtée au bout d'une saison.

Du coup je vais peut-être essayer Fringe dont viennent de parler Oyoel et Tucpasquic.


----------



## flotow (30 Décembre 2014)

hb222222 a dit:


> Du coup je vais peut-être essayer Fringe dont viennent de parler Oyoel et Tucpasquic.




Prévoit du temps libre, c'est comme 24, t'as envie de passer à l'épisode suivant juste après


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (31 Décembre 2014)

j'ai vu info the storm, un film qui parle de tornade.

pour résumer, voir ma phrase ci dessous, a droite de  la virgule.

voila je reviens vers vous des que j'ai du neuf.

:rateau:


----------



## flotow (31 Décembre 2014)

petit_louis a dit:


> j'ai vu info the storm, un film qui parle de tornade.
> 
> pour résumer, voir ma phrase ci dessous, a droite de  la virgule.
> 
> ...


Et pt'it louis, tu l'as vu Cuban Fury ?


----------



## fedo (22 Janvier 2015)

vu récemment:





encore un excellent polar coréen. le film est vraiment très bien réalisé et soigné.
c'est un peu le Fargo coréen


----------



## bompi (22 Janvier 2015)

Ce ne serait pas (encore) hyper-violent ?


----------



## fedo (22 Janvier 2015)

non, ce n'est pas violent comme Old Boy ou d'autres. c'est même plutôt drôle.


----------



## thunderheart (23 Janvier 2015)

Du côté des séries, je recommande chaudement The Killing


----------



## flotow (25 Janvier 2015)

thunderheart a dit:


> Du côté des séries, je recommande chaudement The Killing


Que c'est vieeeeeeeux ! Attend Bron / Broen (le Pont), c'est encore mieux


----------



## bompi (25 Janvier 2015)

Les deux saisons sont passées sur Arte.

Même à München, tu as pu la voir. 

Les versions franco-anglaise et américano-mexicaine sont respectivement moins bien et beaucoup moins bien. Notre héroïne Saga est bien meilleure que ses alter-ego dérivées.


----------



## flotow (26 Janvier 2015)

bompi a dit:


> Les deux saisons sont passées sur Arte.
> 
> Même à München, tu as pu la voir.
> 
> Les versions franco-anglaise et américano-mexicaine sont respectivement moins bien et beaucoup moins bien. Notre héroïne Saga est bien meilleure que ses alter-ego dérivées.



Il existe une troisième (et dernière) saison 
J'ai regardé le premier épisode du Tunnel et je me suis arrêté là  (et pour la série originale, y'a deux saisons pour le moment, une troisième est prévue)


----------



## thunderheart (28 Janvier 2015)

Vieux ! Le dernier épisode a à peine 6 mois on va dire ^^

Tu nous fais le pitch de Bron ?


----------



## flotow (28 Janvier 2015)

E


thunderheart a dit:


> Vieux ! Le dernier épisode a à peine 6 mois on va dire ^^
> 
> Tu nous fais le pitch de Bron ?


Euh, le dernier épisode de The Killing c'était fin 2012 

Bron, ça commence par une femme coupée en deux pile à la frontière suédo-danoise, sur le Øresund Bridge, d'ou une coopération forcée entre les services de polie suédois et danois.

Bon visionnage


----------



## thunderheart (29 Janvier 2015)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Euh, le dernier épisode de The Killing c'était fin 2012



Sorry, j'évoquais The Killing US dont le dernier épisode fut diffusé en aout 2014



Tucpasquic a dit:


> E
> Bron, ça commence par une femme coupée en deux pile à la frontière suédo-danoise, sur le Øresund Bridge, d'ou une coopération forcée entre les services de polie suédois et danois.
> Bon visionnage



Je note, merci pour le pitch


----------



## bompi (29 Janvier 2015)

thunderheart a dit:


> <...>
> Je note, merci pour le pitch


Ajoutons que le flic danois (Martin Rohde joué par Kim Bodnia) est du genre décontracté et que la flic suédoise (Saga Norén jouée par Sofia Helin) a de la peine à éprouver la moindre empathie.
Le contraste est donc frappant et le couple fonctionne très bien. L'héroïne suédoise est épatante : dans les remakes étrangers, les actrices (Diane Kruger (US/Mex) et Clémence Poésy (UK/Fr)) n'arrivent pas à reproduire son jeu. Elles donnent l'impression de faire la tronche, alors que Saga est _ailleurs_, en général elle ne comprend pas ce que ressentent les autres. Un peu comme Spock ou Sheldon Cooper (Big Bang Theory), sans le complexe de supériorité.


----------



## ranxerox (7 Février 2015)

je plussoie

je viens de terminer la saison 1 de bron/broen/the bridge
et la fliquette est tellement autiste qu'elle capte toute l'attention et l'empathie des autres
et par ailleurs du spectateur... ce qui est particulièrement touchant
et fait ce duo suédois/danois c'est qu'elle semble sortir petit à petit de sa glace
dans la relation avec ce danois lourdeau et maladroit...

et pour avoir vu la saison 1 de the killing (DK) ces deux séries ont ça en commun
que la fliquette, personnage central de la série est complètement pathologique...
la jeune femme dans the killing est tellement aliénée par son enquête
qu'elle en devient inquiétante, borderline

deux séries vraiment excellentes !


----------



## jpmiss (4 Mars 2015)

fedo a dit:


> ensuite, dans le registre très bien écrit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est vrai que c'est un bon film mais ce qui à le plus retenu mon attention c'est ça:





:love: :bave:


----------



## thunderheart (5 Mars 2015)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est un bon film mais ce qui à le plus retenu mon attention c'est ça:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jolis yeux ^^


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (8 Mars 2015)

Un bonnet E ? ou un D plutôt balèze. C'est quand même du lourd, mais bon, à côté de la vendeuse du Genius Bar c'est pas du même niveau. 
http://forums.macg.co/threads/la-vendeuse-du-genius-bar-opera.1245476/


----------



## thunderheart (11 Mars 2015)

Tiens, découverte récente d'une série moins récente, pour s'marrer sans vergogne 
It's Always Sunny in Philadelphia


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (6 Avril 2015)

*Miracle pascal sur l'iTunes Store : la saison 5 de THE WALKING DEAD est ressortie de la tombe !*


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Mai 2015)

En fin de matinée, je suis allé voir " Connasse, princesse des cœurs ".

Avec cette " Connasse " qui a une haute opinion de sa personne et qui ose tout, le film est hilarant, d'autant plus qu'il est tourné intégralement en caméra cachée (et que donc toutes les personnes qui apparaissent dans le film ne savent pas qu'elles sont filmées).


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (6 Mai 2015)

Bonne nouvelle pour les fans de la série _The Americans_, la saison 3 (VOST) vient de sortir sur l'iTunes store


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (23 Janvier 2016)

The Big Short
Pas un coup de coeur, mais un bon film sur la crise financière de 2008 que je viens de voir hier soir au cinéma.
C'est une adaptation du livre de Michael Lewis, The Big Short, inside the Doomsday Machine (2010)

Je trouve assez troublant que ce film sorte maintenant, alors que le système financier commence à s'effondrer.
4 hedge funds américains ont fermé en décembre, 4 banques italiennes ont été sauvées _partiellement_ en novembre, au Portugal renflouage en catastrophe de deux banques importantes, le cours du pétrole s'effondre, et la bulle spéculative du pétrole de schiste avec, la Chine tangue, le Baltic Dry index a coulé, et pendant les 20 premiers jours de janvier les Bourses mondiales ont chuté quasiment sans discontinuer.
Wall Street a fait le pire début d'année depuis 88 ans.

Synchronicité ?





la bande-annonce en VOST ici :
http://www.allocine.fr/video/player_gen_cmedia=19557578&cfilm=227900.html


----------



## fedo (24 Janvier 2016)

un excellent film de 2015, probablement le polar de l'année 2015:





puis un des meilleurs divertissement de 2015:





et très subjectivement ma série préférée de 2015:




d'une qualité inattendue, remarquée dans les cercles stratégiques français (et pas uniquement).


----------



## Deleted member 111510 (12 Avril 2016)

La saison 6 de The Walking Dead vient enfin de sortir sur l'iTunes store


----------



## TimeCapsule (25 Janvier 2018)

​Excellent film, mené comme un thriller et servi par deux acteurs exceptionnels !
Très bon plaidoyer pour la profession de journaliste !

Un "petit détail" frappant : une seule fois dans le film, il est fait mention du "fauteur de guerre" : le communisme...
Le mot est prononcé une fois dans les 20 premières minutes, pendant le reste du film c'est le silence absolu !


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Août 2018)

de la BD éponyme (Dargaud)
*
"Spécial zebig"* : 




​Un moment rafraîchissant à la gloire des vieux


----------



## aCLR (20 Août 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> Excellent film


Je confirme 
Excellent film !


----------



## love_leeloo (20 Août 2018)

J’adore la BD !!! Vivement que je vois le film [emoji39]


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> de la BD éponyme (Dargaud)
> *
> "Spécial zebig"* :
> 
> ...



J'aime pas
revu et visité
Il faut être vieux pour aimer

Elle est ou la gloire ? une gloire des vieux ??

De bon acteurs mais trop vieux pour jouer sans trembler ( a l'âge de la retraite ) cela fais rire un public , c'est déja bien

C'est que mon avis 

J'aime bien un ou deux acteurs


----------



## TimeCapsule (20 Août 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> J'aime pas
> revu et visité
> Il faut être vieux pour aimer
> Elle est ou la gloire ? une gloire des vieux ??
> ...


​Heureusement (pour toi) qu'il y avait des vieux pour te fabriquer !


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> ​Heureusement (pour toi) qu'il y avait des vieux pour te fabriquer !


Bah , non mes parents étaient jeunes 

Pas les tiens ?


----------



## Jura39 (20 Août 2018)

Non je blague , 
j'irais voir ce film dès que dispo dans le Jura


----------



## TimeCapsule (13 Novembre 2018)

​Un excellent film, relatant l' histoire vécue par un grand patron français (C. Streiff). 
Reconstruction après un AVC magnifiquement relatée et superbement jouée par F. Luchini ! 
La bande son est à la hauteur i


----------



## Jura39 (13 Novembre 2018)

Pas d'avis sur ce film. ?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXuDGUviTgA


----------



## ze_random_bass (14 Novembre 2018)

Jura39 a dit:


> Pas d'avis vu le film. ?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xXuDGUviTgA



Salut,

sur la forme c'est un biopic plutôt de bonne facture (même si je pense que Sacha Baron Cohen aurait été un peu mieux pour le côté foutraque mais trop grand pour le rôle), pour une fois les acteurs ne font pas _semblant_ de jouer et sur le fond, faut quand même aimer Queen à la base. Après, le film n'écarte aucun sujet et a le bon goût de se concentrer sur les années 70, c'est à dire avant le virage disco prout prout des 80's que j'aime moins.

Sinon, à fuire : _High Life_, film de SF avec des effets spéciaux digne d'une série B des années 50 (c'est dommage parce que l'idée est bonne) et à voire pour bien rigoler : _Le grand bain  _et surtout _En liberté !_


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2019)

J'ai regardé le Grand Bain hier.
C'était bien, même si le début surprend, on dirait un film de Kervern/Delépine !


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Mai 2019)

Mardi j'ai regardé “Les petits mouchoirs“ à la télé... Une merde surjouée 
Alors je vous dis pas la suite...


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2019)

J'ai regardé Aquaman...
je préfère ne pas en parler


----------



## ze_random_bass (2 Mai 2019)

Simetierre : tout mou et tout pourri. Je persiste : King est inadaptable au cinéma sans tout refaire comme Kulbrick avec Shining.

_El reino_ : thriller politique espagnol tendu comme un string avec un dernier 1/4 d'heure haletant ... c'est le même réalisateur que _Que dios nos pardone_ qui raconte une enquête sur un tueur/violeur en série dont les cibles ne sont que des vieilles dames, tout un programme !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Mai 2019)




----------



## USB09 (17 Mai 2019)

J’ai aussi aimé le grand bain. Ma compagne était sceptique (Bon, elle boude d’habitude) puis elle a adoré.


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2019)

Une jolie phrase de C. Lelouch au détour d'une interview : "Avant on pleurait, maintenant on sanglote, tout comme avant on riait alors que maintenant on ricane".
Bien dommage que deux personnes n'aient pu assister à la présentation : Françis Lai et, surtout Marie Trintignant !


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Mai 2019)

Et la palme de la bien-pensance est attribuée aux... contempteurs d’Alain Delon!


----------



## ze_random_bass (19 Mai 2019)

Salut,

_The dead don’t die_ c’est très bien, un bon vieux film de zombies pourchassés par Bill Muray avec une mise en scène à la Jarmuch … il vaut  mieux aimer son style !

_Dolores y gloria _c’est très très bien, un Almodovar sobre et intime avec une mise en abime qui donne un peu le tourni.

a+


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mai 2019)

Un joli papier sur le film et son auteur : « Un Homme et une femme », 53 ans après


----------



## Romuald (23 Mai 2019)

T'es incorrigible ! C'est ton avis qu'on demande dans le fil, pas celui d'un autre. Ou alors c'est toi qui a écrit le papier ?


----------



## TimeCapsule (23 Mai 2019)

T'as pas tort : concernant Delon, le "camp du bien" est à vomir...


----------



## ze_random_bass (24 Mai 2019)

TimeCapsule a dit:


> T'as pas tort : concernant Delon, le "camp du bien" est à vomir...



Salut,

tu devrais lire _White_ le dernier bouquin de Bret Easton Ellis, qui parle très justement de ce genre de situation qu'il a lui-même vécu.

a+


----------



## Romuald (26 Janvier 2021)

Tiens, je remonte le fil. Ce n'est pas parce que les cinoches sont fermés qu'on ne visionne plus rien. Alors bien sur ça n'est pas sorti il y a trois jours, mais c'est un vrai coup de cœur : 
Mister Holmes (2015)
Je pense passé complètement inaperçu à sa sortie malgré le rôle principal confié à Ian 'Gandalf' McKellen car il ne s'agit pas d'une enquête à proprement parler. On est en 1947, Holmes à 93 ans et s'il garde toute sa sagacité il perd la mémoire. Trois histoires en parallèle qui se chevauchent et influent les une sur les autres habilement, trois réflexions sur la solitude, la transmission du savoir et la notion de vérité versus fiction superbement traitées et jouées.


----------



## aCLR (26 Janvier 2021)

Romuald a dit:


> Mister Holmes (2015)


Pareil ! Suis tombé sous le charme magnétique de Ian McKellen !


----------



## Lio70 (25 Février 2021)

Les cinémas ont réouvert depuis le 12 février en Pologne. J'irais bien voir le biopic sur Helmut Newton, rien que pour Charlotte Rampling que j'adore. Vous avez des échos de ce film ?

Sinon, j'attends impatiemment le Mort sur le Nil de Kenneth Branagh.


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2021)

J'ai vu Zack Snyder's Justice League. Ou plutôt j'ai revu Justice League dans sa version originale – ou comment rester deux heures de plus devant l'écran… Eh bah je ne suis pas déçu ! Là où WB ne voyait que divertissement spectaculaire, Snyder a donné corps et lyrisme à cette aventure de supers héros. On est loin de la machine à cash propulsée par le studio Warner. Il me restait des images de cette version courte, des effets de manches de scénariste sans envergure imaginés par le second réal', Whedon, heureusement absents dans la version longue.
Avec la version originale, Snyder torpille la notion de blockbuster. Il ne cherche pas à satisfaire le spectateur lambda. Il s'adresse aux passionnés de DC comics. Avec ce long-métrage, il leur concocte une histoire bien plus étoffée et ouverte sur les futures aventures de cette bande de justiciers masqués.

Le chapitre sur les différences entre "la version cinéma" de "la version streaming" de la page wiki détaille l'implication artistique de Snyder pour cette œuvre cinématographique au format inhabituel.

Si vous n'aviez pas vu la version WB, jetez-vous sur la Snyder cut ! <3


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2021)

Je n'avais pas vue, échaudé par l'immonde Batman contre Superman. Mais, je vais peut être me laisser tenter du coup.


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Je n'avais pas vue, échaudé par l'immonde Batman contre Superman. Mais, je vais peut être me laisser tenter du coup.


Réalisé par le même Zack Snyder… 

Il faut oublier la version de la Warner au moment d'envoyer cette version. Tout en différent – sauf la trame.


----------



## Gwen (25 Mai 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Réalisé par le même Zack Snyder…


Justement, c'est ça qui me fait peur. Parceque j'ai vraiment passé un mauvais moment. Mais bon, je ne suis pas non plus fan des Batman de Nolan.


----------



## aCLR (25 Mai 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Justement, c'est ça qui me fait peur


BOUH !   

………

Sérieusement, si tu aimes l'univers DC, tu ne seras pas perdu. Au contraire, ces presque deux heures d'ajout permettent à Snyder d'apporter plus d'informations sur et dans l'histoire. Là où la version courte n'offre qu'un point d'entrée et un autre de sortie par action, la version longue ajoute un point médian, un espace narratif en définitive indispensable. Ce temps ajouté permet de jouer sur l'apparition, la présence et la vie privée des différents protagonistes.

Sans te spoiler le bazar, je ne te cache pas que les premières minutes, tu te demandes devant quoi tu t'es posé le cul.  Mais ça revient vite à la normale ^^


----------



## Fab'Fab (15 Juin 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Sans te spoiler le bazar, je ne te cache pas que les premières minutes, tu te demandes devant quoi tu t'es posé le cul.


Devant de la merde.


----------



## flotow (3 Octobre 2021)

Vu le nouveau James Bond.
Un peu trop d’action pour un James Bond.
Beau décors.
Je sors choqué.


----------



## Gwen (4 Octobre 2021)

déjà . Moi, c'est demain.


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

Pas encore disponible dans les salles du Jura


----------



## flotow (4 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> déjà . Moi, c'est demain.





Jura39 a dit:


> Pas encore disponible dans les salles du Jura



a priori il est sorti en suisse romande (?)


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

flotow a dit:


> a priori il est sorti en suisse romande (?)


Le 15 Octobre d'apres ce que je peux voir sur le site du cinema a coté de mon bureau


----------



## ScapO (4 Octobre 2021)

Slt,

ce n'est pas le 6 octobre la sortie de ce film en France ?


----------



## Toum'aï (4 Octobre 2021)

Jura39 a dit:


> Le 15 Octobre d'apres ce que je peux voir sur le site du cinema a coté de mon bureau


Ha, ha, je peux donc spoiler la fin...



Bloc de spoiler: À la fin...



James Bond change de sexe


----------



## flotow (4 Octobre 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> ce n'est pas le 6 octobre la sortie de ce film en France ?


Peut être


----------



## flotow (4 Octobre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Ha, ha, je peux donc spoiler la fin...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mais non ?


----------



## Jura39 (4 Octobre 2021)

ScapO a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> ce n'est pas le 6 octobre la sortie de ce film en France ?


Il me semble aussi


----------



## flotow (4 Octobre 2021)

En tout cas, cocorico : CMA CGM
Gros placement de produit


----------



## flotow (5 Octobre 2021)

@gwen alors ?
Si l’on a vu tout les Bond, alors on devine deja une partie du film.


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2021)

Alors : j'ai bien aimé, même si c'est aussi improbable qu'un Transformer. À la base, je ne suis pas fan de 007, je trouve le personnage macho et irréaliste. L'objectivation de la femme dans cette série m'a toujours gêné, tout comme sa propension à réaliser des actions complètement improbables qui auraient dû le faire mourir des milliers de fois. Dans cet épisode, c'est vraiment à un niveau exceptionnel. Les ennemis sont de plus en plus mauvais, ils tirent une rafale sur Bond, il n'est pas touché, se retourner et abat le tireur. Ensuite, il y a ce twist du milieu et celui de fin qui sont faits pour faire pleurer dans les chaumières. Ça marche.

Bref, les fans vont aimer, les amateurs de cascade et autres actions spectaculaires vont également apprécier. On est  dans un James Bond Fast and Furious, c'est donc un peu différent des autres. Mais le flegme légendaire du personnage est là et Daniel Craig est vraiment parfait pour le personnage.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> L'objectivation de la femme dans cette série m'a toujours gêné


Et l’_objectivation_ de l’homme ? Non ? Pourtant elle est là depuis le début. 

C’est un film de genre. Alors évidemment qu’on y retrouve tous les clichés du genre. Le contraire serait malheureux.


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Daniel Craig est vraiment parfait pour le personnage.


Voilà !


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et l’_objectivation_ de l’homme ? Non ? Pourtant elle est là depuis le début.
> 
> C’est un film de genre. Alors évidemment qu’on y retrouve tous les clichés du genre. Le contraire serait malheureux.


Ma réflexion date de bien avant tous ces mouvements à la c.n. Il me fallait bien une excuse pour ne pas tomber dans le piège de la série qui n'en finit pas. Mais comme ma conjointe aime ça, je me tape tous les 007 depuis un certain temps. Après, je peux être bon spectateur et celui-ci m'a beaucoup plus. Je me suis d'ailleurs lancé dans la visionnée de tous les films depuis le début, et je dois dire que certains sont bien poussifs. Je comprends pourquoi, avec le recule, je ne voulais pas aller les voir au cinéma. Ce n'est pas MON cinéma de genre, je préfère Condorman dans le genre.


----------



## aCLR (6 Octobre 2021)

À chaque nouvel acteur endossant le rôle de James Bond, je n'aime plus les anciens. Il y a quelque chose avec cette licence qui fait que le dernier modèle du mâle indestructible annule le prestige des précédents. Par contre, les emblématiques méchants restent gravés. Et c'est pour revoir leurs tronches que je regarde les anciens opus. Allez comprendre…



gwen a dit:


> je préfère Condorman


Condorman… Ce titre me renvoie dans les années 80 avec l'un de mes premiers films d'actions sur grand écran !


----------



## love_leeloo (6 Octobre 2021)

Condorman, vu au ciné avec mes parents


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2021)

Grand souvenir pour moi, je m'étais fabriqué une figurine avec un bout de contreplaqué coupé à la scie, de la feutrine et un peu de peinture. Elle est perdue et je n'ai pas de photo. Mais j'avais décalqué l'affiche trouvée dans le magazine Mickey. J'avais des idées pour me fabriquer mes propres jouets à l'époque, je n'avais que 10 ans. Voilà comment on arrive à devenir fan d'un film moyen, mais adapté à mon âge à l'époque.

Dans le même genre, je me regarde de temps en temps Le chat qui vient de l’espace (The Cat from outer space). Un film que j'ai vu trois fois au cinéma lors de sa sortie (1979) et que j'ai acheté sur iTunes quand je l'ai trouvé. C'est nul, mais ça me fait tellement plaisir que je continue de le regarder. C'est un de mes plus grands souvenirs de cette époque avec Vingt Mille Lieues sous les mers. Un autre film que j'ai vu de nombreuses fois au cinéma et que je revisionne avec plaisir, même en étant adulte. Avec le fameux Condorman, ce sont les films de mon enfance et il m'en reste des souvenirs biaisais par mon jeune âge de l'époque.

J'aurais aussi voulu aimer Le trou Noir de Disney, que j'ai lu en bande dessinée dans le journal de Mickey. Mais ne l'ayant pas vu à l'époque (j'avais pourtant un t-shirt), j'ai vraiment trouvé ça mauvais surtout très mou.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> J'aurais aussi voulu aimer Le trou Noir de Disney, que j'ai lu en bande dessinée dans le journal de Mickey. Mais ne l'ayant pas vu à l'époque (j'avais pourtant un t-shirt), j'ai vraiment trouvé ça mauvais surtout très mou.


Je l’ai vu à l’époque et c’était déjà très mauvais et très mou. Je l’ai revu dernièrement et ça fait film SF des années 60, daté déjà au moment de sa sortie. Quand c’est mauvais, ça reste mauvais. Ce n’est même pas kitsch comme Flash Gordon qui reste un monument du nanar qui se regarde encore avec délectation.

M’enfin, dans la catégorie film de l’enfance que je revois toujours avec les mêmes yeux de gamin fasciné il y a le Zorro d’Alain Delon.


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Octobre 2021)

À 10 ans, ma mère m'emmène voir Un amour de coccinelle (n°1, le seul qui vaut).
À 12 ans, elle m'emmène voir My fair lady, bien...
À 14 ans, elle m'emmène voir L'inspecteur Harry, j'ai été choqué mais ma mère n'a rien vu... (interdit aux moins de 12 ans, j'aurais mis 16).
Je ne suis plus jamais allé au cinéma avec ma mère...


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> À 14 ans, elle m'emmène voir L'inspecteur Harry, j'ai été choqué mais ma mère n'a rien vu... (interdit aux moins de 12 ans, j'aurais mis 16)


Il ne t’en fallait pas beaucoup. À 14 ans plus rien de m’étonnait ni ne me choquait au cinéma ou à la TV. Question de génération peut-être.

Ma seule frayeur au cinéma, avec maman également, ce fut Blanche Neige, la séquence de la transformation de la reine en sorcière. Brrr… j’avais trois ou quatre ans.

Aujourd’hui je suis toujours estomaqué par la modernité de ce film, la qualité de la réalisation, du dessin et de l'animation. 1930 ? WTF !


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2021)

J'adore Un amour de Coccinelle. Bon, ça a bien vieilli comparé à un Fast and Furious, mais l'histoire était vraiment sympa. Et le design, tout en simplicité. Près de chez moi, il y a une personne qui a un Cocinelle décoré comme Choupette. Ça me fait à chaque fois quelque chose quand je passe à côté.

Blanche Neige est un monument de l'animation. À cette époque-là, les animateurs étaient vraiment bons et la mise en scène était travaillée. Un chef d'oeuvre. Par contre, je n'ai pas aimé La Belle au bois dormant et après ça a commencé à se dégrader dans l'animation même si les scénarios restaient sympas. Jusqu'a Taram et le Chaudron magique où la c'est parti en cacahuète avec juste une ou deux pépites comme Aladin. Puis Disney a abandonné l’animation 2D. Dommage.


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il ne t’en fallait pas beaucoup. À 14 ans plus rien de m’étonnait ni ne me choquait au cinéma ou à la TV. Question de génération peut-être.


À 14 ans, je commençais à regarder les films fantastiques. Mon préféré, *Jaws : Les dents de la mer*. À l'époque, j'avais enregistré le son sur une cassette audio que je m'écoutais régulièrement le soir. Du coup, je pense que c'est le film que j'ai le plus écouté de toute ma vie avec *Nausicaä* de Miyazaki. 

C'est aussi à cette époque que j'ai découvert la série des *Vendredi 13*. J'ai adoré, j'avais 15 ans et on avait loué ça avec des potes dans un vidéoclub.


----------



## Moonwalker (6 Octobre 2021)

gwen a dit:


> Par contre, je n'ai pas aimé La Belle au bois dormant


Pour moi c’est un chef d’œuvre mais c’est vrai qu’il dénote dans la production d'alors. Chaque plan est un tableau, une enluminure, et il possède un style graphique très particulier inspiré de l’art gothique. C’était un parti pris de donner pour une fois la priorité aux dessinateurs sur les animateurs pour créer une œuvre unique. C’est un des films les plus cher réalisé par Walt Disney. Le format d’image utilisé était également une nouveauté.


----------



## Gwen (6 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Pour moi c’est un chef d’œuvre mais c’est vrai qu’il dénote dans la production d'alors. Chaque plan est un tableau, une enluminure, et il possède un style graphique très particulier inspiré de l’art gothique. C’était un parti pris de donner pour une fois la priorité aux dessinateurs sur les animateurs pour créer une œuvre unique. C’est un des films les plus cher réalisé par Walt Disney. Le format d’image utilisé était également une nouveauté.


C’est pour ça que je n’ai pas dit que c’était un mauvais film. Mais, c’est vrais que je n’ai pas accroché. Au moins c’est en effet une œuvre d’art à part entière.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2021)

Ce n’est pas toujours le plus beau ou plus génial qu’on aime, ou le plus moche qui nous laisse froid. J’ai plusieurs films Disney et celui que je me repasse le plus souvent c’est _Les Aristochats_. 

Par contre, j’ai du mal à adhérer à _Pinocchio_ ou _Les 101 dalmatiens_. Le premier parce que je connais l’histoire originale, plus sombre, et que mon enfance fut marquée par le feuilleton de Comencini qui lui est plus fidèle, le second parce que j’ai toujours trouvé l’histoire idiote.

Ce sont encore considérations liées à mon enfance qui font que j’ai une tendresse particulière pour _Robin des Bois_ et _Bernard et Bianca_.


----------



## patlek (7 Octobre 2021)

Pour moi, Disney; la catasstrophe, ce sont les chansons/. 

Il peut y avoitr quelques exceptions, le livre de la jungle (la les chansons sont tres sympas); les aristochats; mais c' est souvent de la grosse soupasse indigeste,avec de gros violons et tout, l' horreur insupportable (je pense a la belle et la bete).
Et les histoires plus la soupasse, çà peut donner dans le mièvre complet.

Blanche neige est sympa, surtout pour ses personnages secondaires, les 7 nains, voire, la sorciere.

Pinochio, j' aime bien, esthetiquement, c' est réussi.

Bernard et bianca, c' est sympa aussi.


----------



## Toum'aï (7 Octobre 2021)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Il ne t’en fallait pas beaucoup.


La gamine qui meure asphyxiée dans une cache près du fleuve, Clint qui se fait démolir la gueule à coup de poing par un noir balèze motivé par des insultes racistes... Moi, ça m'a suffit...


gwen a dit:


> une Coccinelle décoré comme Choupette.


Cadeau ! Choupette vue à Ars-en-Ré


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2021)

Toum'aï a dit:


> La gamine qui meure asphyxiée dans une cache près du fleuve, Clint qui se fait démolir la gueule à coup de poing par un noir balèze motivé par des insultes racistes... Moi, ça m'a suffit...


Mouai. Je pense que c’est une question de génération. Quelque part c’est triste puisque très jeune je ne me faisais plus d’illusions sur la nature humaine.


----------



## Moonwalker (7 Octobre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> Pour moi, Disney; la catasstrophe, ce sont les chansons/.
> 
> Il peut y avoitr quelques exceptions, le livre de la jungle (la les chansons sont tres sympas); les aristochats; mais c' est souvent de la grosse soupasse indigeste,avec de gros violons et tout, l' horreur insupportable (je pense a la belle et la bete).
> Et les histoires plus la soupasse, çà peut donner dans le mièvre complet.
> ...


Elles sont bien les chansons dans _Robin des bois_.


----------



## aCLR (18 Octobre 2021)

Quelqu'un a-t-il vu Nomadland avec la Frances McDormand ?

Il est dispo à la loc sur les plateformes… Et je me tâte. Un drame pareil, ça ne se loupe pas !


----------



## boninmi (18 Octobre 2021)

aCLR a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il vu Nomadland avec la Frances McDormand ?
> 
> Il est dispo à la loc sur les plateformes… Et je me tâte. Un drame pareil, ça ne se loupe pas !


J'ai vu en salle. A voir.


----------



## aCLR (18 Octobre 2021)

boninmi a dit:


> J'ai vu en salle. A voir.


OK !


----------



## patlek (18 Octobre 2021)

Ce n' est pas tout a fait un drame, le choix de vie qu'elle fait (que son personnage fait) est délibéré.


----------



## aCLR (18 Octobre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> délibéré


Un bémol à « choix délibéré », l'action débute après un licenciement…


----------



## aCLR (21 Octobre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> le choix de vie qu'elle fait (que son personnage fait) est délibéré.


Si perdre son mari du crabe, son boulot d'une fermeture d'usine et sa maison du même coup peuvent être vus comme les situations déclenchant _le choix de vie qu'elle fait_, alors oui… Ce n'est pas tout à fait un drame. Dormir dans une roulotte, survivre de boulots saisonniers et perdre ses objets du souvenir, c'est tellement fun ! Arriver nue devant la grande faucheuse… Quel panard ! 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Sinon… Chloé Zhao dirige intelligemment un film entremêlant acteurs pro et non pro. McDormand s'adapte et se met au niveau des amateurs. Son jeu d'actrice passe comme une lettre à la poste au milieu de « ces vrais routards ». La musique d'Einaudi accompagne bien les plans d'entre-scènes. Aux deux-tiers du film, une scène raconte la genèse de l'histoire, l'esprit du pionnier américain. Et c'est bien cette trame qui conduit le film vers une fin "ouverte" qui laisse l'imagination du spectateur prolonger l'histoire.

Très chouette.
Triste et prenant !
À voir ^^


----------



## patlek (21 Octobre 2021)

A un moment di film; il y a une maison, ou on entrevoit une possibilité pour elle de renoncer à la route, et a sa camionette, et elle fait le choix de la route.


----------



## aCLR (21 Octobre 2021)

patlek a dit:


> elle fait le choix de la route.


Oui pour retourner préparer nos cartons souriants afin de rembourser sa sœur et elle reprend la route. La fin est ouverte. Tu vois qu'elle reprend la route. Je vois autre chose ^^


----------



## Diaoulic (20 Janvier 2022)

bonsoir,
je n'ai pas eu le courage de lire les 129 pages de fil, de ce fait aucune idée si vous en avez parlé.
Je viens de fouiller dans mes DVD à la recherche d'un film pas vu depuis des lustres, et je suis tombé sur "Lost in la Mancha"
Les coulisses du film inachevé de Terry Guilliam sur Don quichotte.
J'adore la folie de Guilliam.......what a f......g shame.
jean rochefort en Don Quichotte !!!


----------



## patlek (20 Janvier 2022)

Diaoulic a dit:


> J'adore la folie de Guilliam.......what a f......g shame.



Sauf sur un point.... dans "lost in la mancha, Jean Rochefort, qui était un amateur de cheval, il aimait bien les chevaux, découvre un peu avec horreur, que le cheval qu'il doit monté, est en piteux état, et est affamé, Terry Gilliam  ce serait livré a de la maltraitance animale; ce qu'il conteste. Reste que le cheval avait la peau sur les os.

Jean Rochefort déclarera plus tard que le cheval jouant Rossinante avait été privé de nourriture pendant quarante jours afin qu'il s'amaigrisse. Selon lui, le cheval serait mort quelques jours après son départ4. Gilliam contredira cette version des faits, en déclarant plus tard : « On dit toujours que j'ai affamé le cheval pour qu'il ait l'air tout maigre, mais non… Moi, j'y suis pour rien, et puis le cheval est mort bien après le tournage ! »5 et « C'est absolument faux, je n'ai jamais maltraité le moindre animal ! Le cheval était pris en charge par un dresseur. J'ai entendu dire que l'animal était mort, mais c'est arrivé longtemps après que le tournage a été interrompu. »6, « C’est horrible qu’on ait dit ça sur moi. (…) J’ai revu Jean un an avant sa mort et il ne m’a jamais reparlé de ça. »7.









						L'Homme qui tua Don Quichotte — Wikipédia
					






					fr.wikipedia.org


----------



## Diaoulic (20 Janvier 2022)

@patlek
merci pour cette info, effectivement beaucoup moins glorieux si cela se révélait être vrai.


----------



## love_leeloo (23 Janvier 2022)

Je sors avec ma 2ème fille de « princesse dragon »
C’est magnifique 
Je recommande chaudement


----------



## Toum'aï (23 Janvier 2022)

Hier soir sur Arte est repassé 37,2 le matin en hommage à Beineix.
Sauf que dans mon souvenir (vu à la sortie), à un moment Zorg dort à poil sur le lit et Betty joue avec sa bite molle en parlant de "petite chose bizarre."
Je n'ai pas vu cette scène hier ou j'ai rêvé ?
Scène supprimée ?


----------



## flotow (19 Juin 2022)

Je viens de voir Lightyear (Buzz l’éclair) au ciné. 
Ben c’est pas mal et j’ai été surpris par l’histoire. 
Pleins de beaux effets spéciaux piou piou piou !!!


----------



## touba (20 Juin 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Scène supprimée ?


Ou micro sieste ?


----------



## Romuald (16 Octobre 2022)

Je viens de me revoir Diva. En tant que symbole de l'esthétique des années 80 c'est insurpassable, par contre le mélange thriller-comédie romantique est nul : c'est un coup tout l'un, un coup tout l'autre, donc ce n'est pas un mélange ! Mais j'aime bien le personnage de Richard Bohringer, même s'il est totalement improbable.


----------



## love_leeloo (16 Octobre 2022)

Ah tiens moi je me suis refait avatar, et bien pour un film de 2009 il est toujours aussi beau. Rien à jeter. Vivement le 2 cette fin d’année


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je viens de me revoir Diva. En tant que symbole de l'esthétique des années 80 c'est insurpassable, par contre le mélange thriller-comédie romantique est nul : c'est un coup tout l'un, un coup tout l'autre, donc ce n'est pas un mélange ! Mais j'aime bien le personnage de Richard Bohringer, même s'il est totalement improbable.


Raahhh !

Je viens de me le commander à ma zone.


----------



## love_leeloo (16 Octobre 2022)

Roooh t’as pas un petit magasin de dvd d’occasion en bas de chez toi ???


----------



## Moonwalker (16 Octobre 2022)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Roooh t’as pas un petit magasin de dvd d’occasion en bas de chez toi ???


Non.

Et puis je veux voir ça en Blu-ray Disc.


----------



## patlek (16 Octobre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Et puis je veux voir ça en Blu-ray Disc.



Môssieur est exigeant.

Sinon, vu récement, sur le replay de France TV > Bullhead

Film belge, un peu spécial. Il y a vaguement une enquete policière au fin fond de la cambrousse.

Film interdit au moins de 16 ans (il y a deux scènes violentes, une ou tu peux te dire "c'est que du cinéma, c' est du chické!!!", l' autre avec une vache ou c' est moins du chiqué...)

Film qui a été nommé pour l' Oscar du meilleur film en langue étrangère, et pour le césar du meilleur film étranger en 2012.
Ce qui surprend un peu, notament du coté des oscars, je trouve.

C' est un mélange un peu curieux, le personnage principal, c' est du sérieux... par contre, autour, il y a des personnages secondaires que l' on croirait sortis directement de l' émission "Strip tease".... Et malgré ça, c' est pas un film pour se marrer.


----------



## Moonwalker (18 Octobre 2022)

Romuald a dit:


> Je viens de me revoir Diva. En tant que symbole de l'esthétique des années 80 c'est insurpassable, par contre le mélange thriller-comédie romantique est nul : c'est un coup tout l'un, un coup tout l'autre, donc ce n'est pas un mélange ! Mais j'aime bien le personnage de Richard Bohringer, même s'il est totalement improbable.


Bon. Je viens de le revoir et j’ai passé une très bonne soirée, avec un Saint-Julien, Beineix et Bellini.

Pour « esthétique des années 80 » je ne suis pas d’accord. C’est plutôt la fin de Giscard que les années 80.

On a des thèmes et des acteurs qu’on va revoir souvent dans les années suivantes, notamment dans les films de Besson, mais les films emblématiques des années 80 sont plutôt _Subway_ (Besson) et _Les nuits de la pleine lune_ (Rohmer).

Alors, oui, par certains côtés, _Diva_ annonce _Subway_ par certains thèmes (héros poursuivit - la course dans le métro - la femme inaccessible - le triptyque art, beauté, mort) et une certaine manière d’écrire et de filmer, mais si Besson a un temps essayé d’en faire sa marque de fabrique (_Le grand bleu_, _Nikita_, voire _Léon_), Beineix s’est très vite éloigné du genre (_La lune dans le caniveau_). D’ailleurs, je rattacherais autant le style de _Diva_ aux films de Jean-Claude Missiaen (_Tir groupé_, _Ronde de nuit_, _La baston_) que de ceux de Luc Bessons.

Pour moi, il s’agit plutôt d’un film charnière, un peu comme les cathédrales de Noyon et Laon annonçaient l’émergence du gothique tout en conservant certaines caractéristiques de l’ancien style.


----------



## Toum'aï (19 Octobre 2022)

En ce moment sur Arte, Soleil Vert, film prémonitoire sorti en 1973, malheureusement avec Charlton Eston qui n'a pas dû comprendre ce qu'il tournait, ou alors au premier degré...


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2022)

Toum'aï a dit:


> malheureusement avec Charlton Eston qui n'a pas dû comprendre ce qu'il tournait


Charlton Eston était dans les années 50 et 60 à la pointe du combat pour les droits civiques. Il était avec Luther King à la marche sur Washington en 1963. Au syndicat des acteurs, il fut un défenseur de la culture et de l’éducation.

Parce qu’un type a défendu à un moment de sa vie des convictions conservatrices, partagées par bon nombre de ses concitoyens, tout d’un coup il serait incapable de comprendre les enjeux induits par ce film ?

D’un côté les « éveillés » aka « la gauche » forcément les bons, de l’autres les « obscurs » aka « la droite ».

Film qui est au départ un livre SF, _Make Room ! Make Room !_ de Harry Harrison.

Comme son titre l’indique, le livre était surtout concentré sur la question démographie alors que le film pose la question de la pollution et de la nourriture. Il s’agit donc d’une réécriture complète et consciente de l’intrigue.

Au fait, l’intelligentsia de « gauche » américaine n’a pas du tout aimé le film à l’époque, le jugeant « pompeusement prophétique ».

C’est comme le _Silent Running_ de Douglass Trumbull (1975). Ils passent pour des films « cultes » aujourd’hui auprès d’une gauche qui les a conchiés à leur sortie.


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Film qui est au départ un livre SF, _Make Room ! Make Room !_ de Harry Harrison.
> 
> Comme son titre l’indique, le livre était surtout concentré sur la question démographie alors que le film pose la question de la pollution et de la nourriture. Il s’agit donc d’une réécriture complète et consciente de l’intrigue.


La pollution et la nourriture induisent la question démographique. La surpopulation est représentée dans le film. Le procédé de fabrication des denrées renvoie au nécessaire besoin de nourrir l’ensemble des populations – en excès.


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2022)

aCLR a dit:


> La pollution et la nourriture induisent la question démographique. La surpopulation est représentée dans le film. Le procédé de fabrication des denrées renvoie au nécessaire besoin de nourrir l’ensemble des populations – en excès.


Pas nécessairement. D’ailleurs, dans le film, il y a-t-il vraiment surpopulation ? Il y a une sur-densité humaine dans les villes mais ce n’est pas forcément une surpopulation mondiale.

La difficulté de nourrir la population n’est pas une question de nombre mais une affaire de pénurie. Il n’y a plus de bouffe, nulle part. Seuls les très riches ont encore accès à une nourriture naturelle.

Ce n’est pas la surpopulation qui est dénoncée dans le film mais la pollution, l’industrie, la surconsommation, le gaspillage.

La question de la surpopulation est centrale dans le livre pas tant dans le film. D’ailleurs, il est intéressant de noter le déplacement du focus entre les dix années qui sépare la parution du livre et la réalisation du film. La perception des enjeux au début des années 70 n’est plus la même qu’au début des années 60.

Il faut se rappeler que c’est l’époque où on jetait les futs de déchets radioactifs dans l’océan.

Une société surpeuplée n’est pas forcément affamée et en voie de déliquescence. Regarde _Les cavernes d’acier_ d’Asimov, 40 milliards d’individus mais une société mondialisée qui fonctionne, qui est gérée.


----------



## boninmi (19 Octobre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Une société surpeuplée n’est pas forcément affamée et en voie de déliquescence. Regarde _Les cavernes d’acier_ d’Asimov, 40 milliards d’individus mais une société mondialisée qui fonctionne, qui est gérée.


Euh ... c'est un roman ...


----------



## Moonwalker (19 Octobre 2022)

boninmi a dit:


> Euh ... c'est un roman ...


Oui. Et là, on parle d’un film et d’un livre de SF. C’est aussi du « roman ».


----------



## boninmi (19 Octobre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Oui. Et là, on parle d’un film et d’un livre de SF. C’est aussi du « roman ».


J'ai eu l'impression que tu énonçais un théorème ...


----------



## aCLR (19 Octobre 2022)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ce n’est pas la surpopulation qui est dénoncée dans le film mais la pollution, l’industrie, la surconsommation, le gaspillage.


Dacodac. La réécriture du roman en film s’est donc acharnée à masquer la question de la surpopulation, sur le papier, en développant l’intrigue autour de ses conséquences désastreuses, à l’écran.


----------



## Toum'aï (30 Décembre 2022)

Ce soir sur Arte, ne manquez pas Liberté Oléron


----------

